# Geschichte wiederholt sich, diesmal die USA



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Wir sehen  aktuell einen Präsidenten und seine völlig degenerierte Partei, die vorsätztlich und wissentlich auf einen Staatsstreich/Putsch/Coup hinarbeiten. Die Analogien zur Weimarer Republik sind offensichtlich, wenn auch nicht 1 zu 1 übertragbar.
Was übertragbar ist, aber mit gewissen Abwandlungen, ist Rassismus, eine nette Verschwörungstheorie (Nazis, die jüdisch bolischlschewistische Weltverschwörung; Trump, die Antifa). Es werden Wahlen (Briefwahlen) offensichtlich und vorsätzlich diskreditiert, mit dem Versuch einer Übernahme des höchsten Geicht, im Sinne des aktuellen völlig narzistischen Präsidenten zu entscheiden, obwohl man 2016 völlig andere Versprechen öffentlich abgegeben hat. Anders als Hitler, der ein völkisches Program hatte, hat Trump nur ein Program, sich selbst und seine Kinder, im Sinne einer Dynastie! Anders als Hitler hat er keine Ideologie sondern ist alleine getrieben duirch seinen eigenen Narzismus, was ihn aber nicht weniger gefährlich macht!
Nach allen Meinungsumfragen, ausgehend von Corona und Trumps absoluten Missmanagement was von Bob Woodward mit Tonaufnahmen dokumentiert wurde, plus dem Tod von RBG , hat Trump keine Chance mehr die Wahl auf normalen Wege zu gewinnen. Die Mobilisierung der Demokraten ist gleich oder größer als bei Obama, entsprechend liegt  Trump und die Republikaner in den A+ und A Polls deutklich hinten.
Was wir augenblicklich sehen ist der Versuch eine Demokratie zu vernichten und eine Machtergreifung durchzuführen, was sich am 3. November entladen wird, mit einem ungewissen Ausgang!
Das kann  auch die BRD und die EU in einer Weise treffen, die alles Vorstellbare in den Schatten stellt, inklusive Klimawandel und Flüchtlingsproblematik.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Meinungsumfragen sind nur Umfragen und noch nicht die Wahlergebnisse. Einerseits können Leute ihre Meinung ändern oder in der Umfrage falsch antworten (eventuell aus Angst, irgendjemand stört sich dran).
Zur Antifa: Du kannst dir ja die Randale der Antifa und BLM ansehen, die Anwohner sind bestimmt begeistert.

Klimawandel und Flüchtlingspolitik sind aktuell sowieso auf dem Abstellgleis, jetzt ist Corona dran.


----------



## boeuf (25. September 2020)

Bei der Beurteilung der politischen Situation in den USA wird immer wieder angenommen, die Bevölkerung dort habe die gleichen Vorstellungen von Demokratie wie wir Europäer. Dem ist nicht so. Die individuelle Freiheit ist den Amis wichtiger als der Staat. Die Regierung soll für Jobs sorgen. Die Sicht auf Trump ist in den Staaten eine andere als die aus Europa.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

Ich stimme zu das Trump gefährlich ist.
Aber ich wäre mir nicht so sicher das er nicht doch nochmal gewählt wird.
In den USA ist wirklich alles möglich.
Und ehrlich gesagt weiß man über den Biden fast gar nichts, ausser das er schon relativ alt ist.


----------



## seahawk (25. September 2020)

Weniger Weimarer Republik als amerikanischer Bürgerkrieg.


----------



## boeuf (25. September 2020)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal wieder, wohin es mit den Leuten im Lande so gekommen ist, 68er linksgrüner Hirnwäsche sei Dank.
> Keine Ahnung von der Materie und erst Recht nicht von amerikanischer Mentalität und Politik und dem was wirklich abgeht und dafür ein Haufen Platitüden, Buzzwords, völlig überzogene und teils vollkommen haltlose Behauptungen und Beschuldigungen ohne jeden Beweis.


uuuih, Kropf leer? 😊
Den zitierten Satz von dir unterschreibe ich komplett. Was den Wahlausgang in den USA angeht, glaube ich nicht dass Biden gewinnt. Die Amis wählen Trump. Dagegen ist auch nichts zu sagen sollte das Ergebnis korrekt zustande kommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Gerade bei den Umfragen erinnere ich mich doch gerne an die Bundestagswahl 2017 und Martin Schulz. Die Umfragen haben den regelrecht geheiligt und nach der Wahl kam der Absturz. Hat mir gefallen.


----------



## RyzA (25. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Umfragen erinnere ich mich doch gerne an die Bundestagswahl 2017 und Martin Schulz. Die Umfragen haben den regelrecht geheiligt und nach der Wahl kam der Absturz. Hat mir gefallen.


Seine Umfragewerte waren aber kurz vor der Wahl nicht mehr so gut wie am Anfang.
Schulz war ein Blender der absolut ungeeignet als Bundeskanzler gewesen wäre.
Leider bin ich Anfangs auch auf ihn reingefallen.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht das man sich auf Umfragen nicht immer verlassen kann.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Aber hey, Biden wurde ja von Killary schon angeraten, das wenn er nicht gewinnt, er die Wahl auf keinen Fall anzuerkennen habe



Dafür hast du bestimmt eine seriöse Quelle, oder?



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Umfragen erinnere ich mich doch gerne an die Bundestagswahl 2017 und Martin Schulz. Die Umfragen haben den regelrecht geheiligt und nach der Wahl kam der Absturz. Hat mir gefallen.



Ach. Schulz. 
Lustig fand ich ja, dass er die Wahl zum Vorsitz der Partei mit 100% geschafft hat. Das hat nicht mal Honecker in der DDR hinbekommen.


----------



## Körschgen (25. September 2020)

Ohweh, hier kommen ja die richtigen Gehirne raus und geben ihr Wissen preis...



Cosmas schrieb:


> Blabla



Dein Leben ist bestimmt ganz furchtbar oder?


----------



## Tengri86 (25. September 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Dein Leben ist bestimmt ganz furchtbar oder?



Von irgendwas muss die leere gefüllt werden.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Die Brigade Warsteiner fängt wieder an sich von ihrer besten Seite zu zeigen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Cosmas schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal wieder, wohin es mit den Leuten im Lande so gekommen ist, 68er linksgrüner Hirnwäsche sei Dank.
> Keine Ahnung von der Materie und erst Recht nicht von amerikanischer Mentalität und Politik und dem was wirklich abgeht und dafür ein Haufen Platitüden, Buzzwords, völlig überzogene und teils vollkommen haltlose Behauptungen und Beschuldigungen ohne jeden Beweis.








						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				











						FBI-Chef: Bisher kein Fall organisierten Wahlbetrugs in den USA
					

Präsident Trump behauptet seit Wochen, die Wahl im November werde manipuliert. Der Chef der Bundespolizei stellt jetzt klar: Ein solcher Versuch des Wahlbetrugs ist bisher nicht aufgefallen.




					www.spiegel.de
				



Trump im Wortlaut:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P63Qbmr4LWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Cosmas schrieb:


> Dann fügt man irgendwie noch bissel Klima und 'Flüchtlinge' mit ein, damits etwas runder wirkt und versucht Briefwahl als supertoll hinzustellen, *wo in den Staaten gerade erst weggeworfene Militär Stimmzettel gefunden wurden (die mit grosser Mehrheit...tadaaaaa...Trump gewählt hatten), ein Staatsanwalt hochrangige Leute verhaften liess, weil sie die Wahlen fälschten usw usf...*und nun auch noch diverse PartisanenRichter beschlossen haben, das man die Wahl ja ruhig noch ein paar Tage nachträglich auszählen könne (so das es am 3 Novemeber gar kein Ergebnis gibt) usw usf... ja nee is klar.



Qanon Anhänger?
Hast du für diesen Unsinn auch so etwas wie Quellen, abseits von Breitbard oder Fox and Friends?



Cosmas schrieb:


> Also einen einseitigeren und gefechtsblinderen Propaganda-Post habe ich kaum gesehen,
> der ist so linksgrünversifft, das er schon wieder ganz rechts angekommen sein könnte und es nichtmal merkt.



Ach ja ich bin übrigens seit 30 Jahren CDU Wähler und Parteimitglied, so viel zu deinen haltlosen Anschuldigungen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach allen Meinungsumfragen [...] hat Trump keine Chance mehr die Wahl auf normalen Wege zu gewinnen.


Aus EU-Sicht ja, aus Us-Sicht ist das noch unsicher, die Wahlsysteme sind anders.
Diese Umfragen sind A nur Momentaufnahmen, B keinesfalls genau, bei der letzten Wahl hat man Clinton bei den Umfragen vorne gesehen und man war sich sicher das sie die Wahl gewinnt.
Das Wahlsystem in den Usa ist generell verworren, dort kommt es auf Wahlmänner an, vor allem kann man auch gewinnen wenn man relativ deutlich weniger stimmen bekommt, man siehe sich nur die letzte Wahl an, 65.853.516 Stimmen bzw 48,18% für Clinton und 62.984.825 Stimmen bzw 46,09% für Trump, wenn es nur nach Stimmen gehen würde wären die Demokraten in der Geschichte wesentlich öfter an der Macht gewesen.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> eine nette Verschwörungstheorie


Die dazu auch noch vom FBI als "domestic terrorism threat" eingestuft wird.








						Trump blasted for praising QAnon conspiracists deemed domestic terrorism threat by the FBI
					

***




					www.haaretz.com
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja ich bin übrigens seit 30 Jahren CDU Wähler und Parteimitglied, so viel zu deinen haltlosen Anschuldigungen.


"_Kommunistenbengel!_"


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Meinungsumfragen sind nur Umfragen und noch nicht die Wahlergebnisse. Einerseits können Leute ihre Meinung ändern oder in der Umfrage falsch antworten (eventuell aus Angst, irgendjemand stört sich dran).
> Zur Antifa: Du kannst dir ja die Randale der Antifa und BLM ansehen, die Anwohner sind bestimmt begeistert.
> 
> Klimawandel und Flüchtlingspolitik sind aktuell sowieso auf dem Abstellgleis, jetzt ist Corona dran.



Kannst du Beweise bringen, das es eine Antifa als Organisation gibt, wer sind die Anführer und warum sagt das FBI es gibt keine Antifa?
Muss man dir mit diesen Aussagen unterstellen, dass du recht wenig Ahnung von US Politik und der Situation im Lande hast, hatte Trump eventuell noch eine kleine Chance bis letzten Freitag, trotz Corona und den Tobandaufnahmen von Woodward, ist das mit dem Tot von Ruth Bader Ginsburg gegessen. Jetzt gehen alle Demokraten wählen, auch alle progressiven Bernie Sanders Anhänger, die bei der Wahl von Hillary Clinton zu Hause geblieben sind. Alleine diese Woche wurden 100 Millionen $ für Biden gespendet.
Das ist keine Wahl für Biden, es geht nur noch darum Trump abzuwählen und das kleinere Übel zu wählen.



ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Aus EU-Sicht ja, aus Us-Sicht ist das noch unsicher, die Wahlsysteme sind anders.
> Diese Umfragen sind A nur Momentaufnahmen, B keinesfalls genau, bei der letzten Wahl hat man Clinton bei den Umfragen vorne gesehen und man war sich sicher das sie die Wahl gewinnt.
> Das Wahlsystem in den Usa ist generell verworren, dort kommt es auf Wahlmänner an, vor allem kann man auch gewinnen wenn man relativ deutlich weniger stimmen bekommt, man siehe sich nur die letzte Wahl an, 65.853.516 Stimmen bzw 48,18% für Clinton und 62.984.825 Stimmen bzw 46,09% für Trump, wenn es nur nach Stimmen gehen würde wären die Demokraten in der Geschichte wesentlich öfter an der Macht gewesen.



Das ist diesmal schon anders, siehe oben (Corona und RBG)
Diesmal sind die Demokraten alle mobilisiert, spätestens seit Freitag auch die letzten.

Du kannst dich ja mal hier umschauen und zu 2016 vergleichen.








						Latest Polls
					

The latest political polls and polling averages from FiveThirtyEight.




					projects.fivethirtyeight.com


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Wahl für Biden, es geht nur noch darum Trump abzuwählen und das kleinere Übel zu wählen.



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Trump hat 4 Jahre lang gezeigt, wie das mit ihm als Präsident aussieht und viele haben keine Lust mehr auf weiter 4 Jahre.
Biden ist zwar auch kein Top Mann, aber eben besser als Trump und vermutlich auch besser als Clinton.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diesmal sind die Demokraten alle mobilisiert, spätestens seit Freitag auch die letzten.


Ja kann schon sein, aber bei der Pandemie ist ein Unsicherheitsfaktor dazu gekommen, der bei den vorhergehenden Wahlen nicht vorhanden war.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst dich ja mal hier umschauen und zu 2016 vergleichen.


Da reicht mir schon eine Grafik: https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...ahl-trump-vs-clinton-umfragewerte-in-den-usa/
Dort sieht man schön das Clinton weit vor Trump war, aber dennoch verloren hat.
Umfragen sind leider nicht zuverlässig, das sah man auch bei der Brexit Wahl.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

@*ΔΣΛ*


Naja, die Grafik auf Statista, sagt ziemlich wenig aus über die einzelnen Staaten, und auf die kommt es letztendlich an (Stichwort: Battleground States)

Edit:


ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Ja kann schon sein, aber bei der Pandemie ist ein Unsicherheitsfaktor dazu gekommen, der bei den vorhergehenden Wahlen nicht vorhanden war.



Wenn man sich die "Wahlorganisation" in den USA anschaut, kann man eigentlich nur zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass es sich um ein Drittweltland handelt, aber das kommt davon wenn man einen Ausweis und gesetzliche Meldepflicht ablehnt. 
Aber das Chaos ist ja gewollt, hauptsächlich von den Republikanern, um möglichst viele Leute von der Wahl abzuhalten.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Dort sieht man schön das Clinton weit vor Trump war, aber dennoch verloren hat.


Sie hat ja auch absolut gesehen tatsächlich mehr Stimmen erhalten, aber dank des grandiosen Wahlmänner-Systems gehen dann halt *alle* Stimmen eines Staates an einen Kandidaten/Kandidatin 
Man muss halt die "richtigen" Staaten gewinnen, dann hat man alles im Sack


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Dort sieht man schön *das Clinton weit vor Trump war*, aber dennoch verloren hat.
> Umfragen sind leider nicht zuverlässig, das sah man auch bei der Brexit Wahl.



Vielleicht solltest du deine Statistik nochmal anschauen, Clinton lag am Wahltag 2,5% vor Trump, wie kann man da von weit sprechen?
Zum Vergleich Biden liegt aktuell über 7% vor Trump.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. September 2020)

Man muss sich nichts nur das letzte Ergebnis ansehen, ich habe es eigentlich deswegen verlinkt weil man dort gut sehen kann, dass die Umfragen stark schwanken.


----------



## taks (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Mobilisierung der Demokraten ist gleich oder größer als bei Obama, entsprechend liegt Trump und die Republikaner in den A+ und A Polls deutklich hinten.



Genau das haben sie vor 4 Jahren auch gesagt und es ist nicht so gekommen.
Diese Umfragen sind für die Katz.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Genau das haben sie vor 4 Jahren auch gesagt und es ist nicht so gekommen.
> Diese Umfragen sind für die Katz.



Nein das haben sie so vor 4 Jahren nicht gesagt, man kann die Umfragen von 4 Jahren und heute vergleichen und man wird sehen, das es sehr deutliche Unterschiede gibt und Hillary Clinton hat eben nicht das Lager der Demokraten mobilisiert, auch das war vor der Wahl klar, da sie nicht gerade beliebt war.

Edit:
Um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen


			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2016_United_States_presidential_election#Results_by_state
		


Clinton scheiterte im Endeffekt an Michigan (11000 Stimmen) und Pennsylvania (45000 Stimmen), dazu tritt auch diesesmal kein liberaler Kandidat an, der das letzte mal das Zünglein an der Waage war. Wären diese beiden Staaten anders ausgegangen, hätte Trump verloren.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. September 2020)

Du siehst das alles zu sehr aus positiver Sicht, ich habe vor einigen Wochen einen TV Bericht gesehen wo Deutsche Reporter Trump-Wähler besucht haben. Die halten immer noch zu ihm, da kann Trump machen was er will, im gleichen Bericht haben sie Demokratische Wähler gezeigt die ihre Arbeit verloren haben und sich nicht mehr aus dem Haus trauen, weil sie eine viel schlechtere bis gar keine Krankenversicherung haben - hier unvorstellbar, aber dort kann das ein Todesurteil bedeuten. Hier sehe ich eher Trump-Wähler die wählen gehen, als Demokratische Wähler die die Pandemie eher ernst nehmen (müssen), denn in den Usa ist die Sterblichkeit beim Coronavirus bei armen Leute sehr viel höher, aber das ist nun mal eine wichtige Wählerschicht der Demokraten.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zum Vergleich Biden liegt aktuell über 7% vor Trump.



Hört sich komfortabel an aber Trump Fans wählen Trump eh, egal was er macht oder sagt.
Clinton hat meiner Meinung nach verloren, weil sie die schwarze Bevölkerung nicht in dem Maße mobilisieren konnte wie es Obama damals geschafft hat.
Vielleicht hat Biden da einen Vorteil, weil er mit Kamala Harris eine schwarze Frau als Vize dabei hat.
Die Frage ist halt, wie Trump reagieren wird, wenn er knapp verlieren sollte.


----------



## chill_eule (25. September 2020)

Ein knappes Wahlergebnis würde wohl von beiden Seiten irgendwie... missbraucht, aufgebauscht, was auch immer werden. Obwohl ich mir da die republikanische Seite deutlich lauter und radikaler vorstellen könnte 

Ein weiteres Problem am US-Wahlsystem ist ja, dass es quasi nur zwei Parteien gibt, und dass es zu 99% personenbezogen ist...
Differenzierte Inhalte gucken sich da viele nicht an, sondern nur "i like" oder "i don't like" den Kandidaten. Sieht man ja auch schon an den ganzen mMn recht Sinnlosen Vorwahlen, wo die nur schauen wollen, wer am meisten akzeptiert wird...

Aber so ist das halt mit  dem "fanboy"-tum... Sieht man hier auch immer wieder zwischen Blau/Grün/Rot (alphabetisch sortiert, ohne Wertung)... Und ich halte ja auch zum HSV, trotz... *ALLEM*


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du Beweise bringen, das es eine Antifa als Organisation gibt, wer sind die Anführer und warum sagt das FBI es gibt keine Antifa?


Und nochmal, nur weil es keine Organisation gibt, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass es etwas nicht gibt. Das ist eine Art Kollektiv, welches gerne gewaltsam demonstriert.
Es gibt auch bei Verkehrssündern oder Dieben weder eine Organisation noch einen Anführer.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. September 2020)

Nicht Grundlos will Trump am Höchstgericht schnellstmöglich, also vor der Wahl, eine Republikanerin ins Amt hieven, diese Gerichte halfen schon Bush Junior ins Amt.


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Dann muss er sich beeilen. Die Wahl steht vor der Tür und bisher dauert sowas immer 3 Monate, eher ein Kandidat gefunden wurde, über den man dann abstimmen konnte. 
Und wenn ich nicht irre, haben 3 Senatoren der Republikaner schon angekündigt, die Stimme zu verweigern.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hört sich komfortabel an aber Trump Fans wählen Trump eh, egal was er macht oder sagt.
> Clinton hat meiner Meinung nach verloren, weil sie die schwarze Bevölkerung nicht in dem Maße mobilisieren konnte wie es Obama damals geschafft hat.
> Vielleicht hat Biden da einen Vorteil, weil er mit Kamala Harris eine schwarze Frau als Vize dabei hat.
> Die Frage ist halt, wie Trump reagieren wird, wenn er knapp verlieren sollte.



Wir sind völlig einer Meinung, bzgl. der Trump Wähler, diese sind mobilisiert und werden Trump wählen, völlig egal was er macht.

Hillary Clinton war unbeliebter als viele gedacht haben, obwohl sich das 2-3 Monate vor der Wahl abzeichnete und Trump war zwar bekannt, aber die 4 Jahre Präsidenschaft und was alles passiert ist und wie vor allen dingen er gehandelt hat, konnten sich wohl auch eher gemäßigte Demokraten oder Republikaner (Wechselwähler) nicht vorstellen.

Dieser Wahlkampf ist aber anders, einmal durch Corona und dem Versagen von Trump und seiner Administration, plus das er von Woodward mit Tonbandaufnahmen dabei plus seinen Lügen überführt wurde. Woodward ist halt in den USA auch bei gemäßigten Republikanern und Wechselwählern keine Fake News und die Beweise sind ja zu hören.
Und jetzt kommt noch der Tot von RBG dazu, die eine Ikone in den USA gerade für Frauem war und auch für alle Minderheiten. Die Spendeneinahmen von Biden nur aus dieser letzten Woche, seit Ginsburgs Tot, haben alle Rekorde gebrochen, was auf eine sehr deutliche Mobilisierung schließen lässt.

Wie gesagt es geht nicht mehr um Biden, es geht nur noch darum Trump zu verhindern, und das vereint und mobilisiert m.A. nach Schwarze, Minderheiten und diesmal alle Demokraten (auch die Sanders Anhänger) mehr, als es Clinton jemals vermochte!


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dieser Wahlkampf ist aber anders, einmal durch Corona und dem Versagen von Trump und seiner Administration, plus das er von Woodward mit Tonbandaufnahmen dabei plus seinen Lügen überführt wurde. Woodward ist halt in den USA auch bei gemäßigten Republikanern und Wechselwählern keine Fake news und die Beweise sind ja zu hören.



trump hat ja auch offen zu einer Straftat aufgerufen aber es scheint sein Ansehen einfach nicht zu stören. Genauso sein Geschwafel bezüglich der Waldbrände im Westen der USA.
Noch hält er sich stabil. Ein Einbrechen ist nicht zu erkennen.
Ich bin ja mal neugierig, ob er wirklich bis zur Wahl ein Corona Impfstoff liefern kann, so wie er das angekündigt hatte.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. September 2020)

Ach, da redet er sich sicher heraus punkto Impfstoff, dann wird er eben sagen das er es anders gemeint hat, zb das es einen potenziellen Impfstoff gibt und nur noch nicht zugelassen wird, weil es die Demokraten nicht zulassen, typisch Trump, ihm fällt garantiert was ein womit er seine Wähler für noch dümmer verkaufen kann.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> ihm fällt garantiert was ein womit er seine Wähler für noch dümmer verkaufen kann.


Und wenn die Wähler dümmer sind, als man sie je verkaufen kann?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und wenn die Wähler dümmer sind, als man sie je verkaufen kann?



Ich weiß, dass es in den USA viele Flacherdler gibt -- aber soo viele?


----------



## taks (25. September 2020)

Noch zwei interessante Berichte:








						Vier Jahre Donald J. Trump: Ein Rückblick auf seine Regierungsbilanz in der Innen- und Außenpolitik
					

Wie lässt sich eine erfolgreiche Präsidentschaft bewerten? Die Antwort hängt nicht nur vom politischen Standpunkt ab, sondern muss auch strukturelle Gegebenheiten und langfristige Konsequenzen berücksichtigen. Der Preis für (un)eingelöste Wahlverspre




					www.bpb.de
				












						Wie viele seiner Versprechen hat Obama eingelöst?
					

Der abtretende US-Präsident machte im Wahlkampf zahlreiche Zusagen – doch längst nicht alle setzte er auch um. Die Übersicht.




					www.tagesanzeiger.ch


----------



## Whispercat (25. September 2020)

taks schrieb:


> Noch zwei interessante Berichte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Erstens das, zweitens wurde ja bereits gesagt das Umfragen in den Staaten nichts wert sind. Drittens stehen die TV Duelle an und jeder der Biden in den letzten Monaten genauer verfolgt hat dürfte wissen das diese "Sleepy Joe" möglicherweise gewaltig auf die Füsse fallen könnten. Nicht umsonst faselt Pelosi davon das Sleepy Joe besser nicht antreten sollte.

Viertens, wer ernsthaft glaubt der korrupte kinderbegrabschende Sleepy Joe wäre das kleinere Übel als Trump sollte vielleicht nochmal einen Blick in seriöse Geschichtsbücher werfen.  Unterm Strich ist Trump vielleicht ein selbstverliebter Aufschneider der bezüglich explodierenden Bäumen seine Klappe halten sollte - aber alleine an seinen Taten gemessen ist er trotzdem ohne Zweifel der bisher beste US Präsident seit Kennedy. Denn alleine schon das er im Gegensatz zum Kriegsverbrecher Obama und seinen Vorgängern keinen neuen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat muss man ihm absolut hoch anrechnen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Erstens das, zweitens wurde ja bereits gesagt das Umfragen in den Staaten nichts wert sind. Drittens stehen die TV Duelle an und jeder der Biden in den letzten Monaten genauer verfolgt hat dürfte wissen das diese "Sleepy Joe" möglicherweise gewaltig auf die Füsse fallen könnten. Nicht umsonst faselt Pelosi davon das Sleepy Joe besser nicht antreten sollte.
> 
> Viertens, wer ernsthaft glaubt der korrupte kinderbegrabschende Sleepy Joe wäre das kleinere Übel als Trump sollte vielleicht nochmal einen Blick in seriöse Geschichtsbücher werfen.  Unterm Strich ist Trump vielleicht ein selbstverliebter Aufschneider der bezüglich explodierenden Bäumen seine Klappe halten sollte - aber alleine an seinen Taten gemessen ist er trotzdem ohne Zweifel der bisher beste US Präsident seit Kennedy. Denn alleine schon das er im Gegensatz zum Kriegsverbrecher Obama und seinen Vorgängern keinen neuen Krieg vom Zaun gebrochen hat muss man ihm absolut hoch anrechnen.



Selten so gelacht, aber jeder hat so seine eigene Blase.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> kinderbegrabschende


Geht der Käse schon wieder los?


----------



## Threshold (25. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> korrupte kinderbegrabschende Sleepy Joe



Da hast du sicher ein paar stichhalte Quellen für eine solche Aussage, oder?
Und bitte kein QAnon Video.


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Geht der Käse schon wieder los?


Das hat doch gar keinen Sinn Poulton, was erwartest von Jemanden, der Trump als den besten US Präsidenten seit Kennedy bezeichnet, mehr Realitätsverweigerung geht ja gar nicht. Das ist doch klar, das der dann auch die Fake News über Biden fleißig weiter postet, die Trump, Verschwörungstheoretiker und die Republikaner so in die Welt setzen.
Der Mann (Trump) hat mit seinem (Nicht) Handeln und Lügen, nach mehreren wissenschaftlichen Studien 100000-150000 Menschenleben auf dem Gewissen, aber wahrscheinlich muss man ihm das auch hoch anrechnen! (Vorsicht Sarkasmus)


----------



## Eckism (25. September 2020)

Ich mag Trump, er bringt mich oft zum lachen. Der muss einfach wiedergewählt werden, ich will wissen, wie die Geschichte USA gegen China ausgeht. Zudem will ich wissen, wen der noch so alles ans Bein pinkeln will, bevor er sich mit dem falschen Land anlegt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (25. September 2020)

Da fand ich Berlusconi witziger, der konnte die halbe Welt wenigstens nicht in einen Wirtschaftskrieg hineinziehen.


----------



## taks (25. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein das haben sie so vor 4 Jahren nicht gesagt, man kann die Umfragen von 4 Jahren und heute vergleichen und man wird sehen, das es sehr deutliche Unterschiede gibt und Hillary Clinton hat eben nicht das Lager der Demokraten mobilisiert, auch das war vor der Wahl klar, da sie nicht gerade beliebt war.
> 
> Edit:
> Um das nochmal zu verdeutlichen
> ...



Das es knapp war bezweifle ich ja gar nicht. 
Aber in dem Link von dir ist klar zu sehen, das die Polls eben alle falsch lagen (wenn auch nur knapp).
Wieso das war schreiben sie ja auch. Aber wieso sollen sie diesmal genauer sein als letztes mal?


----------



## Whispercat (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da hast du sicher ein paar stichhalte Quellen für eine solche Aussage, oder?
> Und bitte kein QAnon Video.











						Das Ende eines Staatsanwalts – Warum der Fall Trump eigentlich ein Fall Biden ist
					

Hinter dem Amtsenthebungsverfahren gegen Trump steckt ein anderer Skandal, bei dem es um Joe Biden, den Präsidentschaftskandidaten der Demokraten geht.




					multipolar-magazin.de
				












						Joe Biden und Stephanie Carter: Der aufdringliche Vizepräsident
					

Grabsch-Gate in Washington: Bei der Amtseinführung von Verteidigungsminister Ashton Carter hat US-Vizepräsident Joe Biden dessen Frau an den Schultern gefasst und gestreichelt.




					www.spiegel.de
				












						Wahlen USA: Vorwürfe gegen Biden stürzen die Linke ins Dilemma
					

Eine ehemalige Mitarbeiterin wirft dem designierten Präsidentschaftskandidaten der Demokraten sexuelle Nötigung vor. Dieser dementiert, doch die Vorwürfe stürzen die Linke in ein Dilemma.




					www.nzz.ch
				




und ansonsten einfach mal ein bisschen nach "Creepy Joe Biden" googeln. Das Internet vergisst nie. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das hat doch gar keinen Sinn Poulton, was erwartest von Jemanden, der Trump als den besten US Präsidenten seit Kennedy bezeichnet, mehr Realitätsverweigerung geht ja gar nicht. Das ist doch klar, das der dann auch die Fake News über Biden fleißig weiter postet, die Trump, Verschwörungstheoretiker und die Republikaner so in die Welt setzen.
> Der Mann hat mit seinem (Nicht) Handeln und Lügen, noch mehreren wissenschaftlichen Studien 100000-150000 Menschenleben auf dem Gewissen, aber wahrscheinlich muss man ihm das auch hoch anrechnen! (Vorsicht Sarkasmus)



Zum dumm es keine Fake News sind. Aber was Trump betrifft, ich bemesse ihn nicht daran was er manchmal für einen dummen Scheiss redet sondern daran was er von seinen Versprechungen umgesetzt hat. Und da steht er nunmal deutlich besser da als die meisten seiner Vorgänger und inbesondere besser als der Verbrecher Obama.

Und *mehrere *wissenschaftliche Studien also ? Ja, dann dürfte es ja kein Problem sein zumindest *eine* zu posten. Achja, und es wäre nett wenn es eine wäre die nicht Konjunktivkarussell spielt.


----------



## Poulton (25. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zudem will ich wissen, wen der noch so alles ans Bein pinkeln will, bevor er sich mit dem falschen Land anlegt.


Da will ich lieber die Eifel, Yellowstone und andere Vulkane mit einmal ausbrechen sehen, als "Pilzen" beim wachsen zuzusehen.


----------



## Micha0208 (25. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal neugierig, ob er wirklich bis zur Wahl ein Corona Impfstoff liefern kann, so wie er das angekündigt hatte.



Kann er nicht. Kein Test-Impfstoff ist, stand heute, bereit zum Großversuch auch an der Bevölkerung.
Quelle: mir persönlich bekannte Allgemeinmedizinerin mit Schwerpunkt Infektionskrankheiten(Prophylaxe=Impfung).

Es geht ja nicht nur um mögliche Nebenwirkungen (zur Zeit vereinzelt stark vorhanden), sondern auch um mögliche Impfdurchbrüche (d.h. man wird krank trotz Impfung=> Impfung teilweise unwirksam).

Um das Corona-Drama zu beenden brauchen wir aber einen verträglichen, zu 99% schützenden Impfstoff. Da ist die Forschung aber leider noch ca. 6. Monate von entfernt (gerade von den 99%-Wirksamkeit des Test-Impfstoffs).

Wir sind auf einem guten Weg, aber soweit sind wir leider noch lange nicht. Egal was Trump sich wünscht...


----------



## Don-71 (25. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Zum dumm es keine Fake News sind. Aber was Trump betrifft, ich bemesse ihn nicht daran was er manchmal für einen dummen Scheiss redet sondern daran was er von seinen Versprechungen umgesetzt hat. Und da steht er nunmal deutlich besser da als die meisten seiner Vorgänger und inbesondere besser als der Verbrecher Obama.



Deshalb redest du ja dem Pussycrabber das Wort!



Whispercat schrieb:


> Und *mehrere *wissenschaftliche Studien also ? Ja, dann dürfte es ja kein Problem sein zumindest *eine* zu posten. Achja, und es wäre nett wenn es eine wäre die nicht Konjunktivkarussell spielt.











						Neue Studie: Hätten in den USA zehntausende Corona-Tote vermieden werden können?
					

Hätte eine schnellere Reaktion der US-Regierung auf die Corona-Pandemie zehntausende Leben retten können? Eine neue Studie legt das jetzt nah und erhöht den Druck auf Donald Trump.




					de.nachrichten.yahoo.com
				



Das ganze Thema nochmal schön zusammengefasst von Rachel Maddows auf MSNBC





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eyo8NDX1G2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2020)

Also thematisch mal keine Kritik, aber "Geschichte wiederholt sich" ist doch stark unpassend.
Alleine Hitler zu erwähnen ist unpassend, wenn kann man maximal die Deutschnationalen erwähnen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also thematisch mal keine Kritik, aber "Geschichte wiederholt sich" ist doch stark unpassend.
> Alleine Hitler zu erwähnen ist unpassend, wenn kann man maximal die Deutschnationalen erwähnen.



Also in meinem oben verlinkten Video vergleichen es US Politiker mit Mussolini, so weit weg bin ich wohl gar nicht.


----------



## Whispercat (26. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb redest du ja dem Pussycrabber das Wort!



Also erstmal heisst es "grabber" nicht "crabber" und abgesehen davon interessiert es mich nicht die Bohne was Trump in den 90ern verbrochen hat. Denn im Endeffekt reiht er sich nur eine wahrscheinlich SEHR lange Liste von reichen Typen ein die dank ihres Reichtums tatsächlich ne Menge Groupies zum "grabben" hatten. Aber ob ich persönlich das sexistisch finde oder kinky oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag hat nichts mit seinen Taten als politischer Akteur zu tun. Von Biden kann man das leider nicht behaupten.  



Don-71 schrieb:


> Neue Studie: Hätten in den USA zehntausende Corona-Tote vermieden werden können?
> 
> 
> Hätte eine schnellere Reaktion der US-Regierung auf die Corona-Pandemie zehntausende Leben retten können? Eine neue Studie legt das jetzt nah und erhöht den Druck auf Donald Trump.
> ...



Wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, ne Konjunktivstudie. Aber okay, versuchen wir es mal aus diesem Standpunkt zu betrachten. Hätte er schneller reagieren können ? Wahrscheinlich. Aber kann man oder eher sollte man ihm eine Woche vorwerfen ? Wohl eher nicht. 

Und überhaupt, ist auch witzig wie New York als "Brandherd" herangezogen wird obwohl wir mittlerweile zuverlässig wissen das die offiziellen Todeszahlen aus New York hinten und vorne nicht stimmen. https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-52303739

Ja, natürlich ist zwar grundsätzlich jeder Tote zuviel aber auch die USA sind bei grade mal 0,6% der Gesamtbevölkerung was überschaubar ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ganze Thema nochmal schön zusammengefasst von Rachel Maddows auf MSNBC
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also erstmal, was soll ich mit einer Dame die schon in der ersten Minute nichts besseres zu tun hat als auf diesem Umfragenblödsinn herumzuhacken ? Nochmal, November ist erst in zwei Monaten und bis dahin kann sich grade auch wegen den 3 TV Duellen noch verdammt viel ändern. Denn wenn Biden in diesen ebenfalls den "Sleepy Joe" gibt anstatt scharfe Rhetorik, Charisma und Führungskraft an den Tag zu legen dann könnte Trump vor laufender Kamera Hundebabys ersäufen und würde wiedergewählt werden.

Und zweitens, interessiert es mich ehrlich gesagt nicht die Bohne das MSNBC Trump für Mussolini hält. Nochmal, niemand bestreitet das Trump ein Egozentriker mit einem Hang zum Blödsinn erzählen ist. Aber das ändert nunmal nichts daran das er seine Wahlversprechen grösstenteils gehalten hat und im Gegensatz zu seinen Vorgängern keine eigenen Kriege vom Zaun gebrochen hat - sogar im Gegenteil der Dude entschärft einfach mal Nordkorea. Warum hat das eigentlich unser hochgelobter Friedensnobelpreisträger Kriegsverbrecher  nicht hinbekommen ? Achja richtig, Obama war ja viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt funktionierende Staaten wie Libyen in ein Shithole zu verwandeln. 









						Krieg: Barack Obama ist der US-Präsident mit den meisten Kriegstagen
					

2663 Tage "at war".




					www.bento.de


----------



## Andrej (26. September 2020)

Donald Trump und die Repiblikaner sind einfach verunsichert, über den Ablauf der Wahlen in den USA. Denn bis jetzt haben sich viel mehr demokratische Wähler den Umfragen nach zur Briefwahl bereit erklärt als republikanische. Dieses muss natürlich nich bedeuten, dass weniger republikanische Wähler per Brief wählen als demokratische, denn Umfragen sind immer so eine Sache.
Zudem hat sich Donald Trump wärend der Covid Situation und den BLM Protesten nicht gerade mit Rum bekleckert, auch wenn ich manche Vorwürfe als "Naja" bezeichnen würde wie z.B. dass er zu wenig getan hat um die Ausbreiten von Covid zu verringern. Denn als er Flüge aus China verboten hat, hat man ihm Rassismus vorgeworfen und der CDC hat selbst gesagt, dass Masken nicht helfen - wir wissen jetzt natürlich warum sie es gesagt haben. Zudem sind Großdemonstrationen im ganzen Land auch nicht hilfreich um ein Virus einzudämmen.

Zudem sind die Demokraten und Joe Biden keine Alternative zu den Republikanern. Dass ist so, als würde man statt der CDU die FDP wählen, damit endlich etwas gegen die Armut in Deutschland gemacht wird. Und wie dass aussehen würde wissen wir - Steuern runter, Sozialausgaben kürzen und den Mindestlohn abschaffen, alles privatisieren.

Joe Biden und Donald Trump unterscheiden sich in keinster Weise politisch. Der Trump sagt einfach was er denkt, wärend Joe Biden eine private Position und eine öffentliche zu einem bestimmten Thema. Joe Biden hat Jahre lang für die Kürzung der Sozialausgaben gekämpft, ist für die Deregulierung der Banken - der Typ kommt kommt aus einem Staat der mehr Briefkastenfirmen hat als Einwohner. Seine ganze politische Laufbahn war er immer gegen den kleinen Mann und für seine großen Geldgeber. Zudem haben die Demokraten alles was Trump wollte durchgebracht. Er wollte die Militärausgaben erhöchen, er hat es gemacht mit hilfe der Demokraten um 80 Milliarden Dollar pro Jahr - kostenlose Unis würden 60 Milliarden pro Jahr kosten, aber dass ist sozialistische Quatsch, denn sich die USA nicht leisten können!

Seine gesammter Wahlkampf 2020  war darauf ausgerichtet, dass er der Vicepräsident unter Obama war und dass er zu den guten alten Zeiten unter Obama will! Aber waren sie wirklich so gut? Bestimmt nicht für die 1 Million illegaler Migranten, die er und Obama pro Jahr abgeschoben haben (Unter Obama wurden mehr Menschen abgeschoben, als unter keinem anderen Präsidenten).

Die Alternative war Sanders, bis er alle verraten hat! Aber wie ging der Spruch noch mal "Wer hat uns Verraten?! Die Sozialdemokrate!" Der Spruch gilt wohl überall - auch in den USA.

Wie die Demokraten versuchen Burnie Wähler hinter Biden zu sammeln mit wenig Erfolg!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zfKoPvvYQc:496

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MnpZA_wrYfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9zKOpKmv4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OLc9lxHmEyk:581

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach. Schulz.
> Lustig fand ich ja, dass er die Wahl zum Vorsitz der Partei mit 100% geschafft hat. Das hat nicht mal Honecker in der DDR hinbekommen.



Ja, das hat https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egon_Krenz zurechtgebogen,
aber auch nur auf 98-99% Zustimmung.

Der ist immer noch überzeugt davon,
die friedliche Wende aktiv mitgestaltet zu haben.

Den hätte man genauso wie Honecker an die Wand stellen sollen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das hat https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Egon_Krenz zurechtgebogen,
> aber auch nur auf 98-99% Zustimmung.
> 
> Der ist immer noch überzeugt davon,
> ...


Wo hat man denn Honecker an die Wand gestellt?


----------



## Adi1 (26. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo hat man denn Honecker an die Wand gestellt?



Gar nicht.
Sorry, ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt. 

Man hätte das ganze Politbüro standrechtlich exekutieren sollen,
auch mal so als Abschreckung.
Die Rumänen haben mit https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicolae_Ceaușescu
nicht so rumgefackelt.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Also in meinem oben verlinkten Video vergleichen es US Politiker mit Mussolini, so weit weg bin ich wohl gar nicht.


Mussolini und Hitler sind bei ihrem Karriereweg ganz weit auseinander. Ganz andere Herkunft und eine ganz andere politische Situation.


----------



## Eckism (26. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also thematisch mal keine Kritik, aber "Geschichte wiederholt sich" ist doch stark unpassend.
> Alleine Hitler zu erwähnen ist unpassend, wenn kann man maximal die Deutschnationalen erwähnen.


Es ist doch einfacher, alles mit Hitler und Nazis in Verbindung zu bringen, was einem selbst nicht passt. Andere Meinungen/Länder/Sitten/Politische Wege usw. sind der komplett falsche Weg und somit Nazipropaganda.

Die AFDler sind rechte Nazi, die Linken sind linke Nazis, die Grünen sind Umweltnazis...die Leute sind mittlerweile alle bekloppt und nur die eigene Meinung ist die einzig wahre.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2020)

Waren die Linken  nicht früher immer "Die Kommunisten"?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (26. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Waren die Linken  nicht früher immer "Die Kommunisten"?


Es gibt da Gemeinsamkeiten, aber gerade auf die Grünen ist vieles nicht zutreffend, was KPD & Co so wollten.
Manches aber doch, z.B. der Wahn, alle einschränken zu wollen.
Das gefällt z.B. auch an Trump gar nicht, wenn dem was nicht passt muss es verboten werden, siehe TikTok.


----------



## RyzA (26. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es gibt da Gemeinsamkeiten, aber gerade auf die Grünen ist vieles nicht zutreffend, was KPD & Co so wollten.
> Manches aber doch, z.B. der Wahn, alle einschränken zu wollen.


Die Grünen haben schon vor 30-40 Jahren Themen angesprochen welche heute eine hohe Relevanz haben.
Also ökologisch. Damals wurden sie belächelt dafür... heute wird es von vielen eingesehen.
Alleine würde ich sie nicht regieren lassen, aber als Ergänzung sind sie ganz gut.


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Es ist doch einfacher, alles mit Hitler und Nazis in Verbindung zu bringen, was einem selbst nicht passt.


Man kann halt auch beinhart rechtsextrem sein und nichts mit Nazis zu tun haben.
Wenn ich das kritisiere geht es darum, dass man das Wort Nazi nicht inflationär genutzt sehen will,
aber ich verteidige Trump und Co ja nicht dadurch.


----------



## Eckism (26. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann halt auch beinhart rechtsextrem sein und nichts mit Nazis zu tun haben.
> Wenn ich das kritisiere geht es darum, dass man das Wort Nazi nicht inflationär genutzt sehen will,
> aber ich verteidige Trump und Co ja nicht dadurch.


Das Wort Nazi ist ein Trendwort geworden, ich und viele andere sehen das nicht mehr als schlimm an...nach dem Motto"Ist jemand anderer Meinung, ist es nen Nazi".


----------



## Sparanus (26. September 2020)

Das ist es nicht, aber andere Extremisten werden mit den Nazis in einen Topf geworfen.
Was moralisch sicherlich passt ist sachlich trotzdem falsch.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> ...aber alleine an seinen Taten gemessen ist er trotzdem ohne Zweifel der bisher beste US Präsident seit Kennedy.



Aha. Austieg aus dem Pariser Klimaschutzabkommen, Handelskrieg mit Freund und Feind, Anheizen des Nah-Ost Konfliktes, Beschneidung der Mittel für Katastrophenschutz, Beschädigung internationaler Bündnisse, Aufblähen der Staatsverschuldung, vulgäre Rhetorik, Austieg aus der WHO, Gefährdung von Leben und Gesundheit der Bevölkerung durch Abbau des Gesundheitssystems und schlechten Umgangs mit der Pandemie, Austieg auf dem Atomabkommen mit Iran,  Kampf gegen freie Presse, hetzen gegen Minderheiten usw... und kein neuer Krieg, dafür an mehreren haarscharf vorbeigeschrammt. (Syrien, Iran, Nordkorea). Politik über Twitter, ohne vorherige Absprache.

Echt ein super Präsident!




Poulton schrieb:


> Geht der Käse schon wieder los?



Stimmt schon.
Allerdings ist der Sexismus von Trump auch nicht ohne, nur ohne Kinder, immerhin.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Man müsste eher die Frage stellen, ob es jemals einen schlechteren Präsidenten gab.
Immerhin kenne ich keinen anderen Präsidenten, der offen zu einer Straftat aufgerufen hat.


----------



## Whispercat (27. September 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Aha. Austieg aus dem Pariser Klimaschutzabkommen, Handelskrieg mit Freund und Feind, Anheizen des Nah-Ost Konfliktes, Beschneidung der Mittel für Katastrophenschutz, Beschädigung internationaler Bündnisse, Aufblähen der Staatsverschuldung, vulgäre Rhetorik, Austieg aus der WHO, Gefährdung von Leben und Gesundheit der Bevölkerung durch Abbau des Gesundheitssystems und schlechten Umgangs mit der Pandemie, Austieg auf dem Atomabkommen mit Iran,  Kampf gegen freie Presse, hetzen gegen Minderheiten usw... und kein neuer Krieg, dafür an mehreren haarscharf vorbeigeschrammt. (Syrien, Iran, Nordkorea). Politik über Twitter, ohne vorherige Absprache.
> 
> Echt ein super Präsident!



Und jetzt erstell die gleiche Liste für seine Vorgänger. Denn am Ende des Tages gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen "ich halte Trump für den besten Präsidenten seit Kennedy" und "ich halte Trump für einen guten Präsidenten". Natürlich ist auch Trump unterm Strich kein "guter" Präsident was aber nicht unbedingt primär an der Persona Trump selbst liegt sondern weil wir seit Kennedy wissen was mit guten aufrichtigen Präsidenten passiert. 

Im Endeffekt geht es für mich auch gar nicht darum wer von den ganzen Marionetten ihrer Wahlkampffinanziers US Präsidenten den grössten Funken Aufrichtigkeit an den Tag legt, sondern wer von denen unterm Strich das kleinere Übel für den Rest der Welt ist. Was ist schlimmer ? Den Imperialismus den wir zwischen Obama und Johnson hatten was mehrere gestürzte Regierungen insbesondere ins Südamerika, hunderte Millionen toter Menschen quer über den Planeten, zu Shitholes zerbombte Staaten und moderate Rebellen Terroristenbewaffnung über den halben Planeten zur Folge hatte oder den Isolationismus den Trump an den Tag legt ? 

Ich betone an dieser Stelle auch ganz deutlich, ich halte es nicht für gut das Trump versucht sich über scharfe Rhetorik und aus dem Popo gezogene Sanktionen Vorteile für US Wirtschaft zu ergaunern aber im Endeffekt hat es zumindest den Vorteil das der vernünftige Rest der Welt a) mehr in ihre eigene Produktion investiert ( wie das zb. Russland massiv mit der Nahrungsmittelproduktion getan hat ) und b) der östliche Teil des Planeten dadurch mehr zusammenwächst und versuchen sich zusammen von der Dollarstandart dominierten Wirtschaft zu lösen. 

Das Deutschland als höhriger US Cuck sich lieber selbst schadet und dieses Sanktionsspiel mitspielt, sich dafür sogar Nawalnys und die nächste völlig unglaubwürdige Nowitschok Story aus dem Popo zieht ist zwar bedauerlich aber you know, US FrackingFreiheitsgas ist halt immer noch besser für die US Wirtschaft als Gas vom bösen Ivan. Ich meine das musst dir halt einfach mal geben, nicht nur das dieser Nawalny in Russland mit seiner 1-2% Partei vollkommen unbedeutend ist ( und schon immer war ), nee, der Typ ist auch ein ziemlich krasser Rassist was vorallem deswegen wahnwitzigen Unterhaltungswert hat weil das in deutschen Medien mit keinem einzigen Wort erwähnt wird.  Aber eben, der Feind meines Feindes und der Zweck heiligt sowieso alle Mittel. 

TLDR : 

Natürlich ist Trump ein Idiot, aber gemessen an seinen Vorgängern trotzdem *bisher* das Beste was dem Rest der Welt passieren konnte.


----------



## Don-71 (27. September 2020)

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Thread sich mit den Aussagen des amtierenden Präsidenten der USA zur kommenden demokratischen Präsidentschatswahl beschäftigen soll. Diese wird von ihm angezweifelt und er unternimmt Handlungen, einen Staatsstreich vorzubereiten, falls er die Wahl verlieren sollte.
Wenn Jemand Trump vs Biden diskutieren will, mag er einen anderen Thread eröffnen, meinetwegen kann er zu Hause auch einen Altar aufbauen und abwechslungsweise Trump und den Kreml Kriegstreiber anbeten, das interessiert mich und auch die Intention dieses Threads nicht die Bohne. Weitere Posts die massiv vom Thema abweichen werde ich daher melden.
Weiter zum Thema:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a8qbwKQ_Th0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Thread sich mit den Aussagen des amtierenden Präsidenten der USA zur kommenden demokratischen Präsidentschatswahl beschäftigen soll.


Passend dazu:
Glorious Rhetoric of the God Emperor
Authoritarianism of Donald Trump


----------



## Sparanus (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man müsste eher die Frage stellen, ob es jemals einen schlechteren Präsidenten gab.


Kommt auf den Standpunkt an.
Trump hat keine Sklaven, er hat keinen Krieg begonnen, er hat keine Journalisten verhaften lassen.
Was Rassismus betrifft ist er aus heutiger Sicht zwar schlimm, aber bei den Rassisten aus der ersten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts auch nur ein kleiner Fisch.
Man müsste eher sagen, dass er der dümmste Präsident ist.


Threshold schrieb:


> Immerhin kenne ich keinen anderen Präsidenten, der offen zu einer Straftat aufgerufen hat.


Naja Bush führen eines Angriffskrieges


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Thread sich mit den Aussagen des amtierenden Präsidenten der USA zur kommenden demokratischen Präsidentschatswahl beschäftigen soll. Diese wird von ihm angezweifelt und er unternimmt Handlungen, einen Staatsstreich vorzubereiten, falls er die Wahl verlieren sollte.


Wenn er damit durchkommt ist doch alles Paletti. Es zählt ja, was die Amis wollen und nicht, was sich die Ausländer gerne wünschen.
Gut, die Amis hängen sich auch überall rein, aber man muss sich ja nicht auf deren Niveau begeben.


----------



## Don-71 (27. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn er damit durchkommt ist doch alles Paletti. Es zählt ja, was die Amis wollen und nicht, was sich die Ausländer gerne wünschen.
> Gut, die Amis hängen sich auch überall rein, aber man muss sich ja nicht auf deren Niveau begeben.



Entschuldige bitte, aber hast du etwas nicht richtig verstanden?
Wenn eine Mehrheit der US Wähler gegen Trump stimmt und somit ein anderer Kandidat in einer demokratischen Wahl gewinnt, wie kann man dann die Aussage treffen:


> Wenn er damit durchkommt ist doch alles Paletti. Es zählt ja, was die Amis wollen und nicht, was sich die Ausländer gerne wünschen.


Wenn er die Wahl missachtet, was er verbreitet und auch durch Handlungen vorbereitet, ist wohl kaum alles Paletti, denn eine Mehrheit der US Amerikaner möchte es dann wohl nicht und es stellt sich auch die Frage, ob eine deutsche Regierung oder die EU, dann einen selbstermächtigten Präsident Trump überhaupt anerkennt, was mit der Nato passiert etc.
Es könnte auch zu einem Bürgerkrieg kommen.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (27. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Das Deutschland als höhriger US Cuck sich lieber selbst schadet und dieses Sanktionsspiel mitspielt, sich dafür sogar Nawalnys und die nächste völlig unglaubwürdige Nowitschok Story aus dem Popo zieht ist zwar bedauerlich aber you know,



Hast du dir noch nicht überlegt, dass eine unglaubwürige Nowitschok Geschichte, die Strategie Putins sein könnte?
Trumps Aussagen deuten klar darauf hin, dass er versuchen möchte die Demokratie zu unterminieren.
Ein solcher Präsident gehört ins Kittchen und sonst nirgendwo hin.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte, aber hast du etwas nicht richtig verstanden?
> Wenn eine Mehrheit der US Wähler gegen Trump stimmt und somit ein anderer Kandidat in einer demokratischen Wahl gewinnt, wie kann man dann die Aussage treffen:


Die Ministerwahl in Thüringen hat doch gezeigt, das Demokratie vollkomme Wurst ist...man muss nur laut schreien und die Familie des Gewählten bedrohen und das Haus beschmutzen...von daher, Entschuldigung abgelehnt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn er die Wahl missachtet, was er verbreitet und auch durch Handlungen vorbereitet, ist wohl kaum alles Paletti, denn eine Mehrheit der US Amerikaner möchte es dann wohl nicht und es stellt sich auch die Frage, ob eine deutsche Regierung oder die EU, dann einen selbstermächtigten Präsident Trump überhaupt anerkennt, was mit der Nato passiert etc.
> Es könnte auch zu einem Bürgerkrieg kommen.


Wie gesagt, *wenn* er damit durchkommt, passt das. Zudem gehe ich stark davon aus, das es einem Donald Duck...ähh Trump völlig egal ist, ob ihn irgend eine andere Regierung anerkennt und die Nato ist ihm sicherlich auch egal, kostet nur Geld und etwas, was Geld kostet fetzt in seinen Augen nicht.
Mir scheint, es herrsch durchgängig in den USA Bürgerkrieg, mal hier ein wenig, mal da ein wenig. Bürgerkrieg ist zudem ja auch erstmal nicht schlecht, da lässt er andere Länder in Ruhe.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mir scheint, es herrsch durchgängig in den USA Bürgerkrieg, mal hier ein wenig, mal da ein wenig. Bürgerkrieg ist zudem ja auch erstmal nicht schlecht, da lässt er andere Länder in Ruhe.



Die größte Volkswirtschaft der Welt im Bürgerkrieg?
Na, dann gute Nacht, Weltwirtschaft.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Zumindest gab es in den letzten Wochen, in manchen Regionen in den USA, bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände und Unruhen.
Ich weiß nicht wo das jetzt genau war aber da lief auch bewaffnete Bürgerwehr rum um Plünderungen zu verhindern.
Hat da nicht auch ein bewaffneter 16 Jähriger (und Trump Anhänger) zwei Schwarze erschossen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest gab es in den letzten Wochen, in manchen Regionen in den USA, bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände und Unruhen.
> Ich weiß nicht wo das jetzt genau war aber da lief auch bewaffnete Bürgerwehr rum um Plünderungen zu verhindern.
> Hat da nicht auch ein bewaffneter 16 Jähriger (und Trump Anhänger) zwei Schwarze erschossen?


Und vorher gab es gewaltsame BLM-Demos und Plünderungen. Dann haben sich die Leute gewehrt.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

das ist ja auch lange kein Bürgerkrieg.
Man stelle sich vor, die ganzen Milizen laufen schwer bewaffnet auf den Straßen herum oder vor Wahllokalen -- wie es seinerzeit auf der Krim war -- und schauen, was du so wählst.
Oder in Schwarzen Vierteln versuchen vermummte die schwarze Bevölkerung daran zu hindern ins Wahllokal zu gehen.
Klar, dass Trump das nicht verlangt, aber verhindern würde er das auch nicht.

Deswegen -- Biden braucht einen klaren Sieg, alles andere ist kritischer Natur.

Und wenn  ich daran denke, wer da jetzt den Posten von Ginsburg bekommen soll. Meine Fresse.
Da träumt jemand von einem Gottesstaat.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die größte Volkswirtschaft der Welt im Bürgerkrieg?
> Na, dann gute Nacht, Weltwirtschaft.


Die größte Volkswirtschaft ist China...knapp, aber China ist es. 




Threshold schrieb:


> das ist ja auch lange kein Bürgerkrieg.
> Man stelle sich vor, die ganzen Milizen laufen schwer bewaffnet auf den Straßen herum oder vor Wahllokalen -- wie es seinerzeit auf der Krim war -- und schauen, was du so wählst.
> Oder in Schwarzen Vierteln versuchen vermummte die schwarze Bevölkerung daran zu hindern ins Wahllokal zu gehen.
> Klar, dass Trump das nicht verlangt, aber verhindern würde er das auch nicht.
> ...


Was erwartet ihr eigentlich? Wer sich auch nur ein klitzekleines bisschen mit der Geschichte von Trump befasst hat weiß, das es ein Großmäuliger Vollidiot ist der sich nicht kampflos ergibt, die Amis haben ihn gewählt. Also folgere ich daraus, das die Amis genau das wollen.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Und vorher gab es gewaltsame BLM-Demos und Plünderungen. Dann haben sich die Leute gewehrt.


Und die BLM Teilnehmer haben sich gegen Rassismus und Polizeigewalt gewehrt.



Threshold schrieb:


> das ist ja auch lange kein Bürgerkrieg.
> Man stelle sich vor, die ganzen Milizen laufen schwer bewaffnet auf den Straßen herum oder vor Wahllokalen -- wie es seinerzeit auf der Krim war -- und schauen, was du so wählst.


Bewaffnete Bürgerwehr oder Milizen, wo ist da noch der Unterschied?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen -- Biden braucht einen klaren Sieg, alles andere ist kritischer Natur.


Klar, wenn nicht der Gewinn, den man haben will, ist es definitiv gefälscht.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die größte Volkswirtschaft ist China...knapp, aber China ist es.



Nicht mal im Ansatz.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> KLar, wenn nicht der Gewinn, den man haben will, ist es definitiv gefälscht.



Nicht verstanden, worum es geht?
Wenn es knapp ist, pocht Trump auf Nachzählen und den Obersten Gerichtshof, den er bis dahin kontrolliert.
Ergo -- wenn man Trump abwählen will, muss Biden eine klare Mehrheit holen, denn sonst wird sich Trump einfach als Wahlsieger ansehen und weiter machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (27. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und die BLM Teilnehmer haben sich gegen Rassismus und Polizeigewalt gewehrt.


Und dabei fremdes Eigentum kleingeschlagen, weil es sie gestört hat.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht mal im Ansatz.


Upps, hab die Chinesen wohl überschätzt...das faule Pack.


----------



## Don-71 (27. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die größte Volkswirtschaft ist China...knapp, aber China ist es.



Wie kann man bitte so eine knallharte Lüge posten?








						Liste der Länder nach Bruttoinlandsprodukt – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Die Volkswirtschaft von China kommt gerade mal auf 2/3 der US Volkswirtschaft!



Eckism schrieb:


> Was erwartet ihr eigentlich? Wer sich auch nur ein klitzekleines bisschen mit der Geschichte von Trump befasst hat weiß, das es ein Großmäuliger Vollidiot ist der sich nicht kampflos ergibt, die Amis haben ihn gewählt. Also folgere ich daraus, das die Amis genau das wollen.



Die nächste knallherte Lüge, denn die US Amerikaner wählen alle 4 Jahre ihren Präsidenten seit 250 Jahren und seit 250 Jahren gesteht der Verlierer nach demokratischen Gepflogenheiten seine Wahlniederlage ein, und deskritiert nicht die Wahl oder erkennt sie nicht an. Der Satz ist an Fake News (Falschbehauptung) kaum zu überbieten!


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht mal im Ansatz.





*Bruttoinlandsprodukt*

Total (nominal)
Total (KKP)
BIP/Einw. (nominal)
BIP/Einw. (KKP)
2018[7]

20.580 Mrd. USD (1.)
20.580 Mrd. USD (2.)
62.869 USD (9.)
62.869 USD (12.)


Quelle: Vereinigte Staaten



*Bruttoinlandsprodukt*

Total (nominal)
Total (KKP)
BIP/Einw. (nom.)
BIP/Einw. (KKP)
2020 (Schätzung)

15.270 Mrd. USD (2.)
29.471 Mrd. USD (1.)
10.872 USD (72.)
20.984 USD (78.)

Quelle: Volksrepublik China

Nur pro Einwohner/Kopf ist das BIP in China deutlich geringer, weil sie viel mehr Einwohner haben.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die nächste knallherte Lüge, denn die US Amerikaner wählen alle 4 Jahre ihren Präsidenten seit 250 Jahren und seit 250 Jahren gesteht der Verlierer nach demokratischen Gepflogenheiten seine Wahlniederlage ein, und deskritiert nicht die Wahl oder erkennt sie nicht an. Der Satz ist an Fake News (Falschbehauptung) kaum zu überbieten!


Ach, die Amis wollten Trump nicht als Präsidenten? Dann ist er es ja gar nicht...


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ach, die Amis wollten Trump nicht als Präsidenten? Dann ist er es ja gar nicht...



Die Mehrheit der Wähler wollten ihn nicht. Aber weil die Amerikaner eben ein Wahlsystem haben, das so alt ist, wie sie selbst, haben sie den eben bekommen.
Und wenn Trump dauernd davon spricht, dass Briefwahl zum Wahlbetrug einlädt und er erklärt, dass man ja Briefwahl machen und dazu noch ins Wahllokal gehen kann, weiß man in etwa schon, worauf das hinauslaufen wird. Trump wird bei einer knappen Niederlage meckern und sich weigern die Wahl als verloren anzusehen.
Er wird zum Bundesgerichtshof gehen und die werden Trump in seinem Amt bestätigen, weil er ja bis dahin den Obersten Gerichtshof kontrolliert.


----------



## Don-71 (27. September 2020)

Man kann auch Jemanden wieder abwählen und in einer Demokratie erwartet man, dass das der Abgewählte akzeptiert und nicht dagegen opponiert!


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er wird zum Bundesgerichtshof gehen und die werden Trump in seinem Amt bestätigen, weil er ja bis dahin den Obersten Gerichtshof kontrolliert.


Dann gibt es Unruhen. Aber richtige!


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie kann man bitte so eine knallharte Lüge posten?


Schau dir den von dir gebrachten Link zur Wiki bitte nochmal an. Ihr habt beide Recht. Die USA sind erster beim "normalen" BIP, China ist erster beim PPP BIP.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann gibt es Unruhen. Aber richtige!



Darauf hofft Trump doch. Dann kann er noch mehr durchsetzen und die Nationalgarde mobilisieren.
Trump wird versuchen die Demokratie zu unterwandern.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Darauf hofft Trump doch. Dann kann er noch mehr durchsetzen und die Nationalgarde mobilisieren.
> Trump wird versuchen die Demokratie zu unterwandern.


Der Schuss kann aber schnell nach hinten losgehen bei sowas.
Wenn richtiges Chaos ausbricht.
Teilweise hat man ja schon in den letzten Wochen und Monaten chaotische Zustände in den USA gesehen.
So etwas kann das Land  destabilisieren. Und dann wird es für alle unberechenbar.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Teilweise hat man ja schon in den letzten Wochen und Monaten chaotische Zustände in den USA gesehen.
> So etwas kann das Land destabilisieren. Und dann wird es für alle unberechenbar.



Ich sag ja, das ist genau das, was Trump will.
Das provoziert er mit seinen Aussagen und Taten.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, das ist genau das, was Trump will.
> Das provoziert er mit seinen Aussagen und Taten.


Das mag sein. Damit sägt er aber selber an seinem eigenen Ast.


----------



## Eckism (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Wähler wollten ihn nicht. Aber weil die Amerikaner eben ein Wahlsystem haben, das so alt ist, wie sie selbst, haben sie den eben bekommen.
> Und wenn Trump dauernd davon spricht, dass Briefwahl zum Wahlbetrug einlädt und er erklärt, dass man ja Briefwahl machen und dazu noch ins Wahllokal gehen kann, weiß man in etwa schon, worauf das hinauslaufen wird. Trump wird bei einer knappen Niederlage meckern und sich weigern die Wahl als verloren anzusehen.
> Er wird zum Bundesgerichtshof gehen und die werden Trump in seinem Amt bestätigen, weil er ja bis dahin den Obersten Gerichtshof kontrolliert.


Er wurde nach dem System gewählt, was in der USA nunmal herrscht, ob das irgendwem aus den Ausland sauer aufstößt sei mal dahin gestellt. Da kann man nicht behaupten, das es FakeNews sind, das Trump gewählt wurde...
Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, das Trump "gewinnt"...ich frage mich nur, wann er endlich auf die Idee kommt, das man das "maximal 2 mal gewählt werden" endlich außer Kraft setzt.

Zudem glaube ich auch, wenn es hart auf hart kommt, kümmert man sich schon um Trump, den lässt man momentan einfach machen, solange er keinen Weltkrieg anzettelt.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2020)

Letztendlich liegt es auch an der miserablen Wahlbeteiligung in den USA.
Es gibt halt eine Menge Amerikaner, denen das Geschwafel in Washington schlicht am Arsch vorbei geht.


----------



## Whispercat (27. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass dieser Thread sich mit den Aussagen des amtierenden Präsidenten der USA zur kommenden demokratischen Präsidentschatswahl beschäftigen soll. Diese wird von ihm angezweifelt und er unternimmt Handlungen, einen Staatsstreich vorzubereiten, falls er die Wahl verlieren sollte.



Erstens, wird nicht die Wahl per se von ihm angezweifelt sondern explizit die Briefwahl die halt eben durchaus das Potential für Missbrauch bietet. Zweitens, wo ist eigentlich der Witz daran wenn CNN einen 10 Minuten Zusammenschnitt von Trump Supportern erstellt denen man ja wahrscheinlich nicht ohne Grund die Suggestivfrage stellt ob sie sich vorstellen können das die Wahl manipuliert werden könnte. Das dann aber als brandheisse News und "Trump bereitet einen StAatStReIcH vor !!!!!!1111" zu verkaufen sind halt trotzdem keine News sondern der übliche "Orange Man Bad" CNN Bullshit.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn Jemand Trump vs Biden diskutieren will, mag er einen anderen Thread eröffnen,



Ja bitte, lasst uns 5000 Threads erstellen nur weil du gerne deinen persönlichen Trump Bashthread hättest der keinerlei Grundlage hat ausser das übliche CNN Gebashe die Trump ohnehin noch nie wohlgesonnen waren. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> meinetwegen kann er zu Hause auch einen Altar aufbauen und abwechslungsweise Trump und den Kreml Kriegstreiber anbeten, das interessiert mich und auch die Intention dieses Threads nicht die Bohne. Weitere Posts die massiv vom Thema abweichen werde ich daher melden.



Du würdest lieber mal auf Basis von den Argumenten deines Gegenübers diskutieren anstatt mal wieder unterschwellig persönlich zu werden denn dein "Kreml Anbeter" Spruch kannst du dir absolut verkneifen. 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Hast du dir noch nicht überlegt, dass eine unglaubwürige Nowitschok Geschichte, die Strategie Putins sein könnte?
> Trumps Aussagen deuten klar darauf hin, dass er versuchen möchte die Demokratie zu unterminieren.
> Ein solcher Präsident gehört ins Kittchen und sonst nirgendwo hin.



Hätte zwar durchaus kranken Unterhaltungswert wenn das tatsächlich eine Trollaktion von Putin wäre aber wenn man das Thema mal wirklich ernsthaft betrachtet dann spricht trotzdem eigentlich alles dagegen. Allem voran die Tatsache das Nawalny nur in unserer Presse als grösster Kremloppositioneller gefeiert wird während er in Russland mit seinen 1-2% ein absoluter Niemand ist.



RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest gab es in den letzten Wochen, in manchen Regionen in den USA, bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände und Unruhen.
> Ich weiß nicht wo das jetzt genau war aber da lief auch bewaffnete Bürgerwehr rum um Plünderungen zu verhindern.
> Hat da nicht auch ein bewaffneter 16 Jähriger (und Trump Anhänger) zwei Schwarze erschossen?



Du meinst Kyle Rittenhouse und ne das waren keine Schwarzen sondern 2 tote Antifa Leute und ein Verletzter. Meines Wissens nach ist die Faktenlage beim ersten "Opfer" nicht ganz klar, aber von Fall 2 und 3 gibt es Videos die ganz klar zeigen das der Bengel aus Notwehr geschossen hat. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Und die BLM Teilnehmer haben sich gegen Rassismus und Polizeigewalt gewehrt.
> 
> Bewaffnete Bürgerwehr oder Milizen, wo ist da noch der Unterschied?



Der Protest gegen Rassismus in Ehren aber wo ist der Witz daran wenn Anhänger von BLM/Antifa Stadtviertel verwüsten/besetzen und/oder das Eigentum von Leuten abfackeln die nichts damit zu tun haben ? Das ist die maximal kontraproduktivste Art für seine eigentlich mal gute Sache einzustehen die mir einfällt.

Und das grade in von Demokraten regierten Städten nicht entschieden dagegen vorgegangen wurde dürfte sie wahrscheinlich nicht unerheblich Sympathie gekostet haben.


----------



## Andrej (27. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Wähler wollten ihn nicht. Aber weil die Amerikaner eben ein Wahlsystem haben, das so alt ist, wie sie selbst, haben sie den eben bekommen.


Zu Wahlsystemen und ihrer "Fairness"




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PaxVCsnox_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Threshold schrieb:


> Letztendlich liegt es auch an der miserablen Wahlbeteiligung in den USA.
> Es gibt halt eine Menge Amerikaner, denen das Geschwafel in Washington schlicht am Arsch vorbei geht.


Weil sie wissen, dass sich für sie nichts ändern wird. Wie ein Typ mal sagte wieso er nicht wählen geht:" Sehen sie das Schlagloch in der Straße?! Es entschtand unter Ragen, unter Bush Senior wurde es größer, es war auch unter Clinton da, unter Bush Junior, unter Obama und auch nach Trump wird es noch da sein! Also wieso soll ich wählen gehen?!"

In den USA liegt die Wahlbeteiligung bei den Präsidentschaftswahlen meistens bei 55%, somit gehen 45% der Menschen garnicht Wählen aus überzeugung oder sie werden vom System daran gehindert.
https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...hlbeteiligung-bei-us-praesidentschaftswahlen/


----------



## Don-71 (28. September 2020)

Sollte man sich sehr genau anhören, das ist Trumps Plan.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VBgw-eEK30w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Unterstützend und bestätigend:








						Trump vor der Wahl: Betrug mit Ankündigung
					

Donald Trump rechnet offenbar nicht mehr mit einem Sieg im November. Er will trotzdem an der Macht bleiben. Die Chancen, dass er damit durchkommt, stehen nicht schlecht.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## geisi2 (29. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Deshalb redest du ja dem Pussycrabber das Wort!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rachel Maddows? Ernsthaft? 
Die Fake News und Falschbehauptungen der Dame toppen den Spiegel bei dem Thema....


----------



## geisi2 (29. September 2020)

Man merkt das viele hier anscheinend nur deutsche Presse und oder CNN/CBS und Co als Quelle heranziehen. Besser mal bei Tim cast aka Tim Pool vorbeischauen...
Jim Dore als Trump Gegner ist auch sehr zu empfehlen...
Ich verfolge das Ganze in den USA schon länger und es ist unfassbar was bei uns berichtet wird.
Komplettes Trump derangement Syndrom.  Böser Trump hier, irrer Trump da und das bis zum erbrechen. Dann sieht man Clips von Joe Boden der nicht mal zwei Sätze gerade herausbringt, seit 47 Jahren nachweislichhts zustande gebracht hat ausser fragwürdige Gesetze mitzutragen und sich und seine Familie zu bereichern. Siehe seiner netten Ausgeburt namens Hunter Biden und den fragwürdigen Verwicklungen....

Die USA stehen kurz vor einem Bürgerkrieg und es sind die linken die sich mit nachweislich faschistischen Methoden hervortun...
Ein Beispiel von vielen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KaMVvJ4mwKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und wehe man macht nicht mit...dann wird gedroht, bedroht und auch zerstört...
Aber lt Don Leon muss man ja das System niederbrennen...CNN halt

Aber soll sich mal jeder selbst ein Bild machen, es gibt genügend Videos zum Thema nur kurz das Video zum Thema Geschichte wiederholt sich...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WEh51z1H_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ja, diese linken Störer verhalten sich so wie die netten Herren in den braunen Hemden damals...
Hat Herr Souza schön erkannt...und auch sonst gibt es viele Vergleiche siehe auch das bedrohen von unbeteiligten die sich nicht den Kampfparolen anschließen wollen...


----------



## Birdy84 (29. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Gerade bei den Umfragen erinnere ich mich doch gerne an die Bundestagswahl 2017 und Martin Schulz. Die Umfragen haben den regelrecht geheiligt und nach der Wahl kam der Absturz. Hat mir gefallen.


Der hat sich in dem Zeitraum auch von einem Mann mit vernünftigen Ansichten zur einer Marionette seiner Partei gewandelt, deren oberste Priorität es war sich von der CDU/ CSU zu unterscheiden. Auch wenn man sich dadurch selbst wiederspricht.


----------



## hoffgang (29. September 2020)

Was gibt's da zu diskutieren? Es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob Amerikaner eher unabhängig sein wollen oder den Staat stärker einbinden - Trump ist als Präsident einfach nur ein kompletter Versager.

Er sagt, er heuere nur die besten Leute an - man vergleiche das mal mit den entlassenen Personen und den Kommentaren die er über diese Personen abgibt.
Er hält sich für ein Verhandlungsgenie - nur leider vollkommen ohne Verhandlungserfolg. Sein Prestigeprojekt Nordkorea ist kolossal gefloppt und hat die Situation noch verschärft.   
Trump hatte einen freundlichen Senat & Repräsentantenhaus - was hat er draus gemacht? Garnichts. Er war untätig bis die Demokraten ihm die Mehrheit im Repräsentantenhaus erlangt haben und heult dann rum, sie würden seine Mauer blockieren.

Steuer, Covid, Waffenrecht, Hate Groups, Soziale Ungerechtigkeit, Rassismus, Infrastruktur, Bildung... nichts, gar nichts ist in irgendeiner Form besser geworden. Das Krisenmanagement ist eine Katastrophe, er verprellt Verbündete und umgarnt Putin & Konsorten (nur mal so, Trump sorgt dafür, dass die Eckpfeiler der Sicherheit der Bundesrepublik an Stabilität verlieren...), er schwächt die Nato, er schwächt die WHO, er schwächt die WTO - nichts davon hat irgendeinen positiven Einfluss, weder auf die USA, noch auf die Welt.
Er sägt an Waffenkontrollverträgen... New Start läuft aus und wird wohl nicht in der Frist verlängert, Open Skies soll gekippt werden - obwohl sich ALLE, selbst die USA, einig sind, dass ALLE davon profitieren, andere Verträge sind schon ausgelaufen ohne ersetzt zu werden.

"ohh aber er will den Sumpf trockenlegen". Ach den Korruptionssumpf?
Begnadigt er deswegen verurteilte Weggefährten und verweigert die Herausgabe von Steuerunterlagen? 

Sorry, aber wer wirklich an Trump glaubt hat entweder ein massives Drogen- oder Bildungsproblem. Alles andere ist als Ausrede nicht zu akzeptieren.


----------



## Don-71 (29. September 2020)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Der hat sich in dem Zeitraum auch von einem Mann mit vernünftigen Ansichten zur einer Marionette seiner Partei gewandelt, deren oberste Priorität es war sich von der CDU/ CSU zu unterscheiden. Auch wenn man sich dadurch selbst wiederspricht.


Neben deiner Analyse ist ja auch die Aussage von *DJKuhpisse *an Unsinn kaum zu überbieten, weil sie ganz einfach völlig unwahr und falsch ist. Die SPD und Schulz hatten ein Umfragehoch im März und April 2017 also 5-6 Monate vor der Wahl, in den Juli, August und September Umfragen war die SPD und Schulz schon lange wieder abgestürzt.
Einmal ist der Vergleich zu den USA vom Zeitfenster Schwachsinn und zweitens ist auch die Aussage falsch, weil sich der Absturz von Schulz und der SPD schon lange in den Umfragen abgezeichnet hat und nicht erst am Wahlabend.





__





						Bundestagswahl 2017/Umfragen und Prognosen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Man muss bei dem Link nur auf Ausklappen bei Januar - September 2017 klicken und man sieht es Schwarz auf Weiß!


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

Heute Nacht ist ja das erste Rededuell von Trump und Biden. Mal sehen, wie das ablaufen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (29. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute Nacht ist ja das erste Rededuell von Trump und Biden. Mal sehen, wie das ablaufen wird.



Ja, und?
Glaubst du wirklich daran, dass sich viel an der Stimmungsabgabe verändern wird.

Das Land ist doch eh schon viel zu tief gespalten,
dank Trump.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich daran, dass sich viel an der Stimmungsabgabe verändern wird.



Mich interessiert einfach wie es so ablaufen wird. Ich werde es mir angucken. Heute Nacht aufstehen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich interessiert einfach wie es so ablaufen wird. Ich werde es mir angucken. Heute Nacht aufstehen.



Wann soll es denn los gehen, unserer Zeit?


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

Das Duell geht um 21 Uhr Ortszeit los. Das ist 3 Uhr bei uns.
90 Minuten sind angesetzt. Frag mich aber nicht, welche Themen behandelt werden.


----------



## Adi1 (29. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Duell geht um 21 Uhr Ortszeit los. Das ist 3 Uhr bei uns.
> 90 Minuten sind angesetzt. Frag mich aber nicht, welche Themen behandelt werden.



Danke,
da schlafe ich aber schon lange.
2 Stunden später muss ich dann aufstehen,
von daher,
werde ich darauf verzichten.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

Das ZDF überträgt. Musste mal schauen, ob du es später in der Mediathek anschauen kannst.


----------



## acc (29. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Dann sieht man Clips von Joe Boden der nicht mal zwei Sätze gerade herausbringt, seit 47 Jahren nachweislichhts zustande gebracht hat ausser fragwürdige Gesetze mitzutragen und sich und seine Familie zu bereichern.



der witz ist ja, dass der satz auch noch passt, wenn man "joe biden" gegen "donald trump" austauscht,


----------



## Adi1 (29. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ZDF überträgt. Musste mal schauen, ob du es später in der Mediathek anschauen kannst.



Kein Ding,
werde ich machen. 

Wenn ich sehe, 
dass in Amerika jetzt private paramilitärische Einheiten so einfach auftreten,
wird mir schon etwas schummrig.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe,
> dass in Amerika jetzt private paramilitärische Einheiten so einfach auftreten,
> wird mir schon etwas schummrig.



Ich hab mir heute ordentlich Klopapier gekauft.


----------



## Adi1 (29. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab mir heute ordentlich Klopapier gekauft.



Gut,
in deinem Alter ist das verständlich.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir sehen  aktuell einen Präsidenten und seine völlig degenerierte Partei, die vorsätztlich und wissentlich auf einen Staatsstreich/Putsch/Coup hinarbeiten. Die Analogien zur Weimarer Republik sind offensichtlich, wenn auch nicht 1 zu 1 übertragbar.
> Was übertragbar ist, aber mit gewissen Abwandlungen, ist Rassismus, eine nette Verschwörungstheorie (Nazis, die jüdisch bolischlschewistische Weltverschwörung; Trump, die Antifa). Es werden Wahlen (Briefwahlen) offensichtlich und vorsätzlich diskreditiert, mit dem Versuch einer Übernahme des höchsten Geicht, im Sinne des aktuellen völlig narzistischen Präsidenten zu entscheiden, obwohl man 2016 völlig andere Versprechen öffentlich abgegeben hat. Anders als Hitler, der ein völkisches Program hatte, hat Trump nur ein Program, sich selbst und seine Kinder, im Sinne einer Dynastie! Anders als Hitler hat er keine Ideologie sondern ist alleine getrieben duirch seinen eigenen Narzismus, was ihn aber nicht weniger gefährlich macht!
> Nach allen Meinungsumfragen, ausgehend von Corona und Trumps absoluten Missmanagement was von Bob Woodward mit Tonaufnahmen dokumentiert wurde, plus dem Tod von RBG , hat Trump keine Chance mehr die Wahl auf normalen Wege zu gewinnen. Die Mobilisierung der Demokraten ist gleich oder größer als bei Obama, entsprechend liegt  Trump und die Republikaner in den A+ und A Polls deutklich hinten.
> Was wir augenblicklich sehen ist der Versuch eine Demokratie zu vernichten und eine Machtergreifung durchzuführen, was sich am 3. November entladen wird, mit einem ungewissen Ausgang!
> Das kann  auch die BRD und die EU in einer Weise treffen, die alles Vorstellbare in den Schatten stellt, inklusive Klimawandel und Flüchtlingsproblematik.


Was soll hier diskutiert werden? Wie wenig ein neuer Präsident im Amt letztendlich politisch bedeutet und es nur um den Egoismus der Wahlprofiteure geht?
Gut, Trump hat es schon nach 4 Jahren geschafft, aber letztendlich geht die Macht immer zur anderen Partei über, weil die, welche  gerade das Oberwasser hat, sich nicht um die Belange des Volkes kümmert, sondern es dann immer und ausschließlich um die Raubzüge des Imperialismus geht, deren Opfer (die Befreiten und mit Demokratie Gesegneten) nicht wahlberechtigt sind.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2020)

Zwei alte Männer trafen sich mit Baseballschläger zur Wirtshausschlägerei!
Ein unfähiger Moderator, ein völlig degenerierter Präsident, und ein etwas unsicherer Herausforderer.
Am Ende wird die kleine alte Dame, die vor 1,5 Wochen gestorben ist, die Entscheidung bringen, denn sie (leider ihr Tod) hat die demokratische Basis geeint und mobilisiert und vor allen dingen den Frauen der Suburbs vor Augen geführt, um was es schlussendlich geht, um ihre ureigensten Rechte, abseits von "katholischen Nonnen"(verkleidet als Richter), die ihnen vorschreiben wollen, wie Frauen zu leben haben. Im Endeffekt wird Trump bei den Frauen die Wahl haushoch velieren, die Polls nach RGBs Tot, zeigen schon wo es hingeht.
Pennsylvania mittlerweile bei  plus 10% für Biden dazu Ohio, Arizona, Michigan und Wisconsin, die Nierderlage wird vernichtend!

Man kann sich einbilden so viele dumme weiße Männer zu mobilisieren und Honig um den Bart schmieren wie man will, wenn eine entsprechend größere Anzahl an Frauen dagegen hält und genau das wird passieren.

JFK, Clinton, Obama waren alles "Frauen Präsidenten", Biden wird es alleine durch RGBs Tod und Trumps Verhalten werden.


----------



## geisi2 (30. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Was gibt's da zu diskutieren? Es ist vollkommen irrelevant ob Amerikaner eher unabhängig sein wollen oder den Staat stärker einbinden - Trump ist als Präsident einfach nur ein kompletter Versager.
> 
> Er sagt, er heuere nur die besten Leute an - man vergleiche das mal mit den entlassenen Personen und den Kommentaren die er über diese Personen abgibt.
> Er hält sich für ein Verhandlungsgenie - nur leider vollkommen ohne Verhandlungserfolg. Sein Prestigeprojekt Nordkorea ist kolossal gefloppt und hat die Situation noch verschärft.
> ...


Immerhin wurde er mit drei Nobel Nominierungen für erbrachte Leistungen bedacht. Anders als ein Obama.
Ansonsten ist dein Beitrag eine Aneinanderreihung an Behauptungen ohne Substanz. Schönes Beispiel an Konditionierung. Seit 2015 liest man ja nichts anderes...Trump, Trump Trump. Wahlweise ein Trottel, ein gefährlicher Diktator, eine Bedrohung (für korrupte Vereine wie die WHO, WTO etc bestimmt)

Auf der anderen Seite liest man NICHTS kritisches über Joe Biden bei uns.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWs7JN-Ce6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wA-lQEYaulc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nana und er ist nicht "creepy" der Biden....alles Erfindung.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xSSMG0MaEnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_lM8qY09Bpw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nachdem ich gesehen habe für was die Demokraten stehen und was sie unterstützen ist mir ein Trump und die Republikaner lieber als ein Biden und die Demokraten.
Schau dir New York State und City an oder Portland, Californien und andere demokratisch geführte Budessaaten und Städte an. Aber klar das war auch Trump...
Und bis vor kurzem haben gerade die Demokraten Ausschreitungen und Plünderungen toleriert. Einfach dazu die Aussagen und Aktionen der Verantwortlichen in den letzten Monaten googlen.
Kleine Starthilfe: Ted Wheeler, Lori Lightfoot, Jenny Durkan...
Auch einen Blick Wert --> "autonomous zone seattle"....aber klar es ist immer alles die Schuld von Trump.
Das geht soweit das normale Bürger bedroht werden sich anzuschliessen oder halt die Konsequenzen zu tragen...
Das sind klare SA Methoden und es geht von extremen Linken aus und wird noch unterstützt.
Polemik? Nein, Fakten. Es war und ist sogar in manchen Staaten im Gespräch die normale Polizei gegen eine Art Bürgerpolizei zu ersetzen. Da wiederholt sich Geschichte.

Ich bin sehr froh das es einen Trump gibt der mit einem Putin redet anstatt weiter zu eskalieren.
Ich bin froh das es einen Trump gibt der sich klar gegen China positioniert. Sanktionen gegen China...man beisst doch nicht die Hand die einen füttert^^ Umerziehungslager? Egal. Sonstige Menschenrechtsverletzungen? Egal
Putin/Russland sind die bösen! Und wenns nur eine lächerliche Räuberpistole ist....da sind Sanktionen gerechtfertigt.
Das was aus China bekannt ist (Uiguren+sonstiger Umgang mit der Bevölkerung gerade auch zu Covid Zeiten) ist mMn ein ganz anderes Kaliber als der KGB Thriller um Nawalny.








						Investigativ
					

Investigativ




					www.tagesschau.de
				



Russland würden wir für sowas totsanktionieren. Und das ist nur das was bekannt ist und sich nicht mehr abstreiten lässt.

Zum Schluss kann jeder gerne die "Kriegsstatistik" von Obama und Trump vergleichen. Da siehts nicht gut für Obama aus. Und was hat er nicht alles versprochen....der nette Obama...
Aber Trump ist ein Sicherheitsrisiko....weil er das macht was viele schon seit Jahren fordern das die Einmischung der USA mit militärischen Mitteln zurückgefahren wird? 

Geschichte wiederholt sich? Jup hier ein paar Beispiele für gelebten Faschismus








						Black Lives Matter protesters caught on video smashing up a restaurant and ordering diners to leave as unrest continues in Rochester for fourth night
					

The owners of three restaurants issued  a statement on social media, saying they "understood the anger and hurt our community is feeling right now."




					www.insider.com
				











						REVEALED: Brave diner who REFUSED to be intimidated by BLM mob
					

Laura B. Victor has been hailed as a hero for standing up to a crowd of Black Lives Matter protesters in Washington DC on Monday night, who demanded she raise her fist with them.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				



Hier das Video dazu auf YT




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B51CtxLtO1U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSxrkcMii2M
Worte eines BLM Supporters und klare Worte zu den Methoden die unter dem Label BLM zur Anwendung kommen.
Muss man sich mal reinziehen...die ziehen in die Vororte, bedrohen die dortigen Bewohner und wenn du dich nur als Trump Supporter outest musst du um Leib und Leben fürchten.
Wer geschichtliche Parallelen dazu herstellen möchte kann sich gerne die Methoden der NSDAP und der SA vor der Machtergreifung  anschauen. Sah etwas anders aus aber ist von der Methodik das Gleiche.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2020)

Wahnsinn!
"Nonstop Nonsense" im PCGH Forum.


----------



## Körschgen (30. September 2020)

Was glaubt ihr eigentlich, wer hier die ganzen AFD und ultra Konserven der CDU/CSU wählt?!

Natürlich gibt es hier wie dort Volldeppen ohne Bildung, die von ihrem eigenen Leben so enttäuscht sind, dass die Schuld dafür nur bei anderen liegen kann...

Die glauben jeden Bullshit, haben nicht die geistigen Fähigkeiten manipulative Verschwörungstheorien zu erkennen und sind froh, endlich irgendwem die Schuld für ihr jämmerliches Dasein geben zu können.

Das sind auch die, die keine persönliche Einschränkung zum Wohle aller akzeptieren würden (Umweltschutz, Virus, soziale Demokratie), weil sie ja sowieso schon denken, alles läuft gegen sie.

Der Thread eignet sich doch perfekt dazu, die eigene Ignoreliste zu pflegen und die ganzen Opfer zukünftig mit sich selbst reden zu lassen.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2020)

Ich hab heute Nacht schwer gelacht. Trump labert immer was von Wahlfälschung, bringt aber nie einen Beweis.
Und natürlich ist Trump an der Corona Krise in den USA Schuld. Wer auch sonst. Er schiebt das aber mal wieder auf andere.


----------



## hoffgang (30. September 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Immerhin wurde er mit drei Nobel Nominierungen für erbrachte Leistungen bedacht. Anders als ein Obama.


Stimmt.
Obama wurde nicht dreimal nominiert. Er hat den Nobelpreis einfach beim ersten Mal bekommen.

Und zu glauben, dass Biden auch nur im Ansatz so unfähig wäre wie Trump führt direkt zum letzten Satz meines Postings.

Du willst "Kriegsstatistiken" zwischen Obama und Trump vergleichen und ignorierst dabei einfach so, dass Obama 2 aktive Kriegsschauplätze geerbt hat. Ignorierst dabei, dass Trump selbst in seiner ersten Amtszeit nicht für Stabilität steht - siehe seine Aktion mit den Kurden.

Und deine Perzeption zu Putin ist grottenfalsch.
Trump eskaliert. Und zwar extrem. Durch die Abschaffung der Rüstungskontrollverträge sehen wir uns einem neuen nuklearen Wettrüsten gegenüber  - zwischen den USA, Russland und mittlerweile auch China.
Wenn man wirklich mit Putin reden würde, dann hätte man New Start längst verhandelt, stattdessen wollen beide Seiten Mittelstreckenraketen aufrüsten.
Wer halt auch nur ein Minimum an Geschichtsverständnis hat, dem dürfte Pershing II was sagen und die Gefahr die davon ausging. Wer mag kann ja 1983 lesen (das ist ein Buch, so mit Seiten und so) oder von mir aus Wiki bemühen.

Trump schwächt die NATO, kündigt Kontrollabkommen, befeuert einen Rüstungswettlauf und du stellst das als positive Entwicklung hin?

Was ist mit JCPOA? Einfach gekündigt, obwohl alle anderen Parteien bescheinigt haben, dass es funktioniert. Oh meine Güte, war ja nur fast der nächste Krieg am Golf, wen interessiert das schon.

Was ist mit Nordkorea? Was, das hat nicht funktioniert, Kim zu überzeugen seine Atomwaffen aufzugeben und dafür
baut Trump ihm schöne Hotels? You don't say! Wer hätte den sowas im Vorfeld wissen können...

China? Falls du es nicht bemerkt hast, Trump sind die Uiguren vollkommen egal - das sind Muslime btw. - Trump geht es um sein Versprechen, den internationalen Handel zu reformieren.








						Trump Says He Avoided Punishing China Over Uighur Camps to Protect Trade Talks (Published 2020)
					

“Well, we were in the middle of a major trade deal,” the president said, supporting an account by his former national security adviser John R. Bolton.




					www.nytimes.com
				





Lächerlich, einfach nur lächerlich.
Wie man so dermaßen verblendet die Realität ignorieren kann ist unbegreifbar.

Oh sorry.
Ich hab ja ganz vergessen seinen Masterplan zu erwähnen der im den Friedensnobelpreis einbringen soll - der Nahost Friedensplan. Eine Unternehmung an der Generationen von Diplomaten gescheitert sind, aber jetzt kommt Trump.
Und übergibt die Verantwortung einem Milchbubi dessen einzige "Qualifikation" darin besteht Trumps Tochter zu besteigen.

Hat ja wunderbar geklappt und wurd total super aufgenommen dieser brillante Plan.
Wie als wäre er mit Fäkalien auf Asbest geschrieben worden...


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2020)

Nicht zu vergessen, die unter Obama zumindest schrittchenweise wieder aufgebauten Beziehungen zu Kuba über Nacht mit dem Hintern wieder eingerissen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn!
> "Nonstop Nonsense" im PCGH Forum.


Bitte nicht diese Sendung beleidigen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A3PiSrNBMXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (30. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen, die unter Obama zumindest schrittchenweise wieder aufgebauten Beziehungen zu Kuba über Nacht mit dem Hintern wieder eingerissen.


 Wenn wir davon anfangen zählen wir den ganzen Tag Dinge auf die Obama eingeführt und Trump zunichte gemacht hat. Allen vorran das Pandemic Preparedness System.

Hat sich ja ausgezahlt.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hat sich ja ausgezahlt.


Da fällt einem der Spruch einer Forenberühmtheit wieder ein: "_Bitte nur Experten_"


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2020)

Es hat auch noch keinen US-Präsidenten gegeben der so offensichtlich und nachweislich viel lügt wie Trump.
Und wenn er für ihn unangenehme Wahrheiten hört sind das alles "Fake-News".
Ich glaube das Wort hat er bis jetzt auch am häufigsten verwendet. 

Hoffentlich kriegt er jetzt massive Probleme durch seine Steuererklärung: Man könnte es asozial nennen
Der arme Trump hat Schulden. Hat sich das so gedreht und gerechnet das er möglichst wenig Steuern zahlen muß.
Viel weniger als der durchschnittliche Arbeiter in den USA.
Hoffentlich wachen die Leute dort auf.


----------



## Whispercat (30. September 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Obama wurde nicht dreimal nominiert. Er hat den Nobelpreis einfach beim ersten Mal bekommen.



Witz des Jahres 2009.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und zu glauben, dass Biden auch nur im Ansatz so unfähig wäre wie Trump führt direkt zum letzten Satz meines Postings.



Glauben kannst du in der Kirche.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst "Kriegsstatistiken" zwischen Obama und Trump vergleichen und ignorierst dabei einfach so, dass Obama 2 aktive Kriegsschauplätze geerbt hat. Ignorierst dabei, dass Trump selbst in seiner ersten Amtszeit nicht für Stabilität steht - siehe seine Aktion mit den Kurden.



Also erstens mal waren es 7 und anstatt diese zu beenden was Obama während seines Wahlkampfes nicht müde wurde zu versprechen kamen unter ihm sogar 3 neue ( Libyen, Syrien und Jemen ) hinzu. Achja, und Guantanamo hat er übrigens auch nicht geschlossen - also wofür hat er den Nobelpreis nochmal bekommen ?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Und deine Perzeption zu Putin ist grottenfalsch.
> Trump eskaliert. Und zwar extrem. Durch die Abschaffung der Rüstungskontrollverträge sehen wir uns einem neuen nuklearen Wettrüsten gegenüber  - zwischen den USA, Russland und mittlerweile auch China.



Weswegen es unterm Strich eigentlich sogar ein erstaunlich guter Einfall ist China in den Vertrag mit einbinden zu wollen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Trump schwächt die NATO,



... die in ihrer 80 jährigen Geschichte nichts geleistet hat ausser den völkerrechtswidrigen Jugoslawienkrieg und dabei zu helfen Libyen in Schutt und Asche zu bomben. Achja, und natürlich ständig an der russischen Grenze irgendwelche lächerlichen Übungen abzuhalten weil diese Clowns ja ernsthaft glauben das sie militärisch gegen die Russen irgendetwas zu melden hätten. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Was ist mit Nordkorea? Was, das hat nicht funktioniert, Kim zu überzeugen seine Atomwaffen aufzugeben und dafür
> baut Trump ihm schöne Hotels? You don't say! Wer hätte den sowas im Vorfeld wissen können...



... das Trump es immerhin hinbekommen hat das die zwei immerhin aufgehört haben sich jede Woche mit der gegenseitigen atomaren Vernichtung zu drohen und miteinander reden überhaupt zu einer Option wurde ?



hoffgang schrieb:


> Lächerlich, einfach nur lächerlich.
> Wie man so dermaßen verblendet die Realität ignorieren kann ist unbegreifbar.



Wenn wir grade bei der guten alten Realität sind, alleine schon dafür das Biden & die Demokraten jemanden wie Ocasio Cortez sowie die ganzen radikalen Linken die sich um sie scharen gewähren lassen und das sie nichts gegen die Riots in ihren Städten unternehmen wollen ist Grund genug das Biden mindestens genauso ungeeignet als Präsident ist. Die Demokraten schaffen es ja nichtmal für Frieden im eigenen Land zu sorgen - nein im Gegenteil sie verhindern sogar aktiv das die Nationalgarde den Riots ein Ende setzt und das nur um vor der Wahl Bonuspunkte bei BLM Sympathisanten zu sammeln was in Anbracht der ganzen bisherigen Kollateralschäden maximal unverantwortlich ist.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Oh sorry.
> Ich hab ja ganz vergessen seinen Masterplan zu erwähnen der im den Friedensnobelpreis einbringen soll - der Nahost Friedensplan. Eine Unternehmung an der Generationen von Diplomaten gescheitert sind, aber jetzt kommt Trump.
> Und übergibt die Verantwortung einem Milchbubi dessen einzige "Qualifikation" darin besteht Trumps Tochter zu besteigen.
> 
> ...



Ja, ist tatsächlich erstaunlich was der olle Trump und der "Tochter besteigende" Bubi alles so zustande bringen :

https://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/t...he-emirate-schliessen-frieden-id16041708.html 



RyzA schrieb:


> Es hat auch noch keinen US-Präsidenten gegeben der so offensichtlich und nachweislich viel lügt wie Trump.
> Und wenn er für ihn unangenehme Wahrheiten hört sind das alles "Fake-News".
> Ich glaube das Wort hat er bis jetzt auch am häufigsten verwendet.



Wir brauchen nicht darüber zu reden das Trump viel Blödsinn erzählt ich denke das ist ziemlich unbestritten. Aber wenn insbesondere CNN und MSNBC sich ständig irgendwelche erfundenen Storys auf Basis von "anonymen Quellen" aus dem Popo ziehen die sich im nachhinein zu oft als falsch oder zumindest als Halbwahrheit herausstellen ( wie letztens die Story das Trump Veteranen beleidigt hätte ) dann hat Trump leider doch nicht ganz so unrecht was Fake News betrifft.


----------



## Andrej (30. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YVNvSRrgaSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ja, ist tatsächlich erstaunlich was der olle Trump und der "Tochter besteigende" Bubi alles so zustande bringen :
> 
> https://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/t...he-emirate-schliessen-frieden-id16041708.html



Ja, ganz toll. Die vereinigen arabischen Emirate haben schon seit Jahren mit den Israelis verhandelt und gesprochen. Ist also nichts Neues.


----------



## Andrej (30. September 2020)

Körschgen schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr eigentlich, wer hier die ganzen AFD und ultra Konserven der CDU/CSU wählt?!
> Das sind auch die, die keine persönliche Einschränkung zum Wohle aller akzeptieren würden (Umweltschutz, Virus, soziale Demokratie), weil sie ja sowieso schon denken, alles läuft gegen sie.



Und wieso soll man diese nicht Wählen? Wenn man ihre "Werte" teilt. Wenn sie dir nicht gefallen, dann wähle sie nicht. Dass ist doch was Domokratie ausmacht, eine Wahl zu haben.
Die neue Richterin die Trump ernennen will hat 7 Kinder - davon 2 adoptiert. Und wenn dass ihre Kinder waren, die ich gesehen habe im Fernsehen, dann kann man vor ihr nur den Hut ziehen. Denn sie steht zu den Werten die sie vertritt, wenn es um Abtreibung geht. Denn ein Kind war behindert und das andere schwarz.
Ich weis ja nicht wie du zum Thema Flüchtlinge stehst zum Beispeil. Aber für wie viele Flüchtlinge hast du die Patenschaft übernommen?

Die meisten Menschen sind bereit Opfer zu bringen, nur sollten die, die dieses Opfer fordern mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen und zum Beispiel bereit sein höhere Steuern zu zahlen oder auf Luxus verzichten. Es kann nicht sein, dass 90% auf alles verzichten, damit die Oberen 10% weiter in Saus und Braus leben können mit Villa, Jachten, Caviar und Urlaub auf den Malediven.

Zurück zum Thema:
Als Trump damals drohte Zölle auf Stahl aus Europa und Asien einzuführen, um die amerikanische Stahlindustrie zu beleben. Gab es in Europa einen aufschrei, dass das nicht gut ist, dass dieses den USA mehr schaden würde als nützen - vielleicht. Mich verwunderte aber die Aussgahe eines Experten - ich glaube bei NTV.  Der sagte, dass dieses auch für Europa zum Problem werden würde. Da der amerikanische Markt für die Asieaten wegfällt, würden diese den europäischen Markt mit Billigstahl fluten, was die Industrien in Europa gefärden würde.
Also haben wir in Europa keinen Problem damit, wenn in den USA Arbeitsplätze in der Stahlindustrie verlohren gehen aufgrund von Billigstahl aus Europa und Asien, aber wir haben ein Problem damit wenn Arbeitsplätze in Europa aufgrund von Billigstahl aus Asien verlohren gehen?! - Nennt man sowas nich Doppelmoral?

Zudem wird immer gesagt, dass Trump die Welt unsicherer Macht, wie? Indem er versucht aus Kriegen heraus zu kommen die schon 20 Jahre alt sind? Vielleicht sollten dann die, die so sehr um ihre Sicherheit besorgt sind eine Waffe in die Hand nehmen und nach Afghanistan und den Irak gehen um dort für Sicherheit zu sorgen.
Aber leider kommt Trump aus diesen Konflikten nicht raus - villeicht will er es auch nicht, bei ihm ist ja auch jeden Tag was anderes - weil die Demokraten und Neocons ihm immer vorwerfen, er wird damit Putin in die Hände spielen! Ich frage mich nur, was er ihm in die Hände spiel - S_C_H_E_I_ß_E? Kann mir jemand sagen, wer Afghanistan und den Irak haben will?
Dass einzige was Russland will, ist keine Nato an der eigenen Grenze - aber das geht ja nicht!

Hier wurde ein Faktencheck geacht zum TV Duell.
https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...ncheck-a-9ee48e18-f642-403d-bf32-88dd3a226e2c


----------



## Adi1 (30. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab heute Nacht schwer gelacht.



Ich habe jetzt erst gelacht,
auch wenn es ziemlich traurig ist.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> ... die in ihrer 80 jährigen Geschichte nichts geleistet hat ausser den völkerrechtswidrigen Jugoslawienkrieg und dabei zu helfen Libyen in Schutt und Asche zu bomben. Achja, und natürlich ständig an der russischen Grenze irgendwelche lächerlichen Übungen abzuhalten weil diese Clowns ja ernsthaft glauben das sie militärisch gegen die Russen irgendetwas zu melden hätten.



Na ja jedenfalls hat die Nato sich nicht im ständigen abschlachten und überrollen von wehrlosen Zivilisten geübt (17 Juni und Prager Frühling etc.), was man natürlich als militärische Leistung werten kann, in Afghanistan hat der Rote Stern dann völlig versagt und in Syrien fällt man auch besonders dadurch auf, dass man hauptsächlich zivile Krankenhäuser trifft.
Dazu ist man beim Roten Stern nachweislich so blöd und mangelhaft ausgebildet, dass man zivile Linienmaschinen, mit militärischen Transportmaschinen verwechselt und erstmal 300 friedliche Urlauber tötet, ist erst vor 6 Jahren passiert.
Ob die Clowns der Roten Stern Armee militärisch nun so viel besser sind, als die der Nato, kann man ziemlich bedenkelos in Frage stellen!


Andrej schrieb:


> Und wieso soll man diese nicht Wählen? Wenn man ihre "Werte" teilt. Wenn sie dir nicht gefallen, dann wähle sie nicht. Dass ist doch was Domokratie ausmacht, eine Wahl zu haben.
> Die neue Richterin die Trump ernennen will hat 7 Kinder - davon 2 adoptiert. Und wenn dass ihre Kinder waren, die ich gesehen habe im Fernsehen, dann kann man vor ihr nur den Hut ziehen. Denn sie steht zu den Werten die sie vertritt, wenn es um Abtreibung geht. Denn ein Kind war behindert und das andere schwarz.



Das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht, diese Werte in einer Machtposition anderen Frauen aufzwingen zu wollen, die eben andere Werte oder andere Lebensumstände haben. Niemand hat das Recht dazu Frauen zu zwingen Kinder auszutragen, die sie nicht haben wollen, oder die nicht in ihre momentane Lebenssituation passen.
Die Anmaßung von Teilen der Gesellschaft auf Grund von "Werten" über das persönliche Schicksal von Frauen bestimmen zu wollen, ist widerlich!
Die Schwangerschaft einer Frau, geht ausschließlich sie selbst etwas an, da es ihr Körper und ihr "Leben" ist was zur disposition steht, und nachgeordnet noch ihren Partner, aber sonst wirklich absolut niemanden.


----------



## JePe (30. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Denn sie steht zu den Werten die sie vertritt, wenn es um Abtreibung geht. Denn ein Kind war behindert und das andere schwarz.



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Die neue Richterin die Trump ernennen will hat 7 Kinder - davon 2 adoptiert. Und wenn dass ihre Kinder waren, die ich gesehen habe im Fernsehen, dann kann man vor ihr nur den Hut ziehen. Denn sie steht zu den Werten die sie vertritt, wenn es um Abtreibung geht. Denn ein Kind war behindert und das andere schwarz.



Ja, eins ihrer Kinder hat das Down Syndrom. Ich persönlich kenne auch Menschen mit dieser Krankheit.
Da gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Verläufe und ich habe keine Ahnung, welches Stadium das Kind von Barrett hat.
Und wie viele Kinder hat Angelina Jolie noch mal adoptiert?
Abgesehen davon sollte eine Frau alleine darüber entscheiden, was aus ihrer Schwangerschaft wird. Da hat sich keine Kirche einzumischen, oder irgendwelche alten Säcke aus Rom oder sonst wer.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und natürlich ist Trump an der Corona Krise in den USA Schuld. Wer auch sonst. Er schiebt das aber mal wieder auf andere.


Hätten wir Clinton gehabt, wäre das Virus ja nicht in die USA gekommen und es hätte keine Probleme gegeben.


----------



## seahawk (30. September 2020)

Trump ist der Präsident, den Amerika braucht.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hätten wir Clinton gehabt, wäre das Virus ja nicht in die USA gekommen und es hätte keine Probleme gegeben.


Dann wäre die Krise vielleicht nicht so schlimm verlaufen.


----------



## Threshold (30. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hätten wir Clinton gehabt, wäre das Virus ja nicht in die USA gekommen und es hätte keine Probleme gegeben.



War das jetzt Ironie oder Spam?


----------



## hoffgang (30. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Trump ist der Präsident, den Amerika braucht.


Nein. Es ist der Präsident den Amerika verdient hat.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Hätten wir Clinton gehabt, wäre das Virus ja nicht in die USA gekommen und es hätte keine Probleme gegeben.



Siehe das Duell von gestern Abend: Trumps Entgegnung zu Biden war: Mit Dir wären die Grenzen offen geblieben...
Als ob die Grenzschließungen irgendwas gebracht hätten. Also ja, mit Clinton wäre Covid weitaus weniger stark in den USA am wüten. Alleine schon deshalb weil dann Experten mit in die Entscheidungsfindungen eingebunden gewesen wären und man nicht ständig dem eigenen Berater widerspricht.

Aber wer Trump für einen intelligenten Menschen und guten Präsidenten hält, der darf sich gerne Infektionsmittel zur Covid Abwehr spritzen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (30. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Trump ist der Präsident, den Amerika braucht.


Wofür benötigen die Usa Trump, für das schlechtreden der Pressefreiheit, für weniger Krankenversicherte, für Waffen in Schulen, zum Öl ins Feuer gießen bei Sozialen Debatten, für noch mehr Umweltverschmutzung, für Wirtschaftskriege oder die bestätigten tausenden Lügen die er ab lies um der Politik zu schaden? Mir kommt er wie Honecker vor, er hat auch ne Mauer gebaut 
Aber ich stimme dir zu, die Usa benötigen Trump, um zu sehen wie es auf gar keinen Fall gehen darf.
Nachtrag: Für die EU ist es auch sehr gut, mit Trump hat man das beste schlechte Beispiel welche Leute man auf keinen Fall ernst nehmen darf bei Wahlen.


----------



## hoffgang (30. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also haben wir in Europa keinen Problem damit, wenn in den USA Arbeitsplätze in der Stahlindustrie verlohren gehen aufgrund von Billigstahl aus Europa und Asien, aber wir haben ein Problem damit wenn Arbeitsplätze in Europa aufgrund von Billigstahl aus Asien verlohren gehen?! - Nennt man sowas nich Doppelmoral?



Nein. Wirtschaftspolitik.
Trump gehen unsere Arbeitsplätze ebenso am Allerwertesten vorbei wie uns deren in den USA.



Andrej schrieb:


> Zudem wird immer gesagt, dass Trump die Welt unsicherer Macht, wie? Indem er versucht aus Kriegen heraus zu kommen die schon 20 Jahre alt sind? Vielleicht sollten dann die, die so sehr um ihre Sicherheit besorgt sind eine Waffe in die Hand nehmen und nach Afghanistan und den Irak gehen um dort für Sicherheit zu sorgen.



Einfach nein.
Trump hat die Kurden in Nordsyrien einfach hängen lassen, doof halt, dass diese Kurden auf Gefängnisse voller IS Kämpfer aufgepasst haben. Also hatten, denn Trump hat islamistischen Milizen der Türkei den Weg freigemacht. Wenn du das Stabilität nennen willst, naja ich nenn das Versagen.

Und wie JCPOA kündigen die Welt sicherer gemacht hat muss mir auch erst noch jemand erklären. Aber hey, ist ja wieder 10 Monate her dass wir fast den nächsten Golfkrieg erlebt hätten, das ist ja fast schon verjährt. Ach hoffgang, nun sei mal nicht so. Immerhin hat Saudi Arabien jetzt verkündet was alle schon prophezeit haben: Man will eigene Atomwaffen entwickeln, sollte der Iran daran arbeiten. Jawoll, das hat die Welt doch gebraucht.
Mit Ansage sowas, jeder Depp konnte wissen, dass Saudi Arabien, wie auch Israel, eine Iranische Atombombe nicht akzeptieren kann.
Da freut sich auch Israel bestimmt ein Loch in den Bauch wenn die Saudis sich ans Werk machen. Mehr Atommächte braucht die Welt, den Multipolarität ist ja was ganz stabiles - also NICHT.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2020)

Auch das kürzlich beschlossene "Friedensabkommen" (in der Trump als Vermittler auftrat), zwischen Israel und den arabischen Emiraten,  ist nur scheinbar ein großer Fortschritt im nahen Osten: Gemeinsam gegen den Feind
Den Palästinensern wurde damit jegliche Hoffnung auf einen eigenen Staat genommen.
Und der Iran wird dadurch noch mehr in Ecke gedrängt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu ist man beim Roten Stern nachweislich so blöd und mangelhaft ausgebildet, dass man zivile Linienmaschinen, mit militärischen Transportmaschinen verwechselt und erstmal 300 friedliche Urlauber tötet, ist erst vor 6 Jahren passiert.


Das ist nicht das kritische, das ist anderen Ländern (USA, Ukraine, Iran) auch schon passiert.
Aber selbst der Iran hat es nur ein paar Tage geleugnet und die Verantwortung übernommen. Hier liegt der Unterschied.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Also ja, mit Clinton wäre Covid weitaus weniger stark in den USA am wüten.


Ich stimme zu, dass Trump fast alles falsch gemacht hat.
Aber wir können die Zahlen anderer Staaten, auch aus Europa anhand der Einwohnerzahl der USA interpolieren und dann ist der Unterschied gar nicht mehr so groß.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich stimme zu, dass Trump fast alles falsch gemacht hat.
> Aber wir können die Zahlen anderer Staaten, auch aus Europa anhand der Einwohnerzahl der USA interpolieren und dann ist der Unterschied gar nicht mehr so groß.



Das ist zwar richtig, aber eigentlich ist es noch wesentlich dramatischer, da die USA gegenüber Italien, Spanien, GB und Frankreich wesentlich besser abschnitt, bis Mai 2020, wenn man Tote pro hunderttausend Einwohner nimmt.
Sie lagen irgendwo auf Platz 9 hinter den Europäern, stand Heute sind sie sogar an den Alptraumwerten von GB vorbeigezogen und das im Sommer und liegen weit vor den Europäern
Kann sich jetzt wieder ändern, aber auch in den USA wird es kalt und Trump hat wirklich Null Plan in Bezug auf Corona.
Insoweit kann man sehen, dass Trump und seine Administration hauptverantwortlich, diese massiven Zahlen verursacht haben, da es NIE ein einheitliches planvolles Handeln gab, sondern Trump einzig und alleine an seiner Wiederwahl interessiert war (siehe Woodward), die Menschen und Corona waren im Scheissegal. Seine Bilanz ist noch schlechter als die vom Clown aus der Downing Street 10.


----------



## Whispercat (30. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Na ja jedenfalls hat die Nato sich nicht im ständigen abschlachten und überrollen von wehrlosen Zivilisten geübt (17 Juni und Prager Frühling etc.), was man natürlich als militärische Leistung werten kann, in Afghanistan hat der Rote Stern dann völlig versagt und in Syrien fällt man auch besonders dadurch auf, dass man hauptsächlich zivile Krankenhäuser trifft.



Ich hab jetzt wirklich keine Lust auf dieses Spiel welches Land den meisten Dreck am Stecken hat denn unterm Strich haben sie alle irgendwo Dreck am Stecken. Das bringt Krieg nunmal so mit sich und deswegen bin ich auch grundsätzlich gegen jegliche ungebetenen Militärinventionen egal von wem. Es gilt nicht umsonst eigentlich seit 1945 das UN Gewaltverbot.

Fakt ist aber, die Russen sind auf Wunsch der syrischen Regierung da unten und alle anderen Nationen sind es nicht. Von daher verstehe ich nicht warum man überhaupt darüber diskutiert warum die USA da unten rumturnen, Ölfelder besetzen  und noch dazu irgendwelche "moderaten" Rebellen bewaffnen. Ja, mag sein das Assad ein Diktator ist aber das gibt trotzdem keinem Land der Welt das Recht irgendeine Opposition zu bewaffnen um gewaltsame Umstürze zu befeuern. Wir brauchen in Syrien kein Libyen 2.0 wo in den Ruinen von einem der ehemals stabilsten Länder Afrika seit 5 Jahren um die Macht gekämpft wird.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu ist man beim Roten Stern nachweislich so blöd und mangelhaft ausgebildet, dass man zivile Linienmaschinen, mit militärischen Transportmaschinen verwechselt und erstmal 300 friedliche Urlauber tötet, ist erst vor 6 Jahren passiert.
> Ob die Clowns der Roten Stern Armee militärisch nun so viel besser sind, als die der Nato, kann man ziemlich bedenkelos in Frage stellen!



Also erstens war es *wenn überhaupt *nicht die russische Armee selber sondern die Separisten und die Russen im Sinne von Guilt by Association in die Verantwortung zu ziehen ist halt ein bisschen lächerlich. Zweitens, es wäre eindeutig Aufgabe der Ukraine gewesen den Luftraum über einem Kriegsgebiet dichtzumachen. Drittens, was hätten die Russen davon aus Lust und Laune mal eben einen Passagierjet abzuschiessen ? Richtig, genau gar nichts. 
Und viertens, da es offenbar keine zuverlässigen Radardaten gibt frage ich mich wie man überhaupt irgendeine zuverlässige Aussagen darüber treffen will was in 10000 Metern Höhe passiert ist. 

Möglicherweise waren es die Russen, Möglicherweise waren es die Separatisten, Möglicherweise war es die Ukraine, Möglichweise ist an der Kampfjet Theorie was dran. *Das Einzige was wir zuverlässig wissen ist das wir es eben nicht nachweislich wissen. *Und von daher ist es ziemlich geschmacklos den Tod von 300 Leuten ohne *eindeutige* Beweise irgendwem in die Schuhe zu schieben.  



hoffgang schrieb:


> Immerhin hat Saudi Arabien jetzt verkündet was alle schon prophezeit haben: Man will eigene Atomwaffen entwickeln, sollte der Iran daran arbeiten. Jawoll, das hat die Welt doch gebraucht.



Hachja wie ich diese Doppelmoral liebe. Die Israelis die noch nie irgendeine Inspektion geschweige denn überhaupt irgendeine Form von Kontrolle ihrer Atomwaffen zugelassen haben, ständig freche Angriffe auf seine Nachbarländer fliegt und 1 Million Menschen in Gaza zusammenpfercht sind kein Problem für die Stabilität der Region. Aber der Iran der noch nie eines seines Nachbarländer angegriffen hat ist der böse Aggressor denn wir wissen ja, Mullahs ™ die ihr Öl nicht für Lau rausrücken  = grundsätzlich foll evil.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist zwar richtig, aber eigentlich ist es noch wesentlich dramatischer, da die USA gegenüber Italien, Spanien, GB und Frankreich wesentlich besser abschnitt, bis Mai 2020, wenn man Tote pro hunderttausend Einwohner nimmt.


Ich stimme auch zu, aber mich beschleicht der Verdacht, dass man sich hierzulande nur das Delta zwischen Deutschland und den USA ansieht, nicht aber das Delta zwischen Frankreich etc und den USA.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Also erstens war es *wenn überhaupt *nicht die russische Armee selber sondern die Separisten und die Russen im Sinne von Guilt by Association in die Verantwortung zu ziehen ist halt ein bisschen lächerlich.


Wenn es die Separatisten waren, dann waren sie schlecht ausgebildet, denn sowas erkennt man auf dem Radar
und damit ist man als Ausbilder, was die Russen ohne Zweifel mindestens sind definitiv schuldig.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Und viertens, da es offenbar keine zuverlässigen Radardaten gibt frage ich mich wie man überhaupt irgendeine zuverlässige Aussagen darüber treffen will was in 10000 Metern Höhe passiert ist.


Man hat mit einem Radar schon einen guten Blick und solche Entfernungen wie hier sind nichts, da kannst du einen Fußball sehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich stimme zu, dass Trump fast alles falsch gemacht hat.
> Aber wir können die Zahlen anderer Staaten, auch aus Europa anhand der Einwohnerzahl der USA interpolieren und dann ist der Unterschied gar nicht mehr so groß.


Hier mal eine Statistik:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Statista - (Infektionen je Million Einwohner; Stand: 29. September 2020)
Es gibt tatsächlich Länder welche eine noch schlechtere Bilanz haben.
Aber Deutschland hat ca. 7 mal weniger Infektionen. Bei ungefähr 1/4 der Einwohner.
Indien ist in der Statistik auch nicht mit drin. Die dürften auch sehr schlecht darstehen.
Genauso wie Israel.

Dennoch wäre es in den USA wahrscheinlich mit einen anderen Präsidenten nicht so schlimm geworden.
Da Trump sehr viele Ratschläge mißachtet und das Problem lange runtergespielt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Also erstens war es *wenn überhaupt *nicht die russische Armee selber sondern die Separisten und die Russen im Sinne von Guilt by Association in die Verantwortung zu ziehen ist halt ein bisschen lächerlich. Zweitens, es wäre eindeutig Aufgabe der Ukraine gewesen den Luftraum über einem Kriegsgebiet dichtzumachen. Drittens, was hätten die Russen davon aus Lust und Laune mal eben einen Passagierjet abzuschiessen ? Richtig, genau gar nichts.
> Und viertens, da es offenbar keine zuverlässigen Radardaten gibt frage ich mich wie man überhaupt irgendeine zuverlässige Aussagen darüber treffen will was in 10000 Metern Höhe passiert ist.
> 
> Möglicherweise waren es die Russen, Möglicherweise waren es die Separatisten, Möglicherweise war es die Ukraine, Möglichweise ist an der Kampfjet Theorie was dran. *Das Einzige was wir zuverlässig wissen ist das wir es eben nicht nachweislich wissen. *Und von daher ist es ziemlich geschmacklos den Tod von 300 Leuten ohne *eindeutige* Beweise irgendwem in die Schuhe zu schieben.



Abseits von deinen Propaganda-Lügenmärchen ist der Fall gerichtsverwertbar ermittelt!



> Im Frühjahr 2018 ordnete die JIT den in die Ukraine verbrachten Raketenwerfer definitiv und gerichtsverwertbar[147] der 53. Flugabwehrraketen-Brigade der Russischen Streitkräfte aus Kursk zu.











						Malaysia-Airlines-Flug 17 – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Es gibt mehr als eindeutige Beweise, und das einzig geschmacklose bist du mit deiner Lügen Propaganda zugunsten der russischen Streitkräfte, die 300 friedliche Urlauber von mitten im Leben in den Tod befördert haben!


----------



## Andrej (30. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das rechtfertigt noch lange nicht, diese Werte in einer Machtposition anderen Frauen aufzwingen zu wollen, die eben andere Werte oder andere Lebensumstände haben. Niemand hat das Recht dazu Frauen zu zwingen Kinder auszutragen, die sie nicht haben wollen, oder die nicht in ihre momentane Lebenssituation passen.
> Die Anmaßung von Teilen der Gesellschaft auf Grund von "Werten" über das persönliche Schicksal von Frauen bestimmen zu wollen, ist widerlich!
> Die Schwangerschaft einer Frau, geht ausschließlich sie selbst etwas an, da es ihr Körper und ihr "Leben" ist was zur disposition steht, und nachgeordnet noch ihren Partner, aber sonst wirklich absolut niemanden.



Der Staat sagt dir oft, was und wann du mit deinem Körper machen kannst und was nicht. hier gieht es darum, dass die Chance auf leben besteht, dass es gilt zu schützen. Ich habe nichts gegen Abtreibung in extremen Fällen. Aber ich habe etwas dagegen, wenn es zu etwas wie einem Gang zu McDonalds wird. 
Zudem waren zwei Peronen an der Zeugung beteiligt und der Mann sollte auch ein Mitsprache recht haben. Sie kann das Kind ja zeugen und es dann dem Mann geben, wenn sie es nicht will. Aber ich glaube sowas kommt extrem selten vor, dass der Mann das Kind unbedingt will. 
Das Kind wurde bestimmt auf dem Discoklo gezeugt und jetzt will man es loswerden und dann weis man auch nicht wer der Typ war - also das Übliche!



JePe schrieb:


> Wow. Just wow.


Und was soll mir dieses sagen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eins ihrer Kinder hat das Down Syndrom. Ich persönlich kenne auch Menschen mit dieser Krankheit.
> Da gibt es die unterschiedlichsten Verläufe und ich habe keine Ahnung, welches Stadium das Kind von Barrett hat.
> Und wie viele Kinder hat Angelina Jolie noch mal adoptiert?
> Abgesehen davon sollte eine Frau alleine darüber entscheiden, was aus ihrer Schwangerschaft wird. Da hat sich keine Kirche einzumischen, oder irgendwelche alten Säcke aus Rom oder sonst wer.


Und ich habe Familienmitglieder damit und weis wie dumm manche Frauen sind, obwohl man diese gewarnt hat. Und ihnen empfohlen hat abzutreiben. Und als das Kind dann da war, wollte man es nicht.
Auch wie wissen ja, dass Angelina die Kinder alle selbst mit der Flasche aufgezogen hat. Die Frau hat bestimmt mehr Kindermädchen gehabt als Kinder.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nein. Wirtschaftspolitik.
> Trump gehen unsere Arbeitsplätze ebenso am Allerwertesten vorbei wie uns deren in den USA.


Ne, dass nennt sich "Heuchelei". Man wierft Trump etwas vor, was man selbst macht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Einfach nein.
> Trump hat die Kurden in Nordsyrien einfach hängen lassen, doof halt, dass diese Kurden auf Gefängnisse voller IS Kämpfer aufgepasst haben. Also hatten, denn Trump hat islamistischen Milizen der Türkei den Weg freigemacht. Wenn du das Stabilität nennen willst, naja ich nenn das Versagen.
> 
> Und wie JCPOA kündigen die Welt sicherer gemacht hat muss mir auch erst noch jemand erklären. Aber hey, ist ja wieder 10 Monate her dass wir fast den nächsten Golfkrieg erlebt hätten, das ist ja fast schon verjährt. Ach hoffgang, nun sei mal nicht so. Immerhin hat Saudi Arabien jetzt verkündet was alle schon prophezeit haben: Man will eigene Atomwaffen entwickeln, sollte der Iran daran arbeiten. Jawoll, das hat die Welt doch gebraucht.
> ...



Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der USA die Kurden zu schützen und die Kurden sollten es doch schon gewohnt sein, dass die USA sie hängen lassen, war doch 1991 nicht anders unter Bush Senior. Wir wissen nicht, ob die Türkei nicht auch so einmarschiert hätte. Denn Afrin haben die Türken schon ein Jahr zuvor eingenommen. Zudem befinden sich die USA illegal in Syrien - obwohl dass schon Lange keinen mehr interessiert. Es stört doch auch niemanden, dass sich islamistische Millizen in Idlib befinden, solange keine Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland und die EU kommen.
Die Atomwaffe ist ein Garant für das politische Überleben von Schurken und Ländern, die ab und zu dem amerikanischem Imperialismus in den Weg kommen. Wieso sind Gaddafi und Saddam tot, weil sie keine Atomwaffen hatten. Der Dicke in Korea hat welche und lacht deswegen. 
Solange sich Israel nicht an den Atomwaffensperrvertrag hält, sehe ich keinen Sinn wieso sich andere daran halten sollten! Aber ich weis "Holocaust", die Antwort auf alles was mit Israel zu tun hat.


----------



## Poulton (30. September 2020)

Der Logik nach muss die ehemalige DDR ja Sodom und Gomorra gewesen sein, wo ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Verhütung durch die Gegend gevögelt wurde, nur um dann abtreiben zu können. Aber gut zu sehen, was einige hier für ein Frauenbild haben. Was unterscheidet jemanden wie dich doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen Mullahs und anderen Pfeifen?


----------



## Andrej (30. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Logik nach muss die ehemalige DDR ja Sodom und Gomorra gewesen sein, wo ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Verhütung durch die Gegend gevögelt wurde, nur um dann abtreiben zu können. Aber gut zu sehen, was einige hier für ein Frauenbild haben. Was unterscheidet jemanden wie dich doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen Mullahs und anderen Pfeifen?


Ich komme nicht aus der DDR und weis nicht wie es dort war. Weis aber, dass Verhütungsmittel in der UdSSR nur schwer zu bekommen waren. Aus diesem Grund gab es viele Abtreibungen. Und welches Frauenbild habe ich? Ich habe von jeder Duschlampe das selbe Bild, egal ob sie männlich oder weiblich ist.
Und welches Bild soll ich von diesen Leuten haben. Ihnen eine Medaille verleihen?
https://www.welt.de/gesundheit/arti...hr-Deutsche-haben-Geschlechtskrankheiten.html


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Logik nach muss die ehemalige DDR ja Sodom und Gomorra gewesen sein, wo ohne Sinn und Verstand und ohne Verhütung durch die Gegend gevögelt wurde, nur um dann abtreiben zu können. Aber gut zu sehen, was einige hier für ein Frauenbild haben. Was unterscheidet jemanden wie dich doch gleich nochmal von irgendwelchen Mullahs und anderen Pfeifen?



Sein Frauenbild ist offensichtlich so, dass er den Frauen nicht zutraut eingenverantwortliche Entscheidungen in Bezug auf ihren Körper und ihr zukünftiges Leben zu fällen. (Punkt)
Mehr gibt es zu seinem Frauenbild nicht zu sagen!


----------



## Albatros1 (30. September 2020)

Es ist wohl anzunehmen, daß Trump wirkich in die Geschichte eingeht, als lächerliche Figur die es unerwarteter Weise an die Spitze geschafft hat. Nach seiner Amtszeit wird es viele Bücher über ihn geben die ....man kann sichs denken.
Leider ist der Anteil der US-Amerikaner die relativ bildungsfern sind sehr hoch. Auch Rassismus ist weit verbreitet. Er repräsentiert schon einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung und ist nicht so sehr als politischer Unfall zu sehen.


----------



## RyzA (30. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Er repräsentiert schon einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung und ist nicht so sehr als politischer Unfall zu sehen.


Wobei er in Wirklichkeit ja nur von ca 1/4 der Amerikaner gewählt wurde.
Die Hälfte der Amerikaner ist wählen gegangen. Und davon nochmal die Hälfte hat ihn gewählt.
Aber 25% ist natürlich immer noch zuviel.


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mehr gibt es zu seinem Frauenbild nicht zu sagen!


Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass ich persönlich auch gegen Abtreibung bin. Wenn man es nicht will ist es immer noch besser es zur Adoption freizugeben. Aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen Abtreibung Mord zu nennen.
Außerdem bin ich für eine großzügige Fristenregelung und verpflichtende neutrale Beratung. Gleichzeitig sollte man das Werbeverbot nicht wie bereits passiert entschärfen sondern ganz abschaffen.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Leider ist der Anteil der US-Amerikaner die relativ bildungsfern sind sehr hoch.


Dir machen die Bildungsfernen Angst?
Mir machen die Gebildeten Angst die Trump folgen.
Ein durch und durch festes ideologisches Bild findest du eher bei Intellektuellen und nicht bei dem 
Hauptschüler.


----------



## Andrej (30. September 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Es ist wohl anzunehmen, daß Trump wirkich in die Geschichte eingeht, als lächerliche Figur die es unerwarteter Weise an die Spitze geschafft hat. Nach seiner Amtszeit wird es viele Bücher über ihn geben die ....man kann sichs denken.
> Leider ist der Anteil der US-Amerikaner die relativ bildungsfern sind sehr hoch. Auch Rassismus ist weit verbreitet. Er repräsentiert schon einen großen Teil der Bevölkerung und ist nicht so sehr als politischer Unfall zu sehen.


Wo waren die Rassisten unter Obama im Jahre 2008 und 12, als diese Rassisten 2 mal einen weisen Republikaner wählen konnten? Die haben sich bestimmt im Wald versteckt, weil sie angst hatten vor dem schwarzen Mann?!

Vielleicht wurde Trump wegen "America First" gewählt, weil er versprochen hat die Kriege zu beenden, das Outsourcing von Arbeitsplätzen zu bestrafen, das Freichandelsabkommen zu begraben, wenn sie nicht im Interesse der USA sind (und zum Glück hat er TTIP, dann auch beerdigt). Hillary Clinton stand für die Vortsetzung des ganzen und deswegen hat sie den gesammten "Rostgürtel" verlohren, der eigentlich immer Demokratisch war.

https://today.yougov.com/topics/pol...americans-would-support-withdrawal-afghanista



Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich für eine großzügige Fristenregelung und verpflichtende neutrale Beratung.


Was verstehst du unter "großzügig" - auch 9 Monat, so wie manche die es wollen?


----------



## Sparanus (30. September 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Was verstehst du unter "großzügig" - auch 9 Monat, so wie manche die es wollen?


Das ist eine Bewertung die ich einem Ethikkomitee in dem auch fachkundige Ärzte sitzen überlassen würde.


----------



## Andrej (30. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist eine Bewertung die ich einem Ethikkomitee in dem auch fachkundige Ärzte sitzen überlassen würde.


Na dann sollten wird schon mal anfangen Maschienen zu entwickel die Babys schreddern können oder wir verwenden die Maschienen mit denen gerade die männlichen Kücken geschreddert werden. Denn diese werden bald ohne nutzen sein, weil das Kückenschreddern verboten wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (30. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass ich persönlich auch gegen Abtreibung bin. Wenn man es nicht will ist es immer noch besser es zur Adoption freizugeben. Aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen Abtreibung Mord zu nennen.
> Außerdem bin ich für eine großzügige Fristenregelung und verpflichtende neutrale Beratung. Gleichzeitig sollte man das Werbeverbot nicht wie bereits passiert entschärfen sondern ganz abschaffen.



Daran gibt es doch gar nichts auszusetzen!
Ich fand den deutschen Kompromiss der neutralen Beratung mit Schein immer einen sehr guten Kompromiss, und ich kenne sehr sehr wenige Frauen, die das ablehnen, quer durch alle Bildungsschichten. Ich denke das deutsche Modell, ist in der absoluten Mehrheit der Bevölkerung akzeptiert sowohl bei Weiblein als auch bei Männlein.
Beim Werbeverbot gebe ich dir recht, eine Frau muss die Möglichkeit haben, sich gut zu informieren, wenn sie sich zu einem Eingriff enschlossen hat, man geht bei so etwas ja nicht zu Hinz und Kunz und lässt das machen.


Andrej schrieb:


> Na dann sollten wird schon mal anfangen Maschienen zu entwickel die Babys schreddern können oder wir verwenden die Maschienen mit denen gerade die männlichen Kücken geschreddert werden. Denn diese werden bald ohne nutzen sein, weil das Kückenschreddern verboten wurde.



Ich habe selten so einen Unsinn gehört, hier in Deutschland gibt es die 12 Wochen Regel für normale Eingriffe, daran hat überhaupt niemand vor, etwas zu ändern!
Bei medizinischen Indikationen bei Mutter oder Kind hat Sparanus absolut recht, das gehört in die Hände einer Ethikkommission.


----------



## Andrej (1. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe selten so einen Unsinn gehört, hier in Deutschland gibt es die 12 Wochen Regel für normale Eingriffe, daran hat überhaupt niemand vor, etwas zu ändern!
> Bei medizinischen Indikationen bei Mutter oder Kind hat Sparanus absolut recht, das gehört in die Hände einer Ethikkommission.


Er hat geschrieben "großzügige Fristenregelung" ohne Details zu nennen. Und für mich bedeutet es, dass es auch der 8 oder 9 Monat ist, wenn dass "Kind" -kenne leider nicht die genaue medizinische Terminologie- schon fast voll etwickelt ist. Desweiteren möchte ich mich auch nicht weiter mit diesem Thema befassen.
Ich bin nicht gegen Abtreibung perse, nur sollte es nicht wie ein Besuch bei McDonalds werden. Die Frau soll natürlcih auch über mögliche Folgen informiert werden.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben "großzügige Fristenregelung" ohne Details zu nennen.


Dein Unsinn kam nach meiner Erläuterung.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal anmerken, dass ich persönlich auch gegen Abtreibung bin. Wenn man es nicht will ist es immer noch besser es zur Adoption freizugeben. Aber ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen Abtreibung Mord zu nennen.
> Außerdem bin ich für eine großzügige Fristenregelung und verpflichtende neutrale Beratung. Gleichzeitig sollte man das Werbeverbot nicht wie bereits passiert entschärfen sondern ganz abschaffen.
> 
> Dir machen die Bildungsfernen Angst?
> ...


Ein Hauptschüler kann gebildeter und intelligenter sein als ein Abiturient. Ich mache das nicht am Schulabschluß fest. Es ist eher ein Desinteresse an der Welt, am allgemeinen Umfeld, TV Angebot, den Nachwirkungen der Besiedelungsgeschichte, Religionsfanatismus, die egozentrische Sichtweise, die wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Gegebenheiten usw. 
Aber du hast sicher recht. Gerade die gebildeten Eliten versagen in großem Ausmaß indem sie einem psychisch Auffälligen kritiklos folgen. Sicher gibt es Unwillen und Kritik, nur die Konsequenzen sind nicht zu sehen. Man schaut verwundert zu und fragt sich wie das sein kann.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2020)

Hier mal was zu Trump und seinen Symphatien mit Rechten: "Proud Boys" feiern Allianz mit Trump



> Die Bürgerrechtsorganisation ADL stuft die "Proud Boys" als unkonventionelle Strömung im rechten amerikanischen Extremismus ein. Die Gruppe könne unter anderem als gewalttätig, nationalistisch und islamophob beschrieben werden, heißt es auf der Seite der ADL. Ihre Anführer weisen Rassismusvorwürfe aber zurück. Es sei bekannt, dass Mitglieder gewalttätige Taktiken anwenden. Mehrere Mitglieder seien wegen Gewaltverbrechen verurteilt worden.



Trump hat das später natürlich wieder relativiert:



> Am 30. September sagte Trump auf Nachfrage bezüglich der Äußerung: „Ich weiß nicht, wer die 'Proud Boys' sind. Wer auch immer sie sind, sie müssen sich zurückhalten und die Strafverfolgungsbehörden ihre Arbeit machen lassen“


 Quelle: Proud Boys

Da weiß man nicht ob  man lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Whispercat (1. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Abseits von deinen Propaganda-Lügenmärchen ist der Fall gerichtsverwertbar ermittelt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gott du gehst mir so dermassen auf den Keks mit deinem Russen Feinbild. Denn wenn dich schon für so schlau hälst irgendwelche Sätze von Wikipedia zu zitieren dann würde ich an deiner Stelle mal die Quellen lesen auf welchen diese Sätze basieren. 

Tut man das nämlich erfährt man nämlich folgendes : 
*The JIT stopped short of saying it believed the BUK system was deployed as part of a Russian military mission, saying only that they had identified the base from which it came. *

Oder für alle die dem Englishen nicht mächtig sind, es gibt keinen Beweis dafür *WER* dieses Ding abgefeuert hat.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Ein Hauptschüler kann gebildeter und intelligenter sein als ein Abiturient.


Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Oder was soll der Kommentar mir jetzt sagen? 


Whispercat schrieb:


> Oder für alle die dem Englishen nicht mächtig sind, es gibt keinen Beweis dafür *WER* dieses Ding abgefeuert hat.


Wie gesagt, auch wenn die Russen es nicht waren haben sie die Separatisten ausgebildet und man schießt nicht einfach ein Passagierflugzeug wenn man gut ausgebildet ist. 
Es gibt keine mögliche Argumentation in der Russland unschuldig ist.


----------



## Albatros1 (1. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Oder was soll der Kommentar mir jetzt sagen?
> 
> Wie gesagt, auch wenn die Russen es nicht waren haben sie die Separatisten ausgebildet und man schießt nicht einfach ein Passagierflugzeug wenn man gut ausgebildet ist.
> Es gibt keine mögliche Argumentation in der Russland unschuldig ist.


Hm, dann würde das auf die USA oder andere gemünzt wohl ein völlig anderes Bild ergeben als das verbreitet akzeptierte.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Oktober 2020)

Was genau?


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Der Staat sagt dir oft, was und wann du mit deinem Körper machen kannst und was nicht. hier gieht es darum, dass die Chance auf leben besteht, dass es gilt zu schützen. Ich habe nichts gegen Abtreibung in extremen Fällen. Aber ich habe etwas dagegen, wenn es zu etwas wie einem Gang zu McDonalds wird.



Wo ist denn Abtreibung das gleiche wie ein Besuch bei McDonalds?
Ich hab den Eindruck, dass du nicht die geringste Ahnung hast, um was es überhaupt geht. Daher solltest du mal zu einer solchen Beratungsstelle gehen und dich informieren, bevor du noch mehr solchen Unsinn verbreitest. 



Andrej schrieb:


> Zudem waren zwei Peronen an der Zeugung beteiligt und der Mann sollte auch ein Mitsprache recht haben.



Nö, hat er nicht, denn außer seiner DNS hat er dazu nichts beigetragen. Die Frau muss das Kind austragen, über mehrere Monate und mit den Nachteilen in der Zeit leben. Und wenn sie sagt, dass das nicht geht, ist das eben zu akzeptieren und fertig.



Andrej schrieb:


> Das Kind wurde bestimmt auf dem Discoklo gezeugt und jetzt will man es loswerden und dann weis man auch nicht wer der Typ war - also das Übliche!



Das ist einfach nur widerlich.


----------



## Whispercat (2. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Oder was soll der Kommentar mir jetzt sagen?
> 
> Wie gesagt, auch wenn die Russen es nicht waren haben sie die Separatisten ausgebildet und man schießt nicht einfach ein Passagierflugzeug wenn man gut ausgebildet ist.
> Es gibt keine mögliche Argumentation in der Russland unschuldig ist.



Ich wiederhole mich nochmal, es gibt keinerlei Beweise dafür wer dieses Ding abgefeuert hat oder unter welchen Umständen es abgefeuert wurde. Punkt. Von daher verstehe ich nicht warum auf Basis von *NICHTS *Verdächtigungen/Verleumdungen gegen irgendwen ausgesprochen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2020)

Das Zeug kam aus Russland und ob da jetzt Russen oder ukrainische Separatisten drin saßen entbindet Russland nicht von der Schuld.
Persönlich glaube ich auch nicht daran, dass man Zivilisten töten wollte. Ich denke es war das selbe wie im Iran, eine tragische Verwechslung.
Aber der Iran hat es zugegeben!


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Hier mal was zu Trump und seinen Symphatien mit Rechten: "Proud Boys" feiern Allianz mit Trump
> 
> Trump hat das später natürlich wieder relativiert:
> 
> ...



Es ist vollkommen egal, was eine Organisation wie einstuft. Die einzige Einstufung die zählt, ist durch offiziellen Behörden und sogar hier würde ich genau gucken, ob es richtig ist. Denn es gab mal eine Zeit wo Osama Bin Laden ein "Freiheitskämpfer" war und Nelson Mandela ein "Terrorist".

Was ich ja witzig finde, ist dass alle ehemaligen Mitbegründer von "Vice News" einer eher linken Seite, aufeinmal "rechtsextrem" sind. Oder ist seit 2016 einfach jeder rechtsextrem der kein SJW ist? Seit 2016 ist sogar Bush Junior ein toller Typ geworden, obwohl er für den Tod von hundertausenden Menschen verantwortlich ist, für den Patriots Act, die weltweite Überwachung und die weltweite Folterung von Menschen.
Aber Trump ist ja viel schlimmer! Ich glaube eher, dass die Menschen, die dass sagen eine Schraube locker haben.
Und wenn die Demokraten damals auf Sanders gesetzt hätten und nicht Hillary, dann hätten sie uns auch Trump erspart und alles was mit ihm kam.


----------



## EndangeredSpecies (2. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen egal, was eine Organisation wie einstuft. Die einzige Einstufung die zählt, ist durch offiziellen Behörden und sogar hier würde ich genau gucken, ob es richtig ist. Denn es gab mal eine Zeit wo Osama Bin Laden ein "Freiheitskämpfer" war und Nelson Mandela ein "Terrorist".
> 
> Was ich ja witzig finde, ist dass alle ehemaligen Mitbegründer von "Vice News" einer eher linken Seite, aufeinmal "rechtsextrem" sind. Oder ist seit 2016 einfach jeder rechtsextrem der kein SJW ist? Seit 2016 ist sogar Bush Junior ein toller Typ geworden, obwohl er für den Tod von hundertausenden Menschen verantwortlich ist, für den Patriots Act, die weltweite Überwachung und die weltweite Folterung von Menschen.
> Aber Trump ist ja viel schlimmer! Ich glaube eher, dass die Menschen, die dass sagen eine Schraube locker haben.
> Und wenn die Demokraten damals auf Sanders gesetzt hätten und nicht Hillary, dann hätten sie uns auch Trump erspart und alles was mit ihm kam.


"Rechtsextrem" ist ein definierter Begriff. Dazu gehört u.a. Rassismus, Nationalismus, Gewaltbereitschaft, Antifeminismus. Gruppierungen werden entsprechend dieser Merkmale "gescannt" und entsprechend unter dem Begriff gefasst oder nicht. Nun gibt es Gruppen, die, um leichter Anschluss an den Mainstream zu finden, die Inhalte neu verpacken. Statt von "weißen" wird bspw. vom "Westen" geredet, den sie meinen, "verteidigen" zu müssen.  Zur Gewalt heißt es:


> Als Hurricane „Irma“ im August letzten Jahres den Süden Floridas verwüstet, posieren bewaffnete „Proud Boys“ für ein Facebook-Foto und erklären, dass sie auf den überfluteten Straßen patrouillierten, um Plünderungen zu verhindern. Für ihre Demos suchen sich die „Proud Boys“ liberale Orte aus, in denen es eine große Antifa-Präsenz gibt – wie zuletzt Portland in Oregon. Sie suchen die gewaltsame Konfrontation. Das Southern Poverty Law Center, eine linksgerichtete Nichtregierungsorganisation, stuft die „Proud Boys“ deshalb als Miliz und bewaffnete „Hate Group“ ein. Aufgetaucht sind die „Proud Boys“ neben Charlottesville, Florida und Portland auch in London, dort im Zusammenhang mit Protesten für die rechtsextreme Heldenfigur Tommy Robinson.


Quelle:








						Antifeminismus in Nordamerika: Sie wollen nur spielen
					

Sie wollen Männlichkeit und den Westen verteidigen: Die „Proud Boys“ begannen als Medien-Stunt, inzwischen sind sie eine Kampftruppe.




					taz.de
				



Immerhin werden sie auch vom FBI beobachtet. Siehe:


> Längst stehen die Proud Boys unter Beobachtung des FBI, das Forschungsinstitut Southern Poverty Law Center bezeichnet sie als „Hassgruppe“, und die Anti-Defamation League weist auf ihren Antisemitismus, „offene Islamophobie“ und ihre Frauenverachtung hin.


Quelle: 








						US-Präsident Trump und die „Proud Boys“: „Sir, wir sind bereit!“
					

Im TV-Duell mit Joe Biden umgarnte US-Präsident Donald Trump die rechtsextreme Gruppe „Proud Boys“. Wer steckt hinter dieser Gruppe?




					taz.de
				




Aber ich schätze, die von mir geposteten Informationen werden Dich kaum beeindrucken. Dir geht es offenbar darum, zu relativieren und zu beschönigen. Anhand dessen, wie Du bisher Dich äußerst und was für Begriffe Du verwendest (wie "SJW") machst Du Deine rechte Position klar.


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> "Rechtsextrem" ist ein definierter Begriff. Dazu gehört u.a. Rassismus, Nationalismus, Gewaltbereitschaft, Antifeminismus. Gruppierungen werden entsprechend dieser Merkmale "gescannt" und entsprechend unter dem Begriff gefasst oder nicht. Nun gibt es Gruppen, die, um leichter Anschluss an den Mainstream zu finden, die Inhalte neu verpacken. Statt von "weißen" wird bspw. vom "Westen" geredet, den sie meinen, "verteidigen" zu müssen.  Zur Gewalt heißt es:





> Zwei Wochen später ließ der federführende Special Agent des FBI-Büros in Oregon verlauten, es sei nicht ihre Absicht gewesen, die gesamte Gruppe als „extremistisch“ abzustempeln, sondern lediglich die mögliche Gefahr einzelner Mitglieder in dieser Weise zu beschreiben.[17]



Sie wurden von einer "linken Nichtreghierungsorganmisation" als Militz und Hassgruppe eingestuft. Da kann ich nicht viel sagen, denn ich weis nicht wie sie es Begründen. Bildung von Milizen, wenn es erlaubt ist, wieso nicht. Gewalt ist schlecht egal von welcher Seite. Genau wie Hass - nur leider versteht jeder darunter was anderes. Für manche sind schon Anekdoten - Hass.

Ja von "white guilt" halte ich auch nicht viel, bis ich deswegen ein Rassist? Bin ich ein Antisemit, weil ich trotzt deutscher Verwandter mich nicht für den Holocaust verantwortlich fühle. An dem keine meiner deutschen Verwandten beteiligt waren, und sie wegen des deutschen Angriffs auf die UdSSR in die Verbannung geschickt wurden und in den Kohlemienen arbeiten musste?



EndangeredSpecies schrieb:


> Aber ich schätze, die von mir geposteten Informationen werden Dich kaum beeindrucken. Dir geht es offenbar darum, zu relativieren und zu beschönigen. Anhand dessen, wie Du bisher Dich äußerst und was für Begriffe Du verwendest (wie "SJW") machst Du Deine rechte Position klar.



Ich beschönige garnichts. Ich kann leider mit euren Begriffen nichts anfangen mit denen ihr immer um euch werft - Recht, Links, Frauenhass.
Wenn ich "links" bin, dann muss ich nicht alles vertretten und für richtig halten was die SPD, die Linke, die Grünen sagen. Und ich kann dir sagen, ich habe noch nie eine "rechte" Partei gewählt - nichtmal die CDU.
Und ja ich bin kein "feminist", wie auch kein anderer in unserer Familie - nichtmal die Frauen. MIt diesem Begriff kann bei uns keiner was anfangen. Wenn es darum geht körperlich schwer zu arbeiten und z.B. ein Dach zu decke, dann "machen" es auch die Frauen - ist nur ein Beispiel. Aber ich glaube nicht, dass für diese Art der Gleichberechtigung die Feministinen und Frauenfreunde kämpfen.


----------



## geisi2 (2. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Und wieso soll man diese nicht Wählen? Wenn man ihre "Werte" teilt. Wenn sie dir nicht gefallen, dann wähle sie nicht. Dass ist doch was Domokratie ausmacht, eine Wahl zu haben.
> Die neue Richterin die Trump ernennen will hat 7 Kinder - davon 2 adoptiert. Und wenn dass ihre Kinder waren, die ich gesehen habe im Fernsehen, dann kann man vor ihr nur den Hut ziehen. Denn sie steht zu den Werten die sie vertritt, wenn es um Abtreibung geht. Denn ein Kind war behindert und das andere schwarz.
> Ich weis ja nicht wie du zum Thema Flüchtlinge stehst zum Beispeil. Aber für wie viele Flüchtlinge hast du die Patenschaft übernommen?
> 
> ...


Weil du gefälligst so zu wählen hast wie die Ideologen es vorschreiben. Ansonsten kommen diese guten Menschen mit ihren Werten und werden ziemlich ungemütlich. Wo wir wieder bei Geschichte wiederholt sich wären...

Annsten sind Faken egal, Trump ist böse und Punkt.
Von wem nochmal gehen die Unruhen Plünderungen und die Gewalt aus?
Aber auch das liegt alles an Trump...und auf keinen Fall an inkompetent demokratischen Führern in den jeweiligen Städten und Bundesstaaten. Der gebildete Ideologie hat ja in seiner Spiegel, Zeit Bibel den Faktencheck gelesen.

Danke @Whispercat...jetzt kann ich mir den Beitrag sparen um auf die hanebüchenden "Argumente"  die auf meinen Beitrag so kamen.

Noch kurz zur Debate...der einzige Verlierer war der Zuschauer. Es war wie vieles in der Politik eine reine Showveranstaltung. Ich fand sogar Trump eher nervig und unsympathisch weil ich es hasse wenn jemand demanderen ständig ins Wort fällt. Angesichts der Alternative Biden und was so dahintersteckt hoffe ich trotzdem das Trump gewählt wird...ansonsten wiederholt sich Geschichte

Nachtrag
Ich hör mir z.B. gerne Candice Owens an. Intelligente junge sympathische Frau die nicht ideologisch blubbert sondern gute Argumente und Fakten liefert. mMn sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ne, dass nennt sich "Heuchelei". Man wierft Trump etwas vor, was man selbst macht.




Trump zettelt einfach so Wirtschaftskriege mit China und der EU an und du wunderst dich, wenn uns deren Arbeitsplätze nicht interessieren? Ist klar. Ignoriert man halt wieder den Fakt, das Trump mit "America First" angetreten ist ironischerweise, sämtliche Organisationen lähmt, die in diesen Fragen als Schiedsgericht dienen könnten, z.b. die WTO.




Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der USA die Kurden zu schützen und die Kurden sollten es doch schon gewohnt sein, dass die USA sie hängen lassen, war doch 1991 nicht anders unter Bush Senior. Wir wissen nicht, ob die Türkei nicht auch so einmarschiert hätte.



Ja komm, das hat keinen Sinn. Das ist mit das dümmste was ich in diesem Bezug gelesen habe und so dermaßen weit an den realen Ereignissen vorbei dass es weh tut. Aber wenigstens stimmst du mir zu dass auf Trump als Verbündeten überhaupt kein Verlass ist und er deshalb jede Allianz in der die USA derzeit beteiligt sind schwächt.



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/for-us-soldiers-its-a-dagger-to-the-heart-to-abandon-the-kurds/2019/10/14/f0a1db60-eecf-11e9-89eb-ec56cd414732_story.html
		

Nur mal so... Und die Türkei marschiert nicht einfach so in ein Gebiet in dem US Soldaten stationiert sind. Trump hat Erdogan das OK gegeben indem die Truppen sich aus dem Gebiet zurückgezogen haben. Ergebnis und Siegerehrung ist eine Stärkung von Assads Position.



Andrej schrieb:


> Die Atomwaffe ist ein Garant für das politische Überleben von Schurken und Ländern, die ab und zu dem amerikanischem Imperialismus in den Weg kommen. Wieso sind Gaddafi und Saddam tot, weil sie keine Atomwaffen hatten. Der Dicke in Korea hat welche und lacht deswegen.



Du merkst aber schon, dass dieses "Argument" dass du hier vorweist, sich gegen Trumps Politik richtet, weil er genau diesen Effekt massiv verstärkt...
Trump hat mit Kim geredet und JCPOA gekündigt und damit aller Welt gezeigt, hast du Atomwaffen, dann spielen die USA unter Trump auf dem alten bekannten Klavier. Das ach so stabile Genie hat garnichts aus der Vergangenheit gelernt.



Andrej schrieb:


> Solange sich Israel nicht an den Atomwaffensperrvertrag hält, sehe ich keinen Sinn wieso sich andere daran halten sollten! Aber ich weis "Holocaust", die Antwort auf alles was mit Israel zu tun hat.



Auch hier wieder, das ist kein Grund noch mehr Ländern einen Anreiz zu geben eigene Atomwaffen zu entwickeln.
Trumps Außenpolitik ist so dermaßen gescheitert wie dein Versuch hier diese zu verteidigen.

@geisi2
Da die Pegidapropagandakatze bei mir auf Ignore sitzt müsstestdu dich schon selbst argumentativ positionieren und das nicht Dritten überlassen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hör mir z.B. gerne Candice Owens an. Intelligente junge sympathische Frau die nicht ideologisch blubbert sondern gute Argumente und Fakten liefert. mMn sehr zu empfehlen.



Muss es mich wirklich wundern, dass die Dame bei InfoWars auftritt oder war das zu erwarten?
Oh und na klar findest du Sie toll... eines ihrer "guten Argumente": 
_*In June 2020, she falsely claimed that George Soros paid people to protest the killing of George Floyd.* Shortly afterwards, she argued that George Floyd, "was not a good person. I don't care who wants to spin that." She said, "The fact that he has been held up as a martyr sickens me." _

Wirklich? Ich mein ernsthaft?
Kleiner Ratschlag, ich würd aufhören diese Dame zu hören.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

Zur Info: US-Präsident Trump mit Corona infiziert

Wenn er das gut übersteht wird er´s runterspielen und verharmlosen.
Ich glaube selbst wenn er an einer Beatmungsmaschine hängen würde, würde er es noch verharmlosen.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zur Info: US-Präsident Trump mit Corona infiziert
> 
> Wenn er das gut übersteht wird er´s runterspielen und verharmlosen.
> Ich glaube selbst wenn er an einer Beatmungsmaschine hängen würde, würde er es noch verharmlosen.



Klassischer Bolsonaro Move in der Ausführung "Mitleid für amtierenden, in den Umfragen hinten liegenden US Präsidentenclown". Das traurige daran ist doch, nur ein wirklich schwerer Verlauf - den ich niemandem wünsche - könnte zu einem Umdenken bei ihm führen, wie z.b. bei Boris Johnson. Übersteht er das unbeschadet wird, wie in Brasilien, das Virus einfach noch stärker runtergespielt.

Ist halt schon komisch, wie ausgerechnet Covid Gegner, die dann noch zur Risikogruppe gehören, Covid so gut abkönnen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2020)

Du vergisst, dass Johnson auf dumm macht, aber nicht dumm ist.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du vergisst, dass Johnson auf dumm macht, aber nicht dumm ist.



Hmm nein, das ist mir bewusst. Nur hat man Johnson schon anmerken können, dass es anderes ist wenn man selbst mal beatmet auf der Intensivstation rumliegt und keine Luft mehr bekommt.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

Es gab auch mal einen jungen Mann in den USA (ich glaube sogar ein Student), welcher sich absichtlich auf eine Corona-Party hat infizieren lassen und kurz vor seinen Tod eingestanden hat: "Das war keine gute Idee".
Hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Manchmal ist es zu spät.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm nein, das ist mir bewusst. Nur hat man Johnson schon anmerken können, dass es anderes ist wenn man selbst mal beatmet auf der Intensivstation rumliegt und keine Luft mehr bekommt.


Ich traue Johnson schon zu, dass er das auch ohne selbst Corona zu bekommen erkannt hätte.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich traue Trump zu dass er das nur fingiert, um an keinen TV Debatten mehr Teilnehmen zu müssen, er sich wieder als Opfer hinstellen kann um Mitleid zu erzeugen, um zu zeigen wie teuflisch Biden ist wenn er ihm kritisiert, spätestens kurz vor der Wahl gibt es eine Wunderheilung die zeigt wie stark er ist.
Trump hat bereits sein ganzes Pulver in der ersten Debatte verschossen, also dauernd unterbrechen, ablenken, beleidigen, lügen und verharmlosen, dasselbe kann er nicht noch zwei mal machen, da er nicht auf Inhalte eingehen kann/will hält man sich fern.


----------



## Poulton (2. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht gegen Abtreibung perse, nur sollte es nicht wie ein Besuch bei McDonalds werden.


Wer kennt nicht die Frauen, die nichts lieber machen würden als 24/7 abzutreiben, wenn sie es könnten.  



hoffgang schrieb:


> Muss es mich wirklich wundern, dass die Dame bei InfoWars auftritt oder war das zu erwarten?


Die hat noch mehr auf dem Lager: Candace's greatest hits



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wirklich? Ich mein ernsthaft?


Willkommen im WiPoWi. Wo über ÖR und "Lügenpresse" geschimpft wird und als Alternative Medien und Personen genannt werden, wo teilweise selbst der Begriff "wingnut" noch eine Untertreibung ist.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hör mir z.B. gerne Candice Owens an. Intelligente junge sympathische Frau die nicht ideologisch blubbert sondern gute Argumente und Fakten liefert. mMn sehr zu empfehlen.



Sie liefert gute Argumente und Fakten?
Herrlicher Schenkelklopfer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Solange sich Israel nicht an den Atomwaffensperrvertrag hält, sehe ich keinen Sinn wieso sich andere daran halten sollten! Aber ich weis "Holocaust", die Antwort auf alles was mit Israel zu tun hat.



Kurzer Einwurf meinerseits.

Warum soll sich Israel an einen Vertrag halten, den es nicht unterschrieben hat?

Wenn andere Länder den Vertrag unterschreiben, müssen sie sich halt daran halten oder aus dem Vertrag aussteigen.


----------



## Eckism (2. Oktober 2020)

Der arme Donald...so volksnah mit Corona im Körper...Donald Duck..ähm Trump for President.


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nicht verstanden, worum es geht?
> Wenn es knapp ist, pocht Trump auf Nachzählen und den Obersten Gerichtshof, den er bis dahin kontrolliert.



Informiere dich bitte mal über den Supreme Court. 
Es gibt kein Gericht der Welt was unabhängiger ist. 
Nach der Wahl zum Richter durch den Senat ist der Richter auf Lebenszeit gewählt (bestätigt) und hat keinerlei Verpflichtungen gegenüber demjenigen der ihn nominiert hat, diese Person hat auch keine Möglichkeit den Richter bei ihm nicht passenden Entscheidungen abzusetzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Informiere dich bitte mal über den Supreme Court.
> Es gibt kein Gericht der Welt was unabhängiger ist.
> Nach der Wahl zum Richter durch den Senat ist der Richter auf Lebenszeit gewählt (bestätigt) und hat keinerlei Verpflichtungen gegenüber demjenigen der ihn nominiert hat, diese Person hat auch keine Möglichkeit den Richter bei ihm nicht passenden Entscheidungen abzusetzen.



Genauso.









						Donald Trump: Der Supreme Court macht den US-Präsidenten wütend
					

Donald Trump glaubte, den Supreme Court auf seine Seite gebracht zu haben. Do...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Informiere dich bitte mal über den Supreme Court.
> Es gibt kein Gericht der Welt was unabhängiger ist.
> Nach der Wahl zum Richter durch den Senat ist der Richter auf Lebenszeit gewählt (bestätigt) und hat keinerlei Verpflichtungen gegenüber demjenigen der ihn nominiert hat, diese Person hat auch keine Möglichkeit den Richter bei ihm nicht passenden Entscheidungen abzusetzen.



Ja, genau, der Richter wird niemals für seinen Präsidenten stimmen, der ihn in diese Position gebracht hat.


----------



## RtZk (2. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der Richter wird niemals für seinen Präsidenten stimmen, der ihn in diese Position gebracht hat.



Wie wäre es wenn du dich mal informierst?
Die von Trump nominierten Richter haben bereits in wichtigen Fragen gegen seine Position gestimmt.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2020)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn du dich mal informierst?
> Die von Trump nominierten Richter haben bereits in wichtigen Fragen gegen seine Position gestimmt.



Wie gesagt, es geht hier nicht um Trumps Präsidentschaft. Das kommt ja erst noch. Warte ab, wenn der Oberste Gerichtshof entscheiden muss, wie es 2000 bei Bush und Gore schon mal der Fall war.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2020)

__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Einfach mal lesen, dort werden einige Szenarien besprochen. Der Supreme Court kann nicht in allen Fällen sinnvolle eingreifen - sollte er es jedoch tun, müsste man, alleine wegen der Sache 2000, davon ausgehen, dass der Kandidat favorisiert behandelt wird, der die politische Ausrichtung der Mehrheit der ernannten Richter teilt.


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wer kennt nicht die Frauen, die nichts lieber machen würden als 24/7 abzutreiben, wenn sie es könnten.



Ich kenne niemanden der das schonmal gemacht hat. Aber wenn ich in der Glotze höre, dass jemand schon 10 mal abgetrieben hat in Deutschland, dann kann es wohl nicht so "schlimm" sein - oder diese Person hat einen Vollschatten. Wenn die bereit ist so ein Risiko einzugehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kurzer Einwurf meinerseits.
> 
> Warum soll sich Israel an einen Vertrag halten, den es nicht unterschrieben hat?
> 
> Wenn andere Länder den Vertrag unterschreiben, müssen sie sich halt daran halten oder aus dem Vertrag aussteigen.



Genau, danke die haben den Vertrag ja garnicht unterschrieben. Dann müsste aber Nordkorea welche haben dürfen, denn es hat den Vertrag nicht ratifiziert.
Und Iran welche haben dürfen, wenn es aus dem Vertag aussteigt. Aber glaubst du die USA und Israel würde es erlauben? Ich glaube nicht!


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Genau, danke die haben den Vertrag ja garnicht unterschrieben. Dann müsste aber Nordkorea welche haben dürfen, denn es hat den Vertrag nicht ratifiziert.



Nordkorea hat den Vertrag nicht bloß nicht ratifiziert, sondern ist auch 2003 vom Vertrag zurückgetreten. Nordkorea ist kein Vertragsstaat des Atomwaffensperrvertrages.

Und meines Wissens nach hat Nordkorea auch Atomwaffen seit 2006, spätestens seit 2009.



Andrej schrieb:


> Und Iran welche haben dürfen, wenn es aus dem Vertag aussteigt. Aber glaubst du die USA und Israel würde es erlauben? Ich glaube nicht!



Dann soll der Iran vom Vertrag zurücktreten., wie Nordkorea. Stand jetzt aber ist der Iran Vertragsstaat, also hat er sich auch an den Vertrag zu halten. Wen das nicht passt, vom Vertrag zurücktreten.

Und was soll die USA oder Israel schon machen? Sie haben weder verhindert, dass Indien, das Pakistan, noch das Nordkorea Atomwaffen hat. Alles Länder, die den Atomwaffensperrvertrag nicht unterzeichnet haben und zu einem Zeitpunkt Atomwaffen in ihren Streitkräften eingeführt haben.


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was soll die USA oder Israel schon machen? Sie haben weder verhindert, dass Indien, das Pakistan, noch das Nordkorea Atomwaffen hat. Alles Länder, die den Atomwaffensperrvertrag nicht unterzeichnet haben und zu einem Zeitpunkt Atomwaffen in ihren Streitkräften eingeführt haben.



Das Land zu tode Sanktioneiren, wie sie es mit Nordkorea machen. Zudem hat Iran das Recht, Atom zu friedlichen zwecken zu nutzen, was USA (Republikaner) und Israel ihnen auch verbieten wollen - vorallen die Hardliner. Die Aufkündigung des Atomabkommens mit dem Iran unter Trump zeigt es deutlich.

Pakistan ist ein Verbündeter der USA und Indien hat keine geopolitischen Interessen zur Zeit.



> Von 1972 bis 1976 arbeitete er [*Abdul Qadeer Khan*] für das _Physical Dynamics Research Laboratory_ (FDO), ein Unterauftragnehmer der niederländischen Niederlassung der Urenco-Gruppe, der _Ultra-Centrifuge Nederland_ (UCN), in der UCN-Anlage in Almelo und hatte dank laxer Sicherheitsmaßnahmen Zugang zu den fortschrittlichsten Zentrifugenentwürfen, welche ihm den Aufbau einer pakistanischen Urananreicherung ermöglichte. Als Indien 1974 seine erste Atombombe getestet hatte, war die Regierung in Pakistan alarmiert und Khan bot seine Hilfe an.[1] *Im Jahr 1975 hatte der US-Geheimdienst CIA die Regierung der Niederlande gebeten, gegen Khan nicht weiter wegen des Verdachts des Nukleardiebstahls zu ermitteln.*[2] Der damalige Premierminister Zulfikar Ali Bhutto beauftragte Khan nach seiner Rückkehr Anfang 1976 mit der Leitung des pakistanischen Kernforschungsprogramms.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

Ich finde es sowieso immer schwierig. Bei manchen Ländern ist es selbstverständlich das sie Atomwaffen haben dürfen.
Andere wieder nicht. Aber woran macht das fest? Weil es "Schurkenstaaten" sind? 
Was macht die USA oder Russland besser? Die sich auch imperialistisch verhalten haben in der Geschichte und an Kriegen beteiligt waren. Oder teilweise immer noch beteiligen.
Wenn es nach mir ginge sollte man alle Atomwaffen abschaffen. Aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken.
Auf der anderen Seite, hat es wohl durch die atomare Abschreckung, keinen richtig großen Kriege mehr gegeben.


----------



## Whispercat (2. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, hat es wohl durch die atomare Abschreckung, keinen richtig großen Kriege mehr gegeben.



Das stimmt, allerdings wäre das auch fast mal schief gegangen : 








						Stanislaw Jewgrafowitsch Petrow – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde es sowieso immer schwierig. Bei manchen Ländern ist es selbstverständlich das sie Atomwaffen haben dürfen.
> Andere wieder nicht. Aber woran macht das fest? Weil es "Schurkenstaaten" sind?
> Was macht die USA oder Russland besser? Die sich auch imperialistisch verhalten haben in der Geschichte und an Kriegen beteiligt waren. Oder teilweise immer noch beteiligen.
> Wenn es nach mir ginge sollte man alle Atomwaffen abschaffen. Aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken.
> Auf der anderen Seite, hat es wohl durch die atomare Abschreckung, keinen richtig großen Kriege mehr gegeben.


Und genau dass wird das Problem sein. Kein Land der Welt kann sich mit den USA in anderen Waffentechniken messen. Alleine die Anzahl der Dronen, Flugzeugen, Hubschraueber und moderner Panzer.

Ich finde man sollte langsam anfangen einen Vertrag über den Einsatz von Dronen aus zu arbeiten. Denn Krieg darf nicht zu einem Computerspiel werden, wo der gegner nur ein Pixel auf dem Bildschirm ist. 

Weshalb ich die Aufkündigung des INF Vertrages als kein großes Sicherheitsrisiko sehe. Denn so dumm werden die bestimmt nicht sein und sich gegenseitig mit nuklearer Zerstörung zu drohen und ein neues Wettrüsten anfangen - was sich Russland auch nicht lesiten kann. Aber China kann sich es leisten.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Weshalb ich die Aufkündigung des INF Vertrages als kein großes Sicherheitsrisiko sehe. Denn so dumm werden die bestimmt nicht sein und sich gegenseitig mit nuklearer Zerstörung zu drohen und ein neues Wettrüsten anfangen - was sich Russland auch nicht lesiten kann. Aber China kann sich es leisten.


Es kann sich vor allem niemand leisten einen atomaren Krieg anzufangen.
Selbst mit Mini-Nukes nicht.


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es kann sich vor allem niemand leisten einen atomaren Krieg anzufangen.
> Selbst mit Mini-Nukes nicht.



Galaube es auch nicht, denn es ist egal welche Atomwaffe gezündet wird - ob groß oder klein. Diese Frage wird sich niemand stellen und sofort erwiedern mit allem was er hat!


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich finde es sowieso immer schwierig. Bei manchen Ländern ist es selbstverständlich das sie Atomwaffen haben dürfen.
> Andere wieder nicht. Aber woran macht das fest? Weil es "Schurkenstaaten" sind?
> Was macht die USA oder Russland besser?



Theorie in Kurzfassung:
Monopol = Instabiles System
Duopol Atommacht = Stabiles System
Multipolares System (viele Atommächte) = Instabil

Je Mehr Staaten Atomwaffen besitzen, desto größer wird die Gefahr eines konventionellen Krieges zwischen Atommächten, desto größer wird die Gefahr einer Eskalation ins atomare bzw. desto größer die Gefahr von Stellvertreterkriegen.
Das ist verkürzt und stark vereinfacht, aber mit der Grund warum Non-Proliferation so weit oben in der To Do Liste der meisten Staaten steht. (Man verzeihe mir, aber um dem auf den Grund zu gehen sind dann doch einige Bücher notwendig welche die meisten hier eh nicht lesen wollen / werden - für Empfehlungen - PN)

USA / Russland sind aus dem Game raus, ebenso wahrscheinlich Indien, Pakistan & Israel, sowie China. Wer einmal Atomwaffen hat tut sich schwer diese abzugeben, v.a. wenn er nicht Teil eines Bündnisses ist. Und selbst dann - siehe Frankreich und England. NK ist der Sonderfall, hier wird seit Jahren eingewirkt um das Regime zu bewegen die eigenen Atomwaffen aufzugeben. Man darf gespannt sein wie das weitergeht.

Daher ist der einzige Weg zu verhindern, dass noch mehr Staaten Atomwaffen anschaffen, daher Aufkündigung JCPOA auch kontraproduktiv.



RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn es nach mir ginge sollte man alle Atomwaffen abschaffen. Aber das ist wohl Wunschdenken.


Jep



RyzA schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, hat es wohl durch die atomare Abschreckung, keinen richtig großen Kriege mehr gegeben.


Jain. Atommächte untereinander führen seltener Kriege, d.h. aber nicht, dass es insgesamt weniger Krieg gegeben hätte.




RyzA schrieb:


> Es kann sich vor allem niemand leisten einen atomaren Krieg anzufangen.
> Selbst mit Mini-Nukes nicht.


Sag das nicht. Die Amis haben einen LowYield Sprengkopf für ihre Trident Raketen entwickelt um genau dem entgegenzuwirken. Die Theorie war, wer mit LowYield angreift muss keinen Gegenschlag fürchten, weil die Reaktion mit herkömmlichen Atomwaffen deutlich zu stark ausfallen würde.








						The Senseless Danger of the Military’s New “Low-Yield” Nuclear Warhead
					

The weapon’s smaller destructive power does not mean a smaller risk of catastrophe.




					slate.com
				




Da kann man Parallelen ziehen zur Annahme, dass Angriffe mit B- oder C-Waffen durchführbar wären, weil wenn der Gegner kein angemessenes Arsenal hat, ja nicht zurückschlagen kann und A-Waffen keine angemessene Reaktion wären. Deshalb wurde ja auch damit gedroht, B-/C-Waffen Angriffe mit Nuklearwaffen zu vergelten. 
Man muss sowas halt immer aussprechen weil es sonst jemanden in einem Hinterzimmer gibt, der solche Annahmen trifft und wenn er dann noch jemanden findet der diese Meinung teilt, dann wirds problematisch.

Die Theorie eines begrenzten nuklearen Schlagabtauschs ist definitiv noch nicht gestorben - wobei man sie längst hätte beerdigen müssen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jain. Atommächte untereinander führen seltener Kriege, d.h. aber nicht, dass es insgesamt weniger Krieg gegeben hätte.


Es hat Kriege in einzelnen Regionen/Ländern gegeben und gibt sie immer noch. Auch Stellvertreter Kriege an denen sich die Großmächte nur indirekt beteiligen.
Aber keine so großen Kriege die fast über den ganzen Globus ausgetragen werden. Wo wirklich viele Länder drin verwickelt sind. Also keine Weltkriege.
Ohne Atomwaffen hätte es die bestimmt schon längst wieder gegeben.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Oktober 2020)

Texas sperrt Dutzende Wahllokale - zugunsten von Donald Trump
					

Wenige Wochen vor der US-Wahl streicht Texas massiv seine Wahllokale zusammen. Vor allem in Großstädten könnte das die Stimmabgabe erschweren. Das Manöver spielt Trump in die Hände.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Hachja, in Weißrussland oder der Türkei hat man sich an solche Moves ja schon einigermaßen gewöhnt...


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Texas sperrt Dutzende Wahllokale - zugunsten von Donald Trump
> 
> 
> Wenige Wochen vor der US-Wahl streicht Texas massiv seine Wahllokale zusammen. Vor allem in Großstädten könnte das die Stimmabgabe erschweren. Das Manöver spielt Trump in die Hände.
> ...



Das ist doch vollkommen normal in den USA, vorallem in Staaten die von Republikanern geführt werden. Zudem kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso die Wahl an einem Arbeitstag statt finden muss, in einem Land wo es kaum Arbeiterrechte gibt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=al3qY8ZMHEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpamjJtXqFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Darüber wie Trump es schaft so wenig Steuern zu bezahlen.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28yrkIzVXys:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wer einmal Atomwaffen hat tut sich schwer diese abzugeben, v.a. wenn er nicht Teil eines Bündnisses ist.



Nach dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion besaß die Ukraine Atomwaffen. Diese hat sie abgegeben und bekam dafür die Zusage von Russland und den USA, dass ihr Staatsgebiet unantastbar bleiben wird.
Hätte die Ukraine die Atomwaffen behalten, wäre die Krim noch ukrainisch? Wer weiß.



Andrej schrieb:


> Zudem kann ich nicht verstehen, wieso die Wahl an einem Arbeitstag statt finden muss, in einem Land wo es kaum Arbeiterrechte gibt.



Das hat historische Gründe. Am Wochenende wurde nie gewählt, weil das Wochenende der Familie und dem Glauben gehört -- man ging ja sonntags in die Kirche.
Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das ein Gesetz von 1800 keine Ahnung, als weder Frauen noch Schwarze wählen durften.


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat historische Gründe. Am Wochenende wurde nie gewählt, weil das Wochenende der Familie und dem Glauben gehört -- man ging ja sonntags in die Kirche.
> Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das ein Gesetz von 1800 keine Ahnung, als weder Frauen noch Schwarze wählen durften



Auch in Deutschland ging man in die Kirche und trotzdem geht man Sonntags wählen. Wenn etwas einen großteil der Wähler daran hindert an der Wahl teil zu nehmen, dann muss es beseitigt werden. Ich habe schon gehört, dass jemand vorgeschlagen hat, diesen Tag zum Feiertag zu machen. Wenn die Amis so stolz auf ihre Demokratie sind, dann können sie diese auch feuern und wählen gehen. Nur haben die ja meisten keine Auswahl!


----------



## Sparanus (2. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau, der Richter wird niemals für seinen Präsidenten stimmen, der ihn in diese Position gebracht hat.


Welchen Vorteil haben die Richter denn jetzt noch zu Trump zu halten, wenn sie einmal in ihrer Position sind? Ach ja gar keine. 


Andrej schrieb:


> moderner Panzer.


Was? Nein 
Der Abrams ist nicht wirklich modern. Man will jetzt erst modernisieren. 


Btw
Abtreibungen
Eben eine Abtreibungsbefürworterin gehört, von den Grünen. 
Es sei menschenverachtend Frauen zu zwingen sich beraten zu lassen und 3 Tage Wartezeit zu verlangen. 
Meine Güte, man kann ja selbst gegen sowas sein, aber der Ton sagt eher, dass die Frau nicht besser ist als ihre Gegner. 
Quelle: LdN Podcast von heute


----------



## Andrej (2. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was? Nein
> Der Abrams ist nicht wirklich modern. Man will jetzt erst modernisieren.


Der Panzer ist besser als alles was Russland, China oder andere Staaten haben. Varallem hat sich der Panzer bewehrt in vielen Kriegen und man hat 4000 von ihnen. Wan nützt es wenn Russland 10 T-14 Armata Panzer hat, wenn alle anderen T-72 sind und viele nichtmal modernesiert. Vorallem bin ich mir über die Elektronik in russischen Panzern sehr unsicher, ob die überhaupt etwas taugt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Abtreibungen
> Eben eine Abtreibungsbefürworterin gehört, von den Grünen.
> Es sei menschenverachtend Frauen zu zwingen sich beraten zu lassen und 3 Tage Wartezeit zu verlangen.
> ...



Und genau aus diesem Grund habe ich alles was oben steht zur Abtreibung geschrieben. Wenn Abtreibung zu einfach gemacht wir, wird sich so Mancheine/r nicht mehr um Verhütung und andere Dinge kümmern, weil sie ja einfach "on demand" abtreiben können.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2020)

> Nach Angaben seines Leibarztes wurde Trump eine Dosis eines Antikörper-Cocktails verabreicht - eine experimentelle Behandlungsmethode. Zudem nehme er Zink, Vitamin D, das Magenmittel Famotidin, das Schlafhormon Melatonin und Aspirin ein. Er weise Ermüdungserscheinungen auf, sei aber guter Dinge. Zu First Lady Melania dagegen hieß es, ihr gehe es weiterhin gut und sie habe lediglich einen leichten Husten und Kopfschmerzen. US-Medien berichteten, Trump habe Fieber gehabt.


Quelle: Trump wird in Militärklinik behandelt

Da tut er einen fast schon wieder Leid.

Edit: Was ich aber nicht verstehe ist, warum er ein Schlafhormon einnimmt, wenn er Ermüdungserscheinungen hat?
Irgendetwas passt da ja nicht mit den Angaben. 

Aspirin macht Sinn weil das auch eine blutverdünnende Wirkung hat.


----------



## Eckism (3. Oktober 2020)

Es ist Zeit, Desinfektionsmittel in der Blutbahn zu testen, Donald...


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Der Panzer ist besser als alles was Russland, China oder andere Staaten haben.


Ähm nein definitiv nicht.  Auch wir haben bessere Panzer als den Abrams.


----------



## Poulton (3. Oktober 2020)

Und inwieweit schützen Leopard 2, Abrahams oder irgendein Russenpanzer gegen Corona bzw. haben mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## hoffgang (3. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nach dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion besaß die Ukraine Atomwaffen. Diese hat sie abgegeben und bekam dafür die Zusage von Russland und den USA, dass ihr Staatsgebiet unantastbar bleiben wird.
> Hätte die Ukraine die Atomwaffen behalten, wäre die Krim noch ukrainisch? Wer weiß.



Andere Voraussetzungen. Das waren Atomwaffen der UDSSR, nicht der Ukraine per se und die Ukraine hatte zum damaligen Zeitpunkt weder Verwendung, noch Ressourcen für das auf dem Staatsgebiet stationierte Arsenal.

Bislang hat kein Land eigens entwickelte Atomwaffen vollständig abgerüstet.



Andrej schrieb:


> Das ist doch vollkommen normal in den USA, vorallem in Staaten die von Republikanern geführt werden.



Bananenrepublik halt.


----------



## muadib (3. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Trump wird in Militärklinik behandelt
> 
> Da tut er einen fast schon wieder Leid.
> 
> ...



Das arme Virus. Ich hoffe es erholt sich bald von der Trump-Infektion.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. Oktober 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Achja, und Guantanamo hat er übrigens auch nicht geschlossen - also wofür hat er den Nobelpreis nochmal bekommen ?



Für die Hot Dog Bestellung ins Weiße Haus für 45000 Euro vermutlich.  
Aber Trump verteidigen? Näh, das mieft mittlerweile, der ist trotz der Kriege der 10 mal schlechtere Präsident als Obama und den empfand ich schon zum kotzen.
Trump hat mittlerweile so viel Verträge eingerissen, dass das Jahre dauert um es wieder halbwegs vernünftig hinzubekommen. 


Whispercat schrieb:


> ... das Trump es immerhin hinbekommen hat das die zwei immerhin aufgehört haben sich jede Woche mit der gegenseitigen atomaren Vernichtung zu drohen und miteinander reden überhaupt zu einer Option wurde ?



Gerdet wurde vorher auch schon, das ist keine Leistung.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Ja, ist tatsächlich erstaunlich was der olle Trump und der "Tochter besteigende" Bubi alles so zustande bringen :
> 
> https://www.blick.ch/news/ausland/t...he-emirate-schliessen-frieden-id16041708.html



Auch nur, weil sie sich gegen einen gemeinsamen Feind, den Iran stellen, zudem waren die Annäherungen schon lange vor Trump. Trump ist insgesamt gesehen der schlechteste Präsident aller Zeiten.
Und nur weil er nicht zum erlauchten Pädosumpf dazugehört, sondern nur zum Halbpädosumpf über Epstein, spricht ihn das auch nicht frei. Der Mann hat bisher zu 95% nur Mist produziert und seinen Narzismus ausgelebt.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Bislang hat kein Land eigens entwickelte Atomwaffen vollständig abgerüstet.


Das stimmt nicht 








						Atommacht – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Lernt man sowas beim Heer nicht?


----------



## Poulton (3. Oktober 2020)

Und täglich grüßt das pädophile Murmeltier...


----------



## hoffgang (4. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jain. Südafrika lässt 1991 seine Atomwaffen demontieren, das Staatssystem ist jedoch da bereits am Scheitern weil interne Proteste der Schwarzen Bevölkerung bereits vor diesem Termin das Regime zu Zugeständnissen gezwungen hatten.
In dem Fall helfen Nuklearwaffen dem Regime halt nicht beim Überleben, im Gegenteil, Sie stehen diesem Ziel entgegen, auch weil es im Grunde keinen gleichwertigen externen Gegner gibt den man abschrecken will (zumal - wie soll das funktionieren wenn niemand weiß, dass die Bombe dort existiert).


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Jain


Nichts Jain
Selbst entwickelt, selbst abgerüstet und es ist damals wie heute der selbe Staat. Außerdem geschah das ganze vor den freien Wahlen. 
Deine Erklärung ist richtig, die zitierte Aussage trotzdem falsch.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nichts Jain
> Selbst entwickelt, selbst abgerüstet und es ist damals wie heute der selbe Staat. Außerdem geschah das ganze vor den freien Wahlen.
> Deine Erklärung ist richtig, die zitierte Aussage trotzdem falsch.



 
Man versucht hier in aller Kürze und für jeden Leser verständlich das Theorem hinter nuklearer Aufrüstung samt damit verbundener Probleme zu beschreiben und du willst klugscheißen?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2020)

Du hast eine falsche Aussage getätigt, ich hab sie korrigiert und du hast das wieder relativiert.


----------



## hoffgang (4. Oktober 2020)

Klassisch Luftwaffe... mit denen kannste halt keinen Krieg gewinnen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2020)

Du musst meine Vorurteile über Charlies nicht noch bestätigen


----------



## acc (4. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat historische Gründe. Am Wochenende wurde nie gewählt, weil das Wochenende der Familie und dem Glauben gehört -- man ging ja sonntags in die Kirche.
> Wenn ich nicht irre, ist das ein Gesetz von 1800 keine Ahnung, als weder Frauen noch Schwarze wählen durften.



das mit dem sonntag bezweifle ich mal, um die zeit war der sonntag für den "pöbel" ein ganz normaler arbeitstag. der hatte weder am sonntag noch am dienstag grossartig zeit, ins wahllokal zu gehen. ist in den usa selbst heutzutage nicht anders, diese fixierung auf den sonntag als arbeitsfrei für soviele wie möglich gibt es da einfach nicht.


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2020)

acc schrieb:


> das mit dem sonntag bezweifle ich mal, um die zeit war der sonntag für den "pöbel" ein ganz normaler arbeitstag.



Vor 150 Jahren waren die USA religiöser als der Vatikan. Natürlich fiel der Sonntag aus und auch der Montag, denn damals musste man lange reisen und niemand sollte am Sonntag anfangen zu reisen.
Und da mittwochs Märkte anstanden, fiel die Wahl auf Dienstag.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab' das zwar nicht beim Heer gelernt, aber meines Wissens hat der südafrikanische Staat seine Kernwaffen nicht selbst entwickelt, sondern Muster erworben und diese dann nachgebaut. Ist zwar Erbsenzählerei, aber wer hat denn damit angefangen, hm? 

Und der südafrikanische Staat, der die Abrüstung vollzogen hat, teilt sich mit dem, der nukleare Aufrüstung betreiben hat, lediglich das Staatsgebiet. Insofern hat Hoffgang schon recht, denn das Apartheid-Regime hätte sich *niemals* von seinen Kernwaffen getrennt. Dafür brauchte es den Systemwechsel.

(Angeblich haben die alten Machthaber ja sogar versucht, die Details ihres Atomprogramms vor ihren Nachfolgern zu verstecken, weil sie aufgrund deren politischer Agenda sehr genau wussten, dass die das Ganze einstampfen würden und darauf hofften, mittelfristig wieder an die Macht zu kommen.)


----------



## Sparanus (4. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich hab' das zwar nicht beim Heer gelernt, aber meines Wissens hat der südafrikanische Staat seine Kernwaffen nicht selbst entwickelt, sondern Muster erworben und diese dann nachgebaut.


Im ingenieurtechnischen Sinne schon selbst entwickelt, das ist natürlich was anderes als auf dem selben Stand anzufangen wie vor dem Manhattan Projekt.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ist zwar Erbsenzählerei, aber wer hat denn damit angefangen, hm?


Na das ganze dient ja nur dem Erkenntnisgewinn und es geht nicht ums Ego.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und der südafrikanische Staat, der die Abrüstung vollzogen hat, teilt sich mit dem, der nukleare Aufrüstung betreiben hat, lediglich das Staatsgebiet.


Sagt wer?
Diese Auffassung hab ich bisher nicht gefunden, hast du Quellen?
Der Systemwechsel alleine reicht dafür nicht.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dafür brauchte es den Systemwechsel.


1991 als die Waffen zerstört wurden war zwar Wechselstimmung mit neuem Präsidenten,
aber er kam aus der selben Partei wie sein Vorgänger.


----------



## geisi2 (5. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Trump zettelt einfach so Wirtschaftskriege mit China und der EU an und du wunderst dich, wenn uns deren Arbeitsplätze nicht interessieren? Ist klar. Ignoriert man halt wieder den Fakt, das Trump mit "America First" angetreten ist ironischerweise, sämtliche Organisationen lähmt, die in diesen Fragen als Schiedsgericht dienen könnten, z.b. die WTO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das meine ich ernsthaft. Ich habe mir genügend selbst angehört um mir eine Meinung zu bilden im Gegensatz zu dir.
Ansonsten soll ich was mit dir argumentieren? Headlines der "Qualitätspresse"?
Und wie von den "großen" Vorbildern abgekupfert versuchst du nicht mal geschickt die Dame billig zu diffamieren.


Threshold schrieb:


> Sie liefert gute Argumente und Fakten?
> Herrlicher Schenkelklopfer.


Kommt da noch was? Nicht mal Fake Diffamierungsartikel über Owens?
Oder wenigstens irgendwas nachgeplappert aus dem CNN/MSNBC und Co Archiv der "Fakten"?
Nein?  Das nenn ich dann mal nen Schenkelklopfer...


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2020)

"Wahnsinn" - Kritik an Trumps Ausfahrt

Da hat er "Winke Winke" gemacht.


----------



## hoffgang (5. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Das meine ich ernsthaft. Ich habe mir genügend selbst angehört um mir eine Meinung zu bilden im Gegensatz zu dir.
> Ansonsten soll ich was mit dir argumentieren? Headlines der "Qualitätspresse"?
> Und wie von den "großen" Vorbildern abgekupfert versuchst du nicht mal geschickt die Dame billig zu diffamieren.



Tja und du schaffst es nicht mal nach so langer Zeit zu erkennen, dass diese Dame weder objektiv ist, noch Fakten darstellt. Etwas für das ich keine 5 Minuten gebraucht habe. Es ist doch lächerlich wenn du jemanden "objektiv" benennst und das erste was man von der Person findet ist "Soros bezahlt BLM Proteste".

Wie hart kann man denn bitte in einer Filterblase feststecken.


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Kommt da noch was? Nicht mal Fake Diffamierungsartikel über Owens?
> Oder wenigstens irgendwas nachgeplappert aus dem CNN/MSNBC und Co Archiv der "Fakten"?
> Nein? Das nenn ich dann mal nen Schenkelklopfer...



Echt jetzt?
Die Frau leugnet den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel, der inzwischen wissenschaftlich besser belegt ist als die Quantenphysik.
Und dann redest du davon, dass sie Fakten liefert? Sie erkennt ja nicht mal Fakten an, wenn man sie ihr auf den Kopf schlägt. Die Frau ist ja lächerlich.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da hat er "Winke Winke" gemacht.


Bitte dazu Queen "The Show must go on" einspielen


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frau leugnet den Menschen gemachten Klimawandel


Schuld ist der, der die Menschen gemacht hat. Weiß doch jeder.


----------



## RyzA (5. Oktober 2020)

Trump geht es schon scheinbar besser: Trump ist zurück im Wahlkampf-Modus
und ist fleissig am twittern.
Wenn es nach ihm geht würde er wohl schnellstmöglich wieder ins weiße Haus einziehen.


----------



## Mahoy (5. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im ingenieurtechnischen Sinne schon selbst entwickelt, das ist natürlich was anderes als auf dem selben Stand anzufangen wie vor dem Manhattan Projekt.



Selbst gebaut ja, selbst entwickelt nicht.

Der Bau von Kernwaffen ist von der Technik her auch gar nicht so kompliziert, schwierig ist die Beschaffung des spaltbaren Materials und die Feinabstimmung für eine saubere Reaktion. Daher ja auch die Sorge, die entsprechenden Daten oder gar ein nachbaufähiges Muster würden in die Hände sogenannter Schurkenstaaten gelangen.



> Sagt wer?
> Diese Auffassung hab ich bisher nicht gefunden, hast du Quellen?



Das sage ich und zwar auf Basis eines politwissenschaftlichen Konsens: Mit Ende des Apartheid-Regimes wurden de facto sämtliche Entscheidungsträger und mit diesen die gesamte innen- und außenpolitische Ausrichtung Südafrikas umgekrempelt.

Interessehalber gefragt: Wo hast du gegenteilige Auffassungen wahrgenommen?



> Der Systemwechsel alleine reicht dafür nicht.



Selbstverständlich genügt das; das ist sogar der Knackpunkt. Es sei denn, man versteht "Staat" ausschließlich als Kurzform von "Staatsgebiet", was normalerweise legitim ist, hier aber nicht greift, weil das Territorium keine Richtungsentscheidungen wie zum Beispiel die über Auf- und Abrüstung trifft. Das machen Menschen, Parteien und Institutionen.



> 1991 als die Waffen zerstört wurden war zwar Wechselstimmung mit neuem Präsidenten,
> aber er kam aus der selben Partei wie sein Vorgänger.



Daraus, dass der neuen Regierung der volle Umfang des südafrikanischen Kernwaffenprogramms erst 1993 bekannt wurde, kann man ersehen, wie die Situation tatsächlich aussah. Fakt ist: Mit Fortbestand der Apartheid wäre es nicht zur Abrüstung gekommen. Für so etwas braucht es eine grundsätzliche ideologische Neuausrichtung, wie zum Beispiel die, dass Südafrika sich vorher als isolierter Staat "weißer Vorherrschaft" nuklear bewaffnen wollte, während es nach Ende der Apartheid eher darum ging, eben diese Isolation auch durch Abrüstung des (übrigens sehr überschaubaren) Arsenals aufzuheben.

Sehr gut zusammengefasst, wie ich finde:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				







__





						Südafrika trennte sich von Atomwaffen, 03.07.2008 (Friedensratschlag)
					





					www.ag-friedensforschung.de


----------



## Andrej (5. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst gebaut ja, selbst entwickelt nicht.
> Der Bau von Kernwaffen ist von der Technik her auch gar nicht so kompliziert, schwierig ist die Beschaffung des spaltbaren Materials und die Feinabstimmung für eine saubere Reaktion. Daher ja auch die Sorge, die entsprechenden Daten oder gar ein nachbaufähiges Muster würden in die Hände sogenannter Schurkenstaaten gelangen.



Es gab mal eine Seite vor fast 20 Jahren, wo der Bau von unterschiedlichen Sprängsetzen beschrieben wurde und auch der Atombombe mit Zeichnungen usw.. Ob das Ganze echt war, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen. Dort stand, dass sogar ein mittelklassiger Physikstudent eine bauen könnte. Er muss halt nur an das Material kommen.

*Zurück zu Trump*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UzzugWwv4-M:0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich haben wir solch gravierende Probleme, daß es weltweit ein Unding ist überhaupt noch Geld für Waffen zu verschwenden. Umwelt ist dabei ja auch noch ein Thema.
Daher muß die Bestrebung immer sein, soweit wie möglich zu reduzieren.
Die Ausgaben für Waffen können so hoch sein, daß es ausreichen würde mit diesem Geld ein Problem zu beseitigen das den Grund gab diese Waffen anzuschaffen. Zu den Waffen gehören natürlich auch die Truppen und sonstige Einrichtungen.
Das setzt voraus, daß sich die Erkenntnis durchsetzt mit Waffen werden selten Probleme gelöst, eher neue produziert.
Geschichte wiederholt sich natürlich öfter in abgewandelter Form, da bestimmte Mechanismen heute wie vor 100 Jahren existieren. Da sind wir nicht sehr weit gekommen.
Manches hat sich gewandelt, statt einzumarschieren führt man teilweise eine Auseinandersetzung mit finanziellen Mitteln oder Sanktionen.
Folgende Armut, Hunger, fehlende med. Versorgung, Arbeitslosigkeit usw können in beiden Fällen die gleichen sein. Besonders perfide, Spekulation mit Lebensmitteln. Hier kann man wirklich Hunger, Krankheit und Tod sehen aufgrund von gierigem Gewinnstreben von Menschen, die eigentlich gar kein zusätzliches Vermögen mehr benötigen.


----------



## Tekkla (5. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wenn Abtreibung zu einfach gemacht wir, wird sich so Mancheine/r nicht mehr um Verhütung und andere Dinge kümmern, weil sie ja einfach "on demand" abtreiben können.


Eine sehr gewagte These das ist, zumal eine Abtreibung selbst "nur" mit Medikamenten nebst körperlichen auch immer seelische Problem mit sich bringt. Die Frau, die auf Verhütung pfeifft und regelmäßig Kinder zur Welt geht, gehört eher zur Kategorie erzkonservativ und/oder religiöskonservativ. Und die treiben nicht "on Demand" ab. Btw ist Verhütung ein Kümmern von beiden Seiten. Wenn man es genau betrachtet und ehrlich ist, dann ist es sogar eher Männersache, aber denen sind die Nebenwirkungen ja zu unangenehm.

So ganz nebenbei: Kein Kerl hat darüber zu befinden was eine Frau mit ihrem Körper anzustellen hat und was nicht. Mann kann darüber mitdiskutieren, wenn sie ihn zu einer Diskussion einlädt. Aber grundsätzlich hat Mann da ersteinmal nichts zu melden.

Sorry für's OT, aber so was kann ich nicht unkommentiert lassen.


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja und du schaffst es nicht mal nach so langer Zeit zu erkennen, dass diese Dame weder objektiv ist, noch Fakten darstellt. Etwas für das ich keine 5 Minuten gebraucht habe. Es ist doch lächerlich wenn du jemanden "objektiv" benennst und das erste was man von der Person findet ist "Soros bezahlt BLM Proteste".
> 
> Wie hart kann man denn bitte in einer Filterblase feststecken.


Ach so bei Owens kannst du das erkennen rennst aber sonst im medialen Blindflug durch die Gegend.
Meinung gebildet nach einer kurzen Google Suche? Reden/Debatten ohne Fake News Pressekommentare angesehen? 
Andere Meinungen blocken mittels ignore?
Und dann kommst du allen ernstes mit der Filterblase an?

Und jetzt nicht direkt auf deinen Beitrag bezogen....
Biden wird als Heilsbringer gefeiert den man Wählen muss...glaubt man dem deutschen Qualitätsjouralismus, CNN MSNBC und Co...
Dann kann sich ja jeder selbst mal die Gaffes von Biden reinziehen, seine Aussetzer und Grabschereien und vor allem für was er die letzten 47 Jahre gestanden hat und bei welchen Gesetzen er so mitgewirkt hat.

Aber wozu...man hat ja seinen Spiegel oder seine Zeit. Die wird gelesen und man fühlt sich umfassend und seriös informiert. Siehe Proud Boys...
Man könnte sich die Unruhen und Plünderungen mal genauer ansehen die seit Monaten anhalten. Von wem gehen die aus? Wer fordert unter Bedrohung das man sich gefälligst an BLM zu beteiligen hat?
Jup da wiederholt sich Geschichte...das Anti in AntiFa ist schon mehr als ironisch.
Ich kann neben Owens noch Tim Pool empfehlen^^


----------



## Don-71 (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach so bei Owens kannst du das erkennen rennst aber sonst im medialen Blindflug durch die Gegend.
> Meinung gebildet nach einer kurzen Google Suche? Reden/Debatten ohne Fake News Pressekommentare angesehen?
> Andere Meinungen blocken mittels ignore?
> Und dann kommst du allen ernstes mit der Filterblase an?
> ...



Zum niederknien diese Informationsdichte aus dem Trump Lager!

Man muss sich nur die einschlägigen Polls mit A oder A+ Rating anschauen, plus was so alles passiert im Land.
Die Ausschreitungen fanden in genau drei Städten statt und beschädigt wurden *einzelne Straßenzüge, *da war in der Hausbesetzerszene in Berlin und Hamburg in den 80er und 90er bei weitem mehr los, gegen 1.Mai "Aufmärsche" im gleichen Zeitraum sind das eher Schülerveranstaltungen, leider mit Schnellfeuerwaffen auf der republikanischen Seite.

So sehr sich ja die Republikaner und Trump über RGBs Tot freuen, manchmal ist der Arm von Toten sehr sehr lang, vor allen dingen wenn sie Ikonen der Gesellschaft waren, und Trump leidet gerade unter drei Dingen.
1. Die Bevölkerung über 65 ist auf grund von Corona  und seiner abstoßenden Art von 40% (2016 für die Demokraten) auf 65% für Biden (Demokraten) gewechselt.
2.  Frauen sind von 48% 2016 für die Demokraten, mittlerweile zu 59% zu den Demokraten gewechselt, auf grund von Trumps Stil und RGBs Tot.
3. Die Wahlbeteiligung 2016 war einer der niedrigsten der Geschichte in den USA, weil Hillary Clinton einfach unbeliebt war und die Demokraten nicht mobilisieren konnte, das hat aber der Tot der kleinen Dame zur Vollendung geschafft, weil jetzt geht es nicht mehr um Biden, sondern nur noch darum, das Trump weg muss und das eint die Demokraten mehr als es Hillary Clinton jemals konnte!


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ach so bei Owens kannst du das erkennen rennst aber sonst im medialen Blindflug durch die Gegend.
> Meinung gebildet nach einer kurzen Google Suche? Reden/Debatten ohne Fake News Pressekommentare angesehen?
> Andere Meinungen blocken mittels ignore?
> Und dann kommst du allen ernstes mit der Filterblase an?



Nun, bei Owens hats nicht mehr gebraucht als eine kurze Google Suche, ich versteh nicht, was so komplex daran sein soll die Frau als Verbreitungsorgan von VT zu erkennen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Biden wird als Heilsbringer gefeiert den man Wählen muss...glaubt man dem deutschen Qualitätsjouralismus, CNN MSNBC und Co...
> Dann kann sich ja jeder selbst mal die Gaffes von Biden reinziehen, seine Aussetzer und Grabschereien und vor allem für was er die letzten 47 Jahre gestanden hat und bei welchen Gesetzen er so mitgewirkt hat.



Du sprichst von Objektivität und bringst sowas...
Biden soll nur aus einem Grund gewählt werden: Eine zweite Amtszeit von Trump zu verhindern. Denn egal was die hübsche Owens Dir ins Ohr flüstert, das wäre sehr sehr schlecht für ca. 99,9% der Menschheit wenn es zu Trump II käme.

Aber, du schaffst es ja nichtmal beide Kandidaten objektiv zu bewerten. Biden hat also Aussetzer und grapscht?
Oh Really? Cofeve & "grab them by the pussy" anyone? Stormy Daniels sagt Dir was? Trumps Unwissenheit - "aba die Kurden haben uns in der Normandie ja nicht unterstützt", oder Atombomben auf Hurricanes werfen, oder, oder, oder.
Nach deinen Maßstäben hätte Trump niemals Präsident werden dürfen...

Objektivität... da kommt mir ja vor Lachen der Kaffee aus der Nase.


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Zum niederknien diese Informationsdichte aus dem Trump Lager!
> 
> Man muss sich nur die einschlägigen Polls mit A oder A+ Rating anschauen, plus was so alles passiert im Land.
> Die Ausschreitungen fanden in genau drei Städten statt und beschädigt wurden *einzelne Straßenzüge, *da war in der Hausbesetzerszene in Berlin und Hamburg in den 80er und 90er bei weitem mehr los, gegen 1.Mai "Aufmärsche" im gleichen Zeitraum sind das eher Schülerveranstaltungen, leider mit Schnellfeuerwaffen auf der republikanischen Seite.
> ...


Ahh jetzt  kommt wieder das Lager....man muss ja den Gegenüber brandmarken! 

Ist das mit den 3 Städten dein Ernst und den einzelnen Strassenzügen? Geh noch mal recherchieren.


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=usa+riots+looting
		



			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=usa+riots+looting+suburbs
		


Wenn du dabei bist...schau genau hin mit welchen Mitteln ud Methoden normale Bürger bedroht werden nur weil sie keine BLM Parolen brüllen und nicht die Faust heben wollen (früher Hand heute Faust) 
Oder generell wie mit Menschen umgegangen wird die nur eine andere Meinung haben (siehe Twitter) oder nur einen MAGA Hut tragen. 

Und wie neutral die Mainstream -Presse zeigt folgendes Beispiel...was wäre bei MSNBC und CNN los gewesen wäre der Satz von Trump gekommen. 








						Biden tells voters 'you ain't black' if you're still deciding between him and Trump – video
					

Joe Biden has been criticised after saying, 'If you have a problem figuring out whether you’re for me or Trump, then you ain’t black'. The former vice-president made the comment in an interview with Charlamagne tha God, a co-host of the radio show 'The Breakfast Club'.




					www.theguardian.com
				



" 'You’ve got more questions?' Biden replied. 'Well I tell you what, if you have a problem figuring out whether you’re for me or Trump, then you ain’t black.' He said Charlamagne and voters should 'take a look at my record, man!' "
Oder wenn Trump seinem Sohn so viele Türen geöffnet hätte wie Joe Biden seinem Sohn Hunter Biden.
Aber klar das hatte natürlich gar nichts damit zu tun das Biden sen. Vizepräsident war. Hunter ist einfach gut als "Businessman". 

Aber seine Bilanz ist wirklich SUPER...nur ein kleines Beispiel...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AsaQm0qP71M:85

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ganz toll gemacht Joe...47 Jahre eine Erfolgsstory zum nachlesen. 
Man kann nur hoffen das Gestalten wie Pelosi, Schumer, Biden, Schiff, Harris nicht an die Macht kommen...


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ahh jetzt  kommt wieder das Lager....man muss ja den Gegenüber brandmarken!


Kein Brandmarken. Nur die natürliche Reaktion eines liberalen Menschen auf die Sichtweisen eines Trumpeltierfans.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ist das mit den 3 Städten dein Ernst und den einzelnen Strassenzügen? Geh noch mal recherchieren.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=usa+riots+looting
> ...


So ist das nunmal in Staaten, die so kaputt sind, dass die Hemmschwelle zu solchen Taten derart niedrig ist. Das wäre auch unter einem demokratischen Obama so passiert. Sowas ist immer eine Ausdruck von Staatsversagen über viele Jahre.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Wenn du dabei bist...schau genau hin mit welchen Mitteln ud Methoden normale Bürger bedroht werden nur weil sie keine BLM Parolen brüllen und nicht die Faust heben wollen (früher Hand heute Faust)
> Oder generell wie mit Menschen umgegangen wird die nur eine andere Meinung haben (siehe Twitter) oder nur einen MAGA Hut tragen.


Das Tragen dieses Hutes steht für Trump. Dieser hat sich in den letzten Jahren als ein sehr polarisierender und auch beleidigender Mensch dargestellt. Das Verhalten gegenüber den Trumpfans ist im übertragenen Sinn also eine Reaktion auf das Trumpeltier. Wenn du wen anklagen willst, dann klopfe mal an die Tür im Oval Office.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Und wie neutral die Mainstream -Presse zeigt folgendes Beispiel...was wäre bei MSNBC und CNN los gewesen wäre der Satz von Trump gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil es aus Trumps Mund auch absurd gewesen wäre. Was Biden da sagt ist doch nichts weiter als: Wenn du dunkle Haut hast und trotzdem noch Trump wählen willst, dann ist dein Opportunismus größer als deine Hautfarbe.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Oder wenn Trump seinem Sohn so viele Türen geöffnet hätte wie Joe Biden seinem Sohn Hunter Biden.
> Aber klar das hatte natürlich gar nichts damit zu tun das Biden sen. Vizepräsident war. Hunter ist einfach gut als "Businessman".


Trump hat seine Kinder samt Anhang komplett mit Jobs in der Regierung versorgt. Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht!?


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Oder wenn Trump seinem Sohn so viele Türen geöffnet hätte wie Joe Biden seinem Sohn Hunter Biden.





Ah es ist so lustig mit Dir.
Da darf der Trumpsche Schwiegersohn ohne jegliche Ahnung und Erfahrung mal eben den Nahost Friedensplan ausarbeiten - der natürlich grandiose scheitert, und der Präsident erpresst mal eben die Ukraine, aber Hunter Biden riecht nach Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft.

Ach und übrigens, meinst du mit Trump seinem Sohn vllt denjenigen, der das Familiengeschäft weiterführt, also u.a. den Teil bei dem der Secret Service Agenten in Hotels unterbringt die Trump gehören und so der Steuerzahler indirekt der Familie des Präsidenten dafür Geld gibt, dass dessen staatliche Schutzmannschaft nächtigen kann?
Oder meintest du vllt, das Trump seinen absolut nicht qualifizierten Kindern Zugang zu Staatsführern aus aller Welt verschafft?


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nun, bei Owens hats nicht mehr gebraucht als eine kurze Google Suche, ich versteh nicht, was so komplex daran sein soll die Frau als Verbreitungsorgan von VT zu erkennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das ist genau dein Problem...und wenn es für dich zu komplex ist Debatten mit einer Owens zu lauschen...da könnte man ja fast Mitleid bekommen. Ich verstehe auch nicht was daran komplex sein soll...
Was bleibt ist deine Google Suche und einfach mal wieder die VT Karte zu zücken.

Ich bin nicht objektiv...mag sein aber das Beispiel treibt mir gleich den Kaffee durch die Nase.
Auf der einen Seite gibt es genügend Grapscher Videos von Biden auf der anderen Seite die Aussage eines Porno Stars...schön das du so objektiv bist. Und gabs da nicht was mit Frauen und sex. Belästigung rund um Biden? 

Kritik an Trump gibt es schon genügend...Biden wird nicht (fast) kritisiert. Siehe Mainstream Medien bei uns oder in den USA.  Und Biden hat viele Jahrzehnte bewiesen was er für eine Nullnummer ist, neben den ganzen Lügen. Aber seis drum ich spiele die "Biden Zahlen Karte" gegen die dummen Aussagen die Trump so in seiner Amtszeit getätigt hat.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ja das ist genau dein Problem...und wenn es für dich zu komplex ist Debatten mit einer Owens zu lauschen...da könnte man ja fast Mitleid bekommen. Ich verstehe auch nicht was daran komplex sein soll...


Oh nein, nichts an der Dame ist komplex. Weder ihre Argumentationsführung, noch ihre Position. Das ist sehr einfach gehalten, Zielgruppenorientiert halt. Es ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung.




geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht objektiv...mag sein aber das Beispiel treibt mir gleich den Kaffee durch die Nase.
> Auf der einen Seite gibt es genügend Grapscher Videos von Biden auf der anderen Seite die Aussage eines Porno Stars...schön das du so objektiv bist. Und gabs da nicht was mit Frauen und sex. Belästigung rund um Biden?



I say again: Warum stört dich das bei Trump nicht? Hast du 2015 dasselbe über Trump geschrieben oder war das damals kein Thema weil "Hillarys Emails!!!!!!!"



geisi2 schrieb:


> Kritik an Trump gibt es schon genügend...Biden wird nicht (fast) kritisiert. Siehe Mainstream Medien bei uns oder in den USA.  Und Biden hat viele Jahrzehnte bewiesen was er für eine Nullnummer ist, neben den ganzen Lügen. Aber seis drum ich spiele die "Biden Zahlen Karte" gegen die dummen Aussagen die Trump so in seiner Amtszeit getätigt hat.



Naja, selbst in 47 Jahren hat Biden nicht soviel Mist gebaut wie Trump in 3 1/2... Da müsste Biden nochmal 47 Jahre in öffentlicher Position dranhängen und es wird noch immer nicht reichen.

Oder einfach mal andersrum.
Kannst du in seit 2016 eine Trumpsche Erfolgsstory benennen? Eine einzige in dem Meer aus Fehlschlägen? Und mir dann mal erklären warum Trump eine zweite Amtszeit bekommen sollte?


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ah es ist so lustig mit Dir.
> Da darf der Trumpsche Schwiegersohn ohne jegliche Ahnung und Erfahrung mal eben den Nahost Friedensplan ausarbeiten - der natürlich grandiose scheitert, und der Präsident erpresst mal eben die Ukraine, aber Hunter Biden riecht nach Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft.
> 
> Ach und übrigens, meinst du mit Trump seinem Sohn vllt denjenigen, der das Familiengeschäft weiterführt, also u.a. den Teil bei dem der Secret Service Agenten in Hotels unterbringt die Trump gehören und so der Steuerzahler indirekt der Familie des Präsidenten dafür Geld gibt, dass dessen staatliche Schutzmannschaft nächtigen kann?
> Oder meintest du vllt, das Trump seinen absolut nicht qualifizierten Kindern Zugang zu Staatsführern aus aller Welt verschafft?


Wie nennst du dann sowas?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnIPw_Who7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Tausche solid gegen corrupt....

 Im übrigen ist die Trump-Ukraine Erpressung eine schöne VT. Ich habe mir die Anhörungen z.T. komplett reingezogen.
Hier wird das Ganze aus juristischer Sicht beleuchtet


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=viva+frei+impeachment
		

Rausgekommen ist nichts greifbares bzw. es war ein "ich habe gehört" Fest.

Aber schön das du das Beispiel für eine unvoreingenommene Presse genannt hast. 
Im Fall Biden bleibt als Fakt das ein Staatsanwalt wg Biden gefeuert wurde weil er zufällig die schmierige Firma die H.Biden für keinerlei Leistung bezahlt hat untersuchen wollte mit klar erpresserischen Mitteln und nicht wie bei Trump auf "hörensagen" zurückgegriffen wurde sondern die Aussage klar von Biden selbst kommt. 
"I am leavin in 6 hours and if the prosecutor is not fired you not getting the money."
Dagegen stehen die Aussagen zweier Staatschefs und Zeugen die nichts aus erster Hand zu berichten hatten.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

Auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen: Warum nur ist Dir all das, was du Biden vorwirfst, bei Trump vollkommen egal.
Warum ignoriest du, das Trump in seiner Präsidentschaft, nichts erreicht und sehr sehr viel mit seinem dicken Hintern eingerissen hat.

Du reitest auf Hunter Biden rum, ignorierst die komplette Vetternwirtschaft der Trumps. Bei Biden eine Katastrophe, bei Trump keiner Erwähnung wert. Dass es Festnahmen gab in der Ukraine Affäre - wird von Dir nicht erwähnt. Das Zeugen nicht ausgesagt haben - egal. 
Du wirfst Biden sexuelle Belästigung und "creepy" Verhalten vor... ignorierst dasselbe gegenüber Trump.

Was soll das alles?
Willst du Biden als Unheilsbringer brandmarken der die USA nicht führen könnte und in ein heilloses Chaos stürzen wird und die Welt gleich noch dazu?

Na dann hab ich irgendwie schlechte Nachrichten für dich, so im Rückblick auf die letzten 3 1/2 Jahre.


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Oder einfach mal andersrum.
> Kannst du in seit 2016 eine Trumpsche Erfolgsstory benennen? Eine einzige in dem Meer aus Fehlschlägen? Und mir dann mal erklären warum Trump eine zweite Amtszeit bekommen sollte?


Siehe Nominierungen zum Friedensnobelpreis...sogar mehrfach
Ansonsten halte ich persönlich einen Trump für weniger schlimm als die Demokraten und ihre Agenda.
Zudem gefällt mir das es endlich einen Gegenpol zu China gibt der dringend notwendig war. Zähle ich mal als Erfolg...

Ganz ehrlich 2015 hätte ich NIE daran geglaubt das Trump Präsident wird. Zumal mittlerweile so viel um Trump behauptet und gelogen wurde das sich die Balken biegen. Und warum sollte Biden eine Amtszeit bekommen? Ja ich weis weil Trump das böse 

Ich hatte mich bis dahin auch wenig mit US Politik im Detail auseinandergesetzt und dachte wie viele hier das Obama und seine Partei "die Guten" wären ums kurz auszudrücken. Kein Wunder bei der hervorragenden Berichterstattung damals wie heute.

Indoktrination ist anscheinend auch bei dir das Zauberwort. Haste aber gut von den Leitmedien und Politik übernommen
" *Indoktrination* (lateinisch _doctrina_ ‚Belehrung‘) ist eine besonders vehemente, keinen Widerspruch und keine Diskussion zulassende Belehrung. Dies geschieht durch gezielte Manipulation von Menschen durch gesteuerte Auswahl von Informationen, um ideologische Absichten durchzusetzen oder Kritik auszuschalten. "

Du schaust dir eine Owens nicht an, willst nicht diskutieren sondern genau was? Auch sonst kommt recht wenig bis 
Die Definition von *Indoktrination* passt da finde ich recht gut.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Siehe Nominierungen zum Friedensnobelpreis...sogar mehrfach



Muahhahahaahaha
Klar, wenn man von Leugnern des Menschengemachten Klimawandels und EU Skeptikern zum Friedensnobelpreis vorgeschlagen wird, dann ist das sicher ein Erfolg.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ansonsten halte ich persönlich einen Trump für weniger schlimm als die Demokraten und ihre Agenda.



Kurze Frage, was ist bitte an einer landesweiten Gesundheitsversorgung und höheren Unternehmenssteuern auszusetzen? Du lebst nicht zufällig in den USA, oder? Was halt extrem lustig wäre, wenn du in Deutschland die Vorteile z.b. einer staatlichen Krankenversicherung genießen würdest, welche in den USA, dank der Republikaner, noch immer in den Kinderschuhen steckt.
Aber ja, unter den Demokraten werden die USA sicher zu China 2.0, hat Genosse Obama ja bereits in Aussicht gestellt.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Zudem gefällt mir das es endlich einen Gegenpol zu China gibt der dringend notwendig war. Zähle ich mal als Erfolg...


Oh und das ist wessen Idee gewesen?








						As U.S. Looks to Asia, It Sees China Everywhere (Published 2011)
					

In his visit to Australia on Wednesday, President Obama will announce plans to use Darwin as a new center of military operations, as it seeks to reassert itself in Asia.




					www.nytimes.com
				



Klassischer Fall von viel Meinung und wenig Ahnung.
Strategic Shift to Asia in 2012... https://archive.defense.gov/news/defense_strategic_guidance.pdf



geisi2 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich bis dahin auch wenig mit US Politik im Detail auseinandergesetzt


Dann würd ich das mal nachholen statt mir VT reinzuziehen. Denn gelinde gesagt, hast du leider keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Zudem gefällt mir das es endlich einen Gegenpol zu China gibt der dringend notwendig war. Zähle ich mal als Erfolg...


Es gab einen Gegenpol. Nannte sich  TPP. Band allesamt - außer China - in eine Freihandelszone ein. War Trump nicht great genug. Aktuell bilden die USA jedenfalls keinen Gegenpol. Die USA sind abhängig von China. So wie wir kapitalistischen Staaten allesamt vom "billigen" China als unsere Werkbank abhängig sind. Das ist ein systemisches Wirtschaftsproblem, was von den Politikern lange Zeit zu gunsten von "Märkten" und Industrie gefördert wurde.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich halte Biden ja auch nicht für den optimalen Kandidaten.
Aber wer kann Trump denn noch toppen? Noch schlechter als er geht es ja wohl nicht.
Ich kenne keinen US-Präsidenten (zumindest die, welche ich in meinem Leben mitbekommen habe), welcher schlechter als Trump war.
Und einige davon waren mit wirklich unsymphatisch. Z.B. die Bush-Kriegstreiber.
Aber die haben sich rational verhalten. Trump ist unberechenbar.


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr mich zu wiederholen: Warum nur ist Dir all das, was du Biden vorwirfst, bei Trump vollkommen egal.
> Warum ignoriest du, das Trump in seiner Präsidentschaft, nichts erreicht und sehr sehr viel mit seinem dicken Hintern eingerissen hat.
> 
> Du reitest auf Hunter Biden rum, ignorierst die komplette Vetternwirtschaft der Trumps. Bei Biden eine Katastrophe, bei Trump keiner Erwähnung wert. Dass es Festnahmen gab in der Ukraine Affäre - wird von Dir nicht erwähnt. Das Zeugen nicht ausgesagt haben - egal.
> ...


Lass deine Behauptungen wenn es um meine Meinung geht. Ich ignorier da gar nichts. Zumal man das schön umdrehen kann aber das merkst du vor lauter Ideologie und Hass auf Trump anscheinend nicht mehr. 

Du wirfst Trump sexuelle Belästigung vor... ignorierst dasselbe gegenüber Biden.
Im Prinzip ignorierst du alles bei Biden. Was soll das? 

"Warum ignoriest du, das Trump in seiner Präsidentschaft, nichts erreicht und sehr sehr viel mit seinem dicken Hintern eingerissen hat."
Mach dich mal schlau was Trump versprochen hat, was er umgesetzt hat und wer mit Klauen und Zähnen versucht hat  zu blockieren und alles daran zu setzen das Trump immer der Depp ist. Ich bin sicher kein Trump Fanatiker und auch kein Fan nur geht es mir gehörig auf die Nerven wenn so einseitig kritisiert und berichtet wird und wenn so deutlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Im Prinzip geht es wirklich nur um das kleinere Übel und das sehe ich in Trump.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> "Warum ignoriest du, das Trump in seiner Präsidentschaft, nichts erreicht und sehr sehr viel mit seinem dicken Hintern eingerissen hat."
> Mach dich mal schlau was Trump versprochen hat, was er umgesetzt hat und wer mit Klauen und Zähnen versucht hat  zu blockieren und alles daran zu setzen das Trump immer der Depp ist.


Als erstes hat er nach seiner Amtseinführung das Klimaabkommen seitens der USA gekündigt.
Dann hat er die von Obama eingeführte Krankenversicherung wieder abgeschafft.
Die Kurden im Stich gelassen, indem sich die USA komplett aus Syrien zurückgezogen haben.
Scheinbar ein Friedensabkommen zwischen Israel und den arabischen Emiraten hergestellt, aber dabei die Palästinenser im Stich gelassen und den Iran weiter in die Ecke gedrängt.
Sich im Corona-Krisenmanagment etliche Fehltritte geleistet und nicht auf die Berater gehört.
Damit ist er auch für die hohe Zahl an Infizierten und Toten in seinem Land mit verantwortlich.
Spaltung des Landes durch polarisierende Aussagen.
Unzählige nachweisbare Lügen.

Das fällt mir so spontan ein. Es gibt sicherlich noch einiges mehr.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Du wirfst Trump sexuelle Belästigung vor... ignorierst dasselbe gegenüber Biden.
> Im Prinzip ignorierst du alles bei Biden. Was soll das?



Das ist falsch.
Ich habe Trump als schlechtesten Präsidenten aller Zeiten, der nichts erreicht hat, dargestellt. DU hast die "aba Biden hat Hillary komisch geknuddelt" Karte ausgepackt. Wenn DU dieses "Argument" hier einbringen willst, dann musst DU dir vorwerfen lassen auf dem Trumpschen Auge blind zu sein.

Meine Meinung zu Biden wurde hier bislang nur in einer Form geäußert: Ein schlechterer Präsident als Trump kann er nicht werden. 



geisi2 schrieb:


> "Warum ignoriest du, das Trump in seiner Präsidentschaft, nichts erreicht und sehr sehr viel mit seinem dicken Hintern eingerissen hat."
> Mach dich mal schlau was Trump versprochen hat, was er umgesetzt hat und wer mit Klauen und Zähnen versucht hat  zu blockieren und alles daran zu setzen das Trump immer der Depp ist. Ich bin sicher kein Trump Fanatiker und auch kein Fan nur geht es mir gehörig auf die Nerven wenn so einseitig kritisiert und berichtet wird und wenn so deutlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Im Prinzip geht es wirklich nur um das kleinere Übel und das sehe ich in Trump.



Doof halt, dass Trump in beiden Kammern des Kongresses zu Beginn seiner Amtszeit die Mehrheit hatte und nichts geschissen bekam. Dann übernehmen die Demokraten eine der Kammern und das Geheule über "aba die blockieren meine Mauer" geht los. 
Die Wahl im Repräsentantenhaus war im November 2018, Trump ist jedoch seit 20. Januar 2017 Präsident. Das sind knapp 2 Jahre machtlose Opposition und das einzige was man hört ist das Geheule von wegen seine Gesetze würden blockiert.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> "Warum ignoriest du, das Trump in seiner Präsidentschaft, nichts erreicht und sehr sehr viel mit seinem dicken Hintern eingerissen hat."
> Mach dich mal schlau was Trump versprochen hat, was er umgesetzt hat und wer mit Klauen und Zähnen versucht hat  zu blockieren und alles daran zu setzen das Trump immer der Depp ist. Ich bin sicher kein Trump Fanatiker und auch kein Fan nur geht es mir gehörig auf die Nerven wenn so einseitig kritisiert und berichtet wird und wenn so deutlich mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Im Prinzip geht es wirklich nur um das kleinere Übel und das sehe ich in Trump.


Dazu ein Blick aus der Schweiz auf Trump. Und die NZZ gilt nicht gerade als Trump unkritisch.








						Trumps Wahlversprechen analysiert mit Martin Naville - NZZ Akzent
					

Der US-Präsident habe getan, was er vor vier Jahren versprochen habe, sagt seine Wählerschaft. Martin Naville, Chef der Handelskammer Schweiz - USA, stimmt weitestgehend zu. Ein Blick zurück auf Trumps Amtszeit.




					www.nzz.ch


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Es gab einen Gegenpol. Nannte sich  TPP. Band allesamt - außer China - in eine Freihandelszone ein. War Trump nicht great genug. Aktuell bilden die USA jedenfalls keinen Gegenpol. Die USA sind abhängig von China. So wie wir kapitalistischen Staaten allesamt vom "billigen" China als unsere Werkbank abhängig sind. Das ist ein systemisches Wirtschaftsproblem, was von den Politikern lange Zeit zu gunsten von "Märkten" und Industrie gefördert wurde.


Richtig und das fällt uns jetzt auf die Füße. Wurde ja auch zu recht im Zuge der Pandemie festgestellt.
Ansonsten passiert rund um China momentan recht viel und ich würde die USA jetzt nicht als zahnlosen Papiertiger darstellen. Kann gut sein das TPP ein Fehler von Trump war aber mit TPP habe ich mich im Detail noch nicht auseinandergesetzt und kenne auch die Gründe von Trump nicht das er das nicht mitgetragen hat.

Warum sind wir so abhängig von China? Liegt vielleicht an unsereren Arschkriechern die zwar gegenüber  Russland wegen z.T. noch nicht mal bewiesenen Fällen gleich die Sanktionskeule auspacken wollen aber bei China gepflegt beide Augen zudrücken.


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Warum sind wir so abhängig von China? Liegt vielleicht an unsereren Arschkriechern die zwar gegenüber  Russland wegen z.T. noch nicht mal bewiesenen Fällen gleich die Sanktionskeule auspacken wollen aber bei China gepflegt beide Augen zudrücken.





Tekkla schrieb:


> So wie wir kapitalistischen Staaten allesamt vom "billigen" China als unsere Werkbank abhängig sind. Das ist ein systemisches Wirtschaftsproblem, was von den Politikern lange Zeit zu gunsten von "Märkten" und Industrie gefördert wurde.


Das hat rein gar nichts mit Arschkriechen zu tun. Hätte Russland das chinesische Potenzial, das Verhältnis zu Russland wäre ein ganz anderes. Unserem Wirtschaftssystem ist das politische System egal - solange man große Profite machen kann...


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> mehrfach



Jeder kann jeden für den Friedensnobelpreis vorschlagen.
Der olle Kohl wurde ebenfalls mehrfach vorgeschlagen. Edward Snowden wurde schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen.
Und den Friedensnobelpreis kann  man seit Arafat und Co. ja eh ins Klo kippen.


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Dann übernehmen die Demokraten eine der Kammern und das Geheule über "aba die blockieren meine Mauer" geht los.
> Die Wahl im Repräsentantenhaus war im November 2018, Trump ist jedoch seit 20. Januar 2017 Präsident. Das sind knapp 2 Jahre machtlose Opposition und das einzige was man hört ist das Geheule von wegen seine Gesetze würden blockiert.


Du meinst die Mauer oder Barriere oder Zaun? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6denkE_Cxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist falsch.
> DU hast die "aba Biden hat Hillary komisch geknuddelt" Karte ausgepackt. Wenn DU dieses "Argument" hier einbringen willst, dann musst DU dir vorwerfen lassen auf dem Trumpschen Auge blind zu sein.


Ähh ja klar war das einzige Argument und war auch komplett ohne Zusammenhang. Zumal seine geistigen Aussetzer noch dazukommen.
Mag sein das ich nachdem ich mich näher mit den netten Demokraten beschäftigt habe auf dem Trumpschen Auge schon etwas blind bin. Gilt das nicht auch für dich und das Demokratische Auge? Oder das Biden Auge?
Was kam denn so als Argument ausser "Trump muss weg egal wer ihn ersetzt" und "Die Menschheit leidet unter Trump und er hat wirklich GAR NICHTS richtig gemacht".  Nochmal die Frage: Was soll das?
Mich hat ja der hier verlinkte Podcast von NZZ doch etwas überrascht. Angehört?


Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder kann jeden für den Friedensnobelpreis vorschlagen.
> Der olle Kohl wurde ebenfalls mehrfach vorgeschlagen. Edward Snowden wurde schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen.
> Und den Friedensnobelpreis kann  man seit Arafat und Co. ja eh ins Klo kippen.


Es geht nicht um den blöden Preis den man seit Obama komplett vergessen kann sondern warum er vorgeschlagen wurde. Mir gefällt auch Trumps Nah Ost Politik da wesentlich besser als die eines Obama.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Mag sein das ich nachdem ich mich näher mit den netten Demokraten beschäftigt habe auf dem Trumpschen Auge schon etwas blind bin. Gilt das nicht auch für dich und das Demokratische Auge? Oder das Biden Auge?



Das ist eine vollkommen falsche Deduktion. Trump hat als Präsident absolut versagt und die Welt unsicherer gemacht.
Die Person Biden spielt hierbei keine Rolle, jeder der auf Berater & Experten hört - z.b. auf Infektiologen wie Dr. Fauci - wird seine Sache besser machen als das stable Genius.
Ich hätt auch lieber Bernie Sanders als Präsidentschaftskandidaten gesehen, auch schon 2015. Nur hat Trump einen negativen Impact auf die Sicherheitsinteressen Deutschlands, da bleibt wenig übrig als zu erkennen, Trump raus, Biden rein. Es gibt ganz andere Personen, die ich in den nächsten Jahren lieber als US Präsidenten sähe, aber darum geht es nunmal nicht. Es geht um die Wahl im November und da bleiben halt nur 2 übrig.

Wie oft hat Trump einfach nur auf sein Gefühl gehört und Experten als unwissend dargestellt. Wie oft sind daraus miese Entscheidungen getroffen worden. Siehe Abzug US Truppen aus Deutschland als Beispiel. Dass hier die Position der USA geschwächt werden scheint Trump weder zu verstehen, noch zu bemerken.

Wenn du MICH also fragst welchen der beiden grapschenden Herren ich lieber im Weißen Haus hätte, dann denjenigen der so vernünftig ist auf Dritte zu hören wenn diese von der Materie sehr sehr viel mehr Ahnung haben als man selbst.
Und der vllt nicht empfiehlt sich Infektionsmittel zu spritzen...



geisi2 schrieb:


> Was kam denn so als Argument ausser "Trump muss weg egal wer ihn ersetzt" und "Die Menschheit leidet unter Trump und er hat wirklich GAR NICHTS richtig gemacht".  Nochmal die Frage: Was soll das?


Gegenfrage, was stimmt denn deiner Meinung nach daran nicht? Ich hab genug Beispiele geliefert wie Trump die Welt unsicherer gemacht hat, er internationale Organisationen lahmlegt und Staaten & Bündnisse verprellt.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Mich hat ja der hier verlinkte Podcast von NZZ doch etwas überrascht. Angehört?


Ich hab keine Zeit für Videos oder Podcasts, ich brauch lesbares.


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um den blöden Preis den man seit Obama komplett vergessen kann sondern warum er vorgeschlagen wurde. Mir gefällt auch Trumps Nah Ost Politik da wesentlich besser als die eines Obama.



Die Amerikaner haben noch nie brauchbare Nahost Politik gemacht. Es geht immer nur um Interessen und weil eben viele Amerikaner jüdische Wurzeln haben, sind die Amerikaner immer eher Pro Israel eingestellt als anders.
Aber ein Friedensprozess funktioniert nur, wenn man alle Parteien auf Augenhöhe sieht und das ist bei Trump nicht der Fall. Eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## geisi2 (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Zeit für Videos oder Podcasts, ich brauch lesbares.


Wundert mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, erklärt aber vieles...
Schade...fand das Video auch ganz witzig und passend zum Thema...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGxbaxviRVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





hoffgang schrieb:


> Gegenfrage, was stimmt denn deiner Meinung nach daran nicht? Ich hab genug Beispiele geliefert wie Trump die Welt unsicherer gemacht hat, er internationale Organisationen lahmlegt und Staaten & Bündnisse verprellt.


Weil die Beispiele meistens der näheren Betrachtung nicht standhalten bzw die Beispiele auf Medienberichten beruhen die sich sehr schnell als "Lückenpresse", bewusste Manipulation oder schlicht Fake News herausstellen?

Nur ein kleines Beispiel für bewusste Manipulation: (nicht zum Thema ansich ist aber schön plakativ)
Putin und Erdogan schachern während Merkel und Macron verhandeln








						Wladimir Putin und Recep Tayyip Erdogan sprechen über Syrien und die Kurden
					

Die USA ziehen die Truppen aus Syrien ab. Kremlchef Putin wird daher bald den Kriegsverlauf bestimmen - am Mittwoch empfängt er den türkischen Präsidenten Erdogan. Hauptthema: Nordsyrien und die Kurden.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						EU-Gipfel: Merkel fordert große Kompromissbereitschaft der Mitgliedsländer
					

Ob es bei dem zweitägigen EU-Sondergipfel zu einer Einigung über das Billionenpaket kommt, ist weiter offen. Kanzlerin Merkel appellierte an die Mitgliedstaaten, aufeinander zuzugehen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Und dann gibt es noch die schönen Meinungsartikel...meistens auch sehr manipulativ geschrieben:








						US-Präsident verlässt Krankenhaus: Trump spielt den Corona-Bezwinger
					

Reflexion, Demut und Empathie? Sucht man bei Trump vergeblich. Das Coronavirus hat daran nichts geändert.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				



Am Ende ist das ein Herr Hubert Wetzel der halt auch eine Meinung hat. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger....


Threshold schrieb:


> Die Amerikaner haben noch nie brauchbare Nahost Politik gemacht. Es geht immer nur um Interessen und weil eben viele Amerikaner jüdische Wurzeln haben, sind die Amerikaner immer eher Pro Israel eingestellt als anders.
> Aber ein Friedensprozess funktioniert nur, wenn man alle Parteien auf Augenhöhe sieht und das ist bei Trump nicht der Fall. Eher im Gegenteil.


Bin ganz deiner Meinung, deswegen habe ich auch schon hier die Aussenpolitik der USA/EU scharf kritisiert. 
Ist es jetzt schon schlecht das der blanke Versuch unternommen wird die Situation zu deeskalieren anstatt wie Obama/Clinton zu forcieren? Oder ist das was Trump macht jetzt auch noch schlimmer als Krieg?


----------



## Threshold (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Am Ende ist das ein Herr Hubert Wetzel der halt auch eine Meinung hat. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger....



Steht doch da auch.
Es ist ein Kommentar und ein Kommentar ist eine Meinung.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Oder ist das was Trump macht jetzt auch noch schlimmer als Krieg?



Trump hat die Palästinenser außen vor gelassen und das geht nun mal nicht.
Man kann kritisieren, wie Israel überhaupt entstanden ist aber es ist nun mal so wie es heute ist und da muss man eine Lösung finden, die beide Seiten gut finden. Aktuell fördert Trump nur eine Seite und die andere Seite ist ihm völlig egal.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit Ende des Apartheid-Regimes wurden de facto sämtliche Entscheidungsträger und mit diesen die gesamte innen- und außenpolitische Ausrichtung Südafrikas umgekrempelt.


Der letzte Präsident der Apartheit war später Mandelas Vize.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Interessehalber gefragt: Wo hast du gegenteilige Auffassungen wahrgenommen?


Ähm deine Auffassung findet sich nirgends und ich hab viel gesucht.
Völkerrechtlich ist das immer noch ein und der selbe Staat, genau wie Deutschland von 1871 bis 1945 der selbe Staat war trotz 3 vollkommen verschiedener Systeme und erst die BRD ein neuer Staat und Rechtsnachfolger des DR war.
Begriffe wie "Rechtsnachfolger" findet man im Zusammenhang zu Südafrika aber überhaupt nicht.


----------



## hoffgang (6. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Wundert mich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht, erklärt aber vieles...



Was soll es denn erklären? Dass ich lieber Informationen als Text für mich aufnehme als meine Zeit sinnlos dem Takt eines Sprechers anzupassen? In der Zeit in der ich den Podcast gehört habe hätt ich das Transkript 3 mal lesen können. Same mit Videos. Zumal die allermeisten Youtube Videos sowieso nur eine Tonspur mit Stockfootage Bildern sind.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Weil die Beispiele meistens der näheren Betrachtung nicht standhalten bzw die Beispiele auf Medienberichten beruhen die sich sehr schnell als "Lückenpresse", bewusste Manipulation oder schlicht Fake News herausstellen?



Du willst also sagen, die von mir genannten Beispiele würden einer Überprüfung nicht standhalten?
- Dass Trump JCPOA verlassen hat und somit den Mittleren Osten in eine Krise gestürzt hat?
- Dass Trump nicht auf Experten hört und deshalb die Covid Krise in den USA stärker ausfällt als sie müsste?
- Dass Trump WHO / WTO und NATO blockiert bzw. schwächt?
- Dass Trumps Nordkorea Ausflüge nichts verbessert sondern eher verschlechtert haben?
- Dass Trump es einfach nicht schafft Rassismus und Hate Groups zu verurteilen und stattdessen nur laviert?

Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das alle sind die ich im Laufe dieses Threads schon genannt habe, aber da gibts nichts zu diskutieren, das ist weder Fake News noch Manipulation, sondern einfach das Ergebnis seines Handelns.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Bin ganz deiner Meinung, deswegen habe ich auch schon hier die Aussenpolitik der USA/EU scharf kritisiert.
> Ist es jetzt schon schlecht das der blanke Versuch unternommen wird die Situation zu deeskalieren anstatt wie Obama/Clinton zu forcieren? Oder ist das was Trump macht jetzt auch noch schlimmer als Krieg?



Ahja, die Verlegung der Botschaft & die Anerkennung des Siedlungsbaus im Westjordanland sind "deeskalierend".
Auch mal eine interessante Betrachtungsweise der Nahostpolitik Trumps.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das alle sind die ich im Laufe dieses Threads schon genannt habe, aber da gibts nichts zu diskutieren, das ist weder Fake News noch Manipulation, sondern einfach das Ergebnis seines Handelns.


Das sind bestimmt alles "alternative" Fakten.


----------



## Whispercat (6. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump hat die Palästinenser außen vor gelassen und das geht nun mal nicht.
> Man kann kritisieren, wie Israel überhaupt entstanden ist aber es ist nun mal so wie es heute ist und da muss man eine Lösung finden, die beide Seiten gut finden. Aktuell fördert Trump nur eine Seite und die andere Seite ist ihm völlig egal.



Achso nachdem die Palästinenser fast 100 Jahre niemanden gejuckt haben dürfen sie jetzt bei Trump als Argument herhalten ? Echt jetzt ? 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen, die von mir genannten Beispiele würden einer Überprüfung nicht standhalten?



Ist das eine Fangfrage ?



hoffgang schrieb:


> - Dass Trump JCPOA verlassen hat und somit den Mittleren Osten in eine Krise gestürzt hat?



Wieso führt der Iran etwa Krieg ? Droht er seinen Nachbarstaaten ? Macht sich der Iran aussenpolitisch sonst irgendwelcher Verbrechen schuldig ? Nein ? Dann würde ich gerne wissen wo das Problem ist. Achja, richtig da gibt es ja dieses eine Land über das man nichts sagen darf weil Antisemitismus und so, und das selber auf nem Arsch voll Atombomben hockt aber keine Kontrollen darüber zulässt. Und dieses eine Land das ständig seine Nachbarländer bombadiert heult jetzt über die bösen Mullahs ™  ? Joah, warum nicht. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> - Dass Trump nicht auf Experten hört und deshalb die Covid Krise in den USA stärker ausfällt als sie müsste?



Dafür gibt es immer noch nicht den geringsten Beweis abgesehen von einer lachhaften Studie mit dem Titel "wEnN TrUmP eInE WoChE fRüHeR rEaGiErt häTte". Und überhaupt wenn wir grade dabei sind, wenn grade eine Sache nicht positiv zu Corona beiträgt dann sind es in erster Linie die Massenaufläufe bei den Riots gegen die die Demokraten nichts unternehmen wollen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> - Dass Trump WHO / WTO und NATO blockiert bzw. schwächt?



Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Antwort was die WTO und NATO jemals nützliches geleistet haben. Achja, ich vergass, du hast mich ja geblockt. Achja, wenn wir grade beim Thema NATO sind, lustig fand ich übrigens auch die Aussage das es schlecht wäre weil Trump die in Deutschland stationierten Soldaten abziehen will weil .... ? Ja warum eigentlich ? Gegen wen oder was braucht Deutschland US Soldaten ?



hoffgang schrieb:


> - Dass Trumps Nordkorea Ausflüge nichts verbessert sondern eher verschlechtert haben?



Jo, das die zumindest miteinander reden ist eindeutig eine Verschlechterung. Von daher Fake News.



hoffgang schrieb:


> - Dass Trump es einfach nicht schafft Rassismus und Hate Groups zu verurteilen und stattdessen nur laviert?



Erstens mal kann man Trump wohl schlecht für das verantwortlich machen was in den letzten 150 Jahren in den USA falsch gelaufen ost, zweitens die Einzige "Hate Group" die in den Staaten momentan rumläuft und Städte verwüstet sind BLM samt ihrer Antifafreunde, und gegen die will Trump sehr wohl vorgehen ganz im Gegensatz zu Biden der sich bei der Präsidebatte nicht mal zu nem Statement gegen die Riots durchringen konnte. Von daher Fake News.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nichtmal sicher ob das alle sind die ich im Laufe dieses Threads schon genannt habe, aber da gibts nichts zu diskutieren, das ist weder Fake News noch Manipulation, sondern einfach das Ergebnis seines Handelns.



Apropo Fake News, ziehen wir uns stattdessen lieber den Typen rein der schon die Wahl 2016 korrekt vorhergesagt hat.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iz464xpRN5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gern geschehen


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2020)

Man kennt Orlt Arfa nicht, geht auf die Suche, wird wenig überrascht und wird wieder in der Vorstellung bestärkt aus welcher Richtung der Wind bei Whispercat durch die flatterige Hose pfeifft.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (7. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Da hat er "Winke Winke" gemacht.



In den Medien wird aber auch jeder Blödsinn kritisiert.
Die vorne tragen FP3 Masken, da kommt nichts durch.


----------



## geisi2 (7. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen, die von mir genannten Beispiele würden einer Überprüfung nicht standhalten?
> 1. Dass Trump JCPOA verlassen hat und somit den Mittleren Osten in eine Krise gestürzt hat?
> 2. Dass Trump nicht auf Experten hört und deshalb die Covid Krise in den USA stärker ausfällt als sie müsste?
> 3. Dass Trump WHO / WTO und NATO blockiert bzw. schwächt?
> ...


Ähh ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Das sollen Fakten sein?
Deswegen soll Trump unbedingt weg und durch einen Biden ersetzt werden?


Zu 1. Die Krise war schon lange da
Zu 2. Wie bei uns sind die  Gouverneure/Bürgermeister für die Maßnahmen zuständig, In New York z.B. wurden Covid Fälle in "Nursing Homes" untergebracht. Zu behaupten das Trump für die vielen Toten gerade in New York verantwortlich ist...zuviel Leitmedien konsumiert... aber klar am Ende ist Trump schuld....
Zu 3. Ist das schlecht? Ich halte zumindest die WHO auch für fragwürdig...
4. Ist das so? Ich behaupte mal das Gegenteil.
5. Stimmt leider auch nicht


			https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mcenany+condemn+trump
		

Da gibt es einiges zu diskutieren. Ich frag mich jetzt ernsthaft wie man sich so selbstsicher hinstellen kann und das als FAKTEN präsentiert.
Ich bring mal die einzige dem. Politikerin ins Spiel der ich nur Ansatzweise abnehme glaubwürdig zu sein.
Tulsi Gabbard. 

Weil unbequem wurde die lustig von den Leitmedien inkl. Clinton  durch den Dreck gezogen. In bester MAnier wie es bei uns auch gerne gemacht wird wenn jemand die "falsche Meinung oder Einstellung" hat.
WO wir wieder beim Thementitel "Geschichte wiederholt sich" wären...
Wie mit Meinungen und Kritik umgegangen wird ist wirklich ein Musterbeispiel welches Gedankengut bei den sog extremen Linken sowie den Leitmedien so vorherrscht...oder wie heisst es so schön, wenn man mit einem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigen 4 Finger auf einen selbst. Es hat schon was ironisch komisches wenn Faschisten ständig andere als Faschisten brandmarken und verurteilen wollen.


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> In den Medien wird aber auch jeder Blödsinn kritisiert.
> Die vorne tragen FP3 Masken, da kommt nichts durch.


Trotzdem ist es alleine schon von der Symbolwirkung unverantwortlich.
Auch das er sich im Auto  hat vor "seinen Fans" rumfahren lassen.


----------



## hoffgang (7. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ähh ist das wirklich dein Ernst? Das sollen Fakten sein?


Ja tatsächlich. Das sind Fakten. Das sind Resultate aus Trumps Handlung.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Zu 1. Die Krise war schon lange da



Bitte?
Wir hatten mit JCPOA ein funktionierendes Framework, alle, ALLE beteiligten Parteien haben erklärt, dass funktioniert. Jetzt kündigt Trump JCPOA, belegt den Iran mit neuen Sanktionen und am Golf kommt es seitdem mehrmals zu Eskalationen die sehr sehr eng an einem bewaffneten Konflikt vorbeischrammen.



geisi2 schrieb:


> Zu 2. Wie bei uns sind die  Gouverneure/Bürgermeister für die Maßnahmen zuständig, In New York z.B. wurden Covid Fälle in "Nursing Homes" untergebracht. Zu behaupten das Trump für die vielen Toten gerade in New York verantwortlich ist...zuviel Leitmedien konsumiert... aber klar am Ende ist Trump schuld....


Zuwenig Tests, lange Weigerung Masken zu empfehlen, geschweige denn ein Gesetz auf den Weg zu bringen, Fake News mit Desinfektionsmittel / Chloroquin, keine Anpassung der Einreisebestimmungen, kein Versuch eines einheitlichen Handelns...

Schon komisch dass Deutschland vergleichsweise sehr gut durch die Krise kommt, aber hey, die >200.000 Tote in den USA haben sicher nichts damit zu tun, dass der Präsident Covid Monatelang verharmlost hat.
Aber immer dran denken, wenn in den USA weniger getestet würde, dann gäbs auch weniger Fälle...



geisi2 schrieb:


> Zu 3. Ist das schlecht? Ich halte zumindest die WHO auch für fragwürdig...


Ja, das DU so denkst glaub ich gerne, es ist halt was selten dämlich in einer weltweiten Pandemie die Weltgesundheitsorganisation zu blockieren weil die Dinge sagt, die einem persönlich nicht passen. Doof halt, dass Trump die WHO Hilfe beim erstellen eines Covid Tests abgelehnt hat, das CDC hats nicht hingekriegt, Ergebnis, die USA hatten erst deutlich nach anderen Ländern einen zuverlässigen Test.




geisi2 schrieb:


> 4. Ist das so? Ich behaupte mal das Gegenteil.


Ah, ok, du siehst es als Verbesserung an, dass Nordkorea das Verbindungsbüro mit Südkorea gesprengt hat. Darfst du gerne behaupten, hält man dich halt für einen verblendeten Trump Fan. Aber hey, ist ja nicht so als hätte NK in 2020 wieder Raketen getestet.




geisi2 schrieb:


> 5. Stimmt leider auch nicht
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mcenany+condemn+trump


Wow, seine Sprecherin... toll... und warum kriegt er das bei der Debatte zur Präsidentschaftswahl nicht selbst hin? Er wird vom Moderator vor hunderten Millionen Zuschauern aufgefordert dies zu tun - und kriegt es nicht hin. Aber mich soll jetzt überzeugen, dass jemand Drittes erklärt, welche Haltung der Präsident habe...
Trump hat das nicht nach Charleston hinbekommen, er wird es auch jetzt nicht hinkriegen. Und warum? Weil das nunmal Teil seiner Wählerschaft ist.




geisi2 schrieb:


> Wie mit Meinungen und Kritik umgegangen wird ist wirklich ein Musterbeispiel welches Gedankengut bei den sog extremen Linken sowie den Leitmedien so vorherrscht...oder wie heisst es so schön, wenn man mit einem Finger auf andere zeigt, zeigen 4 Finger auf einen selbst. Es hat schon was ironisch komisches wenn Faschisten ständig andere als Faschisten brandmarken und verurteilen wollen.



Und was hat das damit zu tun, dass du bestenfalls alternative Fakten, schlechtesten falls gezielte Fehlinformation hier präsentierst? Dein Weltbild und dein Bild von Trump sind halt mal deutlich der Realität entrückt und statt mal daran zu arbeiten wenigstens zu erkennen was Wirklichkeit und was Filterblase ist kommst du mit diesem Faschismus Unfug.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Man kennt Orlt Arfa nicht, geht auf die Suche, wird wenig überrascht und wird wieder in der Vorstellung bestärkt aus welcher Richtung der Wind bei Whispercat durch die flatterige Hose pfeifft.



Naja, das wusste man spätestens seit der Acc hier im PegidaSprech gegen Flüchtlinge gehetzt hat. Deswegen, ab auf die Ignore und fertig.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Schon komisch dass Deutschland vergleichsweise sehr gut durch die Krise kommt, aber hey, die >200.000 Tote in den USA haben sicher nichts damit zu tun, dass der Präsident Covid Monatelang verharmlost hat.


Und das wider besseren Wissens mit voller Absicht. Man höre sich nur mal die Tonbandaufnahmen von Woodward an. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Naja, das wusste man spätestens seit der Acc hier im PegidaSprech gegen Flüchtlinge gehetzt hat. Deswegen, ab auf die Ignore und fertig.


Nö. Außer zum Selbschutz hilft das ja nicht. Man darf diese Leute nicht unwiedersprochen agieren lassen.


----------



## Poulton (7. Oktober 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Nö.


Dann hast du hier noch nicht viel gesehen.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2020)

Biden ist ebenso wenig ein Idealkandidat wie damals Mrs. Clinton, nur wieder einmal das kleinere Übel.
Mag ja sein, dass er langsam senil wird und über die Jahrzehnte ein paar seltsame Angewohnheiten entwickelt hat, aber an das, was Trump in vergleichbaren Kategorien an Sach- und Charakterschwächen auffährt, käme Biden nicht einmal dann heran, wenn auch nur ein Zehntel dessen stimmen würde, was das Altright/QAnon-Schwurbellager über ihn behauptet - und dabei die selbe Beweis- und Faktenabstinenz an den Tag legt wie deren Wunschkandidat.

Aber eines ist ja wohl mal klar: Am Ende des Tages würde sich auch der konservativste US-Bürger, müsste er sich entscheiden, lieber vom Biden am Haupthaar schnüffeln, als von Trump an die primären Geschlechtsteile greifen lassen. Außer vielleicht ein paar ganz harte Fetischisten und Melania, wobei diese auch schon häufiger öffentlich leicht säuerlich dreingeschaut hat, als wolle sie durchblicken lassen, dass sie es nur aus Geschäftsrücksichten mit Agent Orange aushält.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der letzte Präsident der Apartheit war später Mandelas Vize.



Der prominent ausgesprochenen Politik der inenrne Versöhnung wegen und somit aus Gründen der Staatsräson.

Ich verstehe auch gerade nicht, worauf du damit eigentlich hinaus willst, wenn nicht auf die Behauptung, das Apartheid-Regime hätte eigentlich schon lange mit der Abrüstung der bis dato intensiv im Geheimen betriebenen, bemüht und teilweise absurd (Stichwort: Bergbau durch Kernwaffensprengung) als rein zivil kommunizierten Kernwaffenprogramms geliebäugelt und das *rein zufällig* zum Regimewechsel umgesetzt. 



> Völkerrechtlich ist das immer noch ein und der selbe Staat, genau wie Deutschland von 1871 bis 1945 der selbe Staat war trotz 3 vollkommen verschiedener Systeme und erst die BRD ein neuer Staat und Rechtsnachfolger des DR war.
> Begriffe wie "Rechtsnachfolger" findet man im Zusammenhang zu Südafrika aber überhaupt nicht.



Es geht darum, wer die Entscheidungshoheit (hier: über die Nuklearpolitik) hat und was sachlich damit verbunden ist. Der Regimewechsel in der Sowjetunion führte beispielsweise nicht zum konsequenten Ab- und Rückbau des Kernwaffenarsenals. Dieses war allerdings 1.) auch weiterhin politisch gewollt, um Atommacht zu bleiben, hat 2.) eine nennenswerte Größe, die selbst einem gewollten Abbau vor praktische Probleme stellen würde und wurde 3.) mit immensem Aufwand und Kosten aufgebaut, die man nicht einfach mal eben negieren möchte, weil das nationale Selbstbild damit verknüpft ist.

Südafrika musste ein Arsenal von sechs (!) Sprengköpfen demontieren, die sie nichts selbst entwickelt hatten, politisch nicht mehr gewollt waren und, was man nicht vergessen sollte, von dem die Bevölkerung des eigenen Landes weitestgehend gar keine Ahnung hatte, bis *nach* der Abrüstung die ganze Angelegenheit publik wurde.


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dann hast du hier noch nicht viel gesehen.



What the f... Ist das ein Alter Ego der Flüsterkatze?


----------



## RyzA (7. Oktober 2020)

US-Wahl: So steht es in den Umfragen
Trump liegt wohl aktuell in den Umfragen hinter Biden. Aber das alleine hat nicht viel zu sagen.
Ich würde mir schon wünschen das Biden gewinnt, aber habe die Befürchtung das dem nicht so ist.
Und was wäre wenn Trump wirklich verliert? Würde er einfach sein Präsidenten-Amt niederlegen?
Würde er dem Kontrahenten einen Sieg zugestehen? Oder die Wahl anfechten? Wegen angeblichen Wahlbetrugs?
Wie auch immer die Wahl ausgehen wird, manchen Beobachter befürchten, das es sogar zu Unruhen und bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen kommen könnte.
Dazu noch die gegenwärtige Corona-Krise und das Land versinkt im Chaos.
Ich hoffe es mal nicht!


----------



## Tekkla (7. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> manchen Beobachter befürchten, das es sogar zu Unruhen und bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zuständen kommen könnte.


Das Land ist in weiten Teilen so im Arsch, dass das nicht mal was Verwunderliches wäre.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

Mein Tipp:
Die Sendung von Lanz vom Mittwoch in der Mediathek schauen.
Da war ein Trump Fan, Tina Chittom, die hat geschwurbelt. Meine Fresse., hab ich gelacht.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> Die Sendung von Lanz vom Mittwoch in der Mediathek schauen.
> Da war ein Trump Fan, Tina Chittom, die hat geschwurbelt. Meine Fresse., hab ich gelacht.


Ich weiß nicht was schlimmer war, die Frau, oder Lanz, welcher durchgehend den Eindruck erweckte, dass ihm das Gelaber am Arsch vorbei geht. Naja, Lanz eben. 

Würde mich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn das 'ne Schauspielerin oder so war, um die nötigen Quoten ranzukarren.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Regimewechsel in der Sowjetunion führte beispielsweise nicht zum konsequenten Ab- und Rückbau des Kernwaffenarsenals.


Welcher Regimewechsel? 
Die UdSSR gibt es nicht mehr, sie war ganz offiziell weg und hat nur einen Rechtsnachfolger, nämlich die russische Förderation. 

Die Aussage war, dass kein Staat bisher freiwillig seine Atomwaffen aufgegeben hat und diese Aussage ist durch Südafrika halt wiederlegt.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Welcher Regimewechsel?
> Die UdSSR gibt es nicht mehr, sie war ganz offiziell weg und hat nur einen Rechtsnachfolger, nämlich die russische Förderation.
> 
> Die Aussage war, dass kein Staat bisher freiwillig seine Atomwaffen aufgegeben hat und diese Aussage ist durch Südafrika halt wiederlegt.



Jetzt hast du deiner Meinung nach einen Erbsenzählerpunkt errungen, der aber irgendwie völlig überholt und unwichtig ist. Südafrika hatte und hat auch nie wirklich einen strategischen oder taktischen (Nachbarn) Gegner gehabt, der irgendwie das Land ernsthaft bedroht hat.

Nach dem was der Ukraine passiert ist, wird in den nächsten 100 Jahren nie wieder eine Atommacht (offen oder verdeckt) jemals seine Atomwaffen auf grund von Verträgen *ganz* abgeben, der Zug ist endgültig durch Putin abgefahren!

Und da das Thema Südafrika sehr wenig mit den USA zu tun hat, sollte dieses Thema nun auch gegessen sein.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Welcher Regimewechsel?
> Die UdSSR gibt es nicht mehr, sie war ganz offiziell weg und hat nur einen Rechtsnachfolger, nämlich die russische Förderation.



Ich denke, wir haben sehr unterschiedliche Vorstellungen des Staatsbegriffs. Es geht mir *nicht* um eine Rechtsnachfolge, weil auch eine Rechtsnachfolge keine Nuklearpolitik bestimmt.
Ein Staat besteht aus Staatsgebiet, Staatsvolk und seinen Institutionen. Für einen Richtungswechsel entscheidend sind lediglich die Teile eines Staatsgebildes, die tatsächlich Entscheidungen treffen können, also Menschen und von diesen gebildete Organisationen innerhalb des Staates.
Wenn du nach Rechtsfolge oder gar Territorium gehst, wird es sehr beliebig. Dann ist der ominöse Staatsbegriff ewig, sobald sich irgendwo bei irgendwem ein nationales Zusammengehörigkeitsgefühl einstellt.



> Die Aussage war, dass kein Staat bisher freiwillig seine Atomwaffen aufgegeben hat und diese Aussage ist durch Südafrika halt wiederlegt.



Wie gesagt, der südafrikanische Staat der Apartheid, der Kernwaffen wollte, ist nicht identisch mit dem, der diese nicht wollte. Nur weil der Regimewechsel dort ein langsamer und zum Ende vergleichsweise pfleglicher Vorgang war, kann man meines Erachtens nicht einfach behaupten, es wäre der selbe Staat. Dann wäre die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ja auch der selbe Staat wie die DDR oder das Deutsche Reich, was sie trotz bestehender Rechtsnachfolge, weiterhin agierenden Parteien und in den jeweiligen Nachfolgegebilden weiterhin politisch aktiven Einzelpersonen offenkundig *nicht* ist.

Diese unsere Meinungsverschiedenheit einmal außen vor, müsste ohnehin erst einmal geklärt werden, welchen Staatsbegriff Hoffgang im Hinterkopf hatte. Ich lehne mich mal ein Stück weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte, er meinte kontinuierlich fortbestehende Staaten, in denen ohne einschneidende Veränderungen entweder demokratisch oder vom großen Anführer beschlossen wird, mal eben abzurüsten. Also in etwas so, als ob das (egal ob kommunistische oder kapitalistische) Russland oder die (egal ob republikanisch oder demokratisch geführten) USA der gerade auf dem Chefsessel thronende Angehörige der Kim-Sippe in Nordkorea beschließen, die einmal aus erwogenen Gründen und unter beträchtlichen Einsatz entwickelte nukleare Macht ohne inneren oder äußeren Druck aufzugeben.
Und so etwas ist bisher tatsächlich nie vorgekommen.

Gut, man kann darüber streiten, ob die Abrüstung in Südafrika möglicherweise unabhängig von den inneren Umwälzungen erfolgte, immerhin wurde der Ausstieg vor dem offiziellen Ende der Apartheid beschlossen. Du hast damit einen validen Punkt eingebracht, den ich ziemlich stiefmütterlich behandelt habe.
ABER: Selbst dann fand das Ganze unter beträchtlichen Druck durch die und gleichzeitigem Ausschluss Südafrikas aus der internationalen Gemeinschaft statt, war also alles andere als *freiwillig*.
Auch damit wäre die Aussage erfüllt, dass sich kein Staat freiwillig von seinen Kernwaffen getrennt hätte.

Kurz, Südafrika erfüllt weder Hoffgang Parameter der "eigens entwickelten Atomwaffen" noch den von dir ergänzten der "freiwilligen Abrüstung". Was bleibt dann noch, um die ursprüngliche Aussage zu widerlegen?

Nebenbei bemerkt: Die Debatte, die wir hier führen, ist genau so, wie sie sein sollte, wenn man über Geschichte diskutiert. Alle bringen ihr Wissen und ihre Ansichten ein und selbst wenn wir auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner kommen sollten, ist dabei garantiert niemand dümmer geworden.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Oktober 2020)

Kennt ihr den Spruch: Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme? In diesem Falle wäre Südafrika genau das. Hier haben wir Umstände gesehen, die auf keinen anderen Atomwaffenstaat zutreffen, die sich in der Entwicklung sehr deutlich von diesen anderen Staaten abheben und nicht geeignet sind daraus Schlüsse zu ziehen, da andere Staaten erst dieselben Vorbedingungen erfüllen müssten.

An der eigentlichen These ändert SK garnichts. Eine Multipolare Welt ist keine stabile Welt, mehr Atommächte bringen weniger Sicherheit, wenngleich sich das Sicherheitsgefühl der Atommächte  möglicherweise erhöht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich denke, wir haben sehr unterschiedliche Vorstellungen des Staatsbegriffs.


Nein definitiv nicht, es geht um Kontinuität.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dann wäre die Bundesrepublik Deutschland ja auch der selbe Staat wie die DDR oder das Deutsche Reich, was sie trotz bestehender Rechtsnachfolge, weiterhin agierenden Parteien und in den jeweiligen Nachfolgegebilden weiterhin politisch aktiven Einzelpersonen offenkundig *nicht* ist.


Das Argument ist nicht valide.
DDR und BRD wurden ganz *explizit* als neuer Staat gegründet und die DDR ist ganz explizit der BRD beigetreten.
Meine Frage, ob Deutschland 1871 bis 1918, 1918 bis 1933 und 1933 bis 1945 für dich auch 3 unterschiedliche Staaten sind hast du vollkommen ignoriert!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Selbst dann fand das Ganze unter beträchtlichen Druck durch die und gleichzeitigem Ausschluss Südafrikas aus der internationalen Gemeinschaft statt, war also alles andere als *freiwillig*.


Jede politische Entscheidung wird von inneren und/oder äußeren Zwängen bestimmt.
Setzen wir jetzt auch nicht freiwillig auf Erneuerbare Energien? Der Planet zwingt uns ja auch dazu, wenn wir nicht überhitzen wollen.
Nein, man hätte alles so lassen können wie es ist und mit den Konsequenzen leben können. Diese Wahl hatte Südafrika.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch damit wäre die Aussage erfüllt, dass sich kein Staat freiwillig von seinen Kernwaffen getrennt hätte.


Nein, siehe oben.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Kennt ihr den Spruch: Keine Regel ohne Ausnahme?


Logisch betrachtet reicht ein Gegenbeispiel um eine Aussage als unwahr zu deklarieren. 





__





						History | South African Government
					






					www.gov.za
				





> In 1910, the Union of South Africa was created out of the Cape, Natal, Transvaal and Free State.


Das einzige mal, dass in dem Kontext des ganzen Staates von "Created" gesprochen wird.
Im Text wird die Apartheit auch als Ideologie bezeichnet, aber am Ende der Apartheit steht kein neuer Staat.
Da das die offizielle Seite von Südafrika ist kann man das wohl als eigene Ansicht dieses Staates sehen.


----------



## hoffgang (8. Oktober 2020)

Meine Güte bist du immer noch salty dass wie Charlies die besseren Hauspartys geschmissen haben...


----------



## Sparanus (8. Oktober 2020)

Jaja, ich hatte letztens das Fenster offen und über den ganzen Campus hat man um 23 Uhr laut "SpoSpoSpoSpo" gehört.

Ach ja am berühmtesten ist immer noch die Nacht der Acht


----------



## Don-71 (8. Oktober 2020)

Blondie kneift beim nächsten TV Duell, auf virtuell und mit Regeln hat er keinen Bock.


----------



## Threshold (8. Oktober 2020)

Klar, aufm Monitor kommt das Motzen und Meckern nicht so gut rüber.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar, aufm Monitor kommt das Motzen und Meckern nicht so gut rüber.



Eher permantes Lügen mit dem Verhalten eines ausrastenden und trotzköpfigen Sechjährigen.
Im englischen kann man das als dauer lügenden Bully übersetzen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Oktober 2020)

Die haben gestern bei "Maischberger" ein Video gezeigt, aus einer anderen Perspektive, vor dem weißen Haus und etwas vor dem regulären Auftritt. Da hat er gewartet bis es losgeht. Dort konnte man gut sehen wie er nach dem Treppen steigen richtig aus der Puste war. War immer nach Luft am ringen. Schade das ich das Video nicht auf YT gefunden habe. Sonst hätte ich das euch gezeigt. Das ist ein Schauspieler. Bloß keine Schwächen zeigen.
Und das Volk dazu aufrufen Corona auf die leichte Schulter zu nehmen.
Das ist eine Verhöhnung der ganzen Opfer.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2020)

Falls es sich jemand antun will, sehr harte Kost, eigentlich kann man von einem Irrren oder geistig Kranken sprechen, Trumps Interview von Gestern.








						President Trump’s first interview since coronavirus diagnosis
					

President Trump, in his first interview since his coronavirus diagnosis, told FOX Business’ Maria Bartiromo that he wouldn’t participate in a virtual debate and also discussed a range of topics from taxes to the Russia probe and stimulus talks.




					video.foxbusiness.com
				




Ich frage ich bloss, wenn er alles gegen Clinton, Biden und Obama in der Hand hat, warum er nicht zur Tat schreitet.

Wenn man sich das ganze Interview anhört, kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen, dass dieser Mann nur davon getrieben ist, Anerkennung zu bekommen, er bettelt darum, und das bestimmt sein ganzes Handeln und seine Aussagen. Nur leider liegen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, hier Galaxien zwischen Aussenwahrnehmung und Selbstreflexion/Wahrnehmung.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Falls es sich jemand antun will, sehr harte Kost, eigentlich kann man von einem Irrren oder geistig Kranken sprechen, Trumps Interview von Gestern.



10 Sekunden reingehört, zufällig die Stelle gefunden an der er sinngemäß sagt, er war sich bewusst, dass er irgendwann Covid bekommen würde, sich deswegen ja aber nicht abschotten könne als Präsident.

Kurzer Einwand meinerseits, als Oberbefehlshaber des US Militärs und letztendlich Verantwortlicher für die Aufrechterhaltung der Befehlskette der nuklearen Abschreckung, kann es sein, dass sich da jemand seiner Verantwortung nicht ganz bewusst ist? 
Nur so ein ganz klein wenig?


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Oktober 2020)

USA: Entführung von Gouverneurin geplant – sechs Festnahmen
					

Spätestens im Sommer sollen sie damit begonnen haben, die Tat zu planen: In den USA wurden sechs Männer festgenommen, weil sie Michigans Gouverneurin Gretchen Whitmer verschleppen wollten.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Was kommt noch.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Oktober 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> USA: Entführung von Gouverneurin geplant – sechs Festnahmen
> 
> 
> Spätestens im Sommer sollen sie damit begonnen haben, die Tat zu planen: In den USA wurden sechs Männer festgenommen, weil sie Michigans Gouverneurin Gretchen Whitmer verschleppen wollten.
> ...



Es sind sogar 13 Festnahmen und Trump hat sich sogleich zu Wort gemeldet und die Gouverneurin scharf kritisiert, warum sie sich bei ihm nicht bedankt hat, schließlich wäre das FBI eine Bundesbehörde und somit gebühre ihm der Dank dafür!

Er ist mittlerweile Geistig schon jenseits von böse, dabei war er es doch der Liberate Michigan gepostet hat und meinte die Milizen sollten stand back but stand stand by.
Aber er möchte, dass sich mögliche Opfer für die Arbeit des FBIs bei ihm persönlich bedanken......


----------



## Threshold (9. Oktober 2020)

Bei trump muss man eh aufpassen. Den letzten FBI Chef hat er ja noch gefeuert.
Wieso hat er ihn noch mal gefeuert? Ach ja, weil das FBI die Verstrickungen von Trump zu Russland untersuchte.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Oktober 2020)

Meine Güte, die USA sind an der Schwelle ein Land zu werden in dass die USA normalerweise einmarschieren würden...


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die USA sind an der Schwelle ein Land zu werden in dass die USA normalerweise einmarschieren würden...


Sind se schneller da...wunderbar


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die USA sind an der Schwelle ein Land zu werden in dass die USA normalerweise einmarschieren würden...


Jetzt müssen die USA bald aufpassen das es keinen Bürgerkrieg gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach dem was der Ukraine passiert ist, wird in den nächsten 100 Jahren nie wieder eine Atommacht (offen oder verdeckt) jemals seine Atomwaffen auf grund von Verträgen *ganz* abgeben, der Zug ist endgültig durch Putin abgefahren!



Die Ukraine (und andere USSR-Waffen-Erben) dürfte ein ziemliches Unikum bleiben. Kein anderer Staat dürfte ein derart schwaches konventionelles Militär und gleichzeitig Atomwaffen haben. Die Balance zwischen Abschreckung durch Kernwaffen und Gebietssicherung durch konventionelle Streitkräfte fällt dementsprechend bei allen anderen anders aus. Russland, die USA oder China könnten es sich sehr entspannt leisten, ihr Nukleararsenal abzurüsten und es würde trotzdem niemand einmarschieren. In Großbritannien, Frankreich ebenfalls nicht und Indien und Pakistan nicht mit dem Ergebniss dauerhafter Eroberung, wie durch russische Truppen in der Ukraine. Selbst Nordkorea und Isreal können ihr Staatsgebiet nachweislich sehr wirkungsvoll ohne Atomwaffen gegen Annektionsversuche schützen.

Auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass irgend jemand von denen mittelfristig über eine totale Abrüstung nachdenken wird: Mit dem Beispiel Urkaine hat das nichts zu tun. Das hat nur noch einmal unterstrichen, was der Vergleich von Irak und Nordkorea bereits in den 0er Jahren bewiesen hat - sich Atomwaffen zuzulegen lohnt sich für blockfreie Staaten. Aber es gibt an dieser Stelle keine Geschichte, die sich wiederholen könnte.

(Anm.: Ich könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen, dass Frankreich und/oder Großbritannien ihre Atomstreitkräfte zur Mitte des Jahrhunderts faktisch einmotten. Beide haben eben keinen Selbstschutzeffekt mehr dadurch und unterhalten nur dafür ein, auch aufgrund der winzigen Stückzahlen, reichlich teures U-Boot-Programm. Dessen Mittel wären in auch für die Krisenbewältigung einsetzbaren Streitkräften viel besser angelegt und wurden von Generation zu Generation massiv zusammengestrichen. Der nächste, logische Schritt wäre die Beschränkung ganz auf praktisch nutzlose Freifallbomben, die bei vorrausschauender Planung nur minimal Zusatzkosten bei der Jagdbomberflotte verursachen, denn die Lagerkosten für das Plutonium fallen unabhängig davon an, ob es nun in Bombenform lässt oder nicht. Frankreich soll Deutschland ja sogar schon mal die nukleare Teilhabe angeboten haben, in der Hoffnung so einen Teil der Kosten für die gesamte Force Frape abwälzen zu können (und hätte Merkel damals mitgedacht -oder sich allgemein hart gegen Atomwaffen ausgesprochen-, dann müssten wir jetzt keine F-18 in Trumpistan kaufen).




hoffgang schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die USA sind an der Schwelle ein Land zu werden in dass die USA normalerweise einmarschieren würden...



Wenn das so weiter geht, sind die USA in einem halben Jahr sogar auf dem Niveau eines Landes, aus dem die USA gerade abgezogen sind.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Meine Güte, die USA sind an der Schwelle ein Land zu werden in dass die USA normalerweise einmarschieren würden...



Wieso, laufen in den USA neuerdings demokratische Prozesse an, welche den wirtschaftlichen und geostrategischen Interessen der USA zuwiderlaufen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Oktober 2020)

Ja, tun sie. Vor kurzem wäre beinahe ein Sozialist zum Präsidentschaftskandidaten gekürt worden und wäre das erfolgt, hätte er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Wahl sogar gewonnen.


----------



## hoffgang (9. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, sind die USA in einem halben Jahr sogar auf dem Niveau eines Landes, aus dem die USA gerade abgezogen sind.



Also einige Ecken des Landes sehen halt wirklich aus wie der schlechte Abklatsch der Dritten Welt.


----------



## RyzA (9. Oktober 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wieso, laufen in den USA neuerdings demokratische Prozesse an, welche den wirtschaftlichen und geostrategischen Interessen der USA zuwiderlaufen?


Vielleicht weil Herr Trump den Durch -  bzw. Überblick verloren hat.


----------



## Andrej (12. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder kann jeden für den Friedensnobelpreis vorschlagen.
> Der olle Kohl wurde ebenfalls mehrfach vorgeschlagen. Edward Snowden wurde schon mehrfach vorgeschlagen.
> Und den Friedensnobelpreis kann  man seit Arafat und Co. ja eh ins Klo kippen.


Eigentlich seit Kissinger.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, tun sie. Vor kurzem wäre beinahe ein Sozialist zum Präsidentschaftskandidaten gekürt worden und wäre das erfolgt, hätte er mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit die Wahl sogar gewonnen.


Eigentlich ist Sandern nichts weiter als ein Sozialdemokrat. Also jetzt nicht wie die SPD, sondern zwischen Die Linke und SPD.
Viele seiner Unterstützer haben es auch kritisch gesehen, dass er sich immer wieder als Sozialist bezeichnete, was die US-Bürger eher mit der UdSSR und China assozieren - als mit Sweden, Norwege und Finnland.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iq1e8s-rZr4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es sind nur noch 2 Jahren, dann ist der Krieg in Afghanistan so alt, dass er sich in den USA Alkohol kaufen kann!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TXI1ZbNe1ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (12. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Geschichte wiederholt sich, diesmal die USA*


Themenklau ......

Hätte man auch einen anderen Titel....

egal......


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2020)

> * Taliban hoffen auf Wahlsieg Trumps*
> 
> Die Taliban begrüßten Trumps Ankündigung eines früheren Abzugs. Am Wochenende erklärten sie auch, ihn im Bemühen um eine Wiederwahl zum US-Präsidenten zu unterstützen. "Wir hoffen, dass er die Wahl gewinnt und die US-Militärpräsenz in Afghanistan abwickelt", sagte Taliban-Sprecher Sabihullah Mudschahid dem Sender CBS.
> 
> Der Sprecher von Trumps Wahlkampfteam, Tim Murtaugh, wies die Unterstützung der Miliz zurück. "Die Taliban sollten eigentlich wissen, dass der Präsident immer die Interessen der USA mit allen notwendigen Mitteln schützen wird."


 Quelle: 18 Tote bei Bombenanschlägen

Keine Wunder das die darauf hoffen. Damit sie in Afghanistan wieder die Kontrolle übernehmen und das Land weiter terrorisieren können. 20 Jahre Besatzung haben eigentlich 0 gebracht.
Das waren damals die größten Fehler der US-Regierung. In Afghanistan und im Irak einzumarschieren.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das waren damals die größten Fehler der US-Regierung. In Afghanistan und im Irak einzumarschieren.



Sie sind ohne einen Plan einmarschiert, was nach dem Einmarsch passieren soll.
Aber daran scheitern die Amerikaner ja immer und dessen Verbündete waren ja auch keine Leuchten.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das waren damals die größten Fehler der US-Regierung. In Afghanistan und im Irak einzumarschieren.



Hmm, ich widerspreche einfach mal.
Das WIE war entscheidend. Auf schnelle Lösungen hoffend, mit viel zu wenig Kräften und fragwürdigen Allianzen im Land konnten beide Operationen nur scheitern.

In Afghanistan gab es keine klare Strategie im Umgang mit den Taliban, man ist einmarschiert um Al Qaida zu fassen / aus Afghanistan zu vertreiben. Das hat man teilweise erreicht. Die Taliban waren den USA jahrelang vollkommen egal.

Im Irak hat man einfach so den kompletten Staatsapparat zerlegt. Polizei, Militär, Verwaltung. Alles was eine Baath Vergangenheit hatte kam weg. Kann man machen, dann muss man sich halt nicht wundern wenn es zu Aufständen kommt. Eine Bevölkerung die kein Wasser, Strom oder Sicherheit hat findet das halt nicht soo dolle.

Dazu noch die (saudämliche) Weigerung Nation Building zu betreiben und das Händchen für das beschissenste Timing aller Zeiten (Truppen aus dem einen ins andere Land genau dann zu verlegen wenns grad gar keine gute Idee ist), gewürzt mit einer Prise Blackwater & Konsorten, dem Geist von David Galula und schon hat man einen veritablen Fäkalieneintopf an dem die USA bis heute knabbern.

Beide Feldzüge kann man diesbezüglich aufdröseln, beide hätten anders laufen können (müssen).

Trumps Rolle hier ist relativ schwierig zu bewerten. Er hat imho recht wenig in beiden Konflikten getan, bzw. im Grunde keine Handschrift erkennen lassen. Es ist nicht unbedingt seine Schuld dass Afghanistan vor die Hunde geht, es ist aber auch nicht zu erkennen, was er im Rahmen einer Strategieänderung getan hat um das zu vermeiden.


----------



## RyzA (12. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm, ich widerspreche einfach mal.
> Das WIE war entscheidend. Auf schnelle Lösungen hoffend, mit viel zu wenig Kräften und fragwürdigen Allianzen im Land konnten beide Operationen nur scheitern.


In beiden Fällen wurden die Regionen destabilisiert.
Gebracht hat das alles gar nichts. Teilweise wurde es ja schlimmer. 
Der IS ist ja auch eine Folge davon.
Man hätte nur Luftangriffe gegen Taliban und Al Quaida fliegen sollen.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen wurden die Regionen destabilisiert.
> Gebracht hat das alles gar nichts. Teilweise wurde es ja schlimmer.
> Der IS ist ja auch eine Folge davon.



Das ist ja alles richtig und eine Folge der begangenen Fehler. 
In der Art und Weise wie man in beide Länder einmarschiert ist sind diese Fehler jedoch zu finden. Man kann drüber streiten ob Luftangriffe only oder sinnvolle Invasion (also es einfach richtig gemacht) besser gewesen wären, unstrittig ist, SO wars Mist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Man hätte nur Luftangriffe gegen Taliban und Al Quaida fliegen sollen.



Was aber nichts gebracht hätte. Die Russen haben sich ja in den 80er versucht und sind gescheitert,


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm, ich widerspreche einfach mal.
> Das WIE war entscheidend. Auf schnelle Lösungen hoffend, mit viel zu wenig Kräften und fragwürdigen Allianzen im Land konnten beide Operationen nur scheitern.
> 
> In Afghanistan gab es keine klare Strategie im Umgang mit den Taliban, man ist einmarschiert um Al Qaida zu fassen / aus Afghanistan zu vertreiben. Das hat man teilweise erreicht. Die Taliban waren den USA jahrelang vollkommen egal.
> ...



Bezüglich Afghanistan können wir gerne darüber reden, dass das WIE falsch war und man es anders hätte machen können, aber beim Thema Irak gibt es eigentlich keine zwei Meinungen.

Da war nicht bloß das wie, sondern die Invasion als ganzes nicht bloß falsch, sondern ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg.

Ein Verbrechen für das nie einer der Beteiligten verurteilt, geschweige den angeklagt wurde. So als hätte man aus dem Nürnberger Prozess nichts gelernt.

Und im Gegenzug versuchen die zwei Hauptkriegstreiber (USA und GB) bis heute einen Mann, der Verbrechen der US-Armee aufgedeckt hat, für den Rest seines Lebens einzusperren und das ganze unter voller Missachtung aller rechtlichen Grundsätze.


----------



## Andrej (12. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was aber nichts gebracht hätte. Die Russen haben sich ja in den 80er versucht und sind gescheitert,


Sie sind gescheitert, weil alle die Jenigen unterstützt haben, die sie nun selbst bekämpfen.
Die USA und der Westen scheiterten ohne dass den Freiheitskämpfern jemand von Außen half.

Natürlich ist es etwas vereinfacht und mit Fehlern, aber trotzdem witzig!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mD24Y0TX9UM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (12. Oktober 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bezüglich Afghanistan können wir gerne darüber reden, dass das WIE falsch war und man es anders hätte machen können, aber beim Thema Irak gibt es eigentlich keine zwei Meinungen.



Doch schon. Empfehle mal als Grundlage von Woodward "Plan of Attack". Alleine die Diskussion über die benötigten Truppen und die Frage ob Nation Building Ja/Nein hatte drastische Auswirkungen auf den Verlauf der Invasion, bzw. die Ereignisse nach Sturz Saddams.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da war nicht bloß das wie, sondern die Invasion als ganzes nicht bloß falsch, sondern ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg.


Das ist ja nicht Thema, man kann auch völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege vernünftig durchführen, oder wie die Amis verbocken.
Die Fehler die gemacht wurden sind ja Ursache für die Folgefehler die danach passiert sind. Man hat z.b. Truppen aus den beiden Ländern abgezogen, nur um dann festzustellen, dass in dieses Vakuum eine Insurgency gestoßen ist, was dann wieder zu Truppenaufwüchsen und neuen Offensiven geführt hat - Siehe Basra / Sadr City 2008.

Wenn man von Beginn an mit mehr Truppe und einem klaren Commitment zum Nation Building in den Irak gegangen wäre und sich noch hätte durchringen können vllt nicht jeden Sicherheitsapparat aufzulösen, der Verlauf der Invasion wäre ein deutlich anderer geworden.

All das was dort passiert ist, z.b. der Fokus auf Spezialeinheiten mit Luftunterstützung bzw. die Suche nach "Terroristen" und dabei eingesetzte Folter, die Zerschlagung von allem wo Baath draufstand, die Weigerung zum Nation Building, es basiert alles auf den politischen Entscheidungen im Vorfeld der Invasion.
Es gibt im Irak keine Insurgency wenn sich in den Wochen und Monaten nach der Invasion keine Welle katastrophaler Gesetzlosigkeit im Land breit macht und Wasser / Stromversorgung nicht zusammenbrechen. So hat man Polizei und Militär einfach mal aufgelöst und keinerlei Ersatz bereitgestellt um die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung zu gewährleisten. Und dann schickt man nur wenige hunderttausend Soldaten in den Irak - was für diese Fläche in Abwesenheit sämtlicher nationaler Sicherheitskräfte halt lächerlich wenig ist.

Und zu Pispers, ja mit Fehlern. Allerdings. Starke Meinung, aber nicht nur auf Fakten gebaut.


----------



## Threshold (12. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es etwas vereinfacht und mit Fehlern, aber trotzdem witzig!



Pispers ist schon gut.
Aber auch hier haben die Amerikaner nicht zu Ende gedacht.
Sie haben die Afghanen fallen gelassen als die Russen besiegt waren.
Sinnvoller wäre es gewesen nach dem Sieg dabei zu helfen das Land wieder mit aufzubauen.
Das hätte den USA langfristig deutlich mehr gebracht und sicher verhindert, dass sich Terroristen in dem Land ausbreiten konnten.
Aber in den 80ern haben die USA viel Mist produziert.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man kann drüber streiten ob Luftangriffe only oder sinnvolle Invasion (also es einfach richtig gemacht)


Ein Heeressoldat würde darüber streiten ob es auch ohne "Boots on the Ground" geht?^^


----------



## Two-Face (12. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber auch hier haben die Amerikaner nicht zu Ende gedacht.
> Sie haben die Afghanen fallen gelassen als die Russen besiegt waren.
> Sinnvoller wäre es gewesen nach dem Sieg dabei zu helfen das Land wieder mit aufzubauen.
> Das hätte den USA langfristig deutlich mehr gebracht und sicher verhindert, dass sich Terroristen in dem Land ausbreiten konnten.
> Aber in den 80ern haben die USA viel Mist produziert.


Der Mist ging ja schon damit los, dass die CIA islamistisches Gedankengut unter der Bevölkerung verbreitet und die Mudschaheddin unterstützt hat. Die Frucht des ganzen (u.a. Taliban) kennen wir heute alle.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie sind ohne einen Plan einmarschiert, was nach dem Einmarsch passieren soll.
> Aber daran scheitern die Amerikaner ja immer und dessen Verbündete waren ja auch keine Leuchten.



Nenn mir einen, der jemals in Afghanistan einmarschiert und einen (funktionalen) Plan hatte, wie die Sache enden soll. Soweit ich überblicke, ist es über ein Jahrtausend her, dass in der Region Frieden herrschte UND eine fremde Macht das Oberkommando hatte. Aber in der Geschichte eines eigenständigen Staatsgebildes dort gab es sowas wie Ruhe und Fortschritt nur (aber keineswegs immer) wenn sich lokalen Kräften heraus eine Herrschaftsstruktur ergab. (Nach die Briten und Russen abgezogen waren und bevor UsSSR und USA ihren Stellvertreterkrieg durchgezogen, war es sogar mal für ein paar Jahrzehnte ein, für Vorderasien, ziemlich fortschrittliches Land.)




hoffgang schrieb:


> Hmm, ich widerspreche einfach mal.
> Das WIE war entscheidend. Auf schnelle Lösungen hoffend, mit viel zu wenig Kräften und fragwürdigen Allianzen im Land konnten beide Operationen nur scheitern.
> 
> In Afghanistan gab es keine klare Strategie im Umgang mit den Taliban, man ist einmarschiert um Al Qaida zu fassen / aus Afghanistan zu vertreiben. Das hat man teilweise erreicht. Die Taliban waren den USA jahrelang vollkommen egal.
> ...



Da muss ich wiederum wiedersprechen. Im Irak kann, ausgehend von den Prämissen vor dem Krieg, nicht von einem scheitern gesprochen werden. Ziel war es, Husseins Regierungs- und Militäraparat schnell zu zerschlagen (und ganz sicher zu stellen, dass da keine Massenvernichtungswaffen sind  ). Daran ist man nicht gescheitert, im Gegenteil, der Irak wurde erfolgreich in Schutt und Asche gelegt. Erst der Versuch, aus dem resultierenden Chaos wirtschaftlichen Profit zu schlagen, war problematisch, aber auch nicht gänzlich erfolglos. Aber nie ist jemals in den Irak mit dem offensichtlichen Ziel einmarschiert, die Frieden, Freue, Eierkuchen zu bringen.

In Afghanistan wiederum hat man offiziell die Nordallianz unterstützt mit dem klaren Ziel, die Taliban zu vernichten, weil diese Al Quida gedeckt haben. Die Taliban waren mitnichten egal und die US-Truppen waren früh und lang an Feldzügen gegen diese beteiligt. Aber erreicht hat man das rein gar nicht.




RyzA schrieb:


> Man hätte nur Luftangriffe gegen Taliban und Al Quaida fliegen sollen.



Wie besiegt man einen lokal verwurzelten, Guerillataktiken anwendenden, seine Truppen und Einrichtungen nicht kennzeichnenden Feind aus der Luft? (Also außer durch einen Genozid.)


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Afghanistan wiederum hat man offiziell die *Nordallianz* unterstützt mit dem klaren Ziel, die Taliban zu vernichten, weil diese Al Quida gedeckt haben. Die Taliban waren mitnichten egal und die US-Truppen waren früh und lang an Feldzügen gegen diese beteiligt. Aber erreicht hat man das rein gar nicht.



Hier liegt halt der Hund begraben, Afghanistan *hätte* was werden können, wenn Ahmad Schah Massoud, nicht 2 Tage vor dem 11. September ermordet worden wäre. Einer der wenigen Charismatiker, der es nach den Anschlägen vom 11. Spetember und dem Einmarsch in Afghanistan mit westlicher Hilfe *eventuell* hätte schaffen können, den Großteil des Landes hinter sich zu versammeln.

Aber hätte wäre Fahrradkette.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2020)

Ein Land in dem nur eine Person die Fähigkeit hat es zusammen zu halten ist schon ein gescheitertes Land.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen, der jemals in Afghanistan einmarschiert und einen (funktionalen) Plan hatte, wie die Sache enden soll.



Hat nichts damit zu tun dass die Amis mit dem falschen Plan, dem falschen Personalansatz und schlecht gewählten Zielen nach Afghanistan sind. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Afghanistan wiederum hat man offiziell die Nordallianz unterstützt mit dem klaren Ziel, die Taliban zu vernichten, weil diese Al Quida gedeckt haben. Die Taliban waren mitnichten egal und die US-Truppen waren früh und lang an Feldzügen gegen diese beteiligt. Aber erreicht hat man das rein gar nicht.



Die USA hat es nicht die Bohne interessiert ob die Taliban nach Pakistan ausweichen, sich dort neu gruppieren und in 2-3 Jahren wieder da sind. Man hat mit minimalem Aufwand versucht das Regime zu stürzen um Al Qaida zu finden und die Köpfe der Organisation Dingfest zu machen. Die Taliban standen dem Ganzen nur im Weg. Lies (oder schau auf Netflix) The Operators (Der Film ist lustiger, das Buch besser). 

Wie gesagt: Schlecht gewählte Ziele, zu geringer Personalansatz, keine klare Strategie:


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/investigations/afghanistan-papers/afghanistan-war-strategy/
		




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nie ist jemals in den Irak mit dem offensichtlichen Ziel einmarschiert, die Frieden, Freue, Eierkuchen zu bringen.



Sag ich doch... Nation Building hat man von Anfang an ausgeschlossen.
Again, Mieser Plan, zuwenig Personal.


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenn mir einen, der jemals in Afghanistan einmarschiert und einen (funktionalen) Plan hatte, wie die Sache enden soll. Soweit ich überblicke, ist es über ein Jahrtausend her, dass in der Region Frieden herrschte UND eine fremde Macht das Oberkommando hatte. Aber in der Geschichte eines eigenständigen Staatsgebildes dort gab es sowas wie Ruhe und Fortschritt nur (aber keineswegs immer) wenn sich lokalen Kräften heraus eine Herrschaftsstruktur ergab. (Nach die Briten und Russen abgezogen waren und bevor UsSSR und USA ihren Stellvertreterkrieg durchgezogen, war es sogar mal für ein paar Jahrzehnte ein, für Vorderasien, ziemlich fortschrittliches Land.)



Ich meine nicht Afghanistan speziell sondern die USA allgemein.
Egal wo sie sich einmischen, sie haben nie einen Plan für das, was danach kommen soll.


----------



## RyzA (13. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Egal wo sie sich einmischen, sie haben nie einen Plan für das, was danach kommen soll.


Oder sie haben sich verkalkuliert.


----------



## Andrej (13. Oktober 2020)

Nation Building funktioniert nur dann, wenn die Menschen auch mitmachen oder einfach die Veränderungen hinnehmen.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FOlCOBRb_kQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Tekkla (13. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Oder sie haben sich verkalkuliert.


Das passiert den aber ziemlich häufig. Zumindest habe ich da so den Eindruck von. Oder aber ich bin zu doof den großen Plan zu erkennen.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Nation Building funktioniert nur dann, wenn die Menschen auch mitmachen oder einfach die Veränderungen hinnehmen.



Der Allererste Schritt zu Nation Building ist das eigene Commitment dazu. Danach kommt der Part mit Winning Hearts & Minds - Getting the poulace involved. 

B2T USA:








						California Election Officials Order GOP To Remove Unofficial Ballot Boxes Set Up In Parts Of The State
					

The California GOP has defended its actions by comparing it to “ballot harvesting” by Democrats.




					www.forbes.com
				




Das ist so ein Bananenstaat dieses Land... Der Orange Affe keilt gegen die Briefwahl und seine eigene Partei baut einfach mal ballot drop off boxes - also Abgabeorte für Wahlzettel auf.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (13. Oktober 2020)

Ich fasse den Wahlkampf mal kurz zusammen: 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXOlvWw8uXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWFR61vPzOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Allererste Schritt zu Nation Building ist das eigene Commitment dazu. Danach kommt der Part mit Winning Hearts & Minds - Getting the poulace involved.



Ganz ehrlich Leute, bei aller berechtigten Kritik an den USA und auch insbesondere den Irak Krieg überhaupt angefangen zu haben, aber wer bei Afghanistan und Irak von Nation Building träumt ist naiv und weiss m.A. nach auch nicht so unbedingt viel über diese Länder und die arabische Kultur.

1. Das Trennende zwischen Suniten und Schiiten
2. Familienzugehörigkeit und Ab*stammung*

Afghanistan befindet sich jetzt seit 45 Jahren mehr oder minder im Krieg, 2001/2002 waren es über 25 Jahre Dauerkrieg, wie da unter sehr vielen verschiedenen "Stämmen" und ausländischem negativ Einfluss (Pakistan) mal einfach Nation Building stattfinden soll, ohne charismatische Figuren erschließt sich mir nicht. Bei Afghanistan ist es heute soweit, dass man Leute mit einer "klassischen Bildung" also der Befähigung überhaupt eine Verwaltung zu führen geschweige denn eine zu haben, mit der Lupe gesucht werden können. Man sollte mal zurückdenken was in Deutschland der dreißigjährige Krieg angerichtet hat, ich empfehle dazu den Münkler.

Beim Irak konnte auch E.T. keine Nation Building erreichen, dass passiert wenn über viele Jahrzehnte eine Minderheit(Suniten) eine Mehrheit (Schiiten) unterdrückt und dazu noch andere Minderheiten (Kurden) vergast.
Jedem halbwegs begabten 10 Jährigen ist klar, dass es da erstmal keine Nation Building gibt, sondern schlicht und einfach Rache, wer will es den Menschen nach Jahrzehnten der Unterdrückung verdenken. Hier kommt noch erschwerend hinzu, dass die Suniten nie wieder eine Wahl gewinnen, also immer in der Defensive sind und das nach Jahrzehnten der Herrschaft und den finanziellen Trögen.
Dazu kommen noch die Kurden, die überhaupt keine Lust haben, mit den anderen beiden etwas zu tun haben zu wollen, sondern einzig (verständlich) ihre Autonomie im Blick haben.

Syrien hat ein noch diverseres Schema aber mit unklarren Mehrheitheitsverhältnissen und einer ganzen Menge ausländischer Interessen, auch dort halte ich mit jedem Jahr Krieg mehr, ein Nation Building für eine fast unlösbare Aufgabe.

Man kann Irak, Afghanistan, Syrien nicht mit homogenen Staaten wie Iran und Saudi Arabien vergleichen, hier kommt auch nochmal bei den erstgenannten die volle Tragweite von Versaille und Kolonialisierung zur Geltung.


----------



## hoffgang (13. Oktober 2020)

Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass die Amerikaner im Irak Nation Building von vornerein ausgeschlossen hatten und ihnen dies aufgrund Ihres Verhaltens nach Beseitigung des Saddam Regimes auf die Füße gefallen ist?

Die USA haben essentielle Strukturen die ein Staat benötigt abgeschafft ohne diese durch neue Strukturen zu ersetzen.
In diesem Vakuum begründet sich auch ein großer Teil der späteren Insurgencies, z.b. der Zulauf zu Al Qaida im Irak und auch später die Gründung von ISIS.

Komischerweise hat man zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt im Rahmen von COIN erkannt, dass es nicht ausreicht einfach nur bad guys zu erschießen und Bomben zu werfen. Auf einmal werden Sicherheitskräfte ausgebildet, Infrastrukturprojekte gestartet, Truppe wird in die Fläche geschickt... Halt Jahre zu spät.

Was willste auch erwarten wenn man mit 180.000 Soldaten in den Irak einmarschiert, das Pentagon aber 500.000 gefordert hatte. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_Iraq_War#Troop_levels

Komplett falscher Ansatz. Zuwenig Truppe. Falsche Ziele.
Du machst es Dir einfach und sagst, Nation Building würde nicht funktionieren. Mag sein, dass man gescheitert wäre. Aber wäre man so derart spektakulär gescheitert wie in der Realität? Sicher nicht.


Einmarschieren, Übergangsregierung implementieren, diese von US Söldnern beschützen lassen & mit Geld zuschmeißen ist halt alles, außer eine nachhaltige Strategie. (Zu Afghanistan zu empfehlen: The Only Thing Worth Dying For (Buch)).


----------



## Don-71 (13. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> In diesem Vakuum begründet sich auch ein großer Teil der späteren Insurgencies, z.b. der Zulauf zu Al Qaida im Irak und auch später die Gründung von ISIS.



Das ist meiner Meinung nach falsch, es begründet darin, dass die ehemalige sunitische Elite nach demokratischen Spielregeln wusste, dass sie nach jahrzehntelanger Unterdrückung der schiitischen Mehrheit keinen Stich mehr sehen wird, weder in der Verwaltung noch im Militär. IS und Al Quaida (im Irak) gab es erst wirklich 2007/2008 und die ehemalige sunitische Eliten, sahen da für sich mehr Möglichkeiten, als in einem von Schiiten dominierten Staat.

Du kannst die Voraussetzungen des Iraks nicht einfach ignorieren, spätestens ab jeder demokratisch durchgeführten Wahl war klar, das die ehemaligen sunitischen Eliten weg vom Fenster sind und zwar auf Dauer.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Egal wo sie sich einmischen, sie haben nie einen Plan für das, was danach kommen soll.


Öhm 
Europa nach dem WWII, Japan danach, Südkorea hat sich auch gemacht


----------



## Threshold (13. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm
> Europa nach dem WWII, Japan danach, Südkorea hat sich auch gemacht



Ich hab extra 80er Jahre geschrieben, denn da ging es ja los.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Oktober 2020)

Im zitierten Post nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Die USA hat es nicht die Bohne interessiert ob die Taliban nach Pakistan ausweichen, sich dort neu gruppieren und in 2-3 Jahren wieder da sind. Man hat mit minimalem Aufwand versucht das Regime zu stürzen um Al Qaida zu finden und die Köpfe der Organisation Dingfest zu machen. Die Taliban standen dem Ganzen nur im Weg.



Es waren nicht die Taliban, die nach Pakistan ausgewichen sind, sondern Al Quaida. Zwar haben beide dort starken Rückhalt, aber erstere waren die ganze Zeit über in Teilen Afghanistans an der Macht und im Krieg mit den USA. Letztere haben einfach und vorhersehbar ihre Verstärke gewechselt, als es zu heiß wurde. Bekanntermaßen einschließlich höchstrangiger Führungsmitglieder, um die der ganze Krieg überhaupt erst ausgebrochen ist. Zur Erinnerung: Bevor die Taliban sich dem US-Befehl verweigerten, die Al Quadia auszuliefern, war ein Einmarsch überhaupt nicht im Gespräch (sieht man der immer-auf-alles-vorbereitet-sein Stabsplanung ab). Ziel war es, Al Quadia lahm zu legen und das tut man mit Geheimdienstarbeit und ggf. ein paar Luftschlägen. Eine Bodenarmee kann da nichts sinnvolles beitragen, auch wenn die Eroberung Afghanistans den Geheimdiensten mehr Bewegungsfreiheit verschaffte (den Rekrutierern von Al Quadia aber noch mehr Möglichkeiten bot. Auch das vorhersehbar und vorhergesagt.). Was eine Bodenarmee [theoretisch] kann: Die Truppen und Institutionen einer Regierung zerschlagen, die sich widersetzt und dem erklärten Feind zum Freund gemacht hat.



> Wie gesagt: Schlecht gewählte Ziele, zu geringer Personalansatz, keine klare Strategie:
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/investigations/afghanistan-papers/afghanistan-war-strategy/



Sehr zitierbare Zeilen darin  


			
				James Dobbins schrieb:
			
		

> First, you know, sort of just invade only one country at a time. I mean that seriously


Damit wäre dann auch "wiederholt sich Geschichte?" abgeschlossen. Nur dass zur Abwechslung mal nicht Russland das eine Ziel zuviel war.



> Sag ich doch... Nation Building hat man von Anfang an ausgeschlossen.
> Again, Mieser Plan, zuwenig Personal.



Jein. Passender Plan mit passendem Personal für das gewählte Ziel. Das du (und der Rest der Welt) es mieß finden, dass der Plan kein Nation Building enthält, heißt nicht, dass der Plan fehlerhaft ist.




Tekkla schrieb:


> Das passiert den aber ziemlich häufig. Zumindest habe ich da so den Eindruck von. Oder aber ich bin zu doof den großen Plan zu erkennen.



Ebenso wie scheinbar Hoffgang findest du dich nicht damit ab, dass die Ziele der US-Streitkräfte oft nur in "reingehen und alles kleinschlagen, was kein ausdrücklicher Freund ist" besteht. Dementsprechend oft passiert es denen, dass sie danach ohne Wiederaufbauplan und mit ziemlich vielen Feinden dastehen - dieser Mangel an einem großen Plan ist aber kein Versehen, sondern so gedacht.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Bananenstaat dieses Land... Der Orange Affe keilt gegen die Briefwahl und seine eigene Partei baut einfach mal ballot drop off boxes - also Abgabeorte für Wahlzettel auf.



Vielleicht haben sie die bevorzugt in demokratischen Nachbarschaften aufgestellt?


QUOTE="Don-71, post: 10517398, member: 163625"]
Ganz ehrlich Leute, bei aller berechtigten Kritik an den USA und auch insbesondere den Irak Krieg überhaupt angefangen zu haben, aber wer bei Afghanistan und Irak von Nation Building träumt ist naiv und weiss m.A. nach auch nicht s
...blub...blub...
Afghanistan befindet sich jetzt seit 45 Jahren mehr oder minder im Krieg, 2001/2002 waren es über 25 Jahre Dauerkrieg, wie da unter sehr vielen verschiedenen "Stämmen" und ausländischem negativ Einfluss (Pakistan) mal einfach Nation Building stattfinden soll, ohne charismatische Figuren erschließt sich mir nicht.[/QUOTE]

Guck mal weiter als 45 Jahre zurück, insbesondere in die Zeiträume, in denen sich ausnahmsweise mal keine Großmacht eingemischt hat. "Afghanistan" als Staat exisitiert überhaupt nur, weil Afghanen das wollten und das umgesetzt haben. Die gesamte Mitte des 20. Jhd. hindurch, also in einem Zeitraum in die heute noch tonangebenden Altersschichten, die zusammen den nach ihren Vorstellungen erzogenen Kinder auch heute noch >50% der Bevölkerung ausmachen dürften, gingen die Streitigkeiten nur untereinander darum, wie diese Nation aussehen sollte. Nicht darum, dass man sie zerschlagen sollte. Und bis heute keine Unabhängigkeitsbestrebungen in einzelnen Bereichen.
Das sind eigentlich sehr gute Voraussetzungen für Nation Building, weil man de facto schon eine Nation hat, aber wie man von da aus weitermachen kann, erschließt sich tatsächlich vielen nicht. Z.B. nicht der US-Führung.


----------



## hoffgang (14. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Passender Plan mit passendem Personal für das gewählte Ziel. Das du (und der Rest der Welt) es mieß finden, dass der Plan kein Nation Building enthält, heißt nicht, dass der Plan fehlerhaft ist.



Nein. Man hat viel zu wenig Soldaten nach Afghanistan geschickt, konnte das Ausweichen von Al Qaida & der Taliban (der Punkt ist nicht streitbar) nicht verhindern. Es gibt dieses Zitat, man habe mehr Polizisten in New York als Soldaten in Afghanistan.
Die Bush Regierung hat eine schnelle & vermeintlich saubere Lösung für ein Problem gesucht und für 1-2 Jahre hatte es auch den Anschein, als hätte es funktioniert. Und auch das Ziel Al Qaida zu zerschlagen muss man 2001/2002 kritisch sehen v.a. wenn man bedenkt, das wenige Jahre später Al Qaida im Irak auftritt. Ja, man hat sie aus Afghanistan vertrieben, mehr aber auch nicht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dementsprechend oft passiert es denen, dass sie danach ohne Wiederaufbauplan und mit ziemlich vielen Feinden dastehen - d*ieser Mangel an einem großen Plan ist aber kein Versehen, sondern so gedacht.*



Das sag ich ja die ganze Zeit, ist quasi Kern meiner Kritik...




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist meiner Meinung nach falsch, es begründet darin, dass die ehemalige sunitische Elite nach demokratischen Spielregeln wusste, dass sie nach jahrzehntelanger Unterdrückung der schiitischen Mehrheit keinen Stich mehr sehen wird, weder in der Verwaltung noch im Militär.



Und GRADE DESHALB wäre es wichtig gewesen einen Plan zu haben wie man exakt dieses Szenario verhindert. Grade deshalb wäre es wichtig gewesen das Militär nicht in Gänze aufzulösen, sich nicht nur auf Bagdad und den Ölreichen Süden zu konzentrieren.



Don-71 schrieb:


> IS und Al Quaida (im Irak) gab es erst wirklich 2007/2008 und die ehemalige sunitische Eliten, sahen da für sich mehr Möglichkeiten, als in einem von Schiiten dominierten Staat.



Wenige Monate nach der Invasion gabs die ersten Fronten & Gruppen die gegen die Besatzungsmacht USA kämpfen (aus diesem stammen z.T. spätere Kader von z.b. ISIS). Es sind genau diese Monate in denen der Gedanke frei von Saddam zu sein einer Realität weicht in der die USA die Lebensumstände vieler Menschen im Land nicht verbessert, sondern oftmals massiv verschlechtert hatten.
Es ist ganz einfach. Wenn man eine Regierung stürzt - die bei der Bevölkerung nicht wirklich beliebt war - dann sollte man auch dafür sorgen, dass die Grundbedürfnisse der Bevölkerung weiterhin gedeckt werden. Findet das nicht statt, dann muss man sich nicht wundern wenn man vom Befreier zum Besatzer wird.

Alternativer Plan wäre auch gewesen, Saddam zu stürzen und einfach wieder zu gehen. Wollte man aus Gründen halt auch nicht. Nur wenn man bleibt, dann halt richtig und nicht so. Die Regierung Bush wollte schnelle Siege, stattdessen haben wir 19 Jahre nach Afghanistan noch immer diese Konflikte an der Backe.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben sie die bevorzugt in demokratischen Nachbarschaften aufgestellt?











						US-Präsidentschaftswahl: Republikaner stellen falsche Wahlurnen vor Waffenläden auf
					

Im US-Bundesstaat Kalifornien haben die Republikaner eigenmächtig Wahlurnen aufgestellt: vor Waffenläden und Kirchen. Demokraten werfen ihnen "Wahlmanipulation" vor - und drohen mit strafrechtlicher Verfolgung.




					www.spiegel.de
				




I am not so sure...


----------



## Mahoy (14. Oktober 2020)

Bei dieser ganzen Diskussion kommt mir ein wenig zu kurz, dass "Afghanistan" sowohl territorial als auch politisch ein von außen konstruiertes Gebilde ist. Nur wenige, die innerhalb des so bezeichneten Territoriums unter den wechselnden Herrschern und Regierungen - die überdies nie das ganze Territorium unter Kontrolle hatten - verstehen sich als Bürger eines afghanischen Reiches oder heutigen Nationalstaates.

Ich war dort in den letzten Jahren als Soldat, als Beobachter und als Auditor und ich habe mit Menschen unterschiedlichster Herkunft, Bedeutung und Zielsetzung zusammengearbeitet und gesprochen.
In den Städten gibt es eine gewisse Vorstellung und auch teilweise einen Willen zu einem homogenen Staatsgebilde, aber nicht einmal dort stimmen die Vorstellungen überein, wie das Ganze aussehen soll. Außerhalb der Städte gilt immer noch das alte paschtunische Sprichwort: "Mit meinem Bruder gegen meinen Vetter, wir alle gegen die Welt." (Es verliert durch die Übersetzung.)
Das bedeutet nicht, dass sich der sogenannte Afghane darin gefällt, sich im ständigen Kriegszustand mit dem Nachbarn zu befinden, aber das, wofür er einsteht, ist seine Familie, seine Dorfgemeinschaft und maximal sein - ich nenne es zum besseren Verständnis mal so - kleines Königreich oder Fürstentum.

Ich habe dort vor Jahren jemanden abchecken müssen, der nach unserem Verständnis als Warlord zu bezeichnen wäre, aber trotzdem die segensreiche Idee hatte, in seinem Einflussbereich mit Hilfe deutscher Unternehmen eine Wasserpump- und Verteilstation aufzubauen. Das war ein durchaus kultivierter und - gemessen daran, dass er nicht einmal formal zur Schule gegangen war - sogar gebildeter Mann, respektiert (sprich: sowohl gefürchtet als auch geliebt) von seinen Untergeben. In den zahlreichen früheren Konflikten hatte er auf vielen Seiten gekämpft, jedoch - und das ist der Knackpunkt - nie für irgend eine religiöse oder ideologische Idee, sondern letztlich immer für das Wohlergehen seiner Leute.
Um die Absurdität einmal deutlich zu machen: Aus Sicht der Zentralregierung wurde er als eine Art Bürgermeister für Ort und größeres Umland geführt, dort formal gewählt und dem Staat treu. Aus Sicht der Taliban war er ein Territorialfürst, mit dem man einen Nichtangriffspakt geschlossen hat und dessen Gebiet man sich aufhalten durfte, so lange man die Leute und ihren Besitz in Ruhe ließ.

Kurz gesagt, dort herrschte zwar ein grundsätzliche Verständnis für nationale Politik und sogar Weltpolitik, jedoch auch der ausgeprägte Wunsch, möglichst wenig damit belästigt zu werden, während man auf dem eigenen Flecken Erde stillvergnügt das eigene Ding macht.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese "Kleinstaaterei" eher ein Modell ist, mit dem relative Ruhe in die Region kommt. Sicherlich gäbe es dann weiterhin Fehden und Kleinkriege, und wir müssten uns überlegen, wie wir das Opium einsperren und dort untergetauchte böse Buben pfleglich extrahieren, aber das müssen wir jetzt ohnehin schon. Das Einzige, was sich ändern würde, wäre ein Abkehr von dem mehrfach gescheiterten Experiment, aus einem historisch und kulturell inhomogenen Gebilde einen Nationalstaat zu formen. Der Wunsch der Weltgemeinschaft, in der Region *einen* Ansprechpartner zu haben ist nachvollziehbar, jedoch illusorisch.

Wir könnten zur Abwechslung als Zuschauer verfolgen, wie nichtwestliche Gruppen scheitern, denn das Land mag keine Eroberer, islam(ist)ische eingeschlossen.
Das bedeutet nicht, sich dort komplett herauszuhalten. Alles, was bisher dort bewegt und erreicht wurde, geschah ohnehin auf lokaler Ebene, mit Duldung und Mitwirkung lokaler Autoritäten. Das lohnt es sich fortzusetzen oder sogar zu intensivieren.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Im zitierten Post nicht



Nichts aus dem Kontext reißen.


----------



## Albatros1 (14. Oktober 2020)

Diktatoren werden normalerweise nie wegen Menschenrechtsverletzungen o.ä. gestürzt oder diese Lander angegriffen, sondern wenn sie nicht mehr nützlich sind bzw die eigenen Interessen stören.
Der nahe Osten wurde doch nicht halb dem Erdboden gleichgemacht wegen deren Diktatoren. Diese waren z.T. sogar "Freunde".
Also nix mit "freie Welt bringt Frieden". Nix mit Demokratie für alle. Es geht ums Geschäft und Einfluß.
Egal was es kostet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hoffgang schrieb:
> ...



 Ich glaube, hier liegt ein geographisches Missverständnis vor. 




Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei dieser ganzen Diskussion kommt mir ein wenig zu kurz, dass "Afghanistan" sowohl territorial als auch politisch ein von außen konstruiertes Gebilde ist. Nur wenige, die innerhalb des so bezeichneten Territoriums unter den wechselnden Herrschern und Regierungen - die überdies nie das ganze Territorium unter Kontrolle hatten - verstehen sich als Bürger eines afghanischen Reiches oder heutigen Nationalstaates.
> ...
> Außerhalb der Städte gilt immer noch das alte paschtunische Sprichwort: "Mit meinem Bruder gegen meinen Vetter, wir alle gegen die Welt." (Es verliert durch die Übersetzung.)
> Das bedeutet nicht, dass sich der sogenannte Afghane darin gefällt, sich im ständigen Kriegszustand mit dem Nachbarn zu befinden, aber das, wofür er einsteht, ist seine Familie, seine Dorfgemeinschaft und maximal sein - ich nenne es zum besseren Verständnis mal so - kleines Königreich oder Fürstentum.
> ...



Das ist nichts weiter als Förderalismus. Zwar nicht so tiefgehend und mit mehr Reibereien als beispielsweise die USA heute, aber nicht annähernd so zerstritten wie beispielweise ""Deutschland"" vor den 1870ern, denn es gibt eben sehr wohl "Fürsten" übergreifende, koordinierende und insbesondere nach außen hin vertrende Strukturen. Und nein, die sind nicht von außen konstruiert, sondern ur-afghanisch. Der Name war zwar von den Briten geprägt worden sein, aber als tatsächliche Verwaltungseinheit hat sich Afghanistan das erste Mal NACH der Vertreibung der Briten als aus eigener Kraft gegründeter Staat präsentiert. Und während sich niemand von außen eingemischt hat, hat sich dieser Staat auch mehr als die Hälfte des 20. Jhd. selbst verwaltet bekommen und ist nicht in rivalisierende Länder zerfallen.


----------



## Albatros1 (14. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke mal, der ganze militärische Einsatz war sinnlos, die Kosten enorm. Was wurde eigentlich erreicht? Und weshalb hat man sich gerade dort so engagiert? Doch nicht wegen Menschenrechten oder ein paar Terroristen. Da gäbe es wichtigeres. 
Es war wohl die Lage.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Oktober 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Es geht ums Geschäft und Einfluß.


Im besten Fall ist es eine Win Win Situation, denn eines ist klar:
Die Leute gegen die der Westen gekämpft hat waren in überwältigender Zahl Massenmörder und Verbrecher.
Auch im Irak, wer war denn Saddam?


----------



## Albatros1 (15. Oktober 2020)

Aber nein. Nach Saddam ging es den Leuten schlimmer als vorher. Die unschuldigen Toten hätte Saddam nicht in 30 Jahren produziert.
Der Westen war der Massenmörder. Wer hat die Islamisten in Afghanistan mit Stinger ausgerüstet, militärisch geschult und mit Geld unterstützt? Gegen diese hat man später dann gekämpft.
Wer verhängt denn gegen die Diktatur Saudie-Arabien Sanktionen oder greift sie an?
In welchem Land ist den Frieden, Wohlstand und Religionsfreiheit bzw Demokratie eingekehrt nachdem man sie angegriffen hat?
Mit welchem Recht greift der Westen überhaupt Länder an? Hat er nicht fast jede Diktatur eingeführt oder gestützt wenn es etwas zu holen gab?
Bokassa, Idi Amin, Südafrika, Hutu/Tutsi, Falkland, Ukraine, Brasilien, Sri Lanka, usw.
Daß ausgerechnet die ehemaligen Eroberer und Kolonialherren die Millionen Menschen umbrachten sich nun als Friedensbringer und Humanisten darstellen bedarf doch einer genauen Erklärung.
Wer war nochmal ein guter Freund von Bush und.......? Wer liefert der Diktatur Saudie-Arabien Waffen und ist befreundet?  Wer finanzierte die Krönungsfeierlichkeiten von Bokassa? Die Liste könnte Hunderte Zeilen länger sein, daher wäre mehr Zurückhaltung angebracht.


----------



## Tekkla (15. Oktober 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> In welchem Land ist den Frieden, Wohlstand und Religionsfreiheit bzw Demokratie eingekehrt nachdem man sie angegriffen hat?


Schland. Aber auch nur, weil man es so wollte...


----------



## hoffgang (15. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, hier liegt ein geographisches Missverständnis vor.



Nö. Ich hab die Antwort auf deinen ersten Absatz im Post bezogen (der Afghanistan fokussiert war), aber wenn du meine Kritik an beiden Feldzügen gelesen hast, dann ist: "Zuwenig Soldaten, falsche Ziele, falscher Plan" sowohl für Irak, als auch Afghanistan gültig.

In Afghanistan hatte man zu wenig Soldaten geschickt um die gesetzten Ziele (Ergreifung führender Mitglieder von Al Qaida) zu erreichen, im Irak hatte man viel zu wenige Soldaten geschickt um nach dem Sturz Saddams und Auflösung sämtlicher Macht Strukturen (Sicherheitskräfte) die Ordnung aufrecht zu erhalten.
Zudem hat man ja noch gecheated indem man Soldaten zwischen den beiden Ländern hin und hergeschickt hat. Truppenaufmarsch am Golf geht einher mit einer Truppenreduktion in Afghanistan. 

Gibt da eine gute Zusammenfassung, kommt glaube ich aus der Afghanistan Invasion 2001:
The incompetent leading the unwilling to do the unnecessary. (Generation Kill, Buch / Serie)

Incompetent leadership ist auch eine gute Überleitung: https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/twi...eckert-a-38471669-fc4d-4f99-b114-657f2758a4f0

Tja, da wär ich wohl auch sauer wenn man auf einmal keine Fake News über Konkurrenten mehr verbreiten darf obwohl das so ziemlich die einzige Wahlkampfstrategie ist die man je hatte.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist nichts weiter als Förderalismus. Zwar nicht so tiefgehend und mit mehr Reibereien als beispielsweise die USA heute, aber nicht annähernd so zerstritten wie beispielweise ""Deutschland"" vor den 1870ern, denn es gibt eben sehr wohl "Fürsten" übergreifende, koordinierende und insbesondere nach außen hin vertrende Strukturen.



Föderalismus funktioniert(e) bereits schlecht unter vergleichbaren Strukturen der Bundesstaaten. Um so weniger, wenn man versuchen würde, grundverschiedene Mitglieder zu vereinen, von denen nicht nur unzählige gäbe, sondern die häufig auch nur Größe einer Dorfgemeinschaft hätten und/oder deren Staatsvolk eher durch Familienbande als durch eine regelhafte Verfassung oder auch nur ein politisches System verknüpft sind und wo quasi jeder Hügel, Bachlauf oder auch nur eine unsichtbare (und zuweilen umstrittene) Grenze im Nirgendwo bedeutet.

Kurz gesagt: Auch ein föderaler Staat benötigt ein topografisch, politisch und weltanschaulich zumindest annähernd homogenes Staatsgebiet. Stell dir einfach die Bundesrepublik Deutschland vor, in der beispielsweise Reichsbürger und Co. tatsächlich mittendrin auf ihrem Grundstücken Fürstentümer und Republiken ausrufen und so was von gar kein Interesse haben, ein Bundesstaat der Bundesrepublik zu sein, weil ihnen diese wahlweise zu korrupt, zu schwach, zu wenig fromm oder dem grenzüberschreitenden Handel mit selbst angebauten Rauschmittel(grundstoffe)n gegenüber einfach nicht aufgeschlossen genug ist.

Dass sich die zig Fürstentümer, Stämme und Familien durchaus zur Kooperation imstande sind und Unterschiede oder gar Fehden kurzzeitig begraben können, ist dabei unumstritten. Um das zu erleben, muss man nur einmarschieren und die Autonomie und Interessen aller Beteiligten bedrohen. Dann geht es mit dem Vetter gegen die Welt, wobei "Welt" auch in Friedenszeiten synonym für das nicht Dazugehörige und tendenziell Bedrohliche steht.

Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum kein afghanischer Staat, egal unter welchem Banner, lange gehalten hat. Und wenn das der Fall war, wurde das mit Kompromissen erkauft, die mit der heutigen bzw. unser Erwartungshaltung an einen föderalen Staat nicht vereinbar sind.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2020)

Letzteres wäre der Punkt: _Unsere_ Erwartungshaltung. Der letzte freie afghanische Staat, also die Phase vor Einmischung der Sowjets und der USA war intern bereits enger verknüpft als manch europäische Nation im 19. Jhd. und die koordinierten Führer hatten eine bessere Kontrolle über das Territorium, als einige afrikanische Staaten heute. Selbst der Wertekanon war in den 60ern nicht unbedingt viel breiter gefächert, als das im "Westen" der Fall war, auch wenn die Gegenstücke zu unseren Straßenschlachten natürlich in einem Staat, zu dessen Kanon noch kein staatliches Gewaltmonopol zählt, ungleich heftiger ausfielen. Das war natürlich noch keine perfekte Nation im westlichen Sinne, aber es heißt ja auch "Nation building" und nicht "Nation complete having" und die Grundlagen waren dort nicht schlechter als beispielsweise im Kongo. Aber man hätte darauf aufbauen müssen. Gezielt mit den Kräften zusammenarbeiten, die das Land weiterentwickeln wollten und ihnen dabei helfen, den jeweiligen Widersacheren Vorteile durch den angestrebten Wandel bieten zu können. Stattdessen haben (sogenannte) Sozialisten, Kapitalisten und später Islamisten jeweils den Block unterstützt, deren primäres Ziel es war, die beiden anderen zu vernichten. Das Ergebnis war: Vernichtung, kein gedeihender Staat. Surprise. 

Die letzten Jahre hat man sich dann stattdessen mal wieder als Besatzungsmacht versucht. Und es ist, scheinbar wieder zu Überraschung vieler Befehlshaber, genau das gleiche passiert, wie bei den drölf versuchen in den Jahrhunderten zuvor: Man konnte weder genug Personal bereitstellen, um jeden Afghanen einzeln zu überwachen noch waren die Afghanen bereit, einfach mal freiwillig das zu machen, was ihnen befohlen wurde. Das nicht einmal bei denen geklappt, die prinzipiell einem Teil der Zielsetzungen gegenüber offen gewesen wären, denn nach einem halben Jahrhundert ununterbrochener Einmischung die nichts als ununterbrochenen Krieg gebracht hat, wollen die Afghanen ihre Angelegenheiten vor allem selbst regeln. Und das machen sie, siehe ersten Absatz, im Rahmen einiger grundsätzlicher moralischer Grundregeln, durchaus auch mit Waffengewalt in kleinstem Maßstab, wenn jemand sich anmaßt zu sehr über dem ihm zustehenden Wirkbereich hinaus Kontrolle auszuüben. So wie z.B. eine Besatzungsmacht. Die nicht annähernd genug Personal hat, um in kleinstem Maßstab die Einhaltung der Vorgaben zu überwachen...
Geschichte wiederholt sich - wenn man zu blöd zum lernen ist.


----------



## hoffgang (16. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überraschung vieler Befehlshaber, genau das gleiche passiert, wie bei den drölf versuchen in den Jahrhunderten zuvor: Man *konnte *weder genug Personal bereitstellen, um jeden Afghanen einzeln zu überwachen noch waren die Afghanen bereit, einfach mal freiwillig das zu machen, was ihnen befohlen wurde.



AHHHHH

Wollte, da muss WOLLTE stehen. Schreib ich eigentlich in Suaheli, oder was.









						Timeline: US military presence in Afghanistan
					

Some 2,400 US troops have been killed since the US invaded Afghanistan in 2001 to pursue the Taliban.




					www.aljazeera.com
				



Ich suche wie blöd, aber anscheinend gibts keine bessere Quelle.

Und hier wird meine Kritik deutlich. Man ist mit minimalem Ansatz rein und hat diesen massiv hochgeschraubt nachdem die Taliban an Stärke gewonnen hatten. Das Problem ist dabei, man wird bei einer Insurgency nicht out-fought, man wird out-governed (https://www.jstor.org/stable/resrep11635?seq=15#metadata_info_tab_contents Wer Bock drauf hat.)

D.h. zum Zeitpunkt an dem die Taliban den Kampf suchen haben diese in weiten Teilen des Landes bereits eine Parallelverwaltung installiert welche von der Bevölkerung - teils freiwillig, teils nicht ganz aus freiem Willen - akzeptiert wird. Und da liegt das Problem. Man hätte von Beginn an in die Fläche gehen müssen, von Beginn an Landesweite Präsenz zeigen und genau diese Entwicklung verhindern. 
Jetzt den Taliban diese Gebiete abzuringen, v.a. nachhaltig - naja, wir haben ja gesehen wohin das geführt hat.

Und das ist der Punkt. Wenn ich dazu nicht bereit oder in der Lage bin, dann sollte ich die Finger davon lassen. Ja, ist einfach das 19 Jahre später zu schreiben, ich weiß. Nur, 2 Jahre später haben die USA den Fehler auf ähnliche Weise wiederholt und da kam die Kritik im Vorfeld aus dem Pentagon.

Und genau das was du schreibst 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So wie z.B. eine Besatzungsmacht. Die nicht annähernd genug Personal hat, um in kleinstem Maßstab die Einhaltung der Vorgaben zu überwachen...
> Geschichte wiederholt sich - wenn man zu blöd zum lernen ist.


Haben die USA sowohl in Afg als auch im Irak falsch gemacht - im Irak noch stärker als in Afghanistan, weil andere Vorzeichen / Ziele.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letzteres wäre der Punkt: _Unsere_ Erwartungshaltung. Der letzte freie afghanische Staat, also die Phase vor Einmischung der Sowjets und der USA war intern bereits enger verknüpft als manch europäische Nation im 19. Jhd. und die koordinierten Führer hatten eine bessere Kontrolle über das Territorium, als einige afrikanische Staaten heute. Selbst der Wertekanon war in den 60ern nicht unbedingt viel breiter gefächert, als das im "Westen" der Fall war, auch wenn die Gegenstücke zu unseren Straßenschlachten natürlich in einem Staat, zu dessen Kanon noch kein staatliches Gewaltmonopol zählt, ungleich heftiger ausfielen. Das war natürlich noch keine perfekte Nation im westlichen Sinne, aber es heißt ja auch "Nation building" und nicht "Nation complete having" und die Grundlagen waren dort nicht schlechter als beispielsweise im Kongo. Aber man hätte darauf aufbauen müssen. Gezielt mit den Kräften zusammenarbeiten, die das Land weiterentwickeln wollten und ihnen dabei helfen, den jeweiligen Widersacheren Vorteile durch den angestrebten Wandel bieten zu können. Stattdessen haben (sogenannte) Sozialisten, Kapitalisten und später Islamisten jeweils den Block unterstützt, deren primäres Ziel es war, die beiden anderen zu vernichten. Das Ergebnis war: Vernichtung, kein gedeihender Staat. Surprise.
> 
> Die letzten Jahre hat man sich dann stattdessen mal wieder als Besatzungsmacht versucht. Und es ist, scheinbar wieder zu Überraschung vieler Befehlshaber, genau das gleiche passiert, wie bei den drölf versuchen in den Jahrhunderten zuvor: Man konnte weder genug Personal bereitstellen, um jeden Afghanen einzeln zu überwachen noch waren die Afghanen bereit, einfach mal freiwillig das zu machen, was ihnen befohlen wurde. Das nicht einmal bei denen geklappt, die prinzipiell einem Teil der Zielsetzungen gegenüber offen gewesen wären, denn nach einem halben Jahrhundert ununterbrochener Einmischung die nichts als ununterbrochenen Krieg gebracht hat, wollen die Afghanen ihre Angelegenheiten vor allem selbst regeln. Und das machen sie, siehe ersten Absatz, im Rahmen einiger grundsätzlicher moralischer Grundregeln, durchaus auch mit Waffengewalt in kleinstem Maßstab, wenn jemand sich anmaßt zu sehr über dem ihm zustehenden Wirkbereich hinaus Kontrolle auszuüben. So wie z.B. eine Besatzungsmacht. Die nicht annähernd genug Personal hat, um in kleinstem Maßstab die Einhaltung der Vorgaben zu überwachen...
> Geschichte wiederholt sich - wenn man zu blöd zum lernen ist.


Ich wäre dafür, sich komplett aus Afghanistan zurückzuziehen,
jedliche finanzielle Mittel zu streichen ...

... und 10 Jahre abwarten.


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2020)

Und das soll was bringen?
Somalia ist doch schon so ein Land. Libyen inzwischen auch. Jemen demnächst.


----------



## Adi1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das soll was bringen?
> Somalia ist doch schon so ein Land. Libyen inzwischen auch. Jemen demnächst.


Ein schwarzes Loch hat Hunger. 

Egal was du da reinsteckst,
es bleibt schwarz.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> AHHHHH
> 
> Wollte, da muss WOLLTE stehen. Schreib ich eigentlich in Suaheli, oder was.



Nö, aber weder bin ich verpflichtet deine Meinungen zu übernehmen noch schließt ein "nicht wollen" ein "nicht können" aus. Und die USA hätten definitiv nie die minutiöse Kontrolle über ganz Afghanistan ausüben können, die nötig gewesen wäre, um sämtliche Kampfaktionen der Bevölkerung zu unterdrücken. Das hat, mit wesentlich größerem Einsatz, in Vietnam nicht funktioniert, das funktioniert seit über einem halben Jahrhundert zwischen Israel und Palästina nicht, die Nazis sind Frankreich grandios gescheitert und das bekommt nicht einmal China in sämtlichen beanspruchten Provinzen hin. Ich glaube, die Kolumbianer haben die Farc auch nicht nur zum Spaß mit Wattebällchen beworfen.

Und die WOLLTEN/wollen die Kontrolle definitiv alle um jeden Preis. 



> Timeline: US military presence in Afghanistan
> 
> 
> Some 2,400 US troops have been killed since the US invaded Afghanistan in 2001 to pursue the Taliban.
> ...



Als man rein ist, haben die Taliban circa 80% der Landesfläche regiert. Gegenüber diesem Niveau haben sie nie an Stärke gewonnen. Massiv hochgeschraubt hat man, als der militärische Vormarsch nach "Befreiung" eines ansehnlichen Teils des Landes ins stocken geriet und zunehmend offensichtlicher wurde, dass der Feind in diesen "befreiten" Gebieten weiterhin fleißig aktiv und eine große Gefahr ist.



> Das Problem ist dabei, man wird bei einer Insurgency nicht out-fought, man wird out-governed (https://www.jstor.org/stable/resrep11635?seq=15#metadata_info_tab_contents Wer Bock drauf hat.)
> 
> D.h. zum Zeitpunkt an dem die Taliban den Kampf suchen haben diese in weiten Teilen des Landes bereits eine Parallelverwaltung installiert welche von der Bevölkerung - teils freiwillig, teils nicht ganz aus freiem Willen - akzeptiert wird. Und da liegt das Problem. Man hätte von Beginn an in die Fläche gehen müssen, von Beginn an Landesweite Präsenz zeigen und genau diese Entwicklung verhindern.
> 
> Und das ist der Punkt. Wenn ich dazu nicht bereit oder in der Lage bin, dann sollte ich die Finger davon lassen. Ja, ist einfach das 19 Jahre später zu schreiben, ich weiß. Nur, 2 Jahre später haben die USA den Fehler auf ähnliche Weise wiederholt und da kam die Kritik im Vorfeld aus dem Pentagon.



Nicht 19 Jahre zu spät. 26 Jahre zu spät, denn da haben die Taliban mit der Kontrollübernahmen begonnen. 1996 haben sie ihr Kalifat ausgerufen und die genannten Strukturen etabliert gehabt. Aber das war den USA halt egal beziehungsweise da war es erst wenige Jahre her, dass man sich der gleichen Leute als Ersatzarmee gegen die Sowjets bedient hatte. Als man dann 2001 überrascht feststellte, dass das weder gute Freunde noch willige Befehlsempfänger waren, hat man den zweiten Fehler begangen und einen Krieg gegen den Staat der Taliban geführt, ohne zu realisieren, dass deren Kämpen 10 Jahre nach Abzug der Sowjets keineswegs vergessen hatten, wie man einem technisch überlegenen Gegner mit Guerillataktiken das Leben schwer macht, jetzt aber auch noch den Rückhalt und die (verdeckte) Infrastruktur einer seit 5 Jahren herrschenden Gruppierung im Rücken hatten.

Aber wie eingangs geschrieben: Für so einen Kampf hat bislang NIEMAND ein funktionierendes Konzept vorgelegt. Gegen kleine Untergrundgruppen kann man mit polizeilichen und geheimdienstlichen Mitteln etwas erreichen (siehe z.B. RAF), aber dazu muss man von einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung unterstützt werden und der Rest muss zumindest genug Verlustängste haben, dass er lieber Abstand hält. In Afghanistan wird man als sich extern einmischender aber auch noch die nächsten 50 Jahre immer als Gegner wahrgenommen werden und umgekehrt haben die Taliban, soweit man weiß, in weiten Teilen des Landes einen Rückhalt, auf den der IS und selbst die PLO neidisch wären und vielleicht sogar die Hisbollah. Und Verlustängste sind in einem Land, in dem die meisten sowieso schon alles verloren haben, auch nichts, womit man arbeiten kann.




> Haben die USA sowohl in Afg als auch im Irak falsch gemacht - im Irak noch stärker als in Afghanistan, weil andere Vorzeichen / Ziele.



Im Irak war das Ziel, wie gesagt, der Sturz Husseins. Ich verstehe bis heute nicht so ganz, wieso man da so vehement hinterher war (vielleicht um von Afghanistan abzulenken), aber in der Hinsicht war man erfolgreich und die folgenden wirtschaftlichen Interventionen scheinen unterm Strich auch kein volkswirtschaftliches Verlustkonzept, sondern schlimmstenfalls nicht mehr als eine funktionale ABM- und Subventionsmaßnahme gewesen sein. Selbst der resultierende Ärger rund um den IS hat den USA eigentlich nicht geschadet. Von daher: Ja, andere Ziele. Insbesondere waren politische Stabilisierung der Region, Verbesserung der Lebensbedingungen, Schonung der Iraker oder Mehrung der US-Sympathien im mittleren Osten KEIN Ziel des dritten Irakkrieges. Somit kann man die gewählten Methoden auch nicht als strategisch "falsch" bezeichnen, weil man all das nicht erreicht hat. Das wäre so wie einem SQ7-Fahrer Scheitern vorzuwerfen, weil er mehr als 25 Liter zwischen Frankfurt und Hamburg verfahren hat.

Afghanistan hat eine gemischtere Bilanz - in Sachen verbreiten von Angst unter nicht-freundlichen Regierungen weltweit hat man sicherlich trotz des schlussendlich nicht gewonnen Krieges einen Großteil der ursprünglichen Ziele erreicht und selbst Al Quaida wurde spürbar geschwächt, wenn auch nur zugunsten anderer Islamisten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich Bush & Co heute anders entscheiden würden. Beim später halbherzig nachgereichten und erst unter Obama wirklich ernst genommenen Ziel, einen demokratischen Staat in Afghanistan zu ermöglichen, haben sich dagegen alle so richtig auf die Fresse gelegt.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, sich komplett aus Afghanistan zurückzuziehen,
> jedliche finanzielle Mittel zu streichen ...
> 
> ... und 10 Jahre abwarten.



Das haben die USA (und Russland auch) in den 90er gemacht. Aber die Islamisten nicht und die würden auch jetzt nicht mitmachen, sodass das Ergebnis vermutlich nicht besser ausfallen würde.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich zitier dich mal nicht, sonst wirds zu unübersichtlich.

Zu Afghanistan. Alles was du schreibst ist korrekt und genau das haben die Amis auch bemerkt. COIN war exakt die Strategieänderung um auf die von Dir hingewiesenen Umstände zu reagieren und ein wesentlicher Teil an COIN war was? Richtig, eine massive Truppenaufstockung.
Du sagst, die USA hätten niemals alle Kämpfe in Afghanistan unterdrücken können -  Man hat es ja nichtmal versucht. Man muss in der ersten Phase ja auch gar nicht das ganze Land kontrollieren, reicht ja schon eine stärkere Präsenz an der Grenze zu Pakistan zu haben. Ja die ist riesig und dank Hindukusch etwas unweglich, aber das sind Ausreden um sich wenige Tausend Soldaten im Land als ausreichend schönzureden. Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Taliban in 2001 verschwinden und 2002 in voller Stärke wieder da gewesen wären. Man hatte ja ein Machtvakuum in vielen Teilen des Landes, nur niemanden der dieses hätte füllen können.

Du hast auch vollkommen recht: Niemand hatte bislang ein erfolgreiches Konzept vorgelegt - weil niemand das Engagement das dafür nötig wäre aufbringen will. Es bleibt dabei, in Afghanistan ergeben sich nur 2 Optionen. Entweder gar keine Bodentruppen ins Land bringen, oder massiv mehr Truppe ins Land stecken um auch Fläche kontrollieren zu können.
Direkter Übergang zum Irak - dort wurde dasselbe Problem festgestellt, wenngleich in anderer Ausprägung.

Widerspruch bekommst du von mir bei der Behauptung, der Irak hätte keine negativen Auswirkungen auf die USA - das ist leider nicht korrekt.
Der Schaden, den die andauernden beiden Feldzüge angerichtet haben ist beträchtlich - man muss es nur entsprechend einordnen. Kurzer Seitenblick: 2011 verkündet der damalige Präsident Obama, dass die USA ihren Fokus auf den Pazifik und damit China richten müssen, das gilt auch / vor allem für den militärischen Fokus.

Was hat das mit den beiden andauernden Konfliktherden zu tun?
Das Militär ist fertig. Am Ende. Da ist die Luft raus. Dadurch, dass sich diese Konflikte mittlerweile über Jahre in dieser Form hinziehen hat man am Ende deutlich mehr Truppe durchrotiert als man wollte. (Bevor ein JA ABER kommt, man hat diese Truppe reingebracht als die Situation extrem kritisch war, nicht zu Beginn als man die Situation noch hätte beeinflussen können!)
Man hat das Verteidigungsbudget kannibalisiert und Rüstungsprojekte beschnitten, weil man der Meinung war, man brauche Sie gegen die Gegner der Zukunft (irreguläre Kräfte) nicht. Heute steht man da und hat Fähigkeitslücken gegenüber einem immer stärker werdenden China. Gleichzeitig hat man weiterhin 2 Unruheherde an der Backe die es nicht erlauben den Fokus komplett aus Afghanistan oder dem Irak abzuziehen.

Widerspruch kommt auch gegen die Behauptung, man hätte im Irak seine Ziele erreicht.
Das ist falsch. Wenn es nur um den Sturz Saddams gegangen wäre, dann hätte man danach gehen können. Man wollte aber bleiben und hat so ziemlich alle Fehler die gemacht wurden im Teil "bleiben" begangen. Ich hab z.b. "Plan of Attack" erwähnt, dort wird die Debatte um die Truppenstärke beleuchtet. Die Ansage vom Pentagon war recht klar: Mit weniger als 500.000 Soldaten macht eine Besatzung wenig Sinn. Man ist dann mit insgesamt weniger als 200.000 Soldaten ins Land, Ergebnis und Siegerehrung haben wir ja alle erleben dürfen.

Ich versteh den Punkt zu sagen "wieso, alle militärischen Ziele wurden doch erreicht" und man kann dem zustimmen. Aber wenn man dieser Argumentation folgt, dann wird noch offensichtlicher wie mies der Plan der Amis wirklich war, weil er keine Entwicklung nach dem Sturz Saddams wirklich durchgespielt und dafür vorgesorgt hatte.
Wenn die Idee einfach nur war:

Grant Iraqis Freedom
???
Profit

dann kann ich da nur noch ratlos mit den Schultern zucken ob dieser Inkompetenz (nicht auf dich gerichtet, sondern die Regierung Bush).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Oktober 2020)

Letzteres ist ein gutes Schlusswort - denn so sehe ich die Herangehensweise im wesentlichen und bin über das Schulterzucken und Kopfschütteln lange hinaus. "Bleiben", genauer gesagt "vor Ort arbeiten" war meiner Meinung nach zum Einmarschzeitpunkt weder in Afghanistan noch im Irak vorgesehen. In letzterem ging es nicht einmal um "Grant Iraqis Freedom". Möglicherweise "Grant Iraqis Neighbours Peace of Mind", aber zu keinem Zeitpunkt während des eigentlichen Krieges wieß irgend etwas darauf hin, dass man sich großartig Gedanken um die Zivilbevölkerung gemacht hat.

Zu den Truppenstärken: Im Irak hätte es vielleicht mit 500000 funktionieren können. Aber da gab es nie den Beschluss "wir sind jetzt eine Besatzungsmacht, die die Kontrolle übernimmt, bis sichere Zustände herrschen". US-Truppen gingen rein um Hussein zu stürzen und danach blieben US-Kämpfer, bekanntermaßen zu erheblichen Teilen nicht in Form von Soldaten, sondern in Form von ""Sicherheitsdiensten"" = Söldnern, vor Ort, um einzelne US-Einrichtungen und US-Unternehmungen abzusichern und US-geneheme Gruppierungen zu unterstützen. Das Ziel "Kontrolle ausüben" wurde nicht "nicht ausreichend umgesetzt", es wurde nie überhaupt angegangen. Zumindest nicht unter Bush und Obama hat sich mit seiner Abzugspriorisierung von vorneherein alle konsquenten Möglichkeiten außer Schwanz einkneifen verstellt, danach entsprechend nur Larifari geliefert.

Aber der Irak ist oder zumindest war in dieser Hinsicht noch easy going in Vergleich zu Afghanistan. Der Irak hat(te) einen viel höheren Lebensstandard mit landesweiten Strukturen, wo in Afghanistan Subsistenzwirtschaft weit verbreitet ist. Entsprechend sind die politischen und paramilitärischen Akteure im Irak relativ groß und greifbar und die meisten Iraker hatten zumindest mal genug zu verlieren, um von alleine Abstand zu den kampfgierigen Fraktionen zu halten. Umgekehrt hatte Saddam aus offensichtlichen Gründen dafür gesorgt, dass Waffen eine geringe Verbreitung im Land haben. Das gab es in Afghanisten 2001, nach Jahrzehnten Krieg, nicht. DORT hätte eine Besatzung keinen Erfolg haben können, selbst wenn man sie Versucht hätte. In Afghanistan, wo man es versucht hat, aber nicht. "Für die Taliban kämpfen" erfordert keinen Idealismus und eine seltene Kampfausrüstung, sondern nur das, was eh jeder noch im Schrank liegen hatte sowie mehr Karrierestreben als Skrupel. Somit kann jedes Haus eine Operationsbasis der Taliban, jeder Mann zwischen 14 und 64 ein feindlicher Kämpfer sein. Man hat nicht annähernd so viele Soldaten geschickt, wie man konnte, das stimmt. Aber um circa 10 Millionen potenzielle gegnerische Soldaten mit Heimvorteil in einem von Verstecken und Schmuggelwegen durchzogenen Land zu überwachen, die sich ihre Aktivitätszeiträume und -regionen vollkommen frei aussuchen und binnen kürzester Zeit ihre Pläne umstellen können, weil sie sowieso keine feste Infrastruktur haben, aber selbst nicht erkennbar sind, bevor sie ihren Angriff starten, hätte man auch die gesamte wehrfähige Bevölkerung der USA einziehen müssen. Das Ziel, Afghanistan zu kontrollieren, war unabhängig von den suboptimalen Umsetzungsversuchen nie erreichbar gewesen. Hätte die USA fünfmal mehr Soldaten geschickt, wären sie genauso gescheitert wie Sowjets und Briten zuvor, das ganze wäre als zweites Vietnam in die Geschichtsbücher gewandert. So ist es irgendwas zwischen Korea und Schweinebucht geworden - erfolglos, aber nicht mit einer kompletten verschlissen und traumatisierten Generation. (In den USA versteht sich. In Afghanistan natürlich schon, aber das hat die USA ja von Anfang an nicht interessiert.)

Zu den negativen Auswirkungen auf die Rüstungsprojekte:
Sehe ich unkritisch. Zunächst mal ist man China weiterhin in allen Belangen überlegen, auch wenn man Vorsprung verloren hat. Zum anderen ist die Zeit heißer Kämpfe zwischen Großmächten seit einem halben Jahrhundert vorbei. Wenn China und die USA ihr gesamtes heutiges konventionelles militärisches Potenzial gegeneinander aufbrauchen würden, wären die resultierenden Schäden kaum ein Zehntel so groß wie die aus dem wirtschaftlichen Zerwürfnis, die sich lange vorher ergeben würden. Ich kann nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, das sich die Geschichte des Kalten Krieges nicht wiederholen könnte, aber um ausgehend von unserer heutigen, vernetzten Welt dahin zu gelangen, dass jemand nicht komplett durchgeknalltes eine derartige Eskalation auch nur in Erwägung zieht, wird es mehrere Jahrzehnte zunehmender gegenseitiger Abschottung brauchen. Von der heutigen Rüstungstechnik der US-Armee sind dann höchstens noch die langfristig geplanten nuklearen Marine-Einheiten im Einsatz, der Rest wäre 1-2 Generationen weiter. Mit Blick auf die aktuellen Automatisierungs-Trends die Verzögerung mehrerer Ablösen sogar einen zeitweiligen strategischen Vorteil bedeuten. Vieles von dem, was in den USA Ende der 90er geplant wurde, lag hinsichtlich Einsatzmöglichkeiten, -risken und -chancen sowie dem Unterhaltsaufwand meilenweit von dem entfernt, was heute vorbereitet wird, wäre aber bei einer Beschaffung ab den 2010er bis Mitte des Jahrhunderts ohne Nachfolgerpläne geblieben. 
(Die Details sind vielleicht eher Tehmen für den Militärtechnik-Thread)


----------



## hoffgang (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich kann grad nicht ausführlich antworten, aber grade im Bezug auf China empfehle ich https://www.reuters.com/investigates/section/china-army/ (Vor allem Ruling the Waves)

So als Einstieg. Denn deine Wahrnehmung in allen Ehren, Sie wird der Situation aktuell nicht gerecht.








						Taiwan: The threat that the world ignores – DW – 09/18/2020
					

China openly threatens Taiwan with invasion. The world assumes it will never follow through. Yet as Beijing flexes its muscles at home and abroad, is that being dangerously complacent?




					www.dw.com
				




Ist ein Szenario mit dem wir uns beschäftigen - bitte, frag mich nicht nach Wahrscheinlichkeiten... - egal ob es in naher Zukunft eintritt oder nicht, es zeigt 2 Dinge. Dass China aufrüstet und das die USA die Kontrolle in der APAC Region immer weiter verlieren. Daran mit Schuld sind die massiven Ausgaben für die beiden Kriege im Irak & in Afghanistan.


----------



## Albatros1 (18. Oktober 2020)

Neue Info gelesen.
Kubanische Ärzte versuchen Beatmungsgeräte zu bauen, weil die US Sanktionen es nicht erlauben, daß sie diese importieren.
Eigentlich müßten gegen die USA Sanktionen wegen ..........erlassen werden.
Wieviele werden jetzt dadurch sterben?


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2020)

Für die Kubaner geht es wahrscheinlich nochmal gut aus. Für andere Länder wohl eher nicht:


> Doch das kubanische Entwicklungsmodell sei am Ende nur bedingt übertragbar, erklärt Vanegas Ayala: "Man darf nicht vergessen: Für Kuba ist es so einfach, weil es über eine lange Forschungstradition verfügt."
> 
> Für andere Länder sei so etwas nicht so einfach umzusetzen: "Länder aus Mittelamerika und der Karibik, die Dominikanische Republik oder Haiti - ich sehe nicht, dass diese Länder die Voraussetzungen dafür haben, die Infrastruktur, das technische Know How, um so etwas auf hohem Niveau zu entwickeln."
> 
> Zunächst wurden die Geräte an Tieren getestet, derzeit an Menschen. Ende Oktober soll das Beatmungsgerät in die Serienproduktion gehen, um Kuba für die nächste Infektionswelle zu wappnen.


Quelle: Beatmungsgeräte "made in Cuba"


----------



## Albatros1 (18. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Für die Kubaner geht es wahrscheinlich nochmal gut aus. Für andere Länder wohl eher nicht:
> 
> Quelle: Beatmungsgeräte "made in Cuba"


Relativ gut. Mit diesem Materialmangel ist es natürlich ungeheuer schwer ein medizinisches Gerät zu bauen. Nicht mal ein windows darf dorthin verkauft werden.
Die Kubaner sind schon Teufelskerle das alles geschafft zu haben. Und dabei haben sie viele Jahre noch Bedürftige aus anderen Ländern kostenlos behandelt. Bei reichen Ländern gibts das selten und nur in kleinem Maßstab.
Nachtrag. Viell. ganz gut kein windows zu haben.


----------



## RyzA (18. Oktober 2020)

Vor allem bemerkenswert, weil sie ja schon öfter unter harten Wirtschaftssanktionen gestanden haben.


----------



## Andrej (19. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich kann grad nicht ausführlich antworten, aber grade im Bezug auf China empfehle ich https://www.reuters.com/investigates/section/china-army/ (Vor allem Ruling the Waves)
> 
> So als Einstieg. Denn deine Wahrnehmung in allen Ehren, Sie wird der Situation aktuell nicht gerecht.
> 
> ...


Ob wir es wollen oder nicht, ist Taiwan und Hong Kong ein Teil Chinas. Als China schwach war haben die Europäuer mit dem Land alles gemacht was sie wollten und die Deutschen waren auch dabei.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/China-Expedition

Wirso soll China auf ein Teil seines Territoriums verzichten? Weil die Europäuer und Amerikaner es wollen?!
Ich bin zwar auf der Seite der Taiwanesen und Honkonger, aber es ändert nicht daran, dass China sich nicht mit den Folgen der Kolonialgeschichte zufrieden geben muss.



RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem bemerkenswert, weil sie ja schon öfter unter harten Wirtschaftssanktionen gestanden haben.


Die Kubaner können die Sanktionen ganz einfach verhindern, in dem sie der amerikanischen Mafia ihre Casinos zurück geben und den amrikanische Großkonzernen ihr Ackerland. Denn wir sollten ja nicht vergessen, dass vor Castro 70-80% des kubanischen Ackerlandes amerikanischen Großkonzernen gehörten und dieser scheiss Kommunist hat es ihnen weg genommen - einfach so!


----------



## hoffgang (19. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ob wir es wollen oder nicht, ist Taiwan und Hong Kong ein Teil Chinas. Als China schwach war haben die Europäuer mit dem Land alles gemacht was sie wollten und die Deutschen waren auch dabei.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/China-Expedition
> 
> Wirso soll China auf ein Teil seines Territoriums verzichten? Weil die Europäuer und Amerikaner es wollen?!
> Ich bin zwar auf der Seite der Taiwanesen und Honkonger, aber es ändert nicht daran, dass China sich nicht mit den Folgen der Kolonialgeschichte zufrieden geben muss.



Das kann man ja gerne so sehen, Realität bleibt, dass Taiwan das anders sieht und die USA sich hier eindeutig positionieren. https://www.dw.com/de/trump-brüskiert-china-mit-taiwan-gesetz/a-52939509

Fakt bleibt auch: Die Chinesen rüsten  - gerade im maritimen Bereich - massiv auf, nicht nur im Bereich Blue-Water, sondern auch was Landungen an fremden Küsten angeht (Landungsboote, Hubschrauberträger, Marineinfanterie), alles Dinge die bei einer möglichen Invasion von Taiwan ganz praktisch wären.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wirso soll China auf ein Teil seines Territoriums verzichten?


Selbstbestimmungsrecht der Völker und so. 

Man ist kein Teil der PRCund man will es nicht sein. 
Anders wäre es wenn man schon Teil der PRC wäre...


----------



## Don-71 (19. Oktober 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ob wir es wollen oder nicht, ist Taiwan und Hong Kong ein Teil Chinas. Als China schwach war haben die Europäuer mit dem Land alles gemacht was sie wollten und die Deutschen waren auch dabei.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/China-Expedition
> 
> Wirso soll China auf ein Teil seines Territoriums verzichten? Weil die Europäuer und Amerikaner es wollen?!
> Ich bin zwar auf der Seite der Taiwanesen und Honkonger, aber es ändert nicht daran, dass China sich nicht mit den Folgen der Kolonialgeschichte zufrieden geben muss.



Dir ist aber schon klar, das Taiwan nie eine Kolonie war, wie Hong Kong, sondern Chinesen sind, die sich vom Kommunismus losgesagt haben und dort ihre eigenes Staatsgebiet gegründet haben?!
Warum sollen wir diese Leute nicht unterstützen?

Was Hong Kong betrifft scheinst auch du, wie viele Andere, internationale Verträge für ein Stück Dreck zu halten, an das sich kein Mensch halten muss!


----------



## Andrej (19. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon klar, das Taiwan nie eine Kolonie war, wie Hong Kong, sondern Chinesen sind, die sich vom Kommunismus losgesagt haben und dort ihre eigenes Staatsgebiet gegründet haben?!
> Warum sollen wir diese Leute nicht unterstützen?
> 
> Was Hong Kong betrifft scheinst auch du, wie viele Andere, internationale Verträge für ein Stück Dreck zu halten, an das sich kein Mensch halten muss!


Taiwan war eine Kolonie von Japan im Zeitraum von 1895 bis 1945. Und hat sich erst im Jahre 1949 von China abgespalten, als die Nationalisten unter Chiang Kai-shek den Bürgerkrieg gegen Mao verlohren haben und nach Taiwan flühteten.

Hängt davon ab wie sie zustande gekommen sind. Wenn sie nach dem Motto abgeschlossen wurden: "Entweder du schließt es ab oder wir töten dich!", dann muss man sich nicht an diese halten, wenn man die Möglichkeit hat. Und China ist nun nach 25 Jahren in der Lage sich an diese Verträge nicht zu halten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich kann grad nicht ausführlich antworten, aber grade im Bezug auf China empfehle ich https://www.reuters.com/investigates/section/china-army/ (Vor allem Ruling the Waves)
> 
> So als Einstieg. Denn deine Wahrnehmung in allen Ehren, Sie wird der Situation aktuell nicht gerecht.
> 
> ...



Ich sehe in deinem _sehr_ propagandastischen Link nichts, was ich nicht wüsste oder was meiner vorherigen Aussage wiedersprechen würde. Natürlich hat China aufgerüstet und den Abstand zu den USA verkürzt. Natürlich hat China im chinesischen Meer heute eine stärkere Militärpräsenz als die USA (wer sucht, findet schon in einem Schulatlas Hinweise darauf, dass China dort relativ viel Einfluss haben könnte...).

Aber was ändert das jetzt daran, dass das heutige China am Vorabend eines heißen Krieges mit den USA bereits mehr Schaden durch die bis dahin erfolgten wirtschaftlichen Verwürfnisse erlitten hätte, als die US-Armee selbst zu Zeiten ihrer größten Übermacht je hätte in China anrichten können? Ich denke, es sollte aufgefallen, dass vor ein paar Jahren eine andere Großmacht in ihr Nachbarland einmarschiert und schon länger beanspruchtes Territorium erobert hat, genau wie China das gerne mit Taiwan machen würde. Aber weder die USA noch andere sogenannte "Schutzmächte" haben auch nur mit Finger in Richtung Abzug gezeigt, weil ihnen noch lange vor einer militärischen Aufheizung die wirtschaftlichen Konsequenzen zu heftig erschienen. Dabei war besagtes Land wirtschaftlich eine Null im Vergleich zu China, aber eben immer noch weitaus wichtiger als der Staat, dessen Territorium jetzt halt nicht mehr dessen Territorium ist. Und dieses Verhältnis gilt zunehmend auch zwischen China respektive Taiwan und dem Westen. Je nachdem wie es sich weiterentwickelt, wird irgendwann der Punkt erreicht sein, an dem die USA vollkommen unabhängig von der Größe ihrer Armee keinen Finger mehr für Taiwan krummachen würden. Dann wird China vielleicht militärisch losschlagen, sollte es dann noch nötig sein (vorher dehnt man seine 300 Meilen-Zone bis 2 cm vor die Küste aus, mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen für Handel und Fischerei, kappt Datenverbindungen, etc.)
Dann wird China zuschlagen, aber nicht vorher. Vergleiche Hong Kong und wie sehr sich Großbritannien (oder irgendwer anders) noch dafür interessiert. China wird nicht von Politikern mit einem 4-Jahres-Horizont regiert.

Und wir leben nicht mehr im kalten Krieg, wir leben in der Globalisierung. Ehe wir oder die USA uns einen Krieg mit China wortwörtlich leisten könnten oder würden, vollkommen unabhängig von der jeweiligen militärischen Stärke, müssen erst einmal 2-3 Jahrzehnte lang wirtschaftliche Verknüpfungen entzerrt und zerschlagen werden. Was nützen den USA zehnmal mehr Träger gestützt Kampfflugzeuge, wenn sie einen Tag nach Kriegsbeginn keine Raketen mehr nachproduzieren können, da ein halbes Dutzend Elektronikteile fehlt und man die nächsten drei Wochen damit beschäftigt ist, all die notgeschlachteten Kühe zu grillen, für deren Fütterung man sich kein südamerikanisches Gensoja mehr leisten kann? Wie gesagt: In ein paar Jahrzehnten könnte das anders aussehen, zumindest wenn Trumpistan den bisherigen Kurs beibehält. Aber "ein paar Jahrzehnte" ist eben auch der Zeitraum, innerhalb dessen man die in den letzten 10-20 Jahren versäumten Anschaffungen nachholen kann. Ich persönlich erwarte vorher aber noch viele Stellvertreterkriege in Afrika, dass sich gerade zum neuen mittleren Osten entwickelt.




Albatros1 schrieb:


> Relativ gut. Mit diesem Materialmangel ist es natürlich ungeheuer schwer ein medizinisches Gerät zu bauen. Nicht mal ein windows darf dorthin verkauft werden.



Windows dürfte auch das letzte sein, was die Kubaner brauchen oder wollen  .



> Die Kubaner sind schon Teufelskerle das alles geschafft zu haben. Und dabei haben sie viele Jahre noch Bedürftige aus anderen Ländern kostenlos behandelt. Bei reichen Ländern gibts das selten und nur in kleinem Maßstab.
> Nachtrag. Viell. ganz gut kein windows zu haben.



"Kostenlos" war das nie. Für die Austauschprogramme mit anderen Lateinamerikanischen Staaten flossen meist Rohstoffe. Inbesondere kubanische Medizin im Tausch gegen venezuelanisches Erdöl war für beide Seiten extrem wichtig.




RyzA schrieb:


> Vor allem bemerkenswert, weil sie ja schon öfter unter harten Wirtschaftssanktionen gestanden haben.



"öfters"? Abgesehen von den paar Lockerungen unter Obama durchgängig seit Ende der [anderen] Diktatur auf Kuba. Man muss aber auch die Kehrseite sehen: Ohne die von außen erzwungene wirtschaftliche Isolation hätte sich das Regime auf Kuba nie halten können. Der Lebensstandard dort ist zwar insbesondere für die ärmeren Menschen klar besser als im kapitalistischen Rest Lateinamerikas (was gerne vergessen wird, weil irgendwie immer Florida als Bezugspunkt genommen wird, warum auch immer), aber es ging nicht gerade schnell bergauf und seit dem Zusammenbruch der Sowjetunion und somit des  inner-sozialistischen Handels, der für das einzige tropische Land vor allem landwirtschaftlich extrem lohnend war, praktisch gar nicht mehr. Je mehr Zugangsschancen zum westlichen Fortschritt den Kubanern in den letzten Jahren suggeriert wurden, desto mehr musste das Regime seinen Einfluss zurückfahren. Hoffnungen sind eine verdammt starke Waffe, auch wenn in 90% der Fälle an ihrer statt die Gosse wartet. "Ich will" hat auch in Kuba schon zunehmend "wir schaffen das" verdrängt.


----------



## Andrej (20. Oktober 2020)

Es ist schon unglaublich was gerade in den USA abläuft in der Corona Krise! Anstatt den Menschen zu helfen, streiten sich die Republikaner und Demokraten über die Unterschrift auf einem Check.
Dabei will ums verrecken keine politische Partei über ihren Schatten springen um den Menschen zu helfen. Für Millionen von Menschen in den USA wird es bald vollkommen egal sein wer der nächste Präsident wird, denn sie werden alle auf der Straße landen.
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/money...-rent-mortgage-payments-september/3694327001/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vV2mBhQR3r4:642

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## geisi2 (20. Oktober 2020)

Ja ja die guten netten Demokraten....siehe erstes Corona Hilfspaket.
Was da so alles gefordert wurde und wer da so alles Geld bekommen sollte...

Biden und vor allem sein Sohn haben momentan aber ganz andere Probleme^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OURWgjDhc8M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S1Wd3yDN6vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FB/Twitter zensieren das Ganze was ihnen anscheinend auch auf die Füße fällt. Gut so!
Bei uns wird medial natürlich alles angezweifelt...was natürlich genau so wäre würde man die Namen einfach austauschen Biden <--> Trump. 
Drei Jahre wurde die VT von Trumps Russland Affäre aufrecht erhalten bis sie einfach nicht mehr zu halten war. 
Da wurde aber nichts von Twitter/FB oder Youtube zensiert. 
Ich wünsche mir in dem Fall eine genau so gewissenhafte Ermittlung wie auf der anderen Seite zur VT um Trumps Russland Affäre.


----------



## seahawk (20. Oktober 2020)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die USA noch einmal Trump wählen.


----------



## Andrej (21. Oktober 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man kann nur hoffen, dass die USA noch einmal Trump wählen.


Und dann? Was wird er besser machen als jetzt? Er hat bis heute keinen Plan was er mit "Obamacare" machen will, außer das er es abschaffen will und damit 30 Millionen Menschen aus der Krankenversicherung werfen.

Die Menschen in den USA müssen verstehen, dass alles nur Show ist und die Reichen das Land dank COVID schon längst geplündert haben und sie in geraumer Zeit vor den Scherben ihres Darseins stehen werden.
Die sollen ein "Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen" für Erwachsene einführen bis COVID vorbei ist, damit Menschne ihre Mieten bezahlen können und um sich was zu essen kaufen zu können. Alles andere ist Nebensächlich und sollte auf nach der Pandemie verschoben werden - außer den Wahlen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gxFx4_ofy7I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## geisi2 (21. Oktober 2020)

Es ist nicht Trump der momentan die Hilfsgelder blockiert.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gqPltMpWIwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seahawk (21. Oktober 2020)

Nichts wird besser, aber die USA wird als führende Weltmacht weiter abrutschen. Mit Glück löst er die NATO auf.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht Trump der momentan die Hilfsgelder blockiert.


Die Demokraten wollen, dass die Arbeiter mehr Geld bekommen. Trump will das den Unternehmen geben.
Natürlich muss man das boykottieren.


----------



## acc (21. Oktober 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Öhm
> Europa nach dem WWII, Japan danach, Südkorea hat sich auch gemacht



südkorea war nach dem koreakrieg erstmal 30 jahre lang eine militärdiktatur. das es zur zeit nach aussen hin wie eine demokratie aussieht, hat nichts mit den usa zu tun. falls die usa einen plan hatten für südkorea, dann den mit der militärdiktatur.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier liegt halt der Hund begraben, Afghanistan *hätte* was werden können, wenn Ahmad Schah Massoud, nicht 2 Tage vor dem 11. September ermordet worden wäre. Einer der wenigen Charismatiker, der es nach den Anschlägen vom 11. Spetember und dem Einmarsch in Afghanistan mit westlicher Hilfe *eventuell* hätte schaffen können, den Großteil des Landes hinter sich zu versammeln.



hätte er nicht, da beim grossteil der bevölkerung unbeliebt aufgrund der tatsache, dass er auch nur ein kriegsverbrecher war.


----------



## geisi2 (21. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Demokraten wollen, dass die Arbeiter mehr Geld bekommen. Trump will das den Unternehmen geben.
> Natürlich muss man das boykottieren.



Ernsthaft? 
Ist das die Mär vom Teddybär?
Momentan arbeitet die Politik, auch bei uns, hauptsächlich für ihre Sponsoren und nicht für den Bürger od. Arbeiter.

Aber ich will ja nicht das das einfache Bild das du so zeichnest versaut wird.
Biden ist für die Arbeiter da und besonders liegt ihm die schwarze Bevölkerung am Herzen siehe seinem "Crime bill act"


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2020)

Das sind nun mal die Fakten.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Oktober 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft?
> Ist das die Mär vom Teddybär?
> Momentan arbeitet die Politik, auch bei uns, hauptsächlich für ihre Sponsoren und nicht für den Bürger od. Arbeiter.
> 
> ...


Deine Antwort weicht vom Thema ab und soll nur ablenken. Es ging um den Grund, warum die Demokraten im Kongress so hart bleiben. Für was Biden steht, das stand dabei gar nicht zu Debatte.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Demokraten wollen, dass die Arbeiter mehr Geld bekommen. Trump will das den Unternehmen geben.
> Natürlich muss man das boykottieren.



Das ganze ist doch nichts anderes wieder als reine Lügen und Fake News von Geisi, die er bei seinen alternativen Medien aufschnappt hat!
Trump hat per Twitter die monatelangen Verhandlungen über ein "zweites US Corona Paket" am Wochenende seiner Krankenhausentlassung, ohne irgendwelche Rücksprachen (auch  nicht mit seinen Republikanern) beendet.
Dabei war der Streitpunkt, das die Demokraten um einiges mehr Geld für Private und klein und mittelständische Unternehmen wollten und insbesondere für Kommunen und Städte, das lehnten Trump und die Republikaner ab.

Das ganze kam wohl nach Umfragen nicht wirklch gut an und auch einige Berater haben Trump wohl sehr energisch erklärt, dass er Sch ei sse gebaut hat (stand ja auch noch unter Steroiden), danach hat er nach 2-3 Tagen die Kehrtwende gemacht und wollte jetzt über Schecks an Private (wohl wieder mit seinem Namen) extra verhandeln, woraufhin Pelosi und die Demokraten völlig zurecht den Finger gezeigt haben.

Jetzt eine Woche später und weiterhin schlechten Umfragen hat Trump nun eine 180° Kehrtwende aus völliger Verzweiflung gemacht, stellt sich gegen die eigene Partei und möchte nun mehr Geld verteilen als selbst die Demokraten und diese verhandeln und kommen wohl auch zu einem Ergebnis!








						Verhandlungen über neues Hilfspaket: Pelosi erwartet Einigung in dieser Woche - Trump will sich Parteikollegen widersetzen
					

Die US-Wirtschaft kann sich offenbar auf neue Billionenhilfen einstellen. Demokraten und Republikaner stehen Nancy Pelosi zufolge kurz vor einer Einigung. Auch weil Donald Trump sich plötzlich begeistert zeigt.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Hier irgendwie den Demokraten den schwarzen Peter zuschieben zu wollen, spricht von einer totalen Ignoranz, da Trump bei diesem Thema völlig erratisch und schon krankhaft gehandelt hat, so oft wie er nur in Tagen völlige Kehrtwendungen gemacht hat.


----------



## Albatros1 (21. Oktober 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Kostenlos" war das nie. Für die Austauschprogramme mit anderen Lateinamerikanischen Staaten flossen meist Rohstoffe. Inbesondere kubanische Medizin im Tausch gegen venezuelanisches Erdöl war für beide Seiten extrem wichtig.


Dann lügen benachbarte Insel also? 
Und ja, wegen dem US Boykott ist natürlich jede Lieferung an Kuba besonders einfach. Probier das doch mal. Vielleicht mit ner alten XP CD?


----------



## Andrej (23. Oktober 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist doch nichts anderes wieder als reine Lügen und Fake News von Geisi, die er bei seinen alternativen Medien aufschnappt hat!
> Trump hat per Twitter die monatelangen Verhandlungen über ein "zweites US Corona Paket" am Wochenende seiner Krankenhausentlassung, ohne irgendwelche Rücksprachen (auch  nicht mit seinen Republikanern) beendet.
> Dabei war der Streitpunkt, das die Demokraten um einiges mehr Geld für Private und klein und mittelständische Unternehmen wollten und insbesondere für Kommunen und Städte, das lehnten Trump und die Republikaner ab.


Hast du denn original Text gelesen, oder in der Zeitung? Und wenn das Original, hast du einen Link?


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

Gestern Abend lief eine Doku im Ersten über Trump: Im Wahn - Trump und die Amerikanische Katastrophe

Erschreckend wie von Trump Anhängern gefordert wird politische Gegner zu lynchen und zu exekutieren.
Notfalls würden sie auch im Bürgerkrieg kämpfen. Und die gehörten noch nicht mal rechtsextremen Gruppen wie den "Proud Boys" an.

Am 03. November ist es soweit und ich habe die Befürchtung das es knallen wird. Egal wer gewinnt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2020)

Heute Morgen hab ich ein Bericht gesehen wo Trump Fans in florida gefragt wurden.
Die lieben Trump und sagen, dass die Demokraten alle Linksfaschisten sind, die das Land zerstören wollen. Die glauben also den Unsinn, den Trump ständig verbreitet.
Und auf die Frage, ob es zum Bürgerkrieg kommt, wenn Trump knapp verliert sagten sie, dass es kein Bürgerkrieg geben wird, da die Demokraten ja keine Waffen hätten und die Trump Fans in den letzten Monaten Waffen gehortet haben.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

Wenn ich nicht wüsste dass das die Realität ist, würde ich das für einen schlechten Film halten.
Und Corona kommt noch dazu.
Sehr merkwürdig alles.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2020)

Corona ist eine Erfindung der Chinesen um Trump zu töten aber Trump konnte das Attentat abwehren.


----------



## Adi1 (27. Oktober 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Am 03. November ist es soweit und ich habe die Befürchtung das es knallen wird. Egal wer gewinnt.


Es wird knallen, wenn Trump die Wahl verliert.


----------



## Andrej (27. Oktober 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Es wird knallen, wenn Trump die Wahl verliert.


Vorallem für Deutschland als Exportnation, wenn Trump verliert und diese Verrückten wirklich zu den Waffen greifen.
Habe gerade ein Interview mit Sacha Baron Cohan geguckt über den neuen Film und er hat dort einenn Ausschnitt gezeigt als er enttarnt wurde und man die Szene stürmte wo er aufgetreten ist. Er ist dann in einen Bus gestürmt und diese Trump Anhänger versuchten ihn aus dem Bus zu holen.
Vielleicht kann ja Trump wenn er die Wahl in den USA verliert, die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen und bei der AfD anfangen?! Die Anhänger sind ja die selben.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2020)

> Nach ihrer Bestätigung soll Barrett rasch zum vollwertigen Mitglied des Obersten Gerichts werden. Sie werde am Dienstag vom Vorsitzenden Richter John Roberts vereidigt, teilte der Supreme Court mit. Noch am Montagabend legte sie den Eid auf die Verfassung im Weißen Haus ab - die erste Stufe des Vereidigungsverfahrens.
> 
> Die Richter werden vom Präsidenten nominiert und vom Senat ernannt. Die Konservativen bekommen mit Barretts Ernennung die dominierende Mehrheit von sechs der neun Sitze am Obersten Gericht. Das könnte die Entwicklung der US-Gesellschaft auf Jahrzehnte beeinflussen...
> 
> ...



US-Senat bestätigt Amy Coney Barrett für das Oberste Gericht

Die Entwicklung in den USA ist echt nicht mehr schön.


----------



## Threshold (27. Oktober 2020)

Der Supreme court ist in der Hand der Republikaner. wird es bei der Wahl eng, kann man sich denken, wohin die Reise gehen wird. Al Gore lässt grüßen.


----------



## Adi1 (28. Oktober 2020)

Naja,
jetzt gibt es ja schon sehr viele Briefwählerstimmen,
die wird auch der Supreme Court nicht als ungültig erklären kann. 

Die Frage ist nur,
wer hat wo sein Kreuz gemacht.

Ja, mal abwarten ....


----------



## Threshold (28. Oktober 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> die wird auch der Supreme Court nicht als ungültig erklären kann


darum geht es ja nicht.
Aber wenn das Zählen zu lange dauert, wird der Supreme Court entscheiden, dass das Zählen vorbei ist und fertig.
Das war 2000 so als es um Florida ging.
Wenn Trump sich in der Wahlnacht vorne sieht, wird er sich zum Sieger erklären.
Und wenn es eben Tage dauert, bis die Briefstimmen gezählt sind, wird er den supreme Court einschalten.


----------



## RyzA (28. Oktober 2020)

DIe USA sind momentan ein Pulverfass.
Ich hoffe wirklich das es dort zu keinen Bürgerkrieg kommt.
Und die Pandemie läuft da noch paralell.


----------



## Andrej (28. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> darum geht es ja nicht.
> Aber wenn das Zählen zu lange dauert, wird der Supreme Court entscheiden, dass das Zählen vorbei ist und fertig.
> Das war 2000 so als es um Florida ging.
> Wenn Trump sich in der Wahlnacht vorne sieht, wird er sich zum Sieger erklären.
> Und wenn es eben Tage dauert, bis die Briefstimmen gezählt sind, wird er den supreme Court einschalten.


Die haben es schon getan! Ab Minute 5, man kann auch alles gucken.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AgxaZHt_iPk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Adi1 (30. Oktober 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> darum geht es ja nicht.
> Aber wenn das Zählen zu lange dauert, wird der Supreme Court entscheiden, dass das Zählen vorbei ist und fertig.
> Das war 2000 so als es um Florida ging.
> Wenn Trump sich in der Wahlnacht vorne sieht, wird er sich zum Sieger erklären.
> Und wenn es eben Tage dauert, bis die Briefstimmen gezählt sind, wird er den supreme Court einschalten.


Warten wir doch einfach mal ab ...


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

"Deutschland will mich loswerden" - so wettert der US-Präsident gegen andere Länder

Aber eigentlich hat er damit ja nicht Unrecht.


----------



## Eckism (1. November 2020)

Ich bin ja so gespannt, wie die Straßenschlachten in den USA werden...wenn Trump gewinnt, machen die Demokraten rabatz, wenn Biden gewinnt, machen die Repus rabatz, es wird also auf jeden Fall ein Interessanter November im TV.


----------



## Andrej (1. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin ja so gespannt, wie die Straßenschlachten in den USA werden...wenn Trump gewinnt, machen die Demokraten rabatz, wenn Biden gewinnt, machen die Repus rabatz, es wird also auf jeden Fall ein Interessanter November im TV.


Dass wird wirklich spannend! Ich hoffe, dass wenn Trump verliert er es auch akzeptiert. Ich glaube er ist der erste Präsident in den USA der es geschaft hat die Wahlen so zu diskreditieren. Dass ist der Tod für jede Demokratie, wenn ein Teil der Bevölkerung nicht mehr an "faire" Wahlen glaubt - was auch immer Fair in den USA bedeutet. 
Bis jetzt gab es in den USA nur Einzelfälle von Wahlfällschnugen die nichtmal der Rede wert waren. Es ist kein vergleich zu Russland, der Ukraine oder Belarus oder irgendeinem Staat in Afrika. Und trotz dem versucht man den Amerikanern weismachen, dass die Wahlen von jemanden gefällst werden.
Die einzigen Wahlfällscher in den USA sind die Geldgeber und die Politiker selbst.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-JRAotDftBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Dass wird wirklich spannend! Ich hoffe, dass wenn Trump verliert er es auch akzeptiert.


Das wird er nicht akzeptieren. Hat er ja schon mehrfach vorher angekündigt.
Und seine hartgesottenen Anhänger  werden eine Wahlniederlage auch nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Whispercat (2. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Dass wird wirklich spannend! Ich hoffe, dass wenn Trump verliert er es auch akzeptiert.



Ist meiner Meinung nach halt vorallem eine Frage wie sehr Florida & Pennsylvania Biden seine Öl Aussage übelnehmenund dann natürlich wie sehr die Laptopgeschichte die Runde gemacht hat bevor die Leute wählen waren. Denn während in unseren Medien nach wie vor vom *"angeblichen"* Laptop geredet wird geht diese Laptopbombe in den US Medien grade hoch wie ein Vulkan, weil nachdem man zuerst versucht hat die Geschichte zu unterdrücken jetzt alle darüber berichten. Und ich rede da nichtmal von den Prostituierten & Crackfotos sondern : 

Das hier : 








						Smoking-gun email reveals how Hunter Biden introduced Ukrainian businessman to VP dad
					

Hunter Biden introduced his father, then-Vice President Joe Biden, to a top executive at a Ukrainian energy firm less than a year before the elder Biden pressured government officials in Ukraine in…




					nypost.com
				




Und das hier :








						EXCLUSIVE: National security nightmare of Hunter Biden's laptop
					

Hunter Biden chose to protect his MacBook Pro computer - crammed with what an IT expert last night described as a 'national security nightmare' and 'classic blackmail material'.



					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Und dann natürlich der Versuch Twitters die Geschichte unter den Teppich zu kehren und jeden zu bannen der darüber redet womit sich Jack Dorsey sogar ne Vorladung vor den US Kongress eingehandelt hat. Sprich wäre das alles früher ans Licht gekommen hätte das Biden zu 100% die Präsidentschaft gekostet.



Andrej schrieb:


> Bis jetzt gab es in den USA nur Einzelfälle von Wahlfällschnugen die nichtmal der Rede wert waren.


Naja, "der Rede wert" würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Grade wenn besagte Briefwahlen die nunmal nachweislich manipulierbar sind, das winzige Zünglein an der Waage ausmachen die Trump die Wahl verlieren lassen dann bricht in den USA die Hölle los. Die Wahl Trumps gegen Hillary war schon ultraknapp und wenn du jetzt schon Storys über gekaufte/gehortete Wahlzettel hörst könnte das möglicherweise schon dazu beitragen das es Trump die Wahl kostet.  

Und grade das die Medien zusammen mit Twitter in den USA zuerst versucht haben Bidens Skandale so kurz vor der Wahl unter den Teppich zu kehren verleit der ganzen Situation eine besondere Brisanz deren Entwicklung schwer einzuschätzen ist.


----------



## Andrej (2. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Naja, "der Rede wert" würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. Grade wenn besagte Briefwahlen die nunmal nachweislich manipulierbar sind, das winzige Zünglein an der Waage ausmachen die Trump die Wahl verlieren lassen dann bricht in den USA die Hölle los. Die Wahl Trumps gegen Hillary war schon ultraknapp und wenn du jetzt schon Storys über gekaufte/gehortete Wahlzettel hörst könnte das möglicherweise schon dazu beitragen das es Trump die Wahl kostet.
> 
> Und grade das die Medien zusammen mit Twitter in den USA zuerst versucht haben Bidens Skandale so kurz vor der Wahl unter den Teppich zu kehren verleit der ganzen Situation eine besondere Brisanz deren Entwicklung schwer einzuschätzen ist.


Es ist nicht der Rede wert! Bis heute konnten die Republikaner überhaupt keine Beweise liefern, dass die Briefwahl einfach zu manipulieren ist. Die haben dort irgendwo ein paar Briefe gefunden die angeblich manipuliert waren und jetzt laufen sie damit herum als seien es Tausende oder Millionen gewesen. Das aufstellen von falschen Briefkästen durch die Republikaner, dass klingt schon eher nach einem Versuch die Wahlen zu manipulieren oder dass schließen von Wahllokalen in mehrheitlich demokratischen Bezirken. Wenn ich mir die Bilder und die Berichte angucken, wie Menschen einen ganzen Tag in der Schlange stehen um zu Wählen, dann ist es schon lächerlich und hat nichts mit barierefreien Wahlen zu tun.
Die Republikaner versuchen einfach mit allen Mitteln an der Macht zu bleiben und nutzen alle dreckigen Tricks die sie können.

Die Geschichte mit dem Sohn von Binden interessiert mich eher wenig, denn er steht nicht zur Wahl. Ist natürlich nicht gut, wenn man so ein Kind hat.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Grade wenn besagte Briefwahlen die nunmal nachweislich manipulierbar sind,


Dann liefer doch mal Beweise für die Manipulation.
Trump kann das ja nicht. Hilf ihm doch mal.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2020)

Ach ja so viel über die Geschichte von Hunter Biden, ich fasse das mal nicht in Deutsch zusammen, ihr könnt alle Englisch und kein einziges seriöses Medium berichtet darüber, nicht ein einziges.
Weder die große seriösen Zeitungen noch die großen Networks ausser Fox, weder CBS, ABC, NBC, CNN etc etc.



> So, let's get this straight.
> 
> Hunter, while living in California, decides to fly 3,000 miles to Delaware. All to drop off a water damaged laptop for repair, coincidentally at a huge MAGA fan shop for $85. He then decided to never pick up his own laptop.
> 
> ...



Jeder kann sich ja dazu seine eigenen Gedanken machen, aber wie gesagt außer rechtsextremen oder ultrarechten Medien, berichtet darüber keine Sau in den USA. So viel dazu, dass das gerade wie ein Vulkan in den USA  hoch geht.


----------



## Whispercat (2. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der Rede wert! Bis heute konnten die Republikaner überhaupt keine Beweise liefern, dass die Briefwahl einfach zu manipulieren ist. Die haben dort irgendwo ein paar Briefe gefunden die angeblich manipuliert waren


Du meinst das gleiche "angeblich" das die deutsche Presse nach wie vor für Hunter Bidens Laptop benutzt obwohl die Story confirmed ist ? Unsere Presse ist im Bezug auf die US Wahl leider maximal unbrauchbar, ich würde mich da eher an englischer Presse orientieren.



Andrej schrieb:


> Die Geschichte mit dem Sohn von Binden interessiert mich eher wenig, denn er steht nicht zur Wahl. Ist natürlich nicht gut, wenn man so ein Kind hat.


... und weil es Biden möglicherweise Stimmen kosten wird. Aber was Biden möglicherweise noch viel mehr Stimmen kosten wird ist das auf besagtem Laptop Mails gefunden wurden die darauf schliessen lassen das Joe Biden sehr wohl in den Ukraine Skandal verwickelt war obwohl er dies leugnet. Und das ist insofern relevant weil es die Demokraten waren die wegen dieser Ukraine Geschichte sogar ein Amtsenthebungsverfahren gegen Trump gestartet haben.

Achja, und natürlich das hier : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gx0rFsgaAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Andrej schrieb:


> Die Republikaner versuchen einfach mit allen Mitteln an der Macht zu bleiben und nutzen alle dreckigen Tricks die sie können.


Ja, es stimmt das die Republikaner nicht ganz sauber spielen. Aber das tun die Demokraten auch nicht oder warum doktern die ständig an den Briefwahlrichtlinien in von ihnen kontrollierten Staaten herum ?




Threshold schrieb:


> Dann liefer doch mal Beweise für die Manipulation.
> Trump kann das ja nicht. Hilf ihm doch mal.


Den Guardien, BBC oder irgend ne andere brauchbare englische Quelle darüber was die Tücken der Briefwahl sind  wirst du ja wohl noch selber googeln können.

Zb. das hier : 








						US election 2020: Do postal ballots lead to voting fraud?
					

President Trump says postal ballots lead to widespread fraud - but what evidence is there?



					www.bbc.com
				






Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder kann sich ja dazu seine eigenen Gedanken machen, aber wie gesagt außer rechtsextremen oder ultrarechten Medien, berichtet darüber keine Sau in den USA. So viel dazu, dass das wie ein Vulkan in den USA gerade hoch geht.


Jap, da gebe ich dir ausnahmsweise mal vollkommen Recht ... jeder kann oder eher *sollte* sich Gedanken darüber machen was wohl glaubwürdiger ist ... ein Text von dem nichtmal klar ist woher er stammt oder das hier : 

NY Post: 








						How Joe Biden clearly benefited from ‘Biden family business’
					

You’re not supposed to care about the Hunter Biden scandals because Joe Biden argues he never profited from his son’s and brother’s plans. “I have not taken a penny from any foreign source ever in …




					nypost.com
				



Washington Post : 


			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2020/10/14/hunter-bidens-alleged-laptop-an-explainer/
		

USA Today : 
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/...n-trump-clash-hunter-biden-emails/3717412001/ 
ABC : 




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1322376502403604480

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


https://www.abc.net.au/news/2020-10-23/joe-biden-hunter-laptop-allegations-us-election-2020/12801162 
Selbst CNN (auch wenn sie so tun als wäre die Geschichte noch nicht bestätigt : )








						FBI says it has 'nothing to add' to Ratcliffe's claim on Russian disinformation
					

The FBI said in a letter Tuesday night that it had "nothing to add" to comments this week by the Director of National Intelligence John Ratcliffe, who said there was "no intelligence to support" that Russian disinformation efforts were connected to recently surfaced emails that have been behind...




					edition.cnn.com
				



Und CBS ( die das selbe machen : )








						What we know — and don't know — about Hunter Biden's alleged laptop
					

A central figure has contradicted himself about his actions and motivations, raising questions about his account.




					www.cbsnews.com
				



CBS21 : 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sg1H5cfpMUg:106

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und nicht zu vergessen dem was auf Twitter abgeht: 


			https://twitter.com/search?q=hunter%20biden%20laptop&src=typeahead_click
		

usw. 

Achja, und übrigens die US Strafverfolgungsbehörden halten den Laptop für legit ( https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-8861635/FBI-taken-possession-Hunter-Bidens-laptops.html ) und die haben dann leider doch ein bisschen mehr Glaubwürdigkeit als jemand der nichtmal Quellen angibt und ausserdem mal wieder beim Märchen erzählen erwischt wurde.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Du meinst das gleiche "angeblich" das die deutsche Presse nach wie vor für Hunter Bidens Laptop benutzt obwohl die Story confirmed ist ? Unsere Presse ist im Bezug auf die US Wahl leider maximal unbrauchbar, ich würde mich da eher an englischer Presse orientieren.


Anscheinend bist du dem Englischen nicht wirklich mächtig und kannst Meinungsmache nicht von Fakten unterscheiden!
In deinem Artikel von dailymail werden FBI Leute zitiert, die mit FOX News gesprochen haben, nur ist der OFFIZIELLE FBI Standpunkt weiterhin der, dass es sich um eine russische Desinformationskampagne handelt.

Zitat aus deinem eigenen geposteten Artikel!


> The FBI, however, has declined to confirm whether or not it is examining the laptop and its contents.
> 
> In a letter to Republican chairman of the Senate Homeland Security Committee Ron Johnson on Tuesday, the FBI said it would not be commenting on Ratcliffe's remarks.
> 
> 'Regarding the subject of your letter, we have nothing to add at this time to the October 19th public statement by the Director of National Intelligence about the available actionable intelligence,' the bureau said.


So viel dazu wie du hier confirmed verkaust und anscheinend nicht wirklich den Artikel verstehst, was die offiziellen Fakten sind und was Fox News angeblich dazu beizutragen hat und mit wem sie angeblich gesprochen haben.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Den Guardien, BBC oder irgend ne andere brauchbare englische Quelle darüber was die Tücken der Briefwahl sind  wirst du ja wohl noch selber googeln können.
> 
> Zb. das hier :
> 
> ...


Und wo ist jetzt die Manipulation?


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2020)

Trump-Fans bedrängen Wahlkampf-Bus von Biden



> Der Republikaner Trump teilte auf seinem Twitter-Account ein Video, auf dem die Fahrzeugkolonne rund um den Bus zu sehen ist, nicht aber der Zusammenprall der beiden Autos. Dazu schrieb Trump: "Ich liebe Texas!"



Das Trump das gut findet wundert mich nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (2. November 2020)

Wenn Trump Dallas und "robustes Abstimmungsverhalten" so liebt, kann er ja mal eine Parade in Dallas fahren und sich dabei an JFK orientieren.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn Trump Dallas und "robustes Abstimmungsverhalten" so liebt, kann er ja mal eine Parade in Dallas fahren und sich dabei an JFK orientieren.


Aber die Demokraten haben doch keine Waffen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. November 2020)

Schöne Analyse.








						Joe Biden gegen Donald Trump: Wie Fox News und CNN über den Wahlkampf berichten
					

Wie Amerikaner auf ihr Land blicken, hängt entscheidend davon ab, welchen Nachrichtensender sie einschalten. Dass Konservative und Linksliberale nahezu in Paralleluniversen leben, liegt nicht zuletzt an den Sendern Fox und CNN.




					www.faz.net


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2020)

Trumps Wahlkampfauftritte könnten bis zu 30.000 Corona-Infektionen bedingt haben

Mr Larifari zieht durchs Land.


----------



## Whispercat (2. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist du dem Englischen nicht wirklich mächtig und kannst Meinungsmache nicht von Fakten unterscheiden!
> In deinem Artikel von dailymail werden FBI Leute zitiert, die mit FOX News gesprochen haben, nur ist der OFFIZIELLE FBI Standpunkt weiterhin der, dass es sich um eine russische Desinformationskampagne handelt.


Ach Don, jetzt mal ne ernsthafte Frage ... ( wirklich ohne Spass jetzt ! ) was genau stimmt mit dir eigentlich nicht das du hinter allem und jedem irgendeine *ABSURDE !* Kremlverschwörung siehst wo keine ist und wo bisher auch noch nie eine war ? Soll ich an dieser Stelle mal deine Beiträge zum Amtsenthebungsverfahren von Trump raussuchen welches in sich zusammengefallen ist wie ein Kartenhaus und wie verdächtig leise du danach gewesen bist ?

Es gibt bis heute, und ich betone und wiederhole *BIS STAND HEUTE 02.11.2020 *nicht den geringsten Beweis dafür das die Russen auch nur das Geringste mit irgendeiner Wahleinmischung geschweige denn mit Hunter Bidens Laptop zu tun hätten und GENAU DAS sagt auch mein geposteter Artikel wenn man ihn den im richtigen Kontext lesen würde anstatt sich 2 Sätze rauszupicken und zu denken man würde damit durchkommen irgendetwas zu behaupten.

Schauen wir doch mal was du da zitierst : 


Don-71 schrieb:


> The FBI, however, has declined to confirm whether or not it is examining the laptop and its contents.


_"Das FBI weigert sich zu kommentieren ob man den Laptop untersucht oder nicht."_



Don-71 schrieb:


> In a letter to Republican chairman of the Senate Homeland Security Committee Ron Johnson on Tuesday, the FBI said it would not be commenting on Ratcliffe's remarks.


_"Das FBI will Ratcliffes Bemerkungen ebenfalls NICHT kommentieren."_



Don-71 schrieb:


> 'Regarding the subject of your letter, we have nothing to add at this time to the October 19th public statement by the Director of National Intelligence about the available actionable intelligence,' the bureau said.


_"Man hat dem Schreiben des nationalen Geheimdienstdirektors (sprich Ratcliffe) nichts hinzuzufügen." _

Und was sagt den besagter Ratcliffe zu dem Thema ? Ach stimmt, steht ja schon in der Überschrift des Artikels : 

"FBI and DOJ agree with DNI Ratcliffe's assessment that Hunter Biden's controversial laptop and emails* are NOT part of a Russian disinformation campaign"
*
Aber es wird noch besser ... erster Absatz in besagtem Artikel : 

"The FBI has seized Hunter Biden's laptop and confirmed the former vice president's son's controversial emails are 'authentic', *while dispelling earlier claims that they are part of a Russia disinformation campaign."*
_
"Das FBI hat den Laptop von Hunter Biden beschlagnahmt und bestätigt, dass die umstrittenen E-Mails des Sohnes des ehemaligen Vizepräsidenten "authentisch" sind, *während frühere Behauptungen, sie seien Teil einer Desinformationskampagne in Russland, zurückgewiesen werden."*_

und vom wem kamen diese "früheren" Behauptungen eigentlich ? 

"Ratcliffe shut down the allegations after *Democratic House* Intel chair Adam Schiff said the documents were a 'smear' on Biden that 'comes from the Kremlin'." 

_"Ratcliffe schloss die Vorwürfe ab, nachdem der Vorsitzende des Intel des Demokratischen Hauses, Adam Schiff, sagte, die Dokumente seien eine "Verleumdung" über Biden, die "aus dem Kreml kommt".
_
Heisst also im Klartext die Einzigen die mal wieder eine russische Einmischung daraus machen wollten sind die Demokraten. (Was sagte Einstein nochmal über die Definition von Wahnsinn ?   )
Das ist insbesondere deswegen wahnwitzig orginell weil man es beim Amtenthebungsverfahren gegen Trump schonmal mit dieser "Russengeschichte" versucht hat und wir alle wissen das dabei nüt, nichts, nada, niente nothing herauskam. 

soviel zum Thema : 


Don-71 schrieb:


> So viel dazu wie du hier confirmed verkaust und anscheinend nicht wirklich den Artikel verstehst, was die offiziellen Fakten sind






Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo ist jetzt die Manipulation?


Steht im Artikel ?

Wenn Staaten wie Californien ihr Briefwahlgesetz ändern und ohne Registrierung Unterlagen rausschicken bietet das Raum für möglichen Missbrauch. Wenn Pennsylvania sein Briefwahlgesetz dahingehend ändert das Unterschriften nicht mehr übereinstimmen müssen bietet das Raum für Missbrauch.
Wenn Postboten dabei erwischt werden wie sie Wahlunterlagen *nachweislich* verschwinden lassen IST das Missbrauch. Wenn weggeworfene Stimmen entdeckt werden dann IST das Missbrauch.

Und nochmal, ich sage nicht das ich wüsste das dies safe in grösserem Umfang passiert denn ja, wahrscheinlich sind es tatsächlich nur Einzelfälle und wenn die Wahl kein ultraknappes Kopf an Kopf Rennen wird spielt diese Briefgeschichte ohnehin nicht die geringste Rolle. Aber *"wenn"* es möglicherweise doch ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen wird dann spielen solche Vorfälle sehr wohl eine Rolle die man im Auge behalten muss. Insbesondere wegen dem was nach der Wahl passieren könnte.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn Trump ...



Es ist schon interessant wie manche Dinge sich eben nie ändern ... und ich kann mich nur wiederholen, schon interessant wie alle Mittel heilig sind solange sie gegen den "Richtigen" gehen. Und btw. sry fürs Zitat cutten aber ich es finde absolut ekelhaft was du da schreibst.


----------



## Threshold (2. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Steht im Artikel ?


Manipulation sehe ich noch immer nicht.
Es gibt Postboten, die die Post nicht austragen? Kommt überall vor.
Schon lustig, wie du dir was bastelst, damit es in deine Welt passt.   
Ich muss mir nichts konstruieren. Ich schaue mir die Fakten an.
Wenn es Morgen eng wird. wird sich Trump zum Sieger erklären und mit Hilfe des Supreme Courts, bei dem die Republikaner die Mehrheit haben, wird er zu verhindern versuchen, dass weiter gezählt wird.
Er hat ja schon Monate vorher die Demokratie diskreditiert.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2020)

Wann erfahren wir hier die Wahlergebnisse? Mittwoch Morgen?
Oder die Nachrichten über Unruhen.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. November 2020)

Die USA ähneln gerade einem Bananenstaat. Wobei ich damit keinen Bananenstaat beleidigen will.
Da hilft auch kein undemokratisches Wahlsystem. Das wird wohl eine unwürdige Veranstaltung mit Lügen und Schlammschlacht. Was für ein Kasperletheater.


RyzA schrieb:


> Wann erfahren wir hier die Wahlergebnisse? Mittwoch Morgen?
> Oder die Nachrichten über Unruhen.


Die rechtslastigen haben sich ja schon kräftig vorbereitet und bewaffnet. Und mit der Besetzung eines Regierungssitzes in ??? mit geplanter Entführung und Todesstrafe für eine Gouverneurin haben sie ja allen gezeigt, wozu sie fähig sind und was sie vorhaben.


----------



## RyzA (2. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die rechtslastigen haben sich ja schon kräftig vorbereitet und bewaffnet. Und mit der Besetzung eines Regierungssitzes in ??? mit geplanter Entführung und Todesstrafe für eine Gouverneurin haben sie ja allen gezeigt, wozu sie fähig sind und was sie vorhaben.


Das ist gerade vor Kurzen passiert?
Davon hatte ich noch nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Andrej (2. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die USA ähneln gerade einem Bananenstaat. Wobei ich damit keinen Bananenstaat beleidigen will.
> Da hilft auch kein undemokratisches Wahlsystem. Das wird wohl eine unwürdige Veranstaltung mit Lügen und Schlammschlacht. Was für ein Kasperletheater.


Die USA sind schon Lange eine Bananenrepublik. Der wichstigste Faktor bei der Wahl in den USA, ist die Geldmenge die man in die Verbreitung seiner Lügen stecken kann. Wenn ich mir alleine angucke was die über die allgemeine Krankenversicherung erzählen, dann kocht mir das Blut.
Leute die noch nie eine Arztpraxis von innen gesehen haben, weil sie es sich nicht Leisten können, erzählen dass eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung Kommunismus sei und dass es durch ihre Einführung "Death panels" geben wird.

Hier mal ein Beispiel dafür, dass die USA eine Bananenrepublik sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ky_eF4129bk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Witz bei der Sache ist, dass Sarah Palin damals das Wort "Death panels" prägte, wenn es um eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung ging. Und in diesem Beitrag lobt sie eine Initiative die Menschen ohne Krankenversicherung hilft. Dabei wurde diese Initiative von einem ehemaligen Militärarzt gegründet um Mensche in der dritten Welt zu helfen. Und heute sind 90% der Menschen denen sie helfen in den USA.



RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist gerade vor Kurzen passiert?
> Davon hatte ich noch nichts mitbekommen.


Nein, dass war schon vor ein paar Wochen.

https://www.rnd.de/politik/versucht...tfuhrt-werden-7STN7PBLQS5J6CS4YOSWGP2DKU.html


----------



## Whispercat (2. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Manipulation sehe ich noch immer nicht.
> Es gibt Postboten, die die Post nicht austragen? Kommt überall vor.


Nicht austragen =/= absichtlich *nachweislich* verschwinden lassen. 


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich muss mir nichts konstruieren. Ich schaue mir die Fakten an.


MEME

_"In *New Jersey*, a mail carrier was charged after dumping hundreds of items of post in a dumpster, including almost 100 election ballots. Once found, the mail was sent on to its intended recipients."_



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn es Morgen eng wird. wird sich Trump zum Sieger erklären und mit Hilfe des Supreme Courts, bei dem die Republikaner die Mehrheit haben, wird er zu verhindern versuchen, dass weiter gezählt wird.


Und solange Trump den Supreme Court nicht dazu benutzt sich zum Sieger erklären zu lassen sehe ich nicht wo das Problem ist. Es geht nicht darum das "nicht weiter gezählt werden soll" *sondern in welchem Zeitraum das geschieht.* Du beschwerst dich hier seit Wochen das Trump "die Demokratie diskreditieren würde" aber wenn die Demokraten den Stichtag der Wahl ständig verlängern wollen wie es ihnen grade in den Kram passt ist das wieder kein Problem ? Seriously ?


----------



## Andrej (2. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und solange Trump den Supreme Court nicht dazu benutzt sich zum Sieger erklären zu lassen sehe ich nicht wo das Problem ist. Es geht nicht darum das "nicht weiter gezählt werden soll" *sondern in welchem Zeitraum das geschieht.* Du beschwerst dich hier seit Wochen das Trump "die Demokratie diskreditieren würde" aber wenn die Demokraten den Stichtag der Wahl ständig verlängern wollen wie es ihnen grade in den Kram passt ist das wieder kein Problem ? Seriously ?


Die Stimmen müssen bis zum 8. Dezember 2020 gezählt werden. Also ist alles was Trump und die Republikaner erzählen Schwachsinn. Dass der Sieger am Tag nach den Wahlen klar sein soll und bestimmt werden soll.

Ab Minute 24 geht er genau auf die ganzen Daten ein die wichtig sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kmXpMhZqOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ein Bild dass von heute sein könnte. Was glaubt ihr wer wird früher Zuhause sein? Die Jenigen die für die Republikaner oder die Demokraten stimmen?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das ist gerade vor Kurzen passiert?
> Davon hatte ich noch nichts mitbekommen.


Vor einigen Wochen. Ich glaube in Michigan.
Mit  halbautomatischen Waffen  besetzten sie das Gebäude. Die Abgeordneten fühlten sich bedroht. Es gab , glaube ich, keine Verletzten. Trump scheint so etwas zu gefallen. Von wegen Rechtsstaat.
Anscheinend wollten diese Kreise die  Gouverneurin vor ein eigenes Tribunal stellen und zum Tode verurteilen.
Die Besetzung:








						Bewaffnete stürmen Parlament in Michigan
					

Sie fordern das Ende der Ausgangsperre: Mehrere Demonstranten dringen mit Sturmgewehren in das Parlamentsgebäude des US-Bundesstaat Michigan ein und pochen auf ihr "Recht". Präsident Trump heizte die Proteste zuvor an.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> aber wenn die Demokraten den Stichtag der Wahl ständig verlängern wollen wie es ihnen grade in den Kram passt ist das wieder kein Problem ? Seriously ?


Das ist alles festgelegt, da wird nichts "verlängert".
Und Trump findet es super, dass Trump Fans einen Bus des Biden Teams attackiert haben. Er verherrlicht also Gewalt gegen andere. Was soll man denn davon halten?
Wird Zeit, dass der Typ endlich abgesägt wird.


----------



## Whispercat (3. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist alles festgelegt, da wird nichts "verlängert".


Ich rede von der Änderung der Briefwahlgesetze in gewissen Staaten wie Californien und Pennsylvania. Und wenn wir grade dabei sind : 









						‘Something must be done’: Trump lashes Supreme Court for ruling on Pennsylvania ballots
					

“It will also induce violence in the streets,” the president wrote about the decision, which allows the state to count mail-in ballots up to three days after Election Day.




					www.politico.com
				




Ja so ein Mist aber auch, da hat der Supreme Court mal wieder gegen Trump entschieden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Trump findet es super, dass Trump Fans einen Bus des Biden Teams attackiert haben.


Das Wort heisst "bedrängt". Das Einzige was nämlich tatsächlich attackiert wurde ist der schwarze Trumptruck von Bidens (?) weissem Begleitfahrzeug (?).

Gibt ein Video hier :








						US-Wahl: Donald Trump verteidigt Angriff auf Bidens Wahlkampf-Bus – „Diese Patrioten haben nichts falsch gemacht“
					

Weil Anhänger von Donald Trump den Bus attackieren, muss ein Wahlkampf-Auftritt von Joe Bidens Kampagne in Texas abgesagt werden. Der US-Präsident ist nicht nur begeistert. Er verteidigt den Angriff sogar.




					www.fr.de
				




Und man beachte dass es das weisse Fahrzeug ist das schon halb auf der äusseren Spur fährt. Soviel zum Thema es wäre nicht klar "wer hier wen angegriffen hat". Das diese "Trollaktion" auf der Autobahn zwar fahrlässig und damit maximal idiotisch ist darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden, aber das hier zu nem Skandal aufblasen zu wollen ist halt ebenfalls lächerlich.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja so viel über die Geschichte von Hunter Biden, ich fasse das mal nicht in Deutsch zusammen, ihr könnt alle Englisch und kein einziges seriöses Medium berichtet darüber, nicht ein einziges.


Verdient pro Monat durch Kontakte mit Sleepy Joe 50 000 Euro pro Monat, soviel Geld möchte ich auch verdienen. Klar dass niemand drüber berichtet, die Presse möchte Biden als Präsident.
Ist auch gut so.

Aber du hast keine Ahnung darüber.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Und btw. sry fürs Zitat cutten aber ich es finde absolut ekelhaft was du da schreibst.


Ich fands witzig.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Das diese "Trollaktion" auf der Autobahn zwar fahrlässig und damit maximal idiotisch ist darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden, aber das hier zu nem Skandal aufblasen zu wollen ist halt ebenfalls lächerlich.


Ich finde es einen Skandal, dass Trump dieses Video teilt, alleine das reicht schon, damit dieser Trottel endlich abgewählt wird.


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Verdient pro Monat durch Kontakte mit Sleepy Joe 50 000 Euro pro Monat, soviel Geld möchte ich auch verdienen.


Wie viel verdient denn Trumps Schwiegersohn durch Trumps Kontakte?


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel verdient denn Trumps Schwiegersohn durch Trumps Kontakte?


Trump bat sogar China um Wahlhilfe, müssen wir glaub ich nicht drüber reden.


----------



## Albatros1 (3. November 2020)

Selbst wenn man die Auszählung verlängern würde wäre das der Situatioon angemessen und richtig. Wir haben Corona und 10 mal soviele Briefwähler wie sonst üblich. Diese Stimmen dürfen nicht entwertet werden.
Grund ist ausschließlich, daß es evtl. mehr Demokraten sind als Republikaner.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (3. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Das diese "Trollaktion" auf der Autobahn zwar fahrlässig und damit maximal idiotisch ist darüber brauchen wir nicht zu reden, aber das hier zu nem Skandal aufblasen zu wollen ist halt ebenfalls lächerlich.


Ja, so siehts aus, der weiße Wagen fuhr auf die Spur des schwarzen.


----------



## Eckism (3. November 2020)

Mich würde interessieren, wer wirklich hinter Biden in der Schlange ansteht. Der gute Mann wirkt schon wirklich sehr verbraucht oder hat ein ernstes Drogenproblem, lange macht der eh nicht mehr.
Beim Trumpeltier weiß man zumindest, des es ein Idiot ist, bringt einem aber sehr oft zum lachen, aber was passiert nach 3 Monaten, wenn Biden abdankt!?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Beim Trumpeltier weiß man zumindest, des es ein Idiot ist, bringt einem aber sehr oft zum lachen, aber was passiert nach 3 Monaten, wenn Biden abdankt!?


Weißt du doch. Seine Vize.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

Dann wird ja normalerweise auch der/die Vize übernehmen, also Kamala Harris, oder nicht?


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann wird ja normalerweise auch der/die Vize übernehmen, also Kamala Harris, oder nicht?


Die Antifa übernimmt dann.


----------



## chill_eule (3. November 2020)

*Blödsinn!*

Die Sozialisten sind dann an der Macht!


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Dann wird ja normalerweise auch der/die Vize übernehmen, also Kamala Harris, oder nicht?


Dann übernehmen die Proud Boys ! 

Edit: Wobei... die übernehmen vielleicht schon heute Nacht.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. November 2020)

Sagt mal, wann wird es denn bei der Wahl heute in den Usa ein halbwegs brauchbares Ergebnis geben, morgen Mittag? (Unserer Zeit natürlich)


----------



## RyzA (3. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wann wird es denn bei der Wahl heute in den Usa ein halbwegs brauchbares Ergebnis geben, morgen Mittag? (Unserer Zeit natürlich)


Ich rechne auch mit Morgen Mittag. Aber vielleicht, je nach Komplikationen, auch erst später.


----------



## Whispercat (3. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann übernehmen die Proud Boys !
> 
> Edit: Wobei... die übernehmen vielleicht schon heute Nacht.


Wenn BLM mit den Proud Boys rumhängen ... macht das die BLM eigentlich zu Supportern von mutmasslichen Rechtsextremen ? Frage für einen Freund. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QCeY9haPeHA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wenn wir grade dabei sind, das Busvideo wie es die Tagesschau gezeigt hat VS das Busvideo wie es wirklich war. 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1323546392506359808

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Du kannst es dir halt einfach wiedermal nicht ausdenken ...


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. November 2020)

Fake News halt, wie so oft bei Trump Themen übers Ziel hinausgeschossen.


----------



## Eckism (4. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weißt du doch. Seine Vize.


Jetzt weiß ichs...woher sollte ich denn wissen, wer Kamala Harris ist...


----------



## Albatros1 (4. November 2020)

Vielleicht haben wir Glück und die Welt ist einen  psychisch und intellektuell auffälligen Staatschef los. Da er nach seinen Äußerungen wie ein Verfassungsfeind erscheint wundert es, daß er überhaupt noch das Amt bekleiden darf.


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. November 2020)

Jetzt wählen die diesen Nazi wieder ins weiße Haus, meine Güte, die Amerikaner sind wirklich gehirnamputiert.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich rede von der Änderung der Briefwahlgesetze in gewissen Staaten wie Californien und Pennsylvania.


Gequirlter Unfug.


----------



## Andrej (4. November 2020)

Also ich glaube Donald hat gewonnen! Ich gucke Joe Rogen gerade!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (4. November 2020)

Und da freust du dich noch?


----------



## tdi-fan (4. November 2020)

*Falls noch nicht gepostet, hier könnt ihr die Wahl und die Auszählung live beobachten:*

Reuters.com Election2020 Live Updates


----------



## geisi2 (4. November 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Und da freust du dich noch?


Ich feier gerade


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2020)

4 more years!


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also ich glaube Donald hat gewonnen! Ich gucke Joe Rogen gerade!


Noch hat keiner gewonnen. Das dauert. Biden führt aktuell, aber es sind noch nicht alle Staaten ausgezählt.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Trump hat wichtige Swing-States Florida und Texas gewonnen.
Ich ahne nichts Gutes.
Das zeigt aber auch das Umfragen nicht viel taugen in den USA.

Biden ist laut Google aber noch knapp in Führung. Es bleibt spannend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2020)

Trump dürfte locker gewinnen. Bidden hat rund 10 Stimmen Vorsprung, aber nur noch 24 weitere Wahlmänner als wahrscheinlich, während Trump noch über 70 wahrscheinliche hat.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Die Amerikaner wählen tatsächlich nochmal ihr Verderben.


----------



## hoffgang (4. November 2020)

Geil... wenn der amtierende US Präsident die Endauszählung der Stimmen nicht abwarten will, sondern behauptet es läge Wahlbetrug vor.

Hachja. Amerika jetzt demokratietechnisch auf Höhe Afrikas.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> demokratietechnisch auf Höhe Afrikas


Das würde so pauschal lieber nicht behaupten 
Es gibt da vereinzelt tatsächlich gut funktionierende Demokratien 

Ich frage mich, wer in den USA tatsächlich noch durch dieses antiquierte Wahlsystem durchblickt 
Der amtierende Präsident ja anscheinend schon mal nicht


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

US-Präsident Donald Trump hat sich, ohne Belege zu liefern, zum Wahlsieger erklärt.

Krass wie durchgeknallt der ist.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Trump erklärt sich zum sieger und will den Supreme Court einschalten um weiteres Auszählen zu beenden.

Was hab ich letztens noch darüber gesagt? Genau. 





__





						Noch während der Auszählung: Donald Trump erklärt sich zum vorzeitigen Wahlsieger
					

Seit Monaten schürt Trump Zweifel an der Legitimität der Wahl. Nun ruft er sich zum Sieger aus - obwohl die Stimmen noch gezählt werden. Die weitere Auszählung will er vom Supreme Court stoppen lassen.




					web.de


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Echt ohne Worte der Typ.
Wenn du das Spiel nach den Regeln verlierst, ändere einfach die Regeln.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

Ich bin beileibe kein Trumpfan. Und trotzdem habe ich mich gestern gefragt, ob 4 weitere Jahre Trump nicht besser seien? Klingt erstmal krass dumm, ich weiß, doch wenn man sich vor Augen hält, wo die USA gesellschaftlich aktuell stehen, dann wäre Biden vermutlich ohnehin nicht in der Lage den Balanceakt einer "Wiedervereinigung" zu schaffen. Ein Biden wäre aus diesem Grunde auch weder dem Pariser Klimaabkommen treu geblieben, noch hätte er die USA wieder mehr zur Weltpolizie gemacht und auch die NATO Kritik wäre nicht verschwunden. 

In den USA herrscht in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung das Gefühl vor, sie wären über Jahrzehnte von Ländern auf der Welt ausgenutzt worden. Erst wenn dieses Gefühl verändert wurde, wird man sich auch wieder einen Präsidenten wählen, der uns Europäern "genehmer" ist. So widerlich Trump ist, er hat das Zeug dazu binnen kurzer Zeit alte Strukturen aufzubrechen. Ich halte das für grundsätzlich gefährlich, so wie die meisten hier auch. Ich erkenne aber an, dass in den letzten 4 Jahren so manches Land auf der Welt aus seiner zu bequemen Komfortzone geholt wurde, was gar nicht mal so schlecht ist. Und daran hat Trump einen maßgeblichen Anteil.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Es würde ja garkeine "Wiedervereinigung" nötig sein ohne Trump. 
Seine, teilweise hau-drauf, Politik hat die Gesellschaft ja erst so weit gespalten. 
Obama hatte im "gegnerischen" Lager, bei den Republikanern deutlich mehr Zuspruch, als jetzt Trump bei den Demokraten.
Das ist halt das große Problem das eigentlich nur die Person gewählt wird und dass es halt nur 2 Parteien mit ernstzunehmender Reichweite gibt.
Wie oft hört man von dort sogar Stimmen, die einen bestimmten Kandidaten als "böse" bezeichnen. Da ist das eigentliche Wahlprogramm bei sehr vielen Wählern leider unwichtig.

Du hast in sofern recht, dass weitere 4 Jahre Trump auf jeden Fall erstmal mehr Stabilität für die USA versprechen, die ja immernoch sehr stark mit der Pandemie zu kämpfen haben.
Das sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Eine stabile Regierung ist viel wert.


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2020)

4 weitere Jahre Trump zwingen deutsche Politik erwachsen zu werden. Man kann nicht länger eine gutmeinende Weltmacht als Partner erwarten, man muss nun eigene Interessen abwägen, sich neue oder alte Partner suchen und mehr Verantwortung selber übernehmen.


----------



## Albatros1 (4. November 2020)

Nach de neuesten Nachrichten darf man Trump nun wohl einen geistig durchgeknallten Diktator nennen, oder?
Er erklärt sich trotz Rücklage zum Sieger und will mit der republikanischen Mehrheit am obersten Gericht die Auszählung der Wahlbriefe stoppen. Egal wie es ausgeht, alleine diese Aussage macht ihn zum Fall für den Psychater und ungeeignet irgendeinen verantwortungsvollen Posten zu bekeiden.
Die USA könnte man nun zu Recht als Bananenstaat bezeichnen.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die USA könnte man nun zu Recht als Bananenstaat bezeichnen.


Das sind sie doch schon lange, auf Hawaii wachsen die Dinger ja


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich bin beileibe kein Trumpfan. Und trotzdem habe ich mich gestern gefragt, ob 4 weitere Jahre Trump nicht besser seien? Klingt erstmal krass dumm, ich weiß, doch wenn man sich vor Augen hält, wo die USA gesellschaftlich aktuell stehen, dann wäre Biden vermutlich ohnehin nicht in der Lage den Balanceakt einer "Wiedervereinigung" zu schaffen. Ein Biden wäre aus diesem Grunde auch weder dem Pariser Klimaabkommen treu geblieben, noch hätte er die USA wieder mehr zur Weltpolizie gemacht und auch die NATO Kritik wäre nicht verschwunden.


Biden hat in seiner Rede in der Nacht erklärt, dass er dem Klimaabkommen wieder beitreten würde, wenn er Präsident ist.

Aber -- was kommt denn nach Trump? Wenn der die nächsten 4 Jahre weiter bleibt stellst sich die Frage, wer sich dann zum Präsidentschaftskandidat aufstellen lässt?
wenn ein Vollpfosten 8 Jahre lang Präsident war, kann das auch jeder andere Depp. Da kommen dann Leute angekrochen. an die man heute noch nicht mal nachdenken könnte.


----------



## Albatros1 (4. November 2020)

Das Land der unbegrenzten Möglichkeiten. Jeder Depp kann dort Präsident werden.
Ich denke gerade, läuft auf allen Sendern eine Satiresendung und wir haben es noch nicht bemerkt?


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Da kommt bestimmt gleich irgendwo Guido Cantz um die Ecke


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Biden hat in seiner Rede in der Nacht erklärt, dass er dem Klimaabkommen wieder beitreten würde, wenn er Präsident ist.


Konjunktiv...


Threshold schrieb:


> Aber -- was kommt denn nach Trump? Wenn der die nächsten 4 Jahre weiter bleibt stellst sich die Frage, wer sich dann zum Präsidentschaftskandidat aufstellen lässt?
> wenn ein Vollpfosten 8 Jahre lang Präsident war, kann das auch jeder andere Depp. Da kommen dann Leute angekrochen. an die man heute noch nicht mal nachdenken könnte.


Wer hätte gedacht, dass nach Obama so einer wie Trump käme? Ich will damit sagen, das Pendel schlägt aktuell in die eine Richtung aus und schwingt dann zu einer anderen Seite. Schlimmer geht immer. Aber du muss ein Trump sein, um als Trump gewählt zu werden. Den kann man nicht nachmachen. Der ist Original. Und da er keine 2/3 Mehrheiten hinbekommt, wird er wie alle anderen vor ihm nach dieser Amtszeit weg sein.

Und nicht vergessen: Aus Sicht der eines US Amerikaners hat er das getan, wofür er gewählt wurde. Sein Land in den Mittelpunkt seiner Politik gestellt. Der ist in erster Instanz der Präsi der USA und nicht der Heilsbringer für die Welt.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Und nicht vergessen: Aus Sicht der eines US Amerikaners hat er das getan, wofür er gewählt wurde. Sein Land in den Mittelpunkt seiner Politik gestellt. Der ist in erster Instanz der Präsi der USA und nicht der Heilsbringer für die Welt.


Dann frag mal die Leute, die welche an corona verloren haben oder jetzt arbeitslos geworden sind.
Und die Evankelikanen kann ich da auch nicht verstehen. Die blenden alles aus, Hauptsache Trump steckt konservative Richter in hohe Ämter, egal wie oft er lügt oder sonst was macht.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Hier stand Unsinn.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Die meisten US-Amerikaner "ticken" halt ganz anders als wir. Dort ist sich oft jeder selbst der nächste, danach kommt dann der Staat, dann oft erst die Mitmenschen. Deren Geschichte, und somit deren Erfahrungen, sind halt komplett anders als unsere deutsche oder europäische.

Arbeitslosenversicherung? Krankenversicherung? Ist ja alles "Sozialismus"   
Man könnte ja zu viel abgeben, was man sich selbst verdient hat. Wenn der Nachbar Lungenkrebs hat bringt man halt mal nen Kuchen vorbei, aber wehe es geht um $$$ für seine Behandlung.
So ähnlich tickt dort halt eine große Menge der Leute, ob es die Mehrheit ist? Hoffentlich nicht... Aber genug um evtl. noch mal Trump zu wählen.

Und Trump hat es halt verstanden die Schuld oft anderen in die Schuhe zu schieben und somit von seinem Versagen ab zu lenken. 
Corona? China ist Schuld!
Hohe Steuern? Obama ist Schuld!
Schwächelnde Wirtschaft? Der freie Welthandel ist Schuld!
Hohe Rüstungsausgaben? Die NATO ist Schuld!
Andere Themen wie der Klimawandel werden sowieso komplett ausgeblendet, die paar Waldbrände...


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Die meisten US-Amerikaner "ticken" halt ganz anders als wir. Dort ist sich oft jeder selbst der nächste, danach kommt dann der Staat, dann oft erst die Mitmenschen. Deren Geschichte, und somit deren Erfahrungen, sind halt komplett anders als unsere deutsche oder europäische.
> 
> Arbeitslosenversicherung? Krankenversicherung? Ist ja alles "Sozialismus"
> Man könnte ja zu viel abgeben, was man sich selbst verdient hat. Wenn der Nachbar Lungenkrebs hat bringt man halt mal nen Kuchen vorbei, aber wehe es geht um $$$ für seine Behandlung.
> So ähnlich tickt dort halt eine große Menge der Leute, ob es die Mehrheit ist? Hoffentlich nicht... Aber genug um evtl. noch mal Trump zu wählen.


Sogar Minderheiten wählen teilweise Trump. Obwohl er vorher rassistisch gegen sie gehetzt hat.
Z.B. Hispanics. Die haben Angst vom Sozialismus.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann frag mal die Leute, die welche an corona verloren haben oder jetzt arbeitslos geworden sind.


Ja, und dann schaut man sicht https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...illionen-einwohner-in-ausgewaehlten-laendern/ an und denkt sich, welcher Trump regiert in Spanien, Belgien? Eben. Er hätte vllt. Tote vermeiden können. So wie bei uns. Er hat aber nicht total versagt. Deswegen gerät er bei dem Thema auch nicht unter die Räder.


Threshold schrieb:


> Und die Evankelikanen kann ich da auch nicht verstehen. Die blenden alles aus, Hauptsache Trump steckt konservative Richter in hohe Ämter, egal wie oft er lügt oder sonst was macht.


Verstehen? US Amerikaner? Das kann man nicht. Das ist ein eigener Gedankenkosmos. Und genau darin liegt vermutlich auch unser Problem. Es ist unsere Sicht auf die Welt und wie sie unserer Meinung nach zu sein hat. Es wird Zeit zu erkennen, dass wir unseres eigenen Glückes Schmied sind.



RyzA schrieb:


> Sogar Minderheiten wählen teilweise Trump. Obwohl er vorher rassistisch gegen sie gehetzt hat.
> Z.B. Hispanics. Die haben Angst vom Sozialismus.











						Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten
					

Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

@Tekkla : 32% der Hispanics finde ich schon viel.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Ja, es fällt wirklich schwer in die Gedankenwelt der US-Amerikaner ein zu tauchen und ihre Beweggründe zu verstehen. Etwas weiter nördlich, in Kanada, sieht die Lage ja auch schon wieder ganz anders aus 

Das Schwarze oder Latinos oder eine andere Minderheit in den USA Trump wählen, ist wohl tatsächlich auf dieses "my family first"-Denken zurück zu führen.

"Ich habe einen Job (dank Trump), ich kann meine Familie ernähren (dank Trump), ich kann meinen fetten V8 Pickup Truck für n Appel und n Ei volltanken (dank Trump)."

Da wird vieles andere ausgeblendet. Den _durchschnittlichen_ US-Amerikaner kümmert Politik in so weit, wie sie ihn Selbst, seine Familie, seine Nachbarschaft und evtl. noch seine Heimatstadt betrifft. Das _große Ganze_ wird dabei gern ausgeblendet. Was kümmern mich die Leute 1000Km entfernt in einem anderen Bundesstaat oder gar andere Nationen? Sollen die doch zusehen, wie sie klarkommen...


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Letztendlich ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis ein lateinstämmiger Amerikaner Präsident wird.
Die Frage ist dann, ob er von den Demokraten oder Republikaner kommt.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Du hast das (m/w/d) vergessen @Threshold


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. November 2020)

Die deutschen Mainstreammedien sind alles andere als neutral und die Polls am Vorabend alles andere als professionell. Sie zerlegen sich selbst. Wer nur Fakten ohne wenn und aber vom Establishment will:








						2020 presidential election results
					

See maps and real-time presidential election results for the 2020 US election.




					edition.cnn.com
				



Das ist die beste interaktive Übersicht überhaupt. Interessant sind vor allem die grauen Zonen, einfach mit der Maus drübergehen, um alles zu erfahren. Mehr braucht man nicht zu wissen und schon gar nicht die "Meinungen" von "Journalisten" .


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Du hast das (m/w/d) vergessen @Threshold


Ein Rock im Oval Office?
Höchstens auf Knien. 


-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Die deutschen Mainstreammedien sind alles andere als neutral und die Polls am Vorabend alles andere als professionell. Sie zerlegen sich selbst. Wer nur Fakten ohne wenn und aber vom Establishment will:


Das gleiche gibt es auch beim ZDF.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Da wird vieles andere ausgeblendet. Den _durchschnittlichen_ US-Amerikaner kümmert Politik in so weit, wie sie ihn Selbst, seine Familie, seine Nachbarschaft und evtl. noch seine Heimatstadt betrifft. Das _große Ganze_ wird dabei gern ausgeblendet. Was kümmern mich die Leute 1000Km entfernt in einem anderen Bundesstaat oder gar andere Nationen? Sollen die doch zusehen, wie sie klarkommen...


Ja, in USA hat sich der Staat um die Rahmenbedingungen für die Entwicklung der individuellen Freiheit jedes einzelnen zu kümmern. Mehr nicht! Während wir hier bei uns im Zeichen von Corona wieder über mehr Staat denn je nachdenken, ist das in USA ein total abstruser Gedanke. Aus Sicht viele dort nimmt der Staat einem die Freiheit nahezu alle tun uns lassen zu dürfen, was man will. Der Staat soll nur ordnen und nicht bestimmen.

Woher das kommt? Vielleicht ist das so ein Echo from the Past. Ein dunkler Schatten auf der Seele der Nation, als man sich noch durch einen König und dessen Staat unterdrückt sah und sich nur unter Blut und Tränen davon entledigen konnte.  Wer weiß das schon?


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gleiche gibt es auch beim ZDF.


Bei meinem Link steht noch mehr, nämlich wie viele Stimmen schon ausgezählt wurden und wie viele Wahlmänner jeder Bundesstaat entsenden darf (ohne Filter). Dass Biden die Wahl gewinnen wird, wird dadaurch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Die Einschätzungen der Journalisten u.a. bei Markus Lanz in der Sendung waren wirklich voll daneben.
Die waren alle davon überzeugt das Biden die wichtigen Swing-States gewinnt, vor allem Florida. 



Tekkla schrieb:


> Ja, in USA hat sich der Staat um die Rahmenbedingungen für die Entwicklung der individuellen Freiheit jedes einzelnen zu kümmern. Mehr nicht! Während wir hier bei uns im Zeichen von Corona wieder über mehr Staat denn je nachdenken, ist das in USA ein total abstruser Gedanke. Aus Sicht viele dort nimmt der Staat einem die Freiheit nahezu alle tun uns lassen zu dürfen, was man will. Der Staat soll nur ordnen und nicht bestimmen.
> 
> Woher das kommt? Vielleicht ist das so ein Echo from the Past. Ein dunkler Schatten auf der Seele der Nation, als man sich noch durch einen König und dessen Staat unterdrückt sah und sich nur unter Blut und Tränen davon entledigen konnte.  Wer weiß das schon?


Die verwechseln "Sozialstaat" und "sozialistische Diktatur".

Das ein Sozialstaat Ungerechtigkeiten minimiert und Benachteiligten hilft, sehen die nicht. Und das man dazu Solidarität benötigt.
Die sind nur in einer Sache solidarisch und das ist der Patriotismus. Mit Waffen rumhampeln und ballern.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bei meinem Link steht noch mehr, nämlich wie viele Stimmen schon ausgezählt wurden und wie viele Wahlmänner jeder Bundesstaat entsenden darf (ohne Filter).



Siehe dazu... 
	

	




						Die Wahlen in den USA 2020
					






					wahl.tagesschau.de
				






-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Dass Biden die Wahl gewinnen wird, wird dadaurch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Der Drops ist gelutscht. Trump wird uns weitere vier Jahre "erhalten bleiben".


----------



## Andrej (4. November 2020)

Naja für Biden sieht es nicht gut aus. Um zu gewinnen muss es jetzt Nevada, Arizona, Wisconsin, Michigan (Unwarscheinlich), Maine holen, dann kommt er genau auf 271 Wahlmänner.
Das wird Trump und seine Schwachmatten niemals akzeptieren!


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Echo from the Past


Genau das! Die Geschichte der US-Amerikaner ist halt überhaupt nicht mit der europäischen zu vergleichen.
Die ersten Siedler, die auf sich allein gestellt, die großen Weiten erobern, besiedeln und Fruchtbar machen.
Die Freiheit der Siedler, die quasi "out-laws" waren für viele Jahrzehnte.
Europa war zur Zeit der Besiedelung Amerikas durch Einwanderer schon quasi "fertig". Jedes Fleckchen Land war schon beansprucht, jede Ressource entdeckt und genutzt und man musste dann zusehen, wie man mit seinen Nachbarn eine Lösung findet. Sei es durch Handel, ein Abkommen oder oft auch Krieg...
In den USA konnten die Menschen halt Jahrzehnte lang _neues_ entdecken, ohne dass sie irgendwer gestört hat. (Von den komischen Leuten mit Federn im Haar, hoch zu Ross, mal abgesehen )

Dadurch wird natürlich über Generationen hinweg eine Sichweise geprägt und gefestigt, die uns oft sehr fremd vorkommt.
Dementsprechend wählen viele Amerikaner nach wie vor den typ "Cowboy" bzw. "starken Mann" als ihren Präsidenten. Nächstenliebe und Solidarität gilt oft als Schwäche, abgesehen vom kleinen privaten Umfeld.
*Da* sind die "Amis" uns komischerweise teilweise weit vorraus, Nachbarschaftshilfe und ähnliches.
Aber halt nur im kleinen Kreis. Wo wir nationale oder gar europäische Lösungen anstreben, versucht der Amerikaner es dort auch "unter sich" zu regeln.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Siehe dazu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da sieht man nicht, wie viel % der Stimmen schon jeweils im jeden Bundesstaat ausgezählt wurden. Geh Bitte mit deinem Mauskursor über die einzelnen Staaten in meinem Link, da steht es. Und ja, die "alternativlosen" Dems haben genau dieselben Fehler gemacht wie bei Clinton. Ein einfaches weiter so reicht den Wählern nicht, sie wollen Pläne oder Perspektiven. Mit der Trump-Bashing alleine gewinnt man keinen Blumentopf.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Da sieht man nicht, wie viel % der Stimmen schon jeweils im jeden Bundesstaat ausgezählt wurden. Geh Bitte mit deinem Mauskursor über die einzelnen Staaten in meinem Link, da steht es.


Des Scrollens bist du aber schon mächtig, ja?


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Bei meinem Link steht noch mehr, nämlich wie viele Stimmen schon ausgezählt wurden und wie viele Wahlmänner jeder Bundesstaat entsenden darf (ohne Filter). Dass Biden die Wahl gewinnen wird, wird dadaurch sehr unwahrscheinlich.


Auch das gibt es bei den öffentlich rechtlichen.


----------



## Andrej (4. November 2020)

Ein Video wie sich New York auf die Zeit nach den Wahlen vorbereitet (Es ist leider auf russisch). 
Aber viel muss man da nicht verstehen, es ist auch so alles klar.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcC0VoUNXmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hoffgang (4. November 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Ein einfaches weiter so reicht den Wählern nicht, sie wollen Pläne oder Perspektiven.


Und warum genau wählt man dann Trump wenn man ein "weiter so" nicht will? Trump konnte vor 4 Jahren keinen Plan anbieten, Trump kann heute nochweniger einen Plan anbieten.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Das "weiter so" übersetzt sich glaube ich in vielen Köpfen in "Wir gegen Alle"


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Weil er wohl der Mittelschicht zu mehr Wohlstand verholfen hat. Angeblich.
Die Arbeitslosenzahlen wurde vor Corona gesenkt.
Und wir hier schon geschrieben wurde: viele der Amis haben Angst vor sozialen Eingriffen des Staates.
Weil sie Angst vorm bösen "Sozialismus" haben.

Das sind alles mit Gründe warum Trump von so Vielen noch Stimmen bekommen hat.
Da wird gerne mal über seine Lügen hinweggesehen und seine Hetzereien.
Und sein leichtsinniger Umgang mit Corona ist dann auch nicht mehr so schlimm.


----------



## hoffgang (4. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Weil er wohl der Mittelschicht zu mehr Wohlstand verholfen hat. Angeblich.
> Die Arbeitslosenzahlen wurde vor Corona gesenkt.



Irgendwann kapieren die Dummbatzen auch das schlecht bezahlte Jobs ohne Arbeitnehmerrechte kein Erfolg sind.


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Irgendwann kapieren die Dummbatzen auch das schlecht bezahlte Jobs ohne Arbeitnehmerrechte kein Erfolg sind.


Das haben die Amerikaner schon vor 40 Jahren nicht kapiert und in den nächsten 40 Jahren wohl ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## -ElCritico- (4. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und warum genau wählt man dann Trump wenn man ein "weiter so" nicht will? Trump konnte vor 4 Jahren keinen Plan anbieten, Trump kann heute nochweniger einen Plan anbieten.


Sie haben doch Trump wegen der Administration davor gewählt. Danach ging es dem Mittelstand wirtschaftlich besser. Die Amis tun keinen auf Moralapostel, es interessiert sie nur, wie viel auf ihrem Checkbook verbleibt. Mit Biden tischt man ihnen einen Establishmentpolitiker, der die Situation mit Obama und co. in der Administration vor Trump zu verantworten hatte. Und Harris selbst under den Demokraten hatte 2% Unterstützung.

Biden kann dennoch gewinnen:
224+4(Maine)+6(Nevada)+11(Arizona)+10(Wi)+16(Mi) = 271

Biden muss nur Michigan gewinnen. Georgia könnte Überraschenderweise für die Dems stimmen, es wäre auch gameover für Trump.


Tekkla schrieb:


> Des Scrollens bist du aber schon mächtig, ja?


Anscheinend ja, einfach mit der Maus drüber zu gehen, um alles zu erfahren, ist geschickter.


----------



## Whispercat (4. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Irgendwann kapieren die Dummbatzen auch das schlecht bezahlte Jobs ohne Arbeitnehmerrechte kein Erfolg sind.


Man könnte ja eigentlich meinen das grade wenn man im Land mit dem grössten Niedriglohnsektor Europas hockt das man erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren könnte. Aber eben ...


----------



## Two-Face (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Man könnte ja eigentlich meinen das grade wenn man im Land mit dem grössten Niedriglohnsektor Europas hockt das man erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren könnte. Aber eben ...


...aber auch mit dem mitunter größten Sozialsicherungssystem. Jetzt erzäl das mal den Amerikanern. 
Hier kannst du auch nicht einfach mal von heute auf morgen ohne Abrechnung gefeuert werden, obwohl du schon 30 Jahre oder länger für das Unternehmen gearbeitet hast.

Da drüben ist sowas Gang und Gäbe.


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Ja das stimmt. Eine soziale Absicherung bei Arbeitslosigkeit haben die Amis nicht.


----------



## Whispercat (4. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Innerhalb von 10 Minuten 130k Stimmen für Biden und nicht eine einzige für Trump. 
Seems legit


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Seems legit


Warum auch nicht? Sehe das Problem nicht. Es wird nur dann ein Problem, wenn man glaubt daran eine Verschwörung zu erkennen.


----------



## hoffgang (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Man könnte ja eigentlich meinen das grade wenn man im Land mit dem grössten Niedriglohnsektor Europas hockt das man erstmal vor der eigenen Türe kehren könnte. Aber eben ...


Man könnte auch verstehen, dass wir trotz den größten Niedriglohnsektors eine allgemeine Krankenversorgung haben, soziale Sicherungssysteme und bei uns Menschen nicht ihre Wohnung verlieren nur weil sie wegen einer Arztrechnung sämtliche Ersparnisse aufbrauchen oder aufgrund einer Erkrankung ihren Job verlieren.

Oder anders gesagt: Selbst unsere Hartz IV Empfänger sind besser abgesichert als weite Teile der arbeitenden Bevölkerung der USA. Wenn DAS für die USA ein Erfolg sein soll, dann können die ihren American Way of Life behalten und sich an die Arschhaare schmieren. 

Kommt halt davon wenn man propagiert, eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung sei Kommunismus.
Ich lach mich halt so kaputt wie in den USA Menschen Monatelang mit Zahnschmerzen darauf warten dass mal wieder eine Hilfsorganisation vorbeikommt um diese Menschen kostenlos zu behandeln.

Breaking Bad in Deutschland? Chemielehrer erkrankt an Krebs, Krankenkasse zahlt Behandlung - Ende.


----------



## Tengri86 (4. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Kommt halt davon wenn man propagiert, eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung sei Kommunismus.
> Ich lach mich halt so kaputt wie in den USA Menschen Monatelang mit Zahnschmerzen darauf warten dass mal wieder eine Hilfsorganisation vorbeikommt um diese Menschen kostenlos zu behandeln.
> 
> Breaking Bad in Deutschland? Chemielehrer erkrankt an Krebs, Krankenkasse zahlt Behandlung - Ende.



Meinst wie die Hilfsorganisation       *Remote Area Medical*  ? 

Die waren damals    nur in 3te Welt länder unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## hoffgang (4. November 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meinst wie die Hilfsorganisation       *Remote Area Medical*  ?
> 
> Die waren damals    nur in 3te Welt länder unterwegs gewesen.


Jupp, die sind ein Paradebeispiel.


----------



## Whispercat (4. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum auch nicht? Sehe das Problem nicht. Es wird nur dann ein Problem, wenn man glaubt daran eine Verschwörung zu erkennen.


Jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn du in irgendeinem Kaff mit 50 Einwohnern ... wobei machen wir meinetwegen 1000 draus ein 100% Package für Biden hast okay, durchaus möglich das man sich in einer Kleinstadt möglicherweise fast einig ist. Aber wenn bei 130k Neustimmen nicht eine EINZIGE für Trump dabei ist kannst du mir einfach nicht mehr erzählen dass da nicht was faul ist. 

Ich meine mal im Ernst : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann ja verstehen das man Trump loswerden will aber wenn man schon betrügt sollte man es möglicherweise nicht sooooo offensichtlich tun.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen das man Trump loswerden will aber wenn man schon betrügt sollte man es möglicherweise nicht sooooo offensichtlich tun.


Der einzige, der bescheißt, ist Trump.


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich kann ja verstehen das man Trump loswerden will aber wenn man schon betrügt sollte man es möglicherweise nicht sooooo offensichtlich tun.


Du hast nur eine Zahl ohne den Hintergrund woher sie kommt. Aber du hast bereits entschieden, dass es Betrug ist. Sowas nenne ich Vorverurteilung.


----------



## Eckism (4. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whispercat (4. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du hast nur eine Zahl ohne den Hintergrund woher sie kommt.


Ich wollte grade schreiben steht doch unter den Bildern bis mir auffiel das beim ersten tatsächlich nicht hervorgeht das es von CNN ist. Beim zweiten steht es allerdings, es ist von ABC und da sich die Zahlen der beiden decken kann man davon ausgehen das diese legit sind.

Und ich kann nur nochmal betonen wenn du auf den Zielgraden von zwei absolut essentiellen Staaten plötzlich solche senkrechten Striche mit 100% Biden Votes hast dann ist das absolut ein Grund um misstrauisch zu werden.
Denn nochmal, wir reden hier nicht von 50 oder meinetwegen 1000 Votes, sondern von 130k und noch dazu auf einen Schlag.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Breaking Bad in Deutschland? Chemielehrer erkrankt an Krebs, Krankenkasse zahlt Behandlung - Ende.



Was ziemlich schade wäre. BB ist eine der besten Serie aller Zeiten.


----------



## Johnny05 (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst, wenn du in irgendeinem Kaff mit 50 Einwohnern ... wobei machen wir meinetwegen 1000 draus ein 100% Package für Biden hast okay, durchaus möglich das man sich in einer Kleinstadt möglicherweise fast einig ist. Aber wenn bei 130k Neustimmen nicht eine EINZIGE für Trump dabei ist kannst du mir einfach nicht mehr erzählen dass da nicht was faul ist.
> 
> Ich meine mal im Ernst :
> 
> ...


Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie allein nur mir gefällt .... offenbar bist Du sehr in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt ziemlich gefangen. Dein ach so toller Trump kommt eh nur mit Beschiss durch .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Tekkla (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich wollte grade schreiben steht doch unter den Bildern bis mir auffiel das beim ersten tatsächlich nicht hervorgeht das es von CNN ist. Beim zweiten steht es allerdings, es ist von ABC und da sich die Zahlen der beiden decken kann man davon ausgehen das diese legit sind.
> 
> Und ich kann nur nochmal betonen wenn du auf den Zielgraden von zwei absolut essentiellen Staaten plötzlich solche senkrechten Striche mit 100% Biden Votes hast dann ist das absolut ein Grund um misstrauisch zu werden.
> Denn nochmal, wir reden hier nicht von 50 oder meinetwegen 1000 Votes, sondern von 130k und noch dazu auf einen Schlag.


Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal. Du weißt nicht WIE diese Zahl zustande gekommen ist, aber du nennst es schon jetzt Betrug. Was, wenn sich beim Auszählen wer gedacht hat: "Okay Leute! Wir sortieren erstmal nach blau und rot und fangen dann das Zählen mit blau an."?

Oder mal total irre: Das ist ein Übermittlungsfehler. Oder aber es waren die Russen! Oder es war false flag von irgendwelchen Leuten von der GOP!  Merkst selber wie sinnlos das Spekulieren ist, nech?


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich wollte grade schreiben steht doch unter den Bildern bis mir auffiel das beim ersten tatsächlich nicht hervorgeht das es von CNN ist. Beim zweiten steht es allerdings, es ist von ABC und da sich die Zahlen der beiden decken kann man davon ausgehen das diese legit sind.
> 
> Und ich kann nur nochmal betonen wenn du auf den Zielgraden von zwei absolut essentiellen Staaten plötzlich solche senkrechten Striche mit 100% Biden Votes hast dann ist das absolut ein Grund um misstrauisch zu werden.
> Denn nochmal, wir reden hier nicht von 50 oder meinetwegen 1000 Votes, sondern von 130k und noch dazu auf einen Schlag.


Man sieht das du wenig bis keine Ahnung hast und auch natürlich nicht die Sendungen zu den Zahlen siehst!
*Im Moment* wird in allen Staaten nur noch *Briefwahl* ausgezählt, die Trump verdammt hat und wie man die ganze Nacht gesehen hat, diese seine Anhänger nicht benutzt haben. Das konnte man in Florida, Ohio und North Carolina sehen, dort wurden die Briefwahlen, weil durch Gesetz erlaubt, vorab ausgezählt und alle genannten Staaten waren zu erst tiefst blau, was sich dann in der Nacht duch die überwältigende in Person Vote, durch die Trumpanhänger gedreht hat.

Jetzt haben wir genau das Gegenteil, es wird nur noch Briefwahl ausgezählt und dazu auch noch zu fast 100% in Urbanen demokratischen Counties und Städten.
In Phili oder Detroit gewinnen die Demokraten mit 80-90% in den Suburbs halt etwas weniger, aber was man auch die ganze Nacht gesehen hat, Biden gewinnt die Suburbs, wo halt ausschließlich Demokraten mit Briefwahl abgestimmt haben.

Dazu hat keiner von uns eine Ahnung wie die Wahlstimmen, erfasst,  ausgezählt und weitergegeben werden und wie die Übergeordnete Behörde diese Zahlen dann an die Networks sendet.


----------



## Eckism (4. November 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Ich mach mir die Welt wie sie allein nur mir gefällt .... offenbar bist Du sehr in deiner eigenen kleinen Welt ziemlich gefangen. Dein ach so toller *Trump kommt eh nur mit Beschiss durch* .
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


ABER...er kommt damit durch.   
Das Ergebnis zählt.


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Oder mal total irre: Das ist ein Übermittlungsfehler. Oder aber es waren die Russen! Oder es war false flag von irgendwelchen Leuten von der GOP!


Es war Hilary und ihr QAnon Team.


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich wollte grade schreiben steht doch unter den Bildern bis mir auffiel das beim ersten tatsächlich nicht hervorgeht das es von CNN ist. Beim zweiten steht es allerdings, es ist von ABC und da sich die Zahlen der beiden decken kann man davon ausgehen das diese legit sind.
> 
> Und ich kann nur nochmal betonen wenn du auf den Zielgraden von zwei absolut essentiellen Staaten plötzlich solche senkrechten Striche mit 100% Biden Votes hast dann ist das absolut ein Grund um misstrauisch zu werden.
> Denn nochmal, wir reden hier nicht von 50 oder meinetwegen 1000 Votes, sondern von 130k und noch dazu auf einen Schlag.


Die USA zählen in manchen Staaten die Briefwahlergebnisse nach den den am Wahltag abgegebenen. Es ist sicher nicht unrealistisch, dass Trumpwähler eher keine Briefwahl gemacht haben.


----------



## Whispercat (4. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die USA zählen in manchen Staaten die Briefwahlergebnisse nach den den am Wahltag abgegebenen. Es ist sicher nicht unrealistisch, dass Trumpwähler eher keine Briefwahl gemacht haben.


Mit "eher keine" könnte ich ja leben. Ich meine im Ernst, wenn Biden 130k Stimmen gemacht hätte und Trump 10k hätte ich gesagt okay offensichtlich haben die Demokraten ihre Leute besser für die Briefwahl mobilisiert. Aber auf der Zielgrade 130k Stimmen aus dem Hut zu zaubern ohne eine einzige Stimme davon für Trump ist einfach verdächtig da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst.

Wie realistisch ist es wohl das man genau in den entscheidenden Staaten plötzlich die Zählweise ändert ? Den Grossteil der Wahl über hatten wir trotz Briefwahl eine stetige peu à peu Übermittlung der Stimmen und plötzlich beschliesst man ach nee lass doch lieber erst alles zählen ? Und selbst wenn wir mal völlig wohlwollend da ran gehen würden und es tatsächlich auf die Zählweise zurückzuführen wäre ... ist den Leuten die da zählen nicht klar das sowas im eh schon völlig vergifteten Klima nicht schlecht dazu beitragen könnte einen Bürgerkrieg vom Zaun zu brechen ?


----------



## seahawk (4. November 2020)

Ja, es sieht nach Betrug aus, aber das hat Trump ja auch vorher gesagt.


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Genau, ist doch vollkommen klar, er wusste es ja vorher schon.
Brauchen wir doch gar nicht drüber reden.


----------



## Andrej (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Mit "eher keine" könnte ich ja leben. Ich meine im Ernst, wenn Biden 130k Stimmen gemacht hätte und Trump 10k hätte ich gesagt okay offensichtlich haben die Demokraten ihre Leute besser für die Briefwahl mobilisiert. Aber auf der Zielgrade 130k Stimmen aus dem Hut zu zaubern ohne eine einzige Stimme davon für Trump ist einfach verdächtig da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst.


Der unterschied in Michigan beträgt gerademal 30k Stimmen für Biden. Man muss jetzt nicht sofort den Aluhut auspacken nur weil Biden irgendwo für ein paar Sekunden in führung liegt. Vielleicht haben sie zuert die Stimmen für Biden eingetragen und dann für Trump.
Zudem wenn man deine Bilder genau anguckt, dann sieht man , dass diese Sprünge von mehreren 100k Stimmen nichts besonderes sind und sich auch bei Trump zu finden sind!


----------



## RyzA (4. November 2020)

Das zieht sich aber ganz schön in die Länge. 
Bei Google wird immer noch das Ergebnis von heute Mittag angezeigt.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. November 2020)

Das darf man eben nicht mit Europa verwechseln, die Usa sind bei Wahlen noch im Mittelalter festgefahren... "Warum schnell und effizient, wenn es auch langsam und extrem kompliziert gehen kann?" 
Ich rechne eher damit das es erst am Freitag oder Samstag zu brauchbaren Zahlen kommen wird, aus Europäischer Sicht natürlich im Schneckentempo, aber was solls, bis dahin hat unser blonder Idiot noch Zeit um mehr Lacher abzulassen 
Wie den heutigen Knüller, die Auszählungen sollen gestoppt werden weil er sich selbst als Sieger bezeichnet


----------



## chill_eule (4. November 2020)

Darüber macht man keine Witze, das ist leider eine traurige Geschichte 









						Auch das noch! Halbblinder 100-Jähriger, der allein alle US-Stimmen auszählt, an Altersschwäche gestorben
					

Oje! Jetzt wird alles wohl noch viel länger dauern! James Reed, der halbblinde 100-Jährige, der allein dafür verantwortlich ist, alle abgegebenen Sti




					www.der-postillon.com


----------



## Andrej (4. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Darüber macht man keine Witze, das ist leider eine traurige Geschichte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hoffe dass ist Satiere, weil in den USA ja alles möglich ist!


----------



## Albatros1 (4. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Mit "eher keine" könnte ich ja leben. Ich meine im Ernst, wenn Biden 130k Stimmen gemacht hätte und Trump 10k hätte ich gesagt okay offensichtlich haben die Demokraten ihre Leute besser für die Briefwahl mobilisiert. Aber auf der Zielgrade 130k Stimmen aus dem Hut zu zaubern ohne eine einzige Stimme davon für Trump ist einfach verdächtig da kannst du mir erzählen was du willst.
> 
> Wie realistisch ist es wohl das man genau in den entscheidenden Staaten plötzlich die Zählweise ändert ? Den Grossteil der Wahl über hatten wir trotz Briefwahl eine stetige peu à peu Übermittlung der Stimmen und plötzlich beschliesst man ach nee lass doch lieber erst alles zählen ? Und selbst wenn wir mal völlig wohlwollend da ran gehen würden und es tatsächlich auf die Zählweise zurückzuführen wäre ... ist den Leuten die da zählen nicht klar das sowas im eh schon völlig vergifteten Klima nicht schlecht dazu beitragen könnte einen Bürgerkrieg vom Zaun zu brechen ?


In USA gibt es keinen amtlichen Wahlleiter der die Presse mit neuesten Zahlen versorgt. Die Änderungen errechnen die Sender selbst und jeder nach eigenen Kriterien. Da einen Betrug zu vermuten ist fehl am Platze, da die Zahlen zum Teil gar keine Offiziellen sind.

Trump hat die US Demokratie schon so beschädigt, daß es Jahre nachhallen wird. Und es wurde jetzt wieder bestätigt, seine Wahl war kein politischer Ausrutscher. Die Gesellschaft ist total zerrüttet und hat ziemlich Nachholbedarf in Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Menschenrechten, Sozialreformen, Bildung.
Und sowas soll die Welt führen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man könnte auch verstehen, dass wir *trotz *den größten Niedriglohnsektors eine allgemeine Krankenversorgung haben, soziale Sicherungssysteme und bei uns Menschen nicht ihre Wohnung verlieren nur weil sie wegen einer Arztrechnung sämtliche Ersparnisse aufbrauchen oder aufgrund einer Erkrankung ihren Job verlieren.


Mit Verlaub, grade deswegen ist das möglich.
Das System was wir heute haben kommt ja im Ursprung daher, dass man die Arbeiter ruhig halten wollte.


----------



## Andrej (4. November 2020)

Jetzt will Trump die Auszählung in Michigan und Pennsylvania stoppen! Diese Wahlen sind einfach lächerlich!

Hat zwar nicht mit den Wahlen von heute zu tun, aber ich habe es heute gefunden.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=slS6tmJTmCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (4. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Jetzt will Trump die Auszählung in Michigan und Pennsylvania stoppen! Diese Wahlen sind einfach lächerlich!
> 
> Hat zwar nicht mit den Wahlen von heute zu tun, aber ich habe es heute gefunden.
> 
> ...


Die Wahlen sind absolut in Ordnung, Trump ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2020)

6 benötigte Wahlmänner-Stimmen noch für Biden.


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Wird eng für Donnyboy 

Viel geiler finde ich noch seinen Sohn, mit seinen kruden Theorien und Anschuldigungen. 
Stimmzettel aus dem Straßengraben?


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2020)

Ja, ja, Donald klammert sich jetzt an allem und seine Familie verbeißt sich überall.
Am Ende müssen sie seine Kinder ausm weißen Haus ziehen, weil die denken, dass Donald ihnen das vererbt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

Na ja, 

es wird halt noch spannend, sowohl Georgia und Pennsylvania sind auf dem richtigen Weg, Arizona wird nochmal eng oder enger und wir haben noch keine Ahnung von Nevada, hoffentlich sind das auch hauptsächlich Briefwähler.

Auf alle Fälle war es keine blaue Welle, eher verdammt eng (meine Nerven), und eine kleine blaue Welle zum Schluss, mit den Briefwählern und die kleine Welle war auch bitter nötig.

Bis jetzt hat Biden 72,110,951 Stimmen erhalten, mehr als jeder andere Kandidat oder President vor ihm und es sind noch eine Menge Stimmen auszuzählen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt hat Biden 72,110,951 Stimmen erhalten, mehr als jeder andere Kandidat oder President vor ihm und es sind noch eine Menge Stimmen auszuzählen.



Gut, das ist bei einer wachsenden Bevölkerung auch kein Wunder. Es gibt heute alleine 20 Mio. mehr Amerikaner als noch 2008, als Obama gewählt wurde und fast 50 Mio. mehr als noch 2000, als Bush gewählt wurde.

Da ist es nicht schwer, die meisten Stimmen aller Zeiten zu bekommen. Bei den Wahlen in 20 Jahren wird vermutlich ein Kandidat auch die meisten Stimmen aller Zeiten bekommen, schlicht weil es einfach mehr Menschen geben wird.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2020)

Hier mal Infos zur Wahlbeteiligung: Hohe Wahlbeteiligung bei US-Wahl 2020

160 Millionen Wahlberechtigte oder 66,9%.  Das ist der Höchstwert in den letzten 20 Jahren.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ist es nicht schwer, die meisten Stimmen aller Zeiten zu bekommen. Bei den Wahlen in 20 Jahren wird vermutlich ein Kandidat auch die meisten Stimmen aller Zeiten bekommen, schlicht weil es einfach mehr Menschen geben wird.


Wenn in 20 Jahren nur noch 40% der Bevölkerung wählen, ändert sich da nichts.
Viele Amerikaner interessieren sich halt nicht für das, was in Washington passiert oder gar für Außenpolitik.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2020)

Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten
					

Ausland - Aktuelle Nachrichten




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Einfach nur krank... für eine "moderne, aufgeklärte, westliche Demokratie" 

Not!


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (5. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Ich wollte grade schreiben steht doch unter den Bildern bis mir auffiel das beim ersten tatsächlich nicht hervorgeht das es von CNN ist.


Bei Trump ist am Anfang auch so ein Sprung drin, Biden wird Präsident.
Hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber da jetzt in Nevada zuletzt mehr Briefwähler ausgezählt werden, braucht er nur noch 6 Stimmen.  Nice. Freut mich, denn Trump ist keine Option.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei Trump ist am Anfang auch so ein Sprung drin, Biden wird Präsident.
> Hätte ich nicht gedacht, aber da jetzt in Nevada zuletzt mehr Briefwähler ausgezählt werden, braucht er nur noch 6 Stimmen.  Nice. Freut mich, denn Trump ist keine Option.


Noch ist nichts entschieden, Arizona zu "callen" von AP war zu früh, das Rennen dort wird enger, ich gebe dir recht, das es mit Georgia der Vorsprung von Trump ist runter auf 23000 und es müssen noch ungefähr 100000 Briefwähler ausgezählt werden, hauptsächlich in demokratischen Counties, die Chancen für Biden stehen dort gut.
Das gleiche analog zu Pennsyvania, Trump führt mit 160000 Stimmen, aber es fehlen noch ~ 700000 Briefwähler und die überwiegende Anzahl kommt aus Phili (30% fehlen noch in Phili) und anderen demokratischen Counties, auch hier stehen die Chancen gut für Biden.

In Arizona läuft es umgekehrt, da dort die Briefwähler wohl schon ausgezählt sind und jetzt nur noch die "Spätwähler" von Samstag bis Dienstag gezählt werden (Briefwähler) und das sind nicht nur Demokraten, sondern wohl mehr Republikaner. Das Rennen in Arizona wird nochmal eng.

Von Nevada wissen wir noch gar nichts, hoffentlich werden da auch die Briefwähler ausgezählt, dann hat auch dort Biden noch gute Chancen.


----------



## seahawk (5. November 2020)

Die Ergebnisse sind schon komisch. Man findet Briefwahlzettel bis Biden gewinnt.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Man findet Briefwahlzettel bis Biden gewinnt.


Nö, man zählt eben alle, die da sind.


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind schon komisch. Man findet Briefwahlzettel bis Biden gewinnt.


Meinst du das ernst?

Ich glaube nicht, dass du dir wünscht, dass Trump gewinnt. Weil du dich in anderen politischen Threads bisher immer eher links geäußert hast.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Von Nevada wissen wir noch gar nichts, hoffentlich werden da auch die Briefwähler ausgezählt, dann hat auch dort Biden noch gute Chancen.


 Die wollen erst alle stimmen zählen und dann die Ergebnisse veröffentlichen


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nö, man zählt eben alle, die da sind.


Die Leute schnallen einfach nicht, dass das auszählen in den kleinen Counties (Trump Land) wesentlich schneller geht, es ist halt ein riesen Unterschied, ob du 5-100000 Stimmen zählen musst oder 100-1000000 plus Stimmen, und die großen Counties (Einwohnerzahl) sind nun mal die von den Democrats, die in urbanen Städten und Vororten gewinnen.
Dazu kommt noch dieses megaumständliche Zählen der Briefwahlstimmen mit Unterschriftsvergleich, Scannen, Wahlmaschine (Computererfassung) usw., das dauert eben.
Bei uns ist das mit Einwohnermeldeamt, der gesetzlichen Verpflichtung der Wohnortmeldung, auch wenn du im gleichen Haus im gleichen Stock umziehst. halt anders, hier bekommt jeder seine Wahlkarte automatisch zugeschickt und es gibt einen automatischen Abgleich von Briewählern und "Personenwählern", deshalb geht das hier alles wesentlich schneller. Außerdem können die Briefwähler wohl schon am Morgen der Wahl ausgezählt werden und die Stimmzettel sind ja einheitlich.

Solche Behauptungen wie die von Seahawk, sind entweder Unwissen, trollen oder schlimmeres....


----------



## Whispercat (5. November 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Bei Trump ist am Anfang auch so ein Sprung drin, Biden wird Präsident.


Darauf würde ich noch nicht wetten denn so wie es aussieht geht diese Wahl eh vor Gericht.



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nice. Freut mich, denn Trump ist keine Option.


Grade von dir hätte ich eigentlich ein wenig mehr Weitsicht erwartet. Trump ist zwar ohne Zweifel ein Idiot und ein Aufschneider sondergleichen keine Frage, aber nach den letzten 4 Jahren ein berechenbarer Aufschneider.  Und als Option dazu hätten wir Kamala Harris denn du kannst sicher sein das Biden den Job nicht lange machen wird. Der Typ ist 78 und zeigt jetzt schon deutliche Anzeichen von Demenz.

Und mal im Ernst, ich bin keine Kassandra und grundsätzlich würde ich sagen ich bin innenpolitisch zu wenig in der Materie um 100% beurteilen zu können was nötig wäre um das vergiftete Klima in den USA auch nur halbwegs zu kitten aber was bestimmt nicht dazu beitragen wird ist eine radikale Linke die einerseits nicht gegen die Riots vorgehen will, und andererseits von der klar ist dass sie beabsichtigt sich mit der Öl und Waffenlobby anzulegen was beides aus verschiedenen Gründen explosives Konfliktpotential bietet.

Aussenpolitisch ist sie in etwa das was Obama war und wir alle wissen was der Kriegsverbrecher Obama angestellt hat. Von daher verstehe ich nicht ganz warum du glaubst Harris wäre ernsthaft eine wählbare Alternative. 



seahawk schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse sind schon komisch. Man findet Briefwahlzettel bis Biden gewinnt.


*Mutmasslich

Auf Twitter gehen grade zwar die einen oder anderen Berichte über verschiedene Betrügereien zb sowas hier :









						[UPDATED] Military Ballots Found in the Trash in Pennsylvania—Most Were Trump Votes
					

[Editor’s note: This article has been updated to include a correction from the U.S. Attorneys Office] Mail-in ballots from the military serving overseas were found in the trash in Pennsylvania....




					pjmedia.com
				



und




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w7vKBiPeyz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1324243089909833728

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



steil, aber solange es dazu keine Untersuchungen und oder Statements von offizieller Seite gibt muss man hier der fairness halber nach wie vor von "mutmasslich" sprechen.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> dass sie beabsichtigt sich mit der Öl und Waffenlobby anzulegen was beides aus verschiedenen Gründen explosives Konfliktpotential bietet.


Wird Zeit, dass das mal einer macht.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. November 2020)

Alles sehr mysteriös.
Trump meint, bevor er schlafen ging hatte er mehr Prozente als nach dem Aufstehen.
Der betrügerische Wahlleiter  meinte, man hätte weiter ausgezählt und dadurch hätte sich das verschoben. 
Er wollte das mit Prozentrechnen erklären, der Lump.
Ein Prozentwert kann nicht sinken.
Wenn es 40% zu 60% steht muß es später eben bei 58% zu 63% z.B. ........


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Alles sehr mysteriös.
> Trump meint, bevor er schlafen ging hatte er mehr Prozente als nach dem Aufstehen.
> Der betrügerische Wahlleiter  meinte, man hätte weiter ausgezählt und dadurch hätte sich das verschoben.
> Er wollte das mit Prozentrechnen erklären, der Lump.
> ...


LoL  
Dem Kerl ist das tatsächlich zu zu trauen


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und mal im Ernst, ich bin keine Kassandra und grundsätzlich würde ich sagen ich bin innenpolitisch zu wenig in der Materie um 100% beurteilen zu können was nötig wäre um das vergiftete Klima in den USA auch nur halbwegs zu kitten aber was bestimmt nicht dazu beitragen wird ist eine radikale Linke die einerseits nicht gegen die Riots vorgehen will, und andererseits von der klar ist dass sie beabsichtigt sich mit der Öl und Waffenlobby anzulegen was beides aus verschiedenen Gründen explosives Konfliktpotential bietet.


Solche Behauptungen sind echt so lächerlich!
Kamala Harris würde man politisch in Deutschland in der CDU verortnen, vielleicht noch in der SPD bei den Scholz Leuten, da sie aber eher Law und Order vertritt (Generalstaatsanwältin) in Kalifornien und San Francisco, eher die CDU, aber klar sie ist eine Linksradikale, mehr Fake News kann man eigentlich nicht verbreiten!



> Aussenpolitisch ist sie in etwa das was Obama war und wir alle wissen was *der Kriegsverbrecher Obama angestellt* hat. Von daher verstehe ich nicht ganz warum du glaubst Harris wäre ernsthaft eine wählbare Alternative.


Vielleicht sollte man dich mal wegen Beleidigung und übler Nachrede anzeigen, mit deinen vorsätzlichen Lügen!


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Ich dachte Kamala Harris ist eine radikale Sozialistin? So hört man es jedenfalls von _da drüben_ oft


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

Alles so "absolute linksradikale" Forderungen und Programme die sie selber als Präsidentschaftskandidatin vertreten hat und als Senatorin vertritt.








						Kurzportrait: Kamala Harris
					

Kamala Harris ist Politikerin, Anwältin und seit 2017 Senatorin des Bundesstaates Kalifornien. In den anstehenden Präsidentschaftswahlen ist sie die nominierte Vizepräsidentschaftskandidatin der Demokratischen Partei.




					www.bpb.de


----------



## Whispercat (5. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Solche Behauptungen sind echt so lächerlich!
> Kamala Harris würde man politisch in Deutschland in der CDU verortnen, vielleicht noch in der SPD bei den Scholz Leuten, da sie aber eher Law und Order vertritt (Generalstaatsanwältin) in Kalifornien und San Francisco, eher die CDU, aber klar sie ist eine Linksradikale, mehr Fake News kann man eigentlich nicht verbreiten!


Ist ja nicht so als wäre Cali im Allgemeinen und Frisco im speziellen neben Berkeley und anderen eine DER Hochburgen der US Linken. Und ich weiss ja nicht was du unter "Law & Order" verstehst aber : 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NTg1ynIPGls

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist es mit Sicherheit nicht. Grade wenn du es als Generalstaatsanwältin nicht hinbekommst die Gewalt, die Plünderungen und die Besetzung von Stadtvierteln in aller Schärfe zu verurteilen dann hast du deinen Beruf in absolut jeder Hinsicht verfehlt.  



Don-71 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man dich mal wegen Beleidigung und übler Nachrede anzeigen, mit deinen vorsätzlichen Lügen!


Tu dir keinen Zwang an, aber nur bevor du dich lächerlich machst, wenn du als US Präsident ( und damit gleichzeitig als Oberbefehlshaber der Streitkräfte ) neunmal mehr Leute mit Drohnen ermordest als Bush* und dabei dutzende Kollateralschäden in Kauf nimmst dann ist das ein eindeutiger Verstoss gegen das UN Gewaltverbot von 1945 (!) und macht dich zu einem Kriegsverbrecher. 

Der Friedensnobelpreis für diesen Typen war der Witz des Jahrhunderts. 

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Civilian_casualties_from_U.S._drone_strikes



Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles so "absolute linksradikale" Forderungen und Programme die sie selber als Präsidentschaftskandidatin vertreten hat und als Senatorin vertritt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wofür man sich "angeblich" einsetzt ist nicht dasselbe wie das man was wirklich tut. 

https://www.summitdaily.com/opinion/opinion-morgan-liddick-kamala-harris-and-her-lies/ trifft es schon eher.


----------



## seahawk (5. November 2020)

Wahlbetrug erwischt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ivT2z5UgHxo:398

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wahlbetrug erwischt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wohl eher bei Verschwörungstheorien erwischt!


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

Oh bitte...
Habt ihr mal gesehen, wie es in unseren Wahllokalen zugeht? 
PS: Ich war schon mehrmals Wahlhelfer, also habe ich dort auch so einiges gesehen 

PPS: 
Warum mischen wir uns eigentlich überhaupt in die Wahlen eines souveränen Staates ein?
Das ist doch längst alles erledigt, dank QAnon dachte ich


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Oh bitte...
> Habt ihr mal gesehen, wie es in unseren Wahllokalen zugeht?
> PS: Ich war schon mehrmals Wahlhelfer, also habe ich dort auch so einiges gesehen
> 
> ...


Die Amis machen das alles mit zentralen Auszählungsstellen in den Counties und da sitzen mehrere Demokraten und Republikaner, sowie die sogenannten Independence und überwachen das ganze, aber Twitter und Youtube Videos wissen es halt besser.
Selbst mehrere Republikaner haben gegenüber seriösen Medien gesagt, das es bis jetzt absolut nichts an der Wahl auszusetzen gibt und das sie die Aktionen vom Trumpteam als Getöse und unseriös sehen.
Die werden alles auszählen, und Biden wird das auch gewinnen und dann sehen wir mal weiter.


----------



## chill_eule (5. November 2020)

WAS?! ABER ERIC TRUMP HAT DOCH VOR LAUFENDEN KAMERAS GESAGT; DASS DEREN WAHLBEOBACHTER NICHT HEREINGELASSEN WERDEN UND EINFACH SO STIMMZETTEL IM STRA?ENGRABEN AUFGETAUCHT SIND?!

Oh mist, da ist wieder meine caps_lock-ertitis über mich gekommen


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

> Die Wahlbeobachtermission der Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit in Europa (*OSZE)* hat bei der Präsidentenwahl laut ihrem Leiter keine Unregelmäßigkeiten registriert. *"Wir haben das untersucht. Wir haben keinerlei Regelverstöße feststellen können"*, sagt der FDP-Politiker Michael Georg Link im rbb-Inforadio. Er leitet die Mission.
> 
> Dies gelte sowohl für den Wahltag selbst als auch zuvor bei der Briefwahl. "Es gab keine systemische Beeinträchtigung oder gar Manipulation." Es werde allerdings noch dauern, bis das endgültige Ergebnis feststehe. "Deshalb bleiben unsere Experten noch im Lande und werden das noch weiter unter die Lupe nehmen."
> 
> "Grundlose Anschuldigungen systematischer Defizite, insbesondere durch den amtierenden Präsidenten" schadeten dem "Vertrauen der Öffentlichkeit in die demokratischen Institutionen", schrieb die OSZE bereits gestern. Die Mission will ihre Arbeit bis zum Ende des Wahlprozesses fortsetzen. Die Organisation überwacht und beurteilt in vielen Staaten, ob bei Wahlen *demokratische Standards eingehalten werden. *


----------



## Andrej (5. November 2020)

Hier ein interessanter Artikel aus der Zeit, wieso Trump diese Wahlen besser bei Farbigen abgeschnitten hat als letztes Mal.
https://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland...rheiten-schwarze-lationos-donald-trump-erfolg

Und hier noch ein Artikel von NTV, über die ganzen Briefwahlen und die US-Post. Die durch Trump weiter ruiniert wurde.
https://www.n-tv.de/politik/US-wahl...t-es-zugunsten-von-Trump-article22149222.html


----------



## Whispercat (5. November 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1324390877276549120

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat da jemand was zu verbergen ?
und 





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1324378982272434177

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


und 

Soso mehrere Counties haben also zufällig und simultan "vergessen" Resultate zu uploaden. 
und 









						Trump Supporters Question Why Absentee Ballots Were Filed For People Up to 120 Years Old
					





					summit.news
				



Biden ist so beliebt selbst die Toten wählen für ihn. 

Alles mutmasslich und natürlich vollkommen unverdächtig


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Trump Supporters Question Why Absentee Ballots Were Filed For People Up to 120 Years Old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warum willst du denn gegen die Trump-Wähler vorgehen? Ich wäre jedenfalls ganz vorsichtig, dass das nicht nach Hinten losgeht. Vllt ist das auch der Grund warum der DÜPAZ seit geraumer Zeit abgetaucht ist. Am Ende finden seine Supporter raus, dass seine Clique das verschoben hat.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. November 2020)

Man sollte bei allem beachten, die USA haben ein quasi mittelalterliches, fehleranfälliges Wahlsystem. Undemokraktisch dazu.
Und die Macht liegt nur zum kleineren Teil beim Wähler.


----------



## Tekkla (5. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man sollte bei allem beachten, die USA haben ein quasi mittelalterliches, fehleranfälliges Wahlsystem. Undemokraktisch dazu.
> Und die Macht liegt nur zum kleineren Teil beim Wähler.


Vllt hat das ja am ende was Gute. Dann nämlich wenn am Ende eine Wahl mit absoluter Mehrheit käme. Doof für so Leute wie den DÜPAZ aber gut für die Welt.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2020)

Falls Trump durch die Wahlniederlage seinen Immunität verliert, was passiert dann?


----------



## Whispercat (5. November 2020)

Achja bevor ich es vergesse :



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Wahlbeobachtermission der Organisation für Sicherheit und Zusammenarbeit in Europa (*OSZE)* hat bei der Präsidentenwahl laut ihrem Leiter keine Unregelmäßigkeiten registriert. *"Wir haben das untersucht. Wir haben keinerlei Regelverstöße feststellen können"*, sagt der FDP-Politiker Michael Georg Link im rbb-Inforadio. Er leitet die Mission.


Das wäre ja schön und gut aber warum verschweigt Herr Link das die OSZE grade mal in einem Drittel der Staaten aktiv ist weil man in Staaten wie Pennsylvania nicht beobachten darf ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LU3tPAXmlgc:223

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und warum ist der böse Kremlsender mal wieder der Einzige bei dem sowas zur Sprache kommt ???


----------



## Albatros1 (5. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Achja bevor ich es vergesse :
> 
> 
> Das wäre ja schön und gut aber warum verschweigt Herr Link das die OSZE grade mal in einem Drittel der Staaten aktiv ist weil man in Staaten wie Pennsylvania nicht beobachten darf ?
> ...


Wenn es etwas zu bemängeln gäbe wäre Trump der Letzte, der das nicht schon lautstark getwittert hätte.
Man sucht wie angeschossen und hat immer noch nichts gefunden.


----------



## Whispercat (5. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn es etwas zu bemängeln gäbe wäre Trump der Letzte, der das nicht schon lautstark getwittert hätte.


Hä ? Benutzen wir das gleiche Twitter ? Trump dreht doch schon den ganzen Tag am Rad  



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man sucht wie angeschossen und hat immer noch nichts gefunden.


Wie gesagt bisher alles mutmasslich, und mir geht es an dieser Stelle auch nicht darum ob an den Vorwürfen die im Raum stehen tatsächlich was dran ist. Die ganze Geschichte landet "mutmasslich" eh vor Gericht und dann werden wir schon sehen ob dabei was rumkommt oder ob Trump sich das aus dem Popo gezogen hat.

Sondern wenn ich als OSZE schon nur in einem Drittel der Staaten aktiv war und dann noch "nur" mit 100 Mann in so einem Riesenstaat wie den USA, dann weiss ich nicht warum man sich als Beobachtungsleiter in ein Radiointerview hocken muss und so tut als wären jegliche Vorwürfe völlig ausgeschlossen weil ... wie will die OSZE beurteilen was in Pennsylvania abgeht wenn sie da nichtmal aktiv ist ?


----------



## Albatros1 (5. November 2020)

Ein Gericht nimmt nur eine Klage an, wenn Trump irgendetwas liefern kann. Außer Sprüchen konnte er nichts liefern. Auch ist Betrug nicht deshalb wahrscheinlich, nur weil die OSZE nicht überall sein kann. Was meinst du wieviele Leute die haben? 80.000?
Und wieso gibts diese Kritik nicht als die Republikaner gewannen?
Und würden sie jetzt vorn liegen, gäbe es von diesen Beschwerden wegen Wahlbetrug?


----------



## RyzA (5. November 2020)

Das beste wäre jetzt noch wenn kein Gericht Trump Recht gibt. Dann steht er ziemlich doof da.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Artikel von NTV, über die ganzen Briefwahlen und die US-Post. Die durch Trump weiter ruiniert wurde.
> https://www.n-tv.de/politik/US-wahl...t-es-zugunsten-von-Trump-article22149222.html



ja war schon  vornherein "klar" gewesen.








						Wie Donald Trump die Briefwahl sabotieren will
					

Der US-Präsident gibt offen zu, eine Ausdehnung der Briefwahl verhindern zu wollen. Sein Vorgehen würde sogar eine Amtsenthebung rechtfertigen, sagen Experten.




					www.morgenpost.de
				




"Dort wird zur Sprache kommen, dass die Post Bundesstaaten wie Pennsylvania just davor gewarnt hat, dass es bei der Bearbeitung der erwarteten Briefwahlflut zu Verzögerungen kommen kann. Was die zeitnahe Bekanntgabe eines Endergebnisses nach dem 3. November erschweren würde. Genau darauf bezieht sich Trump, wenn er von der „manipulierten Wahl“ spricht."


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das beste wäre jetzt noch wenn kein Gericht Trump Recht gibt. Dann steht er ziemlich doof da.





> Michigan state judge dismisses Trump campaign lawsuit about canvassing observation​From CNN's Jessica Schneider and Laura Jarrett
> 
> A state court judge on Thursday dismissed a lawsuit brought by the Trump campaign that asked for an immediate halt to the vote counting until its representatives had “meaningful” access to ballot counting and adjudication.





> Georgia judge dismisses lawsuit filed by Republicans over count of ballots​From CNN's Erica Orden
> 
> A Georgia state court dismissed a lawsuit filed by Georgia Republicans to prevent the "unlawful counting of ballots received after the election" in Savannah. They filed the lawsuit after a poll watcher for the party allegedly viewed unprocessed absentee ballots mixed in with absentee ballots that were set to be tabulated.


----------



## Albatros1 (5. November 2020)

Experten und Praktiker in den zuständigen Bundesstaaten, von denen einige wie Oregon, Washington, Colorado, Utah und Arizona seit Langem fast nur noch per Briefwahl abstimmen lassen, halten das für „abwegige Desinformation“. Sie erinnern daran, dass *Trump selbst mehrfach per Brief gewählt* hat.


----------



## Don-71 (5. November 2020)

Das sind die letzten Zuckungen und Verzweiflungstaten, mehr eben nicht!

Wer in CapsLock "Stop counting" auf Twitter schreibt, obwohl er eigentlich wissen müsste, das wenn jetzt jeder das Zählen einstellt, Biden schon 270 Wahlmänner hat und gewinnen würde, ist halt wirklich verzweifelt.
Dieses ganze Getöse dient nur dazu seinem Ego zu frönen und die Wahl bei seinen eigenen Anhängern zu unterminieren, bis jetzt ist es abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen ziemlich ruhig und diesen Ausnahmen wurde gleich mit ordentlich Polizei entgegengetreten.
Jemand wie Trump kann nicht verlieren, entsprechend muss er seinen Abtritt halt anders gestalten.


----------



## Andrej (5. November 2020)

Also die Stimmung in den USA wird immer explosiver. Republikaner versuchen in die Auszählungsräume zu gelangen - um auch sicher zu sein dass alle Stimmzettel die für Biden sind zu Trump gehen .
Kann man in Deutschland einfach in die Räume spazieren wo die Auszählung stattfindet oder braucht man dafür einen Reichsausweis?


----------



## Albatros1 (5. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Also die Stimmung in den USA wird immer explosiver. Republikaner versuchen in die Auszählungsräume zu gelangen - um auch sicher zu sein dass alle Stimmzettel die für Biden sind zu Trump gehen .
> Kann man in Deutschland einfach in die Räume spazieren wo die Auszählung stattfindet oder braucht man dafür einen Reichsausweis?


Vor allem möchten welche mit Sturmgewehren hinein. Ein in Demokratien alltäglicher Vorgang.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (5. November 2020)

Bin gespannt ob der blonde Idiot uns bis zur letzten Minute unterhalten wird, ich hoffe ja das er bei der angelobung von Biden vom Secret Service hinausgetragen werden muss, wo er brüllend und strampelnd Verschwörungstheorien abgibt


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Kann man in Deutschland einfach in die Räume spazieren wo die Auszählung stattfindet oder braucht man dafür einen Reichsausweis?







__





						§ 54 BWO - Einzelnorm
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## Eckism (6. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Kann man in Deutschland einfach in die Räume spazieren wo die Auszählung stattfindet oder braucht man dafür einen Reichsausweis?


In Deutschland reicht es, wenn Merkel sagt "Diese Wahl muss rückgängig gemacht werden" oder den Gewählten und seine Familie bedroht.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

> Michael Grynbaum, in New York                                                      5m ago
> 
> The three major networks — ABC, CBS and NBC — have all cut away after Trump made false claims in an appearance at the White House.


Im Moment macht er sich so lächerlich mit seinem bis 10min anhaltenden totalem umsichschlagen, ohne irgendeinen Beweis. Es ist einfach nur der demokratische Horror.


----------



## Andrej (6. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Deutschland reicht es, wenn Merkel sagt "Diese Wahl muss rückgängig gemacht werden" oder den Gewählten und seine Familie bedroht.


Wusste nicht, dass Merkel einen gewählten und seine Familie bedrohte! Ich fand es auch falsch, wie mit dem Typen von der FDP umgegangen wurde. Ich frage mich aber auch, was ihn geritten hat die Wahl anzunehmen, wenn es klar war, dass dieses eine krummer Schachzug der AFD war? Ihm hätte klar sein sollen, dass seine Partei dieses nicht mittragen wird!
Zudem hat man der AFD damit eine Möglichkeit gezeigt, wie sie jemanden aus einer anderen Partei sabotieren können - indem sie einfach für ihn stimmen. Und schon kann dieser die Wahl nicht annehmen.



> Im Moment macht er sich so lächerlich mit seinem bis 10min anhaltenden totalem umsichschlagen, ohne irgendeinen Beweis. Es ist einfach nur der demokratische Horror.


Trumps Sohn hat auch schon zum "totalen Krieg" um die Wahl ausgerufen! Ich hoffe er weis was mit den letzten Leuten geschehen ist die sowas ausgerufen haben!?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2020)

Trump hat vorhin eine Rede gehalten

Oh Mann

Das wird schlimm enden


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Deutschland reicht es, wenn Merkel sagt "Diese Wahl muss rückgängig gemacht werden" oder den Gewählten und seine Familie bedroht.


Wo hat Merkel jemals jemanden bedroht?
Gleich flippe ich hier aus und dann gibt es eine Anzeige!
Kemmerich ist ein FDP Mann und er ist zurückgetreten, nachdem er gesehen hat, das er weder von seiner Partei noch von der CDU bei der Bildung eines Kabinetts Hilfe bekommt. Ohne Minister kann man nunmal nicht regieren!
Bekomme das auf die Reihe.


----------



## Andrej (6. November 2020)

Trump und seine Familie orientieren sich wohl gerade am russischen Sprichwort: "Die Scheune abgebrannt, so brenne auch das Haus!"


----------



## Eckism (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo hat Merkel jemals jemanden bedroht?
> Gleich flippe ich hier aus und dann gibt es eine Anzeige!
> Kemmerich ist ein FDP Mann und er ist zurückgetreten, nachdem er gesehen hat, das er weder von seiner Partei noch von der CDU bei der Bildung eines Kabinetts Hilfe bekommt. Ohne Minister kann man nunmal nicht regieren!
> Bekomme das auf die Reihe.


Merkel hat keinen bedroht, aber Linksradikale.
Dann flipp halt aus...wie Flipper, der süße Delfin, vergiss aber nicht, in die Hände zu klatschen.

Obs nun falsch war, die Wahl anzunehmen ist die eine Sache, aber das Haus beschmieren, die Familie bedrohen und die ganzen Trotzköpfchen mit den Blumen vor die Füße werfen nochmal was ganz anderes, so verhalten sich Kindergartenkinder aber keine Erwachsenen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Merkel hat keinen bedroht, aber Linksradikale.
> Dann flipp halt aus...wie Flipper, der süße Delfin, vergiss aber nicht, in die Hände zu klatschen.
> 
> Obs nun falsch war, die Wahl anzunehmen ist die eine Sache, aber das Haus beschmieren, die Familie bedrohen und die ganzen Trotzköpfchen mit den Blumen vor die Füße werfen nochmal was ganz anderes, so verhalten sich Kindergartenkinder aber keine Erwachsenen.


Du hast explizit von Merkel gesprochen und wenn 20 Leute in einem 83 Millionen Einwohner Staat S c heisse bauen, ist das Sache der Polizei und nicht der Kanzlerin!


----------



## Whispercat (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast explizit von Merkel gesprochen und wenn 20 Leute in einem 83 Millionen Einwohner Staat S c heisse bauen, ist das Sache der Polizei und nicht der Kanzlerin!


Guter Mann, wenn man "oder" benutzt bedeutet das dass sich die beiden jeweiligen Satzteile ausschliessen. Ergo bezieht sich dieses "oder" auch nicht auf "Merkel" sondern auf "In Deutschland reicht es". 









						Satzteilverbindung: und, oder, aber, sondern
					

Mit Hilfe der Verbindungswörter (Konjunktionen) und, oder, aber, sondern kann man innerhalb eines Satzteils (einer Ergänzung) zwei Wörter oder Wortgruppen ve




					deutschegrammatik20.de
				




Keine Ursache


----------



## Andrej (6. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Guter Mann, wenn man "oder" benutzt bedeutet das dass sich die beiden jeweiligen Satzteile ausschliessen. Ergo bezieht sich dieses "oder" auch nicht auf "Merkel" sondern auf "In Deutschland reicht es".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, leider nicht. Denn im zweiten Satz fehlt das Subjekt, somit nimmt man das Subjekt aus dem Ersten.
Wenn man deinen Satz vereinfacht, dann geht er folgendermaßen: " Sie (Markel) sagt etwas oder tut etwas (bedroht Person und Familie)!"

https://www.lernhelfer.de/schuelerlexikon/deutsch/artikel/subjekt-praedikat-objekt#
*Sätze* können kurz sein. Damit man aber überhaupt von einem Satz im grammatischen Sinne sprechen kann, sind *zwei Satzglieder* zwingend notwendig: *Subjekt* und *Prädikat.*


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (6. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Und warum ist der böse Kremlsender mal wieder der Einzige bei dem sowas zur Sprache kommt ???


Weil der Kremlsender einfach nur Zwietracht säen will, hast du das immer noch nicht gerallt?
Meine Güte, dieses rechtsesoterische Geschwurbel ist doch irgendwann mal genug.
Jetzt fällt auch Georgia 

Der Rotwein seht bereit. Mhmm.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Das wäre ja schön und gut aber warum verschweigt Herr Link das die OSZE grade mal in einem Drittel der Staaten aktiv ist weil man in Staaten wie Pennsylvania nicht beobachten darf ?


Das ist schlicht falsch.
Die OSZE darf bei 12 Staaten nicht ins Wahllokal, bei allen anderen Staaten schon.
Und dort, wo sie nicht rein darf, hat sie Kontakt mit den Beobachtern. die drin sind.
Und es gab keine Auffälligkeiten.


----------



## Whispercat (6. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Nein, leider nicht. Denn im zweiten Satz fehlt das Subjekt, somit nimmt man das Subjekt aus dem Ersten.
> Wenn man deinen Satz vereinfacht, dann geht er folgendermaßen: " Sie (Markel) sagt etwas oder tut etwas (bedroht Person und Familie)!"


Leider schon denn das Subjekt in diesem Fall ist nicht Merkel sondern Deutschland. Merkel ist im Kontext dieses Satzes kein Subjekt sondern ein Gleichsetzungsnominativ. 

"Was reicht in Deutschland ? Wenn Merkel sagt .... ODER Leute bedroht werden"



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch.
> Die OSZE darf bei 12 Staaten nicht ins Wahllokal, bei allen anderen Staaten schon.
> Und dort, wo sie nicht rein darf, hat sie Kontakt mit den Beobachtern. die drin sind.
> Und es gab keine Auffälligkeiten.



Quelle ?


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Quelle ?


Das Interview von Link im ZDF. Da erklärt er das.


----------



## Whispercat (6. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Interview von Link im ZDF. Da erklärt er das.


Hm 18, aber egal da ich an dieser Stelle ohnehin nicht nachvollziehen kann woher die ihre Infos nehmen und wie legit die sind wenn sie nicht ins Lokal dürfen.  Ich hoffe da kommt noch eine Art Abschlussbericht der darüber aufklärt. 

Übrigens auch geil der Satz "Wir werden die USA nach der Wahl erinnern das sie einen Vertrag haben uns überall reinzulassen". Denn das mit den 18 Staaten ist ja sicher nicht neu, das heisst also das sich die USA seit ? Jahren über den OSZE Vetrag hinwegsetzen. Interessant 

Achja : 



Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Weil der Kremlsender einfach nur Zwietracht säen will, hast du das immer noch nicht gerallt?
> Meine Güte, dieses rechtsesoterische Geschwurbel ist doch irgendwann mal genug.


Der Typ ist zwar von den Linken und das sind meines Wissens die Guten aber okeeeeeee wenn du das sagst.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Übrigens auch geil der Satz "Wir werden die USA nach der Wahl erinnern das sie einen Vertrag haben uns überall reinzulassen". Denn das mit den 18 Staaten ist ja sicher nicht neu, das heisst also das sich die USA seit ? Jahren über den OSZE Vetrag hinwegsetzen.


Das liegt halt daran, dass jeder Bundesstaat sein eigenes Wahlrecht hat. Und es gibt auf der Erde mehr als genug Staaten. die auch keine Beobachter aus dem Ausland zulassen.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdNDYBKxcFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 34.23min Martin Richenhagen über Trump... einfach nur köstlich.


----------



## Mahoy (6. November 2020)

Dass der Trump nicht mehr ganz bei Sinnen ist, falls er es denn jemals war, merkt man schon daran, dass er immer noch einen Stopp der Auszählung fordert, obwohl das nach derzeitigem Stand ein Wahlsieg für seinen Konkurrenten bedeuten würde.

Auch das bei der Auszählung der Briefwählerstimmen keine wesentliche Veränderung mehr zu seine Gunsten entsteht, hat er sich ganz allein zuzuschreiben, weil er seinen Wählern Angst vor der Briefwahl gemacht hat. Ansonsten wäre die Verteilung nämlich nicht so extrem und er hätte den Großteil der auf ihn entfallenen Wählerstimmen nicht bereits an den Urnen erhalten und müsste in der Nachlese nicht leer ausgehen. Aber im Hause Trump waren's ja immer die Anderen ...

Der Mann ist dermaßen neben der Spur, der würde trotz bebilderten Warnhinweisen gegen einen elektrischen Weidezaun pinkeln, anschließend Thomas Edison die Schuld geben und ferner vermuten, Weidezäune wären im Keller einer Pizzeria erfunden worden, um ganz speziell ihn zu ärgern ... Wobei der letzte Teil irgendwie auch stimmt, denn schließlich sind die dafür da, dass Rindviecher nicht machen können, was sie wollen.


----------



## Eckism (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast explizit von Merkel gesprochen und wenn 20 Leute in einem 83 Millionen Einwohner Staat S c heisse bauen, ist das Sache der Polizei und nicht der Kanzlerin!


Merkel hat ganz offiziell gesagt "Diese Wahl muss rückgängig gemacht werden".
Die Politiker haben nach der Wahl sehr unangenehm und peinlich reagiert.
Solche Sachen müssen und dürfen nicht vor der Kamera passieren, das kann man auch danach noch in kleiner Runde mit der jeweiligen Person besprechen.
Sowas gibt nunmal das Signal: "Wir(Politiker) sind unzufrieden, kümmert(Bürger) euch da drum."
Ich hoffe, ich hab nun alle Satzzeichen richtig positioniert...

Einerseits regt ihr euch auf, dass das Trumpeltier sich wie immer als Vollpfosten präsentiert und die Leute zu Gewalt aufruft, andererseits ist es euch egal, wenn das in *kleinen Maßstab/abgewandelter Form* in Deutschland passiert. Sowas hat nix in der Innenpolitik zu suchen, anderen Ländern drohen ist ab und zu in Ordnung.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Einerseits regt ihr euch auf, dass das Trumpeltier sich wie immer als Vollpfosten präsentiert und die Leute zu Gewalt aufruft, andererseits ist es euch egal, wenn das in *kleinen Maßstab/abgewandelter Form* in Deutschland passiert. Sowas hat nix in der Innenpolitik zu suchen, anderen Ländern drohen ist ab und zu in Ordnung.


Wenn dann könnte man höchstens Populisten und Hetzer wie Gauland von der AfD mit Trump vergleichen.
Wobei Gauland nicht mal einen Hauch von Charisma hat.
Aber wenn es um Schlagwörter geht ist die AfD ganz vorne mit dabei.


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Deutschland reicht es, wenn Merkel sagt "Diese Wahl muss rückgängig gemacht werden" oder den Gewählten und seine Familie bedroht.


----------



## Eckism (6. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wenn dann könnte man höchstens Populisten und Hetzer wie Gauland von der AfD mit Trump vergleichen.
> Wobei Gauland nicht mal einen Hauch von Charisma hat.
> Aber wenn es um Schlagwörter geht ist die AfD ganz vorne mit dabei.


Ich hab den Gaulalnd noch nie gesehen, wie der sich bewegt oder sogar spricht, der sitzt doch nur da!?
Ist der echt? Ich dachte, das ist ne Puppe.
Ich finde den Hitl....ähm Höcke schlimmer, gefolgt von Alice im Wunderland...öhm Weidel.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Trump würde ich jetzt auch nicht ganz so weit rechts einordnen, wie viele in der "Alternative für Doofe"...


----------



## Albatros1 (6. November 2020)

Der herausragende Fehler oder die Unverschämtheit an sich ist für mich folgender Umstand: Wahlbetrug gab es immer mal wieder irgendwo. Hier liegt der Fall aber anders. Er und seine Anhänger beziehen sich nicht auf Fakten oder Anhaltspunkten sondern alleine darauf, daß in einer Demokratie niemals der Gegner gewinnen kann und es somit Betrug sein muß. Das ist natürlich völliger Irrsinn und diskreditiert diese Leute.
Wenn man zu Grunde legt, daß es bei Abstimmungen ein verändertes Ergebnis geben kann ist die ganze Kritik obsolet.
Nur mit Dummheit oder dem Willen zur Diktatur kann man dies erklären. Insofern ist für uns in Deutschland, zumindest für die meisten, diese Situation völlig unverständlich, aber bei einer Person wie Trump und seinen Gefolgsleuten zu erwarten.
Erschreckend ist, daß solche Leute in westlichen Demokratien überhaupt an die Macht kommen können. Deutschland hat diesbezüglich spezielle Erfahrungen gemacht und ist daher vielleicht besonders sensibel und wachsam. Nicht von ungefähr ist die Ablehnung des derzeitigen US Präsidenten hier besonders groß.
Man darf stolz darauf sein, daß viele Aussagen Trump's hier völlig unmöglich wären. Ein solcher Kanzler oder Präsident in Deutschland müßte sofort gehen. Und das zu Recht.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich hab den Gaulalnd noch nie gesehen, wie der sich bewegt oder sogar spricht, der sitzt doch nur da!?
> Ist der echt? Ich dachte, das ist ne Puppe.


Der ist auch nicht ohne.  Er hat mal gesagt "das er so einen wie Boateng" nicht als Nachbar haben möchte. Und andere Dinge.


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich finde den Hitl....ähm Höcke schlimmer, gefolgt von Alice im Wunderland...öhm Weidel.


Die sind noch schlimmer. Besonders der Höcke. Sehr weit rechts.



chill_eule schrieb:


> Trump würde ich jetzt auch nicht ganz so weit rechts einordnen, wie viele in der "Alternative für Doofe"...


Trump hat auch schon gegen Minderheiten gehetzt und Einwanderer.
Aber richtig rechts wie Höcke ist er nicht. Er ist einfach nur dumm.
Dennoch haben alle gemeinsam das sie mit Parolen rumhetzen.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass der Trump nicht mehr ganz bei Sinnen ist, falls er es denn jemals war, merkt man schon daran, dass er immer noch einen Stopp der Auszählung fordert, obwohl das nach derzeitigem Stand ein Wahlsieg für seinen Konkurrenten bedeuten würde.


Nee, neee, Trump ist schon schlau. Er fordert dort ein Stopp der Auszählungen. wo er führt und will dort neu auszählen lassen, wo er hinten liegt. 


chill_eule schrieb:


> Trump würde ich jetzt auch nicht ganz so weit rechts einordnen, wie viele in der "Alternative für Doofe"...


Trump ist ein Nationalist. der Minderheiten verspottet und gegen alles hetzt, was ihm nicht passt. 
Der ist noch mieser als die Höckes bei uns.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump ist ein Nationalist. der Minderheiten verspottet und gegen alles hetzt, was ihm nicht passt.
> Der ist noch mieser als die Höckes bei uns.


Wobei ich Trump noch nie richtig für ernst nehmen konnte.
Höcke dagegen nehme ich für ernst und halte ihn für sehr gefährlich.
Der Verfassungsschutz beobachtet ihn ja auch schon länger.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Hab ja auch gesagt _nicht ganz so weit_. Also 9/10 statt 10/10 wie beim Höckler


----------



## Albatros1 (6. November 2020)

Ärzte attestierten Trump eine psychisch auffällige Persönlichkeit. Das konnte man auch als Laie bemerken.
Interessant ist, daß er trotzdem ca. 50% der Stimmen holt. In einem Land das als Führungsnation bezeichnet wird. Das sagt nicht nur etwas über die USA aus, sondern auch über die Folgenden.
Man sollte sich vielleicht einmal darüber Gedanken machen ob man noch auf dem richtigen Weg ist.
Eine Demokratie, Rechts- und Sozialstaat ist nicht für Null zu haben und es ist schwer dem näher zu kommen und zu verteidigen. Trump und Konsorten sind ein Rückschritt die uns Errungenschaften nehmen wollen. Man hat zu wenig Widerstand geleistet um solche Leute fernzuhalten.
Die Wähler in USA verstehen wir kaum, aber es zeigt auch wie unterschiedlich doch die USA und Europa gestrickt sind. Auch wenn wir an Länder wie Ungarn denken.
Die Comedy, aber auch das Trauerspiel hat nun wohl ein Ende, aber ein gewisser Schrecken bleibt, daß dies überhaupt möglich war.
Und wie es in dem zerissenen Land weitergeht wird wohl noch länger ein Thema bleiben.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump ist ein Nationalist.


Sicherlich ist das eine seiner Eigenschaften, in erster Linie und das ist hier das absolute Problem, ist er Narzist und nicht nur ein bischen Narzist, sondern voll Narzist. In seiner Welt dreht sich zu 1000% alles nur um ihn. Deshalb schlägt er auf alles, Jeden und Jedes ein, was nicht für ihn ist, völlig unabhängig von Ideologie oder Einstellung.

Bestes Beispiel war wieder heute nacht, als er die Wahlleitung  Georgias,  als von Demokraten dominiert und als Betrüger bezeichnete. Dabei ist Georgia und alle Leute der *Regierung Georgias, die die Wahl beaufsichtigen *und der *Gouverneur Republikaner*!
Er nimmt die Wahl, die Auszählung, die Leute die da Zählen und das überwachen, alles persönlich, obwohl die in seinem Lager stehen. Deshalb ist das alles völlig Schitzophren und liegt an diesem absoluten Narzismus von Trump.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

Lustig finde ich ja. dass Donald Trump Junior jetzt zum totalen Krieg aufruft.
Dabei haben doch die Deutschen das Copyright auf den totalen Krieg.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Übrigens Georgia ist geknackt, Biden führt jetzt mit 1100 Stimmen Vorsprung.


----------



## -ElCritico- (6. November 2020)

Orangekopf kann sauber rausgekegelt werden. Seine Klagen würden in Georgia nichts ändern. 
Edit: Sein Sohn hat nichts zu melden. Ivanka hat mehr Chancen in 4 Jahren als er.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Wenn Arizona hält und Georgia auch bei Biden bleibt, kann der Orange Man so viel und so lange klagen wie er will, bei 306 Stimmen im  electoral college aus 7 verschiedenen kritischen Staaten kann er machen was er will, das wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Albatros1 (6. November 2020)

Sender schalten ab während Trump's Statement. Republikaner fordern ihn auf endlich aufzuhören mit seinen Anschuldigungen.
Selbst Republikaner merken langsam, daß er nur noch Schaden produziert für seine Partei


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Der Donny müsste ja nun quasi alle nicht-gezählten Staaten noch irgendwie gewinnen... Biden fehlen ja nur noch 6 Stimmen zum Sieg, also quasi nur noch 1 Staat (abgesehen von Alaska).

Aber ist schon irgendwie traurig, dass bei 50 Bundesstaaten auch 50 verschiedene Wahlrechte aktiv sind 
Ich finde unseren Föderalismus schon zu viel des Guten, da _drüben_ ist das ja noch schlimmer


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Der Donny müsste ja nun quasi alle nicht-gezählten Staaten noch irgendwie gewinnen... Biden fehlen ja nur noch 6 Stimmen zum Sieg, also quasi nur noch 1 Staat (abgesehen von Alaska).
> 
> Aber ist schon irgendwie traurig, dass bei 50 Bundesstaaten auch 50 verschiedene Wahlrechte aktiv sind
> Ich finde unseren Föderalismus schon zu viel des Guten, da _drüben_ ist das ja noch schlimmer


Das ist mittlerweile ein völliges Chaos, die haben weder einen Ausweis, noch eine Einwohnermeldebehörde und das alles wegen staatlichen Rechten von vor 150-200 Jahre. Da ist der Führerschein so etwas deine Identität plus deine Sozialversicherungsnummer, das kann doch nicht wirklich wahr sein in einem modernen Staat.
Schau dir den Wahl- und Auszählungsprozess an, da rauft sich hier jeder die Haare.

Und ich gebe dir Recht, da es manchmal auch hier zu viel ist, z.B. im Bereich Bildung und hier hauptsächlich Schule, da ist in Deutschland nichts einheitlich. Abitur mit 12 oder 13 Jahren, digital Klassen oder nicht, Schüler bekommen ein Notebook oder Tablet andere wieder nicht.

In den USA ist es aber so, das die Staaten völlig selbständig den Lehrinhalt festlegen, bis hin dazu, das die Evolutiostheorie oder sexualle Aufklärung, in großen Teilen der USA *gar nicht* stattfindet, ganz zu schweigen von anderem Lehrinhalt, z.b. der Welt außerhalb der USA. Und dann wundert man sich wenn haufenweise Leute so einem narzistischen Vollidioten nachlaufen

In bin da voll bei dir!


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Pennsylvania ist geknackt, damit ist die Chose gegessen!


----------



## Tekkla (6. November 2020)

Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Naja! Geknackt würde ich jetzt noch nicht unbedingt sagen, 0,1% Vorsprung 
Aber die Tendenz zeigt in eine eindeutige Richtung weiterhin.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Naja! Geknackt würde ich jetzt noch nicht unbedingt sagen, 0,1% Vorsprung
> Aber die Tendenz zeigt in eine eindeutige Richtung weiterhin.


Naja er hat mit den Briefwahstimmen einen Rückstand von über 600000 Stimmen (nur in Pennsylvania) aufgeholt, beim Rest wird sich das wohl nicht wirklich ändern. Ich schätze einnen Vorsprung von 50000 plus Stimmen, ohne das man die Briewahlstimmen, die nach dem Wahltag eingegangen sind, angefasst werden.
Georgia ist eine ganz andere Baustelle, die wird noch Tage unklar sein, bei Pennsylvania bin mir ziemlich sicher, das wir heute abend oder heute nacht einen klaren "Call" bekommen werden, dass das Ergebnis in Pennsylvania feststeht.


----------



## Andrej (6. November 2020)

Nicht dass sich der Trump um Kopf und Kragen redet, sonnst muss es noch Asyl und später die russische Staatsbürgerschaft beantragen so wie Snowden. Denn in die EU kann er nicht wegen Auslieferungsabkommen und nach CHIINA auch nicht!


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da ist der Führerschein so etwas deine Identität plus deine Sozialversicherungsnummer, das kann doch nicht wirklich wahr sein in einem modernen Staat.


In Texas reicht die Waffenbesitzkarte.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Jetzt geht es ab, die bei FOX drehen jetzt völlig durch, das alles wird noch Folgen haben.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lS3tDaXGt64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würde mich jetzt vor ein Mikrofon stellen und FOX mit Goebbels und dem Propagandaministerium vergleichen.
Mehr kann man eine Wahl, die abgegebenen Stimmen und die Demokratie und seine Institutionen als Medienanstalt nicht unterminieren und verhöhnen
Ich hoffe das hat juristische Folgen für die Verantwortlichen bis hin zu Gefängnis, wenn wir durch diese S c H eisse durch sind.
Es wird eindeutig Zeit, das wirkliche Demokraten ihre Samthandschuhe ausziehen und hard ball spielen, mit solchen Gestalten.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Was erwartest du von einem Staat, der auf Platz 45 in der "Rangliste der Pressefreiheit" liegt?


----------



## Whispercat (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es ab, die bei FOX drehen jetzt völlig durch, das alles wird noch Folgen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hachja, als Trump sich zum Sieger erklärt hat obwohl das Ding noch nicht durch war, war es okay Schnappatmung zu bekommen weil .... ähm Trump ist böse. 

Jetzt wo Fox folgendes sagt ... ;
„Unabhängig davon, was die Medien erklären, gibt es keinen neuen Präsidenten oder Präsidentengewinner, bis der Rechtsstreit beigelegt ist und der Kongress zusammentritt.“

... weil das Ding halt einfach immer noch nicht durch ist und in ein paar Staaten wahrscheinlich eh nachgezählt wird ist es auch wieder nicht Recht ? Entscheide dich doch endlich mal


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Hachja, als Trump sich zum Sieger erklärt hat obwohl das Ding noch nicht durch war, war es okay Schnappatmung zu bekommen weil .... ähm Trump ist böse.
> 
> Jetzt wo Fox folgendes sagt ... ;
> „Unabhängig davon, was die Medien erklären, gibt es keinen neuen Präsidenten oder Präsidentengewinner, bis der Rechtsstreit beigelegt ist und der Kongress zusammentritt.“
> ...


Es gibt keinen Rechtsstreit, das würde ein Lawsuit voraussetzen mit Beweisen!
Bis jetzt gibt es nur abgewiesene Lawsuits und BEHAUPTUNGEN ohne jegliche Beweise!
Du scheinst auch nicht mehr geistig in der Lage zu sein, zwischen reinen Behauptungen und so etwas wie Fakten, in Form von Beweisen und überhaupt beantragten Rechtsstreitigkeiten unterscheiden zu können.

Wer eine Telefonhotline schalten muss, um überhaupt so etwas wie "Vorfälle" zu sammeln, hat nun rein überhaupt nichts auf der Hand, ausser Behauptungen, die er vor der Schalte dieser Hotline getätigt hat.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Wenn die in Nevada sich mal etwas beeilen würden, wäre dich Sache doch endlich mal durch.
Da können die restlichen "unfertigen" Staaten dann machen was sie wollen.
Seit gestern schon stehen die bei "nur" 84% ausgezählten Stimmen 
Langes Wochenende, oder was? ^^

@Whispercat: Es ist schon ein Unterschied ob einer der Kandidaten sagt "Wir haben die Wahl gewonnen" oder ob ein TV-Sender (oder anderes Medium) seinen Journalisten einen Maulkorb verpasst...


PS:

HAHA! 
Ich schau nebenbei "Welt" und die Moderatorin führt grad ein Interview.
Frage: Wenn Trump nun abgewählt werden sollte, als was würde er dann in die Geschichte der USA eingehen, als "*demokratischer Betriebsunfall*"?

Köstlich! 


Update: Weil ich es grad auch erst im Fernsehen gehört habe: Hier muss man FOX dann doch ein wenig in Schutz nehmen. Sie waren die ersten, die Arizona an Biden vergeben haben, sehr zum Schock der "Trumps"
Lag aber hauptsächlich am dort beschäftigten "Chef-Statistiker", der neutral geblieben ist 

-> https://www.sueddeutsche.de/medien/us-wahl-fox-news-trump-biden-1.5104954


----------



## Whispercat (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Rechtsstreit, das würde ein Lawsuit voraussetzen mit Beweisen!
> Bis jetzt gibt es nur abgewiesene Lawsuits und BEHAUPTUNGEN ohne jegliche Beweise!






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1324390877276549120

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Stimmt, ist also überhaupt nicht komisch wenn die Republikaner in Philadelphia vor den Supreme Court gehen müssen um sich ihr eigentlich gegebenes Recht zu erklagen die Zählung beobachten zu dürfen und die Demokraten dann ebenfalls vor den Court gehen um gegen dieses Urteil vorzugehen. Warum tut man sowas wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat ?

oder das hier :









						Trump Supporters Question Why Absentee Ballots Were Filed For People Up to 120 Years Old
					





					summit.news
				




und
und
und

und wegen sowas laufen grade zu RECHT Klagen und nur weil du glaubst das nur weil du die Tagesschau gesehen hast ( die über sowas NICHT berichtet ! ) und deswegen denkst dass das alleine dir die Weisheit auf dem Löffel serviert hätte heisst das nicht unbedingt das dies tatsächlich der Fall ist.

Man kann durchaus darüber reden ob die bisher bestätigten Fälle von entsorgten Wahlzetteln, Stimmen von Toten usw. einen nennenswerten Impact haben ... aber es ist nunmal unbestritten das solche Fälle existieren und es sollte keine Frage von Sympathie für den jeweiligen Kandidaten sein ob man dem nachgeht oder nicht sondern eine grundsätzliche rechtsstaatliche Selbstverständlichkeit.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Du scheinst auch nicht mehr geistig in der Lage zu sein,


Da braucht wohl jemand dringend mal wieder Pause.



Don-71 schrieb:


> zwischen reinen Behauptungen und so etwas wie Fakten, in Form von Beweisen und überhaupt beantragten Rechtsstreitigkeiten unterscheiden zu können.


Dein Problem ist du bist unbestreitbar parteisch und das wurde spästestens durch deinen Auftritt in diesem Thread deutlich. Aber demokratische Wahlenergebnisse sind und sollten keine Frage von Sympathie sein sondern davon das alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht.

Es spielt gar keine Rolle ob Trump ein idiotischer Aufschneider ist, ob du ihn magst, ob meine Oma ihn mag, das ist alles absolut irrelevant. Relevant ist, das auch ein Idiot wie Trump das Recht hat die Mittel des demokratischen Rechtsstaats auszuschöpfen wenn er das Gefühl hat das er betrogen wurde.


----------



## Andrej (6. November 2020)

Wenn ich mich nicht teusche gibt es doch eine Nachzählung, wenn der Unterschied zwischen den Kandidaten weniger als 0,5% beträgt bei den Stimmen?
Kann man dann wirklich sagen, dass jemand schon gewählt ist, solange es keine Nachzählung gab?
Bei den letzten Wahlen, gab es nur in Michigan so einen kleinen Unterschie, aber diese Staat war ja nicht mehr Wahlentscheidend, da Clinton doch deutlich verlohren hat.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Es spielt gar keine Rolle ob Trump ein idiotischer Aufschneider ist, ob du ihn magst, ob meine Oma ihn mag, das ist alles absolut irrelevant. Relevant ist, das auch ein Idiot wie Trump das Recht hat die Mittel des demokratischen Rechtsstaats auszuschöpfen *wenn er das Gefühl hat das er betrogen wurde*.



Ja klar, vor Gericht zählen jetzt neuerdings subjektive Gefühle!
Wenn er Beweise hat für einen Betrug hat, wo sind die Lawsuits dafür und die Beweise dazu?
Die gleiche Frage stelle ich dir? Wo sind die von dir behaupteten Rechtsstreitigkeiten und Beweise dazu? Wo?
Warum wird eine Telefonhotline geschaltet, auf der Suche nach "Vorfällen", Stunden nachdem Trump von Betrug erzählt hat, der stattgefunden hat nach seinen Aussagen. Wenn etwas stattgefunden hat, habe ich doch dafür Beweise, wenn nicht, schreie ich nur Behauptungen ohne jegliche Beweise.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Da braucht wohl jemand dringend mal wieder Pause.


Meinst du, ich kann immerhin noch unterscheiden, was Behauptungen sind, und was Rechsstreitigkeiten mit Beweisen sind, vor allen dingen, wenn diese Lawsuits, Tage (Wisconsin und Michigan) und 12 Stunden nach den Behauptungen zu (Pennsylvania, Arizona, Nevada, Georgia) nicht vorliegen, sondern nur Behauptungen im Raum stehen!

PS: Der Report an die Mods steht dir doch frei!


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> wenn der Unterschied zwischen den Kandidaten weniger als 0,5% beträgt bei den Stimmen?


Nicht in allen Bundesstaaten, die kochen ja quasi alle ihr eigenes Süppchen beim Wahlrecht.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht teusche gibt es doch eine Nachzählung, wenn der Unterschied zwischen den Kandidaten weniger als 0,5% beträgt bei den Stimmen?
> Kann man dann wirklich sagen, dass jemand schon gewählt ist, solange es keine Nachzählung gab?
> Bei den letzten Wahlen, gab es nur in Michigan so einen kleinen Unterschie, aber diese Staat war ja nicht mehr Wahlentscheidend, da Clinton doch deutlich verlohren hat.



Die gezeigten Zahlen, werden von den einzelnen Staaten ja offiziell reportet, somit sind die so etwas wie ein amtliches Ergebnis. Natürlich kann und muss teilweise nochmal komplett in einzelnen Staaten (Wisconsin, Georgia, Pennsylvania etc.) gezählt werden, so lange gelten aber die amtlich übermittelteten Zahlen und die Calls dazu. 
Kann man gut mit unserem vorläufigen amtlichen Endergebnis vergleichen.


----------



## seahawk (6. November 2020)

Wäre die Wahl in Russland so gelaufen, hätte die EU mal wieder über Putin geweint.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Wäre die Wahl in Russland so gelaufen, hätte die EU mal wieder über Putin geweint.


Seit wann hat Putin einen Gegenkandidaten?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2020)

Vom Oval Office auf die Anklagebank?
					

Mit dem Verlust seines Platzes im Weißen Haus würde Trump auch seine Immunität verlieren. Ihn erwarten Dutzende Klagen. Dabei geht es um Betrug, Steuerhinterziehung, Geldwäsche und sexuellen Missbrauch.




					www.n-tv.de
				




mal gucken was passiert wenn er seine Immunität verliert


----------



## seahawk (6. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Putin einen Gegenkandidaten?


Er hat sogar 7 gehabt.


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Er hat sogar 7 gehabt.


7, bei denen es knapp war für Putin?


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Er hat sogar 7 gehabt.


Wieviele leben davon noch?


----------



## Threshold (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wieviele leben davon noch?


Vermutlich die, die bei der Wahl für Putin gestimmt haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es ab, die bei FOX drehen jetzt völlig durch, das alles wird noch Folgen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						Was ist bloß mit Fox News los?
					

Hofberichterstattung für Trump wurde Fox News lange vorgeworfen. Doch gestern verkündet der Sender überraschend Biden als Sieger in Arizona. Trump ruft daraufhin stinksauer Fox-Chef Murdoch an. Das Verhältnis der beiden ist schon länger abgekühlt.




					www.n-tv.de
				




Darüber hinaus. Juristische Folgen bis hin zum Gefängnis? Weil sie Biden nicht president elect werden nennen? Was soll da der Stratatbestand sein?

Darüber hinaus, die Journalisten bei Fox News machen eigentlich immer - wenn auch konservativ gefärbt - Nachrichten, während die rechten Einheizer (Hannity, Carlson, Ingraham) Meinungsendungen machen.

Das kann man nicht unterbinden, insbesondere nicht beim der amerikanische Redefreiheit, die viel umfassender ist, als unsere Meinungsfreiheit. 

Und bezüglich Tucker Carlson im speziellen:









						Judge tosses suit over Trump affair story after Fox News argues no "reasonable viewer" takes Tucker Carlson seriously
					

Judge rules that Karen McDougal failed to prove Tucker Carlson was accusing her of an actual crime by calling her payout "extortion."




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Die haben mit der Behauptung ernsthaft vor Gericht gewonnen. ALso werden sie das immer als Präzedenzfall aufführen.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus. Juristische Folgen bis hin zum Gefängnis? Weil sie Biden nicht president elect werden nennen? Was soll da der Stratatbestand sein?


Ich habe vom amerikanischen Rechtssystem mit seinen Fällen, nur rudimentär Ahnung, aber nach deutschem Recht würde mir Volksverhetzung einfallen.
Es gibt bis jetzt weder einen Rechtsstreit, noch Beweise, insoweit untergräbt man vorsätzlich eine demokratische Wahl und die demokratischen Institutionen der USA, wenn es einen Call für Biden gibt, noch offiziell (Staaten) reporteten Zahlen und das nicht anerkennt, sondern ohne irgendeinen Beweis, die legitime Wahl und den neuen Präsidenten vorsätzlich delegiminiert


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe vom amerikanischen Rechtssystem mit seinen Fällen, nur rudimentär Ahnung, aber nach deutschem Recht würde mir Volksverhetzung einfallen.
> Es gibt bis jetzt weder einen Rechtsstreit, noch Beweise, insoweit untergräbt man vorsätzlich eine demokratische Wahl und die demokratischen Institutionen der USA, wenn es einen Call für Biden gibt, noch offiziell (Staaten) reporteten Zahlen und das nicht anerkennt, sondern ohne irgendeinen Beweis, die legitime Wahl und den neuen Präsidenten vorsätzlich delegiminiert



Ich glaube, auch in Deutschland würdest du damit durchkommen.  









						Höcke und die angeblichen Manipulationen
					

AfD-Spitzenkandidat Höcke behauptet, es habe Manipulationen bei Wahlen gegeben. Als Beispiel nennt er die Landtagswahl in Brandenburg. Belege dafür liefert er nicht. Von Patrick Gensing.




					www.tagesschau.de
				












						faktenfinder
					

faktenfinder




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Soweit ich weiß, wurde für die Aussage nie jemand juristisch belangt.

Und bevor du das alles wiederholst, was du schon geschrieben hast. Ich weiß, dass es in Amerika bisher keine Wahlfälschung gibt und Biden ganz legal gewählt wird. Nur so um irgendwelche falschen Anschuldigen vorzubeugen.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Wenn dann wäre es "Verleumdung" oder "üble Nachrede".
Volksverhetzung ist übertrieben ^^

PS: Das gibts auch noch: _"Verunglimpfung des Staates und seiner Symbole"_


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann hat Putin einen Gegenkandidaten?


Wenn es welche gibt, dann räumt er sie aus dem Weg.

Topic: Neuauszählung in Georgia wahrscheinlich

Weil die Stimmen angeblich zu knapp sind.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und bevor du das alles wiederholst, was du schon geschrieben hast. Ich weiß, dass es in Amerika bisher keine Wahlfälschung gibt und Biden ganz legal gewählt wird. Nur so um irgendwelche falschen Anschuldigen vorzubeugen.


Habe ich dir auch nicht unterstellt oder wollte dir unterstellen.
Für mich ist es ein riesen Unterschied, ob ein einzelner Politiker oder Jemand wie z.B. Bannon solche Dinge sagen, twittern usw oder eine Medienanstalt.
Einen vom Arbeitgeber erlassenen Maulkorb, an seine Mitarbeiter, diese in ihrer "Meinungsfreiheit" einzuschränken und dazu noch eine Medienanstalt zu sein, die Millionen Leute erreicht, ist was anderes als die Meinungen von einzelnen Personen. Man müsste mal in die einzelnen Landesgesetze in Deutschland schauen, was da zu Medienanstalten so drinne steht.


----------



## chill_eule (6. November 2020)

Wieso angeblich? Prozentual liegen beide quasi gleich auf, da schreibt das Wahlrecht in Georgia eine Neuzählung vor (afaik bei unter 0,5% Differenz)


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wieso angeblich? Prozentual liegen beide quasi gleich auf, da schreibt das Wahlrecht in Georgia eine Neuzählung vor (afaik bei unter 0,5% Differenz)


"Angeblich" weil ich die Zahlen nicht überprüfen kann und das Wahlrecht da nicht kenne.  

Ich hoffe mal das es sich beim zweiten Durchlauf  zugunsten Biden entwickelt.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2020)

Bewaffnete Trump-Anhänger: Wahlhelfer bangen um ihre Sicherheit
					

"Meine Mutter macht sich große Sorgen": Bei der Stimmauszählung in den USA ist die Lage angespannt. Mancherorts demonstrieren Trump-Anhänger direkt vor den Gebäuden – mit Gewehren.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Albatros1 (6. November 2020)

Gedankenspiel.
Sollte Trump noch gewinnen, wie wollte er weiter Präsident bleiben wenn selbst Republikaner und Freunde von ihm abrücken? Man verläßt das sinkende Schiff und eine Rückkehr ist schwierig. Was er sich zum Schluß geleistet hat bleibt bestehen. Der Mann ist verbrannt, selbst wenn er bleiben könnte.
Gespannt bin ich auf die Wählerstimmen die völlig anders liegen als die Zahlen der Wahlmänner. Das Wahlsystem ist eben total veraltet und ungerecht. Man kann auch undemokratisch dazu sagen.
Kritisch ist noch die Zeit nach der Wahl Biden's mit der ich rechne nach den aktuellen Zahlen. Rechtslastige und Rassisten sind im Gegensatz zu Demokraten stark bewaffnet. Und wohl auch eher bereit Gewalt einzusetzen.
Wie sie reagieren wird wohl auch von Trump's Restzeit beeinflußt.
Einen halbwegs anständigen Rückzug hat er sich verbaut, die rechten Gemüter könnte er noch beruhigen in der kommenden Zeit bis zur Amtsübergabe.
Vielleicht ist diese Erwartung schon zu hoch gesteckt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2020)

Unser Wahlsystem hat solche Fehler, in kleinerem Ausmaß aber auch und grade die CDU ist überhaupt nicht daran interessiert es zu ändern.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Gedankenspiel.
> Sollte Trump noch gewinnen, wie wollte er weiter Präsident bleiben wenn selbst Republikaner und Freunde von ihm abrücken? Man verläßt das sinkende Schiff und eine Rückkehr ist schwierig. Was er sich zum Schluß geleistet hat bleibt bestehen. Der Mann ist verbrannt, selbst wenn er bleiben könnte.
> Gespannt bin ich auf die Wählerstimmen die völlig anders liegen als die Zahlen der Wahlmänner. Das Wahlsystem ist eben total veraltet und ungerecht. Man kann auch undemokratisch dazu sagen.
> Kritisch ist noch die Zeit nach der Wahl Biden's mit der ich rechne nach den aktuellen Zahlen. Rechtslastige und Rassisten sind im Gegensatz zu Demokraten stark bewaffnet. Und wohl auch eher bereit Gewalt einzusetzen.
> ...



Ich denke, eine Wiederwahl (gewinnen) ist absolut ausgeschlossen und was den Tag so angenehm macht und auch die Zukunft, ist die Anzahl der blauen Staaten und die womöglichen/wahrscheinlichen 306 Wahlmännerstimmen im electoral college.
Es spricht einiges dafür das Arizona hält (Blau) und Georgia ist zwar in der Luft, aber noch allem was auf CNN berichtet wird, mit 2000-2500 Stimmen, wenn alles ausgezählt ist. Dazu kommen dann noch die Soldaten Ballots (niemand weiss wie viele) und eine Neuauszählung. Erstmal muss Trump irgendwo die 2500 Stimmen finden und auch Soldaten wählen öfter in der Mehrzahl blau.
Nevada ist meiner Ansicht nach durch und Pennsylvania auch, nach den Berichten wo die restlichen Stimmen ausgezählt werden.

So und 306 Wahlmännerstimmen sind halt was anderes als 270, um diese anfechten zu können mit *Erfolg.*
Die Trumpkampagne muss ja in 6 Staaten plus klagen, Wisc, Michigan, Pensyl, Georgia, Arizona, Nevada und dann da noch irgendwo Erfolg haben (mit welchen Beweisen)?
Ich halte das für ausgeschlossen, deshalb gibt es auch die Auflösungserscheinungen im White House.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Unser Wahlsystem hat solche Fehler, in kleinerem Ausmaß aber auch und grade die CDU ist überhaupt nicht daran interessiert es zu ändern.


Die CDU hat nicht unbedingt Interesse daran, die direkt gewählten Mandate (Wahlkreise) irgendwie aufzuweichen, was mehr als verständlich ist, da sie nunmal Volkspartei ist. Mir gefallen jedenfalls weniger Parteien im Bundestag als mehr und direkt gewählte  Wahlkreisvertreter im Bundestag haben ihre absolute Berechtigung, kleine Parteien hin, kleine Parteien her.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Gespannt bin ich auf die Wählerstimmen die völlig anders liegen als die Zahlen der Wahlmänner. Das Wahlsystem ist eben total veraltet und ungerecht. Man kann auch undemokratisch dazu sagen.


Das Wahlsystem in den USA gehört reformiert.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Kritisch ist noch die Zeit nach der Wahl Biden's mit der ich rechne nach den aktuellen Zahlen. Rechtslastige und Rassisten sind im Gegensatz zu Demokraten stark bewaffnet. Und wohl auch eher bereit Gewalt einzusetzen.
> Wie sie reagieren wird wohl auch von Trump's Restzeit beeinflußt.
> Einen halbwegs anständigen Rückzug hat er sich verbaut, die rechten Gemüter könnte er noch beruhigen in der kommenden Zeit bis zur Amtsübergabe.
> Vielleicht ist diese Erwartung schon zu hoch gesteckt.


Ich hoffe auch das es noch ein halbwegs geordneter Rückzug wird und nicht eskaliert.

Die Demokraten werden es aber zukünftig so oder so sehr schwer haben. Trump hat wärend seiner Amtszeit  200 Richter ernannt. Dann ein gespaltenes Land und noch Corona.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die CDU hat nicht unbedingt Interesse daran, die direkt gewählten Mandate (Wahlkreise) irgendwie aufzuweichen, was mehr als verständlich ist, da sie nunmal Volkspartei ist. Mir gefallen jedenfalls weniger Parteien im Bundestag als mehr und dirkt gewählte Wahlkreisvertreter im Bundestag haben ihre absolute Berechtigung, kleine Parteien hin, kleine Parteien her.


Das ganze System bläst das Parlament unnötig auf und die CDU tut am wenigsten dagegen weil ihr die aktuelle Situation nützt. Man stellt also Parteiinteressen über die Interessen Deutschlands und das in einem so wichtigen Fall.
Schweinepriester.


----------



## Albatros1 (6. November 2020)

Sicher sollte man hier eine Reform wagen. Jedoch werden in Deutschland in Gegensatz zu USA auch Unterlegene berücksichtigt in Relation zum Stimmanteil. Dazu die Direktgewählten. Vielleicht nicht das gerechteste System, aber ein guter Kompromis. Allen gerecht werden ist u. U. gar nicht möglich.
Ein Problem ist die zu hohe Zahl der Abgeordneten mit zugehörigen Kosten. Das läßt sich aber lösen ohne die Verteilung von Direktmandaten und Stimmanteilen anzutasten. Zur Not mit einer Verringerung der Wahlkreise.
Aber insgesamt kann man mit unserer Lösung zufrieden sein. Es kann immer nur ein Kompromis sein, es kommt nur darauf an inwieweit man sich dem Ideal nähern kann und will.
Beim Wahlsystem ist es allerdings ein Klagen auf hohem Niveau im Gegensatz zu USA.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2020)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Zur Not mit einer Verringerung der Wahlkreise.


Ja dann macht die Union aber Mimimimi

Parteiinteressen über die Interessen Deutschlands zu stellen ist in jeder Hinsicht inakzeptabel.


----------



## Don-71 (6. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ganze System bläst das Parlament unnötig auf und die CDU tut am wenigsten dagegen weil ihr die aktuelle Situation nützt. Man *stellt also Parteiinteressen über die Interessen Deutschlands und das in einem so wichtigen Fall*.


Das ist deine Meinung mein Lieber, aber es gibt da durchaus objektive Argumente.
Ich habe z.B. mal kurz bei einem direkt gewählten Bundestagsabgeordneten im Wahlkreisbüro gearbeitet (lange her), aber für die Menschen vor Ort war und ist das ein wichtiger Ansprechpartner vor Ort.
Das kann man auch nicht so einfach ändern durch die Listenplätze der Parteien, auch wenn die erstmal auf Landesebene vergeben werden, haben wir in Deutschland nunmal wesentlich mehr Flächenstaaten als Stadtstaaten.
Und einem Wähler z.B. im Kreis Herne nutzt der Typ aus Köln auf einem Listenplatz als Ansprechpartner gleich 0.
Natürlich gebe ich hier offen zu, dass die CDU als Partei da auch nicht gernne Vorteile aus der Hand gibt, aber deine Meinung ist mir zu parteiisch, da du wichtige Gesichtspunkte aussen vor lässt.


----------



## Sparanus (6. November 2020)

Man könnte sogar allgemein fragen ob Direktmandate das sinnvolle Instrument sind, das führt gerne mal zu gewissen Abmachungen 
Ich kann nur von der CDU sprechen, aber das war sehr viel Vetternwirtschaft was ich da erlebt habe, gepaart mit unsauberen Aktionen gegen andere Parteien ging mir echt gegen den Strich.

Wahrscheinlich ist das politischer Alltag und die Union nicht schlimmer als andere, aber mir taugte das nicht mehr.


----------



## RyzA (6. November 2020)

Der Bundestag ist definitiv zu aufgebläht und dagegen muß was getan werden.


----------



## Albatros1 (6. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja dann macht die Union aber Mimimimi
> 
> Parteiinteressen über die Interessen Deutschlands zu stellen ist in jeder Hinsicht inakzeptabel.


Es wird wohl immer jemanden geben dem etwas nicht passt. Dadurch dauert manches sehr lange bis zur Umsetzung.
Leider ist nicht mehr so präsent, daß Abgeordnete unsere Angestellten sind die für UNS arbeiten sollen, nicht in erster Linie für ihre eigene Karriere oder Partei. Schon gar nicht für Lobbygruppen.
Insofern ist bei uns auch einiges zu tun.


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2020)

Er kämpft immer noch...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tdi-fan (7. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Bundestag ist definitiv zu aufgebläht und dagegen muß was getan werden.



Bei allem Respekt, ihr kritisiert nur oberflächlich, ohne irgendeine Begründung. Genau wie @Sparanus, es wird verlangt, dass die regierende Partei was ändert, aber was denn genau?

Man muss halt auch mal konkret werden. Wenn alle Veränderung wollen, aber keiner sagt wohin und wie, wer soll damit bitte was anfangen^^


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, ihr kritisiert nur oberflächlich, ohne irgendeine Begründung. Genau wie @Sparanus, es wird verlangt, dass die regierende Partei was ändert, aber was denn genau?
> 
> Man muss halt auch mal konkret werden. Wenn alle Veränderung wollen, aber keiner sagt wohin und wie, wer soll damit bitte was anfangen^^


Das hatte ich doch geschrieben. Außerdem wurden hier im Laufe der Diskussion mehrere Argumente genannt.
U.a. die Kosten für den Steuerzahler.
Es hat auch früher nicht soviele Bundestagsabgeordnete gegeben wie heute.
Das ist eine Entwicklung die den Politikern ja anscheinend selber nicht passt.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, ihr kritisiert nur oberflächlich, ohne irgendeine Begründung. Genau wie @Sparanus, es wird verlangt, dass die regierende Partei was ändert, aber was denn genau?


Na ja, es werden immer mehr Abgeordnete, was schlicht am Wahlsystem mit Überhang und Ausgleichsmandate liegt.
Wenn man also den Bundestag verkleinern will, muss man da ansetzen. Dass keine Partei auf direkt gewählte Politiker verzichten will, ist klar. Das betrifft natürlich im Großen und Ganzen die Volksparteien, da die in der Regel die Direktmandate bekommen.
Ich hab keine Ahnung. wie man das ändern kann. Klar, man könnte weniger Direktmandate verteilen aber dann ist das ganze letztendlich nur verschoben.  
Oder man ändert alles und verzichtet auf Direktmandate und geht nur nach Parteiliste und Prozente.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das hatte ich doch geschrieben. Außerdem wurden hier im Laufe der Diskussion mehrere Argumente genannt.
> U.a. die Kosten für den Steuerzahler.
> Es hat auch früher nicht soviele Bundestagsabgeordnete gegeben wie heute.
> Das ist eine Entwicklung die den Politikern ja anscheinend selber nicht passt.


Nö,
es geht darum,
das immer neue Abgeordnete nachkommen,
und sich die Taschen füllen wollen,
und die Alten wollen nicht abtreten.

Eine Mitgliedschaft im Bundestag,
dann hast du ausgesorgt ....


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Eine Mitgliedschaft im Bundestag,
> dann hast du ausgesorgt ....


Dazu muss man aber nicht sein ganze Leben dort verbringen. Es reicht in aller Regel eine Legislaturperiode.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Corona scheint man in den USA immer noch nicht für ernst zu nehmen: Erneut Corona-Ausbruch im Weißen Haus


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2020)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> Bei allem Respekt, ihr kritisiert nur oberflächlich, ohne irgendeine Begründung. Genau wie @Sparanus, es wird verlangt, dass die regierende Partei was ändert, aber was denn genau?
> 
> Man muss halt auch mal konkret werden. Wenn alle Veränderung wollen, aber keiner sagt wohin und wie, wer soll damit bitte was anfangen^^



Zum Beispiel sowas hier. 
	

	







						Deutscher Bundestag - Abgesetzt: Oppositionsvorstoß zur Verkleinerung des Bundestages
					

Von der Tagesordnung am Freitag, 3. Juli 2020, abgesetzt hat der Bundestag die Abstimmung über den gemeinsamen Gesetzentwurf der Oppositionsfraktionen FDP, Die Linke und Bündnis 90/Die...




					www.bundestag.de
				




Das wurde aber von der CDU nicht gewollt.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber nicht sein ganze Leben dort verbringen. Es reicht in aller Regel eine Legislaturperiode.


Das habe ich doch gesagt.

Einmal drinne, und gut ist es.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die Landestage ...

dann gibt es auch noch die Staatssekrätere ...

Pensionen auf Lebenszeit,
herrlich,
ich wünschte,
ich wäre auch in solch einer Situation.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Pensionen auf Lebenszeit,
> herrlich,
> ich wünschte,
> ich wäre auch in solch einer Situation.


Dann engagiere dich schon mal in deinem Wahlkreis.


----------



## Adi1 (7. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann engagiere dich schon mal in deinem Wahlkreis.


Vergiss es,
ich bin ein ehrberer Bürger.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das habe ich doch gesagt.
> 
> Einmal drinne, und gut ist es.
> Das gleiche gilt auch für die Landestage ...
> ...


So etwas zu schreiben zeugt einfach nur von Unwissen, blanker Polemik und Fake News!
Jeder dieser Abgeordneten muss entweder alle 4 Jahre direkt wiedergewählt werden, sprich er wird immer wieder direkt *in einem Wahlkreis direkt gewählt* (z.B. Schäuble in seinem Wahlkreis) oder er muss alle 4 Jahre einen sicheren Listenplatz (Wahl durch die Parteimitglieder) erobern.


> Pensionen auf Lebenszeit,


Klare Fake News!




__





						Deutscher Bundestag - Altersentschädigung
					

Die Altersentschädigung ist Bestandteil der Entschädigung, die den Abgeordneten nach dem Grundgesetz zusteht. Sie soll die Unabhängigkeit der Parlamentarier sichern. Das Bundesverfassungsger...




					www.bundestag.de


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Das letzte Gefecht der Trump-Propagandisten



> Der Lieblingssender Donald Trumps, bisher für den Vertrieb der präsidialen Realityshow zuständig, wird nun von der Realität überrollt. Seit Jahren hilft Fox News, die Trump-Basis mit seinen Tiraden einzupeitschen. Doch jetzt scheint die Seifenoper abgesetzt, nach nur einer – allerdings sehr langen – Staffel. Was tun?


Tja, ein Teil seiner Proganda-Maschinerie hat sich damit scheinbar verabschiedet.


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Pensionen auf Lebenszeit,
> herrlich,
> ich wünschte,
> ich wäre auch in solch einer Situation.


2,5% des monatlichen Salärs pro Jahr Mitgliedschaft im Parlament ab dem 65. Lebensjahr. Ja, man erwirbt dieses Recht auf Lebenszeit, aber eben erst ab dem regülären Renteneintritts- bzw. Pensionsalters. Beachtlich ist, dass das nach einer Legislaturperiode immerhin gut 1.000 - wen auch zu versteuernde - Euro sind. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie das mit anderen Bezügen ggf noch verrechnet wird.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das letzte Gefecht der Trump-Propagandisten
> 
> 
> Tja, ein Teil seiner Proganda-Maschinerie hat sich damit scheinbar verabschiedet.





> Erst warf Sean Hannity, inoffizieller Trump-Berater und Herr der quotenstärksten Fox-Show, dem Demokraten Joe Biden Wahlbetrug  vor und behauptete, *mysteriöse Software "in bis zu 30 Bundesstaaten" habe Trump-Stimmen in Biden-Stimmen umgewandelt.*



Rofl, lol,

ich bin gespannt, wann von der entsprechenden Klientel in diesem Thread das aufgebracht wird, natürlich ohne Belege, und so etwas eignet sich natürlich super, die nächste VT durchs Dorf zu treiben, so etwas muss man ja nur Behaupten.
Das ist echt der Hammer, eigentlich müsset man den "Jungen", mitten in der Sendung, abholen lassen, zur Zwangseinweisung.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Ich warte tatsächlich immernoch auf Guido Cantz, das kann doch alles eigentlich nicht wahr sein


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Euro sind. Wobei ich nicht weiß wie das mit anderen Bezügen ggf noch verrechnet wird.


Ganz normal wird das auf deine sonstigen Einkommen, hier wohl Rentenbezüge draufgerechnet, das Eintrittsalter ist jetzt ab 68 Jahren. (vollendete 67. Jahr), wie bei fast allen anderen auch.
Als Beispiel. 
Rente + zus. Versicherungen + Alterentschädigung + sonst. Einnahmen = Ergebnis und eventuell Steuerpflichtig.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

> Joe Biden ist im Schlüsselstaat Pennsylvania in Führung gegangen. Verliert Trump diesen Staat, kann er die Wahl nicht mehr gewinnen.
> Auch im Bundesstaat Georgia liegt Biden vorn. Republikanische Politiker in dem bislang roten Südstaat betonen, dass die Auszählung ordnungsgemäß verlaufe.
> US-Präsident Trump hat seinen demokratischen Konkurrenten davor gewarnt, den Wahlsieg für sich zu beanspruchen.
> Biden stimmt die Amerikanerinnen und Amerikaner unterdessen bei einem Auftritt in Delaware auf den politischen Wandel ein.


Quelle: Biden: "Wir sind vielleicht Gegner, aber wir sind keine Feinde"

Bald ist wohl die Wahl entschieden.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Pensionen auf Lebenszeit,
> herrlich,
> ich wünschte,
> ich wäre auch in solch einer Situation.


Ich werfe keinen Politiker vor, dass er in der Politik ist weil der Staat das große Geld zahlt.
Das große Geld bekommt man eher später von einem Unternehmen.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Der Beamtenstatus hat dennoch seine Vorteile.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Trump erinnert mich mittlerweile an den klassischen Hollywood Action-Helden...

Mit 20 Stich/Schnitt/Schuss-Wunden im Körper, am Ende seiner Kräfte, tagelang ohne Essen/Trinken/Schlaf, nur noch 5 Patronen im Gurt, von allen Verbündeten im Stich gelassen, bäumt er sich ein letztes Mal auf um seinen Nemesis zu besiegen!! 

Und verliert am Ende diesmal trotzdem


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Nur das er kein Held ist. Nicht mal ein Anti-Held.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Ja, traurigerweise erinnert er immer mehr an einen Hofnarren


----------



## Mahoy (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ja, traurigerweise erinnert er immer mehr an einen Hofnarren


Nur dass die Verdrehungen von Hofnarr Donnie nicht so witzig sind wie bei "Der Wein mit der Pille ist im Kelch mit dem Elch. Der Becher mit dem Fächer hat den Wein gut und rein.", sondern darauf ausgelegt, das Klima in den USA weiter zu vergiften.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Der Beamtenstatus hat dennoch seine Vorteile.


Ja nur Parlamentarier sind keine Beamten.

Btw
Fox News macht grad Spaß, ich hoffe BILD zieht sowas auch mal ab haha


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ich hoffe BILD zieht sowas auch mal ab


Das macht Herr Reichelt nur, wenn es noch mehr Leser generiert.
Ansonsten ist der leider ein Opportunist in Reinform 
Und ein ********* dazu, aber das gehört nicht hier her ^^

@Mahoy:
Des Hofnarren einzige Aufgabe ist ja, dem König zu gefallen und diesen (und seine entourage) zu unterhalten.
Der _König_ wäre vergleichbar mit dem Volk, bzw. mit Trumps Wählern.
Wenn der Hofnarr seinen Job nicht richtig macht wird er eingekerkert oder schlimmeres


----------



## Tekkla (7. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja nur Parlamentarier sind keine Beamten.


Du wirst dadurch nicht zum Beamten, aaaaaber.... https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...des-deutschen-bundestages-nach-berufsgruppen/


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Du wirst dadurch nicht zum Beamten, aaaaaber.... https://de.statista.com/statistik/d...des-deutschen-bundestages-nach-berufsgruppen/


Und deswegen wird sich beim Beamtenstatus auch nichts ändern, egal ob um Pensionen oder Zulagen geht.


----------



## geisi2 (7. November 2020)

Sidney Powell: Trump has to fight for election integrity
					

Tom Fitton and Sidney Powell on election




					video.foxbusiness.com
				



Mal sehen ob es wirklich belastbare Dokumente gibt...Schiff lässt grüßen. 
Aber wahrscheinlich nur eine ähnliche Verschwörungstheorie wie um die Wahl 2016
Muss aber mMn genauso untersucht werden wie die angebliche "Russenbeeinflussung".   
Wenn es sich am Ende als falsch herausstellt um so besser, denn wenn auch nur ansatzweise stimmt was so im Raum steht wäre das zumindest solange ich mich zurückerinnern kann der größte Politskandal überhaupt.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Zum Thema "Russen" kann man beruhigt sein:









						"Ach Kacke!": Putin hat völlig vergessen, US-Wahlen zu manipulieren
					

Wie kann man nur so schusselig sein! Zu seinem Entsetzen hat Wladimir Putin soeben festgestellt, dass er ganz vergessen hat, die Präsidentschaftswahl




					www.der-postillon.com
				






PS: Wer oder was ist "Schiff"


----------



## Tengri86 (7. November 2020)

Trump twittert heute wieder hart


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Mist, wusste doch, dass ich was vergessen habe ^^

Gestern den Tipp von Dieter Nuhr im Fernsehen bekommen 

Und direkt schon geil  inklusive Notiz von Twitter selbst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Plus 4 tweets hintereinander, die einfach mal ausgeblendet werden 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## geisi2 (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KKWLIdMv9s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ganz interessant zum Thema Briefwahl und theoretisch möglichem Wahlbetrug.

Zitat: 



__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1324508032730984449

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"Thousands of individuals have been identified who appear to have violated the law by casting ballots after they moved from NV."
Das sollte sich ja dann leicht beweisen lassen falls die Personen wirklich identifiziert worden sind.
Oder sollte aus irgendwelchen Gründen gar keine Untersuchung stattfinden?


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Wahnsinn 

3062 Verdachtsfälle, während Biden mit ~4.000.000 Stimmen führt 

Prozentrechnung anyone?


----------



## Tengri86 (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mist, wusste doch, dass ich was vergessen habe ^^
> 
> Gestern den Tipp von Dieter Nuhr im Fernsehen bekommen
> 
> ...




Seine Söhne sind auch am Posten


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Die sind ja noch schlimmer, als er selbst.

"totaler Krieg"?
"bis zum Tod"?


----------



## pedi (7. November 2020)

laut ZDF ist Biden der neue Präsident.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Ich sehe auch grad auf "Welt" die "Eilmeldung"...
Mal schauen ob das alles so richtig ist (endlich mal)


----------



## geisi2 (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wahnsinn
> 
> 3062 Verdachtsfälle, während Biden mit ~4.000.000 Stimmen führt
> 
> Prozentrechnung anyone?


Es ging um Nevada...ach sorry ich sehe gerade es wurde mit NV abgekürzt. 
Jetzt geh nochmal rechnen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

So der Drops ist gelutscht!

CNN, NBC and New York Times rufen Biden zum Elected President aus, weil Pennsylvania an Biden geht.


----------



## geisi2 (7. November 2020)

Lol zu denken der Drops ist deswegen gelutscht weil CNN, NBC and New York Times Biden ausrufen ist schon herrlich naiv. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Drops bei weitem noch nicht gelutscht ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6oIfeq1E0LU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sah das oft bei den twitter Antworten an Trump


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Es ging um Nevada...ach sorry ich sehe gerade es wurde mit NV abgekürzt.
> Jetzt geh nochmal rechnen.


Erstmal müssen die Fälle nachgewiesen werden und 3000 Fälle machen bei einem Vorsprung von über 22000 Stimmen nicht wirklich den Kohl fett, vor allen dingen wenn die noch ausstehenden Stimmen zum absoluten Großteil aus Clark County (Las Vegas) kommen, die Demokraten Hochburg.

Meinetwegen können sie auch jeden einzelnen Staat nochmal auszählen, die absolute Regel bei Nachzählungen in normalen Staaten (auch bei uns), sind das sich ein paar Dutzend Stimmen ändern können, meinetwegen bei sehr großen Staaten auch mal 100-200, aber tausende von Stimmen hat es nie gegeben. Deshalb ist diese ganze Getöse auch so idiotisch, als ob 3000 unnachgewiesene Fälle in Nevada oder 1000 Fälle falscher Marker in Arizona oder die landesweit 10000 Stimmen in Pennsylvania, die erst nach Dienstag eingegangen sind, irgend etwas verändern werden!
Auch Georgia wird m.A. nach sehr sehr sicher (100%) Blau bleiben.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Danke @geisi2, im aktuellen Kontext kann ich schon noch zwischen _NV_ und _NV_ unterscheiden, keine Sorge.

Auch nur auf Nevada bezogen ist das Verhältnis von reinen Verdachtsfällen zu den gesamten Stimmen extrem klein...


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. November 2020)

Die Sache ist durch. Selbst Fox News hat es jetzt gecalled.

Hoffentlich stellt Trump bis zum 20 Januar nicht zuviel Müll an und Biden schafft es irgendwie - was ich aber leider nicht glaube - das Land wieder zu einen.

PS: Und scheinbar ist das Memo nicht umgesetzt worden, auf ihre Website steht:

Joe Biden elected president.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Geht (gleich) los, Trumps Anwälte live vor der Presse

(kommt jetzt endlich Herr Cantz? )


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Lol zu denken der Drops ist deswegen gelutscht weil CNN, NBC and New York Times Biden ausrufen ist schon herrlich naiv. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Drops bei weitem noch nicht gelutscht ist.


Dann soll doch mal die Trump Kampagne ihre großartigen Beweise endlich vor ein Gericht bringen, sie reden seit Tagen darüber und absolut nichts passiert, bis jetzt lachen sich die Richter in den verschiedenen Bundesstaaten eher ziemlich Schlapp über die eingereichten und sofort abgelehnten Anträge.

Du hast das nette Video von Fox gepostet, mit dieser Tante die die große Verschwörung wittert und das alles genau weiß und auch ansonsten ausschließlich nur Hoax sagen kann.
1. Ich frage mich warum die als Michael Flynns Anwältin nicht schon längst für die Trump Kampagne vor Gericht zieht, mit ihren überwältigten Beweisen.
2. Frage ich mich, wenn man hunderttausend oder millionen Stimmen verschoben hat, warum man da so blöd als Demokraten war und nicht auch gleich dafür gesorgt hat, das der Senat auch "fällt". Und warum mind 8 Repräsentantenhaus  Kandidaten der Demokraten an die GOP gefallen sind.
Alles höchst merkwürdig und irgendwie sind die Demokraten auch höchst dumm dazu....


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Rofl... ich hab Rudy Giuliani (als ehemaliger Bürgermeister von New York City) bisher immer für einen erwachsenen, integeren Mann gehalten, aber was der da ab lässt ist ja an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.

Kindergarten...

Die zwei Typen, die sogenannten Wahlbeobachter, nach ihm sind ja noch viel krasser/dümmer  

"Ich durfte nicht mit meiner Kamera die Wahlzettel anschauen" OH, Wunder bei einer geheimen Wahl!
"Es kam ein _merkwürdiger Kugelschreiber_ zum Einsatz" Einfach ohne Worte.

Ich kann gar nicht so viel  wie ich möchte, hier

Oh, noch eine Frau dazu
 *Spannung*


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Lol zu denken der Drops ist deswegen gelutscht weil CNN, NBC and New York Times Biden ausrufen ist schon herrlich naiv. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Drops bei weitem noch nicht gelutscht ist.


Doch, der Drops ist gelutscht. Trump kann ja neu zählen lassen aber es wird sich nichts ändern.
Jetzt ist die Frage nur offen, wie schnell die Republikaner ihn fallen lassen.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Rofl... ich hab Rudy Giuliani (als ehemaliger Bürgermeister von New York City) bisher immer für einen erwachsenen, integeren Mann gehalten, aber was der da ab lässt ist ja an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.
> 
> Kindergarten...



Jo wird Grad auf ntv live gezeigt


----------



## Whispercat (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Frage ich mich, wenn man hunderttausend oder millionen Stimmen verschoben hat, warum man da so blöd als Demokraten war und nicht auch gleich dafür gesorgt hat, das der Senat auch "fällt". Und warum mind 8 Repräsentantenhaus  Kandidaten der Demokraten an die GOP gefallen sind.
> Alles höchst merkwürdig und irgendwie sind die Demokraten auch höchst dumm dazu....



Merkt euch diesen Satz, den werden wir in der Zukunft nochmal brauchen


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Trump erkennt den Sieg Bidens nicht an. War ja klar.









						Biden will Gesetz am Freitag in Kraft setzen: US-Kongress verabschiedet billionenschweres Corona-Hilfspaket
					

1,9 Billionen Dollar für die Konjunktur + Biden erleidet erste Schlappe bei Besetzung von Top-Positionen + Der US-Newsblog.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Merkt euch diesen Satz, den werden wir in der Zukunft nochmal brauchen


Gehen dir die Argumente aus?


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

"And for that matter: We were never on the moon!"


Der Satz hat mir noch gefehlt, um nicht gleich lachend vom Balkon zu springen


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Kennt sich eigentlich wer mit der US Verfassung aus?
Wer wird Präsident, wenn Joe Biden vor der Amtseinführung im Januar erschossen wird?
Bleibt Trump im Amt? Übernimmt Harris?

Lustig wäre es ja, wenn die Wahlmänner im Dezember mehrheitlich Donald Trump wählen und er dann 270 stimmen bekommt.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> OH, Wunder bei einer geheimen Wahl!


Du denkst zu Deutsch, in anderen Ländern wie den USA werden Wahlzettel (zumindest bei der Briefwahl, vor Ort auch?) unterschrieben. In GB ist es glaube ich auch so.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kennt sich eigentlich wer mit der US Verfassung aus?
> Wer wird Präsident, wenn Joe Biden vor der Amtseinführung im Januar erschossen wird?
> Bleibt Trump im Amt? Übernimmt Harris?
> 
> Lustig wäre es ja, wenn die Wahlmänner im Dezember mehrheitlich Donald Trump wählen und er dann 270 stimmen bekommt.


Wenn er nach der Wahl der Wahlmänner am (8. Dezember/glaube ich) zu Tode kommt, wird es automatisch Harris, davor habe ich keine Ahunung, ob dann Harris auch automatisch gewählt wird.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn er nach der Wahl der Wahlmänner am (8. Dezember/glaube ich) zu Tode kommt, wird es automatisch Harris.


das bedeutet also, dass sich die Trump Fans oder die Proud Boys beeilen müssen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kennt sich eigentlich wer mit der US Verfassung aus?
> Wer wird Präsident, wenn Joe Biden vor der Amtseinführung im Januar erschossen wird?
> Bleibt Trump im Amt? Übernimmt Harris?
> 
> Lustig wäre es ja, wenn die Wahlmänner im Dezember mehrheitlich Donald Trump wählen und er dann 270 stimmen bekommt.











						AP EXPLAINS: What happens if a candidate for president dies?
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — It's a month before Election Day and President Donald Trump is in the hospital, infected with a virus that has killed more than 209,000 Americans...




					apnews.com
				




Ist tatsächlich nicht so einfach zu beantworten. Wäre ein Präzedenzfall.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Ja, Harris, der/die designierte Vize.

@Sparanus: Mir ist schon bewusst, dass die USA nicht so fortschrittlich sind was Briefwahl und geheime Wahl angeht, wie wir.
Aber, dass die sogenannten "Wahlbeobachter" direkt hinter den Wahlhelfern stehen und dabei mit smartphone oder ähnlichem ein video aufnehmen, ist ja auch bar jeder Vernunft und Realität


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2020)

Wieder zu Deutsch gedacht, man hat einfach die Prioritäten anders gesetzt.
In Deutschland kannst du unmöglich nachverfolgen wer den Wahlzettel eingeworfen hat, da geht das und das ist genau so gewollt.


----------



## Terracresta (7. November 2020)

Da Gerrymandering quasi den Republikanern einen Vorteil gab, ist das Ergebnis sogar noch eindeutiger. Ohne Gerrymandering wäre Biden evtl. noch weiter vorn.

Damals hatte Trump, der "Frauen bei der Pussy greift" übrigens auch die Minderheit bei den Stimmen des Volkes und hätte nie Präsident werden dürfen, aber er hat vom beschissenen US-Wahlsystem profitiert. Schlimm ist aber auch, wie am Anfang viele Republikaner ihn nicht mochten, aber dann wegen Machtgeilheilt doch lieber an ihm festhielten.
Der Typ is einfach nur ein Lügner und Schleimscheißer. Geistig ist er auf dem Level eines verpäppelten Dreijährigen.

Das Einzige was man mit Trump und den Anhängern, die nicht akzeptieren können, dass sie verloren haben und darum Verschwörungstheorien spinnen: Das nicht vorhandene Hirn auf die lange Reise an die nächste Wand schicken...
Abschaum sollte man nicht mit den Samthandschuhen anfassen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> das bedeutet also, dass sich die Trump Fans oder die Proud Boys beeilen müssen?


Schon seit Biden, bei der Wahl in Pennsylvania in Führung gegangen ist, kümmert sich der Secret Service um ihn, seit  15min bewachen die jetzt zwei Präsidenten. Also das würde für niemand einfach werden.

Die nächste Frage ist was mit dem Presidential Transition Act passiert, der seit 15min im Gange ist und Trump *verpflichtet* für einen reibungslosen Übergang zu sorgen, das wird noch lustig werden.








						Präsidentschaftsübergang der Vereinigten Staaten – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. November 2020)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Da Gerrymandering quasi den Republikanern einen Vorteil gab, ist das Ergebnis sogar noch eindeutiger. Ohne Gerrymandering wäre Biden evtl. noch weiter vorn.



Gerrymandering bringt - zum Glück - bei Wahlen zum US-Präsidenten nichts, da die Stimmen des gesamten Bundesstaates zählen.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die nächste Frage ist was mit dem Presidential Transition Act passiert, der seit 15min im Gange ist und Trump *verpflichtet* für einen reibungslosen Übergang zu sorgen, das wird noch lustig werden.


Ich kann mich noch an Obama erinnern. Er hat es zähneknirschend durchgezogen.
Da Trump den Wahlsieg Bidens aber sowieso nie anerkennen wird, kann man das knicken.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Das sind doch gute Nachrichten! Die Vernunft hat gesiegt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann mich noch an Obama erinnern. Er hat es zähneknirschend durchgezogen.
> Da Trump den Wahlsieg Bidens aber sowieso nie anerkennen wird, kann man das knicken.


Kann schon sein, aber gegen ein Gesetz zu verstossen, kann schon gefährlich werden, weil es geht hier um Regierungsgeschäfte und sensible Daten, aber wahrscheinlich ist das für Trump intellektuell zu hoch, da sich sein Kosmos ausschließlich um ihn dreht. Irgendwann tragen die ihn wohl aus dem White House, ich fand da die Spiegel Karikatur, wie er hinter Sandsäcken an seinem Schreibtisch im Oval Office sitzt und seine Schrotflinte lädt, ziemlich gelungen. 
Aber helfen wird ihm das alles nicht, letztendlich wird er das White House verlassen, auf seinen eigenen Füssen oder anderweitig.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das die Leute, die im weißen Haus arbeiten, schon machen.
Trump wird da schon nicht mehr da sein und das Land von New York aus regieren.
Und dann gründet er gleich einen neuen Nachrichtensender und wird die nächsten Jahre meckern und toben.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Man möchte sich fast wünschen, dass auch noch alle übrigen Wahlmännerstimmen an Biden gehen, damit die Demütigung perfekt wird 

Was man beim US-Amerikanischen Wahlsystem, bzw. deren Verfassung, zumindest hinterfragen könnte, ist die Begrenzung von 2 Legislaturperioden hintereinander.
Obama und seine Regierung haben ja für die USA insgesamt eine gute und vorteilhafte Politik gemacht, und er persönlich hatte auch großen Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung. (Positiv noch beeinflußt durch seine Frau)
Aber dann musste er nach 8 Jahren halt einfach gehen, fertig, aus...

Auch frühere Präsidenten, egal aus welchem Lager, hätten länger regieren können, da sie erfolgreich waren. Aber nein, nach 8 Jahren ist quasi Schluss...
Und da es in den USA mehr um eine Personen-Wahl als um eine Parteien-Wahl geht, kann man nicht davon ausgehen, dass nach einem _guten_ Präsidenten, der entsprechend blaue/rote Nachfolger gute Chancen hat...
Ganz speziell spielt da aber auch der _extreme_ Föderalismus rein. Die Politik im Bundesstaat oder gar im "county" ist viel wichtiger, als die Politik auf Nationaler Ebene.
Wieder ein Punkt, den man so überhaupt nicht mit unserem politischen System vergleichen kann.
Ich weiß z.B. überhaupt nicht, wer in meinem Wahlkreis aktiv ist, ich schaue eigentlich ausschließlich auf die Bundespolitik, in gewissen Fällen zumindest noch auf die Landespolitik (Hamburg in meinem Fall).
Aber was hier 3 Straßen weiter passiert... 

PS: _Das weiße Haus_ ist ja auch erst mal auch nur ein Statussymbol. 
Joe Biden könnte auch von einer 1 1/2 Zimmer-Hütte irgendwo in Alaska oder aus einem Flugzeug heraus regieren, hauptsache er ist gewählt


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was man beim US-Amerikanischen Wahlsystem, bzw. deren Verfassung, zumindest hinterfragen könnte, ist die Begrenzung von 2 Legislaturperioden hintereinander.


Das gibt es ja erst seit den 50er Jahren.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Was ich auch gute finde das eine schwarze Frau Vize-Präsidentin nun ist.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Tatsache @Threshold, das war mir neu 

Aber egal, auch seit den fuffzigern, gab es Präsidenten, die noch eine dritte oder gar vierte Amtszeit hätten schaffen können.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Tatsache @Threshold, das war mir neu
> 
> Aber egal, auch seit den fuffzigern, gab es Präsidenten, die noch eine dritte oder gar vierte Amtszeit hätten schaffen können.


Ich glaube, das lag an Roosevelt. Der war ja von 1933 bis 1945 Präsident und man wollte nicht mehr, dass ein Präsident so lange im Amt bleibt.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Äh... kann man... wenn man unbedingt will auch irgendwie (nicht) nachvollziehen 

Wahnsinnige 12 Jahre, während (später) ein weltweiter Krieg tobte... Ja, da muss man unbedingt einschreiten.
Crazy Americans


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Ich bin da etwas zwiegespalten mit den sehr langen Amtszeiten, aber die Argumente sind schon überzeugend.
Bis jetzt sind wir in Deutschland damit ja auch nicht ganz schlecht gefahren, obwohl ich denke, wenn die SPD nicht selber Schmidt gestürzt hätte, wäre der auch noch 1-2 mal wiedergewählt worden, wenn er angetreten wäre.
Kohl hatte halt das einmalige Glück der Wiedervereinigung, die er auch zumindestens Aussenpolitisch hervorragend gemanaget hat, innenpolitisch kann man sich darüber streiten, aber alle standen unter Zeitdruck, weil sie wussten, das sich das Fenster wieder schließen kann in der damaligen UdSSR.
Merkel ist aber ziemlich unangefochten, ich glaube sogar, das sie eine Wahl 2021 wieder gewinnen würde, aber das findet ja nun nicht statt.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sind wir in Deutschland damit ja auch nicht ganz schlecht gefahren, obwohl ich denke, wenn die SPD nicht selber Schmidt gestürzt hätte, wäre der auch noch 1-2 mal wiedergewählt worden, wenn er angetreten wäre.


Ich sehe das etwas anders. Die Kohl Jahre von 1994 bis 1998 hätte man sich sparen können, wenn er damals schon abgedankt hätte.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kohl hatte halt das einmalige Glück der Wiedervereinigung, die er auch zumindestens Aussenpolitisch hervorragend gemanaget hat, innenpolitisch kann man sich darüber streiten, aber alle standen unter Zeitdruck, weil sie wussten, das sich das Fenster wieder schließen kann in der damaligen UdSSR.


Ohne Genscher und Gorbatschow wäre da gar nicht gelaufen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Merkel ist aber ziemlich unangefochten, ich glaube sogar, das sie eine Wahl 2021 wieder gewinnen würde, aber das findet ja nun nicht statt.


Die hätte von mir aus auch schon längst aufhören können.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sehe das etwas anders. Die Kohl Jahre von 1994 bis 1998 hätte man sich sparen können, wenn er damals schon abgedankt hätte.


Da stimme ich zu, keine Frage, die letzten vier Jahre waren eine Qual und seine Kandidatur 1998 nahe an der geistigen Demenz.


----------



## Threshold (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da stimme ich zu, keine Frage, die letzten vier Jahre waren eine Qual und seine Kandidatur 1998 nahe an der geistigen Demenz.


Ich hab damals Schröder gewählt, weil ich einfach keine Lust mehr auf die Birne hatte.
Hätte die Union einen anderen Kandidaten aufgestellt, hätte es auch anderes aussehen können.
Immerhin hat Merkel erkannt, dass ihre Zeit gekommen ist und tritt nicht mehr an.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne Genscher und Gorbatschow wäre da gar nicht gelaufen.
> 
> Die hätte von mir aus auch schon längst aufhören können.


Ohne Busch wäre es genauso wenig gelaufen, denn der hat Thatcher und Mitterand die Pistole auf die Brust gesetzt und die deutsche Regierung von Anfang an unterstützt. Gorbatschow war natürlich ausschlaggebend auf Seiten der UdSSR, aber man sollte Busch nicht vergessen, ich bin ihm jedenfalls für seine Unterstüzung dankbar.
Kohl hatte das besondere Verhältnis mit Gorbatschow, aber natürlich war Genscher elimentar wichtig, aber Kohl hat das alles in allem gut gemacht und sein 10 Punkteplan nach dem Mauerfall, war ganz alleine von Ihm und nicht abgesprochen und die Eier musste man zu der Zeit erstmal haben.

Bei Merkel sehen das halt sehr viele anders als du, man muss sich nur ihre Umfragewerte anschauen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was man beim US-Amerikanischen Wahlsystem, bzw. deren Verfassung, zumindest hinterfragen könnte, ist die Begrenzung von 2 Legislaturperioden hintereinander.


Ich finde das schon sinnvoll, sehen wir ja hier. Merkel brachte uns sehr viel Stillstand.


Threshold schrieb:


> Das gibt es ja erst seit den 50er Jahren.


Als Gesetz ja, als Sitte war das schon immer so.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das lag an Roosevelt. Der war ja von 1933 bis 1945 Präsident und man wollte nicht mehr, dass ein Präsident so lange im Amt bleibt.


Das wollte man nie, aber Roosevelt hatte ja gute Gründe 4 Amtszeiten (3,x) zu machen.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Sooo schlecht is jetzt "Muttis" Amtszeit generell auch nicht, oder? 
Es ging halt langsam, irgendwie voran, ohne große Ausreißer nach oben oder unten...

Die anderen Parteien, allen voran die SPD, haben es halt nicht geschafft einen ernsthaften Gegenkandidaten auf zu stellen. Und damit irgendwie eine Regierung zustande kommt, mussten wir halt immer wieder den Kompromiss "GroKo" eingehen... War aber ja auch durch die Stimmenverteilung irgendwie so vorgegeben gewesen...

Dabei bitte nicht vergessen, dass unser System prinzipiell anders Funktioniert (!):
Wir wählen einen direkten Kandidaten für den Bundestag und dann noch eine "Partei", nicht den/die Kanzler*in selbst!
Wer dann am Ende Kanzler*in wird, hängt vom *Bundestag* ab, und *nicht* von den Stimmen der Bevölkerung, die während der Bundestagswahl abgegeben werden.
Hat sich halt so bei uns eingebürgert: Die stärkste Partei stellt halt den/die Kanzler*in.
In Stein gemeißelt ist aber die Wahl des/der Bundeskanzler*in im Anschluss an die Bundestagswahl keineswegs!

Also, dass Frau Merkel oder Herr Kohl soo lange an der Macht waren, hängt im Grunde nur an parteiinternen Machtkämpfen, oder genau genommen an deren Absenz...

PS: Boah ist _gendersprech_ beshcissen


----------



## Albatros1 (7. November 2020)

Der 1. Akt ist endlich vorbei. Nun werden wohl die Klagen und Gerichte kommen.
Aber ein gutes Stück ist geschafft. Ein Idiot weniger an der Macht. Sorry, aber dieses Schimpfwort mußte einfach sein, wenn ich an die vielen absurden Aussagen Trump's denke.
Alleine die 500 "entführten" Kinder deren Eltern nicht mehr zu finden sind wären eine Klage gegen ihn wert. Das ist keine Bagatelle.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei Merkel sehen das halt sehr viele anders als du, man muss sich nur ihre Umfragewerte anschauen.


Aber sagen wir es mal so: sie ist mir lieber als ein Friedrich Merz.
Wenn der Kanzler werden sollte dann gute Nacht.
Ich hoffe das von den Dreien sich Laschet durchsetzt.
Der ist noch das geringste Übel.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wer dann am Ende Kanzler*in wird, hängt von der _*Bundesversammlung*_ ab, und *nicht* von den Stimmen der Bevölkerung, die während der Bundestagswahl abgegeben werden.


Nene, kleine wichtige Korrektur,
der Bundestag wählt den Kanzler, die _Bundesversammlung den Bundespräsidenten._


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin da etwas zwiegespalten mit den sehr langen Amtszeiten, aber die Argumente sind schon überzeugend.
> Bis jetzt sind wir in Deutschland damit ja auch nicht ganz schlecht gefahren, obwohl ich denke, wenn die SPD nicht selber Schmidt gestürzt hätte,


Das war wohl die FDP, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Nebenbei bemerkt:
 Die Watschelente ist weg! 
Juhuuuuuuu!

Der Vollpfosten ist vom Volk voll vor die Wand genagelt worden.

Mein Beileid den unnötigen Corona-Toten.

Glückwunsch Präsident Biden!


Und nun bitte das Finanzamt wachrütteln, um die sehr dubiose Steuererklärung mal genauer zu durchforsten.
Die Beziehungen zur Deutschen Bank mit den Pleiterettungen und die russischen Verknüpfungen nicht vergessen.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Verdammt, du hast recht @Don-71 

Wird korrigiert 

Prinzipiell ändert das aber meinen Beitrag nicht


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das war wohl die FDP, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


Das kann man von mehreren Seiten sehen, denn im Endeffekt ist die FDP nur aus der Regierung ausgeschehrt (und das nicht einheitlich), beim Misstrauensvotum, weil die SPD Fraktion, Schmidt den Natodoppelbeschluss verweigert hat, das war aber Bedingung der Genscher/Lamsdorf FDP. Hätte die SPD Fraktion den Natodoppelbeschluss mitgetragen, hätte es nie das Misstrauensvotum gegeben und das wussten die Jungs von der SPD schon vorher.
Erhard Eppler war ja da einer der Initiatoren, er und Schmidt hatten sich danach nie wieder etwas zu sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Sooo schlecht is jetzt "Muttis" Amtszeit generell auch nicht, oder?


Meiner Meinung nach schon. Wenn man von normalen Zeiten ausgeht und nicht von der Welt heute mit ihren Trumps, Orbans und Co


chill_eule schrieb:


> Wer dann am Ende Kanzler*in wird, hängt von der _*Bundesversammlung*_ ab, und *nicht* von den Stimmen der Bevölkerung, die während der Bundestagswahl abgegeben werden.


Du solltest echt nochmal nachlesen wen die Bundesversammlung wählt.
---Hatte nicht aktualisiert


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Ich wurde gerade schon korrigiert, danke 

Was meinst du aber jetzt mit _normalen Zeiten_ und Trump, Orban und Co.? Worauf willst du hinaus?
Ich selbst habe nie "schwarz" gewählt, aber gänzlich unzufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht mit der Regierung seit 2005. 

Das wäre jetzt aber auch eigentlich ein komplett anderes Thema.


----------



## Don-71 (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe nie "schwarz" gewählt, aber gänzlich unzufrieden bin ich trotzdem nicht mit der Regierung seit 2005.


Ich habe in meinem Leben, seit 30 Jahren fast nur Schwarz gewählt, war aber auch nicht unzufrieden in einigen Teilen mit der Schröder/Fischer Regierung. Ich habe mich durchaus vertreten gefühlt.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Wehe irgendwer fragt jetzt hier "wer ist 'George Takei'"?


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kann man von mehreren Seiten sehen,


Nö, die FDP hat geputscht.
Ich kann mich noch ganz genau an die Regierungsübergabe entsinnen, als Schmidt Kohl die Hand gegeben hat.
Wenn er sich da nicht ganz sehr zusammengerissen hätte (als alter Gentleman), wäre Kohl am gleichen Tag noch zum Arzt mit zerdrückten Mittelhandknochen gelaufen.

Der scheinheilige Nato-Doppelbeschluß hat die Lage in Europa ja bis ganz nahe an die Atomkriegsgrenze getrieben.

Und daß aus Reforger 1983 kein heißer Krieg geworden ist, war wohl nur einigen Spionen zu verdanken.


----------



## Sparanus (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Was meinst du aber jetzt mit _normalen Zeiten_ und Trump, Orban und Co.? Worauf willst du hinaus?


Wann wurden wichtige Länder zuletzt von solchen Witzfiguren regiert? Das meine ich.
Oder: Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige der König

Wo stehen wir bei:
Digitalisierung
Verkehr
Europa
Militär
Energiewende (hallo Kohle)


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muss man den nun kennen?


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Ab einem gewissen Alter: Eindeutig ja!

Du kennst doch wenigstens "Mark Hamill" oder? 
Fällt _ganz grob_ in die gleiche Zeit und ins gleiche genre ^^


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2020)

Kenn ich genauso weniger...aber ich bin eventuell auch nch keine 100 Jahre alt.

Ach ja, Glückwunsch an Biden...mögen die Repu-Randale beginne.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Alter: Eindeutig ja!
> 
> Du kennst doch wenigstens "Mark Hamill" oder?
> Fällt _ganz grob_ in die gleiche Zeit und ins gleiche genre ^^


Ich kenne beide. Erster "Sulu" in Star Trek.
Zweiter "Luke Skywalker" in SW.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Muss man den nun kennen?


Als Navigator der Enterprise NCC-1701 A (Lt. Sulu), schon.

Grüße an Admiral Kirk und alle Trekkies.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Wie alt bist du denn @Eckism ?
Und ich hab noch _den_ Schauspieler von damals genommen ^^
@RyzA ist auf jeden fall alt genug 


PS: Und als Captain(!) der USS Excelsior


----------



## Mahoy (7. November 2020)

Und George Takei spielte den japanischen Kaiser in "C&C: Red Alert 3". Womit sich der Kreis zum realen Thema schließt, denn auch in RA3 gab es einen schrägen US-Präsidenten, der zum Schluss komplett ausgetickt ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unser Wahlsystem hat solche Fehler, in kleinerem Ausmaß aber auch und *grade die CDU ist überhaupt nicht daran interessiert es zu ändern*.



Es ist hauptsächlich die CSU, ehr weniger die CDU, die sich bei der Wahlrechtsreform bis jetzt immer völlig quer stellt.
Ist aber im Grunde auch kein Wunder, da gerade die CSU wie keine zweite Partei in Deutschland, massiv von den Überhangmandaten auf Bundesebene profitiert und entsprechend natürlich null Interesse daran hat das dort auch nur irgendwas geändert wird, weil dann würde sie auf Bundesebene deutlich an Bedeutung verlieren und könnte selbige nicht mehr so gut dazu missbrauchen um dort antisolidarische Landespolitik für ihre Wiederwahl in Bayern zu machen.

Die CSU ist und bleibt halt ein krankhaftes Geschwür der Bundesdeutschen Politik.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und George Takei spielte den japanischen Kaiser in "C&C: Red Alert 3". Womit sich der Kreis zum realen Thema schließt, denn auch in RA3 gab es einen schrägen US-Präsidenten, der zum Schluss komplett ausgetickt ist.


->


chill_eule schrieb:


> F.E.A.R. konnte mich doch nicht so recht abholen, ist einfach zu alt.
> 
> Nächster Versuch:
> 
> ...



Als hätte ich es vorhin geahnt


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist hauptsächlich die CSU, ehr weniger die CDU, die sich bei der Wahlrechtsreform bis jetzt immer völlig quer stellt.
> Ist aber im Grunde auch kein Wunder, da gerade die CSU wie keine zweite Partei in Deutschland, massiv von den Überhangmandaten auf Bundesebene profitiert und entsprechend natürlich null Interesse daran hat das dort auch nur irgendwas geändert wird, weil dann würde sie auf Bundesebene deutlich an Bedeutung verlieren und könnte selbige nicht mehr so gut dazu missbrauchen um dort antisolidarische Landespolitik für ihre Wiederwahl in Bayern zu machen.
> 
> Die CSU ist und bleibt halt ein krankhaftes Geschwür der Bundesdeutschen Politik.


Ja sie regiert bundesweit mit ist aber in keinen anderen Bundesland ausser Bayern vertreten.
Ist schon merkwürdig das Ganze.


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Als Navigator der Enterprise NCC-1701 A (Lt. Sulu), schon.
> 
> Grüße an Admiral Kirk und alle Trekkies.


Den Kram hab ich nie geguckt...ist nicht meins. Ich hab nie viel TV geguckt.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Nevada scheint auch durch, Biden steht wohl als Sieger fest


----------



## Whispercat (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> PS: Wehe irgendwer fragt jetzt hier "wer ist 'George Takei'"?


Star Trek 1 ist abgesehen von den Filmen völlig überbewertet. Next Generation & Voyager sind legendär aber alles davor und danach kann man sich eigentlich sparen. Insbesondere diese unsäglich dumme Kelvin Zeitlinie.


----------



## RyzA (7. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> Star Trek 1 ist abgesehen von den Filmen völlig überbewertet. Next Generation & Voyager sind legendär aber alles davor und danach kann man sich eigentlich sparen. Insbesondere diese unsäglich dumme Kelvin Zeitlinie.


DS9 nicht vergessen.

Topic: Sollte Biden aus irgendeinen Grund die Amszeit nicht durchhalten springt Harris ein.
Das wäre dann eine Sensation! Weibliche Präsidentin und schwarz bzw farbig. Ganz schwarz ist sie ja nicht.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Weiß gar nicht was er mit "Star Trek 1" meint  

Aber bitte jetzt nicht in SW vs. ST ausarten hier! Sonst haben wir bald 20000 neue Antworten ohne Ergebnis ^^

<- Trekkie 100% btw.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Den Kram hab ich nie geguckt...ist nicht meins. Ich hab nie viel TV geguckt.


Du haust uns hier die Taschen voll ... .

Bei der Enterprise ist mir alles aus der Hand gefallen für 45 min.
Vorher kamen die Muppets.
Was für ein Nachmittagsprogramm.
Davon träumen wir heute.

Und wer Captain Kirk nicht kennt, hat die letzten 60 Jahre tief und fest geschlafen.
Einer der wenigen Menschen, die ihren Ausweis wegwerfen könnten und trotzdem überall erkannt würden.


Whispercat schrieb:


> Star Trek 1 ist abgesehen von den Filmen völlig überbewertet.


Nein.



Whispercat schrieb:


> Next Generation & Voyager sind legendär


Nein.


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wer Captain Kirk nicht kennt, hat die letzten 60 Jahre tief und fest geschlafen.
> Einer der wenigen Menschen, die ihren Ausweis wegwerfen könnten und trotzdem überall erkannt würden.



Leonard Nemoy  (RIP) konnte das glaube ich noch besser!


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Leonard Nemoy  (RIP) konnte das glaube ich noch besser!


Ja.
Mein Liebling Mr. Spock.

Die Enterprise könnte schon mal die Phaserbänke laden zum Freudenfeuerwerk für Biden.
Das gäbe ein faszinierendes Schauspiel.
Augenbraue hoch!


----------



## chill_eule (7. November 2020)

Faszinierend


----------



## Eckism (7. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und wer Captain Kirk nicht kennt, hat die letzten 60 Jahre tief und fest geschlafen.
> Einer der wenigen Menschen, die ihren Ausweis wegwerfen könnten und trotzdem überall erkannt würden.


Ich glaub nicht, das der außerhalb vom Film mit den spitzen Ohren rumläuft.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. November 2020)

Endliech wieder ein normaler Mensch an der Macht in den Usa.
Am ende werden es wohl 306 Wahlmännerstimmen, mehr als gedacht, gar nicht mal so eng wie es die Medien gerne hätten.
Bin schon gespannt bis zu welchem alter sich Trump noch dümmer machen wird, womöglich ist er am 20.01.2021 Geistig wieder 5Jahre alt... "Nein, ich will Präsident bleiben, weil ich es will, du darfst nicht mit meinem Spielzeug spielen, deswegen, deshalb habe ich jedes recht dazu, sonst gibts was auf die Glocke" 
Realitätsverleugnung ist bei ihm normal, aber die Tage kann er richtig aufzeigen wie gestört er noch werden kann


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht, das der außerhalb vom Film mit den spitzen Ohren rumläuft.


William Shatner (Captain Kirk) hat keine spitzen Ohren.

Und das Spitzohr Spock (R.I. P.) hat auch zum Beispiel jahrelang in "Cobra, übernehmen Sie!" und verschiedenen Serien und Filmen mitgespielt (Columbo, ...).


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2020)

Vergiss nicht seine Rolle in "Fringe"  
Und sein durchaus markantes Gesicht erkennt man auch locker ohne die spitzen Ohren ^^

Bin mal gespannt was heute noch von Seiten Trumps kommt, wenn er ausgeschlafen hat


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt was heute noch von Seiten Trumps kommt, wenn er ausgeschlafen hat


Der wird erst mal Golfen.
Und ausgeschlafen hab ich ihn noch nie gesehen ... .
Der läuft immer rum, wie in Trance.

Hoppala, da fällt mir was ein:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aqPDbgCKnhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Ja, Meine jault.


----------



## Johnny05 (8. November 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Lol zu denken der Drops ist deswegen gelutscht weil CNN, NBC and New York Times Biden ausrufen ist schon herrlich naiv. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Drops bei weitem noch nicht gelutscht ist.



Die DonnyDump - Fanboys können es wohl immer noch nicht begreifen das ihr großes "Universal - Genie"  abgesägt wurde . Der geistige Horizont reicht bei Dump Trump Anhängern eben nicht über die Nasespitze hinaus. Es ist wirklich lächerlich mit euch .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Tekkla (8. November 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Lol zu denken der Drops ist deswegen gelutscht weil CNN, NBC and New York Times Biden ausrufen ist schon herrlich naiv. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Drops bei weitem noch nicht gelutscht ist.











						Biden wins presidency, Trump denied second term in White House, Fox News projects
					

Democratic presidential nominee Joe Biden has defeated incumbent President Donald Trump, Fox News projects.




					www.foxnews.com
				




Noch Fragen?


----------



## Eckism (8. November 2020)

Das scheint tatsächlich noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern zu sein...das ist im Amiland echt kompliziert.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7_yC1vRAllc:9

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2020)

Wenn Trump sich dermaßen an einen Strohhalm klammern will, brechen sicher doch noch größere Unruhen aus 
Und damit ist dann sein Ruf im Inland, wie im Ausland komplett ruiniert.
Mit so Jemanden kann doch niemand mehr ernsthaft zusammen arbeiten.


----------



## Eckism (8. November 2020)

Der Ruf ist im Ausland noch nicht komplett ruiniert? Also außer bei Nordkorea und solchen Ländern?
Er will auch mit niemanden zusammen arbeiten, das passt dann ja auch.
Zudem sollte man im Auge behalten, das die Amis dumm und naiv sind, die haben den Deppen schließlich schonmal "gewählt".



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> William Shatner (Captain Kirk) hat keine spitzen Ohren.
> 
> Und das Spitzohr Spock (R.I. P.) hat auch zum Beispiel jahrelang in "Cobra, übernehmen Sie!" und verschiedenen Serien und Filmen mitgespielt (Columbo, ...).


Zumindest hab ich den gleichen Film getroffen, ist doch auch schon was.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Zumindest hab ich den gleichen Film getroffen, ist doch auch schon was.


Auch ein blindes Huhn trinkt gerne mal einen Korn.


----------



## hoffgang (8. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Rofl... ich hab Rudy Giuliani (als ehemaliger Bürgermeister von New York City) bisher immer für einen erwachsenen, integeren Mann gehalten, aber was der da ab lässt ist ja an Lächerlichkeit nicht zu überbieten.


Wat willste von jemandem erwarten der sich so umständlich wie noch nie ein Mensch zuvor das Mikro von der Hose abmachen möchte...

Zeigt doch nur was für verblendete Hohlköpfe Trump um sich schart, sowohl in seiner Regierung, als auch unter seinen Anhängern.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. November 2020)

Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) auf Twitter
		


Neue trump Tweets:p


----------



## Threshold (8. November 2020)

Ja, mein Präsident hat klar gewonnen. Alles andere ist eh Fake News und Betrug.


----------



## chill_eule (8. November 2020)

Schön, dass twitter da inzwischen immer eine Warnung einbaut


----------



## RyzA (8. November 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Lol zu denken der Drops ist deswegen gelutscht weil CNN, NBC and New York Times Biden ausrufen ist schon herrlich naiv. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das der Drops bei weitem noch nicht gelutscht ist.


Auch von Fox News und immer mehr Republikanern hat Trump seine Unterstützung verloren.
Er ist abgewählt und wird auch mit seinen Klagen nicht  durchkommen.

Zu den Briefwahlen: Ich finde gut, dass es diese Möglichkeit gibt. Und denke, wenn Corona so weitergeht, werden auch in Deutschland viele diese Möglichkeit nächstes Jahr nutzen. Wir selber wählen schon seit längerer Zeit auch bei Kommunalwahlen per Briefwahl.


----------



## Mahoy (8. November 2020)

Ich wäre für eine ganz neue Form der Briefwahl: Wer die meiste Fanpost nachweisen kann, wird Chef/in im Staate.


----------



## Sparanus (8. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wir selber wählen schon seit längerer Zeit auch bei Kommunalwahlen per Briefwahl.


Hab ich letztes mal auch gemacht, hatte nur leider keinen Tisch vor Ort der groß genug für den Wahlzettel war 
(96 Stimmen waren zu vergeben)


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wäre für eine ganz neue Form der Briefwahl: Wer die meiste Fanpost nachweisen kann, wird Chef/in im Staate.


Helene Fischer als Bundeskanzlerin?

Na ja, versuchen kann man es.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab ich letztes mal auch gemacht, hatte nur leider keinen Tisch vor Ort der groß genug für den Wahlzettel war
> (96 Stimmen waren zu vergeben)


Wir hatten bei der letzten Kommunalwahl 4 verschiedene Zettel zum ankreuzen.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Helene Fischer als Bundeskanzlerin?
> 
> Na ja, versuchen kann man es.


Helene Fischer könnte sogar Deutschland wieder einen, da von Anhängern etlicher rivalisierender Strömungen gleichermaßen gemocht. Nun gut, alle mit gescheitem Musikgeschmack und höheren Anspruch an die politische Spitze werden nicht bedient, aber wann war das in Deutschland jemals anders?

Wie Herr Pispers es bereits vor Jahren sehr treffend formulierte: Die meisten Deutschen bringen die Bundeskanzlerin mit der Arbeit der Bundesregierung ohnehin nicht in Verbindung. Sich irgendwie durchzuwinden, dabei betroffen auszusehen und sich allenfalls punktuell zu positionieren würde auch Frau Fischer schaffen. Ohnehin genügt es für das Bundeskanzleramt mittlerweile, wenn man auf Farben und Töne reagieren kann.

Aber gut, ich präzisiere: Wer die meiste Fanpost als Politiker bekommt. Das ist schon etwas schwerer, denn Politik schunkelt sich halt nicht so in die harmoniebedürftigen Herzen der Teutonen wie Säuselnde-Lüfte-und-zirpende-Zikaden-und-reim-dich-oder-ich-fress-dich-Schlager.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Helene Fischer könnte sogar Deutschland wieder einen, da von Anhängern etlicher rivalisierender Strömungen gleichermaßen gemocht. Nun gut, alle mit gescheitem Musikgeschmack und höheren Anspruch an die politische Spitze werden nicht bedient, aber wann war das in Deutschland jemals anders?


Na gut, Klaus Meine wird Innenminister.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Aber gut, ich präzisiere: Wer die meiste Fanpost als Politiker bekommt. Das ist schon etwas schwerer, denn Politik schunkelt sich halt nicht so in die harmoniebedürftigen Herzen der Teutonen wie Säuselnde-Lüfte-und-zirpende-Zikaden-und-reim-dich-oder-ich-fress-dich-Schlager.


Die Qualität von Musiktexten sollte man besser nicht hinterfragen.
Ganz große Ausnahmen:
Ozzy Osbourne, Genesis - absolute Spitze und manchmal nicht übersetzbar (Supper's Ready),
Queen, Krautrock, Mike Oldfield, Marillion, - auch da hab ich mir beim übersetzen (machte man früher so) fast die Finger gebrochen,
Manfred Mann (die Earth Band war klasse),
Ulrich Rosky (meist zum Totlachen), EAV - ebenso.

Der Rest ist so la la und viele englische Texte sind genau so schlecht, wie die deutschen:
Do wah diddy diddy dum diddy do.
Na gut, nur die Titelzeile ist nonsens vom Beat-Buben Manfred.


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na gut, Klaus Meine wird Innenminister.


Ich würde ihn als Außenminister vorschlagen um davon zu profitieren, dass die Scorpions im Ausland lang und weidlich bekannt sind. 

Für das Innenministerium ist Grönemeyer meines Erachtens besser geeignet und kann dann von Amts wegen "Heimat" im Loop spielen.

Farin Urlaub zieht mit jahrelanger ärztlicher Erfahrung ins Gesundheitsministerium ein.

Bushido wird Familienministerium. Das ist kein Schreibfehler, denn genau so versteht die Zielgruppe das. Außerdem war ich schon immer ein Freund von Schocktherapie.

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, wem man das Verteidigungsministerium zumuten kann ... Vielleicht hier Helene Fischer? Sie könnte mit einer Tournee in die renitente Region drohen, wenn friedliche Mittel versagen.

Ich habe noch Ideen für die Besetzung der weiteren Ministerien, möchte aber anderen Nominierungen nicht zu sehr vorgreifen ...


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

Finanzminister: Boris Becker? 
Sich ohne Geld durchschlagen kann der ja auch sehr gut.

Dringend auch bitte einen neuen Regierungssprecher: Torsten Sträter ^^


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

US-Wahl-Ticker: Trump will Wahlbetrug mit Todesanzeigen belegen

außerdem im Artikel



> 23.08 Uhr: Estlands Finanzminister spricht von Wahlbetrug in den USA​Ein Streit über die US-Wahl spaltet die estnische Regierungskoalition. Finanzminister Martin Helme von der rechten Ekre-Partei erklärt dem Nachrichtenportal Delfi zufolge, dass es seiner Meinung nach "gar keinen Zweifel gibt, dass die Wahlen manipuliert wurden". Innenminister Mart Helme - sein Vater - nannte seinerseits Biden korrupt. Ministerpräsident Jüri Ratas und Präsidentin Kersti Kaljulaid verurteilten die Aussagen, Außenminister Urmas Reinsalu nannte sie "verrückt". Estland ist Nato- und EU-Mitglied.


Naja, "Rechte" wundert mich dann nicht.
Ausser Propaganda und Parolen können die nichts.
Fehlt nur noch die AfD hier in Deutschland.


----------



## hoffgang (9. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Fehlt nur noch die AfD hier in Deutschland.


...




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1325214044547141633

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hast du wirklich geglaubt unsere Kackbraunen würden sich hier zurückhalten und einmal nicht als komplett verblödete Verschwörungsspastis auftreten?

Tja, falsch gedacht, die AfD nimmt mit Ansage jedes Fettnäpfchen mit.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Na gut, Klaus Meine wird Innenminister.
> 
> 
> Die Qualität von Musiktexten sollte man besser nicht hinterfragen.
> ...


Junge, auf deiner Liste fehlt Motörhead... Und zwar Alternativlos.

Zugrunde geht das hier, einfach nur zugrunde.


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Hast du wirklich geglaubt unsere Kackbraunen würden sich hier zurückhalten und einmal nicht als komplett verblödete Verschwörungsspastis auftreten?
> 
> Tja, falsch gedacht, die AfD nimmt mit Ansage jedes Fettnäpfchen mit.


Nein, das habe ich nicht geglaubt. Sondern erwartet das sowas auch noch von denen kommt.
Nur noch keine Schlagzeile darüber gelesen, bzw. explizit danach gesucht. 

Aber daran kann man wieder gut erkennen, dass die Rechten, egal in welchen Land, sehr ähnlich ticken.
Und sich untereinander solidarisieren. Letzteres ist schon ein komisches Phänomen, da sie ja sonst eher gegen Globalisierungen sind.


----------



## chill_eule (9. November 2020)

So ein "männlicher Nachkomme einer Bordsteinschwalbe" 

F*ck die Alternative für Doofe...


----------



## Mahoy (9. November 2020)

Armleuchter für Dumme halt.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2020)

Oh man,

Trump hat Esper entlassen, das kann ja heiter werden.
Der scheint wirklich noch zu glauben, er bleibt 4 Jahre, warum sollte man für 2 Monate sonst seinen Verteidigungsminister entlassen, der ja noch etwas Vernunft gezeigt hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Oh man,
> 
> Trump hat Esper entlassen, das kann ja heiter werden.
> Der scheint wirklich noch zu glauben, er bleibt 4 Jahre,* warum sollte man für 2 Monate sonst seinen Verteidigungsminister entlassen*, der ja noch etwas Vernunft gezeigt hat.


Weil Trump der Typ Mensch ist der sich in jeden Fall noch dafür rächen wird wenn du ihm, seiner Meinung nach, an sein "Bein pink elst", egal ob er jetzt verloren hat, oder wiedergewählt worden wäre und er ist halt einfach die Sorte Mensch die es nicht verträgt wenn du ihm Widerspruch leistest, oder seinen Anweisungen nicht folgst (egal wie bescheuert sie sind).


----------



## RyzA (9. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der scheint wirklich noch zu glauben, er bleibt 4 Jahre, warum sollte man für 2 Monate sonst seinen Verteidigungsminister entlassen, der ja noch etwas Vernunft gezeigt hat.


Daran kann man gut sehen das er in einer Blase lebt.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2020)

Und noch nettes von unseren braunen Parteifreunden, die auch teilweise an Realitätsverweigerung zur US Wahl leiden.









						USA: Was hinter dem AfD-Furor über Trumps Abwahl steckt - WELT
					

Für ein Gratulationsschreiben an US-Wahlsieger Biden ernten die beiden AfD-Fraktionschefs Gauland und Weidel heftigste Gegenreaktionen aus der eigenen Partei. Dahinter verbergen sich noch andere Motive als nur Sympathie für den scheidenden Präsidenten Trump.




					www.welt.de


----------



## Poulton (9. November 2020)

Demnächst am Weißen Haus: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EmBFpWCXgAYYAXZ?format=jpg&name=medium
(und das wiwiwi einer Sirene, wenn Biden vorm Tor steht)


----------



## Tengri86 (9. November 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Demnächst am Weißen Haus: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EmBFpWCXgAYYAXZ?format=jpg&name=medium
> (und das wiwiwi einer Sirene, wenn Biden vorm Tor steht)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E5SPpVjg9gA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2020)

Und es geht weiter, der letzte Tweet ist richtig lustig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Georgia liegt er über 10000 Stimmen hinte, in Wisc 20000, in Pensyl 50000, Arizona 17000


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und noch nettes von unseren braunen Parteifreunden, die auch teilweise an Realitätsverweigerung zur US Wahl leiden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Güte, ein paar Kanaillen in der AfD sind ja sogar noch bescheuerter als der Parteidurchschnitt. Wenn die sich gegen einen bis zum Rand mit defekten Badewannenstöpseln gefüllten Überseecontainer lehnen, kippt dieser um - denn der Klügere gibt bekanntlich nach ...


----------



## Andrej (10. November 2020)

Wie sich die Zeiten geändert haben!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mpOnt1cByT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und dass die Republikaner, die Wahlen sagen wir mal zu ihren Gunsten auslegen in den Staaten wo sie regieren - ist nichts neues. Wie nennen sie dass "packing and cracking" oder besser gesagt "gerrymandering", wo sich die Regierenden ihre Wähler aussuchen und nicht die Wähler die Regierenden.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. November 2020)

@d


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter, der letzte Tweet ist richtig lustig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der hat eben  noch mehr gepostet


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2020)

Man könnte fast meinen, dass der Donnie jetzt, da er ohnehin abgewählt ist, sich die letzten Monate Stress auch nicht mehr geben will und daher versucht, das Amt vorzeitig mittels Amtsenthebung wegen Unzurechnungsfähigkeit loszuwerden. Eine Amtsniederlegung entspräche nicht seiner Mentalität und so könnte er weiterhin an seiner Opferlegende stricken.

Sein neuester Intimfeind sind ja die Pharmakonzerne, die sich erdreistet haben, mit ihrer Forschung an einem Impfstoff erst fertig zu werden, wenn er das für die Wahl nicht mehr nutzen kann. Kann ja nicht sein, dass sich die Realität und die Umstände nicht nach den Erfordernissen Seiner Majestät von eigenen Gnaden richtet, dahinter _muss_ einfach böse Absicht stecken ...


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

Gestern Abend wurde im Fernsehen gesagt das da noch ein paar Strafverfahren gegen Trump laufen und er, wenn er kein Präsident mehr ist, seine politische Immunität verliert. Es wurde auch gesagt das er sich theoretisch, wo er  noch im Amt ist, selber begnadigen könnte.


----------



## chill_eule (10. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> noch ein paar Strafverfahren gegen Trump


Über *30!* Verfahren sind anhängig gegen ihn und seine Unternehmen, teils auf "Landes", teils sogar auf "Bundes" Ebene


----------



## Amigo (10. November 2020)

Ich frage mich wie lange das Thema Voter Fraud noch ein Thema bleibt und was die Gerichte sagen...
In den Massenmedien existiert das Thema, aber ist doch irgendwie einseitig.

Es gibt ironischer Weise auch sehr wenig (bis keine?) Berichte von Republikanern die bei der Stimmzählung die Demokraten behindern!?

Ein paar Gedanken:
Wusste Trump durch Informanten oder gar Geheimdienste von der Sache und warnte daher im Vorraus?
Hat er es selbst eingefädelt und will den Demokraten so schaden? Aber warum auf diese Art und dass er verliert? Lief etwas schief? 
Oder ist das alles Quark und es gab keinen Voter Fraud?

Aber warum gibt es dann diese ganzen Berichte? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lQusrQZW8yY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kTINpjCgE5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TDUzQbx-fT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WAhTVMikqgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Very suspicious imho... man sollte hier einfach wachsam sein und neutral bleiben. 
Greets


----------



## Poulton (10. November 2020)

Die Brigade Warsteiner zeigt sich mal wieder von ihrer besten Seite. 





__





						One America News Network
					

One America News Network, also abbreviated as OANN or OAN News, is a far-right, pro-Trump, ultraconservative propaganda media outlet founded by Robert Herring Sr., the founder and owner of American Wealth Entertainment.




					rationalwiki.org
				











						Project Veritas - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						Charlie Kirk
					

Charlie J. Kirk (1993–)[2] is an American right-wing grifter, trustfund baby, professional meme maker, and diaper enthusiast. He is the founder and spiritual leader of Toilet Paper USA Talking Points USA Turning Point USA (TPUSA), which organizes bizarre conservative stunts on college campuses...




					rationalwiki.org


----------



## Tengri86 (10. November 2020)

Heute ist er wieder fleißig 



			Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) on Twitter


----------



## Kelemvor (10. November 2020)

Bitte liebe US-Bürger, schickt ihn nach BigBrother: The Isle


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

> Es ist das Ende einer unglücklichen Beziehung. Und ginge es nach der Deutschen Bank, dann wäre die Scheidung schon längst vollzogen, weiß der Bankenexperte der "New York Times", David Enrich. "Es ist sehr klar, dass Deutsche-Bank-Manager schon lange mehr als genug von Donald Trump haben", sagt Enrich.
> 
> Und nicht erst, seit er aus dem Weißen Haus gewählt worden ist. Dabei war es das deutsche Geldinstitut, das Trump auf dem Weg dorthin geholfen hat. Mit Mega-Krediten an den Baulöwen, den sonst keine Bank mehr wollte. In den 18 Jahren bis zu Trumps Präsidentschaft lieh die Deutsche Bank ihm, seinen Firmen und Familienmitgliedern rund zwei Milliarden Dollar.
> Nur Ärger und Schlagzeilen​Die Bank werde darüber aufatmen, wenn ihr Schuldner nicht mehr im Oval Office sitzt, sagt Enrich, der auch ein Buch über das Verhältnis geschrieben hat. "Ich denke, die Deutsche Bank wird alles tun, was sie kann, um ihre Beziehungen zu Trump zurückzufahren", sagt Enrich.
> ...


Quelle: Ein Flop namens Trump

Tja, Trump hat wirklich überall verschissen.
Wobei die deutsche Bank wegen andere Dinge auch schon öfter mal in Negativ-Schlagzeilen war.


----------



## Don-71 (10. November 2020)

Alter es wird immer besser,

*US-Außenminister Mike Pompeo* will eine Niederlage von Präsident Donald Trump gegen seinen Herausforderer Joe Biden bei der Wahl in den USA nicht eingestehen. Auf eine Frage, ob sein Ministerium eine Übergabe an Bidens Team vorbereite, sagte Pompeo bei einer Pressekonferenz in Washington: *"Es wird einen reibungslosen Übergang zu einer zweiten Trump-Regierung geben." *

Im Gegensatz dazu, haben wir Mike Pence, seit Mittwich letzter Woche nicht mehr gehört oder gesehen und* er befindet sich bis Sonntag im Urlaub*, ich glaube mehr kann man seine Ablehnung zum jetzigen Kurs nicht zeigen.

Mittlerweile kann man momentan bei der Trump Administration echt von einem Failed State sprechen. Ich glaube da herrscht die nackte Panik, weil der Boss völlig ausser Kontrolle ist und möglichst viel Schaden anrichten will.

Erinnert ein bischen an Hitler in seinen letzten Wochen, wo er Deutschland vollständig zerstören wollte, was dann doch einige verantwortliche Leute verhindert haben.


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

> Der Wahlkampf ist vorbei, doch das *Spendensammeln* geht weiter: Noch-Präsident *Donald Trump* wirft den US-Demokraten Wahlbetrug vor und geht juristisch gegen die Ergebnisse vor. Er verlangt unter anderem Neuauszählungen in Wisconsin, Pennsylvania und Georgia, wo sein Rivale und Wahlgewinner Joe Biden knapp vorne liegt. Bisher hat Trump keine Beweise für Unregelmäßigkeiten vorgelegt, doch er scheint entschlossen zu sein, alle juristischen Mittel auszuschöpfen. Und dafür braucht er dringend Geld.
> 
> "Präsident Trump braucht DICH, um sicherzustellen, dass wir die Ressourcen haben, die Integrität der Wahl zu schützen", heißt es auf der Seite des Election Defense Fund, einem Spendenfonds der Trump-Kampagne. "Wir dürfen dem linken MOB nicht erlauben, diese Wahl zu unterlaufen", schreibt das Fundraising-Komitee "Trump Make America Great Again". Auf der Webseite können Besucher einen Betrag zwischen 45 und 2800 Dollar auswählen oder ihre Spendenhöhe selbst festlegen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Trumps Spendenaufruf: Überraschung im Kleingedruckten

Ist zwar eine GMX-Artikel aber ich stufe den mal als seriös ein, da er mit Quellenangaben belegt ist.
Tja, da ist nur die Frage warum druckt man sowas klein? Ist doch klar: damit die meisten es übersehen!


----------



## Sparanus (10. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz dazu, haben wir Mike Pence, seit Mittwich letzter Woche nicht mehr gehört oder gesehen und* er befindet sich bis Sonntag im Urlaub*, ich glaube mehr kann man seine Ablehnung zum jetzigen Kurs nicht zeigen.


Hat Pence überhaupt mal so richtig Mist rausgelassen oder hab ich das einfach nur übersehen?
Also wirklich Mist auf Trump Niveau und nicht den üblichen GOP Mist


----------



## Don-71 (10. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Quelle: Trumps Spendenaufruf: Überraschung im Kleingedruckten
> 
> Ist zwar eine GMX-Artikel aber ich stufe den mal als seriös ein, da er mit Quellenangaben belegt ist.
> Tja, da ist nur die Frage warum druckt man sowas klein? Ist doch klar: damit die meisten es übersehen!


Ich habe das gleiche bei Spiegel und Welt gesehen also authentisch!
Seit der Pressekonferenz in Phili in einem Gewerbegebiet vor einem Gartenbaucenter, Stripclub und Krematorium frage ich mich langsam wie akut die Geldnot von Orange Man ist?!
Soweit ich das bei CNN, NBC und CBS verstanden habe, muss Trump diese ganzen Klagen plus Anwälte aus seinem eigenen Geldbeutel bezahlen, deshalb ist er auch so versessen auf die jetzt genehmigte Hilfe von Justizminister Barr.
Denn dessen eingeleitete Untersuchungen laufen jetzt auf Staatskosten, davor also die ganzen Aktionen von Giuliani inklusive "Fraud" Hotline plus die Lawsuits von dieser und letzter Woche gehen alle zur Kasse von Donald und der scheint äußerst knapp bei Kasse, wenn man sich auch die drittklassigen Anwälte anschaut die jetzt auflaufen.

Ach ja meine absolute Lieblingskommentatorin ist im Moment Brianna Keilar (CNN), keine oder kein anderer hat ein so süffisantes Lächeln drauf, wenn sie Trump faktisch und wortgewandt auseinandernimmt, kein Wunder das sie im Weißen Haus total verhasst ist.


----------



## Mahoy (10. November 2020)

Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Donnie tatsächlich pleite wäre. Dass er sein Erbe eher gemindert statt vermehrt hat, wurde ja schon vor Ewigkeiten plausibel errechnet. Dazu eine beharrliche Weigerung, der präsidialen Tradition folgend seine Einkünfte offen zu legen, gefolgt davon, entsprechende Einblicke zu verhindern, als es nicht mehr nur um eine Tradition ging. Und nun das unverschämte Betteln um Spenden von seinen Anhängern, die er - seiner öffentlichen Selbstdarstellung folgend - weder für das Bestreiten von Anwaltskosten noch zur Tilgung von Wahlschulden nötig haben dürfte. Er hat's doch! - Oder etwa doch nicht? Mysteriös, mysteriös ...

Womöglich hat er sich bereits vor einer (verschleppten) Pleite bzw. daraus resultierenden juristischen Folgen ins Amt retten wollen und greift nach dessen Ende nun nach anderen Rettungsringen.
Das klingt weit hergeholt? Aber hallo, laut Trump und seinen Fans gibt es in den USA hohe Persönlichkeiten aus Politik und Wirtschaft, die im Keller von Pizzerien satanisch-kannibalische Pädo-Orgien feiern. Dagegen ist obige Spekulation mindestens als geerdet zu bezeichnen ...


----------



## RyzA (10. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Donnie tatsächlich pleite wäre. Dass er sein Erbe eher gemindert statt vermehrt hat, wurde ja schon vor Ewigkeiten plausibel errechnet. Dazu eine beharrliche Weigerung, der präsidialen Tradition folgend seine Einkünfte offen zu legen, gefolgt davon, entsprechende Einblicke zu verhindern, als es nicht mehr nur um eine Tradition ging. Und nun das unverschämte Betteln um Spenden von seinen Anhängern, die er - seiner öffentlichen Selbstdarstellung folgend - weder für das Bestreiten von Anwaltskosten noch zur Tilgung von Wahlschulden nötig haben dürfte. Er hat's doch! - Oder etwa doch nicht? Mysteriös, mysteriös ...


Und seine Schulden bei der deutschen Bank. Hatte ich oben weiter gespostet.


----------



## Amigo (10. November 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Brigade Warsteiner zeigt sich mal wieder von ihrer besten Seite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hör doch auf zu etikettieren Poulton. So ein Niveau, warum?
Brigade Warsteiner... selber Prost sag ich da nur!

Es geht doch nur um den Inhalt, aber irgendwie passt dir das mal wieder nicht.
Nur erlaube die Frage: Wenn es keinen Voter Fraud gibt, warum sich nicht über den Inhalt amüsieren?
Hast du dir eines davon angeschaut? Zu schwere Kost? 
Ich finde das in erster Linie spannend... 

Ich würde auch genauso denken, handeln etc. würde Biden die Vorwürfe erheben und es so viele Berichte gegen die Republikaner geben. Alles andere wär Faschismus, Diktatur, nenne es wie du willst... ich bin auch dagegen! 

Hier ist frischer Input - Achtung: "Parteizugehörigkeit" des Senders ist mir unbekannt! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C4Kr9iPwHN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man darf gespannt sein und hoffen, dass die Wahrheit ans Licht kommt.


----------



## Tekkla (10. November 2020)

Jetzt ist es raus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und nun das unverschämte Betteln um Spenden von seinen Anhängern, die er - seiner öffentlichen Selbstdarstellung folgend - weder für das Bestreiten von Anwaltskosten noch zur Tilgung von Wahlschulden nötig haben dürfte. Er hat's doch! - Oder etwa doch nicht? Mysteriös, mysteriös ...


Das betteln der Kandidaten um Spenden, u.a. zur Schuldentilgung aus Aufwendungen für Wahlen, ist in den USA grundsätzlich alles andere als ungewöhnlich und nichts was der Donald als erster in unerhörten Maße machen würde.
Hillary Clinton hat z.B. noch 2011 e-Mails mit Spendenaufrufen versendet, um damit Geld zu sammeln um ihre Schulden aus ihren ersten Wahlkampf  2008 zu begleichen, also 3 Jahre nach dem Wahlkampf.

Das ist auch einfach in dem System begründet wie der Wahlkampf in den USA funktioniert, wo alles aus eigener Tasche, oder mit Spenden finanziert wird und die Wahlen Materialschlachten gleichen.
Alleine diese Wahl jetzt waren es 11,6 Mrd. Dollar die insgesamt für den Wahlkampf ausgegeben wurden (2016 waren es noch 6,5 Mrd.).
Das Geld muss halt irgendwie zusammenkommen und auch wenn der Donald vom Vermögen auf 2,5 Mrd. Dollar geschätzt wird (so es stimmt), würde das Geld daher eben bei weiten nicht reichen um diesen Wahlkampf und seine kommenden angestrebten Prozesse alleine zu bezahlen.


----------



## Mahoy (11. November 2020)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das betteln der Kandidaten um Spenden, u.a. zur Schuldentilgung aus Aufwendungen für Wahlen, ist in den USA alles andere als ungewöhnlich und nichts was der Donald als erster in unerhörten Maße machen würde.
> Hillary Clinton hat z.B. noch 2011 e-Mails mit Spendenaufrufen versendet, um damit Geld zu sammeln um ihre Schulden aus ihren ersten Wahlkampf  2008 zu begleichen, also 3 Jahre nach dem Wahlkampf.


Der wesentliche Unterschied besteht darin, dass diese Spendenaufrufe üblicherweise das Kind beim Namen nennen. Bisher hielten es weder demokratische noch republikanische Kandidaten für nötig, den Zweck zu kaschieren, gerade _weil_ diese Aufrufe üblich und an sich nicht zu beanstanden sind.
Wenn der Verwendungszweck der Spenden allerdings im Kleingedruckten versteckt und gleichzeitig lauthals ein Bedarf an Mitteln zur Führung von Prozessen konstruiert wird, sollte hinterfragt werden, warum das geschieht. 

Das Ganze wird um so merkwürdiger, weil die Prozesskosten, um die es vordergründig geht, nicht einmal annähernd in die Gefilde der Wahlkampfkosten kämen.
Und um ganz genau zu sein, ist Wahlbetrug sogar etwas, was an sich keine Zivilklagen und somit auch keine Kriegskasse erforderlich macht, da in diesem Fall, sofern begründet, von Rechts und Amts wegen ermittelt und ggf. angeklagt würde.

Die harmloseste Erklärung wäre noch, dass der aktuellen Empörungswelle über eine vorgeblich "gestohlene Wahl" mehr Pull zugebilligt wird als dem Willen im selben Lager, die Schulden von jemandem zu begleichen, der bei jeder Gelegenheit getönt hat, er wäre auf so etwas gar nicht angewiesen und gerade deshalb ein vom "Establishment" losgelöster Kandidat. Und selbst das wäre zumindest arg hinterfotzig gegenüber dem eigenen Fanclub und durchaus eine neue Qualität im Vergleich zur der - leider ebenfalls üblich gewordenen - Arschigkeit gegenüber politischen Widersachern.


----------



## hoffgang (11. November 2020)

Naja, wenn man PKs schon Im Hinterhof einer Gärtnerei halten muss, dann müssen eben kreative Wege her um frisches Geld zu beschaffen. Die Deutsche Bank wird ihm ja wohl aktuell nichts leihen.

Aber schön zu sehen die Donalds "America First" zu "It's only about me" wurde. Warum auch einen geregelten Übergang organisieren, mitten in einer Pandemie, vollkommen unnötig. Aber hey, Pompeo hats ja gesagt, es wird ein funktionierendes Ministerium geben, mit oder ohne Übergabe, wer braucht schon sowas. Disfunktionale Regierungsorgane wegen nicht besetzter Stellen, gabs unter Trump ja im Grunde auch nicht.

Wie passend, dass sich der Supreme Court derzeit mit der Frage beschäftigt, ob man Obamacare nun vollständig oder in teilen kippen soll. Und noch paradoxer: Trump würde wohl die Abschaffung von Obamacare - wohlgemerkt, mitten in einer Pandemie - als Sieg verkaufen, war schließlich eines seiner Wahlziele.

Was für verblendete Idioten wählen bitte solche Typen und was mich noch viel mehr interessiert, wieviel verschimmelte Dichtungsmasse muss man bitte zwischen den Ohren haben um für sowas online Propaganda zu machen...


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie passend, dass sich der Supreme Court derzeit mit der Frage beschäftigt, ob man Obamacare nun vollständig oder in teilen kippen soll. Und noch paradoxer: Trump würde wohl die Abschaffung von Obamacare - wohlgemerkt, mitten in einer Pandemie - als Sieg verkaufen, war schließlich eines seiner Wahlziele.


Also wurde die KV dort noch nicht ganz abgeschafft?
Das hätte fatale Folgen in der Pandemie, wenn sich arme Menschen keine Behandlung leisten können.
Es gibt schon nachweislich mehr Tote in der armen Bevölkerung weil die in der Regel ungesünder leben als gut Situierte.

Die gesetzlichen  KV ist eine der größten Errungenschaften eines modernen Sozialstaats.
Auch in Europa gibt es da Unterschiede. In der Schweiz oder Italien z.B. muß man zumindest teilweise die Arzt Rechnungen selber bezahlen. Der Onkel 2. Grades meiner Frau ist Zahnarzt in Italien. Daher weiß ich das.
Wie das in anderen europäischen Ländern aussieht weiß ich dagegen nicht.

Ich bin jedenfalls froh das es sowas gibt. Wir haben hier in DE eine sehr gute medizinischen Versorgung.
Ohne meine Medikamente wäre ich schon unter der Erde.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ohne meine Medikamente wäre ich schon unter der Erde.




Aber eine allgemeine, gesetzliche Krankenversicherung ist doch "sozialistisch" 
Von Arbeitslosen- oder Pflegeversicherung mal ganz zu schweigen! ^^


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Klagen über Klagen: Diese Prozesse drohen Trump nach Ende seiner Amtszeit



> Trump selbst witzelte einmal darüber, dass er das Land nach einer Wahlniederlage womöglich verlassen müsse. Womöglich ein gar nicht so abwegiges Szenario.



Da kommt einiges auf ihn zu.


----------



## Don-71 (11. November 2020)

Leute, Leute,

Trump tauscht 5 Spitzenleute im Pentagon aus, die Möglichkeit eines Staatsstreiches besteht, ich habe diesem Thread nicht umsonst mit seinem Titel aufgemacht.








						Mehrere Spitzenposten im Pentagon mit Trump-Loyalisten besetzt
					

Erst entlässt US-Präsident Trump Verteidigungsminister Esper, nun tauscht die Regierung weitere Führungskräfte aus. Die Demokraten wittern Gefahr für einen geordneten Machtübergang.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Die Militärs sollten dagegen protestieren. Alle kann er ja gar nicht entlassen.

Edit: Hat der Spinner eigentlich noch Zugang zu Atomwaffen-Absicherungs-Codes?


----------



## Don-71 (11. November 2020)

Ja klar bis 20. Januar 2021


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Sobald Biden im Amt ist, wird er das Pentagon mit seinen Leuten besetzen.
Da kann Trump und Co. noch so meckern.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Bis zum 20.01.2021 ist er Präsident (danach eventuell Diktator/Putschist/whatever)
und damit Oberbefehlshaber über alle Streitkräfte, inklusive allen ABC-Waffen 

Passend dazu gab es vorgestern schon einen Artikel beim Postillon:









						Irrer Diktator klammert sich an die Macht: UNO entsendet Blauhelme in die USA
					

Trotz seiner Abwahl will sich Diktator Donald J. Trump in der nordamerikanischen Republik USA weiterhin an der Macht halten und den Sieg seines demokr




					www.der-postillon.com
				




Hoffen wir mal, dass das wirklich nur Fantasie und Satire bleibt 

Schön ist aber auch der hier:









						"Jetzt reicht's!" – Queen unterstellt USA wieder der britischen Krone
					

Jetzt hat sie die Faxen dicke! Königin Elisabeth II. hat heute die sofortige Rückkehr der Vereinigten Staaten unter die Herrschaft der britischen Kron




					www.der-postillon.com
				




Wird Zeit, dass die Queen mal durch greift


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass die Queen mal durch greift


Die Queen schickt Prinz Charles und dessen erste Amtshandlung ist es, neue Bäume zu pflanzen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (11. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Bis zum 20.01.2021 ist er Präsident (danach eventuell Diktator/Putschist/whatever)
> und damit Oberbefehlshaber über alle Streitkräfte, inklusive allen ABC-Waffen


Selbst viele bekannte Republikaner haben bereits erklärt, dass er auf jeden Fall platz machen wird, entweder freiwillig oder notfalls durch den Secret Service.
Denn ab dem Tag der Angelobung sind sie aus der Geiselhaft Trumps befreit, er kann ihnen Politisch dann nichts mehr antun - sprich aus einen Amt werfen.
Denn so asozial sind bei weitem nicht alle Republikaner, nicht wenige haben weit mehr Achtung vor der Demokratie und den Wahlen, das sieht man auch daran das sich immer mehr nicht mehr zu Wort melden - was man als Opposition Trumps wertet.
Selbst der Republikanische Propaganda-Sender Fox wendet sich von ihm Teilweise ab, die Mauern stürzen rund um Trump ein, nur er will oder kann es nicht begreifen.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Prinz Charles


Der wäre doch eher nützlich um die Bevölkerung in einen Tiefschlaf zu versetzen, damit dann die restliche, _zivilisierte_ Welt Zeit hat, sich eine Lösung zu überlegen


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Sobald Biden im Amt ist, wird er das Pentagon mit seinen Leuten besetzen.
> Da kann Trump und Co. noch so meckern.


Ich hoffe mal das er keinen Staatsstreich plant.
Aber so wahnsinnig kann eigentlich niemand sein.
Wobei... bei Trump ist alles möglich.  
Da kann man dann nur hoffen das die Militärs vernünftig sind und "meutern".


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Denn so asozial sind bei weitem nicht alle Republikaner, nicht wenige haben weit mehr Achtung vor der Demokratie und den Wahlen, das sieht man auch daran das sich immer mehr nicht mehr zu Wort melden - was man als Opposition Trumps wertet.
> Selbst der Republikanische Propaganda-Sender Fox wendet sich von ihm Teilweise ab, die Mauern stürzen rund um Trump ein, nur er will oder kann es nicht begreifen.


Du darfst aber nicht vergessen, dass über 70 Millionen Amerikaner Trump gewählt haben und sie brauchen seine Wähler, um z.B. die Stichwahlen für die Senatoren von Georgia gewinnen zu können. Die Republikaner wollen garantiert nicht die Mehrheit im Senat verlieren.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Also einen Staatsstreich selbst dürfte er selbst niemals durchführen können.
Offiziell ist der Präsident zwar der "Oberbefehlshaber", aber ganz allein, ohne Kontrolle kann er auch nicht agieren, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also einen Staatsstreich selbst dürfte er selbst niemals durchführen können.
> Offiziell ist der Präsident zwar der "Oberbefehlshaber", aber ganz allein, ohne Kontrolle kann er auch nicht agieren, soweit ich weiß.


Kommt wohl drauf an wie loyal der Führungsstab ist.
Und wie unvernünftig.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Also einen Staatsstreich selbst dürfte er selbst niemals durchführen können.
> Offiziell ist der Präsident zwar der "Oberbefehlshaber", aber ganz allein, ohne Kontrolle kann er auch nicht agieren, soweit ich weiß.


Was passiert aber, wenn die Proud Boys und andere Gruppierungen aufdrehen und der Präsident das Ausnahmerecht ausrufen muss?
Oder Trump erkennt, dass die Wahl ein Putschversuch ist und er dann das Kriegsrecht ausruft?


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Dann gibt es einen Bürgerkrieg. Aber wir wollen mal nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen.
Die Hoffnung (auf Vernunft) stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Was dann passiert @Threshold ist wirklich sehr schwer abzuschätzen, zu mal ich glaube, dass keiner von uns hier ad hoc genug Ahnung hat, wie die entsprechende Gesetzeslage ist. 

_Falls_ die Trumpadministration einen derartigen Schritt wagen sollte, _hoffe _ich inständig, dass es auch in den USA genug Kontrolle und genug vernünftige Leute gibt, die dieses zu verhindern wissen.

Das Militär im Inneren quasi "gegen" die Bevölkerung ein zu setzen, wäre jedenfalls Beispiellos für eine "westliche" Nation und auch der extremste Fall, der hoffentlich nie eintritt.

_Möglich_ ist ja leider erst mal Alles, aber wegen ein "paar" Stimmzetteln das Militär zu aktivieren?
So weit kann es eigentlich nicht kommen (hoffe ich inständig)


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die Militärs sollten dagegen protestieren. Alle kann er ja gar nicht entlassen.


Ein Soldat protestiert nicht gegen die Besetzung politischer Ämter...

Jedenfalls nicht in dem Sinne wie du das meinst


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Soldat protestiert nicht gegen die Besetzung politischer Ämter...
> 
> Jedenfalls nicht in dem Sinne wie du das meinst


Ich meine gegen einen Staatsstreich. Und damit meine ich auch hochrangige Offiziere.


----------



## Sparanus (11. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich meine gegen einen Staatsstreich. Und damit meine ich auch hochrangige Offiziere.


Dann war das unklar geschrieben.
Nun ja, man sollte sich jedenfalls nicht so verhalten wie unsere Reichswehr damals.


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2020)

Der hier scheint auch unter Wahrnehmungsstörungen zu leiden: Trump-Wähler Von Anhalt: "Die Wahl ist noch lange nicht zu Ende"


----------



## Mahoy (11. November 2020)

Im Zweifelsfall dürfte es von Vorteil ein, dass sich Trump bei großen Teilen des US-Militärs durch seine respektlosen Äußerungen gegenüber Veteranen und die Missachtung des Rats bzw. das Absägen von kompetenten Militärs eher unbeliebt gemacht hat. Selbst viele republikanisch wählende Soldaten haben nicht viel Gutes über ihren GröPaZ zu sagen, wie ich aus erster Hand weiß.

Meine Bekannten im US-Militär sagten auch, dass in "unattraktiven" Regionen stationierte Soldaten seine massiven Truppenabzüge natürlich erst einmal begrüßen - die in attraktiven Gegenden stationierten hingegen nicht so sehr. Und hinter all dem steht die Ahnung, dass die trumpsche Politik auf längere Sicht bedeutet, dass weniger Soldaten gebraucht werden. Das wiederum bedeutet, dass auch bei Interesse auslaufende Dienstverhältnisse nicht verlängert und Kasernen geschlossen werden - was nicht nur für die zivile Infrastruktur im Umfeld schlecht ist, sondern auch für Soldaten, die sich so seßhaft gemacht haben, wie es ihr Beruf gestattet.

Kurz, wenn Trump gewaltsam putschen wollen sollte, würde er sich dabei wohl auf seine Truppen in Hawaii-Uniform verlassen müssen. Und zwischen martialischen Auftritten bzw. halbgaren Entführungsplänen für Politiker und dem bewaffneten Aufstand gegen Armee und Behörden auf Seite des rechtmäßig im Amts bestätigten Präsidenten gibt es eben doch einen Unterschied.

Es hat schon seinen Grund, warum der schlechte Verlierer es so offensichtlich auf reine Wortgefechte anlegt ... Das ist nichts anderes als Verzögerungstaktik, um sich kurz vor Ende noch mal zu profilieren und abzusahnen. Auf einen Bürgerkrieg, der ihn gründlich vom Golfen abhalten würde, hat Donnie definitiv keine Lust.


----------



## Threshold (11. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kurz, wenn Trump gewaltsam putschen wollen sollte, würde er sich dabei wohl auf seine Truppen in Hawaii-Uniform verlassen müssen.


Kann ja sein, dass demnächst viele russische Militärs in den USA Urlaub machen werden.


----------



## chill_eule (11. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> GröPaZ


Ich mag ja Kalkofe eigentlich nicht, aber der ist gut ^^

Man könnte auch von einem GApU sprechen


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. November 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich mag ja Kalkofe eigentlich nicht, aber der ist gut ^^


Also bei der Mattscheibe hat mir Olli immer sehr gut gefallen.
Und die Idee, Volksmusik mit Strafen zu belegen, war nicht so schlecht ... . 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Geld muss halt irgendwie zusammenkommen und auch wenn der Donald vom Vermögen auf 2,5 Mrd. Dollar geschätzt wird (so es stimmt), würde das Geld daher eben bei weiten nicht reichen um diesen Wahlkampf und seine kommenden angestrebten Prozesse alleine zu bezahlen.


Schaut euch das an:
Trump und die Deutsch Bank:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_A7BSFtWxsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ,

Trump und das FBI:








						Trump und das FBI | Reportage & Dokumentation
					

Trump und das FBI




					www.daserste.de
				




Trump und Rußland:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YX-3HtF5D1A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Wenn auch nur die Hälfte davon stimmt, ist er geliefert.
Und bei Landesverrat sind die Amis nicht so zimperlich ... .

Bin wieder da vom Zwangsurlaub.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. November 2020)

Siehe oben (Beiträge vereint).


----------



## Lichtspieler2000 (14. November 2020)

Nun reklamiert Donald liar Trump auch noch den Impfstoff für sich...
Ja, und Donnie hat auch eigenhändig das erste Atom überhaupt gespalten, das Automobil erfunden und golft in seiner Freizeit im Mare Nubium - da ist so ein lächerlicher Impfstoff doch grad mal ein kurzer Pausenfüller für ihn.
Mich würde mal interessieren, ob er sich selbst wirklich glaubt oder nur Klageabweisungen/Haftverschonung aufgrund von geistiger Unzurechnungsfähigkeit vorbereitet.


Whispercat schrieb:


> aber alleine an seinen Taten gemessen ist er trotzdem ohne Zweifel der bisher beste US Präsident seit Kennedy.


Vor dem Hintergrund, was der Clown nun treibt, hat die Aussage definitiv nochmal Unterhaltungswert.

Wenn ihm jemand gesagt hätte, dass der Impfstoff in Deutschland entwickelt wurde und Pfizer nur Hersteller und Vertreiber ist, hätte er vielleicht vor dem "unsicheren Impfstoff aus Deutschland" gewarnt. Zudem kann er gar nicht bei Bointech mit an dem Impfstoff gearbeitet haben, weil seine Hände deutlich zu klein für die dortigen Sicherheitshandschuhe sind.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Deg7VrpHbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Johnny05 (14. November 2020)

Whispercat schrieb:


> aber alleine an seinen Taten gemessen ist er trotzdem ohne Zweifel der bisher beste US Präsident seit Kennedy.


Diese Aussage ist so lächerlich , dümmer gehts kaum noch . Jetzt kapierst Du hoffentlich warum ich Dich mit Corona - Leugnern , Covidioten ,Impfgegnern und Aluhut - Trägern über einen Kamm schere .Fühl Dich geehrt.


Gruß und ein schönes Leben in Deutschland

Johnny05


----------



## Whispercat (14. November 2020)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist so lächerlich , dümmer gehts kaum noch . Jetzt kapierst Du hoffentlich warum ich Dich mit Corona - Leugnern , Covidioten ,Impfgegnern und Aluhut - Trägern über einen Kamm schere .Fühl Dich geehrt.
> 
> 
> Gruß und ein schönes Leben in Deutschland
> ...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BwSts2s4ba4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (14. November 2020)

Gehen dir wiedermal die Argumente aus?!


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2020)

Die Chinesen haben Joe Biden inzwischen zum Sieg gratuliert.
Putin meckert noch seine Hacker Gruppe aus und fragt, was schief gelaufen ist. 
Am Besten war aber Mitt Romney, der Trump mit einem fetten, faulen Gorilla vergleicht. 
Sogar Ex Präsident Bush hat Biden schon gratuliert.
Die Republikaner werden sich der Realität stellen müssen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. November 2020)

Warum muss man dem denn unbedingt gratulieren?
Wurde dem isländischen Staatschef zu seinem Wahlsieg im Juni eigentlich auch von anderen Staatschefs gratuliert?

Immer diese Schleimscheißerei...


----------



## Threshold (14. November 2020)

Die Glückwünsche kommen doch eh nicht an, weil sie ja ans Außenministerium geleitet werden und Trumps Freunde leiten ja nichts weiter.


----------



## Tengri86 (14. November 2020)

Lichtspieler2000 schrieb:


> Nun reklamiert Donald liar Trump auch noch den Impfstoff für sich...
> Ja, und Donnie hat auch eigenhändig das erste Atom überhaupt gespalten, das Automobil erfunden und golft in seiner Freizeit im Mare Nubium - da ist so ein lächerlicher Impfstoff doch grad mal ein kurzer Pausenfüller für ihn.
> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob er sich selbst wirklich glaubt oder nur Klageabweisungen/Haftverschonung aufgrund von geistiger Unzurechnungsfähigkeit vorbereitet.
> 
> ...


Heute auch:




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1327638502280925184

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## chill_eule (14. November 2020)

Da fällt einem echt nix mehr zu ein 

Fehlt nur noch ein Bild von ihm, wo er mit Schild und Schwert bewaffnet, höchstpersönlich das Virus bekämpft


----------



## Mahoy (14. November 2020)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Warum muss man dem denn unbedingt gratulieren?
> Wurde dem isländischen Staatschef zu seinem Wahlsieg im Juni eigentlich auch von anderen Staatschefs gratuliert?


Um es ganz kurz zu beantworten: Ja.

Das diplomatische Protokoll sieht das so vor und vor vier Jahren wurde auch Trump gratuliert, obwohl man hierzulande überwirgend gehofft hatte, dass er nicht Präsident wird. Warum also sollten Vertreter bundesdeutscher Parteien nicht auch Biden gratulieren?

Dass du es im Falle von Herrn Johannesson nicht wahrgenommen hast, könnte drei Gründe haben:
1.) Da Island auf der weltpolitischen Bühne eher weniger relevant ist, wurden die Gratulationen in den Medien nicht so ausführlich thematisiert.
2.) Herr Grímsson hat sich bei der Amtsübergabe nicht so arschig verhalten wie Trump, was den Übergang deutlich einfacher gestaltete und das internationale Interesse wiederum geringer ausfallen ließ.
3.) Deine Wahrnehmung ist grundsätzlich selektiv.
Überschneidungen möglich.


----------



## Tekkla (16. November 2020)

Es kommt wie ich es mir gedacht habe  









						Trump Supporter Arrested For Requesting Absentee Ballot For Dead Mother
					

The president accuses Democrats of “voter fraud,” but one of his supporters became the first person in a Pennsylvania county charged with the crime in 30 years.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## Tengri86 (16. November 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1328200072987893762

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (16. November 2020)

Die Wahl zum Sexiest Man Alive hat all die Jahre _eigentlich_ auch Trump gewonnen, falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet.


----------



## Threshold (16. November 2020)

Ist Trump nicht auch mehrfacher Oscar, Golden Globe, Grammy und Tony Award Gewinner?


----------



## Don-71 (17. November 2020)

Sehr interessante aber auch höchst erschreckende Analyse!









						Trumps Wähler: Wie konnten sie nur?
					

Der Präsident wurde abgewählt, bekam aber gut zehn Millionen Stimmen mehr als 2016. In fast der Hälfte aller Kreise gewann Trump mit mehr als 40 Prozentpunkten Vorsprung vor Biden. Warum halten ihm so viele Amerikaner die Treue? Zehn Erklärungen.




					www.faz.net
				




Und in Georgia geht es jetzt richtig ab zwischen den Repubklikanern, einschliesslich eventuell versuchter Beeinflussung durch Lindsey Graham, einfach Briefwahlstimmen unter den Tisch fallen zu lassen!









						Georgia secretary of state says Lindsey Graham implied he should try to throw away ballots
					






					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Mahoy (17. November 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sehr interessante aber auch höchst erschreckende Analyse!


Da besagte Analyse hinter einer Paywall steckt, empfehle ich diese kurze, bebilderte Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Don-71 (17. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Da besagte Analyse hinter einer Paywall steckt, empfehle ich diese kurze, bebilderte Zusammenfassung.


Das ist immer höchst bescheuert, als ich den Link gepostet habe, war es noch frei lesbar.


----------



## Andrej (18. November 2020)

Auch interessant über das Electoral College




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G3wLQz-LgrM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und über die Wahlen im Jahre 2024. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yhlUD_HSm2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2020)

> Auch Parteifreunde schimpfen​Gestern verkündete Christopher Miller, der amtierende Verteidigungsminister, dass die USA mehr als 2000 Soldaten aus Afghanistan und dem Irak abziehen werden. "Am 15 Januar 2021 wird die Truppenstärke in Afghanistan bei 2500 Soldaten liegen", sagte Miller, ebenso im Irak. Trump hat damit Wahlkampf gemacht, dass er die USA aus Kriegen und Konflikten heraushalten und ihre Soldaten zurückholen will.
> 
> Dieser Vorstoß allerdings fliegt Trump gerade um die Ohren. Selbst sein verlässlichster Partner, Mitch McConnell, der Chef der Republikaner im Senat, wurde sehr deutlich: "Ein schneller Rückzug von US-Truppen aus Afghanistan würde unseren Verbündeten schaden und die Leute erfreuen, die uns übel wollen."
> 
> ...


Quelle: Trump will bis zum Schluss durchregieren

Trump tut alles daran seinen Nachfolger das Leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (18. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trump tut alles daran seinen Nachfolger das Leben schwer zu machen.


Das war schon klar als er damals angetreten ist und man wusste ja, wie er sich verhält.
Joe Biden wird erst am 20. Januar Zugriff auf die Ministerien bekommen, vorher nicht.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Joe Biden wird erst am 20. Januar Zugriff auf die Ministerien bekommen, vorher nicht.


Ja genau. Und deswegen nutzt Trump seine Amtszeit noch für "Spielchen" aus.

Edit: Trump hat wieder jemanden entlassen der nicht nach seiner Pfeife getanzt hat

Donald Trump entlässt Leiter für US-Wahlsicherheit


----------



## Andrej (18. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qUm2KWPmnHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Eckism (18. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ja genau. Und deswegen nutzt Trump seine Amtszeit noch für "Spielchen" aus.
> 
> Edit: Trump hat wieder jemanden entlassen der nicht nach seiner Pfeife getanzt hat
> 
> Donald Trump entlässt Leiter für US-Wahlsicherheit


Das ist ja auch sein gutes Recht...vielleicht lernen die blöden Amis draus und lassen es lieber bleiben, solch einen Deppen zum Präsidenten zu machen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. November 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Edit: Trump hat wieder jemanden entlassen der nicht nach seiner Pfeife getanzt hat
> 
> Donald Trump entlässt Leiter für US-Wahlsicherheit


Verdientermaßen. Wie kann der sich denn dieser Mr. Krebs erdreisten, seine professionelle Meinung zu vertreten oder - Gott bewahre! - sogar noch die Wahrheit zu sagen? Das geht ja nun wirklich nicht unter der Trump-Administration, da könnte ja jeder kommen ...


----------



## chill_eule (18. November 2020)

Kennt ihr die Geschichte von "Pippi Trumpstrumpf"?


----------



## Leonidas_I (18. November 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch sein gutes Recht...vielleicht lernen die blöden Amis draus und lassen es lieber bleiben, solch einen Deppen zum Präsidenten zu machen.


Was soll man da lernen?
Schon vor Trump hat man einen Deppen zum Präsidenten gemacht. Dass auf einen Kriegstreiber kein weiterer Kriegstreiber (Killary) folgt, ist vermutlich nicht die schlechteste Lösung. Die meisten werden sich wohl nicht mehr an ihr Säbelrasseln in Richtung Moskau erinnern...

Schauen wir mal, was Mr. "Heal again" nun bringen wird. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (18. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Die Wahl zum Sexiest Man Alive hat all die Jahre _eigentlich_ auch Trump gewonnen, falls ihr es noch nicht wusstet.


Ja, aber bei den Klingonen.
Da würde selbst Quasimodo noch Zweiter.


----------



## Don-71 (19. November 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was soll man da lernen?
> *Schon vor Trump hat man einen Deppen zum Präsidenten gemacht. Dass auf einen Kriegstreiber kein weiterer Kriegstreiber (Killary) folgt, ist vermutlich nicht die schlechteste Lösung*. Die meisten werden sich wohl nicht mehr an ihr Säbelrasseln in Richtung Moskau erinnern...
> 
> Schauen wir mal, was Mr. "Heal again" nun bringen wird. Ich bin gespannt.


Behaupten kann man ja viel, wenn der Tag lang ist, aber die Aussage hat genauso viel Gehalt oder Niveau, wie Stalin und Hitler haben sich für den Frieden in der Welt eingesetzt.
Dazu kann man bei den derzeitigen Corona Zahlen in den USA und dem offensichtlichen vorsätzlichen Nichtstun oder sogar Verschlimmerung durch Trump und seiner Administration langsam von vorsätzlichem Totschlag an der eigenen Bevölkerung sprechen!


----------



## Eckism (19. November 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was soll man da lernen?
> Schon vor Trump hat man einen Deppen zum Präsidenten gemacht. Dass auf einen Kriegstreiber kein weiterer Kriegstreiber (Killary) folgt, ist vermutlich nicht die schlechteste Lösung. Die meisten werden sich wohl nicht mehr an ihr Säbelrasseln in Richtung Moskau erinnern...
> 
> Schauen wir mal, was Mr. "Heal again" nun bringen wird. Ich bin gespannt.


Besser nur gegen Russland wettern anstatt es sich mit fast allen Ländern dieser Erde zu verscherzen und einen Bürgerkrieg im eigenen Land anzuzetteln.


----------



## Mahoy (19. November 2020)

Es soll es ja sogar Leute geben, die es tatsächlich für eine Friedensleistung halten, dass unter Trump ein Schulterschluss israelischer Hardliner mit sunnitischen Hardlinern gegen schiitische Hardliner zustande gekommen ist.

Das ist in etwa so, als ob man einen Brandstifter zum Ehrenfeuerwehrmann ernennt, weil er einen Ölbrand mit einer Mischung aus Kerosin und Benzin löschen will ...


----------



## Poulton (19. November 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei den Klingonen.
> Da würde selbst Quasimodo noch Zweiter.


Die Gene Roddenberrry Welt lässt aber (leider?) weiterhin auf sich warten.


----------



## hoffgang (19. November 2020)

Leonidas_I schrieb:


> Was soll man da lernen?
> Schon vor Trump hat man einen Deppen zum Präsidenten gemacht. Dass auf einen Kriegstreiber kein weiterer Kriegstreiber (Killary) folgt, ist vermutlich nicht die schlechteste Lösung. Die meisten werden sich wohl nicht mehr an ihr Säbelrasseln in Richtung Moskau erinnern...
> 
> Schauen wir mal, was Mr. "Heal again" nun bringen wird. Ich bin gespannt.


Wieder so ein Beitrag bei dem man nicht weiß ob das ernst gemeint ist oder Satire sein soll.

"Säbelrasseln in Richtung Moskau"... Wow, ich bin so schwer beeindruckt. Dass Trump, aus welchen Motiven auch immer, es verbaselt Rüstungskontrollverträge mit Russland neu zu verhandeln bzw. aktiv an deren Abschaffung arbeitet, das wird aber von deinesgleichen irgendwie nicht mit einer steigenden Konfliktgefahr assoziiert...

Wäre ja nicht so, als hätte man grade im Rahmen der Verträge über Nuklearwaffen einiges zu tun, aber ich weiß, Killary klingt einfach besser als sich mit Fakten auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. November 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Gene Roddenberrry Welt lässt aber (leider?) weiterhin auf sich warten.


Es wird Zeit, daß Kirk mal mit der Enterprise auftaucht und einige mit zum Kronos nimmt als Friedensbotschafter ohne Rückflug.

DaSopchu'DI' Dapabchugh


----------



## Tengri86 (20. November 2020)

https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...erhalf-a-b13898d7-41fe-41d3-8fdd-2ab512d92abc


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> https://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausl...erhalf-a-b13898d7-41fe-41d3-8fdd-2ab512d92abc


Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand untersucht, warum unter den Vollspinnern in den USA und bei uns (vorerst gefühlt) überdurchschnittlich viele Juristen zu finden sind?


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand untersucht, warum unter den Vollspinnern in den USA und bei uns (vorerst gefühlt) überdurchschnittlich viele Juristen zu finden sind?


Jurismus und Wahnsinn liegen eben nahe beieinander.


----------



## Don-71 (20. November 2020)

Ich kann aus allererster Hand berichten, das dem nicht so ist!


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2020)

Habe nun, ach! Esoterik,
Juristerei und Veganismus,
Und leider auch Esoterik
Durchaus praktiziert, mit heißem Bemühn.
Da steh' ich nun vorm Brandenburger Tor,
Und komm' mir wie ein Querdenker vor! 

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich kenne selbst genug Juristen, die diesen Blödsinn _nicht_ mitmachen.
Mir fiel lediglich auf, dass mit Rudolph Guiliani, Beate Bahner, Markus Haintz etc. es auffällig viele Juristen gibt, die in letzter Zeit prominent den Eindruck erwecken, nicht alle Steine auf der Schleuder haben ...


----------



## Poulton (20. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> die in letzter Zeit prominent den Eindruck erwecken, nicht alle Steine auf der Schleuder haben ...


Das sollte spätestens seit Ende der 80er, Anfang der 90er bekannt sein. Um dazu einen Namen zu nennen: Jürgen Rieger.


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2020)

Ja, aber erst in jüngster Zeit treten die so geballt auf. Vorher war das alle paar Jahre mal ein besonders auffälliger Jurist - oder meinetwegen Lehrer, Mediziner etc., also Menschen, bei denen man eigentlich davon ausgehen oder sich zumindest intensiv wünschen würde, dass es bei ihnen im Oberstübchen nicht spukt.

Mir ist schon klar, dass es diese Patienten sicherlich schon immer in größerer Zahl gab und sie jetzt einfach nur medial präsenter sind, während sie damals eher selten ins Rampenlicht rückten. Wenn die damals ihr Credo verkündeten, konnte das beispielsweise noch nicht von einer schnell wachsenden Flachbirnen-Fanbase durch Internet turbuliert werden.


----------



## Eckism (20. November 2020)

Könnte durchaus auch Marketing sein...
Aus Sicht eines Querdenkerrandalierers: Da gehe ich doch lieber zu einem Anwalt, der mich nicht gleich als Spinner abstempelt, sondern mit randaliert.
Man würde sich ja sonst nicht unnötig mit der Polizei anlegen und dutzende Male meinen Beruf und meinen Namen rausposaunen.

Man merkt halt, das die Leute momentan zu viel Zeit haben, geht mir auch nicht anders...


----------



## Mahoy (20. November 2020)

Ich bin vielleicht ein wenig seltsam, aber ich nutze meine Zeit lieber produktiv und anständig, auch wenn ich mal zu viel davon habe.


----------



## Eckism (20. November 2020)

Ich sorge eigentlich nur Tag für Tag für Begung von meinen 2 Wägelchen.


----------



## Andrej (26. November 2020)

Wie man die Stimmenverteilung der Wahlmänner neu regeln könnte und wie dieses die Wahlen beeinflussen würde.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PNmhj_wMPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Threshold (26. November 2020)

Mal sehen, wann sich Trump selbst begnadigt.








						Flynn begnadigt: Straffreiheit für Trumps Ex-Sicherheitsberater
					

Kurz vor Ende seiner Amtszeit macht Donald Trump Nägel mit Köpfen: Er begnadigte seinen ehemaligen Sicherheitsberater Flynn, der wegen der Russland-Affäre unter Druck stand. Die Demokraten sind erbost. Von Claudia Sarre.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (26. November 2020)

Scheinbar machen sich die Israelis bereit für mögliche Racheakte pro-iranischer Gruppen. Trump will es ja zum Ende noch mal knallen lassen, seine Art, den möglichen Atomdeal mit Biden zu torpedieren. Mal sehen, ob seine Berater es ihm noch ausreden können.


----------



## Andrej (30. November 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOk4-t-AzHE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (30. November 2020)

Trump erklärt Twitter wegen Windel-Fotos zum nationalen Sicherheitsrisiko

"Diaper Don"


----------



## Mahoy (30. November 2020)

Trump macht sich. Dank der von ihm angeregten und freundlicherweise von seinem Fanblock bezahlten Nachzählung in Wisconsin erhöht sich inzwischen Bidens Stimmanteil sogar noch.  

Okay, es sind nur ein paar Promille, von denen sich keiner der Kandidaten etwas kaufen kann. Aber ganz offenkundig gab es sogar mehr "Unregelmäßigkeiten" zugunsten des republikanischen Kandidaten. Falls also (höchst unwahrscheinlicherweise) tatsächlich vorsätzlicher und/oder groß angelegter Betrug dahinter stecken sollte, wie Donnie und seine Spießgesellen so gerne tönen, würde sich womöglich herauskristallisieren, dass seine eigenen Anhänger am stärksten manipuliert haben.

Man kann wirklich nur noch feiern, so dämlich ist das Ganze.


----------



## Don-71 (30. November 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Man kann wirklich nur noch feiern, so dämlich ist das Ganze.


Salve,

die Frage die ich mir stelle, ist der *Zweck* des ganzen Theaters. Weder die Berater der GOP noch alle Leute im White House, sind plötzlich komplett verblödet.
Selbst bei Donnie bin ich mir sicher, das er weiss, das er verloren hat, bei ihm spielt einmal sein grenzenloser Narzismus eine Rolle, aber m.A. nach ist sein Hauptmotiv noch Geld von Spendern zu erhalten, um eventuelle Schulden aus dem Wahlkampf zu tilgen.
Bei der GOP ist das aber schon ein sehr zweiseitiges Schwert, einmal die 70% Trumpisten, die überzeugt sind, Donnie hat recht und die Wahl wurde geraubt, aber auf der anderen Seite die ganzen Independece Leute und die restlichen "vernünftigen" GOP Wähler, die die Angriffe auf die Wahl und Demokratie sicherlich nicht wirklich witzig finden. Das kann bei der Wahl in Georgie auch ganz gut zurückschlagen und die GOP steht *ohne alles da.*

Mein persönlicher Verdacht ist, ohne das ich dafür "Beweise" hätte, dass die GOP diese angebliche Wahlbetrugs Kampagne in Zukunft nutzen könnte, um am Supreme Court ein dauerhaftes Verbot von Briefwahlstimmen zu erwirken, nach dem Motto, Briefwahlstimmen sind Wahlbetrug.
Die "Denker" der GOP haben bei dieser Wahl sehr genau vor Augen geführt bekommen, wie groß der Mobilisierungsfaktor der Demokraten ist, wenn Briefwahlen grundsätzlich erlaubt sind, insoweit glaube ich, dass sie dagegen etwas unternehmen werden und deshalb diese Kampagne laufen lassen, um daraus in Zukunft Vorteile vor zu entscheinden Gerichten zu erhalten.

Edit:

Brianna vernichtet ihn heute mal wieder.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CwJKsWhB4os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (1. Dezember 2020)

Das Kabinett von Biden wird immer besser! Denn nun hat er auch Neera Tanden ins Kabinett geholt.
Diese Frau hat mal vorgeschlagen, dass wenn die USA schon andere Länder bomben und besetzen, dann sollten die USA  auch die Bodenschätze dieser Länder dazu nutzen um die Invasion zu bezahlen - also dass was Trump mal zu laut ausgesprochen hat, was vielen in den USA nicht gefallen hat, denn sowas sagt man im engstem Kreis. Weil sonst den USA ein zu großer finanzieler Schaden entsteht. Aber auch sondst ist diese Frau der Partei treu bis zur letzten Patrone. In den Video wird aufgezöhlt womit sie sonnst noch in ihrer Karriere aufgefallen ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cAB1rTeZDw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hat der Kreml sich jetzt auch mit der Nierderlage seines Proteges Donnie Trump abgefunden?

Klar und jetzt wird gleich die Propagandatrommel gerührt. Übrigens ist das Thema so alte wie die Welt selbst und durchgezogen haben es zuletzt George. W Bush mit der GOP und den Neocons im Irak, erst die Obama Administration gab den Irakern die völlige Kontrolle über ihre Ölförderung und den Vekauf zurück.
Man sollte sich halt informieren und nicht jede Propaganda ohne zu denken posten!


----------



## Tekkla (1. Dezember 2020)

Er meinte wohl eher, dass sie hinsichtlich Libyen so eine Äußerung tätigte.


----------



## Andrej (1. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat der Kreml sich jetzt auch mit der Nierderlage seines Proteges Donnie Trump abgefunden?
> 
> Klar und jetzt wird gleich die Propagandatrommel gerührt. Übrigens ist das Thema so alte wie die Welt selbst und durchgezogen haben es zuletzt George. W Bush mit der GOP und den Neocons im Irak, erst die Obama Administration gab den Irakern die völlige Kontrolle über ihre Ölförderung und den Vekauf zurück.
> Man sollte sich halt informieren und nicht jede Propaganda ohne zu denken posten!


Was hat das jetzt mit Propaganda zu tun? Wenn Biden Menschen in sein Kabinett holt, die sich in ihrer Ideologien mit nichts von den Leuten unterscheiden die Trump in seinem Kabinett hatte?
Dass selbe habe ich auch bei Trump gesagt, der ein Gegner des Irak Krieges war und dann alle die an dem Krieg beteiligt waren in das Kabinett holte.
Und was habe ich mit dem Kreml zu tun? Und auch wenn diese Information aus dem Kreml kommen sollte, wird sie dadruch nicht Falsch!

Ich glaube du wärst auch mit Hitler zufrieden als Präsidenten der USA - solange es nicht Trump ist!


----------



## Tekkla (1. Dezember 2020)

BÄM! Goodwins Law. Damit ist das Topic so richtig im Arsch.


----------



## Andrej (1. Dezember 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> BÄM! Goodwins Law. Damit ist das Topic so richtig im Arsch.


Von diesem "Godwin Law" habe ich noch nie etwas gehört - aber auch interessant!

Mich stört nur, dass manche Leute Trump als das größte Übel auf der Welt bezeichnen und einem anderen der genau das selbe macht die Füße küssen.
George Bush Junior hat zwei Kriege angefangen, die hundert Tausende von Menschenleben gekostet haben. Und heute in der Zeit von Trump, wird er als ganz toller Päsident angesehen, der besser ist als Trump - sogar von Demokraten! Wieso?


----------



## Don-71 (1. Dezember 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich glaube du wärst auch mit Hitler zufrieden als Präsidenten der USA - solange es nicht Trump ist!


Diese Aussage ist lächerlich!


Andrej schrieb:


> George Bush Junior hat zwei Kriege angefangen, die hundert Tausende von Menschenleben gekostet haben. Und heute in der Zeit von Trump, wird er als ganz toller Päsident angesehen, der besser ist als Trump - sogar von Demokraten! Wieso?


Wo hat das Jemand in diesem Thread auch nur mit einer Silbe geschrieben!
Wo spielt hier in diesem Thread George W. Bush irgendeine Rolle, wird verteidigt oder irgendwo als toller Präsident eingeordnet?
Was George W. Bush in der Aussenpolitik an Defiziten im Vergleich zu Trump hatte und die für dich und Andere wohl die Hauptrolle spielen (sie sind unbestreitbar wichtig), hat Trump an Defiziten in Bezug auf Demokratie.
Bush Junior hat nie die Demokratie in den USA in Frage gestellt, die Institutionen und freie Presse angegriffen oder versucht sie abzuschaffen, das alles hat aber Trump gemacht und versucht inklusive die Intigrität einer demokratischen Wahl ohne jeglichen Beweis völlig zu untergraben.

Jeder kann für sich selber einordnen was er wie gewichtet!


----------



## Mahoy (1. Dezember 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Diese Frau hat mal vorgeschlagen, dass wenn die USA schon andere Länder bomben und besetzen, dann sollten die USA  auch die Bodenschätze dieser Länder dazu nutzen um die Invasion zu bezahlen - also dass was Trump mal zu laut ausgesprochen hat, was vielen in den USA nicht gefallen hat, denn sowas sagt man im ängstem Kreis.


Da ist doch Faktenverdrehung in Reinkultur:

1.) Die betreffende Äußerung _wurde_ im engsten Kreis getätigt, und zwar in einer eMail an Mitarbeiter des "Center for American Progress" (CAP). Die eMail wurde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geleakt, als ihr Inhalt ein Geschmäckle bekam, welche sie zuerst gar nicht hatte - doch dazu später mehr.

2.) Die betreffende Äußerung betraf eine Kostenbeteiligung jener Länder, die eine Präsenz von US-Truppen als Schutzmacht haben_ wollen_. Erklärt am Beispiel des libyschen Bürgerkrieges, in der die Opposition sich US-Militärpräsenz wünschte, um gegen den (offenkundigen) Diktator Gaddafi besser dazustehen.
Daran fanden auch Republikaner erst einmal nichts Falsches. Erst als oppositionelle Rebellen Gaddafi besiegten und unanständigerweise zu Tode folterten - was Mrs. Tanden allerdings vorher nicht wissen konnte - wurde die Mail geleakt, um politischen Sprengstoff daraus zu machen.

3.) Da die konkreten Zusammenhänge schon damals schnell die Runde machten, legte sich die anfängliche #Empörung bemerkenswert schnell.

Nur bei Russia Today und/oder im Sankt Petersburger Troll-Institut ist das vermutlich noch nicht angekommen. Aber da schreibt man ja auch "Enge" mit "Ä" am Anfang.


----------



## hoffgang (1. Dezember 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Mich stört nur, dass manche Leute Trump als das größte Übel auf der Welt bezeichnen und einem anderen der genau das selbe macht die Füße küssen.
> George Bush Junior hat zwei Kriege angefangen, die hundert Tausende von Menschenleben gekostet haben. Und heute in der Zeit von Trump, wird er als ganz toller Päsident angesehen, der besser ist als Trump - sogar von Demokraten! Wieso?


Du solltest einfach mal lernen zu verstehen wie Staaten miteinander umgehen (sollten), dann kommst du ganz schnell zum gleichen Schluss, nämlich, dass Donald Trump der schlechteste Präsident aller Zeiten war. Trump ist sogar sowas von mies das er, wie du richtigerweise betonst, einen miserablen Bush gut aussehen lässt.

Trump hat in den wichtigsten Szenarien komplett versagt, die Bekämpfung des Klimawandels, die Verhinderung von Proliferation, den Erhalt internationaler Beziehungen, die Aufrechterhaltung bestehender Rüstungskontrollverträge, die Eindämmung von Covid-19 - torpediert von DiaperDon. Wer zynisch sein möchte kann anführen, dass diese Entwicklungen (noch) nicht die Leben gekostet haben die z.b. der Irak Krieg und die Folgen daraus herbeigeführt haben. Nur verkennt man dabei halt die Auswirkungen welche diese Entwicklungen nehmen und nehmen können.

Covid-19 hat mehr US Staatsbürger hingerafft als US Soldaten im ersten Weltkrieg, in Korea und in Vietnam gefallen sind, trotzdem postest du hier Videos mit "CIA Red Cell" Dokumenten an deren Ende Trump noch für sein "Krisenmanagement" gelobt wird. Maßnahmen im Kampf gegen das Virus? Fehlanzeige, stattdessen Blockade bei der Hilfe für kleine Unternehmen. Nur falls du auf die Idee kommst jetzt Tote zu vergleichen... Ein US Präsident, der dabei versagt die eigene Bevölkerung zu schützen ist die Definition eines Versagers.

Aber wie Twitter so schön gesagt hat: Spätestens am 21. Januar werden auch die Republikaner Covid-19 als elementare Bedrohung der USA bewerten.


----------



## doedelmeister (1. Dezember 2020)

Trump hat imo weniger als Präsident versagt, denn als Person/Mensch an sich. Der Typ ist Paradebeispiel eines Narzisst und emotional komplett verkrüppelt. Das merkt man sofort in jeder Situation. Und mit solchen Leuten, die dann auch noch permanent lügen, Fakten verdrehen und alle 2 Minuten ihre Meinung ändern, kann man halt auch schwer zusammenarbeiten.  Sieht man ja alleine schon wie viele Mitarbeiter der verschlissen hat. Gefühlt ja alle 2 Monate sein Verteidigungsminister entlassen.

Trump ist dem Amt in keiner Sekunde würdig gewesen. Klar andere Präsidenten erzählen nicht die Wahrheit, fangen Kriege an etc. Aber keiner war halt in seinem Verhalten so unberechenbar und unzuverlässig. Als Präsident ist es seine Aufgabe dem Volk zu dienen und das beste für sein Land zu tun und nicht Eigeninteressen und sein persönlichen egoismus zu pflegen. Und das war halt in den 4 Jahren oft sehr unangenehm mit anzusehen.


----------



## Andrej (1. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist lächerlich!
> 
> Wo hat das Jemand in diesem Thread auch nur mit einer Silbe geschrieben!
> Wo spielt hier in diesem Thread George W. Bush irgendeine Rolle, wird verteidigt oder irgendwo als toller Präsident eingeordnet?
> ...


Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass jemand hier es geschriben hat. Ich habe geschrieben manche und dabei auf die Demokraten in den USA verwiesen. Für mich ist alles wichtig, wenn man einen Präsidenten beurteilt. Was Trump gerade macht, habe ich hier auch schon sehr oft kritisiert.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Da ist doch Faktenverdrehung in Reinkultur:
> 
> 1.) Die betreffende Äußerung _wurde_ im engsten Kreis getätigt, und zwar in einer eMail an Mitarbeiter des "Center for American Progress" (CAP). Die eMail wurde zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt geleakt, als ihr Inhalt ein Geschmäckle bekam, welche sie zuerst gar nicht hatte - doch dazu später mehr.
> 
> ...


Ist doch vollkommen egal, wann und wo es geäußert wurde, und wann die E-Mails aufgetaucht sind. Du kannst nur dann etwas veröffentlichen, wenn du es hast und nicht vorher.

Die sogenannte Opposition hat nicht zu entscheidern, was mit den Ressourcen eines Landes passiert, denn diese sind nicht gewäht und auch wenn diese gewählt sein sollten, muss es über sowas einen Volksentscheid geben.

Ich stelle mir schon vor, wenn jetzt Navalny den USA anbietet mit militärischen Mitteln unter Beteilugung der USA Putin zu stüzen und im Gegenzug erhalten die USA russisches Gas, Öl, Diamanten, Gold, Platin usw.. Danach ist er kein Oppositioneller mehr, sondern ein Verräter der an die Wand gehört mit Putin zusammen oder nach Sibirien Bäume fällen!

Wird diese Idee dadurch besser, dass die Republikaner dafür sind?


----------



## Don-71 (1. Dezember 2020)

Im Grunde genommen kann man sich so etwas gar nicht ausdenken, es scheint real zu sein, und was für eine Peinlichkeit für Donnie, aber auch für eine Chupze einen Governeur vesuchen anzurufen, wenn er die Ergebnisse einer Wahl zertifiziert, um zu versuchen das zu verhindern.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XE1flg_qqiE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RFDSUnx4fwE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (1. Dezember 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ist doch vollkommen egal, wann und wo es geäußert wurde, und wann die E-Mails aufgetaucht sind. Du kannst nur dann etwas veröffentlichen, wenn du es hast und nicht vorher.


Der Zeitpunkt des Leaks war schon sehr auffällig, aber das ist tatsächlich nur ein Nebenpunkt.

Das Entscheidende ist, dass du den Inhalt in wesentlichen Kernpunkten falsch und tendenziös wiedergegen hast. Und dafür kann es nur zwei Gründe geben: Entweder bist du recht sorglos, was die Wahl deiner Quellen angeht und machst dir nicht die Mühe, Sachverhalte zu prüfen, bevor du irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellst, oder hast es absichtlich verzerrt in die Runde geworfen.
Beides wirft kein gutes Licht auf dich.



Andrej schrieb:


> Die sogenannte Opposition hat nicht zu entscheidern, was mit den Ressourcen eines Landes passiert, denn diese sind nicht gewäht und auch wenn diese gewählt sein sollten, muss es über sowas einen Volksentscheid geben.


Gaddafi war auch nicht gewählt, sondern Oberhaupt einer mächtigen Minderheit, die das Land im Griff hatte und so ziemlich alles, nur keine demokratischen Prozesse zugelassen hat. Schon gar keine Volksentscheide, die garantiert gegen ihn ausgefallen wären.

Im Übrigens solltest du sehr vorsichtig sein, wie du solche Ersuchen bewertest, denn wenn ich dich erinnern darf, gab es einen verblüffend ähnlichen Sachverhalt mit der russischen Intervention in Afghanistan.
Ja, du liest richtig, ich bezeichne es als Intervention, während es im Westen viele fälschlich als Invasion bezeichnen. Ich erkenne nämlich den Fakt an, dass die Sowjets von Afghanen um Hilfe ersucht wurden. Die Frage, ob es der Wunsch _aller_ oder auch nur der meisten Afghanen war, muss ich nicht stellen, da der damalige heftige Widerstand etwas anderes beweist. Fakt ist jedoch: Für die völkerrechtliche Unterscheidung genügt es, wenn eine Fraktion repräsentativer Größe aus einer Nation um Militärhilfe bittet.
Alles andere wäre auch extrem unsinnig, denn stabile Nationen, in denen unter anderem demokratische Prozesse grundsätzlich funktionieren, müssen nicht um Militärhilfe anderer Länder ersuchen. Das siehst du hoffentlich ein?
In Afghanistan haben damals übrigens Kommunisten gegen Islamisten geputscht - viel Spaß dabei, zweifelsfrei herauszufinden, wer da nach welchen demokratischen Kriterien und neutraler Perspektive berechtigt war, sich ausländische Hilfe ins Land zu holen.

Aber zurück zu unserem Kernsachverhalt: Die Inhalte der Tanden-Mails sind seit Ewigkeiten frei und offen verfügbar, ebenso der politische Kontext und chronologische Ablauf ihrer Entstehung und des Leaks. Es gibt keinerlei Grund, uninformiert und unkritisch nachzuplappern, was der Trump-Fanclub zu bestimmten Personalien von sich gibt.


----------



## hoffgang (2. Dezember 2020)

This retired three-star falsely claims US soldiers died attacking a CIA facility in Germany tied to election fraud
					

Despite retired Lt. Gen Thomas McInerney's claims, there weren't U.S. troops killed in a firefight with the CIA in Frankfurt.




					www.militarytimes.com
				




Meine Fresse, die Amis sind sowas von endgestört, das kannste keinem mehr erzählen.
TLDR - US Special Forces sollen bei Feuergefecht mit der CIA in Frankfurt gestorben sein als man einen CIA Server bergen wollte, der Daten über den Wahlbetrug Joe Bidens beinhaltet hat - sagt mittlerweile auch 3 Sterne General.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Dezember 2020)

Und wir haben in Deutschland auch einen 3 Sterner aD der jetzt für die AfD antritt...


----------



## chill_eule (2. Dezember 2020)

"Alter schützt vor Torheit nicht"

Egal ob hüben oder drüben


----------



## Don-71 (3. Dezember 2020)

So langsam gerät das ganze ausser Kontrolle, man darf gespannt sein, ob überhaupt oder wann die GOP mal einschreitet und wann es die ersten Toten oder Verletzten gibt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jif8apHIgKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Video fasst es ziemlich gut zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Dezember 2020)

Trump findet das bestimmt super.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, die Amis sind sowas von endgestört, das kannste keinem mehr erzählen.
> TLDR - US Special Forces sollen bei Feuergefecht mit der CIA in Frankfurt gestorben sein als man einen CIA Server bergen wollte, der Daten über den Wahlbetrug Joe Bidens beinhaltet hat - sagt mittlerweile auch 3 Sterne General.


Zumal Special Forces in einem Feuergefecht mit ein paar Spooks (Insbesondere solchen, die auf Servern hocken und, wenn überhaupt, eine allenfalls rudimentäre Waffenausbildung genossen haben ...) bekanntlich massiv unterlegen sind. Und in/um Frankfurt kriegt ja eh niemand irgend etwas mit, daher ist das absolut plausibel!

Mal ernsthaft, ich kann mich erinnern, dass dieser Lt. Gen. McInerney schon vorher durch grenzdebilen Stuss aufgefallen ist. Der wollte doch vor ein paar Jahren schon zig Ziele weltweit auf Verdacht bombardieren lassen und hatte zu jedem rätselhaften Ereignis der letzten Jahre eine Erklärung parat, die irgend etwas mit einer allumfassenden #Verschwörung zu tun hat.
Fügt sich aber ins Bild jener Leute (siehe Rudy Giuliani), die sich vor Urzeiten mal verdient gemacht haben, denen allerdings das Altern und zuweilen damit einher gehender geistiger Verfall nicht gut bekommen ist.

Fakt ist: Ein General *A.D.* der *US Air Force* hat von *heutigen* Geheim- und Kommandooperationen der Special Forces *der US Army* ungefähr so viel Kenntnis wie meine in Haifa lebende Großtante über laufende Aktionen des Mossad, nur weil sie bei den IDF war. Nur das mein Tantchen trotz sehr fortgeschrittenen Alters noch absolut bei Verstand ist.


----------



## Andrej (3. Dezember 2020)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Du solltest einfach mal lernen zu verstehen wie Staaten miteinander umgehen (sollten), dann kommst du ganz schnell zum gleichen Schluss, nämlich, dass Donald Trump der schlechteste Präsident aller Zeiten war. Trump ist sogar sowas von mies das er, wie du richtigerweise betonst, einen miserablen Bush gut aussehen lässt.
> 
> Trump hat in den wichtigsten Szenarien komplett versagt, die Bekämpfung des Klimawandels, die Verhinderung von Proliferation, den Erhalt internationaler Beziehungen, die Aufrechterhaltung bestehender Rüstungskontrollverträge, die Eindämmung von Covid-19 - torpediert von DiaperDon. Wer zynisch sein möchte kann anführen, dass diese Entwicklungen (noch) nicht die Leben gekostet haben die z.b. der Irak Krieg und die Folgen daraus herbeigeführt haben. Nur verkennt man dabei halt die Auswirkungen welche diese Entwicklungen nehmen und nehmen können.
> 
> ...



Und wie hat er die Bekämpfung des Klimawandels verhindert? Dass er aus dem Klimaabkommen ausgestiegen ist, an den sich so oder so keiner hält?! Wie viele dieser Abkommen gab es schon und wie Wirkungsvoll waren diese? Volker Pispers hat sich schon for 15 Jahren über diese Abkommen lustig gemacht, die ein Ziel haben aber keine Sanktionen, wenn man sich nicht daran hällt.
Hat er nicht einfach etwas Umgesetzt was in den Kreisen der Republikaner schon lange ein Thema war? Die Republikaner waren gegen den Iran Deal und über andere Verträge wird noch verhandelt, da die USA/Trump um jeden Preis China in Boot holen wollen, was diese natürlich verweigern.
Für Trump stand die Eindämmung von Covid nicht an erster Stelle, so schrecklich es sein mag, sondern der Arbeitsmarkt und die Wirtschaft in den USA. Diese war vor Covid robust und somit stand seiner Wiederwahl nichts im Wäge.

Zu Jimmy Dore kann ich nur sagen, dass ich ihn dafür Kritisiert habe, auch in seine Lifestream und mit ihm beim Punkt Covid nicht übereinstimme. Mehr kann ich auch nicht tun.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Der Zeitpunkt des Leaks war schon sehr auffällig, aber das ist tatsächlich nur ein Nebenpunkt.
> 
> Das Entscheidende ist, dass du den Inhalt in wesentlichen Kernpunkten falsch und tendenziös wiedergegen hast. Und dafür kann es nur zwei Gründe geben: Entweder bist du recht sorglos, was die Wahl deiner Quellen angeht und machst dir nicht die Mühe, Sachverhalte zu prüfen, bevor du irgendwelche Behauptungen in den Raum stellst, oder hast es absichtlich verzerrt in die Runde geworfen.
> Beides wirft kein gutes Licht auf dich.
> ...



Diese Idee wurden von einem Mitarbeiter von CAP bei CNN in Jahre 2011 geäußerst. Ein anderer Mitarbeiter hat diese Idee kritisiert und Neera Tanden fand sie garnicht mal so schlecht. Als die E-Mails publick wurden hat sie sich entschuldigt.
Wenn du andere Quellen hast kannst du sie mir geben, ich werde sie gerne durchlesen.

Ja, Gadaffi war auch nicht gewählt, wie auch die meisten Machthaber in ölreichen Ländern. Doch er hat es geschaft ein Land zusammen zu halten und das Land zum reichsten in Afrika zu machen, was natürlich mit dem Öl zusammenhängt. Zudem hat er Bauprojekte durchgeführt, die den Menschen in den Städten frisches Wasser brachten und nicht den Müll den sie vorher oder jetzt trinken müssen.

Afghanistan ist ein schleichtes Beispiel und passt überhaupt nicht:
1. Die UdSSR hatte schon vorher gute Beziehungen zu Afghanistan und unterstützte das Land wo es konnte
2. Die Kommunisten putschten sich ohne die Hilfe der UdSSR an die Macht
3. Die UdSSR war nicht beigeistert davon, dass sich die Kommunisten an die Macht putschten
4. Als der Bürgerkrieg ausbrach, haben die Kommunisten fast 30 Anfragen in die UdSSR geschickt auf millitärischen Beistand
5. Die UdSSR tötete nach dem Einmarsch den Putschisten und ersetzte ihn durch einen neuen Machthaber
6. Die UdSSR verlangte von Afghanistan keine Ausgleichszahlungen
7. Russland erließ alle Schulden die Afghanistan hatte, gegeüber der UdSSR/ Russland

Und wie wir heute sehen können, sind beide Staaten "Fail-States". Und dabei hat Russland die USA nichtmal dabei behindert aus Lybien eine "Leuchtturm der Demokratie in Nord Afrika" zu machen.

Alle Länder denen Russland die Schulden erlassen hat sein 1992 bis 2019 in Milliarden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Dezember 2020)

Nette Nebelkerze, allerdings hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass dort überwiegend Altschulden aus Sowjetzeiten erlassen wurden und dass die Schuldenerlasse daran geknüpft sind, wie kooperativ sich die betreffenden Nationen bei Verträgen über den Import bzw. Export von Rohstoffen und Waffen verhalten und/oder wie gut der Kreml mit den dortigen Diktatoren und Autokraten steht.

Übrigens ist es - natürlich nicht nur seitens Russlands - recht schmerzfrei, Schulden zu erlassen, von denen man genau weiß, dass man sie ohnehin nie zurückbezahlt bekommt. Da ist es doch schöner, durch diese Gnade neue Verbindlichkeiten zu erzeugen, aufgrund derer der Rubel _tatsächlich_ rollt und/oder die geostrategisch günstig sind.

Der Ukraine wurden beispielsweise keine Schulden erlassen. Wahrscheinlich nur ein Versehen, weil der Wowa da gerade Winter-Badeurlaub auf Nowaja Semlja gemacht und Haie mit bloßen Händen gefangen hat, jedoch daher leider nicht erreichbar war, um das zu genehmigen. 

Sieh es ein, Andrjuschka, es gibt in der internationalen Politik keine weißen Raben.

Auch unter Biden wird selbstverständlich nicht automatisch Weltfrieden einkehren oder auch nur der wichtigste Tagesordnungspunkt sein. Allerdings wird die US-Außenpolitik (Nicht nur die, aber sie ist das, was uns primär interessieren sollte ...) unter ihm garantiert weniger erratisch und weniger von persönlichen Spinnereien geprägt sein.
Außerdem unterstelle ich Biden trotz seines Alters die Kompetenz und den Durchblick, in wichtigen Fragen trotz etwaiger Reibungspunkte sachlich mit Russland zusammenzuarbeiten. Es gibt derzeit genug Baustellen, wo das sehr sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nette Nebelkerze,


Die Dame um die es geht ist ja auch im Wirtschaftteam und soll das Budget des Weißen Hauses führen/verwalten, sie ist nicht eingeteilt im Bereich Außen und Sicherheitspolitik oder State Department.


----------



## RyzA (4. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Auch unter Biden wird selbstverständlich nicht automatisch Weltfrieden einkehren oder auch nur der wichtigste Tagesordnungspunkt sein. Allerdings wird die US-Außenpolitik (Nicht nur die, aber sie ist das, was uns primär interessieren sollte ...) unter ihm garantiert weniger erratisch und weniger von persönlichen Spinnereien geprägt sein.
> Außerdem unterstelle ich Biden trotz seines Alters die Kompetenz und den Durchblick, in wichtigen Fragen trotz etwaiger Reibungspunkte sachlich mit Russland zusammenzuarbeiten. Es gibt derzeit genug Baustellen, wo das sehr sinnvoll wäre.


Das erste was die machen ist zu versuchen Corona in den Griff zu bekommen. Dann (oder gleichzeitig) kommt Wirtschaft - und Soziales. Vielleicht auch wieder Klimapolitik irgendwann und international bin ich mal gespannt was da noch auf uns zukommt. Aber Biden macht soweit einen sehr vernünftigen Eindruck.


----------



## Andrej (6. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Nette Nebelkerze, allerdings hast vergessen zu erwähnen, dass dort überwiegend Altschulden aus Sowjetzeiten erlassen wurden und dass die Schuldenerlasse daran geknüpft sind, wie kooperativ sich die betreffenden Nationen bei Verträgen über den Import bzw. Export von Rohstoffen und Waffen verhalten und/oder wie gut der Kreml mit den dortigen Diktatoren und Autokraten steht.
> 
> Übrigens ist es - natürlich nicht nur seitens Russlands - recht schmerzfrei, Schulden zu erlassen, von denen man genau weiß, dass man sie ohnehin nie zurückbezahlt bekommt. Da ist es doch schöner, durch diese Gnade neue Verbindlichkeiten zu erzeugen, aufgrund derer der Rubel _tatsächlich_ rollt und/oder die geostrategisch günstig sind.
> 
> ...



Ob es alte oder neue Schulden sind spielt keine Rolle, sie wudern erlassen. Deutschland hat zum Beispiel seit dem Jahr 2000 bis heute 16 Milliarden Schulden erlassen - Russland 100 Milliarden.




__





						Schuldenerlass Deutschlands für andere Staaten
					

Berlin: (hib/PST) Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland hat anderen Staaten seit dem Jahr 2000 Schulden im Umfang von rund 15,7 Milliarden Euro erlassen. In ihrer Antwort (19/24270) auf eine...



					www.bundestag.de
				




Natürlich sind ist der Schuldenerlass an Bedingungen geknüpf wieso sollte es anders sein? Und wieso sollte man jemandem Geld leichen, der dich nicht mag? Die Ukraine will unabhängiger von Russland werden und Russland von der Ukraine. Also zahlt die Ukraine Russland die Schulden zurück und ist dann frei von Schulden.

Zurück zu den USA.
Wir werden sehen, was Biden macht und wie Erfolgreich er damit wird! Man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!


----------



## Tekkla (6. Dezember 2020)

Schuldenerlasse für Staaten sind hochproblematisch, denn in dessen Folge kommt es für die Schuldner meist noch dicker, wenn die nämlich als so kaputt eingestuft werden, dass niemand mehr mit ihnen große Geschäfte machen will. Obendrein werden die Schulden dann beim Gläubiger abgeschrieben. Sicherlich kann man sagen, dass man das ja eh nur auf dem Papier macht, aber wenn man das einfach unendlich udn ohne Grenzen macht, dann läuft das Finanzsystem nicht und wir alle sind mächtig gekniffen. 

Von daher ist das Verhalten Russlands sehr kritisch zu betrachten, und man muss sich fragen, ob da trotz des Erlassens von Schulden nicht andere Absprachen mit Wert getroffen wurden. Ich denke da z.B. an sowas wie die deutsche Entwicklungshilfe, die de facto fast immer nur ein innerdeutsches Wirtschaftsförderungprogramm ist, wo man nebst der öffentlichen Kohle auch immer Kredite für das Entwicklungsland anküpft und damit die Abhängigkeit und Probleme für den Empfänger noch verstärkt.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ob es alte oder neue Schulden sind spielt keine Rolle, sie wudern erlassen. Deutschland hat zum Beispiel seit dem Jahr 2000 bis heute 16 Milliarden Schulden erlassen - Russland 100 Milliarden.


Das könnte damit zusammenhängen, dass Deutschland 1.) nicht so wahnsinnig viele Schuldner hat, die ehemalige Sowjetrepubliken sind und Deutschland gegenüber verpflichtet werden müssten und 2.) daran, dass Deutschland bereits vor dem Jahr 2000 zahlreiche Schulden erlassen hat. Unter anderem auch Russland.

Das hat übrigens unser damaliger Kanzler Schröder durchgewunken - du weißt schon, der jetzt bei Gazprom aufpasst, dass das Gas nicht schlecht wird. 




Andrej schrieb:


> Zurück zu den USA.
> Wir werden sehen, was Biden macht und wie Erfolgreich er damit wird! Man soll ja den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!


Einverstanden. Dann jedoch bitte auch nicht Mr. Trump für Aktionen loben, welche entweder die Vorgängerregierung abschlussreif gemacht hat, oder deren Konsequenzen noch gar nicht abzusehen sind, oder bei denen Donnie selbst gar nicht so genau verstanden hat, was da überhaupt geschehen ist.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> oder bei denen Donnie selbst gar nicht so genau verstanden hat, was da überhaupt geschehen ist.


Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Donald genau weiß, was Sache ist und dass er verloren hat. Er macht das aus Eigeninteresse. Er füllt sich die Taschen mit den Spenden und feuert seine Anhänger weiter an, sodass Biden die nächsten 4 Jahre keine Chance hat, die Leute wieder an einen Tisch zu bringen und in 4 Jahren kommt Donald erneut angelaufen und will wieder Präsident werden.
Alles perfekt geplant von unserem geliebten Präsidenten.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass Donald genau weiß, was Sache ist und dass er verloren hat.


Da bin ich mit dir absolut einer Meinung. Ich bezog mich allerdings auf das außen- und innenpolitisch Erreichte, was Trumpisten gerne dem Donnie als Verdienst zuschreiben, nur weil es zufällig in dessen Amtszeit geschehen ist.

Ich finde, da sollte man schon genau hinschauen, was er tatsächlich selbst in die Wege geleitet bzw. durch seinen Einsatz spruchreif gemacht hat. Dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig, und was übrig bleibt, hat entweder einen schalen Beigeschmack oder ist so wackelig, dass selbst Trump es womöglich bemerkt und eventuell bereits überlegt, das vorprogrammierte Scheitern seinem Nachfolger anzuhängen.

"Gute Deals" auf Kosten Dritter sind zwar schnell gemacht, stellen sich aber schon mittelfristig als überaus schlechte Geschäfte heraus.


----------



## Kelemvor (7. Dezember 2020)

Ich glaube das er mehr Sachen rückgängig gemacht die Obama eingeführt hat als er selbst auf den Weg gebracht hat. Und was er gebracht hat war mittels präsidialer Dekrete, mit zornigem Gesicht vor laufender Kamera seine Unterschrift hinhaltend.

Und das er glaubt er kann  nicht verloren haben ist nach trumpscher Sichtweise auch nur logisch, denn:

"Wenn ich trotz meiner eigenen Wahlmanipulationen nicht gewonnen habe, müssen die Demokraten noch mehr beschissen haben. "

Wäre natürlich schön wenn bei den ganzen von ihm angestoßenen Überprüfungen zumindest seine 
Manipulationen ans Tageslicht kommen. 

Und  gerade eben lese ich das ein von Trumps Unsinn angetriebener Pöbel mit Waffen vor dem Haus der Michigan Secretary of the State rumkrakelt sie soll das Wahlergebnis umdrehen und beschimpft sie als Mörder.

...ja nee is klar wer hier versucht zu manipulieren, oder?
Wo bleibt das der Präsident um die Menge zur Ordnung zu rufen? Nö, der feuert weiter lustig mit seinen Tiraden, spielt Tennis, erlässt unsinnige Gesetze und lässt Corona wüten als wäre es wirklich nur ein Schnupfen.

Das sein Anwalt Guiliani der mit ihm und ohne ihn seit Wochen ohne Schutz  in der Öffentlichkeit Stimmung macht jetzt wegen Corona im Krankenhaus liegt, geht ihm doch auch am Hinterteil vorbei.
Es gilt nur Trump,, Trump und Trump. und nicht America oder Americans 1st.
Es war immer nur Trump 1st









						Michigan secretary of state says armed protesters gathered outside her home, claiming voter fraud
					

Michigan Secretary of State Jocelyn Benson said dozens of armed protesters gathered outside her Detroit home, chanting and shouting obscenities about overturning the results of the 2020 presidential election.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Mahoy (7. Dezember 2020)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Und  gerade eben lese ich das ein von Trumps Unsinn angetriebener Pöbel mit Waffen vor dem Haus der Michigan Secretary of the State rumkrakelt sie soll das Wahlergebnis umdrehen und beschimpft sie als Mörder.



Sind solche Proteste nicht laut Trump ein Kennzeichen linksextremer Zusammenrottungen mit dem Ziel, auf unamerikanische Weise die herrschende Ordnung zu zerstören? Also einfach zusammenschießen, dieses Kommie-Pack! </sarkasmus>


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2020)

Wenn man die Tage, die Nachrichten aus den USA verfolgt, stößt man wirklich auf eine teilweise komplette kollektive Verblödung/Verblendung.
Abseits von der immer noch angeblich "gestohlenen" Wahl, wobei man jetzt schon um die 45 Niederlagen vor Gericht, bis hin zum Supreme Court kassiert hat, klammert man sich jetzt abschließend an eine Klage aus Texas, obwohl der SC sonnenklar gemacht hat, dass er die/solche Klagen wohl gar nicht annimmt.

Abseits davon mit mittlerweile kontinuierlichen 3000 Toten am Tag, Tendenz steigend, spielen sich Dinge ab, die man eigentlich nicht glauben kann:
Ab 3:34 bis 4:30 min (es lohnt sich auch das ganze Video zu schauen)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-utmUWED0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Als historisch interessierter Mensch, hat man sich ja immer gerfragt, wie konnte es ab 1928-1933 in Deutschland bis zur MAchtergreifung kommen und warum haben sich die Leute der Art durch Lügen und Propaganda fanatisieren lassen. Leider erleben wir gerade 2020/2021 live, wie so etwas passieren kann/konnte, am Beispiel der USA, von der Wahl, dem Verhalten einer eigentlich demokratischen Partei (GOP) bis zu zur Covid 19 Bekämpfung oder eben Nicht - Bekämpfung.
Meiner Meinung nach, kann man mittlerweile Trump und Teile seine Administration als aktive Totschläger/Mörder bezeichnen, so wie er in dieser Krise handelt und bewusst die Toten in seiner Bevölkerung nicht nur in Kauf nimmt sondern befördert.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, kann man mittlerweile Trump und Teile seine Administration als aktive Totschläger/Mörder bezeichnen, so wie er in dieser Krise handelt und bewusst die Toten in seiner Bevölkerung nicht nur in Kauf nimmt sondern befördert.


Zumindest ist es grobe Fahrlässigkeit.
Aber für Trump wahrscheinlich nur "Kollateralschaden".
Genauso wie welche die den Tod von Zivilisten in Kriegen in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2020)

Der Unterschied beträgt ungefähr 50%, also die Hälfte von dem was die USA haben.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Unterschied beträgt ungefähr 50%, also die Hälfte von dem was die USA haben.


Und dann auch mit mehr Einwohnern.
Am Anteil der Bevölkerung hat die USA mit die meisten Toten.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und dann auch mit mehr Einwohnern.
> Am Anteil der Bevölkerung hat die USA mit die meisten Toten.


Das ist schon auf die Einwohner bezogen!








						COVID-19 deaths per capita by country | Statista
					

COVID deaths worldwide were highest in Peru, topping a list that compares deaths per million in 210 countries worldwide.




					www.statista.com
				




Ich hatte schon mal eine Aufstellung am 12 November für ein englisch sprachiges Forum gemacht gemacht:



> USA = 733.55
> 
> Europe = 362,65
> 
> ...


Das kann sich jetzt leicht geändert haben, weil wir Europäer durch ein anderes Klima früher steigende Zahlen hatten und in der letzten Zeit auch viele Tote, aber während in Europa die Zahlen sich seitwärts bewegen oder wieder fallen, steigen sie in den USA immer noch, insoweit wird die Todesrate in den kommenden Wochen in den USA deutlich höher sein, auch weil nicht reagiert wird.
Und 50% Unterschied bei der Todesrate finde ich sehr erheblich!


----------



## Tekkla (10. Dezember 2020)

Habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2020)

Schaue doch einfach meine Tabelle vom 12 November an.
Außerdem ist dein angestrichener Gesamtwert nicht so auschlaggebend, sondern der Wert "Death per Million total", das sind die Corona Toten bezogen auf 1 Millionen Einwohner in jedem Land!

Am 12. November hatten die USA 733,55 Tote pro 1 Millionen Einwohner, Europa hatte 362,65 Tote pro 1 Millionen Einwohner.


----------



## Tekkla (10. Dezember 2020)

Warum sollte das nicht entscheidend sein? Du hast USA (ca 300M Menschen) mit ca 290K Toten und Europa (ca. 500M Menschen) mit ca 450K Toten. Das ergibt bei mir:

290K / 300 = 0,96K / Million für USA
450K / 500 = 0,9K / Million für Europa

Ich sehe da nicht soviel Unterschied. Aber vllt denke ich auch nur falsch?


----------



## Don-71 (10. Dezember 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht entscheidend sein? Du hast USA (ca 300M Menschen) mit ca 290K Toten und Europa (ca. 500M Menschen) mit ca 450K Toten. Das ergibt bei mir:
> 
> 290K / 300 = 0,96K / Million für USA
> 450K / 500 = 0,9K / Million für Europa
> ...


Wie kommst du auf 450000 Tote?
Europa (nicht EU) hat deutlich mehr als 500 Millionen Einwohner, die USA haben übrigens 330 Millionen Einwohner.
Europa ohne Ukraine, Weißrussland und europäisches Russland, dürfte bei 620 Millionen Einwohner liegen.

Edit:
Ich habe es für stand Heute nochmal gerechnet. (Tabelle siehe Link Post 934)
Wie gesagt, die USA haben auf Grund klimatischer Bedingungen, die jetzige Welle später abbekommen, während in Europa die Zahlen seitwärts verlaufen oder fallen, steigen sie in den USA immer noch rasant, gerade die Todesrate, insoweit sieht das Ergebnis in 2-3 Wochen wieder anders aus. Im Moment ist man bei around 63% der Todesrate der USA. Die USA haben 878 Tote pro 1 Millionen Einwohner, Europa ohne "Ostblock" und Ukraine 558,87 Tote pro 1 Millionen Einwohner.
Wenn man rein die EU betrachtet (ohne GB) plus Schweiz und Norwegen als Teil des Binnenmarktes und soweit ich weiss, auch Teil bei der Pandemiebekämpfung und Zulassung des Impfstoffes kommt man auf 529,81 Tote pro 1 Millionen Einwohner.



USA¹877,63


Europa558,87


Belgium1532,82Italy1023,91Spain998,77North Macedonia970,98Bosnia and Herzegovina954,56United Kingdom¹934,68Slovenia909,99Czechia856,26France¹834,85Bulgaria757,34Sweden709,35Switzerland665,9Romania662,36Hungary642,79Kosovo639,82Croatia581,93Netherlands¹563,03Poland557,27Portugal505,58Austria456,91Ireland425,38Albania333,19Greece306,92Serbia304,68Lithuania252,62Germany246,11Slovakia198,75Denmark¹155,37Latvia153,18Estonia104,78Finland78,44Norway67,5Cyprus56,73


----------



## Don-71 (12. Dezember 2020)

So nun ist auch die letzte Verzweiflungsklage vom Supreme Court abgewiesen worden, was meinte doch "Flüsterkatze", die Wahl wird vor Gericht entschieden?!, nicht wirklich, bei 55 zu 1 Niederlagen für den Orange Man, wurde nichts wirklich vor Gericht entschieden, weil es ausser dummdreissten Behauptungen ohne jegliche Beweise, nichts zu entscheiden gab. Am Montag gibt es 306 Stimmeen für Biden, danach kann Trump nur noch einen Militär Coup versuchen, wie es von einigen Hardcore Republikanern gefordert wird, fragt sich nur, ob die Kommandeure vor Ort bei so etwas mitziehen würden, außerdem bedeutet es bei einem scheitern lebenslang für Donny, insoweit hat er nicht die Eier für so etwas, außerdem mag das Militär Donny nicht wirklich und wird bei so etwas nicht mitspielen.


----------



## RyzA (12. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Am Montag gibt es 306 Stimmeen für Biden, danach kann Trump nur noch einen Militär Coup versuchen, wie es von einigen Hardcore Republikanern gefordert wird, fragt sich nur, ob die Kommandeure vor Ort bei so etwas mitziehen würden, außerdem bedeutet es bei einem scheitern lebenslang für Donny, insoweit hat er nicht die Eier für so etwas, außerdem mag das Militär Donny nicht wirklich und wird bei so etwas nicht mitspielen.


Und wenn seine politische Immunität aufgehoben wird im Januar, muss er sich selber vor Gerichten verantworten, weil dann eine Klagewelle auf ihn zukommt. Es wird sehr ungemütlich für Herr Trump.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2020)

Der wird Opposition machen und dabei mächtig stören.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der wird Opposition machen und dabei mächtig stören.


Das kommt darauf an, was die Klagen bringen nach Aufhebung seiner Immunität, aus einer Zelle lässt es sich schlecht Opposition machen.
Wenn es nach mir ginge, hätte er schon längst eine zwischen die Augen bekommen und es wäre Ruhe im Karton, meine Empathie gegeneüber allem was Trump heisst und involviert war, ist augenscheinlich nicht vorhanden!


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Am Montag gibt es 306 Stimmeen für Biden,


Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass Trump die Wahlmänner der Bundesstaaten, bei denen er sich betrogen fühlt, doch für ihn zu stimmen, um der Gerechtigkeit noch zum sieg zu verhelfen.


----------



## Don-71 (12. Dezember 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass Trump die Wahlmänner der Bundesstaaten, bei denen er sich betrogen fühlt, doch für ihn zu stimmen, um der Gerechtigkeit noch zum sieg zu verhelfen.


Nein, das ist eben nicht der Fall.
Alle Staaten haben ihre Wahlen/Wahlergebnisse zertifiziert und die Wahlmänner entsandt, die nach den offiziellen Wahlergebnissen abstimmen.
Trump hat alles versucht, um dieses zu verhindern, vor Gericht und mit Druck auf replublikanische Gouveneure, die dem widerstanden haben, und mit Druck auf republikanisch geführte Regierungen in verschiedenen Staaten (Michigan, Pennsylvania, Georgia, Arizona), alle haben *keine* "Sitzung" einberufen, um selber Wahlmänner zu bestimmen, die für Trump stimmen. Auch wenn sie teilweie in der Öffentlichkeit Trump unterstützt haben, wussten doch alle, das solch ein Schuss mit Gefängnis enden kann, insoweit gibt es 306 Stimmen am Montag für Biden, weil die Wahlmänner nach den zertifizierten Ergebnissen entsandt wurden.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nein, das ist eben nicht der Fall.
> Alle Staaten haben ihre Wahlen/Wahlergebnisse zertifiziert und die Wahlmänner entsandt, die nach den offiziellen Wahlergebnissen abstimmen.


Dass Trump damit nicht durchkommt ist klar, ich hatte es eben nur nebenbei mal mitbekommen, dass er das gefordert hat.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2020)

Trump versucht nur noch, seine Sucht nach Aufmerksamkeit zu befriedigen und politisch / finanziell / juristisch so lange zu überleben, bis er erneut antreten darf. Das wäre eher amüsant zu beobachten, würde er nicht im selben Zuge vor seinem Abgang noch so viel zusätzlichen Schaden produzieren.


----------



## Sparanus (12. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das kommt darauf an, was die Klagen bringen nach Aufhebung seiner Immunität, aus einer Zelle lässt es sich schlecht Opposition machen.


Naja er könnte ja ein Buch schreiben, mein Trampf oder so.


----------



## Mahoy (12. Dezember 2020)

Fans hergehört!

"Warum ich so gut bin ... Eine von mir selbst geschriebene Autobiographie" von Donald Trump, erscheint womöglich schon 2021 bei Breitbart Publishing! So good!


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2020)

In Texas hat Trump auch gerade vor dem Bundesgericht verloren.


----------



## Poulton (13. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Fans hergehört!


Nach "Am Tor bei Rainer", jetzt "Am Tor bei Trump".


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

Wahlleute bestätigen Biden-Sieg

Alle erkennen den Sieg von Biden an. Nur Trump nicht.


----------



## Mahoy (15. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Alle erkennen den Sieg von Biden an. Nur Trump nicht.


Das wäre ja zu verschmerzen, nur sind es leider auch große Teile der GOP und der Bevölkerung der USA, die das entgegen der Sachlage genauso sehen wie der Noch-Oberkasper, bzw. das Gegenteil aus nicht eben ehrenwerten Motiven nicht eingestehen.


----------



## RyzA (15. Dezember 2020)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Das wäre ja zu verschmerzen, nur sind es leider auch große Teile der GOP und der Bevölkerung der USA, die das entgegen der Sachlage genauso sehen wie der Noch-Oberkasper, bzw. das Gegenteil aus nicht eben ehrenwerten Motiven nicht eingestehen.


Ja ok "alle" war so nicht richtig. Aber zumindest  die meisten der politischen Parteien.


----------



## Threshold (15. Dezember 2020)

Justizminister William Barr hat das sinkende schiff auch verlassen.


----------



## Tekkla (16. Dezember 2020)

Selbst Mitch McConnell gratuliert Biden zum Sieg. Das war's für den DüPrAZ. Hoffen wir nur, dass den ne Seuche vor der nächsten Wahl dahinrafft oder er dann im Knast sitzt. Dürfen Vorbestrafte eigentlich Präsident in USA werden?


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Dezember 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Hoffen wir nur, dass den ne Seuche vor der nächsten Wahl dahinrafft oder er dann im Knast sitzt.


Du der Mann ist 74 Jahre, bei der nächsten Wahl wäre er 78 Jahre alt, die Natur hat genug mittel um ihn auch so Altersbedingte Krankheitsknüppel zwischen die Beine zu werfen, da braucht es keine Seuche.
Trump wird die nächsten Jahre sowieso mit Gerichtsverfahren beschäftigt sein, seinen Geschäften geht es auch nicht wirklich gut, der hat die nächste Zeit sowieso genug zu tun.
Ich glaube er wollte weiter Präsident bleiben, weil er diesen Problemen aus dem Weg gehen wollte, sich Zeit erkaufen wollte um besser daraus zu kommen, darum auch seine wirren lügen über angebliche Wahlfälschungen.


----------



## Mahoy (16. Dezember 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Dürfen Vorbestrafte eigentlich Präsident in USA werden?


Nein, die höchsten politischen Ämter sind Personen vorbehalten, die sich nicht dabei erwischen lassen.  

Spaß (halbwegs) beiseite: Als jemand, der wegen einer Straftat verurteilt wurde, die zu Haftstrafen von mindestens einem Jahr führen, dürfen nicht für politische Ämter kandidieren und in den meisten US-Bundesstaaten noch nicht einmal wählen. In manchen Bundesstaaten erhält man das Wahlrecht nach einer bestimmten Frist oder Ablauf der Bewährungszeit zurück. In anderen gilt der Entzug lebenslang.

Damit sind Personen mit - sagen wir mal - wilder Jugend stark benachteiligt, auch wenn sie sich später vorbildliche Mitglieder der Gemeinschaft sein sollten. Haftstrafen ab einem Jahr können in den USA bereits für wiederholten Drogenbesitz (nicht Handel!) verhängt werden, was beispielsweise in Florida einen lebenslangen Wahlauschluss und bundesweit keinen Zugang zu politischen Ämtern bedeutet.
Außer natürlich, man kommt aus einer einflussreichen Familie. Die sorgen dann dafür, dass selbst bekannte Dauerkokser wie zum Beispiel Bush jr.  bei jedem Delikt mit einem erhobenen Zeigefinger davonkommen und später noch Präsident werden können, während Ghetto-Kids mit dem gleichen Sündenregister nicht einmal wählen dürfen. Praktisch, nicht wahr?

Und damit sich Richter für solche Ungleichbehandlungen nicht allzu sehr verbiegen müssen, ist - um mal beim Beispiel des Drogenbesitzes zu bleiben - schon vom Gesetz her dafür gesorgt, dass Upperclass-Drogen wie Kokain anders behandelt werden als Armendrogen wie Heroin und Crack.
Nur bei leichten Drogen sind Klassenunterschiede vor dem Gesetz verwischt und dann muss man eben doch die guten Beziehungen spielen lassen, damit ein Kiffer der High Society ein armes Opfer der Umstände bleibt, welches medienwirksam in teure Entzugskliniken geschickt wird, während der Kiffer aus dem Ghetto zuverlässig als Einsteiger in die Beschaffungs-/Berufskriminalität erkannt und aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird. Ordnung muss sein!


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Dezember 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Donnie ist zwar ein Spast höchsten Grades, aber vergleicht man mal die Todeszahlen von USA und Europa, dann ergibt sich da nicht unbeding ein so riesiger Unterschied. Und das obwohl wir hier in Europa über Wochen und Monate die Leute zuhause eingesperrt haben.


Man, bei sowas kassier ich direkt Punkte, das reicht für 4 Wochen Lockdown.
Aber Unrecht hast du nicht. Trump selbst hat den Gouverneuren den Lockdown empfohlen, nur nicht über 4 Wochen hinaus. Dann begann sein Freiheitstheater. Dann fing er an, die Briefwahl zu torpedieren, lange vor den Wahlen. Die sei nicht sicher. Er selbst wählt, man erwartet es schon gar nicht anders, per Briefwahl. Er rief also seine Wähler auf, nicht per Briefwahl zu wählen, während man sonst wegen Corona dazu riet, und dann kam das große Staunen: Biden hat die meisten Briefwahl-Stimmen. Wie kann das sein? Wahlbetrug! Obwohl auf den gleichen Zetteln zum Repräsentantenhaus gewählt wird, wo die Republikaner Boden gut gemacht haben. Dann kommt Dominion, alles Betrug! Zieht man aber sämtliche Wahlkreise ab, die Dominion-Geräte nutzen, gewinnt Biden ganz genau so.
Der Typ mit seinem Fake-Maga und seinen blinden und tauben Jüngern, die hat er auch in Deutschland, ist einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Dezember 2020)

Salve,

am Freitag fand im Oval Office ein Meeting statt, wo ernsthaft diskutiert wurde, das Kriegsrecht zu verhängen, die Verschwörungstante Sidney Powell als Leiterin einer Gruppe zur Untersuchung von Wahlbetrug zu machen und die Wahlen in allen Staaten zu wiederholen, wo Biden gewonnen hat.
Trump kann sich anscheinend für den Plan erwärmen, die Verschwörungstante wurde auch nochmal am Sonntag abend im Weißen Haus gesichtet.









						Heated Oval Office meeting included talk of special counsel, martial law as Trump advisers clash
					

President Donald Trump convened a heated meeting in the Oval Office on Friday, including lawyer Sidney Powell and her client, former national security adviser Michael Flynn, two people familiar with the matter said, describing a session that began as an impromptu gathering but devolved and...




					edition.cnn.com
				











						Analysis: Trump's actions show he's still only out for himself
					

In the six weeks since President-elect Joe Biden won the White House, President Donald Trump has proved again and again that he has little concern for anyone other than himself, scheming and spreading falsehoods as he seeks to overturn the election while seeming unmoved by the grim climb in...




					edition.cnn.com
				











						Sidney Powell back at the White House Sunday night
					

Attorney Sidney Powell, who has repeatedly pushed baseless conspiracy theories about the 2020 election, was spotted leaving the White House late Sunday evening just days after a heated Oval Office meeting with some of President Donald Trump's advisers.




					edition.cnn.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0GUxMJ4r7jM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gIhN1azseWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anscheinend konnten ,einige seiner Berater, noch das allerschlimmste verhindern.

Das Militär /Pentagon sah sich dazu genötigt eine offizille Presseerklärung herauszugeben, Zitat:
"There is no role for the U.S. military in determining the outcome of an American election."

Dazu kommt das Trump wohl privat über eine Briefkastenfirma enorm bei allen Wahlkampfspenden vor allendingen nach der Wahl abkassiert. Man geht von 700 Millionen Dollar für den Trump Clan aus.








						Gravierende Vorwürfe: Donald Trump hat am US-Wahlkampf offenbar hunderte Millionen Dollar verdient
					

Donald Trump scheidet zwar aus dem Amt, könnte nach der Wahl aber ein fettes Plus auf dem Konto verbuchen. Die Vorwürfe sind gravierend.




					www.fr.de
				




Die USA sollten sich langsam mal wirklich Gedanken machen, was für eine Bananenrepublik ihre Verfassung ist und wie sie ausgelegt werden kann!

Edit:

Achja, die Trump Kampagne hat nochmals Klage vor dem Supreme Court, gegen das Wahlergebnis in Pennsylvania eingereicht, nachdem man bereit über 50 Klagen verloren hat, davon schon 2 vor dem Supreme Court.


----------



## Tekkla (21. Dezember 2020)

Bei uns gibt es (nicht immer zum Glück) ein Urteil mit dem Anhängsel: Eine Revision ist nicht zugelassen. Damit ist der Drops gelutscht und das Thema abgehakt. Gibt es sowas nicht auch in USA?


----------



## RyzA (21. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das Trump wohl privat über eine Briefkastenfirma enorm bei allen Wahlkampfspenden vor allendingen nach der Wahl abkassiert. Man geht von 700 Millionen Dollar für den Trump Clan aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das ein Arsch. Und vorher hat er die letzten Jahre kaum Steuern gezahlt. Da hat er das so ausgelegt als wenn er pleite wäre.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Edit:
> 
> Achja, die Trump Kampagne hat nochmals Klage vor dem Supreme Court, gegen das Wahlergebnis in Pennsylvania eingereicht, nachdem man bereit über 50 Klagen verloren hat, davon schon 2 vor dem Supreme Court.


Einfach unglaublich. Hoffentlich schmettern sie die Klage gleich ab.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2020)

Meine Haltung zum Militär ist ja eine andere als die Vieler hier, aber wenn das Militär eines Landes explizit und öffentlich klarstellen muss, dass es keine Rolle in einer Posse des scheidenden Präsidenten spielen wird, steht es um besagtes Land definitiv nicht zum Besten.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Dezember 2020)

Das Militär hat NICHTS mit Politik zu tun, in jedem Land wo dies in frage gestellt wird ist eine Geistige Bananenrepublik.


----------



## Threshold (21. Dezember 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt das Trump wohl privat über eine Briefkastenfirma enorm bei allen Wahlkampfspenden vor allendingen nach der Wahl abkassiert. Man geht von 700 Millionen Dollar für den Trump Clan aus.


Das hab ich letztens auch gelesen. Kann echt nicht wahr sein und seine Fans feiern den Typen immer noch. Unfassbar.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2020)

Das Militär hat durchaus mit Politik zu tun, jedoch idealerweise ausschließlich auf einer von der Verfassung ausgeschilderten Einbahnstraße. Sprich: Keine Einflussnahme und keine Präferenz für bestimmte Parteien und/oder Amtsträger.

Immerhin, das scheint in den USA noch ganz gut zu funktionieren. Dort gibt es mittlerweile Checks und Balances, die deutlich wackliger sind ...


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das Militär hat NICHTS mit Politik zu tun


Seltsame Aussage, komisch ausgedrückt oder komplett unwissend.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (21. Dezember 2020)

Was bistn du für einer, lass mich raten, du kommst von einem Land wo das Militär, in Wahlen natürlich (ist doch klar, das impliziert die Diskussion), relativ viel zu sagen hat, du armer 
Wo das Militär hinein gezogen werden muss oder kann, oder Mitspracherecht hat, egal wie klein auch immer, ist ein Politisches dritte Welt Land was man nur bemitleiden kann.
Bei einigen sieht man ihre totalitäre Affinität heraus.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Dezember 2020)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Was bistn du für einer, lass mich raten, du kommst von einem Land wo das Militär, in Wahlen natürlich (ist doch klar, das impliziert die Diskussion), relativ viel zu sagen hat, du armer
> Wo das Militär hinein gezogen werden muss oder kann, oder Mitspracherecht hat, egal wie klein auch immer, ist ein Politisches dritte Welt Land was man nur bemitleiden kann.
> Bei einigen sieht man ihre totalitäre Affinität heraus.


Ich glaube du missinterpretierst hier einiges!
Es gibt in westlichen Demokratien durchaus entscheidende Unterschiede, bei der Einbettung des Militärs.
Es gibt "Parlamentsarmeen", deren Einsatz unter dem Vorbehalt des Parlaments stehen, z.B. wie bei der BRD, es gibt aber auch andere Formen, wie in Frankreich oder den USA, wo der gewählte amtierende Präsident auch Oberbefehlshaber ist und beim Einsatz der Armee, nicht unbedingt bei allen Einsätzen auf ein Parlamentsvotum angewiesen ist. Insoweit ist weder Frankreich noch die USA in dieser Frage eine Bananenrepublik, wie Mahoy ja schon beschrieben hat, funktionieren die Check und Balances beim US Militär noch ausgezeichnet.

Dein Vorwurf hier an einige Leute, ist mit deiner Formulierung ziemlich lächerlich.


----------



## Mahoy (21. Dezember 2020)

Bitte keinen Zoff. Ich denke, ΔΣΛ meinte mit "Politik" umgangssprachlich politische Entscheidungsprozesse wie eben beispielsweise Einflussnahme auf die Durchführung von Wahlen oder deren Ergebnisse.

Unpolitisch ist das Militär nirgendwo, schließlich wäre selbst der offensive Einsatz einer Armee Politik mit anderen Mitteln und es hat auch nicht jede Verfassung einen Artikel entsprechend zu unserem Artikel 26, Absatz 1. Und selbstverständlich können Militärangehörige politisch tätig sein oder sind doch zumindest Wähler und eine legitime Interessengruppe im Staat.

Aber wenn das Militär nicht auf die Verfassung eingeschworen ist, sondern der Ausführungsgehilfe bestimmter politischer Gruppen eines Landes ist, läuft etwas schief. Auch wenn es putscht, ist das ein Zeichen für einen dysfunktionalen Staat - sogar dann, wenn der Militärputsch dazu dienen sollte, Schlimmeres zu verhüten (beispielsweise bei der Absetzung von Diktatoren).

Kurz gesagt, wo sich das Militär als bestimmend und nicht als dienend versteht, liegt immer irgend etwas im Argen.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab ja gesagt komisch ausgedrückt ODER unwissend. Scheinbar nur schlecht darin sich richtig auszudrücken.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (21. Dezember 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es (nicht immer zum Glück) ein Urteil mit dem Anhängsel: Eine Revision ist nicht zugelassen. Damit ist der Drops gelutscht und das Thema abgehakt. Gibt es sowas nicht auch in USA?


Das GG sichert das Widerstandsrecht zu. Gegen jeden, des es unternimmt, den Rechtsstaat abzuschaffen, darf mit allen Mitteln vorgegangen werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Dezember 2020)

Donald Trump begnadigt 15 weitere Personen kurz vor Ende seiner Amtszeit
					

Donald Trump hat Begnadigungen für 15 weitere Menschen ausgesprochen, darunter frühere Abgeordnete, treue Helfer des US-Präsidenten – und Personen, die für den Tod irakischer Zivilisten verantwortlich gemacht wurden.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Anscheinend auch der Vater von seinem Schwiegersohn 








						Trump Gives Clemency to More Allies, Including Manafort, Stone and Charles Kushner (Published 2020)
					

It was the second wave of pardons and commutations by the president in two days, showing his willingness to use his power aggressively on behalf of loyalists.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2020)

Und zum Schluss begnadigt er sich noch selber. 



Mahoy schrieb:


> Unpolitisch ist das Militär nirgendwo


Zumindest eine gewisse Neutralität sollten sie haben. In Deutschland z.B. ist der oberste Chef vom Militär der Verteidigungsminister. Oder aktuell AKK.
Dabei ist es dem Militär egal von welcher Partei der Verteidigungsminister kommt.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Zumindest eine gewisse Neutralität sollten sie haben. In Deutschland z.B. ist der oberste Chef vom Militär der Verteidigungsminister. Oder aktuell AKK.
> Dabei ist es dem Militär egal von welcher Partei der Verteidigungsminister kommt.


Das ist aber auch ein Problem,
wenn man Posten besetzt mit Leuten,
welche nicht ansatzmässig Ahnung von der Materie haben.

Dazu braucht man dann einen riesengroßen Wasserkopf an externen Beratern, Zuträgern usw.

In der Wirtschaft werden die Leute nach ihren Fähigkeiten eingestellt,
und nicht nach ihrer Parteizugehörigkeit ...


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In der Wirtschaft werden die Leute nach ihren Fähigkeiten eingestellt,
> und nicht nach ihrer Parteizugehörigkeit ...


In der Wirtschaft werden die Leute auch nicht gewählt.
Ist doch klar das es in der Politik nach den gewählten Parteien geht.
Aber du hast Recht, bei manchen Ministern kann man sich fragen, warum die gewisse Posten besetzen.
Obwohl die scheinbar überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber du hast Recht, bei manchen Ministern kann man sich fragen, warum die gewisse Posten besetzen.
> Obwohl die scheinbar überhaupt keine Ahnung davon haben.


Nicht bei manchen, eher bei den Meisten 

Wünsche frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Tekkla (24. Dezember 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> welche nicht ansatzmässig Ahnung von der Materie haben.
> 
> Dazu braucht man dann einen riesengroßen Wasserkopf an externen Beratern, Zuträgern usw.


Berater sind zu 90% Leute, die Arbeiten erledigen, für die man selber kein Personal hat. Das Wort Berater steht dabei nicht in Zusammenhang mit dem Wort Beratung. Meine Frau war über 10 Jahre lang als Beraterin  tätig. Ihr Job: Planung und Einführung eines ERP System im Zuge der Umstellung von einem kammeralen auf ein kaufmännisches Buchhaltungssystem. Im Grunde kann man sage, dass jeder externe Dienstleister bei einer Behörde oder einem Unternehmen ein Berater ist.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch ein Problem,
> wenn man Posten besetzt mit Leuten,
> welche nicht ansatzmässig Ahnung von der Materie haben.


Welche Ahnung erwartest du? 


Adi1 schrieb:


> In der Wirtschaft werden die Leute nach ihren Fähigkeiten eingestellt,
> und nicht nach ihrer Parteizugehörigkeit ..


Das denkst du. Warum gehen wohl so viele ehemalige Politiker zu Unternehmen?

Dein Post ist billigster uninformierter Populismus. 

Wir hatten diese Diskussion über die Besetzung des Verteidigungsministers mal unter uns inklusive anwesendem General. Im deutschem System bringt das mehr Nach als Vorteile.


----------



## Tekkla (24. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum gehen wohl so viele ehemalige Politiker zu Unternehmen?


Wegen der Vernetzung in der Politik und dem dahinter stehenden Verwaltungsapparat?


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2020)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Wegen der Vernetzung in der Politik und dem dahinter stehenden Verwaltungsapparat?


Eben und darum muss auch ein Minister aus den Reihen der Politik kommen.

Außerdem sind die Geschäftsbereiche so groß, dass man gar nicht von allem Ahnung haben kann
bzw vielleicht sogar einen eingeschränkten Blick hat, wenn man in einer der Richtungen drin steckt.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2020)

Jedenfalls ist in Deutschland der oberste Chef vom Militär der Verteidigungsminister.
Und das Militär verhält sich in Puncto seiner Parteienzugehörigkeit neutral.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2020)

RyzA schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist in Deutschland der oberste Chef vom Militär der Verteidigungsminister.


Normalerweise ja, Ausnahme gilt im Spannungs/Verteidigungsfall da ist es der Kanzler.


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Normalerweise ja, Ausnahme gilt im Spannungs/Verteidigungsfall da ist es der Kanzler.


Auch da sollte sich das Militär neutral demgegenüber verhalten. Egal ob der Kanzler von CDU oder SPD kommt.
Es sei denn der Kanzler ist nicht mehr zurechnungsfähig. Aber dann hätte es mit der Partei auch nichts  zu tun.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand was anderes behauptet?


----------



## RyzA (24. Dezember 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hat jemand was anderes behauptet?





Mahoy schrieb:


> Unpolitisch ist das Militär nirgendwo


Darauf hatte ich mich bezogen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Dezember 2020)

Damit war aber nicht eine parteipolitische Einstellung der Bundeswehr sondern das Primat der Politik gemeint.


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2020)

Achso ok. Dann hatte ich das wohl irgendwie falsch verstanden.


----------



## Poulton (25. Dezember 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In der Wirtschaft werden die Leute nach ihren Fähigkeiten eingestellt,
> und nicht nach ihrer Parteizugehörigkeit ...


Wers glaubt. Auch da geht es um Vitamin B und Stallgeruch. Das Thema hatte man vor einiger Zeit schonmal gehabt. Daher schamloser Eigenquote mit Wall of Text Quote:


Spoiler






Poulton schrieb:


> Zu diesen "Verbindungen" kommt mir immer wieder der HMI-Fall von vor ein paar Jahren in Erinnerung, den man wohl als Spitze des Eisbergs erachten kann: Die Damen mit weissem Baendchen sind nur fuer den HMI-Vorstand | Wirtschaftswoche
> "Ab 40 Männern lässt sich ein gemeinsames Geheimnis nicht mehr geheim halten"
> Bei sowas machen sich Frauen halt nicht so gut und sollten doch Frauen in höhere Positionen kommen, dann ist die soziale Herkunft ein noch wichtigerer Faktor als bei Männern. Denn wie beim Vieh gilt: Stallgeruch ist das A und O.
> Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“ - taz.de
> Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis





Poulton schrieb:


> interessierterUser schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jetzt würde mich der Anteil Westdeutscher Arbeiterkinder an den Eliten interessieren.
> ...


----------



## RyzA (25. Dezember 2020)

Trumps Vetos und Begnadigungen - Unmut der Republikaner wächst

Jetzt verscherzt er es sich noch mit den eigenen Leuten.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Dezember 2020)

Ich folge so einem Insta Account der dauernd Querdenker ********************* repostet (um zu zeigen was Querdenker denmen/kein Querdenker Account) und meine Güte, Trump ist für diese Community vom Halbgott zum Anführer des Deepstate mutiert

Hey Donald, jedenfalls verabschiedest du dich nicht als Impfgegner und Querdenker.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Dezember 2020)

Dann kann ich Bill ja Bescheid geben, dass er die letzte Offshore-Überweisung an Donnie abschicken kann. Sein Nutzen als Ablenkung der tumben Massen hat sich erschöpft.


----------



## RyzA (2. Januar 2021)

Kongress kippt erstmals Trump-Veto

Ich freue mich schon wenn er seine politische Immunität verliert.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kongress kippt erstmals Trump-Veto
> 
> Ich freue mich schon wenn er seine politische Immunität verliert.


Ob das zur Aufarbeitung und anstehenden Klagen führt ist die Frage. Konsorten hat er schon begnadigt und es steht im Raum, ob es juristisch möglich ist, daß er sich selbst begnadigt.
Übrigens ist es möglich, daß Biden ihn begnadigt, um das "Amt nicht zu beschädigen".
Man schützt sich gerne gegenseitig, denn jede Seite hat das immer wieder mal nötig.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Januar 2021)

Trump kann sich _vielleicht_ (Selbst das ist noch umstritten ...) selbst begnadigen, jedoch nur für zurückliegende Vergehen. Er kann sich allerdings weder lebenslange Immunität verleihen, noch sich selbst die Schulden erlassen.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Trump kann sich _vielleicht_ (Selbst das ist noch umstritten ...) selbst begnadigen, jedoch nur für zurückliegende Vergehen. Er kann sich allerdings weder lebenslange Immunität verleihen, noch sich selbst die Schulden erlassen.


Um die Frage der Selbst-Begnadigung zu umschiffen, könnte Trump auch einen Kniff anwenden: Er könnte vor dem Ende seiner Amtszeit am 20. Januar zurücktreten. Dann würde sein Stellvertreter Mike Pence bis zum Amtsantritt von Wahlsieger Joe Biden nachrücken - und könnte als amtierender Präsident Trump begnadigen.

Die bisherigen Begnadigungen von Trump Beratern, Anwälten usw würden Prozesse verhindern, die im Nebeneffekt Trump belasten könnten. Falls ein zukünftiger Kläger oder Zeuge in kriminelle Machenschaften verwickelt ist könnte man ihm eine Begnadigung anbieten um ein Vorgehen gegen Trump zu verhindern.
Auch Nixen wurde wegen Watergate von Ford begnadigt. Das ist nicht unüblich.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Januar 2021)

Es gibt halt nicht nur bundesstaatliche Verfahren.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Auch Nixen wurde wegen Watergate von Ford begnadigt. Das ist nicht unüblich.


Beide waren aber Republikaner und ich denke nicht, dass Biden Trump begnadigen würde.


----------



## Tekkla (2. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Er könnte vor dem Ende seiner Amtszeit am 20. Januar zurücktreten. Dann würde sein Stellvertreter Mike Pence bis zum Amtsantritt von Wahlsieger Joe Biden nachrücken - und könnte als amtierender Präsident Trump begnadigen


Damit würde Pence jegliche Chance selbst mal als PK anzutreten verspielen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er so dumm sein wird.


----------



## Albatros1 (2. Januar 2021)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Damit würde Pence jegliche Chance selbst mal als PK anzutreten verspielen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass er so dumm sein wird.


Bin eigentlich deiner Meinung.
Nur sind wir ja schon einiges gewöhnt was die USA angeht. Ist nicht Pence selbst schon begnadigt worden?
Immerhin stehen fast 50% hinter Trump und Pence. Die würden wohl dabei noch klatschen.
Ich wollte aber nur die Möglichkeit aufzeigen, nicht daß ich damit rechne.


----------



## RyzA (4. Januar 2021)

Empörung über Trump-Telefonat

Versucht der Idiot noch nachträglich Wahlergebnisse zu manipulieren. Und vorher hat er rumposaunt das die Wahl gefälscht wäre.


----------



## Mahoy (4. Januar 2021)

Ach, komm schon! 11.780 Stimmen zugunsten des GröPaZ werden sich doch noch irgendwo ausgraben lassen! Vielleicht noch mal schnell ein paar Wahlkreise nach-gerrymandern, dann passt das ...


----------



## Don-71 (6. Januar 2021)

Und zu meiner Freude, da gehen sie dahin, die 2 Senatoren für die GOP, und Biden ist zumindestens 2 Jahre in der Lage, einigermaßen ein Program und seine Mannschaft durchzusetzen!


----------



## Tekkla (6. Januar 2021)

Und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass, da das Pendel mit der Wahl nur leicht zurückschlug, es zur nächten Präsidentschaftswahl nicht mehr ganz so besch issen in USA und bei der GOP zugeht.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2021)

Aber Donnie hat sich doch alle Mühe gegeben, die Kandidaten seiner Partei ins rechte Licht zu rücken! Bei so viel durchdachter und fundierter Unterstützung des besten Präsidenten aller Zeiten steckt hinter der Niederlage doch garantiert auch wieder Wahlbetrug.

</sarkasmus>


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Januar 2021)

Trump will bei Protesten gegen US-Wahlergebnis auftreten
					

Über Twitter hat Donald Trump angekündigt, an einer Demonstration in Washingt...




					www.t-online.de


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2021)

Zweiter Demokrat erklärt sich zum Sieger



> Gewinnen die Demokraten tatsächlich beide Sitze, würden sie auch im Senat die Oberhand erhalten. Der künftige US-Präsident Joe Biden könnte dann Reformvorhaben, Gesetze und Personalentscheidungen deutlich leichter umsetzen. Im Repräsentantenhaus, der anderen Kammer des US-Kongress, haben die Demokraten bereits eine Mehrheit.
> 
> Behalten die Republikaner hingegen die Mehrheit im Senat, können sie politische Vorhaben und Personalentscheidungen des künftigen Präsidenten blockieren. Der Senat bestätigt unter anderem Kandidaten des Präsidenten für hohe Regierungsposten oder das Oberste Gericht und kann Gesetzesvorhaben verhindern.


Hoffentlich haben die Demokraten zukünftig die Oberhand. Auch wenn es knapp ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Januar 2021)

Congress confirms Biden win after violence — as it happened – DW – 01/07/2021
					

US lawmakers certified Joe Biden's election win after the US Capitol building was stormed by supporters of US President Donald Trump. A total of four people died in the unrest. Catch up on how the events unfolded.




					www.dw.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f437y6UVjD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was grad dort läuft :O





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1346913301687463942

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1346913283052335108

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2021)

Dann hat Trump ja das erreicht was er die ganze Zeit erreichen wollte: das Land weiter spalten und die Menschen gegeneinander aufhetzen. Hoffentlich geht das dort noch gut aus.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2021)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an die paar Hanseln die, den Reichstag "gestürmt" haben?^^


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erinnert sich noch jemand an die paar Hanseln die, den Reichstag "gestürmt" haben?^^


Nur das die in den USA noch scharfe Waffen dabei haben. Und ins Gebäude eingedrungen sind.

Eine Frau wurde scheinbar auch angeschossen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Januar 2021)

Wenn die Demonstranten bewaffnet sind kann man sich ja auch auf militärische Art und Weise dagegen wehren.
Die Polizei dort ist ja erheblich schwerer bewaffnet als bei uns, dann braucht man auch keine Nationalgarde.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Januar 2021)

Der Trump  




__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1346928882595885058

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.......................






__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1346919704603013121

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1346912978868654082

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1346914379493765120

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andrej (6. Januar 2021)

Nicht schlecht was gerade in den USA abläuft. Der Witz ist, dass ich schon den Name von Putin gehört habe, der Schuld an dem ganzen sein soll und ich habe nur 5 min. die Sendung dieser Person geguckt.

Leider spielen solche Bilder Putin wirklich in die Hände, denn in Russland wurden zum neuen Jahr Gesetze verabschiedet, die fast jegliche Demonstrationen verbieten.

Ich wünsche aber Donald noch viel Glück, denn nach solchen Aktionen ist auch der Galgen nicht weit!


----------



## Kelemvor (6. Januar 2021)

vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich Putin mit ner Flasche Vodka vorm Fernseher der sich abrollt vor lachen,
mit Verlaub so lächerlich macht selbst Kim Jong-un sein Land nicht.

Seine frisch eingesetzten Sockenpuppen im Capitol haben den Einsatz der Nationalgarde verweigert,
und später will Trump sich jetzt als Retter des Capitols aufspielen und die Garden losschicken? 
Absolut erbärmlich.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Januar 2021)

Was ist das überhaupt für ein Sauhaufen im US-Kongress? Müssten nicht wenigstens die republikanischen Abgeordneten standesgemäß bewaffnet sein und den Einbrechern eins überbraten, wie es die NRA empfiehlt?

Hm, vielleicht sind die Eindringlinge nur nicht farbig genug und/oder für ordentliche Notwehr muss man warten, bis sie einem den Rücken zukehren ...

</sarkasmus>


----------



## Tengri86 (6. Januar 2021)

Mal gucken ob später viele geschnappt werden,  
die meisten sind bestimmt schon abgehauen


----------



## ragnaro3k (6. Januar 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> vor meinem geistigen Auge sehe ich Putin mit ner Flasche Vodka vorm Fernseher der sich abrollt vor lachen,



Mit Boss Kim


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Januar 2021)

Twitter hat Trumps Acc. für 12 Stunden Stillgelegt. 







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SocnM1lHZB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RyzA (7. Januar 2021)

Nicht nur Twitter auch Facebook. Außerdem YouTube.

Twitter sperrt Trump für zwölf Stunden – und vielleicht auch länger
Aber auf Twitter hat er am meisten gepostet und fast 90 Millionen Follower.

Ich finde das gut so. Am besten noch komplett sperren bzw  löschen den Account.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2021)

Sie können die Accounts gerne später wieder aufmachen, quasi als Zeitzeugen. Aus der Haft heraus darf man ja in aller Regel ohnehin nicht twittern.


----------



## seahawk (7. Januar 2021)

Erstmal muss man feststellen, dass Mad Max wohl richtig lag, wenn es um die Fashion choices im Falle eines Zusammenbruchs der westlichen Zivilgesellschaft ging.


----------



## Johnny05 (7. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eine Frau wurde scheinbar auch angeschossen.


Mittlerweile sind wohl bei dieser absolut idiotischen Aktion 4 Menschen gestorben . Allerdings habe Ich von den Dumb-Trump Anbetern auch nichts anderes erwartet .

Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## hoffgang (7. Januar 2021)

Ohne den Spielverderber geben zu wollen, aber das was letzte Nacht in Washington DC passiert ist sollte allen, also wirklich allen, die Trump verherrlichen mal vor Augen führen was auf dem Spiel steht.

Und die Verbindung zu Deutschland mit unserer obersten Dummbratzensammlung aka AFD ist ja nicht weit weg wenn gewählte Vertreter dieses Abschaumsammelbeckens den Unfug mit der gestohlenen Wahl im Netz teilen.

Karten auf den Tisch, wer jetzt in DEU noch MAGA oder Trump Thesen verbreitet, der darf sich wirklich nichtmehr wundern wenn er als Demokratiefeind angesehen wird. Den Sturm auf den Reichstag haben wir noch abgetan, paar harmlose Spinner, nix passiert. Wenige Wochen später schleust dann die AfD irgendwelche Hampelmänner in den Reichstag, die dort gewählte Volksvertreter belästigen bzw. versuchen Abstimmungen zu beeinflussen.

Es reicht!
Wie in der Weimarer Republik kommt die Gefahr für die Demokratie von Rechts, nur dass wir diesmal die Möglichkeit hatten aus der Geschichte zu lernen. Es reicht nicht, wenn wir uns über die Amis lustig machen "haha Geschichte wiederholt sich dort"....

Man schaue nur mal hier ins Forum...
Covid Thread, Verharmlosung der Krankheit, dumme Fragen wie "wo sind denn die Toten, die Infektionszahlen gehen hoch, aber die Toten fehlen". Und was ist nun? All das, was die vernünftigen prognostiziert haben, ist eingetreten. Querdenken entpuppt sich als verfassungsfeindliche Abzockmasche für leichtgläubige Idioten und Covid eben nicht als Grippe+.

Wenn wir als Gesellschaft nicht denselben Niedergang erleben wollen wie die Amerikaner, dann ist JETZT der Zeitpunkt gekommen an dem wir entscheiden wie es weitergeht. Ob wir erneut auf Demagogen und Dummschwätzer mit falschen Versprechungen einer besseren Zukunft, quasi per Deus ex Machina reinfallen, oder es uns ausreicht die Schwächsten als Sündenböcke hinzustellen und uns damit zufriedengeben, obwohl sich an unserer Situation dadurch nichts ändert. Oder ob wir endlich als Gesellschaft Vernunft an den Tag legen.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Januar 2021)

Würde nicht wundern ,wenn dort und hier behaupten wird , es wären alle antifa  leute und die Trump Leute haben friedlich demonstriert


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Ich sehe es aber auch als Versagen der Sicherheitskräfte.
So ein Ansturm muss zusammenbrechen, notfalls mit Schusswaffengebrauch. Dafür haben die sich ja scheinbar vorbereitet, die waren ja teilweise komplett militärisch angezogen inklusive Plattenträger.
Man muss jedes Maß wahren, aber bevor sowas passiert gilt es zu schießen.


----------



## JePe (7. Januar 2021)

Kolumne aus dem Juni (!) 2020. Schien mir damals ueberzogen, am Ende sind wir wohl nur knapp dran vorbei geschrammt ...


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Januar 2021)

Wie sieht das jetzt nach US Strafrecht aus ? Werden die Leute die Geschnappt werden/wurden als Terroristen angesehen?

Denke dafür müssen die doch bestimmt viele Jahren ins Gefängnis.


Einige haben auch noch selfie's von sich gemacht


----------



## Albatros1 (7. Januar 2021)

Wundert mich alles sehr.
Wären das Schwarze gewesen hätte man sie aus Notwehr von hinten erschossen.
Bei Schwarzen reicht dazu falsch Parken.
Bei einem versuchten Putsch bittet man die bewaffneten Herrschaften eher höflich hinaus.
Hm, die größte Demokratie die Welt und freieste Nation, von Gott gesandt, scheint vielleicht kein Vorbild zu sein.
Wie hätte man das Ganze kommentiert, wenn das in einem anderen Land stattgefunden hätte?
Reden wir hier von Terror oder von besorgten Bürgern?


----------



## Johnny05 (7. Januar 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Ich wünsche aber Donald noch viel Glück


Zeigt schon wessen Geisteskind Du bist ....


Tengri86 schrieb:


> Würde nicht wundern ,wenn dort und hier behaupten wird , es wären alle antifa leute und die Trump Leute haben friedlich demonstriert


Ja ,

mich wunderts auch das die forumsbekannten rechten Wirrköpfe hier ihren geistigen Dünnschiss noch nicht losgelassen haben .

Davon ab , was da passiert ist , war allein Dumb - Trump schuld , Er wusste ganz genau was Er bei seinen geistig verwirrten Anhängern damit anrichtet .


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt nach US Strafrecht aus ? Werden die Leute die Geschnappt werden/wurden als Terroristen angesehen?


Wahrscheinlicher ist eine Geldstrafe wegen Hausfriedensbruchs / unerlaubtem Betretens (trespassing). Die kann dann der Donnie für seine nachgewiesenermaßen größten Fans bezahlen.

Wenn sich ein Richter findet, dem die ganze Bande genauso auf den Zünder geht, wie es eigentlich sein sollte, sind auch kürzere Haftstrafen möglich.

Bei denen, die Fenster etc. eingeschlagen haben, um sich Zutritt zu verschaffen, ist auch eine Verurteilung wegen Einbruchs möglich, selbst wenn nichts entwendet wurde bzw. entwendet werden sollte.

Die richtig harten Strafen für Vergehen dieser Größenordnung sind jedoch Afro-Amerikanern vorbehalten. Aber die stürmen ja nicht das Kapitol, sondern demonstrieren nur davor und stören Trumps Bibelstunde, wofür sie dann mit Tränengas eingenebelt, durchgeprügelt und ggf. in unmarkierten Fahrzeugen irgend einer Bundesbehörde abtransportiert werden. Das kann - falls erforderlich - auch auf linke* Demonstranten angewandt werden, selbst wenn diese nicht schwarz sind.

In den USA gilt in solchen Fragen nicht die Gleichheit vor dem Gesetz, sondern "Quod licet Iovi, non licet bovi", wobei die Rolle des Rindviehs in aller Regel ohnehin unterprivilegierten Gruppen zufällt.



_(* Als "links" gilt man in den Vereinigten Staaten, wenn man das ist, was bei uns die konservative Mitte wäre. Alles noch weiter links sind linksextreme Sozialisten. Was bei uns die Linken sind, sind dort umstürzlerische Kommunisten. Die Grenzen sind aber fließend, man kann auch als gutbürgerlicher Demokrat ein radikaler Linker sein, wenn man sich beispielsweise für eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung ausspricht - oder für andere Dinge, die in  zivilisierten Teilen der westlichen Welt längst gang und gäbe sind.)_


----------



## hoffgang (7. Januar 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt nach US Strafrecht aus ? Werden die Leute die Geschnappt werden/wurden als Terroristen angesehen?


Die Explosion in Nashville wurde ja noch nichtmal als Terrorismus eingestuft...
Wenn man in den USA die richtige Hautfarbe hat, dann geht alles.
Demokratie zerlegen? Alles cool.
Wohnmobil mit Sprengstoff füllen und in Nashville zünden? Kein Terrorismus, Täter war weder farbig, noch Moslem, muss also psychische Erkrankung sein.
Auf Demo mit Sturmgewehr rumlaufen und jemanden erschießen? Check the color... Spendensammeln kann loslegen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> (* Als "links" gilt man in den Vereinigten Staaten, wenn man das ist, was bei uns die konservative Mitte wäre. Alles noch weiter links sind linksextreme Sozialisten. Was bei uns die Linken sind, sind dort umstürzlerische Kommunisten. Die Grenzen sind aber fließend, man kann auch als gutbürgerlicher Demokrat ein radikaler Linker sein, wenn man sich beispielsweise für eine allgemeine Krankenversicherung ausspricht - oder für andere Dinge, die in zivilisierten Teilen der westlichen Welt längst gang und gäbe sind.)


Besser kann man es nicht auf den Punkt bringen, denn das ist bei Teilen in den USA die absolute Realität.

Mich haben schon mehrere Amerikaner als radikalen Sozialist und Kommunist bezeichnet , womit ich am Anfang überhaupt nicht klar gekommen bin, und ihnen sehr undiplomatisch gesagt habe, das sie einen kompletten Dachschaden haben, aber die Ticken wirklich so, da kann man auch argumentieren wie man will.
Von gestern auf heute war im Kommentarbereich auf Welt Online wieder mehrfach zu lesen wie stramm links Kamala Harris wäre, so als würde die hier in Deutschland Mitglied der Linkspartei sein, dabei steht die wohl weiter rechts, als es Merkel je stand.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Nun bei der Linkspartei kann man auch Sarah Wagenknecht nehmen und sagen, dass die da nicht hingehört^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Wie sieht das jetzt nach US Strafrecht aus ? Werden die Leute die Geschnappt werden/wurden als Terroristen angesehen?


Donald wird sie eh noch begnadigen.


----------



## Andrej (7. Januar 2021)

Johnny05 schrieb:


> Zeigt schon wessen Geisteskind Du bist ....



Und wo ist der Rest vom Satz? So weit ich mich erinnere kam da noch was!
Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich diese Aktion befürwortet habe? Oder versuchst du dir einfach etwas zusammen zu reimen, um dich besser zu fühlen?


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Von gestern auf heute war im Kommentarbereich auf Welt Online wieder mehrfach zu lesen wie stramm links Kamala Harris wäre, so als würde die hier in Deutschland Mitglied der Linkspartei sein, dabei steht die wohl weiter rechts, als es Merkel je stand.



Auf Welt online Kommentarbereich sind sowieso die gleichen Sorte  gesocks  unterwegs


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2021)

Ich habe Anlaß zu der Vermutung, dass das sind immer die selben Leute sind. Die tauchen mit schönster Regelmäßigkeit in den Kommentarbereichen sämtlicher Online-Zeitungen/Zeitschriften auf und erzählen immer wieder dasselbe in komischerweise immer dem selben (falschen) Satzbau. Und mit weiteren formalen - und selbstverständlich inhaltlichen - Fehlern, die irgendwo zwischen deutschem Baumschulabbrecher und "Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, aber immerhin werde ich für den Scheiß bezahlt, den ich hier erzähle" liegt.

Ich nehme stark an, dass ist unsere heimische Sorte Vollpfosten, "völkisch mobilisiert" und durchsetzt mit jenen Flachzangen, die sogar für Journalisten bei RT Deutschland zu dämlich waren, für die der Wowa aber trotzdem noch eine Beschäftigung gefunden hat ...


----------



## Threshold (7. Januar 2021)

Das sind vermutlich die gleichen Leute, die unter jedem Harald Lesch Video gegen Lesch hetzen und Unsinn verbreiten.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. Januar 2021)

Btw,  wie kann man  so doof sein und von sich selbst  ein Selfie machen + diese dann teilen.


----------



## Andrej (7. Januar 2021)

Es gibt erste Details über die Toten, oder eher Tote.








						Wer sind die Toten der Kapitol-Randale?
					

Fünf Menschen sind nach der Erstürmung des Kapitols in Washington gestorben. Bei einer Person weiß man bisher, um wen es sich handelt. Die Frau war glühende Trump-Anhängerin und aus Kalifornien für den Protestmarsch nach Washington gereist.




					www.n-tv.de


----------



## Poulton (7. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mich haben schon mehrere Amerikaner als radikalen Sozialist und Kommunist bezeichnet ,


"_Kommunistenbengel!_"  



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Btw,  wie kann man  so doof sein und von sich selbst  ein Selfie machen + diese dann teilen.


Das sind die gleichen Gehirnakrobaten, die behaupten, sie würden wahlweise vom "Mainstream", der "Lügenpresse" oder der "Systempresse" daran gehindert, frei von der Leber weg zu schreiben und mundtod gemacht werden. Dabei verbreiten diese Leute teils schon seit Jahrzehnten ihren Blödsinn ungestört und ungefiltert auf FB und Co und toben sich in den Kommentarspalten aus. 
Da wird die eigene Hypothese gleich selbst widerlegt.


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2021)

Die anderen drei Todesfälle sind medizinischer Natur. Das könnte von "spontaner Bleivergiftung" über "angetrunken auf der Treppe des Kapitols gestolpert" bis "patriotisch überlastete Hirnzelle (Singular)" so ziemlich alles bedeuten ...


----------



## Don-71 (7. Januar 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es gibt erste Details über die Toten, oder eher Tote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um auf die Dame zurückzukommen, die erschossen wurde, eine bekennde Trumpisten, die vor ihrem Tod geschrieben hat, nichts kann "Sie" (die Trumpisten Menge) aufhalten und sie werden das Dunkle aus DC vertreiben, damit es wieder hell wird.
Ich poste jetzt mal ein paar Links, wie Teilweise Amis (Trumpianer ticken), aus einem "eher" (wirklich) fachlich orientierten Militärforum, das sich sehr intensiv und speziell mit Kriegsschiffsbau aus dem WWI und WWII beschäftigt. (Schon sehr fachbezogen)

Allerdings gibt es dort auch eine Rubrik Politics of War, wo eindeutig Trumpisten den Ton angeben:
Hier die Kostproben:









						NavWeaps Forums-Pro-Trump protester shot at Capitol is dead, DC police confirm
					

I hope she didn't have family. ---------------------- https://www.foxnews.com/politics/pro-tr ... -condition




					www.tapatalk.com
				






> I want to know her name. Then I want her named screamed in the streets.





> She actually appears to have been in the right place at the right time - facing off against the the very form of government the founding fathers warned us about.





> So was Breonna Taylor, but I haven't seem much sympathy for her on this board.  And she was in her own house minding her own business, not forcibly breaking into a government building.











						Todesfall Breonna Taylor – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				






> That drug dealing b itch (Breonna Taylor),was standing beside her boyfriend as he opened fire on the police. That is not good for ife expectancy.
> The Young Ladies Name is Ashli Babbit (Die Dame die gestern erschossen wurde) a 14 year Air Force Veteran. Scream her name in the streets until every do nothing politician knows it!





> Presumably she was a far more worthwhile life (Ashli Babbit) than Breonna fucking Taylor.



Das sind Posts von unterschiedlichen Leuten, hier every Joe Trumpisten.
Was man aber sieht ist, wie wirklich kaputt dieses Land und die Denke verschiedener Leute ist, wenn man die Kommentare ließt. Da heilt und wächst nichts wirklich schnell zusammen.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Btw,  wie kann man  so doof sein und von sich selbst  ein Selfie machen + diese dann teilen.


Die sind Stolz, in ihrer Welt ist das eine logische Handlung.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Um auf die Dame zurückzukommen, die erschossen wurde, eine bekennde Trumpisten, die vor ihrem Tod geschrieben hat, nichts kann "Sie" (die Trumpisten Menge) aufhalten und sie werden das Dunkle aus DC vertreiben, damit es wieder hell wird.


Wenn die Sicherheitskräfte durchgegriffen hätten wäre es nicht bei einer geblieben. Das war nicht wie in Berlin...


Don-71 schrieb:


> Da heilt und wächst nichts wirklich schnell zusammen.


Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass sehe ich nicht als die wahre Gefahr für die USA an. Man hat ja in Europa gesehen wie schnell aus diktatorischen Regimen demokratische Gesellschaften werden können (wenn auch mit Mankos).

Aber dieses Jahr sind so viele Amis verarmt und gleichzeitig sind die Superreichen reicher geworden und da reden
wir teilweise von dutzenden Milliarden Doller. Ist das nicht auf Dauer viel gefährlicher?
Dabei geben sich die Superreichen auch noch als Liberal und Links, scheißen aber gleichzeitig auf die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Albatros1 (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die sind Stolz, in ihrer Welt ist das eine logische Handlung.
> 
> Wenn die Sicherheitskräfte durchgegriffen hätten wäre es nicht bei einer geblieben. Das war nicht wie in Berlin...
> 
> ...


Das scheint mir vereinfacht und nicht vergleichbar.
Die USA sind ein rassistischer Staat und diese Haltung zieht sich quer durch die Gesellschaft. Charakter hat nichts mit Einkommen zu tun.
Dazu ist der durchschnittliche Bildungsstand relativ niedrig, wie er auch bei uns immer mehr sinkt.
Ins Gemenge passt noch der Gründungsmythos, das Wirtschaftssystem, die Historie, die europäischen Einwanderer, .....
Die Sicht der Welt auf die USA ist mehr geprägt durch Spielfilme als durch reale Fakten. Die USA ist im Kern völlig anderts als die meisten annehmen und weiß Gott nicht nachahmenswert.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die USA ist im Kern völlig anderts als die meisten annehmen und weiß Gott nicht nachahmenswert.


Auch in den Filmen wird genug gezeigt.
Was sehen wir denn am Anfang von Rocky? 
Oder in einer meiner Lieblingsserien "Chicago Fire", man sieht diese Ecken andauernd.
Gewalt, Drogen, Armut und extremen Reichtum auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## Albatros1 (7. Januar 2021)

Negatives wird immer ausgeblendet. Stehen bleibt Glanz und Gloria.
Man bedenke: Wie kommt es zu einer Zusammenarbeit des US Militärs und Hollywood Produzenten?
Wie kann ein Spielfilm auf einem Flugzeugträger realisiert werden?
Der Durchschnittsamerikaner ist eher spießig, pseudo-religiös, vertritt eher krude Ideen und falsche Verschwörungstheorien, wenig Allgemeinbildung und Wissen über die Welt, sehr US-zentrisch orientiert.
Die weltweite Wahrnehmung steht dem diametral entgegen.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch in den Filmen wird genug gezeigt.
> Was sehen wir denn am Anfang von Rocky?
> Oder in einer meiner Lieblingsserien "Chicago Fire", man sieht diese Ecken andauernd.
> Gewalt, Drogen, Armut und extremen Reichtum auf der anderen Seite.



Bei meiner Auswahl an Zitaten ging es mir eher um wirklichen Rassismus und Märtyrertum!

Hier die schwarze Krankenschwester, die einen etwas dubiosen Freund hat, deshalb war sie gleich eine drogendealende Sch lampe, und ihr Leben war halt nicht viel wert, deshalb hat sie den Tod wohl verdient und da die kapitolstürmende Veteranin, die man zur Märtyrerin machen will, obwohl sie klar einen Gesetzbruch begangen hat. Beide waren unbewaffnet.

Was mich an den Kommentaren verstört ist einmal die Widerwärtigkeit der nicht vorhandenen Menschlichkeit und der mehr als offensichtliche Rassismus!


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei meiner Auswahl an Zitaten ging es mir eher um wirklichen Rassismus und Märtyrertum!


Du hättest aber auch den Widerspruch erwähnen können und den Fakt, dass diese Leute eher Dislikes als Likes bekommen.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Negatives wird immer ausgeblendet.


Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen? Guck die ersten 10 Minuten Rocky und zeig mir wo er da in Glanz und Gloria lebt.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hättest aber auch den Widerspruch erwähnen können und den Fakt, dass diese Leute eher Dislikes als Likes bekommen.
> 
> 
> Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen? Guck die ersten 10 Minuten Rocky und zeig mir wo er da in Glanz und Gloria lebt.


Das wäre ja noch schlimmer, eher völlig abstrus, wenn es keinen Widerspruch geben würde. Ich wollte einfach die Denke des every Joe Trumpist aufzeigen und ich habe 3-4 verschiedene Leute zitiert!


----------



## Leob12 (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen? Guck die ersten 10 Minuten Rocky und zeig mir wo er da in Glanz und Gloria lebt.


Ja, die Mär vom Tellerwäscher halt.


----------



## Albatros1 (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Du hättest aber auch den Widerspruch erwähnen können und den Fakt, dass diese Leute eher Dislikes als Likes bekommen.
> 
> 
> Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen? Guck die ersten 10 Minuten Rocky und zeig mir wo er da in Glanz und Gloria lebt.


Du verstehst viell. die Botschaft nicht.
Es wird nicht deutlich, daß zig Millionen so leben und es so bleiben wird.
Hier geht es um amerikanische Helden die eigentlich gar keine sind. Die es so auch nicht gibt.
In Spielfilmen wird die Realität kaum abgebildet, auch in Rocky nicht. In Realität würde er höchstwahrscheinlich
lebenslang wie am Anfang leben.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wäre ja noch schlimmer, eher völlig abstrus, wenn es keinen Widerspruch geben würde.


Aber solche Idioten gibt es doch hier im Forum auch.


Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, die Mär vom Tellerwäscher halt.


Welche Mär? Rocky zeigt doch ganz klar, dass es darum geht Glück zu haben
oder wie kommt die Chance zum Kampf mit Apollo? Hocharbeiten war das nun nicht, im Gegenteil.

Außerdem was ist das größere Märchen?
Vom Tellerwäscher zum Millionär oder vom Postkartenmaler zum Herrscher über Kontinentaleuropa, was klingt unglaubwürdiger? 


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Es wird nicht deutlich, daß zig Millionen so leben und es so bleiben wird.


Ähm doch, das wird so gezeigt.


----------



## Poulton (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber solche Idioten gibt es doch hier im Forum auch.


Erinnert mich wieder daran, dass es das WiPoWi damals mal in die "Perlen aus Freital" geschafft hat oder hier Beiträge waren, in denen offen von "_Rassenschande_" sowie "_schützt deutsches Blut!_" fabuliert und fröhlich ein "_Holocaustzweifler_" verlinkt und geliked wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Erinnert mich wieder daran, dass es das WiPoWi damals mal in die "Perlen aus Freital" geschafft hat.


Interessanterweise aber mit Kaaruzo der eher Extremist Light ist


----------



## Poulton (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessanterweise aber mit Kaaruzo der eher Extremist Light ist


Kaaruzo war es nichtmal: http://perlen-aus-freital.tumblr.com/post/127644077260/todesstreifen-und-minenfelder-quelle

€: Das ist ja auch schon wieder gut fünfeinhalb Jahre her...


----------



## Mahoy (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Interessanterweise aber mit Kaaruzo der eher Extremist Light ist


Oder sich hier zumindest soweit zügelt, dass er nicht gleich gebannt wird.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Januar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kaaruzo war es nichtmal:


Gab es da mehr als einen? Ich hätte schwören können, dass Kaaruzo da gelandet ist.


----------



## Poulton (7. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hätte schwören können


Finde den Fehler.


----------



## Albatros1 (7. Januar 2021)

Auf jeden Fall könnte ich lachen über diesen Schwabenstreich gestern.
Die größte von Gott gesandte Demokratie und Militärmacht mit fast der Hälfte der Militärausgaben der Welt  läßt das Parlament von ein paar Hundert fast ohne Waffen erstürmen.
Nordkorea wird sagen, was brauchen wir Atomwaffen, 300 Deppen oder 100 Bewaffnete reichen um die US Regierung zu stürmen und als Geisel zu nehmen.
Polizei - wo war sie denn? Nationalgarde wird nicht geschickt, erst etwa 1 Stunde später. Polizei räumt Absperrgitter weg damit sich die Deppen nicht das Knie stoßen. Capitolpolizei lehnt Hilfe der örtlichen Polizei ab.
Nicht Hunderte Beamten räumen das Gebäude sondern man wartet bis die Leute freiwillig gehen.
Dokumente gestohlen, Büros verwüstet, Rednerpult auf ebay angeboten.
Der Präsident meint, das habt ihr gut gemacht und Abgeordnete hocken unter den Tischen.
Ähem, fehlt in der Kantine ein Schinken???


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Januar 2021)

Ein Video Message von Trump ^^





__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1347334804052844550

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Don-71 (8. Januar 2021)

Was für ein Heuchler und Lügner!


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was für ein Heuchler und Lügner!


Allerdings. Nur hat das seine Mitläufer schon die letzten vier Jahre nicht gestört. Und seine Geschäftspartner schon die _Jahrzehnte_ davor nicht - außer natürlich, sie waren anschließend die Betrogenen.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Das er lügt ist wirklich nichts neues. Noch nie hat ein Politiker so offensichtlich und viel gelogen wie er.
Ich glaube die "New York Times" hatte mal mitgezählt... es sind weit über 20000 nachweisbare Lügen.
Aber seine Fanboys finden das anscheinend nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2021)

Übrigens ist jetzt auch einer der Polizisten, die sich im Kapitol der Meute entgegengestellt hat, an seinen dabei erlittenen Verletzungen verstorben. Ich frage mich, ob der für Trumps Trümmertruppe auch als Märtyrer zählt?

Und was wird wohl der selbsternannte "Law & Order"-Präsident, der sich selbst stets als Unterstützer der Polizei gefeiert hat, dazu sagen?


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Und was wird wohl der selbsternannte "Law & Order"-Präsident, der sich selbst stets als Unterstützer der Polizei gefeiert hat, dazu sagen?


Da haben sich ein paar Linke unter seinen Fans gemischt und alles angestachelt -- wie immer also.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Ich finde es interessant, dass die US Polizei es zugelassen hat, dass einer der ihren stirbt anstatt die Waffen sprechen zu lassen. Also grade in den USA hätte ich mir eher vorstellen können, dass dort dutzende Randalierer sterben.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass die US Polizei es zugelassen hat, dass einer der ihren stirbt anstatt die Waffen sprechen zu lassen. Also grade in den USA hätte ich mir eher vorstellen können, dass dort dutzende Randalierer sterben.


Waren ja keine Schwarzen, die randaliert haben und die Polizei war auch nicht in der Überzahl.


----------



## seahawk (8. Januar 2021)

Hängt halt von der Hautfarbe der Randalierer ab.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, dass die US Polizei es zugelassen hat, dass einer der ihren stirbt anstatt die Waffen sprechen zu lassen. Also grade in den USA hätte ich mir eher vorstellen können, dass dort dutzende Randalierer sterben.


Wie hier schon gemutmaßt wurde: bei Schwarzen oder Farbigen Demonstranten hätte man wahrscheinlich sofort geschossen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Nun DC ist eigentlich sehr liberal (seht mal Trumps Wahlergebnis an)


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Aber ich glaube, die haben auch extra nicht so hart reagiert, weil die ganze Welt-Öffentlichkeit quasi dabei war und die Kameras draufgehalten hat.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Wäre unschön gewesen, aber so hätte es für die Randalierer keine schönen Bilder gegeben.
Wenn schon dutzende Polizisten schwer verletzt werden und einer stirbt hätte sich niemand ernsthaft
aufregen können wenn man zum äußersten gegriffen hätte.


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Januar 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Würde nicht wundern ,wenn dort und hier behaupten wird , es wären alle antifa  leute und die Trump Leute haben friedlich demonstriert


Mitglied im Verband deutscher Hellseher?
Ja, das habe ich gelesen. Man hat sie als verkleidete Linke zu verkaufen versucht. Was habe ich gelacht.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Januar 2021)

Angela Merkel findet Donald Trumps Twitter-Sperrung problematisch
					

Der Twitter-Account von Donald Trump ist nach wie vor gesperrt. Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel hat damit ein Problem.




					www.fr.de
				




Das hier  war ja erste Video Message




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tcfcTB9-S2s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Naja der Trump hat  ja gesagt,  die sollen losmarschieren , der konnte  leider selbst wegen " *bone spur "   *_nicht_* . *

-----
Kopfgeldjäger haben was zu tun 









						Kapitol-Sturm: FBI-Festnahmen-Serie - Auch „Hörner-Mann“ darunter - Aussage könnte Trump zum Verhängnis werden
					

Nach den Randalen im US-Kapitol fahndet das FBI nach den Trump-Anhängern. Sogar der Präsident droht mit Konsequenzen. Ein Kopfgeld wurde ausgesetzt.




					www.merkur.de


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Journalisten haben eine schlechte Allgemeinbildung die xte:

Zeit Online Ticker:




__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





> Die New York Times nennt Details aus dem Leben von Ashli Babbitt. So habe sie 14 Jahre lang in der *Air Force der US-Army* gedient und sei dort nach Afghanistan sowie in den Irak entsandt worden.


Ähm nö, einfach nein. Das Wort Army kommt in der NYT Quelle auch nicht vor.








						Woman Killed in Capitol Embraced Trump and QAnon (Published 2021)
					

After 14 years in the military, Ashli Babbitt bought a pool supply company and delved into far-right politics.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Don-71 (8. Januar 2021)

@ Sparanus

Sorry aber dein Post ist schlicht Unsinn!
Die Zeit hat es damit als US Armee frei übersetzt! Du dienst auch in der Bundeswehr, wenn du in der Luftwaffe bist.
Was du hier machst ist absoluter Unsinn, die Dame hat in der US-Airforce der US Streitkräfte gedient, das drückt dieser Satz aus, nichts anderes! Und das ist zu 100% richtig!


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Zeit hat es damit als US Armee frei übersetzt!


Nein, sie haben es halt nicht übersetzt, da steht Army und nicht Armee.
Ins Deutsche übersetzt wäre ja das sogar richtig, da wir hier in Kontinentaleuropa 
3 Bedeutungen für Armee haben.
In GB und den USA steht Army aber nur für die Teilstreitkraft oder für den Großverband.


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2021)

Einer QAnon-Cheerleaderin traue ich es durchaus zu, dass sie in der festen Überzeugung gelebt hat, eine Air-Force-Pilotin der US-Army gewesen zu sein.
Aber wie so häufig ist es komplizierter: Die NYT zeichnet das Bild einer Frau, die weder bösartig noch zwingend verrückt war, aber zweifelsohne psychische Probleme hatte, mit dem Zivilleben nicht klar kam und als Trump-Jüngerin und in der QAnon-Gemeinschaft Halt gefunden hat.

Und das ist ja eben das Schlimme: Rattenfänger wie Trump fischen aus dem Pool der Leute, die eigentlich Hilfe bräuchten, diese aber gerade wegen Trump und Seinesgleichen nicht erhalten.

Dass die Trumpisten jetzt eine Frau zur Märtyrerin stilisieren, die genau das getan hat, weswegen sie sonst bei sich zuhause selbst sofort zur Schußwaffe greifen und sie über den Haufen schießen würden, ist einfach nur eine weitere Absurdiät im heutigen 'Murica.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Einer QAnon-Cheerleaderin traue ich es durchaus zu, dass sie in der festen Überzeugung gelebt hat, eine Air-Force-Pilotin der US-Army gewesen zu sein.


Ja nun darum ging es in meinem Kommentar aber nicht, sondern darum, dass man aus Military einfach Army gemacht und nicht Armee bzw. dass man nicht nur US Air Force geschrieben hat.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Dass die Trumpisten jetzt eine Frau zur Märtyrerin stilisieren, die genau das getan hat, weswegen sie sonst bei sich zuhause selbst sofort zur Schußwaffe greifen und sie über den Haufen schießen würden, ist einfach nur eine weitere Absurdiät im heutigen 'Murica.


Kennen wir ja aus Weimar


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Pelosi droht Trump mit Amtsenthebungsverfahren, sollte er nicht "sofort" zurücktreten

Außerdem im Artikel



> Die Vorsitzende des Repräsentantenhauses, Nancy Pelosi, hat sich mit der Führung der US-Streitkräfte beraten, um einen "instabilen Präsidenten" daran zu hindern, "Militärschläge zu beginnen" oder einen "atomaren Angriff" zu befehlen. Das erklärte die Demokratin nach einem Gespräch mit Generalstabschef Mark Milley. Der abgewählte Republikaner Donald Trump "könnte nicht gefährlicher sein und wir müssen alles in unserer Macht stehende tun, die Menschen in Amerika" und die Demokratie zu schützen, so Pelosi.
> 
> Trump ist bis zur Amtseinführung seines Nachfolgers Joe Biden am 20. Januar weiterhin mit allen Befugnissen Präsident. Trotz seiner Wahlniederlage ist er auch weiterhin Oberbefehlshabe der Streitkräfte. Das Militär kann sich also streng genommen seinen Befehlen nicht offen widersetzen. Führende Persönlichkeiten wie der von Trump ernannte Generalstabschef könnten Befehle aber vermutlich hinterfragen oder deren Ausführung deutlich verzögern.


Darüber hatten wir ja schon vor einigen Wochen geschrieben. Wobei ich Trump zwar für wahnsinnig halte, aber nicht für so wahnsinnig. Aber ganz ausschließen kann man dieses Szenario wohl nicht.


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Januar 2021)

Würde ich auch sagen. Aber gut auf solche Aspekte hinzuweisen, bevor er noch irgendeinen Schlamassel anzettelt. Muß ja kein Militärschlag sein, gibt auch anderen Unsinn den er noch veranstalten könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Wir müssen aber sagen, dass diese Randale zwar durch Trump aber nicht durch seine Macht als Präsident initiiert worden sind. Daher könnte es egal sein ob abgesetzt oder nicht wenn es um die Sachen geht die wir von ihm erwarten können.


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir müssen aber sagen, dass diese Randale zwar durch Trump aber nicht durch seine Macht als Präsident initiiert worden sind. Daher könnte es egal sein ob abgesetzt oder nicht wenn es um die Sachen geht die wir von ihm erwarten können.


Da er teilweise unberechenbar ist und noch bis zum 20.01 offiziell im Amt, muß man alles in Betracht ziehen was der Idiot veranstalten könnte. Und klar: auch danach wird er noch weiter machen und versuchen zu hetzen und das Land zu spalten. Aber vielleicht hat er irgendwann auch keine Zeit mehr dafür, weil er sich dann um seine Klagen kümmern muß.


----------



## Poulton (8. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Dokumente gestohlen, Büros verwüstet, Rednerpult auf ebay angeboten.


Mehr noch: https://www.wired.com/story/capitol-riot-security-congress-trump-mob-clean-up/


----------



## Mahoy (8. Januar 2021)

Hm, müsste man dann gegen die Eindringlinge nicht prinzipiell wegen Spionage und Geheimnisdiebstahls ermitteln und bei bestätigten Verdacht entsprechende Anklagen erheben? Und je nach Umgang mit dem entwendeten Material auch wegen Landesverrats?

Oder gilt das nur, wenn man Kriegsverbrechen aufdeckt?


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Januar 2021)

In welchen Büros befinden sich nun Wanzen, fernzündbare Bomben, welche Dokumente fehlen und welcher Virus wurde auf die Server geladen?
Huch, da fehlt ne Festplatte mit........


Ich hätte nie gedacht, daß es so einfach wäre 100 Abgeordnete als Geiseln zu nehmen. So mancher Terrorist wird jetzt völlig überrascht sein. Undf die USA natürlich blamiert bis auf die Knochen.
Da gibt man nun für Militär, Waffen und Geheimdienste 800 Milliarden Dollar pro Jahr aus aber gegen ein paar Hundert der eigenen Bevölkerung fehlen 100 Polizisten.
Obwohl, man spekuliert ja, die Eindringlinge hatten Unterstützung von Polizei und.....


----------



## Sir Demencia (8. Januar 2021)

Was dort in den USA vorgestern geschehen ist, ist ungeheuerlich. Es ist erschreckend und zu tiefst zu verurteilen. Aber eines ist es nicht. Es ist nicht überraschend. Und es politisch allein Trump zuzuschreiben wäre zu einfach. Ebenso, wenn man es nur auf die USA eingrenzen wollte.
Vorgestern das Capitol und nicht lange davor bei uns der Reichstag.
Die "Eliten" der Gesellschaft entfernen sich zunehmend vom einfachen Bürger. Seit Jahrzehnten läuft eine offene Klientel- Politik, die immer mehr und mehr Menschen das Gefühl gibt abgehängt zu sein. Und dann kommt ein Trump daher, der vorgibt die Interessen, Sorgen und Nöte des kleinen Mannes zu verstehen und vorgibt einfache Lösungen zu haben. Hier bei uns in Deutschland übernimmt die AFD diesen Job. Polarisierung wird voran getrieben. Und das ist dass Ergebnis davon. Also wer bitte schön sollte sich darüber wundern?
Und gerade wir Deutschen. Also uns sollte das doch nun wirklich sehr bekannt vorkommen, oder?!
Ich selber bin etwas über 50 Jahre alt. Und in meiner frühen Jugend habe ich (mich) gefragt, wie das mit Nazi- Deutschland passieren konnte. Dank toller (Groß-) Eltern bekam ich schnell offene und ehrliche Antworten. Die eine oder andere Geschichtsstunde hat ihr übriges dazu beigetragen.
Was mich heute betroffen macht, mich auch ein wenig traurig macht. Und was mich auch sehr besorgt, ist die Tatsache, dass ich es erleben muss, wie solche Mechanismen wieder mit einer unglaublichen Stärke greifen können.
Wir als Gesellschaft müssen sehr aufpassen hier nicht in einen sehr gefährlichen Malstrom zu gelangen. Und der politischen Führung kommt hierbei eine ganz besondere Verantwortung zu.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Obwohl, man spekuliert ja, die Eindringlinge hatten Unterstützung von Polizei und.....


Es ist oft die Angst vor hässlichen Bildern.
Natürlich hätte man die Querdenker Demos mit Wasserwerfern auflösen können.
->Blutende Kinder am nächsten Tag im Netz

Natürlich hätte man diese Randalierer aufhalten können
->Mindestens 2 stellige Zahlen an Toten


----------



## RyzA (8. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es ist oft die Angst vor hässlichen Bildern.
> Natürlich hätte man die Querdenker Demos mit Wasserwerfern auflösen können.
> ->Blutende Kinder am nächsten Tag im Netz


Da erinnere ich mich hier dran: Dietrich Wagner

Ein Teilnehmer bei den "Stuttgart 21" Demos damals. Sah unschön aus.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Und S21 ist auch ein Grund dafür, dass man sowas nicht mehr so gerne in Deutschland macht.

Aber wenn ich das lese gönne (nachträgliche Ergänzung: ich kann mit so jemanden kein Mitleid haben, auch wenn ihm Unrecht getan wurde welches zurecht rechtlich gesühnt wurde) ich ihm, dass er getroffen wurde:


> Etwa ein Jahr nach dem Vorfall gab Wagner gegenüber Journalisten an, dass er „den Vorfall vom 30. September 2010 als eines der schlimmsten Verbrechen ansieht, das der gesamtdeutsche Staat nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg begangen hat. Die Sache war langfristig und vorsätzlich geplant gewesen und er wisse aus verlässlicher Quelle, dass die amerikanischen Besatzer im Großraum Stuttgart drei Tage vorher informiert wurden.“[37]


Besatzer aha


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und S21 ist auch ein Grund dafür, dass man sowas nicht mehr so gerne in Deutschland macht.
> 
> Aber wenn ich das lese gönne ich ihm, dass er getroffen wurde:
> 
> Besatzer aha


Besatzer im früheren Sinne nicht.
Aber die Kanzlerin mußte einräumen, daß sie nicht sagen kann ob und wieviele "Vereinbarungen" aus Besatzerzeit heute noch gelten. Es sind auf jeden Fall Regelungen da, die nur die USA geltend machen kann.
Ob die einschlägige Regelung in den UN Papieren bezüglich 2.WK. heute noch gilt ist die Frage. Zumindest steht sie noch da und sie scheint noch gültig.
Darf man sagen, dein Text strotzt vor Menschenverachtung? Strafrechtlich ist er vielleicht gerade noch nicht relevant.


----------



## Poulton (8. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich das lese gönne ich ihm, dass er getroffen wurde:


Gibst du jetzt den Kaaruzo?
Es ist eine Sache wenn Leute den größten Blödsinn glauben, eine andere ihnen irgendwas an den Hals zu wünschen, vorallem wenn wie im Falle von S21, es nachweislich eine friedliche Demo war, die in einen Augenfriedhof verwandelt wurde.








						Gericht: Stuttgart-21-Polizeieinsatz war rechtswidrig
					

Sieben Betroffene haben gegen den brutalen Polizeieinsatz im Stuttgarter Schlossgarten geklagt - und Recht bekommen.




					www.sueddeutsche.de
				






Albatros1 schrieb:


> Darf man sagen, dein Text strotzt vor Menschenverachtung? Strafrechtlich ist er vielleicht gerade noch nicht relevant.


Er ist Bundi und ehemaliges Mitglied der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend, der gerne und oft der Militarisierung der Polizei das Wort redet.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Da gibt man nun für Militär, Waffen und Geheimdienste 800 Milliarden Dollar pro Jahr aus aber gegen ein paar Hundert der eigenen Bevölkerung fehlen 100 Polizisten.


Der Alarm schlägt halt nur an, wenn man einen Roten Stern auf der Mütze hat oder "südländisches Aussehen".


----------



## Albatros1 (8. Januar 2021)

Wenn jemandem das Blut aus den Augen läuft und schwere Schäden davonträgt......
Dann der Kommentar, "das gönne ich ihm". Damit kann man sich außerhalb der zivilisierten, humanistisch geprägten Gesellschaft stellen.
Trump hätte so etwas nicht besser sagen können.
Ähem, die Fußnoten bei Wiki sollte man beachten. Wika hat die Quelle falsch zitiert.
Aber es stimmt. die Polizeiaktion war rechtswidrig.
Falls manche es nicht verstehen, er spricht von der Aktion, nicht von sich selbst.
Und das wurde gerichtlich bestätigt.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Besatzer im früheren Sinne nicht.


Verteidigen wir jetzt Reichsbürgeraussagen in aller Öffentlichkeit oder nennen wir es besser relativierung.
Stell dich nicht blöd und lies den scheiß Text, das kann man unmöglich anders verstehen und 
man muss diesen Menschen in diese Ecke stellen.


Poulton schrieb:


> eine andere ihnen irgendwas an den Hals zu wünschen,


Ich wünsche ihm nichts an den Hals, ich nenne das Karma und habe kein Mitleid.


Poulton schrieb:


> vorallem wenn wie im Falle von S21, es nachweislich eine friedliche Demo war


Wirft man bei friedlichen Demos jetzt Sachen auf Polizisten? Auch wenn es nur Kastanien waren?
Hat er ja selbst zugegeben.


Poulton schrieb:


> der gerne und oft der Militarisierung der Polizei das Wort redet.


Wenn 2 Panzerwagen mit MG in einem ganzen Bundesland Militarisierung der Polizei sind dann ja,
wenn man sowas anschafft anstatt die Bundeswehr auch als Polizei im Inneren einzusetzen, dann ebenfalls.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wenn jemandem das Blut aus den Augen läuft und schwere Schäden davonträgt......


Na wenn man auf die Idee kommt die Polizei auf einer Demo mit was auch immer zu bewerfen ist der wirkliche Schaden wahrscheinlich schon vorher entstanden.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass es gut ist unbewaffnete Polizisten zu Demos zu schicken um zu kommunizieren und die Lage ruhig zu halten, aber wenn es notwendig ist muss der Staat auch zu härteren Mitteln greifen sonst haben wir Szenen wie in DC.
Nur kuscheln oder nur eine harte Gangart, beides alleine ist falsch. Aber wenn man sich dafür entscheidet
das ganze sanft anzugehen muss man bereit sein auch bis zum äußersten rechtlich möglichen zu gehen.


----------



## Sir Demencia (8. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und S21 ist auch ein Grund dafür, dass man sowas nicht mehr so gerne in Deutschland macht.
> 
> *Aber wenn ich das lese gönne ich ihm, dass er getroffen wurde:
> *
> Besatzer aha


Sorry Sparanus
Aber mit dem Kommentar bist Du ein bisserl übers Ziel hinaus geschossen. 
Ich hab den Kommentar mal gemeldet weil ich denke, das man den löschen sollte. Das müssen jetzt die Mods entscheiden.
Sicher kann man auch bei S21 diverser Meinungen sein. Aber jemanden zu gönnen schwer verletzt zu werden ist schon eine Nummer. Du solltest vllt. nochmal über deine Ausdrucksweise nachdenken. 
Und selbst wenn du Recht hättest im Grunde genommen. Diese Art der Argumentation muss zu einer Ablehnung und Gegenwehr führen.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Januar 2021)

Twitter hat jetzt Trumps Konto dauerhaft gesperrt 









						Twitter: Konto von Donald Trump dauerhaft gesperrt
					

Der Twitter-Account des amerikanischen Präsidenten Donald Trump ist dauerhaft gesperrt worden. Damit will die Social-Media-Plattform eine „weitere Anstiftung zu Gewalt“ verhindern.




					m.faz.net
				












						Permanent suspension of @realDonaldTrump
					

Suspension of @realDonaldTrump




					blog.twitter.com
				






			Donald J. Trump (@realDonaldTrump) on Twitter
		


Aber DonaldTrump Jr. macht bestimmt stellvertretend weiter


----------



## INU.ID (9. Januar 2021)

*Die Moderation hat einen PA sowie mehrere Antworten darauf entfernt.*


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

INU.ID schrieb:


> *Die Moderation hat einen PA sowie mehrere Antworten darauf entfernt.*


Danke für die Moderation, allerdings sind nun auch Beiträge weg die keine persönlichen Angriffe mehr enthielten wie der letzte Post von Sir Demencia oder den YouTube Link zu Adorno von Poulton. Das war mMn. eine neue Diskussion.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2021)

Twitter war in der Vergangenheit ungewöhnlich nachsichtig bezüglich Donaldo, schon klar warum, das war natürlich im Sinne der Firma, aber jetzt wo der Präsidentenbonus quasi weg ist, ist es auf einmal auffallend leicht geworden Moral zu beweisen  Zuerst wollte man ihn eigentlich nur kurz bannen, der Druck wurde wohl zu groß, den Ethikpreis gewinnen die nicht mehr...


----------



## Tekkla (9. Januar 2021)

Nene, dreh mal Twitter daraus keinen Strick. Soweit ich weiß ist es ein generelles Problem mit dem US-Recht, wenn es um Sperrungen oder Löschungen geht. AGB hin oder her. Wenn du regelnd eingreifst, dann muss du das bei denen ggf immer und überall und bei jedem User machen. Und kommst du dem nicht nach, dann ist's sehr schnell vorbei mit dem Dienst bzw mit dem unregulierten Leben als Contentplattformanbieter. Das war es ja, was Trump Twitter bei jedem Streit unter die Nase rieb. Jetzt, wo er endlich verschwindet, ist es denen bei Twitter egal geworden.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Twitter war in der Vergangenheit ungewöhnlich nachsichtig bezüglich Donaldo, schon klar warum


Nun er ist halt der Präsident...
Ich verlinke mal eine Meinung dazu:




__





						Fefes Blog
					





					blog.fefe.de


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2021)

Jetzt wirft Trump halt nicht mehr genug Gewinn für "Social"-Media ab, sondern wird schädlich fürs Geschäft. Wie schrieb Marx es schon treffend:


> Kapital, sagt der Quarterly Reviewer, flieht Tumult und Streit und ist ängstlicher Natur. Das ist sehr wahr, aber doch nicht die ganze Wahrheit. Das Kapital hat einen Horror vor Abwesenheit von Profit oder sehr kleinem Profit, wie die Natur vor der Leere. Mit entsprechendem Profit wird Kapital kühn. Zehn Prozent sicher, und man kann es überall anwenden; 20 Prozent, es wird lebhaft; 50 Prozent, positiv waghalsig; für 100 Prozent stampft es alle menschlichen Gesetze unter seinen Fuß; 300 Prozent, und es existiert kein Verbrechen, das es nicht riskiert, selbst auf Gefahr des Galgens. Wenn Tumult und Streit Profit bringen, wird es sie beide encouragieren. Beweis: Schmuggel und Sklavenhandel.




Unabhängig davon: Wie kann man sich überhaupt FB, Twitter und Co freiwillig antun? Da macht man einen großen Bogen drum.


----------



## Andrej (9. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mt9QtHHx-9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon: Wie kann man sich überhaupt FB, Twitter und Co freiwillig antun? Da macht man einen großen Bogen drum.


Das ist doch ganz einfach: Informationen
Ich brauch Hilfe bei der Programmierung eines STM32 (Mikrokontroller)? Zack es gibt zig Facebook Gruppen
Ich will mit dem Zug nach Sizilien? Wie reserviere ich die Züge in Italien? Gibt es Tipps? Zack Interrail Gruppe auf Facebook mit Usern aus ganz Europa. (Ich mag Züge^^)
Teilweise ist das viel schneller und praktischer als normale Foren.

Nein ich brauche Facebook nicht für den Kontakt mit meinen Freunden, ich brauche Facebook für den
Kontakt zu vollkommen Fremden die mir bei speziellen nicht alltäglichen Problemen helfen können
oder mit denen ich über spezielle Themen diskutieren kann, genau wie hier im PCGH.

Noch fragen?


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Demokraten bereiten Trumps Amtsenthebung vor

Daraus dürfte allerdings nichts werden. Da die Zeit bis zur Amtsübergabe zu kurz ist.
Und von  alleine wird er nicht zurücktreten.

Auch ein republikanisches Mitglied fordert den Rücktritt Trumps



> Als erstes republikanisches Mitglied des Senats hat derweil Lisa Murkowski Trump zum Rücktritt aufgefordert. Die Senatorin aus Alaska sagte der Zeitung "Anchorage News", sie wolle, dass Trump wegen des Sturms einer gewalttätigen Menge seiner Anhänger auf das Kapitol abtritt. "Ich will ihn raus haben. Er hat genug Schaden verursacht", erklärte sie und fügte hinzu: "Falls die Republikanische Partei nicht mehr ist als eine Partei Trumps, stelle ich mir ernsthaft die Frage, ob das die Partei für mich ist."


Die Frau hat Charakter und Mut. Da sollten sich mal andere Republikaner ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Demokraten bereiten Trumps Amtsenthebung vor
> 
> Daraus dürfte allerdings nichts werden. Da die Zeit bis zur Amtsübergabe zu kurz ist.
> Und von  alleine wird er nicht zurücktreten.
> ...


Es geht wohl eher um einen symbolischen Akt. Würde Pence mitspielen, ginge das noch innerhalb der Zeit. Da er sich weigert bleibt nur der lange Weg.
Trump wird aber auch danach evtl. noch präsent sein und seine Anhänger auf jeden Fall.
Den Job Bidens möchte ich nicht haben. Die Gefahr des Scheiterns ist enorm.
Trump hat die niedersten Instinkte geweckt und sichtbar gemacht. Die jetzigen Erscheinungen sind nicht neu, nur sichtbarer.
Ich glaube kaum, daß sich daran substanziell in absehbarer Zeit etwas ändert. Hinter Trump steht fast die Hälfte der Bevölkerung. Wir sollten uns nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## Eckism (9. Januar 2021)

Diese Amtsenthebungsverfahren sind doch sowieso eine farce. Was wollen die Amis damit beweisen? Das sie nicht genauso dämlich wie vor 4 Jahren sind, als sie einen Donald Trump!!!! zum Präsidenten gemacht haben?!

DIe Amis sind und bleiben ein dämlicher Sauhaufen, dort könnten se jeden Tag irgendwas Stürmen...zur Belustigung der restlichen normalen Welt.


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich brauch Hilfe bei der Programmierung eines STM32 (Mikrokontroller)?


Das ist doch eine uralte Kiste und da findet sich abseits von der Gesichtswurst dermaßen viel dokumentiert sowie be- und geschrieben, dass das eine Schutzbehauptung ala "_habe ich gestern Abend natürlich nur ganz rein zufällig beim zappen durch das Fernsehprogramm mitbekommen_" (wenn mal wieder Assi-TV zum Besten gegeben wird) ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Teilweise ist das viel schneller und praktischer als normale Foren.


Halte ich für ein Gerücht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie reserviere ich die Züge in Italien?


Suchoperatoren helfen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Noch fragen?


Du gehörst nicht zufällig zu denen, die Altbestände von Sacon FZ und SZ verlöten?  



Tekkla schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist es ein generelles Problem mit dem US-Recht, wenn es um Sperrungen oder Löschungen geht.


Gesperrt oder gelöscht wird dort erstmal prinzipiell nur dass, wo jemand zuviel von seinem Äußeren zeigt. Zeigt jemand zuviel von seinem Oberstübchen oder wie er in einem Livestream Menschen ermordert, dann bleibt das erstmal Online und ein Team hochtrainierter Affen prüft erstmal sorgfältig den Inhalt und ob es noch genug Gewinn abwirft. "Social" Media wie es leibt und lebt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist doch eine uralte Kiste und da findet sich abseits von der Gesichtswurst dermaßen viel dokumentiert sowie be- und geschrieben


Jaja, ich weiß schon wovon ich rede


----------



## Andrej (9. Januar 2021)

Man muss ihn nicht des Amtes entheben. Man kann ihn einfach für nicht Regierungsfähig erklären. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gZvr92YcmGI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

Nun ja, Aussagen aus seinem Umfeld zufolge schwankt Donnie zwischen Tobsuchtsanfällen und lethargischen Phasen und nimmt keinerlei präsidiale Aufgaben mehr wahr. Wenn das in den USA nicht zur Regierungsunfähigkeit reicht ... Prost Mahlzeit!

Sicherlich wäre das anderthalb Wochen vor seinem Abgang eher symbolisch, aber diese ganze Nation basiert auf Symbolik.

Also: Absetzen und den Prozess machen. #CrookedTrump #LockHimUp #PsychWardAspirant


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

So wie ich gelesen hab reicht die Zeit nicht mehr, wenn er Widerspruch einlegt.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

Daher symbolisch.

Die Geschichtsbücher sollten später sagen können, dass die Vereinigten Staaten es zumindest versucht haben ...


----------



## Poulton (9. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jaja, ich weiß schon wovon ich rede


und kurz danach: "_Üsch hab nüscht gemacht. Das war schon so. Schlechte Qualität!_"


----------



## Eckism (9. Januar 2021)

Andrej schrieb:


> Man muss ihn nicht des Amtes entheben. Man kann ihn einfach für nicht Regierungsfähig erklären.


War er doch nie, da braucht man jetzt auch nicht mehr mit dem Quatsch anfangen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Januar 2021)

Das mit der Amtsenthebung JETZT ist doch nur Show, die Zeit reicht einfach nicht, jetzt ist es nur noch eine demonstrative Abrechnung.
Die Demokraten wollen das weil es Biden seriöser macht, teile der Republikaner wollen es weil sie sich von Trump absondern wollen, jetzt wo das Boot fast gesunken ist, ohne reale Konsequenzen vom launischen Donaldo befürchten zu müssen.


----------



## seahawk (9. Januar 2021)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Was dort in den USA vorgestern geschehen ist, ist ungeheuerlich. Es ist erschreckend und zu tiefst zu verurteilen. Aber eines ist es nicht. Es ist nicht überraschend. Und es politisch allein Trump zuzuschreiben wäre zu einfach. Ebenso, wenn man es nur auf die USA eingrenzen wollte.
> Vorgestern das Capitol und nicht lange davor bei uns der Reichstag.
> Die "Eliten" der Gesellschaft entfernen sich zunehmend vom einfachen Bürger. Seit Jahrzehnten läuft eine offene Klientel- Politik, die immer mehr und mehr Menschen das Gefühl gibt abgehängt zu sein. Und dann kommt ein Trump daher, der vorgibt die Interessen, Sorgen und Nöte des kleinen Mannes zu verstehen und vorgibt einfache Lösungen zu haben. Hier bei uns in Deutschland übernimmt die AFD diesen Job. Polarisierung wird voran getrieben. Und das ist dass Ergebnis davon. Also wer bitte schön sollte sich darüber wundern?
> Und gerade wir Deutschen. Also uns sollte das doch nun wirklich sehr bekannt vorkommen, oder?!
> ...


Wenn ich schon diesen "Eliten" Scheiß wieder lese. Das Problem liegt in der simplen Tatsache, dass in einer zunehmend komplexen Welt viele Leute mit der damit verbundenen Unsicherheit überfordert sind und sich einfache Antworten wünschen. Gerade Trump war der König der Kleintelpolitik und seine Steuersenkungen bedienten primär Millionäre und aufwärts und das erreicht er damit indem er den bildungsfernen Teil der Gesellschaft dazu bringt zu glauben, dass ihre Probleme Schuld der Linken und der Immigranten wären.

Das ist der gleiche Dreck den die AfD in Deutschland versucht.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Januar 2021)

Ich kann mir vorstellen das noch was schlimmeres kommt , jetzt wo Trump weg ist und die letzte Hemmungen & Co. Gefallen sind.   

Wer weiß was die rechtsextremen noch machen werden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Also ich sag da mal zu, dass ihr euch mal unabhängig informieren solltet... Ich habe mit 2 Kollegen aus unserer US Niederlassung gesprochen (Freitag) Beide Wähler der Demokraten, wollten aber Biden nicht und haben daher nicht gewählt. Aber deren Aussage zu den Ereignissen in den USA widerspricht nahezu allem, was hier durch die Presse geht... und wie ich sehe hier bei den Leuten ankommt.

Wer den hetzerischen Post von Trump noch lesen möchte, der zur Sperrung bei Twitter führte, den er nach seiner Rede aus einem "Zelt?" (gibt auch ein Video von ihm nach seiner Rede, sieht als sei er in einem KirmesZelt) ... kann das ja mal googeln... ist interessant und erschreckend zugleich!


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also ich sag da mal zu, dass ihr euch mal unabhängig informieren solltet... Ich habe mit 2 Kollegen aus unserer US Niederlassung gesprochen (Freitag) Beide Wähler der Demokraten, wollten aber Biden nicht und haben daher nicht gewählt. Aber deren Aussage zu den Ereignissen in den USA widerspricht nahezu allem, was hier durch die Presse geht... und wie ich sehe hier bei den Leuten ankommt.
> 
> Wer den hetzerischen Post von Trump noch lesen möchte, der zur Sperrung bei Twitter führte, den er nach seiner Rede aus einem "Zelt?" (gibt auch ein Video von ihm nach seiner Rede, sieht als sei er in einem KirmesZelt) ... kann das ja mal googeln... ist interessant und erschreckend zugleich!


Hast du nähere Informationen bezüglich dem Widerspruch und Trumps Text?


----------



## Kelemvor (9. Januar 2021)

Geht es etwas genauer? Selbst Trumps Haussender kann 90% nicht mehr relativieren, die meisten seiner republikanischen Freunde nicht, oder sollen unsere Medien Washington Post, CNN und Foxnews beeinflussen? 

Da würde ich eher an deinen US Kollegen zweifeln.


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das mit der Amtsenthebung JETZT ist doch nur Show, die Zeit reicht einfach nicht, jetzt ist es nur noch eine demonstrative Abrechnung.
> Die Demokraten wollen das weil es Biden seriöser macht, teile der Republikaner wollen es weil sie sich von Trump absondern wollen, jetzt wo das Boot fast gesunken ist, ohne reale Konsequenzen vom launischen Donaldo befürchten zu müssen.


Symbolik ja. Ein Nebeneffekt wäre, wenn die Amtsenthebung zwar nichtrechtzeitig  erfolgt, aber sein Verschulden festgestellt wird kann er mit einem Verbot belegt werden öffentliche Ämter zu bekleiden. In Bezug auf 2024


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

@Albatros1 Naja, ich hab die Wahlnacht live verfolgt, bis die Auszählung der Stimmen in den Swingstates gestoppt wurde(ungewöhnlich) am nächsten morgen ging es los...
Die Meldung hier zu Lande ist ja: "Trump wurde abgewählt und kann und will es nicht akzeptieren" In den USA geht die Diskussion auch laut meiner Kollegen aktuell um andere Fragen, z.B. wie es eine Wahlbeteiligung in mehreren Städten von 100...130% geben kann (Wir feiern hier in DE ja schon 50%)
Die Wählerverzeichnisse kann man selbst aus DE in den USA einsehen... Geburtstag 1.1.1800 und das Seitenweise fällt selbst mir auf 
Die Liste der Merkwürdigkeiten ist halt extrem lang... 75Mio Stimmen bekam Trump und wurde nun nicht Präsident... wieviel bekam Obama?
Darüber liest man hier(in DE) nichts, warum? Hier links dazu zu posten würde jeden Rahmen sprengen, lässt sich aber "noch" googeln... Obwohl Seiten, Video und Berichte über Wahlbetrug in den USA mittlerweile gegen die Google Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen und gelöscht werden(können)

Die Trump Rede hab ich mehr oder weniger zufällig live verfolgt... die deutsche Übersetzung des "Skandal"-Tweets:
Ich kenne Euren Schmerz. Eure Verletztheit. Wir hatten eine Wahl, die uns gestohlen wurde. Jeder weiß es, besonders die andere Seite.
Aber Ihr müsst jetzt nach Hause gehen….
Wir müssen Frieden haben, Recht und Ordnung (Law and Order)…
Wir müssen unsere großartigen Menschen, die für Recht und Ordnung sorgen, respektieren….
Wir möchten, dass niemand verletzt wird…
Es ist eine sehr harte Zeit…
So eine Zeit hat es noch nie gegeben, wo man uns das weggenommen hat, uns allen…unserem Land. Dies war eine betrogene Wahl. Aber wir können diesen Leuten nicht in die Hände spielen. Ihr müsst jetzt nach Hause gehen. Wir müssen Frieden haben. Wir lieben Euch, Ihr seid sehr besonders, Ihr habt gesehen, was passiert, wie andere handeln, so böse, teuflisch. Ich weiß, wie Ihr Euch fühlt, aber geht nach Hause in Frieden.

Screenshot... müsste ich selbst googeln... lässt sich aber finden...

Ich glaube man möchte da in den Medien eine Geschichte erzählen... ich frage mich aber, warum es so wichtig ist, einen abgewählten Präsidenten innerhalb von 96 Stunden DREIMAL versucht mittels Misstrauensantrag noch vorzeitig aus dem Amt zu heben? der ist doch in 2 Wochen eh weg? Warum hat man es so eilig? Es ist mal wieder ein Laptop im Umlauf... einer Fr. Pelosi wohl... Die Daten auf dem Hunter-Biden Laptop ziehen in den USA auch derzeit beachtliche Kreise...  Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der nächste Präsident dadurch eine Präsidentin ist...

Aber wie gesagt, aus mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen hat man hier bei uns eine sehr sehr einseitige Berichterstattung... meine US Kollegen waren auch erstaunt..

@Kelemvor Ja, sorry, was soll ich machen eine Aufzeichnung unserer Firmenmeetings wenn wir mal über andere Dinge quastchen wie unseren Firmenkram? Ich sage lediglich das es vielen gut täte mal etwas mehr zu hinterfragen... oder sich mal die Reden im original anzuhören im Kontext... nicht das vorgekaute hierzulande...


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

Nun, Belege hat Trump nie vorgelegt und alle Richter, auch Trump zugeneigte gegen ihn entschieden. Wie ist das zu bewerten?
Namen, Geburtsdaten, Adressen samt geographischer Koordinaten, Telefonnummern und weitere personenbezogene Angaben von 198 Millionen US-Amerikanern standen unverschlüsselt und ohne Passwortschutz auf einem AWS-Server. Das berichtet die IT-Sicherheitsfirma UpGuard, die auf das ungeschützte Verzeichnis gestoßen war. Gelistet waren demnach praktisch alle als Wähler registrierten US-Bürger, von denen es rund 200 Millionen geben dürfte.
Die Daten verraten, dass DRA für jeden Wahlberechtigten weitere Informationen errechnet hat, darunter Rasse und Religion, sowie wahrscheinliche Meinungen zu zahlreichen konkreten Themen wie Waffenbesitz, Obamacare, Staatsschulden, Einwanderung, Einstellung zu Donald Trump oder ob sich Pharmafirmen schädlich verhalten.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Ich glaube nicht das es dort Wahlbetrug gegeben hat.
Das will Trump den Leuten nur immer wieder weis machen.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die Trump Rede hab ich mehr oder weniger zufällig live verfolgt... die deutsche Übersetzung des "Skandal"-Tweets:
> Ich kenne Euren Schmerz. Eure Verletztheit. Wir hatten eine Wahl, die uns gestohlen wurde. Jeder weiß es, besonders die andere Seite.
> Aber Ihr müsst jetzt nach Hause gehen….
> Wir müssen Frieden haben, Recht und Ordnung (Law and Order)…
> ...


Die Rede ähnelt ja sehr den anderen Reden wo er Wahlbetrug vorwirft. Und Beschwichtigungsversuche an seine Anhänger.


----------



## Kelemvor (9. Januar 2021)

@0ldnerd, ich habe doch geschrieben das ich auch die USA Quellen lese, natürlich nicht Qanon und Konsorten, sonst  würde ich ja das Parlament in Berlin stürmen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Wer sagt das er keine Belege vorgelegt hat, die Diskussion im Capital der Senatoren am 6.1. hat da diesbezüglich auch Bände gesprochen. Es gibt Gerichte die Beweismatieral nicht zugelassen haben, das ist mir bekannt.
Es gibt auch Staaten die nachweislich gegen die US Verfassung das Wahlrecht mehrfach kurz vor den Wahlen anpassten, auch das wurde Live aus dem Capitol am 6.1. übertragen... bis dann... Oh.. der "Sturm" auf das Capitol hereinbrach... war auch sehr nett anzusehen im Stream, wie die Polizei in einem der bestbewachten Gebäude, bei angemeldeter Demonstration draußen und drinnen der wichtigsten politischen Ereignisse im Zusammenhang einer Präsidentschaftswahl, mal einfach für eine Gruppe Demonstranten die Absperrung öffnet... ein zweiter Beamter die gehende(!) Grupper herbei winkt und in Richtung Seiteneingang lotst.. Bis zum Schuß auf die getötete Frau ....im übrigen ohne jede Not! Danach kleiner tumult... und alle gehen raus! Als SWAT eintrifft war die Bude wieder leer...

@RyzA ALs Trump an die Macht kam... redeten alle , auch hier in DE, von Wahlbetrug... 3 Jahre wurde gegen ihn ermittelt... alle Punkte wurden fallen gelassen... auch die Ermittlungen dass er Druck ausgeübt hätte stellten sich als Falschanschuldigung heraus und wurden eingestellt.

Trump ist mit Sicherheit kein Engel! Aber ich frage mich wirklich warum man ihn obwohl er abgewählt wurde jetzt mit 3 Misstrauensanträgen beglückt... was will man denn da auf den letzten Meter verhindern?


----------



## Kelemvor (9. Januar 2021)

Das er 2024 wieder antreten darf, ist dir doch schon gesagt worden.

Edit: ja, sie haben sie ganz freundlich hereingebeten:   https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/09/us/officer-crushed-capitol-riot-video/index.html


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Trump ist mit Sicherheit kein Engel! Aber ich frage mich wirklich warum man ihn obwohl er abgewählt wurde jetzt mit 3 Misstrauensanträgen beglückt... was will man denn da auf den letzten Meter verhindern?


Aber du hast ja mitbekommen, dass aufgrund seiner Hetze das Capitol gestürmt wurde?
Für viele war das der traurige Höhepunkt und Maß damit voll.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

@RyzA Ja, das ist genau mein Problem, ich habe die Rede live verfolgt und eben diese "Hetze" eben nicht mitbekommen! Lediglich das, was man hier in den Medien aus den Zeilen sich zurecht gebogen hat.

Sei bitte so gut und hilf mir, indem du mir die Passagen aus seiner Rede dazu aufzeigst... Ich habe bisher nur gehört, dass seine Hetz-Rede dazu angestachelt haben soll.. konnte das seiner Rede nicht entnehmen!



Kelemvor schrieb:


> Das er 2024 wieder antreten darf, ist dir doch schon gesagt worden.
> 
> Edit: ja, sie haben sie ganz freundlich hereingebeten:   https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/09/us/officer-crushed-capitol-riot-video/index.html



Ja kann man den ganzen Tag lang Videos gucken und googlen... auf die schnelle hab ich nur das gefunden, leider nur ein Teil aus dem Liverstream, der 2.te cop stand fast direkt vor der Kamera der dann die richtung zum Eingang zeigte.. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lX2gQsQElJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kelemvor (9. Januar 2021)

Dafür das du dich vollumfassend informierst weisst du sehr wenig, und deine letzten Posts, so leid es mir tut da du ansonsten ziemlich vernünftig argumentierst ( PC Hardware spezifisch), willkommen auf meiner Ignoreliste.


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

Live habe ich die Rede nicht gesehen. Ich kenne nur das was man den hiesigen Medien entnehmen konnte:



> "Wir werden zum Kapitol gehen und unsere tapferen Senatoren und Kongressabgeordneten anfeuern, und wir werden wahrscheinlich einigen von ihnen nicht so sehr zujubeln."
> "Wir werden nicht zulassen, dass sie eure Stimmen zum Schweigen bringen."
> "Man wird unser Land niemals mit Schwäche zurückerobern, man muss Stärke zeigen und man muss stark sein."
> "Wir werden niemals aufgeben, wir werden niemals die Niederlage einräumen. Man gibt sich nicht geschlagen, wenn Diebstahl im Spiel ist."


Quelle: Auf Worte folgten Taten: Wie Trump die Randale angeheizt hat


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Na prima, wenn das bereits Hetze und Aufstachelung zu Gewalt sein soll können wir uns ja auf viele tolle neue Gesetze hier in DE freuen.....


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Januar 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Das er 2024 wieder antreten darf, ist dir doch schon gesagt worden.
> 
> Edit: ja, sie haben sie ganz freundlich hereingebeten:   https://edition.cnn.com/2021/01/09/us/officer-crushed-capitol-riot-video/index.html



Habe ich auch auf CNN Int. Gesehen


----------



## RyzA (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Na prima, wenn das bereits Hetze und Aufstachelung zu Gewalt sein soll können wir uns ja auf viele tolle neue Gesetze hier in DE freuen.....


Ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt alle Aussagen waren, aber man muß das auch im Gesamtkontext sehen und im Zusammenhang mit seinen früheren Reden.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

@RyzA 
Sorry wenn meine Antworten hier grad was dauern... mein Handy Cyber-mobbt mich gerade parallel... 
Hab die Rede gefunden... :








						Donald Trump Speech "Save America" Rally Transcript January 6
					

Donald Trump spoke at a "Save America" rally in Washington, D.C. on January 6 before Congress was set to confirm the election results. "We will never concede," he said. Read the transcript of his speech remarks here.




					www.rev.com
				




Fand die wie gesagt nicht sonderlich hetzerisch... da kenne ich hetzererisches aus deutscher Nachkriegsgeschichte und Pre-AfD-Ära...


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Na prima, wenn das bereits Hetze und Aufstachelung zu Gewalt sein soll können wir uns ja auf viele tolle neue Gesetze hier in DE freuen.....


Ich glaube du hast den Kontext, den Tag, usw nicht berücksichtigt. Er ist Präsident und kein Postbote. Der Präsident sagt eben auch, die demokratischen Institutionen und Gepflogenheiten nicht anzuerkennen. Braucht man hierzu nicht deine neuen Gesetze?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

Warum diskutiert ihr mit ihm?
Er widerholt längst widerlegte Behauptungen von Rechtsaußen, verlinkt keine Quellen für Behauptungen sondern nur für bekanntes das er anders interpretiert und erfindet Sachen.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> innerhalb von 96 Stunden DREIMAL versucht mittels Misstrauensantrag noch vorzeitig aus dem Amt zu heben?


Es gibt dort keine Misstrauensanträge, sie existieren nicht, das ist schlicht erfunden.

Diagnose:
Troll, höflicher Troll, aber Troll.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum diskutiert ihr mit ihm?
> Er widerholt längst widerlegte Behauptungen von Rechtsaußen, verlinkt keine Quellen für Behauptungen sondern nur für bekanntes das er anders interpretiert und erfindet Sachen.
> 
> Es gibt dort keine Misstrauensanträge, sie existieren nicht, das ist schlicht erfunden.
> ...



Danke! Also gut, dort heisst es "Amtsenthebungsverfahren"... warum 3x in 96h ?? Das ist die Frage, auf die du offensichtlich keine Antwort weisst außer "rechtsaußen" , das sind die Argumente, die man wohl heutzutage bringt, wenn man sonst nichts zu sagen hat?

Daher setze mich bitte auf deine Ignorierliste! - Danke!


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Also gut, dort heisst es "Amtsenthebungsverfahren"... warum 3x in 96h ??


Nein, ein Misstrauensvotum ist ganz explizit ein Mittel zur Amtsenthebung.
Symbolik nach dem was passiert ist. Hättest ja mal etwas hier lesen können.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> das sind die Argumente,


Deine Argumente wurden allesamt von US Institutionen ob von Dems, Reps oder Unabhängigen geleitet widerlegt.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Daher setze mich bitte auf deine Ignorierliste! - Danke!


Bloß nicht, man muss Lügnern doch widersprechen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Ja, Symbolik meinetwegen, aber wenn man damit beim Vize scheitert.... und sich im Pentagon lächerlich macht... warum lässt man es dann nicht, sondern versucht es geradezu panisch weiter?
Meine Frage bewegte sich da eher in Richtung: Will man ihn loswerden, weil vielleicht die nächste spannende Runde eingeläutet wird, wenn man erfährt wohin die gestohlenen Laptops verschwunden sind?

Man hätte die Amtsenthebung auch am 5.1. beantragen können.. oder am 4.1. Warum 3 Versuche seit dem 6.1.?

Das ist das was ich mich frage! Ob das in euren Augen Rechtsaußen, Aluhut, Erdscheibling oder Reptoliod ist... juckt mich nicht! Ich bin zu alt und zu oft verarscht worden um nicht selbst da nachdenklich zu werden und zu empfinden, dass mir da etwas sehr merkwürdig vorkommt.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, Symbolik meinetwegen, aber wenn man damit beim Vize scheitert.... und sich im Pentagon lächerlich macht... warum lässt man es dann nicht, sondern versucht es geradezu panisch weiter?


Was?
Du wirfst 2 Sachen durcheinander. Das was den Vize angeht ist, wenn das eigene Kabinett Trump absetzen will, sprich die Demokraten haben NICHTS damit zu tun.
Das andere Verfahren geht über das Parlament.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Will man ihn loswerden, weil vielleicht die nächste spannende Runde eingeläutet wird, wenn man erfährt wohin die gestohlenen Laptops verschwunden sind?


Nächste spannende Runde, auch so ein QAnon Sprech.


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Warum 3 Versuche seit dem 6.1.?


Hmm was ist denn in DC passiert?


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich bin zu alt und zu oft verarscht worden um nicht selbst da nachdenklich zu werden und zu empfinden, dass mir da etwas sehr merkwürdig vorkommt.


Senil trifft es eher


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Bis zum Schuß auf die getötete Frau ....im übrigen ohne jede Not!


Wenn sich jemand durch ein aufgebrochenes Fenster unerlaubt Zutritt verschafft, ist das Einbruch. Und genau die Klientel, welche diese verwirrte QAnon-Cheerleaderin als Märtyrerin feiert und das Ganze auf Krampf skandalisieren will, ist sonst am schnellsten dabei, Zero-Tolerance für Einbrecher zu fordern und konsequenten Schusswaffeneinsatz zu rechtfertigen.
Teenager abzuknallen, die auf der Suche nach 'ner Dose Bier in unverschlossene Garagen einsteigen, ist bei diesen Leuten in Ordnung, aber jemanden, der sich durch ein aufgebrochenes Fenster unerlaubt Zutritt zu einem Bundesgebäude verschaffen will, ist es nicht? - Aber hallo!

Hinzu kommt, dass es belagerungsartige Zustände gab, in denen das Sicherheitspersonal mit gezogener Waffe hinter improvisionierten Barrikaden saß und abwägen musste, ob und wie die Leute bewaffnet sind und wie ernst sie es meinen. Kurz, die Situation war zum Zerreißen gespannt; und wenn dann jemand durch das falsche Fenster steigt, sieht das schwer nach Flankieren aus.
Dass die Erschossene zudem schon vorher in asozialen Medien vom Sturm aufs Kapitol gefaselt hat, konnte dort zwar niemand wissen, aber ihre Einstellung dürfte sich durchaus in ihrem Auftreten vor Ort geäußert haben.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> ALs Trump an die Macht kam... redeten alle , auch hier in DE, von Wahlbetrug...


Das weicht unsere Erinnerung stark voneinander ab. Hierzulande fanden es Viele - in Unkenntnis der Eigenheiten des US-Wahlsystems - etwas merkwürdig (und nach erfolgter Erklärung immer noch unverständlich), wie jemand gewählt werden kann, der insgesamt weniger Stimmen erhalten hat. Von Wahlbetrug jedoch habe zumindest ich nichts gehört, obwohl ich das Ganze interessiert verfolgt habe und die amerikanischen Bürger nicht beneidete, nur die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera zu haben.

Vor allem aber ist mir nicht erinnerlich, dass Obama - egal welche dramatischen Fehler er meiner Ansicht nach auch hatte und begangen hat - das Wahlergebnis angezweifelt, die Amtsübergabe behindert, seine Anhänger aufgepeitscht, haarsträubende Behauptungen aufgestellt und zum Scheitern verurteilte Klagen angestrengt zu haben und generell ein schlechter Verlierer gewesen zu sein.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> 3 Jahre wurde gegen ihn ermittelt... alle Punkte wurden fallen gelassen... auch die Ermittlungen dass er Druck ausgeübt hätte stellten sich als Falschanschuldigung heraus und wurden eingestellt.


Es gab keine Verurteilung, allerdings auch keinen Freispruch - letzterer Umstand wurde sogar explizit betont. Hinzu kam, dass die Ermittlungen aus dem Weißen Haus und vom republikanisch dominierten Senat blockiert sowie von nachgewiesenen Falschaussagen behindert (Dafür gab es übrigens Verurteilungen.) wurde. Von eingeschüchterten und mit Schmutzkampangen überzogenen Zeugen ganz zu schweigen.

Kurz, das Argument ist wertlos, da man dasselbe beispielsweise auch über Al Capone sagen könnte. Auch dieser wurde nie wegen eines seiner Verbrechen verurteilt, weil korrupte Offizielle die Ermittlungen behinderten, Zeugen eingeschüchtert wurden und auch mal verschwanden (Zumindest diesen Punkt kann man Trump nicht vorwerfen ...) und es immer genug Leute gab, die zu seinen Gunsten Falschaussagen tätigten. Ach so, Capone war nach außen hin auch ein erfolgreicher und großspurig auftretender Geschäftsmann, der gerne im Rampenlicht stand.
Zu Fall gebracht wurde er letzten Endes übrigens wegen Steuerhinterziehung, was in Zukunft möglicherweise die Parallele zu Donald Trump zum krönenden Abschluss bringt.

Doch ich schweife ab, zurück zum Kernthema: Irgendwelche kreativen Theorien von obskuren Bekannten in den Staaten, die rein zufällig eigentlich demokratisch wählen, aber seltsamerweise trotzdem das QAnon-Gequose nachplappern, kann man von mir aus gerne stecken lassen. Ich habe lange Zeit in den Staaten gelebt, kenne sowohl die dortige Mentalität als auch genug Eingeborene und weiß daher ziemlich genau, wie breit das dortige Meinungsbild ist. Es hat nachvollziehbarerweise eine andere Färbung als das des deutschen Bürgers, der unter anderen Bedingungen lebt und weiter weg vom Geschehen ist; wesentliche Widersprüche gibt es jedoch nicht. Außer den harten Trumpisten in ihrer von "alternativen Fakten" getragenen Realität zweifelt niemand das grundsätzliche Geschehen an. Und obwohl die Bewertung von Trumps Anteil am Geschehen stark variiert, zweifelt auch niemand daran, dass er sich nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert hat und sein nachgeschobenes Video entweder als heuchlerisch oder doch mindestens als "poor" bewertet wird.

Gleiches bei der Berichterstattung in deutschen Medien. Selbstverständlich werden die komplexen Ereignisse komprimiert, sowohl was den Ablauf der Wahl als auch den Sturm aufs Kapitol angeht. Uns beschäftigen schließlich, im Gegensatz zum direkt betroffenen US-Bürger, auch noch ein paar andere Dinge, die in die Sendezeit passen müssen.
Aber daraus zu schließen, es würden Fakten verdreht, ist absoluter Unfug. Die US-Richter, die Trumps Klagen wegen angeblichen Wahlbetrugs negativ beschieden oder gleich ablehnten, erhalten ihre Informationen nicht aus dem deutschen Fernsehen. Und über das Geschehen vor und im Kapitol herrscht bei allen anerkannten US-Medien, darunter auch stark republikanisch gesinnten, eine bemerkenswerte Übereinstimmung.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn sich jemand durch ein aufgebrochenes Fenster unerlaubt Zutritt verschafft, ist das Einbruch. Und genau die Klientel, welche diese verwirrte QAnon-Cheerleaderin als Märtyrerin feiert und das Ganze auf Krampf skandalisieren will, ist sonst am schnellsten dabei, Zero-Tolerance für Einbrecher zu fordern und konsequenten Schusswaffeneinsatz zu rechtfertigen.
> Teenager abzuknallen, die auf der Suche nach 'ner Dose Bier in unverschlossene Garagen einsteigen, ist bei diesen Leuten in Ordnung, aber jemanden, der sich durch ein aufgebrochenes Fenster unerlaubt Zutritt zu einem Bundesgebäude verschaffen will, ist es nicht? - Aber hallo!



Sie drangen durch das Fenster nicht ein, sondern wurden abgehalten! Der Zutritt gelang über einen unverschlossenen Seiteneingang, hinter dem ein überraschter Wachmann/Polizist den Schlagstock schwang, was aber niemanden beeindruckte... Die Menge ging(!) nicht stürmte darauf hin ins Gebäude und es wurde besagte Frau aus ca. 2..3m Entfernung aus einer Tür heraus von hinter einer Barrikade in den Hals geschossen, wobei die Frau vor einer weiteren Barrikade stand und diese nicht überwunden hatte. Ein weiterere Cops warteten bereits hinter dieser Truppe auf der Treppe. Warum man in so einer Situation abdrückt ist fraglich!


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ja, Symbolik meinetwegen, aber wenn man damit beim Vize scheitert.... und sich im Pentagon lächerlich macht... warum lässt man es dann nicht, sondern versucht es geradezu panisch weiter?
> Meine Frage bewegte sich da eher in Richtung: Will man ihn loswerden, weil vielleicht die nächste spannende Runde eingeläutet wird, wenn man erfährt wohin die gestohlenen Laptops verschwunden sind?
> 
> Man hätte die Amtsenthebung auch am 5.1. beantragen können.. oder am 4.1. Warum 3 Versuche seit dem 6.1.?
> ...


Verstehst du die Sache nicht? Man hat gar nicht 3 mal das gleiche probiert, sondern es waren "Anfragen" welche der Möglichkeiten umgesetzt werden könnten. Pence hat abgelehnt, also muß man es anders machen. Logisch, oder?
Wieso seit dem 06.01? Ist das nicht logisch?
Und falsch........ sie drangen doch durch ein Fenster ein. Gibt wunderbare Videos dazu.








						Extremists intensify calls for violence ahead of Inauguration Day | CNN
					

In the weeks before the riot at the US Capitol, the warning signs were clear: online posts from hate groups and right-wing groups agitating for civil war and attacks on law enforcement. Experts are warning that the calls for violence have only intensified ahead of Inauguration Day, when...




					edition.cnn.com
				











						Officer crushed in door by rioters at US Capitol | CNN
					

CNN's Don Lemon reacts to disturbing footage of an officer being crushed in a door during the riots at the US Capitol.




					edition.cnn.com


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn


Ich finde deine Motivation Menschen die offensichtliche Verschwörungstheorien vertreten noch so lang und freundlich aufzuklären erstaunlich


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

https://apps-cloud.n-tv.de/img/22274514-1609965033000/o/1536/1536/imago0109519630h.jpg


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sie drangen durch das Fenster nicht ein, sondern wurden abgehalten! Der Zutritt gelang über einen unverschlossenen Seiteneingang, hinter dem ein überraschter Wachmann/Polizist den Schlagstock schwang, was aber niemanden beeindruckte... Die Menge ging(!) nicht stürmte darauf hin ins Gebäude und es wurde besagte Frau aus ca. 2..3m Entfernung aus einer Tür heraus von hinter einer Barrikade in den Hals geschossen, wobei die Frau vor einer weiteren Barrikade stand und diese nicht überwunden hatte. Ein weiterere Cops warteten bereits hinter dieser Truppe auf der Treppe. Warum man in so einer Situation abdrückt ist fraglich!


Das sieht hier für mich ganz anders aus:








						Video shows moment gun is fired inside Capitol as rioters breach building
					

Video shows the moment a gun is fired inside the U.S. Capitol as Pro-Trump rioters breached the building, halting Congress’ count of the Electoral College votes.




					www.nbcnews.com
				




Es ist genau zu sehen, wie die Frau versucht, durch die ein Fenster der verbarrikadierten Tür zu klettern, als auf sie geschossen wird. Das geschieht _während_ eines Angriffs auf die Barrikade durch weitere Personen. Man hört deutlich den Ruf "Bust it down!"
Hätte sie nicht versucht, die Barrikade zu überwinden, wäre ihr (aufgrund der mir persönlich unverständlichen Engelsgeduld des Sicherheitspersonals) ebenso wenig geschehen wie den anderen Angreifern.

Die Frage, die man sich stellen muss ist die, warum die Kapitol-Polizei und die Personenschützer nicht schon viel früher so robust reagiert haben wie es - sagen wir mal - bei Farbigen geschieht, von denen man sich bedroht _fühlt_.

Ich wurde hier in Deutschland ausgebildet, und selbst hierzulande gilt: Sobald _akute Gefahr_ besteht, dass sich jemand gewaltsam Zutritt zu einem zugangsbeschränkten Bereich verschafft, in dem sich schutzbedürftige Personen und/oder sensible Informationen und/oder zu sichernde Infrastruktur befindet, darf ich auch _ohne weitere Vorwarnung_ von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen, um dies zu verhindern.
Und in diesem Fall traf nicht nur alles oben Genannte zu, sondern eine zusätzlich verbarrikadierte Tür machte klar deutlich, dass die Personen dahinter einen Durchbruch aktiv verhindern wollen, sich also alle dafür erforderlichen Maßnahmen vorbehalten.

Dass ein paar aufgeheizte Vollpfosten meinen, nahezu überall gängige und von ihnen selbst in noch viel radikalerer Form explizit befürwortete Abwehrreaktionen würden sie nicht selbst treffen, weil sie sich aufgrund ihrer selbst zusammen gesponnenen Legenden im Recht wähnen, kann man nur als Ironie des Schicksals bezeichnen.
Wer das anders sieht, ist hiermit aufgefordert, die Angreifer zu Hause zu besuchen und auf deren Tür einzudreschen. Da fallen mit 99%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit viel früher Schüsse und mindestens vier Fünftel der Nation - also nicht nur die Trumpeltiere - applaudieren dem Schützen, weil der sein Heim so tapfer verteidigt hat.
Aber wenn ein Sicherheitsbeamter, dessen explizite Aufgabe es ist, das Kapitol im Allgemeinen und die hinter der Tür Verbarrikadierten im Speziellen zu schützen, in einer viel eindeutigeren und drastischeren Situation zur Schusswaffe greift, ist das unangemessen? 


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Motivation Menschen die offensichtliche Verschwörungstheorien vertreten noch so lang und freundlich aufzuklären erstaunlich


Ich bin eben ein sehr geduldiger Mensch. Nur die Capitol-Cops waren noch langmütiger.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich wurde hier in Deutschland ausgebildet, und selbst hierzulande gilt: Sobald _akute Gefahr_ besteht, dass sich jemand gewaltsam Zutritt zu einem zugangsbeschränkten Bereich verschafft, in dem sich schutzbedürftige Personen und/oder sensible Informationen und/oder zu sichernde Infrastruktur befindet, darf ich auch _ohne weitere Vorwarnung_ von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen, um dies zu verhindern.
> Und in diesem Fall traf nicht nur alles oben Genannte zu, sondern eine zusätzlich verbarrikadierte Tür machte klar deutlich, dass die Personen dahinter einen Durchbruch aktiv verhindern wollen, sich also alle dafür erforderlichen Maßnahmen vorbehalten.



Jetzt wirds interessant! Ich ebenfalls! Ich sehe hier weder Notwehr, Nothilfe noch Verhältnismäßigkeit die nach dt. Recht auf das du dich ja beziehst hier. Nach dt. Recht. sitzt der Schütze mit 1,5 Beinen im Knast! 
Im US Recht mag das anders sein. Wobei im konkreten Fall ich auch im US Recht nach wie vor die Verhältnismäßigekeit der Mittel für nicht eingehalten sehe. Auf die Distanz ist selbst für einen ungeübten Schützen der gezielte Körpertreffer nicht gerechtfertigt.

Aber okay... ich geh mal lieber mit meinem Handy spielen, das nervt gerade zu sehr... 

Führt hier ohnehin zu nichts... ist alles Aluhut und so


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Nach dt. Recht. sitzt der Schütze mit 1,5 Beinen im Knast!


Ich weise immer wieder gerne auf den Fall hin in dem 2 Polizisten einem Drogendealer (Kleinkrimineller) der 
gesucht wurde bei der Flucht in den Hinterkopf geschossen haben. Du darfst selbst schießen um jemanden an der
Flucht zu hindern! Aber man trifft nicht immer genau.
Wer unter Stress mit einer Pistole schießen muss weiß was ich meine.

Die beiden haben rechtlich keine Probleme bekommen, das schießen war halt gerechtfertigt.

So viel zum deutschen Recht.

Jetzt diese Lage hier im US Recht in einer Situation der Bedrohung. Na was denkst du?


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds interessant! Ich ebenfalls! Ich sehe hier weder Notwehr, Nothilfe noch Verhältnismäßigkeit die nach dt. Recht auf das du dich ja beziehst hier. Nach dt. Recht. sitzt der Schütze mit 1,5 Beinen im Knast!


Wenn ein randalierender Mob vor deiner Tür tobt, diese schon durchbrochen hat und kurz davor ist, zu dir einzudringen, darfst du den Ersten und alle eventuell Nachfolgenden erschlagen, erschießen, filetieren, kochen, braten, frittieren, schmoren oder sonst irgendwie aus dem Leben expedieren und kein deutscher Richter wird dein Recht auf Notwehr oder die Verhältnismäßigkeit deines Handelns absprechen.

Du musst den Eindringling nicht erst höflich fragen, ob er sich in der Tür geirrt hat oder dir eigentlich nur auf etwas exzentrische Art einen Staubsauger verkaufen will. Der Umstand des gewaltsamen Eindringens an sich, die Überzahl der Eindringlinge und zudem Schutzbefohlene in deinem Haus machen so ziemlich alles verhältnismäßig, was geeignet ist, den Angriff zu beenden.

Der einzige Unterschied in den USA besteht darin, dass dort Bedrohungssituationen nicht so eindeutig wie hierzulande sein müssen und man zumeist auch auf Bagetellen mit Waffengewalt reagieren darf.
Aber wie nun schon mehrfach dargelegt, mit einem tobenden Mob, der bereits im Durchbruch begriffen ist, muss man als Bedrohter _nirgendwo_ Zurückhaltung üben.



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Aber okay... ich geh mal lieber mit meinem Handy spielen, das nervt gerade zu sehr...
> Führt hier ohnehin zu nichts... ist alles Aluhut und so


Das ist ja gerade das Traurige: Für wilde Verschwörungstheorien ist seltsamerweise immer Zeit, für deren Untermauerung, den Abgleich von Informationen oder gar eine Aufarbeitung der Sachlage jedoch nicht.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (9. Januar 2021)

Das Problem ist eher, dass die Situation den Schuß mMn nicht rechtfertigt! Zumindest war das bestandteil meiner Ausbildung! Diese Distanz! Keine sichtbaren Waffen, außer Fahnen.. bei dieser Clientel zählt auch Stress und die Situation nicht! Dafür hat man die Ausbildung um den Job zu machen!


----------



## Sverre (9. Januar 2021)

Bei uns darfst du sogar Explosivmittel nutzen, die Amis sind da zu friedlich.





__





						UZwGBw - Gesetz über die Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwanges und die Ausübung besonderer Befugnisse durch Soldaten der Bundeswehr und verbündeter Streitkräfte sowie zivile Wachpersonen
					





					www.gesetze-im-internet.de


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, dass die Situation den Schuß mMn nicht rechtfertigt! Zumindest war das bestandteil meiner Ausbildung! Diese Distanz! Keine sichtbaren Waffen, außer Fahnen.. bei dieser Clientel zählt auch Stress und die Situation nicht! Dafür hat man die Ausbildung um den Job zu machen!


Du beschreibst die Regel für Weiße.
Bei Schwarzen sind auch 5 Schüsse in den Rücken noch Notwehr.


----------



## Mahoy (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher, dass die Situation den Schuß mMn nicht rechtfertigt! Zumindest war das bestandteil meiner Ausbildung! Diese Distanz! Keine sichtbaren Waffen, außer Fahnen.. bei dieser Clientel zählt auch Stress und die Situation nicht! Dafür hat man die Ausbildung um den Job zu machen!



Gib mir doch mal bitte deine Wohnadresse. Ich suche mir ein paar Dutzend Leute zusammen und prüfe _augenscheinlich unbewaffnet_ und nur mit ein paar Flaggen (und ggf. lustigen Verkleidungen) versehen, inwiefern und vor allem wie lange deine hier geäußerte Ansicht der Realität standhält.
Natürlich wirst du erst einmal die Polizei rufen.
Dann kommen zuerst die Dorfsheriffs und stehen etwas verloren herum, weil sie sich auch nicht mit dem Menge anlegen möchten, sondern lieber auf die Einsatzpolizei warten. Während sie (und du) warten, haben aber einige des spontan organisierten Flashmobs deine Fenster eingeschlagen und der Erste klettert rein, ohne dass du eine Möglichkeit zur Flucht hättest.
Bist du _ganz, ganz sicher_, dass du abwarten würdest, was die guten Leute mit dir und etwaigen anderen Personen im Haus bis zum Eintreffen der robusten Polizei anstellen, wenn du über Abwehrmittel verfügst?

Genau das ist im Kapitol geschehen. Die Capitol-Cops sind abgezogen, weil SWAT im Anmarsch war und sie dabei nicht zwischen den Angreifern und der Barrikade eingekeilt sein wollten. Die Verbarrikadierten waren für einen Ihnen unbekannten Zeitraum vollkommen allein mit einer aufgeheizten Menge, die ihren einzigen passiven Schutz bereits zuvor mit Gewalt durchbrochen hatte. Und dann klettert der Erste in ihren Schutzbereich.

Vergiß' jetzt bitte für einen Moment den Unfug, den du womöglich in Filmen und Fernsehserien gesehen hast. Schon beim ruhigem Anschlag ist es schwer und in so einer aufgeheizten dynamischen Situation nahezu unmöglich, gezielt einen nicht lebensbedrohenden Treffer anzubringen. Insbesondere nicht bei einer gebeugt kletternden Person.
Der Versuch, selbige händisch zu überwältigen hieße, die Deckung aufzugeben und sich nachfolgenden Eindringlingen auszusetzen.
Zudem werden Polizisten und Sicherheitskräfte in den USA ausgebildet, auf Masse zu zielen, also sicherere Rumpftreffer zu versuchen.
Was für Waffen die Angreifer haben oder nicht dabei haben, konnte man nicht wissen; wohl aber, dass auch Bewaffnete vor dem Kapitol gesichtet wurden.
Und die Bewaffnung ist ohnehin vollkommen unerheblich, weil ein aufgewühlter Mob keine Waffen braucht, um lebensgefährlich zu sein. Ein Polizist starb auch "nur" an den Folgen von Schlagverletzungen, die ihm von den ach so "harmlosen Protestierenden" beigebracht wurden.

Deine Meinung in allen Ehren, die darfst und sollst du selbstverständlich haben - sie ist nur nichts wert, wenn du sie nicht fundiert begründen kannst. Den QAnons und der Alt-Right zum Munde zu reden und das mit individuellen "gefühlten Fakten" abzurunden, führt jedenfalls nirgendwo hin.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Zumindest war das bestandteil meiner Ausbildung!


Zum was? Diskotürsteher?


0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Diese Distanz! Keine sichtbaren Waffen, außer Fahnen.. bei dieser Clientel zählt auch Stress und die Situation nicht!


Pfefferspray hilft da nicht mehr, nen Schlagstock auch nicht ja was hast du denn? Deine Pistole.


Sverre schrieb:


> Bei uns darfst du sogar Explosivmittel nutzen, die Amis sind da zu friedlich.


Geil, dann nehme ich mir wenn ich das nächste mal Wache hab die Panzerfaust 
Spaß beiseite, das was du hast gilt nur für MSBs und nicht für unsere Polizei


----------



## Albatros1 (9. Januar 2021)

In USA darf man hier und da beim einfachen Betreten des Hauses schon Waffen einsetzen.


----------



## seahawk (10. Januar 2021)

Man muss die Konservativen in den USA mögen. Er hat aus der offen stehende Garage ein Bier geklaut und ich habe ihn angeschossen - das ist okay. Sie hat sich durch die verbarrikadierte Tür im Kapitol gequetscht und wurde angeschossen - Polizeigewalt!


----------



## Mahoy (10. Januar 2021)

Tun wir doch mal für einen Moment so, als _wäre_ es tatsächlich übertriebener Gewalteinsatz gewesen: Warum ist der aus Perspektive dieser Knallchargen nur bei wüst randalierenden QAnon-Cheeleadern übertrieben, aber nicht bei Farbigen, deren "Vergehen" aus folgenden Kategorien stammen:

- illegal Zigaretten verticken
- als Minderjähriger mit einer Spielzeugpistole unterwegs sein
- das eigene Auto fahren
- die unbescholtene Freundin eines kleinen Dealers zu sein
- als Seniorin die Tür nicht schnell genug zu öffnen
- in einer besseren Wohngegend zu joggen
- unbewaffnet und mit dem Rücken zum Schützen dessen Notwehrreflex auslösen
- während Trumps Bibelstunde als Hausfrau friedlich demonstrieren
- etc.

Wenn die USA es nicht schaffen, alle gleich gut zu behandeln (wie es die US-Verfassung eigentlich verlangt), dann müssen wohl alle gleich schlecht behandelt werden. Das bedeutet in solchen Fällen vermutlich: "Shoot them all and let God sort them out!"


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Sie drangen durch das Fenster nicht ein, sondern wurden abgehalten! Der Zutritt gelang über einen unverschlossenen Seiteneingang, hinter dem ein überraschter Wachmann/Polizist den Schlagstock schwang, was aber niemanden beeindruckte... Die Menge ging(!) nicht stürmte darauf hin ins Gebäude und es wurde besagte Frau aus ca. 2..3m Entfernung aus einer Tür heraus von hinter einer Barrikade in den Hals geschossen, wobei die Frau vor einer weiteren Barrikade stand und diese nicht überwunden hatte. Ein weiterere Cops warteten bereits hinter dieser Truppe auf der Treppe. Warum man in so einer Situation abdrückt ist fraglich!


Überall woanders hätte es haufenweise Leichen gegeben.
Wieso das diesmal nicht im waffenstarrendsten Land der Welt passiert ist, kann man nur vermuten.

Beim Übertreten der roten Linie im Parlament hätten es bei 99,9999% der Sicherheitsdienste öhne zu Zögern "Feuer frei" geheißen.
Mit Recht.

Das war ein eiskalt geplanter Putsch.
Wahrscheinlich ist das Ablaufprogramm schon 4 Jahre alt oder älter.
Und der Putschistenführer heißt Trump.
Was auf Staatsstreich steht, kannst Du mal in der Geschichte nachsehen.

Man kann ja ein eigenes Weltbild haben, aber wie man den Rassisten Trump in die Kuschelecke stellen kann, zeugt von starker Realitätsverweigerung.

Er war wohl der schlechteste Präsident der USA seit über 200 Jahren.
Die nationalsozialistischen Etüden (Wirtschaftskrieg, Verprellen der Verbündeten, Infragestellung der NATO, ...) dieses Präsidentenimitators sprechen für sich.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Januar 2021)

Auf den Kern heruntergebrochen kann man sagen, es war ein versuchter Putsch gegen ein Wahlergebnis das nach allen Erkenntnissen völlig legal zustande kam und der Gewinner kein Diktator ist.
Insofern  haben die Terroristen kein Argument wie Widerstand gegen eine Militärdiktatur oder Vergleichbares.
Man hat ja auch bei Trumps Machtübernahme nicht das Kapitol gestürmt. Damals hätte man sonst auch von Wahlfälschung reden können.
Wie gesagt, wären es Schwarze gewesen hätten wir zig Tote, mehrere mit Schüssen in den Rücken.
Das ist bezeichnend für den Führer der freien westlichen Welt.
Es gibt keinen Grund dem nachzueifern.
Zu befürchten sind Nachahmungseffekte in anderen Ländern.
Bezeichnend ist, daß man diese Leute eher als normale Demonstranten sieht und behandelt.
Bei "schwulen Kommunisten" wäre die Nomenklatur eine andere.
Da hinter Trump fast die halbe Bevölkerung steht haben wir es mit einer dramatischen Entwicklung der US-amerikanischen Gesellschaft zu tun.
Die Sache ist nicht durchgestanden, wir werden Jahre damit zu tun haben. Ein Biden kann daran nicht viel ändern.
Auch die Außenpolitik wird dem Rechnung tragen und das wird auch uns betreffen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist nicht durchgestanden, wir werden Jahre damit zu tun haben. Ein Biden kann daran nicht viel ändern.
> Auch die Außenpolitik wird dem Rechnung tragen und das wird auch uns betreffen.


Man kann schon einiges ändern siehe Obama.
Dafür braucht man aber Zeit.

Biden müßte im Idealfall zwei Präsidentschaften haben.

Den Haß, den Trump erzeugt und massiv verstärkt hat, weren wir noch lange spüren.
Da die USA ja das einzige, größte und schönste Land der Welt sind (wie die zwei anderen mit "U" auch (UdSSR, Unsere DDR)), hat sich diese Einbildung fest ins Bewußtsein vieler Amerikaner eingefressen, nicht erst seit heute.

Das aus den Köpfen rauszubekommen, wird nicht einfach.

P.S.: Das Mutterland der "Demokratie" ist wohl Griechenland, auch wenn es da für die Sklaven nicht galt.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Man hat ja auch bei Trumps Machtübernahme nicht das Kapitol gestürmt. Damals hätte man sonst auch von Wahlfälschung reden können.


Das hat bis zum Himmel danach gestunken.
Niemand hat damit gerechnet, keine einzige Vorhersage hat so gelautet.
Die Beweise dafür sind jetzt sicher im Datennirvana.

Ganz zufällig, natürlich,.
Das war sicher ein Versehen, so viele TB zu löschen und hat auch nur ein paar Monate gedauert.

Man kann mir zwar viel über die Welt erzählen, aber für Märchen und Wunder bin ich zu alt und habe zu viel Lebenserfahrung.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die Liste der Merkwürdigkeiten ist halt extrem lang... 75Mio Stimmen bekam Trump und wurde nun nicht Präsident... wieviel bekam Obama?


Wie viele Stimmen Obama bekam ist doch irrelevant. Biden bekam mehr Stimmen als Trump.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Januar 2021)

Das Wahlsystem hat damit zu tun, ebenso das willkürliche zurechtschneidern der Wahlkreise. So werden Minderheiten aber auch andere niedergehalten und ihre Stimmen egalisiert. Insbesondere Schwarze, die mehrheitlich Demokraten wählen.
Ja, es stimmt. Die US-Amerikaner haben ein sehr merkwürdiges, geschöntes Bild von sich selbst. Wäre das auf der Welt stärker verbreitet hätten wir ernste Probleme. Daher sollte man wohl von einem Vorbildcharakter abrücken und endlich die gravierenden Probleme dieses "Anführers" sehen und auch öffentlich benennen.
Hinwegsehen über zig Jahre hat uns nun die Frustration und das Erschrecken über die Ereignisse gebracht, obwohl diese Tendenzen schon immer sichtbar waren.
Wir und andere Länder müssen uns endlich auf uns selbst besinnen und nicht weiter hinter unbrauchbaren Vorbildern herrennen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> P.S.: Das Mutterland der "Demokratie" ist wohl Griechenland, auch wenn es da für die Sklaven nicht galt.


Haben die USA doch erstmal beibehalten, also das mit den Sklaven 


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Das Wahlsystem hat damit zu tun, ebenso das willkürliche zurechtschneidern der Wahlkreise.


Ja, kennt Deutschland aber in Einzelfällen auch.


Albatros1 schrieb:


> Wir und andere Länder müssen uns endlich auf uns selbst besinnen und nicht weiter hinter unbrauchbaren Vorbildern herrennen.


Nun die USA rennen halt dem Idealbild des Wettbewerbs hinterher, kann man machen, aber nicht in allen Bereichen.


----------



## Don-71 (10. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die Meldung hier zu Lande ist ja: "Trump wurde abgewählt und kann und will es nicht akzeptieren" In den USA geht die Diskussion auch laut meiner Kollegen aktuell um andere Fragen, z.B. wie es eine Wahlbeteiligung in mehreren Städten von 100...130% geben kann (Wir feiern hier in DE ja schon 50%)
> Die Wählerverzeichnisse kann man selbst aus DE in den USA einsehen... Geburtstag 1.1.1800 und das Seitenweise fällt selbst mir auf
> Die Liste der Merkwürdigkeiten ist halt extrem lang... 75Mio Stimmen bekam Trump und wurde nun nicht Präsident... wieviel bekam Obama?
> Darüber liest man hier(in DE) nichts, warum? Hier links dazu zu posten würde jeden Rahmen sprengen, lässt sich aber "noch" googeln... Obwohl Seiten, Video und Berichte über Wahlbetrug in den USA mittlerweile gegen die Google Nutzungsbedingungen verstoßen und gelöscht werden(können)



Dieser Absatz strotzt nur so vor Lügen und die US Amerikaner die sich darüber Gedanken machen, sind halt ungebildete Verschwörungstheoretiker und die rechte Presse, die diese Veschwörungen ohne jegliche Beweise, sogar bewusst lügend anheizt.

Die offiziell registrierten Wählerlisten für 03.11.2020 liegen überall offiziell (Internet) vor und hierbei handelt es sich um die *registrierten *Wähler und bei leibe nicht, um alle Wahlberechtigten!
Nirgendwo in den USA fand eine "Überwahl" statt, ganz im Gegentei, die Wahlbeteiligung lag zwischen 60-70%.
In keinem einzigen Gerichtsverfahren von den über 60 angestrebten, wurde *im Gerichtssaal* ein einziges mal von einem GOP Anwalt (auch nicht von Giuliani), ein einziges mal von mehr Wählern als Wahlregistrierten gesprochen und nicht ein einziges mal von *allgemeinen* Wahlbetrug, auch wurde die Legitimität der Wahl nicht ein einziges mal in Frage gestellt.
Die Diskrepanz zwischen öffentlichen Behauptungen vor der Presse und dem was dann im Gerichtssaal vorgetragen wurde, weil man dort haftbar ist, war mehr als "riesig" sie war mehr als "aussagekräftig", das man nichts auf der Hand hat/hatte.
Das was du hier vorträgst, sind die öffentlichen Verschwörungstheorien von Teilen der GOP und der rechten Verschwörungspresse, mit den Fakten, die man überall einsehen kann und den "Argumenten" vor und im Gericht, haben sie nicht das geringste zu tun!


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Januar 2021)

Selbst in Deutschland gab es mal "Wahlbetrug"
Einige Stimmen wurden falsch ausgezählt. Landete vor Gericht. Ergebnis: Dieser Fehler war so gering, daß er das Wahlergebnis nicht verändert hätte.
Fehler kommen bei jeder Wahl vor. Nur ist es verdächtig, wenn 1000 Stimmen falsch ausgezählt werden bei 50 Millionen Wählern von Betrug zu reden. Immerhin wird bei besonders knappem Ergebnis erneut ausgezählt.
Hat man bei Trump auch gemacht. Nun, Ergebnis war, alles stimmt.
Wo sind nun die Betrügereien für die Trump massenweise Beweise hat?
Der Typ ist einfach nur ein Lügner und psychisch mindestens auffällig. Keiner der auch nur einen Kindergarten leiten dürfte.
Insofern eine Schande für die USA. Was hat der Kerl eigentlich nicht am Stecken? Wenn ihn die Immunität oder eine Begnadigung nicht rettet hat er Prozesse bis ans Lebensende am Hals.
Man sieht, man kann kaum durchgeknallt genug sein um nicht den Roten Knopf anvertraut zu bekommen.
Die eigentlich Gefahr geht aber von den vielen Millionen aus, die Trump an die Macht brachten. Die sind immer noch da und werden  geschont anstatt sie ins Extremistenregister aufzunehmen.
Man sollte nicht so nachsichtig sein mit Menschenfeinden, Deppen und Unfähigen in öffentlichen Ämtern.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Selbst in Deutschland gab es mal "Wahlbetrug"





Albatros1 schrieb:


> Fehler kommen bei jeder Wahl vor.


Wirf aber beides nicht in einen Topf.



Albatros1 schrieb:


> Die eigentlich Gefahr geht aber von den vielen Millionen aus, die Trump an die Macht brachten.


Ja und nein, es gibt auch genug Diktaturen die gefallen sind ohne, dass die Anhänger am Ende großartig Terror gemacht haben. Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Albatros1 (10. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wirf aber beides nicht in einen Topf.
> 
> 
> Ja und nein, es gibt auch genug Diktaturen die gefallen sind ohne, dass die Anhänger am Ende großartig Terror gemacht haben. Wir werden sehen.


Verstehe den Satz nicht. Was haben "gefallene Diktaturen damit zu tun?
Und wieso nicht der gleich Topf?
Ich glaube du kennst das US Wahlsystem nicht. Es gibt kein Wählerverzeichnis, Personalausweis oder Meldeamt. Es wird auch mit computer, Stanzautomaten usw gewählt.
Und deine Meinung wurde selbst von Trump freundlichen Richtern dementiert. Weiß du mehr als diese? Und wieso wußten Trump Anwälte nicht was du weißt?
Und wieso willst du einen totalen Versager und Lügner gerne an der Macht sehen? Einen Deppen mit marginaler Allgemeinbildung und Anstand?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2021)

Bist du Deutschlehrer oder warum versuchst du so viel Unsinn in meinen Post reinzuinterpretieren den ich nicht gesagt habe?

Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Fehler und Betrug was anderes sind wenn es um Wahlen geht, ganz allgemein.

Wie du da jetzt rauslesen kannst, dass ich Pro Trump bin weiß ich nicht.


----------



## JePe (11. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Es ist mal wieder ein Laptop im Umlauf... einer Fr. Pelosi wohl... Die Daten auf dem Hunter-Biden Laptop ziehen in den USA auch derzeit beachtliche Kreise...  Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der nächste Präsident dadurch eine Präsidentin ist...



Was ist denn nach Deiner Meinung auf diesen Laptops zu finden? Ich tippe ja auf Pizzarezepte und die Frequenz, ueber die wir alle per 5G ferngesteuert werden sollen.

Zum Rest ist eigentlich alles gesagt.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bist du Deutschlehrer oder warum versuchst du so viel Unsinn in meinen Post reinzuinterpretieren den ich nicht gesagt habe?
> 
> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass Fehler und Betrug was anderes sind wenn es um Wahlen geht, ganz allgemein.
> 
> Wie du da jetzt rauslesen kannst, dass ich Pro Trump bin weiß ich nicht.


Fehler und Betrug.......und wieso ist es bei Trump Betrug`? Du verteidigst eben Dinge die so nicht haltbar sind. Das impliziert eine gewisse  Haltung, oder?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2021)

Kann den mal jemand aufklären was ich meine?


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Sparanus meinte, dass manche Diktaturen ohne gewaltsamen Widerstand der Profiteure zusammengebrochen sind; entweder unter sanften Druck der Gegner, durch Reduktion der Anhängerschaft bzw. weil sie sich grundsätzlich nicht tragen konnten.
Im Bezug zur USA ist das allerdings tatsächlich etwas missverständlich formuliert gewesen. Ich wusste auch nur sofort, wie Sparanus es _nicht_ meinte, weil ich seine politische Haltung inzwischen recht gut kenne und die Deutung von Albatros1 ausschließen konnte.

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Situation so: Trumps Regierungszeit und sein Abgang ist allenfalls die Vorstufe einer Diktatur und seine Anhängerschaft lebt sehr stark von ihm als Anheizer und von dem Nimbus, den er um sich herum aufgebaut hat: nämlich das er eine in jede Kategorie erfolgreiche Persönlichkeit wäre, der man folgen muss.
Rational betrachtet war das schon immer fraglich, aber es gab eben genug Hirnentkernte und Opportunisten, welche diese Selbstdarstellung mitgetragen haben und bis heute mittragen. Aber das schwindet, je stärker Trump demontiert wird und sich vor allem _selbst demontiert_.
Dies geschieht nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil er zunehmend in die Situation gerät, sich von den Aktionen seiner Anhängern lossagen zu müssen, um seine eigene Haut zu retten. Jedoch mag kein Krimineller einen Anstifter, der nicht mitgefangen und mitgehangen sein möchte. Einen vermeintlichen Messias, der sich nicht ans Kreuz nageln lässt, ist auch für den harten Kern seiner Jünger nicht tragbar.
*Trump will aber auf keinen Fall ein Märtyrer sein.*

Oder anders ausgedrückt: Trumps Narzismus und Ich-Bezug kollidiert zunehmend mit den Ansichten und Interessen jener Vollpfosten und Opportunisten, die er für seine Interessen mobilisiert hat. Und auch wenn geistige Tiefflieger Vieles nicht oder nur sehr spät merken - dass sie fallen gelassen werden, damit ein gescheiterter Demagoge und Ex-Präsident seinen Lebensabend auf dem Golfplatz statt im Knast verbringen kann, dringt auch bei den meisten Flachzangen durch. Insbesondere dann, wenn zeitgleich die Anheizung durch willfährige Fernsehsender und asoziale Medien wegfällt, weil die den Stuss nicht mehr verbreiten möchten/können, ohne sich selbst ins Knie zu schießen.

TL;DR: Die ganzen Loser und Nutznießer, die Trump unterstützen, wollen und brauchen einen Gewinner, zu dem sie aufschauen können und der ihre Interessen durchsetzt. Einem Verlierer entziehen sie ihre Gefolgschaft.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2021)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Die Liste der Merkwürdigkeiten ist halt extrem lang... 75Mio Stimmen bekam Trump und wurde nun nicht Präsident... wieviel bekam Obama?


Du hast aber prinzipiell schon verstanden wie Wahlen funktionieren, oder? Und wie das Wahlsystem in den USA im speziellen aufgebaut ist...
Und wie merkwürdig, Trump/Clinton, da hatte Trump ja viel weniger Stimmen als Hillary und wurde trotzdem Präsident. Meine Güte, was eine Idiotie.

Wer hätte gedacht, dass eine erhöhte Wahlbeteiligung auch zu mehr Stimmen für die einzelnen Kandidaten führen wird. Unfassbarer Zusammenhang...




0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich glaube man möchte da in den Medien eine Geschichte erzählen... ich frage mich aber, warum es so wichtig ist, einen abgewählten Präsidenten innerhalb von 96 Stunden DREIMAL versucht mittels Misstrauensantrag noch vorzeitig aus dem Amt zu heben? der ist doch in 2 Wochen eh weg?



Streichung der Pension, keinen Secret Service Schutz (Staatskosten...) und, kein erneuter Antritt Trumps in 2024.
Und da er nur noch bis 20. Jan im Amt wäre ist Eile halt geboten, denn so lange ist das nichtmehr.




0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Warum hat man es so eilig? Es ist mal wieder ein Laptop im Umlauf... einer Fr. Pelosi wohl... Die Daten auf dem Hunter-Biden Laptop ziehen in den USA auch derzeit beachtliche Kreise...  Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der nächste Präsident dadurch eine Präsidentin ist...


Das es nach den Bildern vom 06. Januar echt noch Menschen gibt die sich alles schönreden.
Ich weiß wir haben Lockdown, aber ab und zu raus in die Realität, dass muss doch drin sein.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Arnold Schwarzenegger hat in einem emotionalen und persönlichen Video mit seinem Parteifreund im Weißen Haus abgerechnet. Den Angriff auf das Kapitol verglich er mit dem Novemberpogrom von 1938.



> Als Einwanderer wolle er seinen amerikanischen Mitbürgern unbedingt etwas mitgeben, so beginnt die Videobotschaft Schwarzeneggers: Weil er in Österreich aufwuchs, sei er vertraut mit der "Kristallnacht", den Novemberpogromen im Jahr 1938, als Juden angegriffen wurden - durch Nazis, die Schwarzenegger mit der rechten Organisation "Proud Boys" verglich.
> 
> In dem gut siebeneinhalbminütigen Video, das mit dramatischer Musik unterlegt ist, verurteilt Schwarzenegger die Stürmung des US-Kapitols aufs Schärfste. Die Angreifer hätten "auf den Prinzipien herumgetrampelt, auf denen unser Land gegründet wurde". Donald Trump bezeichnet er als "den schlechtesten Präsidenten, den es jemals gab".


Ich mag Arnie in fast allem was er macht



> Schwarzenegger ist zwar Republikaner, aber niemand, der zu streng auf Parteilinie ist. Als "Gouvernator" stand er für eine progressive Umweltpolitik. Er hat durch die Heirat mit Maria Shriver Beziehungen zum Kennedy-Clan aufgebaut, Shriver ist eine der Nichten John F. Kennedys.
> 
> Schwarzenegger gilt als einer der lautesten Kritiker Trumps, der in den vergangenen vier Jahren immer wieder scharfe Worte für den Stil und die Politik Trumps fand. Nun fordert er seine Landsleute und Parteifreunde dazu auf, den Fokus auf das Gemeinwohl zu legen, Parteizugehörigkeiten hinter sich zu lassen - und den künftigen Präsidenten Joe Biden zu unterstützen.



Nur seine Frau hätte er nicht bescheissen sollen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Immer mehr Republikaner kritisieren Trump. Langsam wachen sie auf. Mal gucken wann dies auch bei seinen Anhängern aus dem Volk geschieht.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Ja, die gute alte Cyberdyne Systems Serie T-800, Model CSM-101-E.
Das Chassis hat mit der Zeit etwas gelitten, aber der Logikprozessor arbeitet noch immer einwandfrei und die nachträglich installierten Ethik-Subroutinen funktionieren offenbar auch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ja, die gute alte Cyberdyne Systems Serie T-800, Model CSM-101-E.
> Das Chassis hat mit der Zeit etwas gelitten, aber der Logikprozessor arbeitet noch immer einwandfrei und die nachträglich installierten Ethik-Subroutinen funktionieren offenbar auch.


Ist zwar etwas OT, aber unser Flaschenannahmeautomat im Lebensmittelmarkt heißt T-801  .


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ist zwar etwas OT, aber unser Flaschenannahmeautomat im Lebensmittelmarkt heißt T-801  .


Ein weiterentwickelte Serie, die sich noch nahtloser und unauffälliger in die urbane Umgebung einfügt und noch nicht einmal mobil sein muss, da das Ziel irgendwann unweigerlich zu ihr kommt.

Skynet hat nämlich durch Auswertung historischer Auswertung erkannt, dass die größte Gefahr von Flaschen in Politik, Wirtschaft und Medien ausgeht, verfügte jedoch nur über unzureichende Informationen, um den Slang-Ausdruck korrekt einzuordnen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein weiterentwickelte Serie, die sich noch nahtloser und unauffälliger in die urbane Umgebung einfügt und noch nicht einmal mobil sein muss, da das Ziel irgendwann unweigerlich zu ihr kommt.
> 
> Skynet hat nämlich durch Auswertung historischer Auswertung erkannt, dass die größte Gefahr von Flaschen in Politik, Wirtschaft und Medien ausgeht, verfügte jedoch nur über unzureichende Informationen, um den Slang-Ausdruck korrekt einzuordnen.


Skynet hat aber nicht mit der, sorry, Dummheit / Faulheit der Marktbetreiber gerechnet.

Das Ding ist dümmer als mein linker Latschen.
Sehr oft wird dort gekauftes Leergut nicht angenommen oder muß mehrfach gescannt werden.
Im Nachbarort stehen drei Automaten einer anderen Firma.
Da kann ich auch eine Schuhcrembüchse einwerfen, die wird angenommen.

Und auch bei dem Kasten bei uns ist das Chassis defekt ... .
Alles sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger hat in einem emotionalen und persönlichen Video mit seinem Parteifreund im Weißen Haus abgerechnet. Den Angriff auf das Kapitol verglich er mit dem Novemberpogrom von 1938.


Alter Schwede... Schwarzenegger, die neue Sophie Scholl aus der Steuermark?

Den Vergleich zwischen einer dilettantischen, "schamanengeführten" Trampeltruppe und einem organisierten, mehrere Tage andauerndem Albtraum, in dem Synagogen brannten, hunderte Juden ihr Leben ließen und tausende ihrer Existenz beraubt wurden, kann man natürlich bringen.

Dann Ist man aber ein ziemlicher Vollpfosten (und das war auch das netteste Wort, das mir auf der Zunge lag). 

Wobei... vermutlich kann er gar nichts dafür. Es liegt vermutlich an den Anabolika, die seinem Gehirn (immerhin hatte dieses ihn noch in seiner Jugend bis zum Hauptschulabschluss geleitet) - neben einer veritablen Hodenschrumpfung - irreparable Schäden zugeführt haben dürften.

Hitler/Nazivergleiche sind nie wirklich passend, weil sie eigentlich immer lediglich die Gräuel der Vergangenheit marginalisieren.

Nein, das Eindringen von "Büffelmenschen" in das Kapitol hat rein gar nichts mir den Novemberprogromen gemein.

Was man von Personen zu halten hat, die solche Vergleiche auch noch bejubeln, nun...

Ihr bekommt hier in Eurer Blase gar keinen geraden Gedanken mehr auf die Reihe, hm?


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Die ganze Zeit kein Wort hier äußern und dann gleich so einsteigen...


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt hier in Eurer Blase gar keinen geraden Gedanken mehr auf die Reihe, hm?


Den Nazi-Vergleich finde ich auch nicht passend. Dennoch finde ich gut das er Trump kritisiert.

Kommt von dir noch etwas anderes als plumpe Beleidigungen?

Und nur mal zur Info: Arnold Schwarzenegger hat sogar Abitur und BWL in den USA studiert. Nix mit Hauptschulabschluss.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> BWL


Wenn ich eine Pro Liste über eine Person erstelle würde ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt erwähnen^^


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine Pro Liste über eine Person erstelle würde ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt erwähnen^^


Naja, ich weiß nicht woher die dummen Vorurteile gegenüber BWL´ern kommen, aber das ist doch ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu einen Hauptschulabschluss.
Man sollte Arnold Schwarzenegger nicht unterschätzen. Auch wenn seine Kritik an Trump teilweise polemisch ist.
Und man muß ihn und andere hier nicht so beleidigen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Hitler/Nazivergleiche sind nie wirklich passend, weil sie eigentlich immer lediglich die Gräuel der Vergangenheit marginalisieren.


Ich bin bei dir, das der Vergleich zum 09. November 1938 nicht angebracht ist.
Deine obige Aussage ist trotzdem falsch, weil die 4 Jahre Trump und die Ereignisse am 06.01.2021 lassen sich sehr gut mit der Weimarer Republik und der Machtergreifung der Nazis vergleichen.
Teile der GOP agieren fast zu 100% als DNVP und waren dabei einem Autokraten oder Diktator den Weg zu ebnen, daran ist nichts eine Blase, sondern das ist blanke Realität.
Auch das die Leute die am 06.01.2021 das Kapitol gestürmt haben, eine ganze Menge mit Nazis gemein haben, dazu kommt noch, dass das Narativ sehr vergleichbar ist, hier die jüdische Weltverschwörung, dort die Verschwörung des tiefen Staates gegen die vermeintlichen Patrioten, die wieder einem Führer (zwar in anderer Ausgestaltung, aber der Personenkult ist absolut vergleichbar) huldigen.

Vielleicht solltest du über deine eigene Blase genauso nachdenken


Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ihr bekommt hier in Eurer Blase gar keinen geraden Gedanken mehr auf die Reihe, hm?


Diese Aussage kann man auch so interpretieren, das du die Ereignisse um den 06.01.2021 und die 4 Jahre Trump eher nicht ernst nimmst oder als harmlos abtust, was dann wieder einen guten Schluss auf deine Blase zulässt.

Ob Trump "Relativierer" nun unbedimgt als Vorbild für gerade Gedanken dienen, wage ich zu bezweifeln!


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Alter Schwede... Schwarzenegger, die neue Sophie Scholl aus der Steuermark?
> 
> Den Vergleich zwischen einer dilettantischen, "schamanengeführten" Trampeltruppe und einem organisierten, mehrere Tage andauerndem Albtraum, in dem Synagogen brannten, hunderte Juden ihr Leben ließen und tausende ihrer Existenz beraubt wurden, kann man natürlich bringen.



Selbstverständlich würde der Vergleich hinken, wenn er denn so getroffen worden wäre.
Mr. Schwarzenegger vergleicht jedoch die _Entwicklungen_, die zu den Pogromen führten mit denen, die er in den USA beobachtet und die (vorerst) in den Szenen vor dem Kapitol kulminierten.
Offenbar weiß er besser als du, dass den von der NSDAP sorgfältig organisierten Novemberpogromen unzählige einzelne Übergriffe aufgeheizter "Trampeltruppen" vorausgingen, unter anderen nicht nur gegen jüdische Einrichtungen, sondern auch gehen Symbole der Weimarer Republik.

Ferner adressiert Mr. Schwarzenegger das Ganze nicht an Menschen mit ausgeprägter politischer Bildung, die es ohnehin durchblicken, sondern für von allzu viel Bildung und Durchblick weitestgehend verschont gebliebene Wähleranteile seiner eigenen Partei. Und für diese muss man komplexe Ereignisse nun einmal etwas eindampfen, weil es sonst das Hirnschmalz unter den Hörnern kocht.



Taskmaster schrieb:


> Wobei... vermutlich kann er gar nichts dafür. Es liegt vermutlich an den Anabolika, die seinem Gehirn (immerhin hatte dieses ihn noch in seiner Jugend bis zum Hauptschulabschluss geleitet) - neben einer veritablen Hodenschrumpfung - irreparable Schäden zugeführt haben dürften.


Es ehrt dich, dass du nach medizinischen Gründen suchst, warum Arnie deines Erachtens geistig nicht ganz auf der Höhe ist. Nur ... Was wäre dann deine Entschuldigung? 

(Darüber, ob deine Hoden einen relevanten Anteil an deinen Denkprozessen haben, möchte ich ausdrücklich nicht spekulieren, obwohl die allseits bekannte Arschnähe der Testikel dazu einlädt. Solche schrägen Querverbindungen überlasse ich ansonsten voll und ganz dir.)


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die ganze Zeit kein Wort hier äußern und dann gleich so einsteigen...


Ähm... ich glaube, man kennt mich hier. Ka. wo du die letzten Jahre gewesen bist.


RyzA schrieb:


> Den Nazi-Vergleich finde ich auch nicht passend. Dennoch finde ich gut das er Trump kritisiert.
> 
> Kommt von dir noch etwas anderes als plumpe Beleidigungen?
> 
> Und nur mal zur Info: Arnold Schwarzenegger hat sogar Abitur und BWL in den USA studiert. Nix mit Hauptschulabschluss.



Getroffene Hunde bellen?

In Amerika geht mit Geld eben viel. Vor allem beim Thema Schulabschlüsse und Diplome. Er hat (zumindest laut Wiki) die Hauptschule in Graz besucht, nach seinem Umzug in die USA einige Kurse BWL belegt und nach 6(!) Jahren einen Bachelor of Arts erworben.
Quasi ein Genius erster Güte (wie eben auch sein Vergleich zeigt).

@Don-71
Whataboutism?
Nein, man kann das mit gar nichts aus unserer Geschichte Vergleichen. Es ist ein gänzlich eigenes Setting.
Du kannst auch gerne interpretieren, was immer du möchtest. Das findet dann aber einzig und allein in deinem Kopf statt (wie so Vieles in diesem Unterforum).


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Whataboutism?
> Nein, man kann das mit gar nichts aus unserer Geschichte Vergleichen. Es ist ein gänzlich eigenes Setting.


Das sehe ich gänzlich anders, die Analogien liegen offen auf der Hand, vor allen dingen die Analogien zwischen GOP und DNVP, der Personenkult und das Narrativ, insoweit würde ich dann erstmal vor der eignen Haustüre kehren, bevor ich anderen Leuten unterstelle, sie können keinen geraden Gedanken fassen.
Dazu kann man auch Analogien aus dem Sommer und der massiven Anfeindung der BLM Bewegung finden. Auch das gleichsetzen von BLM und der demokratischen Partei, hat Analogien zur Weimarer Zeit.

Aber mir ist klar, das du eher Trump, seine Taten und Anhänger relativieren möchtest!


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> In Amerika geht mit Geld eben viel. Vor allem beim Thema Schulabschlüsse und Diplome. Er hat (zumindest laut Wiki) die Hauptschule in Graz besucht, nach seinem Umzug in die USA einige Kurse BWL belegt und nach 6(!) Jahren einen Bachelor of Arts erworben.
> Quasi ein Genius erster Güte (wie eben auch sein Vergleich zeigt).
> 
> @Don-71
> ...


Und so, liebe Kinder, sieht es aus, wenn man mit haltlosen Vorwürfen ein Person angreift um deren Botschaft zu diskreditieren. Dann erfindet man mal eben medizinische Komplikationen, greift selektiv den Bildungsweg dieses Individuums auf, all das, nur um zu verharmlosen was die Person am Ende aussagen wollte.

Man fragt sich halt wirklich warum du (berechtigte) Kritik an Arnies 1938 Vergleich nicht mit einem Mindestmaß an Sachlichkeit darstellen kannst. Was soll sowas? "Liegt bestimmt an den Anabolika... höhö, Witzle gmacht...".

Das was du hier ablieferst ist halt am Ende niveauloser als die Handlung von Conan der Barbar...
Und sieht obendrein noch schlechter aus.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Naja, ich weiß nicht woher die dummen Vorurteile gegenüber BWL´ern kommen, aber das ist doch ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu einen Hauptschulabschluss.


Sind eher Erfahrungen als Vorurteile. schlimmer sind nur Sportwissenschaftler @hoffgang weiß was ich meine^^


Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch das die Leute die am 06.01.2021 das Kapitol gestürmt haben, eine ganze Menge mit Nazis gemein haben, dazu kommt noch, dass das Narativ sehr vergleichbar ist, hier die jüdische Weltverschwörung, dort die Verschwörung des tiefen Staates gegen die vermeintlichen Patrioten, die wieder einem Führer (zwar in anderer Ausgestaltung, aber der Personenkult ist absolut vergleichbar) huldigen.


Nun Trump ist aber kein Hitler, ich würde sagen nichtmal ein wirklicher Ideologe und das ist ganz wichtig zu erwähnen.
Sieht man beim Thema Impfungen ganz deutlich.
Denn was macht ihn beliebter? 
Great America Impfungen für alle we are the first oder Mimimimi 5G Chips per Todesspritze


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Ähm... ich glaube, man kennt mich hier. Ka. wo du die letzten Jahre gewesen bist.


Ich meinte hier im Thread. Und ich hatte dich eigentlich freundlicher und taktvoller in Erinnerung.


Taskmaster schrieb:


> In Amerika geht mit Geld eben viel. Vor allem beim Thema Schulabschlüsse und Diplome. Er hat (zumindest laut Wiki) die Hauptschule in Graz besucht, nach seinem Umzug in die USA einige Kurse BWL belegt und nach 6(!) Jahren einen Bachelor of Arts erworben.
> Quasi ein Genius erster Güte (wie eben auch sein Vergleich zeigt).


Er hatte da Pausen drin wegen dem Visum. Da steht auch bei Wikipedia.
Selbst wenn dem so wäre oder er nur einen Hauptschulabschluss hätte, sagt das nichts über seine Intelligenz aus.
Der Hitler bzw Nazivergleich ist wohl  überzogen, aber deswegen muß man niemanden derart runtermachen.


----------



## Don-71 (11. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nun Trump ist aber kein Hitler, ich würde sagen nichtmal ein wirklicher Ideologe und das ist ganz wichtig zu erwähnen.
> Sieht man beim Thema Impfungen ganz deutlich.


Kann man so sehen, ich habe dafür auch keine wirklichen Gegenbeweise, aber was er machen oder nicht machen würde, wenn er uneingeschränkte Machtbefugnisse hätte, ist Spekulation.
Allerdings behaupte ich und kann das auch belegen, das Trumps Rassist ist und einen tiefgehenden Rassismus in seine Politik einfließen lässt. Dazu ist er alles andere als ein Demokrat, m.A. nach würde er diese Abschaffen wenn er könnte. Dazu unterstelle ich ihm, das er so etwas wie eine vererbare Dynastie nach Vorbild von Nordkorea gründen möchte.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sind eher Erfahrungen als Vorurteile. schlimmer sind nur Sportwissenschaftler @hoffgang weiß was ich meine^^


Also, ich weiß gar nicht, wovon ihr redet. BWL ist nun einmal eine Hilfswissenschaft, die man nur begleitend anwenden darf, wenn man auch etwas Gescheites gelernt hat. Und mit Sportwissenschaftlerinnen habe ich damals während meines ersten Studiums ausgesprochen positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Allerdings behaupte ich und kann das auch belegen, das Trumps Rassist ist und einen tiefgehende Rassismus in seine Politik einfließen lässt.


Das sehe ich auch so, aber ich sehe es so, dass er Rassismus soweit nutzt wie es ihm hilft und denke nicht,
dass er so durch und durch Rassist ist, dass er ihn auch anwendet, wenn er ihm deutlich schadet.
Frei nach Göring: "Wer Jude ist entscheide ich"

Allgemein passt ein Göring Vergleich wahrscheinlich weitaus mehr als ein Hitler Vergleich


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Allgemein passt ein Göring Vergleich wahrscheinlich weitaus mehr als ein Hitler Vergleich


Also machthungrig, aber um Grunde unfähig - radikal, aber faul. Auf Titel aus, aber nicht auf die notwendige Arbeit dahinter. Symbole statt Struktur.


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Januar 2021)

@Don-71 

Das ist einfach lächerlich. Einen Personenkult wie bei Trump findet man quasi überall. Von Stalin bis hin zu den Backstreetboys.
Korrelationen sind eben keine Kausalitäten.

Auch BLM ist nun alles andere als Vorzeigbar und durchaus zu kritisieren: die Krawalle, die vielen Toten, die Plünderungen.
Man muss kein Trump-Fan sein, um zumindest zu verstehen, dass das vielen Amerikanern sehr viel Angst (die Trump für sich nutzen konnte) eingejagt hat.
Nicht mal als Allegorie taugt die Weimarer Republik hier.
Komplexes Thema, kann man ganze Schränke mit füllen, ist auch nicht das, was ich hier aufzeigen will. Damit könnt ihr euch gleich weiter beschäftigen.

Die gebrachten Vergleiche sind Unfug. Was in den USA geschieht, ist vollkommen neu und wer das verstehen will, tut gut daran, sein Heil nicht in irgendwelchen unpassenden Gleichnissen zu suchen, sondern muss die Situation in ihrer Gesamtheit vollkommen neu durchdenken.
Es ist schön, wenn es euch/dir solche vermeintlichen Parallelen ermöglichen, die Welt irgendwie begreiflich und klein zu halten. Deswegen ist es aber noch lange nicht richtig und produziert vor allem auch keine Lösungen, die eine tragfähige Zukunft formen.
Wer "die" mit (vollkommen deplatzierten) Nazi-Vergleichen zudeckt und wenn "die anderen" auch nur noch in "gegen Sozialisten/Kommunisten" denken, wird es keine Versöhnung mehr geben. Wer so auftritt, will Krieg und die Auslöschung des Gegenübers.
Biden soll ja den großen "Versöhner" mimen. Wird sicherlich interessant, wie er das unter diesen Vorzeichen bewerkstelligen will/soll.

Zurück zu meinem Ansinnen: ein Vergleich zwischen den "stürmenden Büffelmenschen" im Kapitol und dem quasi Startschuss für den Holocaust in Deutschland... Das zu bringen und dies zu bejubeln, dazu benötigt es schon ein gehöriges zerebrales Vakkum.


Lasst das sein.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Januar 2021)

Two minutes inside the mob that stormed the US Capitol: A CNN reporter's view of the riot | CNN Business
					

CNN's Alex Marquardt shares footage his crew captured as they were berated and threatened while covering the pro-Trump mob at the US Capitol.




					edition.cnn.com
				





Da hat er noch "Glück " gehabt. ? 








						Schock-Video aufgetaucht: HIER prügelt Trumps Mob einen Polizisten halbtot
					

Bei dem Sturm auf das Kapitol in Washington wurde der Polizist Brian Sicknick erschlagen. Videos zeigen die rohe Gewalt des Trump-Mobs.




					m.bild.de


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> Auch BLM ist nun alles andere als Vorzeigbar und durchaus zu kritisieren: die Krawalle, die vielen Toten, die Plünderungen.
> Man muss kein Trump-Fan sein, um zumindest zu verstehen, dass das vielen Amerikanern sehr viel Angst (die Trump für sich nutzen konnte) eingejagt hat.


Von der Erstürmung des Kapitols zu BLM, hat ja nicht lange gedauert.
Jaja, man muss sehr viel Angst vor diesen BLM Protesten haben und blos nicht die Ursachen für diese Proteste akzeptieren. Polizeigewalt gegen Farbige, wie passend. Bei BLM hieß es, The looting starts - the shooting starts!, wenn weiße Nationalisten den Sitz der Demokratie stürmen, dann werden die Samthandschuhe ausgepackt.

Aber gut, dass du nochmals aufzeigst, was in den USA grade unter Trump so dermaßen falsch läuft.




Taskmaster schrieb:


> Es ist schön, wenn es euch/dir solche vermeintlichen Parallelen ermöglichen, die Welt irgendwie begreiflich und klein zu halten. Deswegen ist es aber noch lange nicht richtig und produziert vor allem auch keine Lösungen, die eine tragfähige Zukunft formen.
> Wer "die" mit (vollkommen deplatzierten) Nazi-Vergleichen zudeckt und wenn "die anderen" auch nur noch in "gegen Sozialisten/Kommunisten" denken, wird es keine Versöhnung mehr geben. Wer so auftritt, will Krieg und die Auslöschung des Gegenübers.


Und wir wissen doch alle dass wir jetzt Einigkeit in den USA brauchen und deshalb schnell den Heilungsprozess starten müssen.
Junge, dein Text liest sich, wie die 0815 Antwort der NRA nach jedem Massaker & anschließender Debatte über Verbote von Schusswaffen... "Now is not the time" "thoughts and prayers".

JETZT ist die Zeit in der Amerika sich positionieren muss, in der Amerika zeigen muss, dass Straftaten keine Hautfarbe kennen. In der Amerika zeigen muss, dass es eine wehrhafte Demokratie gegen ALLE Feinde ebenjener ist und nicht nur auf Arme oder PoCs einprügeln kann wegen teils nichtigen Witzgründen.

Und nur mal so: Mit Extremisten kann es keine Versöhnung geben solange der Extremist nicht auch dazu bereit ist - dazu gehört aber auch, dass der Extremist seiner Haltung abschwört...


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Also machthungrig, aber um Grunde unfähig - radikal, aber faul. Auf Titel aus, aber nicht auf die notwendige Arbeit dahinter. Symbole statt Struktur.


Nur war Göring wohl ein besserer Pilot^^


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Januar 2021)

Gehen wirs mal so an.
Ein Parlament wird angegriffen und der Präsident der Regierung weigert sich die Nationalgarde einzusetzen um wenigstens seine Parteimitglieder zu schützen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Albatros1 schrieb:


> Gehen wirs mal so an.
> Ein Parlament wird angegriffen und der Präsident der Regierung weigert sich die Nationalgarde einzusetzen um wenigstens seine Parteimitglieder zu schützen.


Knackig und absolut treffend formuliert!

Der Präsident als Putschistenführer gegen die eigene Regierung.
Wenn es da nicht um die größte Atommacht der Welt ginge, wäre es kurios.

So wird ein langer Gerichtsprozeß folgen, falls da noch Reste einer westlichen Demokratie vorhanden sind.


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Analysen der Vergleiche wie "Trump ist wie Hitler", "Trump ist wie Göring", "Trump ist wie die Backstreet Boys" führen nirgendwo hin, so lange man sich nicht einig ist, ob es um einen Detailvergleich oder eine ungefähre Tendenz und/oder lediglich einige auffällige Gemeinsamkeiten - und falls ja, um welche - geht.

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich darüber klar sein, mit welchem Hitler - um mal bei diesem Beispiel zu bleiben - man den aktuellen Trump vergleicht. Es wäre ein Fehler, den Vergleichsrahmen daran auszurichten, wann Trump Präsident und Hitler Reichskanzler wurde; Hitlers Antritt als Parteivorsitzender der NSDAP-Parteivorsitz ist meines Erachtens das bessere Fixpunkt, denn ab da hatte er offiziell politische Macht und untergrub die demokratischen Strukturen der Weimarer Republik von innen und das mündete in den erfolglosen Putschversuch des Jahres 1923.

Neben Gemeinsamkeiten gibt es allerdings auch wesentliche Unterschiede.
Hitler verstand sich als Kopf und als Soldat seiner Sache und mied die unmittelbare persönliche Beteiligung nicht, während Trump es vorzieht, die Drecksarbeit seinem Fußvolk zu überlassen und alles abstreiten zu können, wenn es schiefgeht. Auch sehe ich hinter Trumps Vorgehen eher eine impulsive Richtung (Ich kann mir vorstellen, das er manchmal tatsächlich erschrocken darüber ist, was er ausgelöst hat, jedoch aufgrund seiner narzisstischen Persönlichkeitstörung nicht einmal sich selbst gegenüber einräumen kann, einen Fehler begangen zu haben und schon gar nicht sein weiteres Handeln modifizieren kann.), während Hitler sehr berechnend vorging und von zahlreichen gleichgesinnten Vordenkern und Mitstreitern aktiv unterstützt wurde. Trump hat eher Mitläufer und wenn es Personen geben sollte, die sein Handeln bestimmen, wäre er für diese wohl eher ein nützlicher Idiot.

Der Knackpunkt ist, und darauf wollte Schwarzenegger meines Erachtens hinaus, dass es hinsichtlich der Beschädigung der US-amerikanischen Demokratie - Und ja, die meisten Amerikaner können sehr wohl zwischen Demokratie und Demokratischer Partei unterscheiden! - komplett unerheblich ist, ob Trump einige auffällige Schritte von Hitlers Werdegang nachvollziehen _will_ oder nur zufällig-dummbräsig in dessen Spuren wandelt.
Der Schaden wäre letztlich der Selbe und wenn Trump nicht derjenige ist, der durch die Risse auf den Tyrannenthron sickert, dann eben der Nächste, der Donnies Sendungsbewusstsein mit etwas mehr planvollem Vorgehen verbindet und dessen dressierte Affen als anfängliche Sturmtruppe übernehmen kann.

"Wehret den Anfängen!" mag zwar von unterschiedlichsten Gruppen verwendet und manchmal auch zweckentfremdet worden sein, ist aber nichtsdestotrotz wahr, seit Ovid es eigentlich als Empfehlung für den Abbruch unglücklicher Liebschaften verfasste.
Die Liebe einiger Hirnentkernter zu ihrem nicht minder dämlichen Vortänzer dürfte sich auch als unglücklich erweisen, wenn sie so weiterginge.


----------



## Kelemvor (11. Januar 2021)

Mussten eigentlich auch andere in letzter Zeit an Quo Vadis denken? PS: jedenfalls eher als an das 3. Reich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBw7gZN8NMw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Albatros1 (11. Januar 2021)

Ich denke auch, diese Hitlervergleiche sind schwierig.
Bei ihm haben wir einen abgeschlossenen Vorgang, bei Trump einen beginnenden.
Trump Fans argumentieren immer, er hat ja nicht dies und jenes getan in Bezug auf Hitler,
Es geht aber um Ähnlichkeiten zu Beginn und diese sind zweifellos vorhanden.
Aber einen Vergleich brauchen wir eigentlich nicht. Die Fakten sind auch ohne sehr bedenklich.
Vergleiche kommen dann immer hoch, wenn es Gruppen gibt die Probleme beim Verständnis haben bzw nicht weiterdenken können.
Bei der Zerstörung der Presseausrüstung die auf einem Haufen lagen kam mir schon die Bücherverbrennung in den Sinn. Auch wenn man nicht 1:1 Parallelen ziehen kann.
Das Ziel dieser Menge ist trotzdem genau diese Richtung die mit der Bücherverbrennung eingeschlagen wurde.
Sieht man daran, Pressevertreter werden ungeachtet ihrer Schreibe oder Vorlieben angegriffen. Da gibt es keine Differenzierung mehr. Es gilt nur noch das Wort des Diktators der an die Macht gehoben werden soll.
Solche Vorgehensweisen gab es schon, aber in diesem Falle für uns und die Welt besonders brisant.
Eine Relativierung kann es nicht geben.
Auch die "Versöhnung" ist kritisch zu betrachten. Konsens finden? Also nur halber Rassismus?
Es gibt Dinge die man generell nicht zu einem Konsens zulassen sollte, sie liegen außerhalb des Denkbaren.


Kelemvor schrieb:


> Mussten eigentlich auch andere in letzter Zeit an Quo Vadis denken? PS: jedenfalls eher als an das 3. Reich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eigentlich nicht, aber gut, es gibt Ähnlichkeiten.
Die Putschisten sollen ja Linke/Antifa gewesen sein. Im Film gibt es ja die gleiche Vorgehensweise.
Und Brandstifter? Ja, so kann man das problemlos bezeichnen.


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2021)

Kelemvor schrieb:


> Mussten eigentlich auch andere in letzter Zeit an Quo Vadis denken?


An Ardonos "Aspekte des neuen Rechtsradikalismus". Auch wenn von 1967, auch weiterhin aktuell:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wnZWobxWo90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Seine Bemerkungen ab 54:35 beschreiben sehr gut dass, was man heutzutage als "Fake News" bezeichnet.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2021)

Taskmaster schrieb:


> In Amerika geht mit Geld eben viel. Vor allem beim Thema Schulabschlüsse und Diplome. Er hat (zumindest laut Wiki) die Hauptschule in Graz besucht, nach seinem Umzug in die USA einige Kurse BWL belegt und nach 6(!) Jahren einen Bachelor of Arts erworben.
> Quasi ein Genius erster Güte (wie eben auch sein Vergleich zeigt).


Und der Bildungsgrad Schwarzeneggers ist in wie fern jetzt relevant?


----------



## Sverre (11. Januar 2021)

Na ja.. das man auch ohne Bildung , unter Drogen und Behinderungen rechter Propaganda widerstehen kann / muss.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hFOgVDuO7_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zusammengefasst...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vWXkBc7nRwk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Trump hat eher Mitläufer und wenn es Personen geben sollte, die sein Handeln bestimmen, wäre er für diese wohl eher ein nützlicher Idiot.


Oder auch nicht, ich denke nicht, dass Bannon ein Mitläufer war und wirklich ausnutzen hat ja auch nicht geklappt.


----------



## hoffgang (11. Januar 2021)

Und es gibt wohl auch keine Diskussion wer von beiden die besseren Quoten hatte @Mahoy


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und es gibt wohl auch keine Diskussion wer von beiden die besseren Quoten hatte @Mahoy


Weniger bekannt ist allerdings, dass Arnold Schwarzenegger und Donald Trump in den 80ern mehrmals im Film aufeinander getroffen sind. Damals hatte Donnie allerdings noch fülligeres Haar und war auch nicht ganz so orange. Die spätere Rivalität zeichnet sich aber bereits ab, finde ich.


----------



## RyzA (11. Januar 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Weniger bekannt ist allerdings, dass Arnold Schwarzenegger und Donald Trump in den 80ern mehrmals im Film aufeinander getroffen sind. Damals hatte Donnie allerdings noch fülligeres Haar und war auch nicht ganz so orange. Die spätere Rivalität zeichnet sich aber bereits ab, finde ich.


Achso, du meinst das Kamel.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2021)

Donald Trump, das ist doch dieser eine Kerl der mal beim Prinzen von Bel Air war^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Januar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Donald Trump, das ist doch dieser eine Kerl der mal beim Prinzen von Bel Air war^^


Und bei Kevin ... .


----------



## Mahoy (11. Januar 2021)

Und bei den Simpsons ...


----------



## DAU_0815 (12. Januar 2021)

Warnungen vor dem nächsten Bürgerkrieg​War der Angriff auf das US-Parlament eine einmalige Aktion – oder Auftakt für Schlimmeres? Viele Trump-Anhänger sehen sich als Erben der Konföderierten. Historiker fürchten eine Eskalation der Unruhen.








						(S+) Sturm aufs US-Kapitol: Donald Trumps Truppen planen den nächsten Bürgerkrieg
					

War der Angriff auf das US-Parlament eine einmalige Aktion – oder Auftakt für Schlimmeres? Viele Trump-Anhänger sehen sich als Erben der Konföderierten. Historiker fürchten eine Eskalation der Unruhen.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Januar 2021)

Auf jeden Fall wird er in die Geschichte eingehen.
Nur nicht so wie er dachte.
Es wird viele Bücher über ihn geben, es werden wohl auch noch weitere unangenehme Dinge aufgedeckt und die USA werden sich mit dem Vorwurf keine gesicherte Demokratie und Rechtsstaat zu sein abfinden müssen.
Jeder auf der Welt kann sich im ein oder anderen Fall auf den Präsidenten oder die US Demokratie beziehen.
Trump und Kollegen haben jedem Gegner der USA eigentlich beste Dienste geleistet. Bemerkt haben es viele scheinbar noch nicht.
Wenn Biden den Job übernimmt, nun ja, mutig. Wie man gesehen hat passt Trump doch etwas besser zu dieser Gesellschaft. Daher kann man von Biden nicht zuviel erwarten.
Rassismus, Waffen, Gewalt, Korruption, soziale Misere sind so tief verwurzelt, er wird es sehr schwer haben.
Bis in die 60er Jahre gab es Apartheit in diesem Land. Daher ist der Satz: "Älteste Demokratie bzw Rechtsstaat..." sicher fehl am Platze.
Die Verfassung wurde und wird nicht unbedingt berücksichtigt. Trump hat das in besonderer Weise verdeutlicht.
Geschadet hat es ihm bei seinen Anhängern kaum, auch das ist ein bedenklicher Vorgang.
Ich befürchte, die erwartete Ruhe wird nicht einkehren, zumindest nicht in größerem Umfang.
Die Gegensätze sind zu groß und könnten größer werden. Auch wenn Biden gute Arbeit leisten sollte, er hat sehr viele Gegner die an seinem Scheitern arbeiten.
Zumindest hat er eine größere Chance als Obama durch die knappe Mehrheit in beiden Häusern.


DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Warnungen vor dem nächsten Bürgerkrieg​War der Angriff auf das US-Parlament eine einmalige Aktion – oder Auftakt für Schlimmeres? Viele Trump-Anhänger sehen sich als Erben der Konföderierten. Historiker fürchten eine Eskalation der Unruhen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wissen kann das natürlich keiner, aber die Gefahr war nie so groß. Kommt aber auch nicht überraschend. Gerade Deutsche sind ganz gut informiert über die US Gesellschaft und die US Politik. Vieles liegt da im Argen auch wenn es nach außen anders aussieht. Die Fassade ist am bröckeln.


----------



## seahawk (12. Januar 2021)

Es gibt keine abgesicherte Demokratie. Ein offenes System ist per Design anfällig für Versuche es zu unterminieren.


----------



## RyzA (12. Januar 2021)

Wie der Polizist Eugene Goodman beim Sturm auf das US-Kapitol zum Helden wurde

Dafür braucht man Mut und Nerven. Als farbiger Polizist sich alleine einen rechten Mob gegenüber zu stellen.

Colin Powell verlässt die Republikaner

Noch einer der die Schnauze voll hat.


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Januar 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wie der Polizist Eugene Goodman beim Sturm auf das US-Kapitol zum Helden wurde
> 
> Dafür braucht man Mut und Nerven. Als farbiger Polizist sich alleine einen rechten Mob gegenüber zu stellen.
> 
> ...


Kommt leider sehr Spät.
Es gab genügend Leute, andere Staaten die gegensteuern konnten aber aus Feigheit zusahen.
Man kann nicht andere Staaten kritisieren und selbst zuschauen wie eine Demokratie beschädigt wird.
Aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Kritikpunkte. Rassismus, Frauen, Minderheiten, Krankenversicherung usw.
Kaum einer stand auf und sagte, moment, so gehts denn doch nicht.
Auch die EU hat eher kleinlaut reagiert, also kein Grund sich nun zu empören.
Die wenigen die recht hatten haben davon nichts. Sie bleiben die Querulanten. Wie es immer so ist.
Denn warnende Stimmen die auch Belege lieferten gab es.
 Die Republikaner sind genau so mit in der Haftung wie Trump. Man hat den Lügner unterstützt und sich mit seinen Reden solidarisiert.
Das muß im Gedächtnis bleiben.
Siehe z. B. die Gas-Leitung, Erpressung von EU Firmen, Gerichtshof Den Haag usw. Hier hätte man Rückgrat zeigen können. Daher bedenklich wie man auf den Führer der freien Welt reagiert hat obwohl er Freiheit und Rechtsstaatlichkeit mit Füßen getreten hat.
Die Bevölkerungen vieler Länder war da schon weiter in der Analyse und Reaktion. Nur die Regierungen übten sich in falscher Solidarität. Angst scheint da mitgespielt zu haben.
Biden wird wohl einen Mittelweg versuchen, der wäre für uns auch nicht besonders angenehm.


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Januar 2021)

Kapitol Sturm war wohl für ihm Angemessen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6XGNsSI5RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal gucken ob die ihr geld kriegen








						Deutsche Bank will keine Geschäfte mehr mit Trump machen
					

Die Deutsche Bank will offenbar keine Geschäfte mehr mit Donald Trump machen. Sein Unternehmen schuldet dem Kreditinstitut etwa 340 Millionen Dollar. Auch andere Firmen wenden sich vom US-Präsidenten ab.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Albatros1 (12. Januar 2021)

Die Ratten verlassen das sinkende Schiff
Schade ist natürlich, wenn die neuen Trump Schoten jeden Morgen wegfallen.
Es gibt nicht viele Präsidenten die auf die Idee kommen Grönland zu kaufen.
Das hatte natürlich Unterhaltungswert und auch die Zeitungen haben nun weniger Stoff.
Vielleicht gibt es mal eine Sammlung in Buchform, würde sich bestimmt gut verkaufen. 
Einen Spielfilm wird es sicher geben in einigen Jahren.
Wir verlieren einen Präsidenten der nur eines im Sinn hatte: Sein Volk zu unterhalten.
Die Trauer wird endlos sein.


----------



## wuselsurfer (12. Januar 2021)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> mal gucken ob die ihr geld kriegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Von wegen Geld zurück: die Deutsche Bank muß großes Glück haben, wenn es nicht eine Anklage gibt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_A7BSFtWxsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 .


----------



## RyzA (20. Januar 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjZBrq_aP24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis jetzt sind zum Glück größere Unruhen ausgeblieben.
Aber wer ist auch so wahnsinnig und macht Stunk, wenn 10000 Nationalgardisten anwesend sind?


----------



## Mahoy (20. Januar 2021)

Und Mark Twain hat die ganze Entwicklung vorhergesehen, als er schon vor über 100 Jahren meinte: "The nation is divided, half patriots and half traitors, and no man can tell which from which."


----------



## RyzA (21. Januar 2021)

Gestern Abend kam noch eine interessante "Zoom" Sendung im ZDF: Donald first - Trumps Angriff auf Amerika

Über Trumps Machenschaften und Beziehungen u.a. zu Russland und Putin. Und wie es den Russen nur Recht ist das die USA sich selber destabilisiert haben.


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Wieder "Schulter an Schulter" mit den Verbündeten

Biden hat gestern eine klare Ansage gemacht.  Genauso wie man es von einen demokratischen Präsidenten erwartet.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2021)

Na wir sollten uns aber mehr als Selbstverständlichkeiten erhoffen


----------



## Mahoy (5. Februar 2021)

Erst mal den Dachschaden beheben, dann die Möbel erneuern.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2021)

Wenn für nacheinander Zeit ist


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2021)

Biden der hat genug Baustellen. In der Haut möchte ich nicht stecken.
Vor allem sind die Erwartungen von allen Seiten sehr hoch.
Da muß man schon starke Nerven haben um mit den Druck umzugehen.
Es gibt außerdem noch zahlreiche Hürden bzw Stolpersteine welche Trump in den Weg gelegt hat.


----------



## Don-71 (22. Oktober 2021)

Man mag das eigentlich weder glauben noch posten, aber da läuft es einem schon kalt dn Rücken runter.
Ein Teil oder sogar ein großer Teil der Republkaner verabschiedet sich immer deutlicher von Demokratie und Pluralismus, der Vergleich mit der AfD wäre nicht nur korrekt, es scheint schlimmer zu kommen.









						Der traurige Fall einer US-Lehrerin symbolisiert das Antisemitismus-Problem der USA
					

„Alternative Fakten“ erzeugen „alternative Realitäten“. In den USA nimmt dieses Querdenken bedenkliche Formen an. So werden bei der Lehrerfortbildung in Texas Lehrer dazu ermuntert, den Holocaust im Unterricht auch aus Sicht der Gegenseite vorzustellen. Nicht nur die jüdische Gemeinschaft ist...




					www.focus.de


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Oktober 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man mag das eigentlich weder glauben noch posten, aber da läuft es einem schon kalt dn Rücken runter.
> Ein Teil oder sogar ein großer Teil der Republkaner verabschiedet sich immer deutlicher von Demokratie und Pluralismus, der Vergleich mit der AfD wäre nicht nur korrekt, es scheint schlimmer zu kommen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hatte mir mal den "Spaß" gemacht eine originale Ausgabe "Mein Kampf" von 1936 gelesen, wird nach dem 1/3, Hitlers Jugendjahre, wenn es so richtig anfängt um die Rassentheorie und Juden zu gehen sehr zäh und anstrengend zu lesen, dieser wirre Mist...

Wer da wirklich meint das die "Gegenseite" plausible und rationale Gründe für den Holocaust hatte, die man beleuchten und näherbringen müsste, hat schon lange nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun und dem ist auch im Grunde nicht mehr zu helfen, da hilft eigentlich fast nur noch die betreffenden Personen einzuschläfern.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

In den USA sieht es innenpolitisch nicht so gut aus



> Insgesamt befürchten 44 Prozent aller US-Bürger in naher Zukunft bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände – unter Demokraten sorgen sich 39 Prozent, unter Republikanern sogar 53 Prozent. Mit ähnlich erschreckend hohen Zahlen befürworten Amerikaner auch die Ermordung von Politikern, die sie als “schädlich für die Demokratie” empfinden. Zu kaum einem Thema mehr scheint man in den Vereinigten Staaten noch vereint: weder zur Anerkennung der letzten Wahlergebnisse, noch zu Abtreibungsgesetzen, Klimawandel, Waffenkontrollen, Pandemie-Maßnahmen, Schullehrplänen oder Minderheiten- und Schwulenrechten.
> 
> Die Resultate der jüngsten Meinungsbefragung vom Bürgerrechtsverband Southern Poverty Law Center sorgten für Aufruhr: Über die Hälfte aller republikanischen Wähler erwartet zeitnah einen zweiten Bürgerkrieg. In der gleichen Umfrage befürworteten 44 Prozent aller jungen demokratischen Männer ein Attentat auf Politiker, die ihrer Ansicht nach “dem Land schaden”. Unter jungen Republikanerinnen sprachen sich 40 Prozent für die Ermordung von Volksvertretern aus, die sie als Gefahr betrachten. Einzig Wähler über 50 äußerten sich in großer Mehrheit und unabhängig von Geschlecht oder Parteizugehörigkeit grundsätzlich gegen Mordanschläge auf Politiker.


Quelle: Schock-Umfrage: US-Amerikaner fürchten Bürgerkrieg und befürworten Attentate

Wurde gestern auch im Fernsehen gesagt. Biden wird als schwach angesehen. Nicht mal unter den Demokraten würde man einen weiteren Amtsantritt von ihm befürworten. Im obersten Gerichtshof sind die meisten Richter Republikaner. Das hatte Trump so eingefädelt. Und auch an anderen Stellen üben sie viel Macht aus.
Es ist sogar möglich das Trump wieder zur nächsten Präsidentschaftswahl antritt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Es ist sogar möglich das Trump wieder zur nächsten Präsidentschaftswahl antritt.


Darauf freue ich mich schon. Da werden sich ganz viele Leute völlig ausrasten.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Darauf freue ich mich schon. Da werden sich ganz viele Leute völlig ausrasten.


Wo, hier?
Ist dem Amis völlig wuppe.
Einziger Nachteil wäre, man hätte nicht nur im Kreml einen Volldeppen sitzen.

Bin mal gespannt, wer zuerst dann auf den roten Knopf drückt, tippe mal auf Trump.
An dem Tag setze ich mich auf die Terrasse, mache mir ein Bier auf und gucke den Raketenschweifen zu...


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Darauf freue ich mich schon. Da werden sich ganz viele Leute völlig ausrasten.


Wirklich? Du hast doch sonst immer soviel Angst?
Ich glaube du hast nicht annähernd eine Ahnung davon, was ein Bürgerkrieg in den USA bedeuten würde.



compisucher schrieb:


> An dem Tag setze ich mich auf die Terrasse, mache mir ein Bier auf und gucke den Raketenschweifen zu...


Dann mußt du dich mit dem Bier aber beeilen. Am besten auf "Ex" trinken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Wirklich? Du hast doch sonst immer soviel Angst?
> Ich glaube du hast nicht annähernd eine Ahnung davon, was ein Bürgerkrieg in den USA bedeuten würde.


Ich freue mich, wenn Medien deswegen ausrasten und die Politiker hier sich massiv drüber aufregen. Ich kann mich halt an sowas erfreuen.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dann mußt du dich mit dem Bier aber beeilen. Am besten auf "Ex" trinken.


Och, zuerst machen die aus den USA und Russland strahlende Landschaften.
Wird ein paar Einschläge auf Berlin, FfM, Rammstein evtl. München geben.
Im Alpenraum überlebbar...
Schätze, ich habe Zeit fürn ganzen Kasten bis die radioaktiven Wolken rüberwehen


----------



## Odie0506 (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast nicht annähernd eine Ahnung davon, was ein Bürgerkrieg in den USA bedeuten würde.


Allein die Zahl der jeden Tag (auf offener Strasse) erschossenen Leute wird in anderen Ländern schon als Bürgerkrieg bezeichnet. Nur dass in den USA sich die Armen gegenseitig bekämpfen.... mit Waffen, die ihnen von wenigen Reichen verkauft wurden. Der Bürgerkrieg läuft dort schon seit Jahrzehnten, nur der Begriff wird dafür nicht verwendet.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

Odie0506 schrieb:


> Allein die Zahl der jeden Tag (auf offener Strasse) erschossenen Leute wird in anderen Ländern schon als Bürgerkrieg bezeichnet. Nur dass in den USA sich die Armen gegenseitig bekämpfen.... mit Waffen, die ihnen von wenigen Reichen verkauft wurden. Der Bürgerkrieg läuft dort schon seit Jahrzehnten, nur der Begriff wird dafür nicht verwendet.


Das sind eher Banden - und Drogenkriege.

Eine richtiger Bürgerkrieg hat noch ganz andere Dimensionen und betrifft alle Schichten.
Der Sturm auf das Kapitol bei den letzten US-Wahlen, war schon mal ein Vorgeschmack davon wie das aussehen könnte.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

Odie0506 schrieb:


> Allein die Zahl der jeden Tag (auf offener Strasse) erschossenen Leute wird in anderen Ländern schon als Bürgerkrieg bezeichnet. Nur dass in den USA sich die Armen gegenseitig bekämpfen.... mit Waffen, die ihnen von wenigen Reichen verkauft wurden. Der Bürgerkrieg läuft dort schon seit Jahrzehnten, nur der Begriff wird dafür nicht verwendet.


Ich denke, du hast da die mediale Verzerrung im Auge.
Ich bin privat wie beruflich relativ oft in den Staaten, habe sogar First Nation Gene (allerdings aus British Columbia) im Blut.
Es gibt, wie @RyzA beschreibt, zunächst eine zweifellos hohe Bandenkriminalität, primär in den größeren Städten.

*Der normale US-Bürger bekommt davon kaum was mit.*

Ein Problem ist, dass die schwarze Bevölkerung zum größeren Anteil immer noch unterprivilegiert lebt und die Youngster eben das schnelle Geld auf der Straße erhoffen.
Ein echter Teufelskreis aus Drogen, Medikamenten, schlechte  Jobs usw..

In meinen Augen ein viel größeres Problem im Sinne von "drohendem Bürgerkrieg" ist die weisse Unterschicht die primär in Trailerstädten in den Suburbs lebt.
Viele Medikamentenabhängig, sehr rechts eingestellt, rassistisch und bis an die Zähne bewaffnet.

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass viele sich in aus europäischer Sicht sektenartigen Kirchengemeinden zusammenschließen.
Je nach Bildung des selbsternannten Priesters findet da man alles, vom jüngsten Gericht kommt schon Übermorgen bis zu die Erde ist eine Scheibe und kurz hinter Tijuana fällste runter...

Das allergrößte Problem ist aber das US-Wahlrecht, welches die Bevölkerung extrem in zwei ideologische Lager spaltet.
Entweder du bist ein Rep oder Democrat, es gibt praktisch keine anderweitige Meinung.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ein viel größeres Problem im Sinne von "drohendem Bürgerkrieg" ist die weisse Unterschicht die primär in Trailerstädten in den Suburbs lebt.
> Viele Medikamentenabhängig, sehr rechts eingestellt, rassistisch und bis an die Zähne bewaffnet.


Dabei muß ich dann bekloppten Typen mit der Büffelmaske oder die "Proud Boys" denken.
Davon gibt es nicht wenige... und die sind tickende Zeitbomben.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Dabei muß ich dann bekloppten Typen mit der Büffelmaske oder die "Proud Boys" denken.
> Davon gibt es nicht wenige... und die sind tickende Zeitbomben.


Jein.
Zunächst: Es heisst "Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika"
Die Zentralregierung in Washington wird von jeher skeptisch in fast allen Bundesstaaten betrachtet.
Unabhängigkeit und möglichst wenig Vorschriften sind fast so heilig, wie das Waffenrecht in den USA.

K. A., was der Typ sonst so macht, aber es findet derzeit eine Art Rückbesinnung auf die 1st Nations statt und sehr viele suchen verzweifelt im Ahnenbaum eine solche Abstammung.
Was die Einwanderer noch keine 100 Jahre zuvor mit meiner Verwandtschaft gemacht haben - geschenkt...

Diese Büffelmaske ist ein Symbol der Plains Stämme.
Büffel erlegen war in Zeiten von Pfeil und Bogen und ohne Pferd saugefährlich.
Nur die stärksten Krieger überlebten das, wurden Anführer und durften bei bestimmten Zeremonien die Büffelmasken tragen.
Der Typ wollte also Stärke zeigen.
Das die Aktion bei 1st Nations Angehörigen auf starken Missmut stößt, na ja, wer hört schon auf die Meinung einer Rothaut...

Aber, der Typ lebt in dieser Gedankenwelt der Unabhängigkeit, America First usw. und es sind nicht wenige, sie so denken.
Hier wieder der Verweis auf die Trailerstadtkultur der weissen Unterschicht, die irgendwas sein wollen und hier ihr Ventil finden.


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jein.
> Zunächst: Es heisst "Vereinigte Staaten von Amerika"
> Die Zentralregierung in Washington wird von jeher skeptisch in fast allen Bundesstaaten betrachtet.
> Unabhängigkeit und möglichst wenig Vorschriften sind fast so heilig, wie das Waffenrecht in den USA.


Trotzdem ist das der Regierungssitz welcher normalerweise akzeptiert und respektiert werden sollte.


compisucher schrieb:


> K. A., was der Typ sonst so macht, aber es findet derzeit eine Art Rückbesinnung auf die 1st Nations statt und sehr viele suchen verzweifelt im Ahnenbaum eine solche Abstammung.
> Was die Einwanderer noch keine 100 Jahre zuvor mit meiner Verwandtschaft gemacht haben - geschenkt...
> 
> Diese Büffelmaske ist ein Symbol der Plains Stämme.
> ...


Meines Wissens ist das ein Weißer und sitzt jetzt im Bau.


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist das der Regierungssitz welcher normalerweise akzeptiert und respektiert werden sollte.


Das sehen gefühlte 70% der US-Bürger etwas anders...


RyzA schrieb:


> Meines Wissens ist das ein Weißer und sitzt jetzt im Bau.


Ich meinte beruflich, sozial


----------



## RyzA (21. Juli 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das sehen gefühlte 70% der US-Bürger etwas anders...


Eigene Einschätzung von dir? Oder auch belegt?


compisucher schrieb:


> Ich meinte beruflich, sozial


Sozial laut Wikipedia:



> Jake Angeli wurde um 1987 als Sohn von Martha Chansley geboren. Er besuchte die Moon Valley High School in Phoenix und das Glendale Community College in Kalifornien, wo er einige Kurse in Psychologie, Religion, Philosophie und Keramik belegte. Laut seiner Mutter ist er Navy-Veteran. Aus der Navy soll er 2007 wegen Verweigerung einer Impfung entlassen worden sein. Angeli arbeitete vor seiner politischen Tätigkeit nach eigener Aussage als Gelegenheitsschauspieler und Synchronsprecher und führte nach Medienberichten ein Profil auf der Webseite _Backstage_.
> 
> Angeli hat zwei selbstveröffentlichte Bücher geschrieben, _Will & Power: Inside the Living Library (Volume 1)_ (unter dem Pseudonym Loan Wolf) und _One Mind at a Time: A Deep State of Illusion_ (unter dem Namen Jacob Angeli). Außerdem hat er elf Videos mit verschiedenen Verschwörungstheorien produziert und gesprochen und sie Ende 2020 auf die Plattform Rumble hochgeladen.


Quelle:Jake Angeli


----------



## compisucher (21. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Eigene Einschätzung von dir? Oder auch belegt?


Na, ich schrieb doch gefühlt...


RyzA schrieb:


> Sozial laut Wikipedia:
> 
> Quelle:Jake Angeli


Aha, Töpferkurs und DeepState - Verschwörungstheoretiker...


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1555268168473460741

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich hasse es wenn Menschen wie Dick Cheney positive Beispiele sind...


----------



## Don-71 (6. August 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hasse es wenn Menschen wie Dick Cheney positive Beispiele sind...


Leider, Bush Junior ist ja auch so ein "Beispiel", dabei gehört dem mal richtig der Hosenboden langgezogen, im übertargenen Sinne, das würde als Strafe natürlich nicht ausreichen, gleiches gilt für Cheney, aber immerhin achten sie die Institutionen und die Demokratie, das spricht in klienen Teilen für sie.


----------



## Sparanus (6. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> aber immerhin achten sie die Institutionen und die Demokratie, das spricht in klienen Teilen für sie.


Die Reps die man über Jahre verachtet hat sind jetzt leuchtende Beispiele,
Ein Treffen zwischen Merz und Liz Chneney wäre auch angebrachter gewesen als
mit Lindsey Graham. Kam jetzt nicht zu Stande, aber das war auch ne verrückte Nummer.
Naja TheRepublic sollte man eh im Auge haben, riecht stark nach neuer Rechte, aber etwas 
gesitteter als AfD und Co.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Halbzeit. Was meint ihr: Tritt Donald Trump nochmal 2024 für die US-Wahl an?
Ich habe die Befürchtung "ja". 

Hier mal Einschätzungen von einen US-Meinungsforscher zum Thema:

Steigen Biden und Trump wieder in den Ring?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Biden nochmal antritt. Dafür wirkt er auf mich immer zu gebrechlich.
Aber er ist mir deutlich symphatischer als Trump.


----------



## Mahoy (6. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Halbzeit. Was meint ihr: Tritt Trump nochmal 2024 für die US-Wahl an?
> Ich habe die Befürchtung "ja".


Er kann gar nicht anders. Wenn er die politische Bühne verlässt, kann er seine Anhänger und insbesondere deren Spenden nicht mehr mobilisieren, was angesichts seiner dubiosen finanziellen Situation auf Pleite und darauf hinausläuft, dass er keine Top-Anwälte mehr bezahlen kann. Und die wiederum braucht er, um halbwegs pfleglich aus den zahlreichen gegen ihn anhängigen Verfahren herauszukommen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Er kann gar nicht anders. Wenn er die politische Bühne verlässt, kann er seine Anhänger und insbesondere deren Spenden nicht mehr mobilisieren, was angesichts seiner dubiosen finanziellen Situation auf Pleite und darauf hinausläuft, dass er keine Top-Anwälte mehr bezahlen kann. Und die wiederum braucht er, um halbwegs pfleglich aus den zahlreichen gegen ihn anhängigen Verfahren herauszukommen.



Steht auch im Artikel


> "Leute aus dem Umfeld von Trump sagen, er will kandidieren, weil es die beste Option ist, dem Gefängnis zu entgehen."




Allerdings auch



> Die Hälfte der republikanischen Wähler (51 Prozent) wünschen sich aktuell einen anderen Kandidaten als Trump, wie eine Umfrage von New York Times/Siena College zeigt. Danach ist Ron DeSantis, der Gouverneur von Florida, mit 25 Prozent die zweite Wahl republikanischer Wähler. *Politik-Stratege Belcher beschreibt DeSantis als noch autoritärer und nationalistischer als Trump.*


Ob der besser wäre sei mal dahingestellt.


Irgendwie habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es in den USA nochmal zum Bürgerkrieg kommt.
Und das wäre wirklich sehr gefährlich.


----------



## RyzA (30. Oktober 2022)

Ein Irrer Verschwörungstheoretiker ist bei Nancy Pelosi (welche nicht anwesend war) zu Hause eingebrochen und hat ihren Mann mit einen Hammer den Schädel eingeschlagen. Der hat das aber zum Glück überlebt:

Nancy Pelosi nach Angriff auf ihren Ehemann „untröstlich und traumatisiert“

Der Mann ist 82.  Manche Menschen schrecken vor nichts zurück. Trump hatte in der Vergangenheit immer wieder gegen Nancy Pelosi gewettert und gehetzt. Die Gewaltbereitschaft gegenüber Politikern nimmt auch in den USA zu.


----------



## Steamhammer (31. Oktober 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Irrer Verschwörungstheoretiker ist bei Nancy Pelosi (welche nicht anwesend war) zu Hause eingebrochen und hat ihren Mann mit einen Hammer den Schädel eingeschlagen. Der hat das aber zum Glück überlebt:
> 
> Nancy Pelosi nach Angriff auf ihren Ehemann „untröstlich und traumatisiert“


Ich bin bei solchen Meldungen immer etwas Zwiegespalten - auch wenn ich so etwas verabscheue und niemanden wünsche, ist es doch auch mal "gut", wenn es nicht nur den einfachen Bürger trifft, sondern eben auch mal die elitäre Upper Class - zumal wenn diese sich gerne gegen (bewaffnette) Selbstverteidigung und das 2nd Amandment ausspricht.

Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist hier die Frage - Wo waren Secret Service und Personenschützerbei einer der wichtigsten Familien in der politischen Landschaft der USA und warum kommt im allgemein waffenstarrendsten Land der freien Welt ein solcher Angreifer mit nem Hammer und kann problemlos bis in den Vorgarten der Pelosis latschen?

LG


----------



## Don-71 (31. Oktober 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist hier die Frage - Wo waren Secret Service und Personenschützerbei einer der wichtigsten Familien in der politischen Landschaft der USA und warum kommt im allgemein waffenstarrendsten Land der freien Welt ein solcher Angreifer mit nem Hammer und kann problemlos bis in den Vorgarten der Pelosis latschen?


Hat sie den überhaupt in der Form?
Sie vielleicht, aber ihr Mann zu Hause?
Die Leute sind auch ins Repräsentantenhaus gekommen, da war auch kein Secret Service.
Kein Land der Erde kann alle seine wichtigen Politiker *samt Familien *schützen, den Aufwand betreibt auch keiner.

Nan sollte mal die Ermittlungen abwarten und sich nicht gleich wieder in Verschwörungstheorien ergehen, zumal auch die Zeitungen diesen Punkt schon angesprochen haben!





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				





> Pelosi selbst wird rund um die Uhr von Leibwächtern bewacht – für Familien auch prominenter Kongressmitglieder ist aber kein Schutz vorgesehen.


----------



## Mahoy (31. Oktober 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Ich bin bei solchen Meldungen immer etwas Zwiegespalten - auch wenn ich so etwas verabscheue und niemanden wünsche, ist es doch auch mal "gut", wenn es nicht nur den einfachen Bürger trifft, sondern eben auch mal die elitäre Upper Class


Wie oft werden denn im Schnitt einfache Bürger von aufgehetzen Irren besucht?
Diese zweifelhafte "Privileg" haben nun einmal nur Leute, die im Rampenlicht stehen, gänzlich ungeachtet ihrer Einkommensverhältnisse.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> - zumal wenn diese sich gerne gegen (bewaffnette) Selbstverteidigung und das 2nd Amandment ausspricht.


Bei welcher Gelegenheit hat sich Paul Pelosi denn dagegen ausgesprochen?

Nebenbei bemerkt ist "bewaffnete Selbstverteidigung" unter dem Aspekt, wie sie in den USA gerne in gewissen Krisen vorgeschoben wird, kompletter Unfug. Es gibt keinerlei Beleg dafür, dass privater Schusswaffenbesitz zum Zwecke der Selbstverteidigung die persönliche Sicherheit erhöht. Die Fälle, in denen jemand Leib und Leben retten konnte, weil er bewaffnet war, kann man an einer Hand abzählen, dagegen stehen unzählige Vorfälle mit Schusswaffen, die in aller Regel Unfälle durch unsachgemäße Handhabung sind.

Und damit sind wir bereits beim wesentlichen Punkt: Um mit Schusswaffen sicher und im Ernstfall wirksam zu hantieren, braucht es ein gründliches und regelmäßiges Training. Und dieses haben die Wenigsten, die sich auf dem Zweiten Verfassungszusatz berufen - womit sie, nebenbei bemerkt, auch den Punkt einer "well regulated militia" nicht erfüllen, denn aus Freizeit-Rambos und Hausfrauen mit dem .38er in der Handtasche lässt sich keine brauchbare Bürgermiliz aufstellen.
Auch nicht aus 82jährigen Investmentberatern, die mit einem Hammer attackiert werden, wie ich der Vollständigkeit halber hinzufügen möchte.

Ein- bis bis zweimal jährlich unterrichte ich, wie man sich bewaffnet und unbewaffnet im Nahkampf verteidigt. Großer Beliebtheit erfreut sich die Vorführung, wie wenig eine Schusswaffe auf die in den eigene vier Wänden üblichen Entfernungen nützt, selbst wenn man sie wider alle Wahrscheinlichkeit jederzeit in Griffweite haben sollte. In sieben von zehn Fällen entscheidet nämlich derjenige mit der Hieb- und Stichwaffe die Auseinandersetzung für sich.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Ein anderer wichtiger Punkt ist hier die Frage - Wo waren Secret Service und Personenschützerbei einer der wichtigsten Familien in der politischen Landschaft der USA


Die waren bei der Person, die per Gesetz Anspruch auf diesen Schutz hat, nämlich bei Nancy Pelosi.
Dieser Schutz kann nur in konkreten Bedrohungssituationen auf Familienangehörig ausgedehnt werden, z.B. bei sehr spezifischen Morddrohungen gegen Angehörige.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> und warum kommt im allgemein waffenstarrendsten Land der freien Welt ein solcher Angreifer mit nem Hammer


Weil fast 80 Prozent der US-Bevölkerung besitzen keine Schusswaffe besitzen und sich die - rein statistisch gesehen - 100 bis 120 Schusswaffen pro Kopf auf nur etwas über 20 Prozent der Bevölkerung verteilen. Die Hälfte davon sogar auf nur drei Prozent der Bevölkerung.
Aber die brauchen ganz sicher ein paar hundert Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung. 



Steamhammer schrieb:


> und kann problemlos bis in den Vorgarten der Pelosis latschen?


Was sollte ihn hindern? Der Vorgarten liegt in einer eigentlich sicheren Wohngegend und falls die Grundstücke dort überhaupt einen höheren Zaun bzw. einer Mauer haben, überwindet diese jeder einigermaßen sportliche Mensch im Handumdrehen.


----------



## Steamhammer (31. Oktober 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat sie den überhaupt in der Form?
> Sie vielleicht, aber ihr Mann zu Hause?
> 
> Kein Land der Erde kann alle seine wichtigen Politiker *samt Familien *schützen, den Aufwand betreibt auch keiner.


Nun ja, selbst wenn die Familie keinen direkten staatl. Schutz genießt, macht es das noch schlimmer wenn man ein Vermögen von über 200.000.000 Dollar besitzt und zu geizig ist, einen anständigen Wachmann zu bezahlen


----------



## Mahoy (31. Oktober 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Nun ja, selbst wenn die Familie keinen direkten staatl. Schutz genießt, macht es das noch schlimmer wenn man ein Vermögen von über 200.000.000 Dollar besitzt und zu geizig ist, einen anständigen Wachmann zu bezahlen


Sie haben fast 80 Jahre lang keinen privaten Wachschutz gebraucht. Dass man neuerdings in der Ära von Trump und seiner Entourage evtl. doch einen benötigen könnte, muss man erst einmal aus Erfahrung lernen.


----------



## Steamhammer (31. Oktober 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wie oft werden denn im Schnitt einfache Bürger von aufgehetzen Irren besucht?
> Diese zweifelhafte "Privileg" haben nun einmal nur Leute, die im Rampenlicht stehen, gänzlich ungeachtet ihrer Einkommensverhältnisse.


Stimmt, aber Alltagskriminalität aufgrund der massiven sozialen probleme im Land trifft zumeist die Leute in den entsprechenden communitys.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Bei welcher Gelegenheit hat sich Paul Pelosi denn dagegen ausgesprochen?


er ist Democrat und seine Frau ist für Verschärfungen...


Mahoy schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt ist "bewaffnete Selbstverteidigung" unter dem Aspekt, wie sie in den USA gerne in gewissen Krisen vorgeschoben wird, kompletter Unfug. Es gibt keinerlei Beleg dafür, dass privater Schusswaffenbesitz zum Zwecke der Selbstverteidigung die persönliche Sicherheit erhöht. Die Fälle, in denen jemand Leib und Leben retten konnte, weil er bewaffnet war, kann man an einer Hand abzählen, dagegen stehen unzählige Vorfälle mit Schusswaffen, die in aller Regel Unfälle durch unsachgemäße Handhabung sind.


Die Tatsache, das "positive" Notwehr- und Nothilfefälle nicht/kaum in unseren Medien kommuniziert werden , täuscht etwas darüber hinweg, dass es diese Fälle durchaus gibt (geschätzt werden tausende Fälle pro Jahr mit hoher Dunkelziffer, da da auch nicht jedes Vorzeigen der Waffe gemeldet wird)
Nur die Aufsehenerregendsden schaffen es in den USA in die überregionalen Medien und zu uns kommen die Meldungen nur, wenn wieder mal Sommerloch herscht  

Die angeblich unzähligen Vorfälle durch Schusswaffen, die angeblich "in der Regel Unfälle durch unsachgemäße Handhabung" sind, ist eine ...ähm...Falschbehauptung
Die kriminalitätsstatisik der USA über Waffen,Morde etc. gibts hier: https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2019/crime-in-the-u.s.-2019/home
(Grob gesagt bleiben von 30K Schuswaffentoten p.A. in USA nach dem Abzug von 20K Suiziden und 8K Bandenkriminalität (eh illegale Waffen und die Toten sind äh-kriminelle) nur vergleichsweise sehr wenige unschuldige Opfer über - insbesondere, wenn man gerechtfertigte Notwehr und Polizeieinsätze noch abzieht.
Und ja, jedes Unschuldige Opfer ist eines zuviel (da sind wir uns ja einig - denke Ich)



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und damit sind wir bereits beim wesentlichen Punkt: Um mit Schusswaffen sicher und im Ernstfall wirksam zu hantieren, braucht es ein gründliches und regelmäßiges Training.


Stimmt!


Mahoy schrieb:


> Und dieses haben die Wenigsten, die sich auf dem Zweiten Verfassungszusatz berufen - womit sie, nebenbei bemerkt, auch den Punkt einer "well regulated militia" nicht erfüllen, denn aus Freizeit-Rambos und Hausfrauen mit dem .38er in der Handtasche lässt sich keine brauchbare Bürgermiliz aufstellen.
> Auch nicht aus 82jährigen Investmentberatern, die mit einem Hammer attackiert werden, wie ich der Vollständigkeit halber hinzufügen möchte.


...nun ja, Stimmt auch aber das war ja nicht das Thema 


Mahoy schrieb:


> Ein- bis bis zweimal jährlich unterrichte ich, wie man sich bewaffnet und unbewaffnet im Nahkampf verteidigt. Großer Beliebtheit erfreut sich die Vorführung, wie wenig eine Schusswaffe auf die in den eigene vier Wänden üblichen Entfernungen nützt, selbst wenn man sie wider alle Wahrscheinlichkeit jederzeit in Griffweite haben sollte. In sieben von zehn Fällen entscheidet nämlich derjenige mit der Hieb- und Stichwaffe die Auseinandersetzung für sich.


Stimmt -  aber bevor ich zu den 10/10 Fällen gehöre die zu 100% Opfer werden weil sie weder Training noch Mindset noch Ausrüstung haben um sich zu wehren und damit automatisch verlieren, versuche ich zu denen zu gehören, die es darauf ankommen lassen, zu den 3/10 zu gehören, die eben nicht den kürzeren ziehen.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Die waren bei der Person, die per Gesetz Anspruch auf diesen Schutz hat, nämlich bei Nancy Pelosi.
> Dieser Schutz kann nur in konkreten Bedrohungssituationen auf Familienangehörig ausgedehnt werden, z.B. bei sehr spezifischen Morddrohungen gegen Angehörige.


Auch da hast du recht...aber als Multimillionär leiste ich mir Persohnenschutz - ins besondere ,wenn man bei einigen Leuten im Land beliebt ist wie Fußpilz.


Mahoy schrieb:


> Weil fast 80 Prozent der US-Bevölkerung besitzen keine Schusswaffe besitzen und sich die - rein statistisch gesehen - 100 bis 120 Schusswaffen pro Kopf auf nur etwas über 20 Prozent der Bevölkerung verteilen. Die Hälfte davon sogar auf nur drei Prozent der Bevölkerung.
> Aber die brauchen ganz sicher ein paar hundert Waffen zur Selbstverteidigung.


Das ist auch so eine Behauptung, die unbewiesen von der Anti Gun Lobby in den USA verbreitet wird....


Mahoy schrieb:


> Was sollte ihn hindern? Der Vorgarten liegt in einer eigentlich sicheren Wohngegend und falls die Grundstücke dort überhaupt einen höheren Zaun bzw. einer Mauer haben, überwindet diese jeder einigermaßen sportliche Mensch im Handumdrehen.


...


----------



## Mahoy (31. Oktober 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber Alltagskriminalität aufgrund der massiven sozialen probleme im Land trifft zumeist die Leute in den entsprechenden communitys.


Wobei diese Probleme weder von den Pelosis verursacht wurden, noch durch Bewaffnung gelöst werden.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> er ist Democrat und seine Frau ist für Verschärfungen...


Sinnvollere Regelungen sind keine Verschärfung und selbst eine solche wäre noch lange keine Entwaffnung.

Es sei denn natürlich, gründlichere Background-Checks wären bei der Selbstverteidigung hinderlich und man ist der Überzeugung, dass man Sturmgewehre zur Selbstverteidigung bräuchte.  

(Nichts per se gegen Sturmgewehre zur Selbstverteidigung. Ich persönlich fand die dafür ganz praktisch, allerdings war ich dabei sowohl im Dienst als auch in Afghanistan. )



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, das "positive" Notwehr- und Nothilfefälle nicht/kaum in unseren Medien kommuniziert werden


Als ob ich unsere Medien dafür bräuchte. Ich habe lange genug in den Staaten gelebt und gearbeitet.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Die angeblich unzähligen Vorfälle durch Schusswaffen, die angeblich "in der Regel Unfälle durch unsachgemäße Handhabung" sind, ist eine ...ähm...Falschbehauptung
> Die kriminalitätsstatisik der USA über Waffen,Morde etc. gibts hier: https://ucr.fbi.gov/crime-in-the-u.s/2019/crime-in-the-u.s.-2019/home
> (Grob gesagt bleiben von 30K Schuswaffentoten p.A. in USA nach dem Abzug von 20K Suiziden und 8K Bandenkriminalität (eh illegale Waffen und die Toten sind äh-kriminelle) nur vergleichsweise sehr wenige unschuldige Opfer über - insbesondere, wenn man gerechtfertigte Notwehr und Polizeieinsätze noch abzieht.


Mit Verlaub, das ist eine Nebelkerze.

In den USA gab es 2021 allein 1064 durch Schusswaffen getötete und verletzte Kinder im Alter unter 11 Jahren; Suizide und Bandenkriminalität scheiden hier logischerweise aus.
Zieht man die Fälle ab, in denen Kinder Opfer vorsätzlicher Waffengewalt wurden, bleiben immer noch 962 Kinder in dieser Altersgruppe, die mit unsachgemäß aufbewahrten Schusswaffen hantierten oder durch Schusseligkeit Dritter ums Leben kamen oder verletzt wurden.
Das ist - auch unter Berücksichtigung der jeweiligen Bevölkerungsgrößen - ein massiver Unterschied zu anderen Industrienationen, in denen es ein Dutzend, vielleicht auch mal zwei Dutzend Vorfälle im Jahr gibt.

Und solche Vorfälle sind es, die sich durch strengere Regelungen vermeiden lassen.
Die Verfassung bleibt davon unbenommen, denn wer rechtlich unbedenklich und bei klaren Verstand ist und seine Waffen ordnungsgemäß aufbewahrt und führt, darf weiterhin welche besitzen.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Stimmt -  aber bevor ich zu den 10/10 Fällen gehöre die zu 100% Opfer werden weil sie weder Training noch Mindset noch Ausrüstung haben um sich zu wehren und damit automatisch verlieren, versuche ich zu denen zu gehören, die es darauf ankommen lassen, zu den 3/10 zu gehören, die eben nicht den kürzeren ziehen.


Du hast da etwas missverstanden: Die 7/10 Fälle beziehen sich sowohl auf Angreifer als auch auf Verteidiger.
Warum nur zu den 3/10 gehören, wenn man zu den 7/10 gehören kann, die dafür noch nicht einmal eine Schusswaffe benötigen?



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Auch da hast du recht...aber als Multimillionär leiste ich mir Persohnenschutz - ins besondere ,wenn man bei einigen Leuten im Land beliebt ist wie Fußpilz.


Anständige Leute rechnen bis zum Schluss damit, dass auch andere Leute anständig bleiben.
Das ist zwar eine Schwäche, jedoch immerhin eine sympathische.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Das ist auch so eine Behauptung, die unbewiesen von der Anti Gun Lobby in den USA verbreitet wird....


Die Ergebnisse der National Firearm Survey sind ergebnisoffen und werden vom FBI, dem ATF und auch von der NRA anerkannt und zitiert.

Wobei die Letzgenannte dies üblicherweise in dem Kontext tut, dass es gerne noch mehr Waffen in mehr amerikanischen Haushalten sein dürften. Wegen der höheren Sicherheit.


----------



## Steamhammer (31. Oktober 2022)

Hallo @Mahoy , ich bin durchaus bei vielen deiner Aussagen voll bei dir - einige Punkte sehe ich etwas anders und das ist denke ich mal auch durchaus OK oder?
Ich habe z.B. weder etwas gegen die Pelosis noch gegen gewisse, vernünftige Regeln zum (legalen)Waffenbesitz, die Verhindern oder zumindest einschränken, dass sich jeder Vollpfosten ne Knarre kauft und/oder die dann zum Leidwesen seiner Familie in der Wohnung rumliegen lässt! 


> Es sei denn natürlich, gründlichere Background-Checks wären bei der Selbstverteidigung hinderlich und man ist der Überzeugung, dass man Sturmgewehre zur Selbstverteidigung bräuchte.
> 
> (Nichts per se gegen Sturmgewehre zur Selbstverteidigung. Ich persönlich fand die dafür ganz praktisch, allerdings war ich dabei sowohl im Dienst als auch in Afghanistan. )


 Das hier ist aber ein Beispiel wo ich reinkrätschen muss - Was sind für dich "Sturmgewehre"? Für mich sind das militärische Langwaffen in Langwaffen-/Mittelkalibern, welche Dauerfeuerfähig (sic!) sind oder zumindest einen Burstmodus haben - also z.B.:G36 ,M16 oder AK etc. 

Als "Sturmgewehr" werden aber mittlerweile (medial und auch von einigen Politikern) auch alle zivilen Selbstladebüchsen bezeichnet, nur weil sie optisch dem Kriegswaffenmodell ähneln obwohl sie technisch nur halbautomatisches Einzelfeuer ermöglichen. (und Das finde ich erhrlich gesagt reichlich unseriös weil es nur dazu dient, der uninformierten Bevölkerung Angst vor Waffen einzureden.)

Ich nutze solche Zivilversionen übrigens seit Jahren zum Sport und jetzt auch zur Jagd 

Wie gesagt, an sonsten sind wir gar nicht weit auseinander - nur juckt es die Amis halt nicht, was wir von deren gesetzen halten - und bei den Massen an Waffen, die dort seit jahrhunderten frei und unkontrolliert gebaut und verkauft wurden, ist es imo illusorisch zu glauben, dass das System sich dort in absehbarer Zeit ändert.

LG


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2022)

Salve,

das Thema "USA" wurde ja auch gestern umfangreich in der ARD abgehandelt, wer es nicht mitbekommen hat:









						Dokus im Ersten: Trump, Biden, meine US-Familie und ich (2022) | ARD Mediathek
					

Trump, Biden, meine US-Familie und ich (2022) | Video | Seit der Abwahl Trumps haben sich die Gräben in den USA weiter vertieft. Biden ist zwar mit dem Ziel angetreten, das Land wieder zu einen, doch die politische Stimmung ist kurz vor den Midterms, den Zwischenwahlen, angespannter denn je. Der...




					www.ardmediathek.de
				











						Hart aber fair: Unter Feinden: Spaltet der Populismus die Demokratien? | ARD Mediathek
					

Unter Feinden: Spaltet der Populismus die Demokratien? | Video | Die USA - politisch tief gespalten: Siegen bei den Halbzeitwahlen jetzt die Republikaner, gelingt danach Donald Trump die Rückkehr ins Weiße Haus? Und werden auch hier in Europa die Populisten immer stärker, befeuert von Krieg und...




					www.ardmediathek.de
				











						Dokus im Ersten: Trumps Erbe(n) - Wie die jungen Rechten Amerika verändern wollen | ARD Mediathek
					

Trumps Erbe(n) - Wie die jungen Rechten Amerika verändern wollen | Video | Sie sind sympathisch. Engagiert. Junge Rechte in Amerika kämpfen für ihre Vorstellungen. Politik ist für sie wie Krieg. Und sie sind überhaupt nicht so, wie wir in Deutschland uns Trump-Fans vorstellen…




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Was bei mir heute morgen als Quintessenz übrig bliebt sind die Kommentare Welt-Online:








						Hart aber fair: „So ein Glück, dass Joe Biden gewählt worden ist“ - WELT
					

Kurz vor den Zwischenwahlen in den USA diskutiert Frank Plasberg mit seinen Gästen über Populismus in Demokratien. Bei der Frage, wie sich Donald Trump im Ukraine-Krieg verhalten hätte, gehen die Meinungen auseinander.




					www.welt.de
				




Die Runde gestern bei Hart aber Fair war durchaus sachlich und alle Teilnehmer haben  sachlich am Thema diskutiert, es gab keine größeren Differenzen bei der Analyse. Trotzdem kann man dabei etwas lernen und zumindestens mir geht es so, das wenn Runden z.B. bei Hart aber Fair so verlaufen, ich daraus am Meisten mitnehmen kann, als wenn man sich die ganze Zeit nur anmacht und nicht sachlich über das Thema diskutiert wird.

Ein entscheidener Satz gestern Abend in der Reportage von Ingo Zamparoni war, das sein Stiefschwiegervater sagte, die USA sind so zerissen, das mittlerweile* jedes noch so kleine Thema* politisch ist oder politisiert wird.
Und genau das sieht man heute morgen in der Kommentarspalte der Welt Online zur Sendung, 60-70% der Kommentare beschäftigen sich damit, das die anwesenden Leute keinen größeren Streit hatten, somit muss man die Sendung nicht schauen oder schlimmer es ist vom ÖRR gesteuerte Meinungsmache. Da wir ja allgemein Wissen wer sich Mehrheitlich in der Kommentarspalte bei Welt-Online herumtreibt, kann man schön sehen, das diese Leute, genau das wollen, sie wollen ausschließlich Streit und Spaltung und keine Diskussion an der Sache, wo dann 5 verschiedene Leute, eben keinen größeren Dissenz haben, sondern eine gemeinesamme Analyse erarbeiten.
Das ist Demokratie, natürlich braucht Demokratie auch Streit und Auseinandersetzung, aber eben auch das Arbeiten an der Sache und schlussendlich den Kompromiss.
Insoweit können wir einerseits froh sein, das es in unsere Gesellschaft noch lange nicht so zerissen zugeht wie in den USA und gleichzeitig ist es eine Mahnung alles oder vieles dafür zu tun, das es so bleibt und diese Minderheit, die diese Spaltung will, auch weiterhin als Minderheit einzuhegen!


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Insoweit können wir einerseits froh sein, das es in unsere Gesellschaft noch lange nicht so zerissen zugeht wie in den USA und gleichzeitig ist es eine Mahnung alles oder vieles dafür zu tun, das es so bleibt und diese Minderheit, die diese Spaltung will, auch weiterhin als Minderheit einzuhegen!


Deswegen wählt man auch "nur aus Protest" die AfD nicht.


In den USA, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es da nochmal zum Bürgerkrieg kommt.


----------



## Threshold (1. November 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> In den USA, habe ich die Befürchtung, dass es da nochmal zum Bürgerkrieg kommt.


Das glaube ich nicht. Du hast immer ein paar Spinner, wie der 6. Januar 2021 gezeigt hat. Aber das sind nicht die Mehrheit, das ist eine Randgruppe. Damit werden die örtlichen Behörden fertig.
Schlimmer ist die Tatsache, dass die Armut weiter zunimmt und das könnte eher ein Pulverfass werden, wenn die Amerikaner endlich mal einsehen, dass nicht jeder Tellerwäscher ein Millionär werden kann.


----------



## Mahoy (1. November 2022)

Steamhammer schrieb:


> Hallo @Mahoy , ich bin durchaus bei vielen deiner Aussagen voll bei dir - einige Punkte sehe ich etwas anders und das ist denke ich mal auch durchaus OK oder?


Absolut. Wir können uns ja auch gesittet darüber unterhalten und unsere jeweiligen Standpunkt darlegen.
Andernorts entgleisen solche Diskussionen leider sehr schnell.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. weder etwas gegen die Pelosis noch gegen gewisse, vernünftige Regeln zum (legalen)Waffenbesitz, die Verhindern oder zumindest einschränken, dass sich jeder Vollpfosten ne Knarre kauft und/oder die dann zum Leidwesen seiner Familie in der Wohnung rumliegen lässt!


Gehen wir doch einmal aus der anderen Richtung heran: Welche Vorschläge - insbesondere von Nancy Pelosi vertretene - zu einer Reform des US-Waffenrechts findest du _nicht_ sinnvoll bzw. würden dazu führen, dass die Möglichkeit des Selbstschutzes von Leben und Eigentum eingeschränkt werden?



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Das hier ist aber ein Beispiel wo ich reinkrätschen muss - Was sind für dich "Sturmgewehre"? Für mich sind das militärische Langwaffen in Langwaffen-/Mittelkalibern, welche Dauerfeuerfähig (sic!) sind oder zumindest einen Burstmodus haben - also z.B.:G36 ,M16 oder AK etc.


Und genau deren Besitz soll in den USA eingeschränkt werden.
Die manchmal etwas seltsamen Definitionen von Sturmwaffen in (nicht nur) deutschen Medien sind dabei nicht von Belang, denn in den USA - und um die geht es ja - weiß man bei Schusswaffen in aller Regel, wovon man redet.

Langwaffen wird man nicht verhindern können und das ist im Grunde auch gar nicht sinnvoll. Allerdings ist es sehr sinnvoll, wenn bei an privat verkauften Waffen beispielsweise die mögliche Schussfolge reduziert wird und diese auch nicht mit Bausätzen wiederhergesetellt werden darf - das behindert weder bei Sport, Jagd und meinetwegen, auch wenn ich's nach wie vor für eine Illusion halte, auch nicht bei der Selbstverteidigung, ist allerdings duchaus geeignet, die Opferzahlen in Shootings zu reduzieren.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Ich nutze solche Zivilversionen übrigens seit Jahren zum Sport und jetzt auch zur Jagd


Ich war vor der Geburt meins Sohnes auch aktiver Sportschütze, mein Schwiegervater ist Jäger und ich habe im meiner langjährigen Dienstzeit logischerweise ständig mit Waffen hantiert - und bei zwei Gelegenheiten auch im Ernst einsetzen müssen. Ich habe da also tatsächlich weder Vorbehalte noch Vorurteile.

Mein Problem besteht eher darin, dass es gerade in den USA mehrere Faktoren gibt, die sich mit einem zu liberalen Waffenrecht nicht vertragen. Das wären beträchtliche soziale Spannungen, eine eher unterdurchschnittliche Bildung weiter Bevölkerungsteile und natürlich der Umstand, dass sich kaum jemand psychologische Behandlung leisten kann, auch wenn eine solche bitter nötig wäre.
Oder, um es ganz unverblümt zu sagen: Dort sind viel zu viele Idioten und/oder Irre unterwegs, die viel zu leicht in Bedrängnis geraten und dann viel zu leicht an Waffen kommen.

Man könnte natürlich auch das Waffenrecht so lassen und die damit unverträglichen Faktoren ändern - das wäre allerdings ein noch viel ambitionierteres Projekt.



Steamhammer schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, an sonsten sind wir gar nicht weit auseinander - nur juckt es die Amis halt nicht, was wir von deren gesetzen halten - und bei den Massen an Waffen, die dort seit jahrhunderten frei und unkontrolliert gebaut und verkauft wurden, ist es imo illusorisch zu glauben, dass das System sich dort in absehbarer Zeit ändert.


Der Diskurs findet allerdings auch in den USA selbst statt. Du hast absolut recht, das wird sich nicht von heute auf morgen ändern - irgendwann müsste man allerdings trotzdem ernstlich damit anfangen.


----------



## Don-71 (1. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht. Du hast immer ein paar Spinner, wie der 6. Januar 2021 gezeigt hat. Aber das sind nicht die Mehrheit, das ist eine Randgruppe. Damit werden die örtlichen Behörden fertig.
> Schlimmer ist die Tatsache, dass die Armut weiter zunimmt und das könnte eher ein Pulverfass werden, wenn die Amerikaner endlich mal einsehen, dass nicht jeder Tellerwäscher ein Millionär werden kann.


Ich glaube du unterschätzt das etwas.
Deine Einschätzung zum Sturm auf das Kapitol teile ich, das ist aber nicht wirklich das Problem!
Das Problem liegt in den Institutionen auf Bundesstaatsebene, genauer gesagt beim Sectary of the State der die Wahlen überwacht samt Auszählung und Teilen der momentanen republikanischen Partei!
Der Mensch in Georgia hat sich 2020 dagegen gewehrt etwas anderes zu machen als auszuzählen und die Zahlen Wahrheitsgemäß zu verkünden. Es gibt aber eben die Alternative das nicht zu machen und sich auf Hokuspokus zu berufen, das die Wahl riggt war und dann sendet das Parlament des "örtlichen" Bundesstaat seine eignen Wahlleute, gerade durch die knapp bemessene Zeitspannen von Wahl zu Berufung Wahlmänner, kann man versuchen Gerichte auszutricksen.
Um beim Beispiel Georgia zu bleiben, werden dann natürlich republikanische Wahlmänner durch das republikanische Parlament in Geogia entsandt. Ich glaube kaum dass das von den Demokraten anerkannt werden würde!
Und genau hier liegt der Kulminationspunkt bei der Geschichte, Trump und Teile der Republikaner wollten das so machen 2020  und vieles deutet darauf hin, das man sich genau auf so etwas bei der Wahl 2024 vorbereitet.
Wenn man sich aber nicht mehr auf die Wahlergebnisse "einigen" kann, sie bewustt verfälscht und der "Gegner" das natürlich nicht anerkennt, ist es vorbei mit einer legitimierten Demokratie und die Vorstufe zum Bürgerkrieg ist auf alle Fälle erreicht.
Was passiert wenn Trump mit solchen Maßnahmen 2024 ins Weisse Haus einzieht und Reih um demokratische Bundesstaaten den Präsident nicht anerkennen. Was passiert dann?

Edit:
Noch weiter zur Erklärung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=txHlRzdkIoQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ach ja ab 31:25 wird es richtig spannend.
Auch wenn das Radikale sind aber Zitat:
Renos, also gemäßigte Republikaner die sich den radikalen Trumpisten nicht anschließen wollen, sollen nach republikanischen Presseorganen/Zeitungen, wegen Hochverrats hingerichtet werden. und gegen so etwas wie die Clintons, sollte man ein Exempel durch Kopfabschlagen statuieren.
Auch wenn das Radikale sind, sie drucken es ganz öffentlich in Zeitungen!


----------



## Poulton (7. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Auch wenn das Radikale sind, sie drucken es ganz öffentlich in Zeitungen!


Das geht noch weiter. Durch dieses Märchen von der angeblich gestohlenen Wahl und immer verrückteren darauf aufbauenden Verschwörungstheorien, lungern jetzt mittlerweile bewaffnete Trumpisten bei den aufgestellten Wahlurnen zur Briefwahl herum und bedrohen Wähler.








						Conservative conspiracy theory about 'ballot mules' inspires Truth Social users to take action
					

At an Arizona ballot drop box, pro-Trump volunteers are circling, inspired at least in part by months of conspiracy-driven online discussion.




					www.nbcnews.com
				





			https://edition.cnn.com/2022/11/02/politics/arizona-dropbox-watchers-fraud/index.html
		





__





						Dinesh D'Souza
					

Dinesh "Leni Riefenstahl without the talent" D'Souza (1961–) is a domestically violent mall ninja (see below), a convicted felon, a historical revisionist, a multi-Razzie award winning Schlockumentarist, and — drumroll please — a Christian apologist, and just generally a wingnut. On the last...




					rationalwiki.org
				



Und hier im Forum scheint es sogar Leute zu geben, die an diesen hanebüchenen Blödsinn von Rechtsaußen auch noch glauben. Das ganze garniert mit noch weiteren VT und Geschwurbel.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

So richtig läuft die Rote Welle nicht!
Kein  Grund, Freude auszupacken, aber der Erdrurtsch Sieg der Trumpisten wird es nicht!
Gott sei Dank!
Ich weiß nicht was die US Wähler in letzter Sekunde geritten hat, aber weiter so....


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Noch 2 Sitze für die Demokraten im Senat und alles bleibt wie es ist!
Daumen drücken, die Rote Welle findet nicht statt!


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2022)

Gibt es schon ein feststehendes Ergebnis?


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es schon ein feststehendes Ergebnis?


Schau doch einfach bei CNN vorbei, da wird dir geholfen!
Was sicher ist, es gibt keine Republikanische Welle und Fetterman (Demokrat) hat Pennsylvania sogar nach FOX gewonnen, der erste Meilenstein für Blau = Demokraten.
Der Rest ist ist im Fluss, nach allem was sich abzeichnet halten die Demokraten den Senat und verlieren das House mit vielleicht 1-2 Stimmen. Was gestern noch eine komplette Sensation gewesen wäre!


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2022)

Hab jetzt im ZDF geguckt. Der Senat sieht demokratisch aus. Das Repräsentantenhaus wird wohl republikanisch.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab jetzt im ZDF geguckt. Der Senat sieht demokratisch aus. Das Repräsentantenhaus wird wohl republikanisch.


Hab ich doch geschrieben, oder etwa nicht?
Allerdings sind 1-2 Stimmen im Repräsentantenhaus mehr als knapp, noch gibt es gemäßigte Republikaner, auch wenn man sie mittlerweile mit der Lupe suchen muss!
Damit kann sich die Verschwörungstante Taylor-Green ihr Impeachment in die Haare schmieren und auch für die Ukraine bleibt es wohl, wie es ist!
Der " Trump Hype" hat in den USA nicht stattgefunden, das heißt allerdings nicht, dass das nicht abgesagt wurde, der Wahlkampf 2024 wird sehr entscheidend, die Reps sind jenseits von Gut und Böse!
Edit:
Das wichtigste ist, das die Tante aus Arizona verliert, die ist wirklich gefährlich.
Ich weiss auch nicht warum gerade Weiber gegen sich "selber" antreten aber die ist mind so gefährlich wie Amy Coney Barrett, die ja allen Frauen in den USA ein besonderes Geschenk beschert hat, die "Alte" in Arizona ist noch schlimmer!


----------



## Threshold (9. November 2022)

Interessant war auf jeden Fall die Wahl der Gouverneurin in Massachusetts, Maura Healey.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant war auf jeden Fall die Wahl der Gouverneurin in Massachusetts, Maura Healey.


Was ist bitte an Massachusetts interessant?
Nur weil sie offen mit einer Frau zusammen lebt, da hätten sowohl du als auch ich gewinnen können!
Der Staat ist so Demokratisch wie Rinderbrühe in eine Rindersuppe gehört!


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Salve,

Blonde Locke scheint die Midterms nur schwer zu verkraften!  
https://www.zeit.de/politik/ausland/2022-11/donald-trump-zwischenwahlen-usa-midterms


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2022)

Naja, es würde mir eher gefallen, wenn es den Reps so gehen würde wie den Torys...

Ob DeSantis jetzt besser ist als Trump? Er ist immerhin nicht so blöd.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja, es würde mir eher gefallen, wenn es den Reps so gehen würde wie den Torys...
> 
> Ob DeSantis jetzt besser ist als Trump? Er ist immerhin nicht so blöd.


Was hast du erwartet?
Ich bin schon froh das sich diese ganzen "Angst" Prognosen nicht bestätigt haben und natürlich ist DeSantis nicht besser als Trump, man muss Ihm ja nur mal zuhören.
Aber bei vielen Amerikanern muss man sich ja eh fragen in welcher Welt sie leben.

Mal als Beispiel:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=unuV2euVghM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schau dir das Video an, ich folge ihr schon seit Jahren mal mehr mal weniger und ich gehe nicht davon aus, das sie etwas erfindet!
Und wenn "normale politische Bürger" in ihren politischen Zeitungen schreiben, Leute die eine andere Partei wählen sollten wegen Hochverrats angeklagt und eingesperrt werden und die Clintons sollten als Exempel enthauptet werden und das sagt eine Bürgerin in einem Gemeindezentrum  mit aller Seelenruhe einem Repoerter ins Gesicht, dass da sehr gewaltig etwas schief läuft ist doch klar.


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was hast du erwartet?


Nichts besseres.

Nun wir müssen verhindern, dass der Ton auch in Deutschland abdriftet und ich hatte da letztens ja auch einen Tweet
von Herrn Polenz über die Union selbst verlinkt, hast du bestimmt gesehen.


----------



## Don-71 (9. November 2022)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nichts besseres.
> 
> Nun wir müssen verhindern, dass der Ton auch in Deutschland abdriftet und ich hatte da letztens ja auch einen Tweet
> von Herrn Polenz über die Union selbst verlinkt, hast du bestimmt gesehen.


Ja da bon ich voll bei dir, aber glaube mir (kliene) Teile der Union sind da das geringste Problem!
Ich habe mich mal die letzten 3 Wochen intensiv auf Twitter rumgetrieben und auch selbst gepostet, was da teilweise abgeht, geht auf keine Kuhhaut, auch teilweise von Leuten die man früher mal als "Normal" eingestuft hat, aber wenn man mal genauer hinschaut, sind die wirklich gefährlich in Ihrer Hetze.
Sie ist zum Beispiel für mich mittlerweile ein vollkommenes rotes Tuch:





						Anna Schneider (Journalistin) – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				



Was die in den letzten Wochen permanent an Hetze ausstösst, ist nicht nur widerlich, ich habe mittlerweile das Gefühl die hat sich"libertär" vollkommen radikalisiert und sie ist nur ein Beispiel, für Leute die hart daran arbeiten, um hier US Verhältnisse herzustellen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. November 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja da bon ich voll bei dir, aber glaube mir (kliene) Teile der Union sind da das geringste Problem!


Kleine Teile der CDU sind das geringste Problem, das was die CSU da alles abfeuert ist wirklich auf AfD Niveau und das ist keine Übertreibung. Ja, es ist nicht das Höcke Niveau, aber große Teile der West AfD und die CSU können sich ein High Five geben


Don-71 schrieb:


> Sie ist zum Beispiel für mich mittlerweile ein vollkommenes rotes Tuch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach ja die Chefidiotin Freiheit, auch nicht schlimmer als der Großteil von Springer.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Dezember 2022)

Tja jetzt haben die US Demokraten sogar 51 Senatssitze!
So viel zu Trump seinen Getreruen und seiner Agenda!
Welcher seiner Kandidaten hat überhaupt gewonnen? Gibt es welche?


----------



## Tschetan (7. Dezember 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja jetzt haben die US Demokraten sogar 51 Senatssitze!
> So viel zu Trump seinen Getreruen und seiner Agenda!
> Welcher seiner Kandidaten hat überhaupt gewonnen? Gibt es welche?











						Kryptobörse: FTX-Gründer spendete 38 Millionen Dollar an US-Demokraten – Milliarden-Pleite erreicht die US-Regierung
					

Im Zuge der bisher größten Krypto-Pleite gerät die Partei von Präsident Joe Biden unter Druck. Der Kopf der Börse ist der zweitgrößte Spender der Partei – auch Biden profitierte.




					www.handelsblatt.com
				




Wahrlich erstaunlich wie tolerant Wähler so sind.









						Gesperrter Artikel zu Hunter Biden: Musk bewirbt Veröffentlichung interner Twitter-Dokumente
					

Unter dem Hashtag #Twitterfiles teilt Elon Musk interne Dokumente. Sie sollen zeigen, wie US-Politiker angeblich Einfluss auf Twitter genommen haben. „Das wird großartig“, so Musk.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				




Die Frage stellt sich natürlich auch welche Alterbativen existieren und ob es überhaupt Möglichkeiten für diese gibt.

"Die *Oligarchie* (von altgriechisch ὀλιγαρχία oligarchia „Herrschaft von wenigen“, zusammengesetzt aus ὀλίγοι oligoi „wenige“ und ἀρχή archē „Herrschaft, Führung“) ist eine Staatsform oder ein Staat, in der eine kleine Gruppe die politische Herrschaft ausübt.[1] Die oligarchische Staatsform geht auf Aristoteles zurück, der unter dieser kleinen Gruppe die Reichsten verstand,["

Wiki.

Am Ende hast du recht, das sich alles immer wiederholt,  nur die Profiteure bleiben die gleichen.


----------



## Mahoy (13. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Kryptobörse: FTX-Gründer spendete 38 Millionen Dollar an US-Demokraten – Milliarden-Pleite erreicht die US-Regierung
> 
> 
> Im Zuge der bisher größten Krypto-Pleite gerät die Partei von Präsident Joe Biden unter Druck. Der Kopf der Börse ist der zweitgrößte Spender der Partei – auch Biden profitierte.
> ...


Vermutlich, weil es weder illegal noch ehrenrührig ist, Wahlkampfspenden von Spendern entgegen zu nehmen, die vielleicht irgendwann pleite gehen könnten, denn diese Möglichkeit besteht immer.

Und weil die Wähler nicht erwarten, dass die Empfänger von Wahlkampfspenden Hellseher sind - wohl aber, dass sie Unregelmäßigkeiten untersuchen, sobald diese auftreten, _obwohl_ sie Spenden erhalten haben. Und das ist hier recht eindeutig der Fall.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Gesperrter Artikel zu Hunter Biden: Musk bewirbt Veröffentlichung interner Twitter-Dokumente
> 
> 
> Unter dem Hashtag #Twitterfiles teilt Elon Musk interne Dokumente. Sie sollen zeigen, wie US-Politiker angeblich Einfluss auf Twitter genommen haben. „Das wird großartig“, so Musk.
> ...


Die große Sensation ist irgendwie ausgeblieben und aus der angeblich großartigen Enthüllung konnten nicht einmal pro-republikanische Medien irgend etwas Verwertbares extrahieren. 

Und vielleicht war auch ein wenig offensichtlich, was Musk mit der einseitigen Offenlegung bezweckte.
Oder werden demnächst auch Tweets freigegeben, die zugunsten der Republikaner gesperrt wurden? Und falls nicht, warum eigentlich nicht?


----------



## Tschetan (13. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Vermutlich, weil es weder illegal noch ehrenrührig ist, Wahlkampfspenden von Spendern entgegen zu nehmen, die vielleicht irgendwann pleite gehen könnten, denn diese Möglichkeit besteht immer.
> 
> Und weil die Wähler nicht erwarten, dass die Empfänger von Wahlkampfspenden Hellseher sind - wohl aber, dass sie Unregelmäßigkeiten untersuchen, sobald diese auftreten, _obwohl_ sie Spenden erhalten haben. Und das ist hier recht eindeutig der Fall.
> 
> ...



Eher ist doch erstaunlich was alles normal ist?
Wenn Unternehnen mit ihren Spenden massiv Einfluß nehmen können, findest du das nicht Kritikwürdig?
Machen alle ja nur weil sie Menschenfreunde sind, völlig ohne Hintergedanken, aber das ist in den USA ja nichts neues.
Es wiederholt sich immer wieder.

Wir werden ja sehen was da herauskommt.
Zuerst ist der Junge heute hochgenommen  worden.


----------



## Mahoy (14. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Eher ist doch erstaunlich was alles normal ist?
> Wenn Unternehnen mit ihren Spenden massiv Einfluß nehmen können, findest du das nicht Kritikwürdig?


Kannst du das bitte etwas näher spezifizieren?
Wurden beispielsweise während der Biden-Administration Kryptowährungen liberalisiert? Hat speziell FTX irgendwelche sonstigen Erleichterungen erfahren? Wird deren Pleite jetzt nicht oder nur lustlos untersucht?
Kurz gesagt, was genau hat sich FTX mit seinen Wahlkampfspenden "erkauft"?

 Vage Andeutungen, Stimmungen und gefühlte Wahrheiten mögen in den Kommentarbereichen genügen, in denen du dich üblicherweise herumtreibst, aber - nichts für ungut - hier haben wir es doch ganz gerne konkret.



Tschetan schrieb:


> Machen alle ja nur weil sie Menschenfreunde sind, völlig ohne Hintergedanken, aber das ist in den USA ja nichts neues.
> Es wiederholt sich immer wieder.


Wie sieht es denn andernorts aus? Sagen wir mal in ... Russland?

Dort weiß man nicht einmal, woher die Gelder - darunter insbesondere die Großspenden - für die Regierungspartei kommen, kann also noch nicht einmal prüfen,  ob es womöglich Unregelmäßigkeiten gibt. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass von staatlicher Seite oder durch die Justiz gar keine Untersuchungen erfolgen, bzw. sich diese merkwürdigerweise nur gegen Oppositionsparteien richten.

Und wenn Unabhängige, also beispielsweise Journalisten, die Geldflüsse etwas zu genau unter die Lupe nehmen und womöglich sogar darüber berichten, können diese kurz darauf maximal noch für die Lagerzeitung schreiben und das Gefängnisessen und oder die Füllung ihrer Matratze investigativ untersuchen.
Immer vorausgesetzt, sie erleiden nicht vorher eine Blei- bzw. Poloniumvergiftung oder haben ein offenes Fenster übersehen.


----------



## compisucher (14. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Dort weiß man nicht einmal, woher die Gelder - darunter insbesondere die Großspenden - für die Regierungspartei kommen, kann also noch nicht einmal prüfen,  ob es womöglich Unregelmäßigkeiten gibt. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass von staatlicher Seite oder durch die Justiz gar keine Untersuchungen erfolgen, bzw. sich diese merkwürdigerweise nur gegen Oppositionsparteien richten.


Gefühlt "spendet" eher der russische Staat und "einige Wohltäter" die Politikprotagonisten im Kreml.
Nettes Beispiel ist "Putins Palast".
Quelle:








						Residenz am Kap Idokopas – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Finanzierungsströme:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nett in diesem Zusammenhang ist dieser Auszug aus dem Wicki-Eintrag:

_Um den 2021 vollkommen unnütz gewordenen Bau zu verstehen, so Wladimir Pastuchow, sei es nötig, die Entstehungszeit ab 2005 zu beachten. Das Hauptgeheimnis liege nicht darin, wem der Palast gehöre, sondern darin, wofür er benötigt worden wäre. Putin hätte sich damals auf eine Machtübergabe vorbereiten müssen, der Palast hätte deshalb ein Rückzugsort oder ideelles Zentrum werden können, in dem Putin ohne direkte Pflichten sich hätte aufhalten können. Der tatsächliche Lauf der Geschichte mit Putins Rollentausch auf den Sessel des Ministerpräsidenten machte den Palast zu einem „virtuellen Projekt, so endlos und bedeutungslos wie vieles in Russland“. Niemand interessiere sich noch dafür, das investierte Geld vermisse wohl auch niemand.__[8]_


----------



## Tschetan (14. Dezember 2022)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Kannst du das bitte etwas näher spezifizieren?
> Wurden beispielsweise während der Biden-Administration Kryptowährungen liberalisiert? Hat speziell FTX irgendwelche sonstigen Erleichterungen erfahren? Wird deren Pleite jetzt nicht oder nur lustlos untersucht?
> Kurz gesagt, was genau hat sich FTX mit seinen Wahlkampfspenden "erkauft"?
> 
> ...


Würdest du dich bitte auf Deutschland beziehen und da gibt es Begrenzungen bei Spendenhöhen durch Unternehmen.
Habe jedenfalls noch nicht gelesen das die CDU von Blackrock 35Mio gespendet bekommen hat.
Sicher ist bei uns nicht alles perfekt, aber das unsere Abgeordneten nicht von Spenden abhängig dind, finde ich vernünftig.

Ich poste hier mal eine Familie und ihre Verbindungen.
Das gebrabbel über Woke usw klammer einfach aus und interessiert mich auch nicht, aber es geht nichts über Beziehungen.

"
Die Großfamilie Bankman-Fried ist die Quintessenz der Woke-Aristokratie. Vater Joe Bankman und Mutter Barbara Fried sind beide Rechtsprofessoren in Stanford. Sie fungierte auch als Geldbündelrin für die Demokratische Partei und leitete zwei gemeinnützige Organisationen zur „Wählerregistrierung“ (gegen die IRS _-Gesetze, die nur eine überparteiliche _ organisierte Wählerregistrierung zulassen). Bruder Gabe Bankman-Fried leitete eine gemeinnützige Organisation namens Guarding Against Pandemics (finanziert von Sam), die sich für den Kongress einsetzt, um neue Plattformen für medizinische Tyrannei zu schaffen. Tante Linda Fried ist Dekanin der Public Health School der Columbia U. und ist mit Johns Hopkins verbunden, das Monate vor dem Ausbruch von Covid-19 die Pandemieübung Event 201 im Oktober 2019 (gesponsert von der Gates Foundation) durchführte.

Sams Freundin, Caroline Ellison, leitete den Alameda Investments-Zweig des FTX-Imperiums (dh FTXs eigenen Geldwaschsalon). Ihr Vater, Glenn Ellison, ist Vorsitzender der Econ School des MIT. Sein ehemaliger Kollege an der MIT Econ-Fakultät, 








						Die Frau hinter dem FTX-Absturz: Was über Caroline Ellison bekannt ist
					

Mathegenie, Leseratte und Harry Potter Fan. Was wir über Caroline Ellison, die Frau hinter dem Crash der Kryptoplattform FTX wissen.




					www.businessinsider.de
				





Gary Gensler, der sich dort auf Blockchains spezialisiert hat, ist jetzt Leiter der Securities and Exchange Commission, einer Agentur, die Sam Bankman-Fried versuchte, in ein Regulierungssystem einzubinden, um die Kryptowährungskonkurrenten von FTX auszuschalten .









						Hat der SEC-Vorsitzende Gary Gensler Sam Bankman-Fried geholfen, rechtliche Schlupflöcher für FTX zu finden?
					

In der Community mehren sich die Spekulationen, dass der Vorsitzende der SEC, Gary Gensler, mit FTX-Mitbegründer Sam Bankman-Fried zusammengearbeitet haben könnte, um rechtliche Schlupflöcher zu finden, die die Börse ausnutzen könnte




					de.cryptonews.com
				





 Carolines Mutter, Sara Fisher Ellison, ist Ökonomin am MIT und spezialisiert auf die pharmazeutische Industrie (stellen Sie sich das vor!). Caroline Ellison ist derzeit auf der Flucht."









						Samuel Bankman Fried May Have Started The Demolition of the Deep State - A Son of the New American Revolution
					

I admit it. I am not a complete cynic. Like Don Quixote, I am tilting at windmills. The unfolding scandal and fraud surrounding the collapse of FTX, is not just...




					sonar21.com
				





Habe gleich noch 2 Links zur " Unterfütterung "ergänzt.

Hier seine Eltern

"
Offenbar wurde FTX eingerichtet, um Geld in politische Kampagnen zu lenken, die den Krieg unterstützen, sowohl bei den Demokraten als auch bei den Republikanern.

*Diese Finanzierung war kein Geheimnis (FTX war nach George Soros der zweitgrößte Geldgeber der Demokratischen Partei), *doch die Vermutung liegt sehr nahe, daß auch die Eltern des FTX-Chefs Sam Bankman-Fried eine aktive Rolle spielten. Seine Mutter Barbara Fried, Juraprofessorin an der Stanford University, hat ein zwielichtiges politisches Aktionskomitee mit dem Namen «Mind the Gap», das anonym Millionen von Dollar an Kandidaten der Demokraten weiterleitete, vor allem von anonymen Silicon-Valley-Investoren; sein Vater Joseph Bankman, Professor für Recht und öffentliche Politik, war offenbar mindestens ein ständiger Berater seines Sohnes und eindeutig derjenige, der Sam Bankman-Fried und FTX zur Anmeldung der Insolvenz drängte."






						| Zeitpunkt
					






					zeitpunkt.ch
				




Ich hoffe das es dir ausführlich genug ist.


----------



## chill_eule (14. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es dir ausführlich genug ist.


Wo treibst du bloß immer diesen Schrott auf? 
Suchst du bei google.de nach "vollkommen verrückte und irrelevante online-portale" oder was?

Man, man, man...
Kaum ist in einem thread mal etwas Ruhe, gehts im nächsten weiter


----------



## Don-71 (14. Dezember 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Würdest du dich bitte auf Deutschland beziehen und da gibt es Begrenzungen bei Spendenhöhen durch Unternehmen.
> Habe jedenfalls noch nicht gelesen das die CDU von Blackrock 35Mio gespendet bekommen hat.
> Sicher ist bei uns nicht alles perfekt, aber das unsere Abgeordneten nicht von Spenden abhängig dind, finde ich vernünftig.


What the F..

Warum sollte er sich auf Deutschland beziehen, wenn es in diesem Thread um die USA geht und DU hier Parteispenden aus den USA anführst?
Es ist ja wohl vollkommen natürlich, das dann der Normal Begabte auch von den Gesetzen der USA zu Parteispenden ausgeht und nicht von den Gesetzen der BRD zu Parteispenden!
Was soll dieser Kindergarten?


----------

